# LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW



## tyhodge07

:biggrin: 
whose checkin in


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7967174
> *:biggrin:
> whose checkin in
> 
> *


its past the kids bedtime bro.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

wut is this another one of ur jokes to see whos a dumbazz??? lol..... txfleet in da house


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 23 2007, 11:54 PM~7967178
> *its past the kids bedtime bro.
> *


exactly, thats why its called "night crew" this is where the men get away from the kids at :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:56 PM~7967196
> *exactly, thats why its called "night crew" this is where the men get away from the kids at  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 23 2007, 11:57 PM~7967206
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## hawkeye1777

I'm here.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 23 2007, 11:59 PM~7967217
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SLANG AND BANGING ! WHats drop in or hoppin tonight ! THE *********** is here !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:00 PM~7967232
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 12:00 AM~7967235
> *SLANG  AND  BANGING  !      WHats    drop in  or  hoppin    tonight  !      THE  ***********    is  here  !
> *


i knew you were here, its about ur time of night right now.. before the ol lady says bed time :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777




----------



## 1ofaknd

do we really need another whore topic?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2007, 12:13 AM~7967327
> *do we really need another whore topic?
> *


:yes:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2007, 10:13 PM~7967327
> *do we really need another whore topic?
> *


 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 11:14 PM~7967334
> *:yes:
> *


 :no:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2007, 12:14 AM~7967342
> *:no:
> *


:tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7967327
> *do we really need another whore topic?
> *


gotta keep the whores away from the youngins


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 12:18 AM~7967367
> *gotta keep the whores away from the youngins
> *


:yes: than it might be a dateline investigations :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey ben dover asked me to come over mr. occifer..... i didn't have any plans.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im here, and nobody else is, damn this sux!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got a few guest comin over tommrow so i was getting the house cleaned up a bit ! Whats poppin off ??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not a damn thang, chikin wang!


----------



## tyhodge07

not shit for me, spent an hour at work made 50 bucks :cheesy: than came home drank some beers (still drinking) and about to go outside for a lil and enjoy the nice air and breeze :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i'm gonna go build for now.... i'll be back to bullshit later.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2007, 11:37 PM~7967503
> *ok.... i'm gonna go build for now.... i'll be back to bullshit later.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL! WHat are you working on ??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont wanna go build, i got a p.i.t.a skill 3 porsche GT car goin together, in the process of building a 99 silverado and a 49 merc...

though i have a few resins im thinkin of gettin rid of on here...


----------



## Pokey

uh, okay


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yessad: :nosad: :yes: :no: :werd:


----------



## Pokey

Isn't this what the Randumb Shit topic is for?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 23 2007, 09:50 PM~7967589
> *Isn't this what the Randumb Shit topic is for?
> *


 :no: thats for randumb shit. :uh:


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

everyone sleeping already?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 02:15 AM~7968296
> *everyone sleeping already??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I wish. working.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u always here....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 02:54 AM~7968342
> *u always here....
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: I'm always working. 

There is nothing better than 8 hrs of LIL for 15$ a hour. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wut u do?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 04:58 AM~7968349
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  I'm always working.
> 
> There is nothing better than 8 hrs of LIL for 15$ a hour.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 05:58 AM~7968349
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  I'm always working.
> 
> There is nothing better than 8 hrs of LIL for 15$ a hour.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the job i need


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 23 2007, 10:13 PM~7967327-->
> 
> 
> 
> do we really need another whore topic?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7967334
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7967342
> *:no:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 10:15 PM~7967347
> *:tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 24 2007, 02:17 PM~7970387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Project59

:scrutinize:


----------



## hawkeye1777

anybody still here???


----------



## Pokey

If it weren't for the emoticons, this thread wouldn't be past the first page yet.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 25 2007, 01:28 AM~7975541
> *If it weren't for the emoticons, this thread wouldn't be past the first page yet.
> *



 



There a quote, emotions and words. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

add 2 it some more bullshit...just cuz i said it :0


----------



## S-10sForever

Whats going on everyone?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sup every 1 road dogg in da house


----------



## S-10sForever

Whats going on tonight?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

JUST CHILLEN HERE @ MY MOMNLAW'S( SHE'S DA 1 WITH DA PC) SO I COME OVER TO USE IT


----------



## ElMonte74'

lol.


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, dead in here tonight, i think we might have to get rid of part of the night crew :angry:


----------



## S-10sForever

yeah nobodys hear


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 26 2007, 12:24 AM~7981298
> *damn, dead in here tonight, i think we might have to get rid of part of the night crew :angry:
> *



WHo do think needs to be boot off the night shift ?????


After tonight my new work hour will be 5:30 pm - 5:00am SAT.,SUN, MON, but during the week i am off so maybe i should be a part time shift :biggrin:




NEW PAGE ! FRIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey Mini did you get my PM just now?


----------



## hawkeye1777

well...i'm usually here from 6:00pm to midnight......then i get on at random times.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2007, 01:29 AM~7981329
> *WHo  do  think  needs  to  be  boot  off the  night  shift ?????
> After    tonight  my  new  work  hour  will be  5:30  pm  -  5:00am  SAT.,SUN, MON,    but      during  the  week  i  am  off    so  maybe  i  should    be  a  part time shift  :biggrin:
> NEW  PAGE  !    FRIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it was a joke to get ppl talkin, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 26 2007, 12:33 AM~7981350
> *Hey Mini did you get my PM just now?
> *


 :angry: not this shit again ! YUP got it and didn't even open it It was easily deleted Thanks for the thought ! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2007, 01:44 AM~7981407
> *:angry: not  this  shit  again  !    YUP    got  it  and  didn't  even  open  it  It  was  easily    deleted  Thanks  for  the  thought  !    :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

Why? i just wanted some help with hingeing a hood. and i saw that youve done it to the same car as i am, come on man.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

mini, you get the pm i just sent you?


----------



## Kirby

:roflmao: im drunk


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 26 2007, 01:49 AM~7981430
> *:roflmao: im drunk
> *


i had to stop before work so i could drive, than i pickd back up when i got home, only got 1 beer left


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 26 2007, 12:48 AM~7981428
> *mini, you get the pm i just sent you?
> *



Yup thanks for the pics ! MILF wanted me to see them along time ago but you keep cock blocking us! LOL ! :biggrin: LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2007, 02:00 AM~7981480
> *Yup  thanks  for    the  pics  !  MILF    wanted  me  to  see  them  along  time  ago  but  you  keep  cock  blocking  us!  LOL !  :biggrin: LOL !
> *


seriously man, i wanted to know how to hinge my trunk, i seen you already hinged the trunk on the same car that im working on.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 26 2007, 01:02 AM~7981487
> *seriously man, i wanted to know how to hinge my trunk, i seen you already hinged the trunk on the same car that im working on.
> *



Well if your being real then i went ahead BLOCKED you from the buddy list so you can keep your pms ! UNLESS YOU SHARE THE MILF NUDES ! And i promise i will only share them with BIGGS, MARINATE , AWBCRAZY , LOWANDBEYOND AND POKEY ! BUT AFTER THAT I WONT SHARE WITH ANYONE ELSE CAUSE I MAKE HAVE THEM ALL STICKY BY THE TIME THEY GET SHARED AGAIN ! LOL ! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 





IF YOU NEED HEL PM ME FOOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lmao!! i'm still drunk! R&R then a lil jim beam got me leanin...i should build a model ha! fuck that noise


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2007, 12:30 AM~7981604
> *Well if  your    being  real  then  i    went  ahead  BLOCKED    you  from  the  buddy  list  so  you  can    keep  your  pms  ! UNLESS  YOU    SHARE  THE  MILF    NUDES  !    And  i  promise  i  will  only  share  them  with  BIGGS, MARINATE  ,  AWBCRAZY , LOWANDBEYOND  AND  POKEY  !  BUT  AFTER  THAT    I  WONT  SHARE  WITH  ANYONE  ELSE    CAUSE  I  MAKE  HAVE  THEM  ALL  STICKY    BY  THE  TIME  THEY  GET    SHARED  AGAIN  !  LOL !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> IF  YOU  NEED  HEL  PM  ME    FOOL !  :biggrin:
> *


share with me too damn it!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 26 2007, 02:30 AM~7981604
> *Well if  your    being  real  then  i    went  ahead  BLOCKED    you  from  the  buddy  list  so  you  can    keep  your  pms  ! UNLESS  YOU    SHARE  THE  MILF    NUDES  !    And  i  promise  i  will  only  share  them  with  BIGGS, MARINATE  ,  AWBCRAZY , LOWANDBEYOND  AND  POKEY  !  BUT  AFTER  THAT    I  WONT  SHARE  WITH  ANYONE  ELSE    CAUSE  I  MAKE  HAVE  THEM  ALL  STICKY    BY  THE  TIME  THEY  GET    SHARED  AGAIN  !  LOL !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> IF  YOU  NEED  HEL  PM  ME    FOOL !  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u do realize i sleep next to her every night, had a kid with her and so on...  must be nice huh :biggrin: :roflmao: just rubbin shit in, but no i dont need help, i tackle shit until i master it, if i really need help i ask  i was doin it cuz of venny, and he prolly got pissed cuz u said if i needed help pm you :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

lol nope i was laughin to hard


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 11:30 PM~7981604
> *Well if  your    being  real  then  i    went  ahead  BLOCKED    you  from  the  buddy  list  so  you  can    keep  your  pms  ! UNLESS  YOU    SHARE  THE  MILF    NUDES  !    And  i  promise  i  will  only  share  them  with  BIGGS, MARINATE  ,  AWBCRAZY , LOWANDBEYOND  AND  POKEY  !  BUT  AFTER  THAT    I  WONT  SHARE  WITH  ANYONE  ELSE    CAUSE  I  MAKE  HAVE  THEM  ALL  STICKY    BY  THE  TIME  THEY  GET    SHARED  AGAIN  !  LOL !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> IF  YOU  NEED  HEL  PM  ME    FOOL !  :biggrin:
> *


i want to see them too...no sean envidiosos
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## vengence

ima member of the night crew and ill be gone all weekend..


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 11:30 PM~7981604
> * UNLESS   YOU    SHARE  THE   MILF    NUDES  !    And  i   promise   i   will  only   share   them   with   BIGGS, MARINATE  ,  AWBCRAZY , LOWANDBEYOND  AND  POKEY  !   BUT  AFTER   THAT    I   WONT   SHARE   WITH   ANYONE  ELSE    CAUSE  I   MAKE   HAVE   THEM  ALL   STICKY    BY  THE  TIME  THEY  GET    SHARED  AGAIN  !  LOL !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

just because Mini won't share them, doesn't mean Pokey wont post them. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7985602
> *just because Mini won't share them, doesn't mean Pokey wont post them.    :cheesy:
> *


No way, I don't share my sugar! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Pokey




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, southside groovin


----------



## BODINE

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sancho12000, BODINE, southside groovin


----------



## BODINE

????????????


----------



## BODINE

i dont think there is a nigt crew


----------



## BODINE

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BODINE, tomasinfante, illy_19


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 28 2007, 03:53 AM~7991307
> *i dont think there is a nigt crew
> *


Damn dude, it's a holiday weekend!


----------



## tyhodge07

our computer got boxed up last night so i couldnt get on...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7995381
> *our computer got boxed up last night so i couldnt get on...
> *


pervert! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7995511
> *pervert! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: i told the ol lady to shut up cuz she was yellin at me when i was helpin my buddy install his system


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## S-10sForever

Whats up BODINE


:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 09:49 PM~7996871
> *Whats up BODINE
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


just sittn watchin tv and packing up stuff to ship


----------



## Pokey




----------



## S-10sForever

cool cool dude, im watchin some cartoons doing laundry lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7996906
> *cool cool dude, im watchin some cartoons doing laundry lol
> *


I've never seen a cartoon do laundry, can't imagine it being very entertaining either. You must have gotten hold of some good shit!


----------



## S-10sForever

haha forgot the and between them heh


----------



## S-10sForever

Whats everyone up to tonight?????


----------



## BODINE

bout to go to bed now


----------



## ElMonte74'

WHATS UP EVERYONE uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Night crew sucks! Don't deserve your own topic. :uh: I'm going back to off topic section.


----------



## S-10sForever

nah its just that nobodys makein conversation i guess





anyone building right now?


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'M DOING MY DOOR HINGES AND HAVE NO WAY TO POST THEM UNTIL I FIGURE OUT HOW TO USE HOT MAIL


----------



## LowandBeyond

I wish I would have brought a car with me to work.  










this one or the all black 57. 

Guys still suck tho. :0


----------



## S-10sForever

What do you mean vato?


----------



## S-10sForever

hey lowandbeyond thats a dope paint job bro. i wish i could paint like that, i need to get new masking tape mine just takes some of the paint with it when removed.


got any recomendations?


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea, let the shit dry fully. 

That was a pratice paint job. LOL. Fuckin Pokey talked me into building it. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 10:46 PM~7997385
> *What do you mean vato?
> *


SINCE I DON'T HAVE MY ORIGINAL EMAIL ANY MORE I HAVE TO USE HOTMAIL AND I HAVEN'T GOTTEN ANY THING I HAVE SENT YET


----------



## S-10sForever

i do let it dry all the way it mostly happens to my silver paint


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7997482
> *i do let it dry all the way it mostly happens to my silver paint
> *



what kinda paint is it? 
I've never had a problem. I only let them sit for maybe 30 minutes to a hour. Then I tape off and paint another color and I have never had any peel the paint up. Yet?


----------



## S-10sForever

its probably cuz i use cheap walmart paints and testors sparys.




what paint do you use?


and where can i get that metalspeck paint? i was told its good for metal flake look alike?


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats why. The walmart paint will do that shit. Autozone got the metal specks. I've also seen it down in KY at walmart. But I get mine from autozone or o'rileys. 


I use metal specks walmart HOK pearls for bases and walmart HOK kandys color. testors high gloss clear.


----------



## vinman2

Yeah we sell pretty much all the dupli-color stuff at Oreilly's


----------



## S-10sForever

cool thanks, 


what can i do when ive cleaned, primed, then spray on paint and the paints thin looking

if that makes scence


----------



## vinman2

how many coats of paint? Cause sometimes it wont cover in one coat


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 11:21 PM~7997616
> *cool thanks,
> what can i do when ive cleaned, primed, then spray on paint and the paints thin looking
> 
> if that makes scence
> *



give it another coat after the paint is starting to dry. Put you a few LIGHT coats on there 1st, then one heavier coat. 

I don't prime my shit unless I do body work. I just spray the specks on there and it usually goes on smooth as hell. Then I'll kandy coat it.


----------



## S-10sForever

i wish i had a picture of what im trying to explane, ill do lots of coats its to thin.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 11:27 PM~7997650
> *i wish i had a picture of what im trying to explane, ill do lots of coats its to thin.
> *



to thin or too much humidity? Humidity will draw the color out and make it turn all white, thin looking. Take you a purple pic and post it up.


----------



## vinman2

like in the scribed lines? thats usually because the primer didnt get in there real good.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 28 2007, 11:30 PM~7997666
> *like in the scribed lines? thats usually because the primer didnt get in there real good.
> *



who cares? The point is..............QUIT USEING WALMART 99 CENT PAINT AND TESTORS CRAP. THERE PAINTS ARE FUCKING THIN AS HELL.


----------



## S-10sForever

haha i dont got that camera with me. im going to go out and buy some supplies tommarow so im gonna try and get some new paint.

what kind of new tape shuld i get?


----------



## S-10sForever

i only use testors cuz they got metalflake paint. i dont know how you guys get such amazeing paint jobs with buches of flake.


please tell me what i need to get badass flaked out paint jobs useing spray cans.


----------



## vinman2

Duct tape sticks good,,,lol j/k homie. Get you some blue painters tape in different widths


----------



## S-10sForever

Where can i get this blue painters tape?


----------



## vinman2

Dupli-color supply list:

Metal specks MS100-MS500 (FLAKES MIXED WITH COLORS)
Metal Cast. MC200-MC206 (ANODIZED COLORS)(LIKE CANDIES)
Clear Effects EFX100 (CLEAR COAT WITH RAINBOW FLAKE IN IT)

BLUE TAPE------ WALMART, HOME DEPOT, K-MART, ACE HARDWARE


----------



## vinman2

Go here,,,,, http://www.duplicolor.com/index.html


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+May 28 2007, 11:33 PM~7997681-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha i dont got that camera with me. im going to go out and buy some supplies tommarow so im gonna try and get some new paint.
> 
> what kind of new tape shuld i get?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 11:34 PM~7997692
> *i only use testors cuz they got metalflake paint. i dont know how you guys get such amazeing paint jobs with buches of flake.
> please tell me what i need to get badass flaked out paint jobs useing spray cans.
> *



I use the 3m green shit. the blue shits good also. 

Metal flake jobs come from the dupli color metal specks. 

or buy this shit from online or soon scalelows. 
http://www.kustomkolorpaints.com/


----------



## vinman2

I use the green shit too, and the fine lines by 3m. I am just trying to get him 
some stuff he can buy anywhere.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 28 2007, 11:48 PM~7997728
> *I use the green shit too, and the fine lines by 3m. I am just trying to get him
> some stuff he can buy anywhere.
> *



I buy the green shit at walmart or the parts store? 

I buy the fine line pinstripping tape also. The vinyl shit. also parts store.


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks lowandbeyond whats that tape look like? 


thanks for that site vinman


----------



## S-10sForever

i know its green


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 11:53 PM~7997740
> *i know its green
> *


green masking tape fool. Made by 3m. In the auto secion of walmart where the auto paint supplys are. Next to the sand papers and bondo. Around the corner from the car radio. Down the hall and to the right until you come to the tire shop of walmart. You'll come to the door that says "ladies". Your in the right spot. 3rd stall on the left.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

everything i use you can get at just about any walmart just check out my threads


----------



## S-10sForever

haha your funny


----------



## tyhodge07

hes serious :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever

thats cool.....


----------



## zfelix

What The Hell u Assholes Up To :wave:


----------



## S-10sForever

Im makeing a shopping list for supplies that im getting tommaro


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:29 AM~7997874
> *What The Hell u Assholes Up To :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: letting the paint dry on the 57 before i lay down some more tape :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:29 AM~7997874
> *What The Hell u Assholes Up To :wave:
> *



ABout to tear down the 74 Caprice and getting it ready to be painted ! No one interested in it so i guess its time to build it ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 29 2007, 12:31 AM~7997882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  letting the paint dry on the 57 before i lay down some more tape :biggrin:
> *



:0 Nice how Many Colors u Goin? Homie Next Time U Go To A Auto Paint Store Ask For 3M 1/16th size tape its what i use to get the fine lines and u can even hit up beto for the 1/64th size tape which is harline thin


----------



## zfelix

Hell I Busted Out The Elco A Lil Bit Ago Im Still Lookin On If I Wanna Make Custom Trailing Arms or Leave The Stoc Ones On its gonna be fully poseable so i might make some molded ones


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 12:29 AM~7997874
> *What The Hell u Assholes Up To :wave:
> *



workin man, nothing but assholes and elbows. :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 12:50 AM~7997943
> *workin man,  nothing but assholes and elbows.  :angry:
> *



Coo Did I Tell U I had another Shoot For The Mag yesterday I'll PM you Some Pics It Was A Good Ass Turn Out At The Picnic


----------



## rollinoldskoo

all the walmart stores here discontinued the duplicolor paints.... pissed me off... the auto parts stores still got em but they just cost more....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 12:52 AM~7997948
> *Coo Did I Tell U I had another Shoot For The Mag yesterday I'll PM you Some Pics It Was A Good Ass Turn Out At The Picnic
> *



cool, hit me up. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 29 2007, 12:53 AM~7997955
> *all the walmart stores here discontinued the duplicolor paints.... pissed me off... the auto parts stores still got em but they just cost more....
> *



fucking walmart sucks now i just been gettin all the paint from the parts store and the prices are about the same except for the metal specks that shit cost 10 bucks plus some change for one can but the last time i went i got lucky and the dude charged it the same price as the metalcast lol it was like 6 sumthin


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 29 2007, 02:53 AM~7997955
> *all the walmart stores here discontinued the duplicolor paints.... pissed me off... the auto parts stores still got em but they just cost more....
> *


Same here man, but they put em up on the discount shelf and only took off a few cents, the bastards. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 29 2007, 12:53 AM~7997955-->
> 
> 
> 
> all the walmart stores here discontinued the duplicolor paints.... pissed me off... the auto parts stores still got em but they just cost more....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 12:57 AM~7997971
> *fucking walmart sucks now i just been gettin all the paint from the parts store and the prices are about the same except for the metal specks that shit cost 10 bucks plus some change for one can but the last time i went i got lucky and the dude charged it the same price as the metalcast lol it was like 6 sumthin
> *



I think me walmart done away with the HOK. Last time I was there they had them on clearence and I bought them all. Haven't been in a few months. Think I may have to switch over to anodized paints.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:00 AM~7997980
> *I think me walmart done away with the HOK.  Last time I was there they had them on clearence and I bought them all.  Haven't been in a few months.  Think I may have to switch over to anodized paints.
> *


i personally like annodized better the only thing ima miss from HOK is the pearls


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:02 AM~7997987
> *i personally like annodized better the only thing ima miss from HOK is the pearls
> *


fuck da pearls. :cheesy: Naw, we can still get the kustom kolors online and soon thru scalelows, I hope.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:05 AM~7997995
> *fuck da pearls.  :cheesy:    Naw,  we can still get the kustom kolors online and soon thru scalelows,  I hope.
> *



Fuck Da Waa :0 :0 :0  :cool; :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:06 AM~7998002
> *Fuck Da Waa :0 :0 :0  :cool; :biggrin:
> *



you know I don't like them as much. They are not as bad when you put kandy over them. I did a black the other day and it turned out awesome. (the tripple black 57) But that shit is tempermental like a motherfukker!!! One minute it'll fog up really bad, then all sudden I shot another car and turn out nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 28 2007, 10:02 PM~7997987
> *i personally like annodized better the only thing ima miss from HOK is the pearls
> *


i didn't like any of the HOK shit from walmart..... the duplicolor anodized looks better


----------



## zfelix

naw the thing with peral it looks fogged and wack when it isnt cleard it needs clear to really POP!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:11 AM~7998016
> *naw the thing with peral it looks fogged and wack when it isnt cleard it needs clear to really POP!!!
> *



naw, I'm not talking about DULL, I'm talking loseing color and turning fucking white. I never get that from any other paints but the pearls. Every car I have built with pearl paint is really thick. Thats why, trying to get color back into it without starting over. :uh: 

And that black 57 isn't close to being cleared with no problems.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:16 AM~7998030
> *naw,  I'm not talking about DULL,  I'm talking loseing color and turning fucking white.  I never get that from any other paints but the pearls.  Every car I have built with pearl paint is really thick.  Thats why,  trying to get color back into it without starting over.  :uh:
> 
> And that black 57 isn't close to being cleared with no problems.
> *



oh well u are using the snowWHITE pearl arent you lol but foreelz its not real good to use over patterns and shit but making it a base coat for some patterns then candying over it and then clear and it looks sick :biggrin: your regal have pearl over the patterns and it gives it some nice silver light blue and white sparkles in the sun its badass i might pearl the spokes on the rims LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 92 or whatever GP or whatever is black pearl with candy apple red. :0 Black cherry. I'm still learning. I'll get it one of these days. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some HOK tangelo pearl over duplicolor orange flake.....










i'm gonna dunk it......


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 01:22 AM~7998043
> *that 92 or whatever GP or whatever is black pearl with candy apple red.  :0  Black cherry.  I'm still learning.  I'll get it one of these days.  :cheesy:
> *


try this 


black base


light light light coat or silver metal specks so the paint looks almost gunmetal

then candy red 


Black Cherry with flake!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 01:25 AM~7998052
> *try this
> black base
> light light light coat or silver metal specks so the paint looks almost gunmetal
> 
> then candy red
> Black Cherry with flake!! :cheesy:
> *



I got flakes in mine, but they are red. Red and silver flakes tho. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite crew sleeping?


----------



## LowandBeyond

night crew sucks. I'm changing shifts. :biggrin: Its 5.30 am over here. I know its still early in HI. What time is it? midnight.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: May 28, 2007 - 11:36 PM


----------



## LowandBeyond

The 61 was painted with orange metal specks and tangerine kandy. The line was silver specks. The 63 was painted with red metal specks and tangerine candy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

is this what u used? or something else? cuz those cars look tight...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: May 29, 2007 - 12:01 AM

early morning for u guys but midnight here..... i'm out....gott work in the morn


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 29 2007, 02:57 AM~7998181
> *is this what u used? or something else? cuz those cars look tight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



same shit but different. Use the kandys tho, the pearls suck balls for top coats. IMO. Unless like Z said and clear ir. 
I posted some pics no too long ago. I'll get a pic in the morning. Mines come from the AUTO section of walmart. someone told me what the difference was, but I'm fuckin burnt out.


----------



## southside groovin

kinda off topic but whats the next best filler besides super glue and zap a gap? i always used the testors stuff b4 and got sum squadron green but every time i use it, it melts the plastic. i see a lot of ppl using glaze and spot putty but how good is it really for plastic?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2007, 03:20 AM~7998202
> *kinda off topic but whats the next best filler besides super glue and zap a gap? i always used the testors stuff b4 and got sum squadron green but every time i use it, it melts the plastic. i see a lot of ppl using glaze and spot putty but how good is it really for plastic?
> *



squadron melts the plastic?? :0 :0 I thought that was about the best. I use the bondo spot and glazing putty. Works good. Never had no problems of it melting anything? I did yesterday tho, I bondoed up the lower a arms of the GN. Painted it and my paint started to bubble in 1 spot. Like it was reacting to the bondo? Just looked like a air bubble. Dunno, might have been the paint.


----------



## southside groovin

EVERY time i use squadron it melts the damn plastic. i think im finally done with the door/ body work on the 64 tho and i wanna start molding the frame but i think even the thick ass superglue i use is still too thin for all the curves and shit the frame has. scared its gonna run all over the place....


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up night crew...

theres a helicopter flying over our apartment :0 been doin it for like 10 mins..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 29 2007, 09:48 PM~8004528
> *whats up night crew...
> 
> theres a helicopter flying over our apartment :0 been doin it for like 10 mins..
> *


who they lookin for :0


----------



## tyhodge07

couldnt tell ya, i just went outside and they were flying away, it was the police heli tho..


----------



## hawkeye1777

nothin much, bro


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 29 2007, 09:51 PM~8004555
> *couldnt tell ya, i just went outside and they were flying away, it was the police heli tho..
> *


i got big ass Navy ones fly over me cuz i live like 3 miles from a base


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 30 2007, 12:53 AM~8004569
> *i big ass Navy ones fly over me cuz i live like 3 miles from a base
> *


im like 20-30 miles away from a base here, our police heli's have blue and red lights that flash on the sides of the wing thing in the back and a red and blue one under neath, thats how i know it was the police heli


----------



## rollinoldskoo

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: MKD904, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo, phat97yukon, hawkeye1777, pokey6733, stilldownivlife, BiggDeee, BigPoppa, SCLAmoovin'22, betoscustoms, Miloh, dave_da_chef

all of them browsing few posting....


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i gotta go do some work on my 1:1 suburban.... be back later tonight.....


----------



## BiggDeee

Where's every1 AT??? :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

I'm right here!  

Travis is probably foiling his '57 right about now, because you already know his ass ain't doin' no damn work!

God only knows what David is doing. He's probably got his cock, er, I mean CLOCK, out.


----------



## mademan

im tryin my hand at foiling for the first time, and damn im getting pisses off!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 30 2007, 12:08 AM~8005393
> *im tryin my hand at foiling for the first time, and damn im getting pisses off!!
> *


Practice practice practice! In time, it will become second nature.


----------



## mademan

I sure as hell hope so, lol so far its not going so well. ill be posting some pics tomro of the tangelo 62belair in which is my foiling victim.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8005370
> *I'm right here!
> 
> Travis is probably foiling his '57 right about now, because you already know his ass ain't doin' no damn work!
> 
> God only knows what David is doing. He's probably got his cock, er, I mean CLOCK, out.
> *



you know it bro! :biggrin: I'm on the bosses computer and he always logs in as invisible. :uh: Hes got his own name but never post anything. He just comes here to laugh at everyone. :biggrin: 


Made man.......GL on the foilin. I hate it myself. But in the end it does wonders!


----------



## hawkeye1777

i tried to foil on an old body, and it actually looked ok......


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn it seems i always miss out on the fun in here :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vengence

whassup night crew? :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :loco: :wow:  :around:


----------



## hawkeye1777

that was randumb, bro, but i guess u just had to get teh top of e next page...lol


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up night crew, hows everyones friday night going?


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn......friday already, i thought it was thursday...........lol............


----------



## BODINE

hhheellllooooooooooooooooooooooo :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, awbcrazy, mademan, pokey6733

hi guys.... :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

well i tried to work on the 64 but im in here crackin up b/c my dog keeps fartin. im done for tonight.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe.... didn't work on shit today.... just been whoring posts....


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i spent too much today on models , all while building a house for the lady


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 15 2007, 12:04 AM~8108973
> *i spent too much today on models , all while building a house for the lady
> *


I spent way to much on models today to, got 13, for 4.94 each!! helluva buy


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 15 2007, 12:04 AM~8108973
> *i spent too much today on models , all while building a house for the lady
> *


 :yessad: been there homie,bought a couple models a long time ago and at the same time was building an addition to the garage for the mrs..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

wish i could go spend


----------



## wagonguy

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Jun 14, 2007 - 11:11 PM (HAWAII TIME)

:tears:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2007, 02:14 AM~8109228
> *1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rollinoldskoo
> 
> Time is now: Jun 14, 2007 - 11:11 PM (HAWAII TIME)
> 
> :tears:
> *



well thats confusing, im in cali, and thats like a few hundred-ish miles from hawaii, and you three hours behind me? LOL


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :around:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

went to work got off at 2 now im up thrashing to get some unfinished models ready for the heartland show with only a week to go .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 17 2007, 04:49 AM~8120164
> *went to work got off at 2 now im up thrashing to get some unfinished models ready for the heartland show with only a week to go .....
> *



I might do the same ! What is it like a week away ! I think i can get 2 more done ! What you think FAT BOY ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 17 2007, 02:51 AM~8120168
> *I    might  do  the  same  !  What  is  it  like  a  week  away !  I think i  can  get  2  more  done  !  What  you  think  FAT  BOY !  :biggrin:
> *


oh i know that can happen...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

as it is ill be hella stoked when that package from you arrives...

i just posted the pics of the progress on my 64 in the all out...take a look :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:buttkick:
































:wave:


----------



## BODINE

:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick:
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick: 
:buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukkin whores


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

















:dunno: crazy things happenin here at night....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 12:13 AM~8124995
> *fukkin whores
> *


 :0 





























:nosad:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yes: :yes: :burn:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2007, 09:13 PM~8124995
> *fukkin whores
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 






















:burn:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:twak: :twak: :angel: :banghead: :werd: 
























FUKKIN WHORES  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

































:tears:


----------



## BODINE

:machinegun: 
:cheesy: 
 
:roflmao: 
:0 
:biggrin: 
:angry: 
 
:twak: 
 
 
 
uffin: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsdown: 
:dunno: 
:tears: 
:angel: 
 
:ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 17 2007, 09:31 PM~8125050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

im still here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 01:28 AM~8125160
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: be good!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nono:


----------



## BODINE

you know we really need to be building,,,,but just to damn hot and humid here


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm at work and all the models are at home boxed up. I need to get home and unpack a BUNCH of boxes and get crackin on some kits.


----------



## BODINE

im home ,,,but i really need to get to work on my hummer


----------



## vengence

im here......


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'd be getting a hummer too if I was at home.  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 01:50 AM~8125200
> *I'd be getting a hummer too if I was at home.    :biggrin:
> *


same here if my girl was here... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe.... i was just gonna say somethin bout that.....

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 01:50 AM~8125200
> *I'd be getting a hummer too if I was at home.    :biggrin:
> *


well she has to work in morning ,,,,well in like in 3 hours she will be gettin up


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 01:51 AM~8125203
> *well she has to work in morning ,,,,well in like in 3 hours she will be gettin up
> *


hmmm sux to be you,unless she wakes up feelin frisky.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2007, 01:53 AM~8125208
> *hmmm sux to be you,unless she wakes up feelin frisky.... :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 01:51 AM~8125203
> *well she has to work in morning ,,,,well in like in 3 hours she will be gettin up
> *


WAKE HER ASS UP THEN!! :cheesy: Smack her in the face with it. Works everytime.


----------



## BODINE

she dont mind ifi get her up ......ill be going to bed soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2007, 10:55 PM~8125216
> *WAKE HER ASS UP THEN!!  :cheesy:  Smack her in the face with it.  Works everytime.
> *


yea..... works when i do it to her.....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 01:54 AM~8125211
> *:biggrin:
> ALL THE TIME!!!!
> *


lol and yet i stay single 99% of the time...


oh wait thats because my bedroom door is a revolving one if you ask my roommate,


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 01:56 AM~8125218
> *she dont mind ifi get her up ......ill be going to bed soon
> *


im 31 she is 22 ,,,,,,so she is always friskie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 17 2007, 10:56 PM~8125219
> *yea..... works when i do it to her.....
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 01:57 AM~8125223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im 31 she is 22 ,,,,,,so she is always friskie :biggrin:
> *


ahhh tender young age,you do it right they scream till they lose they voice...if you can last that long... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2007, 01:58 AM~8125225
> *ahhh tender young age,you do it right they scream till they lose they voice...if you can last that long... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 01:56 AM~8125219
> *yea..... works when i do it to her.....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nothing starts the day better than wakin up to a hummer instead of the damn alarm.... :biggrin: can i get an amen?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:01 AM~8125234
> *nothing starts the day better than wakin up to a hummer instead of the damn alarm....  :biggrin:  can i get an amen?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

AMEN BROTHER! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:01 AM~8125234
> *nothing starts the day better than wakin up to a hummer instead of the damn alarm....  :biggrin:  can i get an amen?
> *


*AMEN!!!*


----------



## BODINE

lata ,,,,time for bed gott s get some sleep need to put interior back in this tomorrow












bro just painted it ,,,,needed somethin with good gas milage


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks GOOD! :0


----------



## BODINE

and yes the patterns follow in the doors and gas tank


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 02:09 AM~8125252
> *lata ,,,,time for bed gott s get some sleep need to put interior back in this tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro just painted it ,,,,needed somethin with good gas milage
> *


nice honda,ill still roll my big cars though,even at $3.05 a gallon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 17 2007, 11:20 PM~8125270
> *nice honda,ill still roll my big cars though,even at $3.05 a gallon
> *


the cheapest i find here is $3.27...... and my daily driver is a 95 suburban 2500 4x4 with a 454 and a 42 gallon tank.....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:24 AM~8125272
> *the cheapest i find here is $3.27......
> *


it was damn close to that just a week and a half ago,prices just started droppin..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:34 AM~8125288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your fukkin ate up. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:37 AM~8125295
> *
> *


i can say this,

1 week before memorial day weekend gas was at $3.35 a gallon,and thats the cheapest in town,and now its $3.05 so im rather happy,its just a slow drop..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well they makin a killin here in hawaii......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:37 AM~8125295
> *
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:44 AM~8125299
> *well they makin a killin here in hawaii......
> *


indeed,someone gotta pay to ship it overseas...


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

so whats sup?


----------



## BODINE

not much done a little sanding ,,,,and gotta go to bed in a few ,,,,,,you?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well I aint doin much. just doin slow progress on the doors of my impala.
the dang hinges r too thin so they break alot but i found asolution. i melted them to the door but i had a thick styrene stick onthe door so the door aint messed up


----------



## LowandBeyond

workin........  

been trying to work and set the new house up. Tired as hell and sore from moving stuff.  Packed a shit load of ply wood this morning for the garage. Its not finished on the inside, not yet anyways. :0 Soon as I get that done, I can start on the painting/building place in the basement and unpack all the boxes of plastics.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 09:52 PM~8131751
> *well I aint doin much. just doin slow progress on the doors of my impala.
> the dang hinges r too thin so they break alot but i found asolution. i melted them to the door but i had a thick styrene stick onthe door so the door aint messed up
> *


pics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope not yet. maybe 2morrow but sont get ecited cuz it aint a garantee


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

in fact, have you guys seen the camera thats at walmart in the checkout lanes for 15$ is it any good?
btw its digital AND includes the usb cord too


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave::wave::wave::wave: WHATS HAPPENIN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 09:57 PM~8131793
> *in fact, have you guys seen the camera thats at walmart in the checkout lanes for 15$ is it any good?
> btw its digital AND includes the usb cord too
> *



fuckit try it. Got to be alittle better than NO camera at all or a celly phone cam. 

My sons got a kids digi. Never used it yet, but they take alright pics. It just don't have the lcd screen to pre view the pics.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 09:54 PM~8131763
> *workin........
> 
> been trying to work and set the new house up.  Tired as hell and sore from moving stuff.      Packed a shit load of ply wood this morning for the garage.  Its not finished on the inside,  not yet anyways.  :0    Soon as I get that done,  I can start on the painting/building place in the basement and unpack all the boxes of plastics.
> *


sounds fun :biggrin: ,,,,,,,i work out of my garage,,,,,,just table and cardboard box to paint in


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats that thing that the cord is goin into? i dont use thar stuff to paint. i just set it down somewhere and spray. i havent tryed to get a booth yet


----------



## BODINE

just a fan to kinda downdraft it ,,,,lol,,,,so it dont go all over my garage


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:02 PM~8131842
> *sounds fun  :biggrin: ,,,,,,,i work out of my garage,,,,,,just table and cardboard box to paint in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I PAINT MY SHIT OUT SIDE CAUSE IT'S HOTTER THAN A MOTHER FUCKER :uh: HERE


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:02 PM~8131842
> *sounds fun  :biggrin: ,,,,,,,i work out of my garage,,,,,,just table and cardboard box to paint in
> *



Going to add on to the garage 12 feet with a shed. That way the rider and lawn stuff can stay out there. The only thing in the garage is going to be the car and tools. the basement is where the painting and building will take place.  there is a coal shoot down there in its own little room in the corner. Going to add some exhaust fans and heat and make it a paint booth. Then just set up tables and shit to build.  Beats the fuck out of the mcdonalds try on the couch to build on. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o cuz i painted in my garage on a card board plate but the dust mixed with the paint and my brothers caprice had a red shine dusty stuff look to it


----------



## BODINE

starting wed. im off till mon. ,,,,but got a lot of family comeing down,,,,so not much building


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 06:55 PM~8131776
> *nope not yet. maybe 2morrow but sont get ecited cuz it aint a garantee
> *


don't worry.... i know i won't be holdin my breath....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 06:52 PM~8131751
> *well I aint doin much. just doin slow progress on the doors of my impala.
> the dang hinges r too thin so they break alot but i found asolution. i melted them to the door but i had a thick styrene stick onthe door so the door aint messed up
> *


why aren't you usin metal hinges?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 10:40 PM~8132168
> *why aren't you usin metal hinges?
> *


i aint got none. where ami sposed to get some? minidiablodoors.com??????lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok yall im tyred so im bout to hit tha hay.
badazz malibu, good luck on the van.
SEE YALL TOMORROW


----------



## ElMonte74'

LATERZ HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:wave: 
<<<<workin on model


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whasup yall


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 10:09 PM~8131902
> *Going to add on to the garage 12 feet with a shed.  That way the rider and lawn stuff can stay out there.  The only thing in the garage is going to be the car and tools.  the basement is where the painting and building will take place.      there is a coal shoot down there in its own little room in the corner.  Going to add some exhaust fans and heat and make it a paint booth.  Then just set up tables and shit to build.      Beats the fuck out of the mcdonalds try on the couch to build on.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you stole a tray from mcd's! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here in hawaii kids steal them and take them to the beach to use as bodyboards


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

b ack l8er....gointo work on the chev i got from beto today in the mail.THIS THING IS WILD. I CUT THE TRUNK IN 8 PIECES.


FINALLY..PICS TOMORROW! hno: hno:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 19 2007, 10:13 PM~8139019
> *b ack l8er....gointo work on the chev i got from beto today in the mail.THIS THING IS WILD. I CUT THE TRUNK IN 8 PIECES.
> FINALLY..PICS TOMORROW! hno:  hno:
> *



8 peices?

uhhhhhm, lets see some pics?

(when ya get um)


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8139112
> *8 peices?
> 
> uhhhhhm, lets see some pics?
> 
> (when ya get um)
> *


its actually 6.. but its WILD THO!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 11:28 PM~8132397
> *ok yall im tyred so im bout to hit tha hay.
> badazz malibu, good luck on the van.
> SEE YALL TOMORROW
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

DEAD!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 19 2007, 10:34 PM~8139842
> *:wave:
> *


night all......


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2007, 02:20 AM~8125270
> *nice honda,ill still roll my big cars though,even at $3.05 a gallon
> *


here in rhode island gas is 2.84 a gallon.


----------



## King Josh

i was up all night doing about 5 model cars,detailng them and all that stuff,go check it out on my forum


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whasup yall


----------



## rollinoldskoo

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mademan, rollinoldskoo

WTF.... so many guests.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 01:29 AM~8146209
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mademan, rollinoldskoo
> 
> WTF.... so many guests.....
> *



always more guest then members.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: 

night all.....


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 03:33 AM~8146220
> *always more guest then members.
> *


all the lookie lous


----------



## rollinoldskoo

today's weather was just as nice as these pics from yesterday.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

rub it in you sombitch! :angry: :angry: We got corn fields.  I got your addy tho, vacation time. I'm crashing at your pad. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea, you can stay in my PO BOX.....hehe


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 09:47 PM~8152142
> *yea, you can stay in my PO BOX.....hehe
> *


    All bumin out at the post office.


----------



## vengence

whassup yall...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice weather today.... lookin out my front door....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 09:04 PM~8163796
> *nice weather today.... lookin out my front door....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how do i know if my dog is dying?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8164264
> * how do i know if my dog is dying?
> *



who knows?

whats wrong with him?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

her. she is lookin all sad and such with her head down and she has gone deaf or either has a much shorter attention span. just last year,i could lay anywhere in her reach and she attacks me with kisses lol and now i sit next to her and nothing happens.she wont even look at me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

take her to a vet..... she's definitely sick...


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 10:41 PM~8152102
> *today's weather was just as nice as these pics from yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o snap,you from hawaii for real?? if so what island cuz i went there over some vacation time,its was nice,i was in wakiki or something like that,i was born there and plus its alwayz nice there


----------



## vengence

whassup yall..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by King Josh_@Jun 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8164516
> *o snap,you from hawaii for real?? if so what island cuz i went there over some vacation time,its was nice,i was in wakiki or something like that,i was born there and plus its alwayz nice there
> *


born and raised..... Waianae..... live Pearl City now....


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 12:58 AM~8164526
> *born and raised..... Waianae..... live Pearl City now....
> *


thats cool,i was in hawaii,well actually born there,well on the big island to be exact,its alwayz mad nice there,when i went there,i went all around the islands,its beatufil,i went by the rich part of hawaii and the poor parts,i got family up there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: night all.... i'm done for tonight...


----------



## vengence

i just woke up.......:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: 

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo














:tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 11:40 PM~8164908
> *:wave: night all.... i'm done for tonight...
> *


----------



## vengence

i start at new job site today,so i am just gettin ready to go..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's today's weather shot.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










would be a shame not to take advantage.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Q VOLE ALL. I'M SITTING HERE WATCHING ADULT SWIM AND WORKING ON MY HINGES


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 26 2007, 06:43 PM~8184231
> *Q VOLE ALL.  I'M SITTING HERE WATCHING ADULT SWIM AND WORKING ON MY HINGES
> *


u sure you workin on hinges.... :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8184255
> *u sure you workin on hinges....  :0
> *


YEP CAUSE I DON'T INUYASHA.


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: buenos noches homies .......


----------



## LowandBeyond

I said fuck it and left work a few hours early. Everyones asleep at home............time to put in work. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

same here , my train never arrived , so i was on call all night for nothing , did you see the lecab progress?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 27 2007, 01:10 AM~8185192
> *same here , my train never arrived , so i was on call all night for nothing , did you see the lecab progress?
> *



yes sir!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## importmadness

just wanted to say hi to everyone in the night crew


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wat u workin on???


----------



## BODINE

me nothin ,,,,,to damn humid in florida


----------



## BODINE

and my work space is in my garage


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its been pretty dry here so i been the madd painter lately....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

still not sure if i'm gonna use gold or chrome foil on my 64....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 27 2007, 02:02 AM~8185259
> *still not sure if i'm gonna use gold or chrome foil on my 64....
> *


i would say gold with gold wheels or chrome with chrome wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this 64...










using these wheels...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well let me know what u guys think..... i'm off to bed.... :wave:


----------



## importmadness

looks good...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 11:02 PM~8185259
> *still not sure if i'm gonna use gold or chrome foil on my 64....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:scrutinize: wtf...................

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (21 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:scrutinize: wtf...................

35 User(s) are browsing this forum (33 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:scrutinize: wtf...................

37 User(s) are browsing this forum (35 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo


----------



## LowandBeyond

the guest are invading!!!!


----------



## piston pump 07

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 01:48 AM~8192786
> *:scrutinize: wtf...................
> 
> 37 User(s) are browsing this forum (35 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo
> *


im selling :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no shit..... where the fuck they all come from??????


----------



## LowandBeyond

dunno? Atleast they are not members posting abunch of stupid shit. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like this?????



> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jun 27 2007, 06:11 PM~8191573
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that dude posts that exact quote in like 15 topics and runs.... better than just talkin bout taking pictures i guess tho....


----------



## BODINE

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## piston pump 07

DIFFERENT MOODS :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

































:burn:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 02:10 AM~8192807
> *that dude posts that exact quote in like 15 topics and runs.... better than just talkin bout taking pictures i guess tho....
> *



LMMFAO!!

Thats better than stupid topics being brought up. 
"how do I post pics" 
"where to get kits at"
"where to get wheels at"
"look at my off da chain builds"

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 02:10 AM~8192807
> *that dude posts that exact quote in like 15 topics and runs.... better than just talkin bout taking pictures i guess tho....
> *


who did? :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :burn: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the guy i quoted up there ^^^^^^^^


----------



## piston pump 07

ME


----------



## BODINE

hopfully he will be a good buyer buy some stuff from me


----------



## BODINE

he buying the 61 i got in my avatar


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 28 2007, 02:20 AM~8192824
> *hopfully he will be a good buyer buy some stuff from me
> *



FUCK YOU AND YOUR CRAP!!! :0










shit edit. I forgot the smilie. Don't want no hurt feelings. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

I WILL U HAVE MY WORD...


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 02:21 AM~8192827
> *FUCK YOU AND YOUR CRAP!!!  :0
> shit edit.  I forgot the smilie.  Don't want no hurt feelings.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: 




























































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the kdogg or whatever guy.... he only post those 2 faces everywhere.... doesn't show anything or say much else....


----------



## BODINE

i dont care just buy somethin 































:biggrin: ,,,,,,,,,,,,j/k


----------



## piston pump 07

KDOG WTF U DUMBA$$


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## piston pump 07

SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPP HHHHHAAAIIIIIITTTTIIN


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=43571


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 02:31 AM~8192855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=43571
> *


WTF SOME CRAZY $HIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u talkin to me? stop hatin who????


----------



## BODINE

User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: piston pump 07, BODINE


----------



## piston pump 07

GOT CUN FUSED WAS U TAKIN 2 ME U WAS CALLIN ME KDOGG


----------



## rollinoldskoo

look back at the last page and see the quote i put..... there is a member with that name....


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 02:31 AM~8192855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=43571
> *


SO U WAS TAKIN BOUT THIS GUY OR ME :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 02:44 AM~8192871
> *SO U WAS TAKIN BOUT THIS GUY OR ME :scrutinize:
> *



who are you?? 

But that is all the post that dude has done and they are all 2 smilies.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## piston pump 07

what u mean who am i :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

somebody left the building???????

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, jevries


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there ya are.......


7 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, piston pump 07, jevries


----------



## piston pump 07

u an a$$hole :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks....


----------



## piston pump 07

:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm not that bad am i? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

peep this out homies. :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?bodinesacunt=03


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## piston pump 07

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: .........NITE everyone have fun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he clicked it again eh......

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh.... back so soon.... before i could post eh


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 02:56 AM~8192894
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



anyways. Never seen you b4. You build models? age? where you from? 

check out some of my builds. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?lowsbuilds=03


----------



## piston pump 07

go to bet bondie its ast your bedtime any ways  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lmfao.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 02:58 AM~8192899
> *go to bet bondie its ast your bedtime any ways   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ill be back on in about 5 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 27 2007, 11:59 PM~8192901
> *ill be back on in about 5 hrs  :biggrin:
> *


isn't it like 5 or 6 am there? u are in florida right?


----------



## piston pump 07

i learned 1 thing today theres alot of thit talkers on lil :biggrin: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 12:03 AM~8192907
> *i learned 1 thing today theres alot of thit talkers on lil :biggrin:  :0
> *


i ain't talkin shit.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

no body shit talkin homie, We family and family sometimes show tuff love.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did he click again or go to bed????

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, chris mineer, BODINE, jevries


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think he did click again!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, piston pump 07, chris mineer, BODINE, jevries

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## piston pump 07

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that silly mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 03:08 AM~8192916
> *that silly mofo.  :biggrin:
> *


be nice he is sleepy :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## piston pump 07

guess every body went to bed :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nope... we laughin at your ass....


----------



## piston pump 07

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 02:58 AM~8192898
> *anyways.  Never seen you b4.  You build models?  age?  where you from?
> 
> check out some of my builds.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?lowsbuilds=03
> *


----------



## piston pump 07

im of to bed good by u rascals :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

im from pisstsburg ca...ya i build models...im 24


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey go look here....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ustoschooleh=03


*WOOOOOHOOOOOOO 1000th post..... hehe*


----------



## LowandBeyond

whores. 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 69,192 77 1.01% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 61,335 74 0.97% 
DaLocstah Aug 2005 4,077 52 0.68% 
abel Nov 2005 13,729 51 0.67% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 999 44 0.58% 
80 olds Oct 2004 1,969 43 0.57% 
GTMS714 Feb 2007 1,474 41 0.54% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 5,554 37 0.49% 
spikekid999 May 2007 379 36 0.47% 
GOODTIMES52 Dec 2005 3,879 35 0.46% 


LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version Time is now: Jun 28, 2007 - 03:20 AM


----------



## piston pump 07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... i made a top 10 list?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

tonights whores......

3 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, piston pump 07


----------



## rollinoldskoo

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond

i HOPE he went to bed....


----------



## piston pump 07

:0 im a whore ya im i whore :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guess not......

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, piston pump 07, LowandBeyond


----------



## piston pump 07

nope figured id stay up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did you click the link again..... be honest.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 03:26 AM~8192942
> *damn..... i made a top 10 list?????
> *


you've been on there all week.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well that other night i did some serious whoring.... but not like..... mr cool....  was real comments but yea.... when i left i was all over the front page.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where MINI been all week????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 03:38 AM~8192966
> *where MINI been all week????
> *



I got a pm earlier in the week saying he was not going to be on for awhile. But he was painting my malibu and shit. Don't know why or nothing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hope everythings ok over there.... sent him some stuff in a trade....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn tonight goes back to page 19!!!! too much whoring..... hehe


----------



## rollinoldskoo

have a good day guys..... i'm out..... for now.... :wave:


----------



## piston pump 07

but why so soon... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 12:30 AM~8192953
> *did you click the link again..... be honest.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8192980
> *have a good day guys..... i'm out..... for now....  :wave:
> *


for real this time..... past 1 am here and i work in the morning.... :0


----------



## piston pump 07

waz up guys :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: wassup man....... 

i was lookin thru some of my old files i burned on a backup CD few years back..... found my old 'e-thug' type picture with my 77 coupe in its better days.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## piston pump 07

what shit can we clown on to day :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 11:46 PM~8199856
> *what shit can we clown on to day :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 back for more? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i gained 60 pounds since then...... :0 well actually 80..... but i dropped 20 already and still workin at it.... that pic is from 99.....


----------



## piston pump 07

the quistion is are u


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 08:48 PM~8199868
> *:0  :0  :0  back for more?  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was some funny shit last night.....


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 11:49 PM~8199872
> *i gained 60 pounds since then......  :0 well actually 80..... but i dropped 20 already and still workin at it.... that pic is from 99.....
> *


looks like it is weight watchers for u buddy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 28 2007, 08:51 PM~8199884
> *looks like it is weight watchers for u buddy
> *


hey i'm takin care of biz already..... like i said.... 20 gone and still going homie..... thats in one month...


----------



## piston pump 07

[/quote]
god dam ur ugly :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

shit son your small. 

Heres me.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...pictures=03


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's your pic?


----------



## tyhodge07

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information


----------



## piston pump 07

hold on let me find 1


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hold on everybody while he searches google......


----------



## tyhodge07

heres me :biggrin: most recent on vacation, right out the ocean :cheesy:


----------



## piston pump 07

your a funny fucker :biggrin: i ant got any saved in this computer i will upload some pics of me tomorrow


----------



## tyhodge07

and heres some pics from vacation :biggrin: 

beach from the back deck









beach









shark









house we rented, it goes back really far, 5 bedroom 4 full baths









pregnant crab


----------



## LowandBeyond

right!!! :uh: We see your skurred, its cool. It happens from time to time. Not to me, but maybe you. If your skurred, just say it and we won't ask for another pic. 





And what the fuck Tyler???? All those beach pics and NO GIRLS? Where the fuck was you at? Was they having a sausage fest or what?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 29 2007, 03:11 AM~8199963
> *right!!!    :uh:    We see your skurred,  its cool.  It happens from time to time.  Not to me,  but maybe you.  If your skurred,  just say it and we won't ask for another pic.
> And what the fuck Tyler????  All those beach pics and NO GIRLS?  Where the fuck was you at?  Was they having a sausage fest or what?
> *


we were at emerald isle, its an island in north carolina, its nothin like florida, not really many people there, ud see alot during the day, but they were mostly kids with their parents.. i got a bunch more pics, but i dont feel like resizing them.. and my girl took all the pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

want me to take a pic of the girlies at the beach here...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

ima get some up of me tomorrow FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

ROLLINOLDSKOOL HOW IN IT IN HAWIHI


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:14 AM~8199974
> *want me to take a pic of the girlies at the beach here......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NO!!! I want to go there and see them myself! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 03:14 AM~8199974
> *want me to take a pic of the girlies at the beach here......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how about you just buy me a plane ticket so i can come to hawaii and ill stay at ur place and sleep on t he couch :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

check this out, this will be a standard cab s10 body for the micro-t when i finish it.. this is just the process before i make the mold and than before i form it with lexan... compliments of me :biggrin: theres still alot i have to do to finish it before the mold tho.. but heres what i got done today..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if i could afford a ticket i'd go to one of those west coast shows and meet all those fukkers.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 03:21 AM~8199999
> *if i could afford a ticket i'd go to one of those west coast shows and meet all those fukkers.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well got twinn biggs beto and so many more of those guys out there..... i wanna see their work in person.... i know pictures can't capture what sunlight really can show.....


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 29 2007, 01:02 AM~8199928
> *heres me  :biggrin: most recent on vacation, right out the ocean  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn tyler u still look goofy like u did back in high school.lol jeremy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll be back..... i gonna go to wal mart.....















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 01:59 AM~8206614
> *damn tyler u still look goofy like u did back in high school.lol  jeremy
> *


whose this, lol :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 01:59 AM~8206614
> *damn tyler u still look goofy like u did back in high school.lol  jeremy
> *


and jeremy who.. my neighbor, or lil jeremy childs :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... almost 2 hours nobody posted......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was at wal mart....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

actually i just got off work , but after reading that other topic it sounded good.....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 01:40 AM~8206907
> *whose this, lol :dunno:
> *


its jeremy mathis that went to perry meridian highg school with u fool.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 08:32 AM~8207357
> *its jeremy mathis that went to perry meridian highg school with u fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahh..i would have never guessed it was you... how u been? got any kids yet :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 10:20 AM~8207994
> *ahh..i would have never guessed it was you... how u been? got any kids yet  :biggrin:
> *


just chillin dog trying to gt my own catering business going. naw no kids yet. but congrats on yo younginh whats been good wit u


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 04:35 PM~8209201
> *just chillin dog trying to gt my own catering business going.  naw no kids yet.  but congrats on yo younginh whats been good wit u
> *


catering, huh.. if u get one up and running by time we have a wedding.. than ill have to hit you up  but other than workin alot and raising the baby, i just sit back and play xbox or mess around with some model cars, lil cars, mostly r/c cars now tho..


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 02:53 PM~8209273
> *catering, huh.. if u get one up and running by time we have a wedding.. than ill have to hit you up   but other than workin alot and raising the baby, i just sit back and play xbox or mess around with some model cars, lil cars, mostly r/c cars now tho..
> *


i can dig yea i just got up and started just me and a few family members right now but i just got it running like no bullshit last week. but yea when u ready man hit me up homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 04:56 PM~8209283
> *i can dig yea i just got up and started just me and a few family members right now but i just got it running like no bullshit last week. but yea when u ready man hit me up homie.
> *


i can picture u with ur little white gown on with a fish net over ur head and a spatchula :biggrin: gotta start somewhere.. ive been detailing cars for over a year now.. and still doing that, but im tryin to get a better job like as an electrician or something... but i gotta do some schooling first... so that will be coming up when we get our house next


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
























:burn:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 01:58 PM~8209292
> *i can picture u with ur little white gown on with a fish net over ur head and a spatchula  :biggrin:  gotta start somewhere.. ive been detailing cars for over a year now.. and still doing that, but im tryin to get a better job like as an electrician or something... but i gotta do some schooling first... so that will be coming up when we get our house next
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no night crew tonight????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn busy tonight and u ain't all hiding.....

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: rollinoldskoo, pokey6733, LowandBeyond, MKD904, spikekid999, MARINATE, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, layn22sonframe, pimp275, buick1984regal, DA_SQUID, mademan, BiggC, zbstr90222


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:59 PM~8215624
> *damn busy tonight and u ain't all hiding.....
> 
> 21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, pokey6733, LowandBeyond, MKD904, spikekid999, MARINATE, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, layn22sonframe, pimp275, buick1984regal, DA_SQUID, mademan, BiggC, zbstr90222
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:59 PM~8215624
> *damn busy tonight and u ain't all hiding.....
> 
> 21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, pokey6733, LowandBeyond, MKD904, spikekid999, MARINATE, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, layn22sonframe, pimp275, buick1984regal, DA_SQUID, mademan, BiggC, zbstr90222
> *


Gotta love the summer holiday shut-down. 2 weeks off, PAID! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I'm just sitting here trying to figure out what I want to work on now. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wanna foil a 77 monte i painted yesterday but i gotta spray the top first....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im sittin here need in engine detail pics but i dunno where to get them or what to type in on google :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:59 PM~8215624
> *damn busy tonight and u ain't all hiding.....
> 
> 21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, pokey6733, LowandBeyond, MKD904, spikekid999, MARINATE, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, layn22sonframe, pimp275, buick1984regal, DA_SQUID, mademan, BiggC, zbstr90222
> *


better edit this for ya

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 88mcls, pokey6733, spikekid999, pimp275, piston pump 07, ROAD DOGG 1, buick1984regal, rollinoldskoo


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 10:15 PM~8215725
> *better edit this for ya
> 
> 13 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 88mcls, pokey6733, spikekid999, pimp275, piston pump 07, ROAD DOGG 1, buick1984regal, rollinoldskoo
> *


Aw, were you feeling left out? :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't worry son...... we didn't forget bout u......




















how could we..... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8215657
> *Gotta love the summer holiday shut-down. 2 weeks off, PAID!  :biggrin:
> *



FUCKER!!!    

I get 4 days of working 12 hours and wednesday night off. Probally have to work all damn weekend too. :angry: :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8215754
> *don't worry son...... we didn't forget bout u......
> how could we.....  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8215737
> *Aw, were you feeling left out?  :cheesy:
> *


nope how culd i


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HI.its kinda quiet now that i came in


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:buttkick:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

rollin oldskoo, why r u hatin tonite?r u drunk or sumthin?cuz b4 u said that my momma said to get off that weed and i knew u was playin but seriously now why?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go back and read what i posted.... then read yours........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 10:37 PM~8215864
> *.....no its not
> *


well....... im startin to get the hang of this font and color thing....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm and editing every post u put up.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

see?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 10:43 PM~8215917
> *ummmm and editing every post u put up.....
> *


tryin to do it right


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no font or color but i see an EDIT 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

BWWWWWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

check this out yeaaaaaa!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*FUKKIN* <span style=\'color:red\'>HARD???????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awwww shit i fukked up the end tag..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i can use any font and color i want. BWWWWWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummm..... i used to manage the web page for a car club i was once a part of here...... and i have my own page with my model car stuff still.... no Myspace shit.... all HTML.... http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its dead in here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:loco:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 11:06 PM~8216099
> *gold anyone?
> *


were iz at...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 11:06 PM~8216099
> *gay anyone?
> *


Dude, why you wanna ask some shit like that?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 11:12 PM~8216151
> *Dude, why you wanna ask some shit like that?
> *


u should ask urself that same question.and rollin old skoo over there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: aww man u fukkin hurt my feelings......


----------



## holly.hoodlum

whoa...
nevermind....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 08:25 PM~8216240
> *u should ask urself that same question.and rollin old skoo over there
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 11:31 PM~8216298
> *:tears:  aww man u fukkin hurt my feelings......
> *


REALLY.I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD ANY FEELINGS SEEING HOW HEARTLESS YOU ARE TO KIDS MY AGE.DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU NEED TO DO?GET OFF OF MY CASE AND I DONT GIVE A DAMN ABOUT UR FEELINGS SO PISS OFF.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think you missed your naptime..... besides its past your bedtime..... but does your mom know you're up? lemme ask her.... brb...


----------



## LowandBeyond

ladies..............ladies.................ladies. 


Olskool. you need to be nicier to the grade school kids. 


88mcls. you need to relize that this is grown man shit going on here. Kids need not to apply.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i went to starbuck to get a coffee and saw this in the parkin lot.... fukkin drop-top cutlass..... :0 :0 :0 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

The top and those wheel look like shit. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 2 2007, 01:10 AM~8216812
> *The top and those wheel look like shit.   :thumbsdown:
> *



X2, 3, 4, and 5!!!!! That top looks like ass. Props for doing it. No props for it not looking good. I can live with the wheels (could be worse) but that top. BLAH!


----------



## LowandBeyond

a guy I know here in town has a mid to late 80's MC. They ghetto fabbed a vert on it. LMMFAO!! it don't even work. they chopped the top and added them buttons for like a soft bed cover. Fabbed up this shitty looking roll bar over the back seat. That keeps the top up when its on. Small ass diamond window in the back. its soooooo fuckin ugly. It looks good with the top off and that roll bar "unbolted". But all that work is shotty. Didn't even cap the rear. :uh: I was sick to my stomach when I 1st seen that ride.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 10:10 PM~8216812
> *The top and those wheel look like shit.  :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree.... hehe but the car was nice.... would rather see it on 13s...... nicer than some the other donk shit here...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey where'd the kid go????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 01:29 AM~8216884
> *hey where'd the kid go????
> *



mommy said time for bed. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

she call from the corner to tell him?


----------



## LowandBeyond

check out these WHORES! :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u tryin to say something?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh and if u notice in the pic i posted up there...... the good weather streak is gone for now.... been having light rain off and on all day...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it'll be couple days of foil and motors for now....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 10:35 PM~8216903
> *check out these WHORES!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

11 more and i'll be #3...... well 10 more now.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 01:49 AM~8216931
> *11 more and i'll be #3...... well 10 more now.....
> *



I'm surpised you clicked the link. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 01:35 AM~8216903
> *check out these WHORES!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats      :biggrin:
> *





shit I'm catching up. LOL :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=stats=03


----------



## piston pump 07

whaz up young fools :biggrin: mommy didnt make u guys go nappy yet??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 01:59 AM~8216949
> *whaz up young fools :biggrin: mommy didnt make u guys go nappy yet??? :0  :biggrin:
> *




shoot son. I'm old enough to be your daddy. Talking about mommies and shit. :uh:


----------



## piston pump 07

guess mommy made u guys go nappy :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:01 AM~8216958
> *shoot son.  I'm old enough to be your daddy.  Talking about mommies and shit.  :uh:
> *


maby im yo daddy :0 :0 :0 THE WORLD MAY NEVER NKOW :cheesy: :cheesy: JK


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you kno the logout thing don't work now?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:02 AM~8216959
> *guess mommy made u guys go nappy :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



yes, yes your mommy does. :biggrin: all tired out and shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:05 AM~8216967
> *yes,  yes  your mommy does.  :biggrin:    all tired out and shit.
> *


SOME 1 THINKS THEY GOT JOKES :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:04 AM~8216964
> *maby im yo daddy :0  :0  :0   THE WORLD MAY NEVER NKOW :cheesy:  :cheesy:                                                                           JK
> *



you might be. I don't know him. 

If you are tho. I'll punch you right in the eye. You own my moms alot of cash for support. :angry: :angry:


----------



## piston pump 07

> you might be. I don't know him.
> [i feel ya man last time i seen my dad i think i was like 4 years old or some shit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

time to collect!!!!!


----------



## piston pump 07

waz up rollinoldskool :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

looks like lowandbeyond mom made him go nappy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup punk ass....... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:13 AM~8216985
> *looks like lowandbeyond mom made him go nappy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit son. My mom quite bossin me when I was a little shit. Damn sure she don't now. I got kids older than you. :cheesy:


----------



## piston pump 07

go fauk ur self :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:15 AM~8216990
> *shit son.  My mom quite bossin me when I was a little shit.  Damn sure she don't now.  I got kids older than you.  :cheesy:
> *


if u callin me son ima tell my mommy to get the childs support u ow her :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't live with my mom either.... i got wifey and son and i got my own place homie....


----------



## piston pump 07

i dont live with my mom i live with a roomate dumbass and my girl


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:17 PM~8216999
> *if u callin me son ima tell my mommy to get the childs support u ow her :cheesy:
> *


well she's kinda busy right now..... i'll send her home in a few minutes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:17 AM~8216999
> *if u callin me son ima tell my mommy to get the childs support u ow her :cheesy:
> *



I pay her ON TIME every month. Its not my fault that she sucks the glass dick. I'm getting full custidy and makeing her pay me. At the 1st of the month, when the govement check shows up, she better forward that shit to me. :angry: :angry:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:20 AM~8217008
> *well she's kinda busy right now..... i'll send her home in a few minutes.....
> *


ur funny asshole


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:20 AM~8217006
> *i dont live with my mom i live with a dumbass  roomate and my girl  (no not really,  but sometimes I wish he was a girl.  Then sex wouldn't hurt so bad)
> *



your sick.


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:21 AM~8217010
> *I pay her ON TIME every month.  Its not my fault that she sucks the glass dick.  I'm getting full custidy and makeing her pay me.    At the 1st of the month,  when the govement check shows up,  she better forward that shit to me.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


im taking that check myself :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:23 PM~8217019
> *ur funny asshole
> *


u got the funny asshole with that roomate of yours.... :0 :0


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 02:23 AM~8217020
> *your sick.
> *


how u do that :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:20 PM~8217006
> *i dont live with my mom i live with a dumbass roomate and my blow-up doll
> *


damn homie..... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 10:35 PM~8216903
> *check out these WHORES!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats      :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:28 AM~8217035
> *damn homie.....  :0
> *


 :uh: that blow up doll is actully your mom :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats the best u could do?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:31 AM~8217041
> * I picture myblow up doll as my mom ,  she's all like this----- :  :  *



WTF???


----------



## piston pump 07

no :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

> damn homie i suck big dick :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 2 2007, 02:36 AM~8217050
> *damn homie i suck big dick  :0 :biggrin:
> *



you suck at the inter-nets.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:36 PM~8217050
> *damn homie i suck big dick  :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 u do??????


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:39 AM~8217058
> *:0  :0  :0  u do??????
> *


no your mom :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

holy shit.... i think we're havin more fun with your ass tonight than that other night.....


----------



## piston pump 07

how the hell u do that shit :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:41 PM~8217061
> *how the hell u clean that shit off your dick when u done with me? :biggrin:
> *



ummmmm...... your momasked the same damn question..... stop eating all those beans.....


----------



## piston pump 07

its time for my nappy guys by dicksuckers :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 1 2007, 11:45 PM~8217066
> *its time for my nappy guys to get their dicks sucked :werd:
> *



ummm dude...... i think there's a forum somewhere for u to post that shit.....


----------



## piston pump 07

u horny batered :0 :0 :0 u just like your mom doing this for money : :


----------



## rollinoldskoo

singing????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 02:48 AM~8217075
> *ummm dude...... i think there's a forum somewhere for u to post that shit.....
> *



yea, take your ass over to www.nick-JR.com this grown man shit.


----------



## piston pump 07

shut yo ass up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8217029
> *u got the funny asshole with that roomate of yours....  :0  :0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

go build something. We atleast post some builds (wips) up. :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

im building a 96 wagon,and a monte carlo ss with hydros


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wanna see pics of that 96 wagon..... serious..... i might have one in the works soon too.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... he left as soon as i asked to see.... i wasn't doggin him.... i wanna see...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 03:15 AM~8217107
> *damn..... he left as soon as i asked to see.... i wasn't doggin him.... i wanna see...
> *



cause your a scary fucker. hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats

look who joined me on the list......


----------



## BODINE

:around: :around: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: hi


----------



## layn22sonframe

well i figured it's 11:53 so i might as well say hi to the night crew! :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BODINE

piston pump 07 .....where are you!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe.... its not him.... i'm pissed cuz the roof of my 77 monte got fukked...


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8230543
> *hehe.... its not him.... i'm pissed cuz the roof of my 77 monte got fukked...
> *


damn dawg what happened


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8230642
> *damn dawg what happened
> *



he can't paint. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 05:29 PM~8230525
> *:angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i sprayed the car on saturday.... today i taped it off and was gonna spray the top tan.... i dunno wht the fukk happened... paint was reacting to the other paint or somethin.... when i pulled the tape a lot of the tan came off with it....


----------



## 8-Ball

that does suck but u kno we all go through this from time to time


----------



## rollinoldskoo

welcome to.....










18+ no exceptions....... this is the nite crew after all.... go to bed kids....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 03:29 AM~8245739
> *welcome to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18+ no exceptions....... this is the nite crew after all.... go to bed kids....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



We need that gif of the parental advisory...............I say. cunt, bitch, shit, fuck W/E alot. I'll see if I can find it after work. :biggrin: Someone on here has it in their avy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok its official.....


----------



## 8-Ball

here is another one just in case.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

grown man shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's our piston pump bitch at???? i wanna see his wagon....


----------



## LowandBeyond

hes been on, just haven't seen him in the model section. Hes still trying to google a nice wagon model and hope its not someones on here. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 01:49 AM~8245813
> *hes been on,  just haven't seen him in the model section.  Hes still trying to google a nice wagon model and hope its not someones on here.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

speaking of your brothers. I found the other triplet. :uh: :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348820


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hope he don't try to post mini's impala wagon.... might end up getting e-bitch-slapped


----------



## 8-Ball

yall silly as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





















:twak: who u callin silly?


----------



## 8-Ball

did everybody on here just run low4oshow and smiley off here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah.... they're at nick jr.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 01:52 AM~8245828
> *speaking of your brothers.  I found the other triplet.  :uh:  :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348820
> *


dude posted this in other items for sale section


----------



## LowandBeyond

hes a fucktard. LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

random pic from a hike i went on....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I found WALDO!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fokker....... stare at this for a while....


----------



## 8-Ball

man i am suppose to be a member of that low4oshow's model car club but i am also the only one that i have seen or have knowledge of posting pics. i feel like :twak: myself


----------



## LowandBeyond

glad I didn't burn one b4 work. That shit would have made me loose my buzz. 


for real tho, shes HOT. Take away the 2 extra eyes and you got one nice woman. suck dick and tounge the nuts. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 01:16 AM~8245899
> *man i am suppose to be a member of that low4oshow's model car club but i am also the only one that i have seen or have knowledge of posting pics. i feel like  :twak: myself
> *



low4oshowned!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my old rides..... kickin it on better days...... like 4 years ago....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

sorry guys.... just browsin thru an old backup CD i burned in '04.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 01:20 AM~8245913
> *sorry guys.... just browsin thru an old backup CD i burned in '04.....
> *




rich fokker! You had a computer in 04? But its 07 and don't have a digi? I didn't get either one until last year. Been saving for 8 years.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was still livin with mom and pop until june 04.... been head of my own household since then.....

here's some old school drop action.... no money for hydraulics....


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i been lookin for a new digi but i dont kno which ones are good and which ones are bad to get.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 01:27 AM~8245929
> *damn i been lookin for a new digi but i dont kno which ones are good and which ones are bad to get.
> *



don't let wagon guy see this. He'll be bugging you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

what kinda ride u got now


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 10:21 PM~8214744
> * i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $100 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>
> 
> heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> PM me if you want it :biggrin:
> LOWERED PRICE TO $80
> 
> DAMN GOOD DEAL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hows this for background while dropin my homies caddy....

i was cutting the coils for that car.... no mama's miracle..... just old school broke ass wrenching


----------



## LowandBeyond

you just gotta do what needs to be done.


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im off to bed.. im tired and my stomach hurts... peace


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't swallow next time...... :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 03:24 AM~8245920
> *rich fokker!  You had a computer in 04?  But its 07 and don't have a digi?  I didn't get either one until last year.  Been saving for 8 years.
> *



i had my first in '96 and i iz poor


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 6 2007, 01:45 AM~8245992
> *i had my first in '96 and i iz poor
> *



damn dude. thats back when to get onto the computer you had to type in the DOS codes. :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 03:48 AM~8245994
> *damn dude.  thats back when to get onto the computer you had to type in the DOS codes.  :0
> *



LOL nah, i had dial up. try surfing with a 14.4k modem and 16mb ram with a 586mb hard drive :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: was a 6 mile hike to this pic... then 6 miles back to the car...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jul 6 2007, 01:41 AM~8245980-->
> 
> 
> 
> alright, im off to bed.. im tired and my stomach hurts... peace
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 01:43 AM~8245984
> *don't swallow next time......  :0
> *




ahahahahahahahahha
tooo many protein shakes!!!! Then tried to take some peniscylin. Now his tummmy hurts.  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i started my first web page on geocities back in 96.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 6 2007, 01:49 AM~8245997
> *LOL nah, i had dial up. try surfing with a 14.4k modem and 16mb ram with a 586mb hard drive  :0
> *



you rich sombitch!!! I got dial up now and its 007. :angry: my modem isn't much better. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 10:50 PM~8245999
> *ahahahahahahahahha
> tooo many protein shakes!!!!  Then tried to take some peniscylin.  Now his tummmy hurts.    :cheesy:
> *




thats what they callin it nowadays......


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 03:50 AM~8245998
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: was a 6 mile hike to this pic... then 6 miles back to the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice mullet :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:50 AM~8245998
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: was a 6 mile hike to this pic... then 6 miles back to the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks peaceful.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

WHORE!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 6 2007, 01:53 AM~8246008
> *nice mullet  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 01:55 AM~8246012
> *WHORE!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats
> *



all my post are informitive. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its not a mullet..... :angry: bend over and i'll give u one.... :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 03:51 AM~8246001
> *you rich sombitch!!!  I got dial up now and its 007.  :angry:    my modem isn't much better.  :0
> *



shit that was before my daughter was born too and i could afford it. comp was like $4,000.00 8x cd rom lol

i think the highest speed dial up was about 26k? took seriously about 30 minutes to wait for a pic to load and see it. i searched the net like a mofo back then for "custom built models" and "lowrider models" shit like that, i didn't click on ANYTHING unless i felt it would be worth the wait LOL

i used search engines like Lycos and netscape. 

ebay was just starting out and vintage models were selling for under $20 no matter how mint they were!!!!!!!!!

i collected redline hotwheels and bought lots of them for $50 and less...... same ones sell for thousands now. :0 

gas price was $1.34 a gallon and cigs were $2.25 i think. 

my car insurance on a brand new car was $30-45 and now is under $100

my house payment was $160 now we pay RENT for $900

i owned a business and sold the building it was in for $30,000 and would sell for double i am sure these days

damn it's 4:01am!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:00 AM~8246018
> *its not a mullet.....  :angry: *



WTF is it then? A ponytail. Thats SSSSOOOOOOOO much better. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 04:00 AM~8246018
> *its not a mullet.....  :angry:  bend over and i'll give u one....  :0
> *



such a flirt! LOL holy fuck, i can't stop laughing !!!!!! 

you know i was playin though  

business up front and party in the back :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ever heard of the "model car list" at listbot.com?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah i don't care.... its all fun and games.... till piston pump goes home crying....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 04:04 AM~8246025
> *ever heard of the "model car list" at listbot.com?
> *



yeah i am a member since about 2002? maybe?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was a member back in 98-01 i think.... a lot of guys were on that


----------



## rodburner1974

OMFG!!!!! IT WOULD BE MY PLEASURE TO KICK THIS GUY? IN THE FUCKIN ASS!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:07 PM~8246030
> *i was a active member back in 98-01 i think.... a lot of guys were on that
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 04:08 AM~8246033
> *
> *



yeah, it's still active. are you on any yahoo groups?


i think i beat this kid up in 7th grade. he thought he could run faster than me, and shoot hoops better than me. i am sure it had something to do with the mullet that his attitude was fucked up LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

hey olskool. I thought you didn't have a digi???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u finally found that picture of piston pump eh....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *88mcls*, 8-Ball

one of the kids woke up to go potty......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:23 AM~8246070
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, 8-Ball
> 
> one of the kids woke up to go potty......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: santa might be good to him....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 03:04 AM~8246025
> *ever heard of the "model car list" at listbot.com?
> *


ok i am probably setting myself up for this but i have never heard of this site. what is it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it was like this.... but all email..... before forums....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats

i finally made the list.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:29 AM~8246088
> *it was like this.... but all email..... before forums....
> *



you get one of these :twak: ok two of these :twak: There is and never will be anything close to LIL. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

imagine gettin an email for every reply on here.....


----------



## 8-Ball

did the mad modelers site just not do what he expected or did he just shut it down. what happened to him


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 02:35 AM~8246108
> *did the mad modelers site just not do what he expected or did he just shut it down.  what happened to him
> *



it was pretty much everyone from here. They went over there when he started that one. It just got to where noone went there anymore.   Only like 2or3 of us in the end days. That place was the shit!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

there is always my forum too  
this one has more action and funnier shit going on though :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dunno.... from 03-this past march was workin like a slave so i had no time for any of this.... the job i started in march gives me a lot more time and a lot less stress.... keepin up with LIL is enough....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 6 2007, 02:40 AM~8246127
> *there is always my forum too
> this one has more action and funnier shit going on though  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bunch of ass clowns. 



shit I mean class clowns.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^^^ and whores.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:46 AM~8246150
> *^^^^^^ and whores.......
> *



yup a bunch of those. :angry: :uh: Quit whoreing and do something!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

speaking of whoring...... damn look at the time.... i gotta go pick up 88mcls and piston pumps moms.... bitches better have my money.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















:twak: :twak: got my money bitch


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 03:07 AM~8246222
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  got my money bitch*




where have I seen that b4????? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok they just called me.... i'm out.... nite folks.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 03:09 AM~8246226
> *where have I seen that b4?????   :biggrin:
> *


family guy?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9fvGpU_ejo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 02:57 AM~8246186
> *speaking of whoring...... damn look at the time.... i gotta go pick up 88mcls and piston pumps moms.... bitches better have my money....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if i could come to hawaii i would beat your ass right now.im tellin you that you best stop its for your own good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bout to load some pics.... borrowed a camera from 88mcls' moms.....


----------



## 8-Ball

i can dig it. so do u just post random pics.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 09:57 PM~8252055
> *bout to load some pics.... borrowed a camera from 88mcls' moms.....
> *



:0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 09:52 PM~8252028
> *if i could come to hawaii i would beat your ass right now.im tellin you that you best stop its for your own good
> *



INTERNET THUGGING IS LIKE THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS.....


IF YOU WIN OR LOSE, YOUR STILL RETARDED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well she didn't have my money.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 09:57 PM~8252055
> *bout to load some pics.... borrowed a camera from 88mcls' moms.....
> *


quit testin me im serious you are really pissn me off


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

here u go man fill this out and give it to the human resources department.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 10:06 PM~8252108
> *quit testin me im serious you are really pissn me off
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

you fokkers are gonna make that kid slit his own wrist and shit.  you'll aint right. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 10:16 PM~8252173
> *you fokkers are gonna make that kid slit his own wrist and shit.    you'll aint right.  :cheesy:
> *


cmon you really think thats goin to make them stop?the only things that would work are a;i commit suicide that way they have nothing to make me mad with or b; i beat both of they asses to teach them to stop


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 10:18 PM~8252191
> *cmon you really  think thats goin to make them stop?the only things that would work are a;i commit suicide that way they have nothing to make me mad with or  b; i beat both of they asses to teach them to stop
> *



PSHSHSSSSSSS :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

look son u got to realize being a e-thug aint cool and it doesnt make u tough thinking u could beat either one of us


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont call me son


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 11:24 PM~8252222
> *dont call me son
> *


ok son i wont call u son


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 10:24 PM~8252222
> *dont call me son
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 07:24 PM~8252222
> *dont call me son
> *




what'd u say SON?


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jul 6 2007, 05:22 AM~8247125
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

this is my dream "gumball" machine


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

how many of yall ever owned a ball python, red tail boa, or any other snake


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 10:18 PM~8252191
> *cmon you really  think thats goin to make them stop?the only things that would work are a;i commit suicide that way they have nothing to make me mad with or  b; i beat both of they asses to teach them to stop
> *


uh oh, look out fellas, I think he means business!


----------



## 8-Ball

hey pokey u got anymore pics of bubbleicious


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 7 2007, 01:51 AM~8252319
> *how many of yall ever owned a ball python, red tail boa, or any other snake
> *


my girl owns mine now :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 07:18 PM~8252191
> *cmon you really  think thats goin to make them stop?the only things that would work are a;i commit suicide that way they have nothing to make me mad with or  b; i beat both of they asses to teach them to stop
> *


u forgot option C....... logg out and go to http://www.pbskids.com


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 01:53 AM~8252331
> *u forgot option D....... logg out and go to http://www.ticklemyelmo.com
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

i had 3 ball pythons


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2007, 11:53 PM~8252331
> *u forgot option C....... logg out and go to http://www.pbskids.com
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 7 2007, 01:56 AM~8252347
> *i had 3 ball pythons
> *


man u had or have everything :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: rollinoldskoo, OJ Hydraulics, 8-Ball, 85 biarittz, jtheshowstoppper, Pokey, Gilsdropshop1, *TIME MACHINE*



sup homie......


----------



## 8-Ball

i trying to find another one i have a female ball but looking for a proven male so they can breed. u know of any herpotologist online that sell them. i dont trust local pet stores.
this is what she looks like.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 01:56 AM~8252353
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: rollinoldskoo, OJ Hydraulics, 8-Ball, 85 biarittz, jtheshowstoppper, Pokey, Gilsdropshop1, TIME MACHINE
> sup homie......
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 10:52 PM~8252325
> *hey pokey u got anymore pics of bubbleicious
> *


Naw man, haven't really had a chance to work on anything today. I should have some progress on it Sunday.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 7 2007, 02:00 AM~8252373
> *Naw man, haven't really had a chance to work on anything today. I should have some progress on it Sunday.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

i found a dollar at work tonight :biggrin: i was happy, cuz i havent found n e thing lately.. besides last night, that was a cobra radar detector, but no wire.. but i used a part out of that.. i wanna find more amps


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 10:56 PM~8252352
> *man u had or have everything  :cheesy:
> *



 i try


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8252319
> *how many of yall ever owned a ball python, red tail boa, or any other snake
> *



All white Indiana trouser snake 


I had a 2 ft ball about 10 years ago. That fucker got MEAN. Everytime you walked by his cage he would strike. :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

i have a friend that i looking for somebody to come find his amps out his car.


----------



## tyhodge07

new car gettin added to the family:




























:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 7 2007, 02:05 AM~8252400
> *i have a friend that i looking for somebody to come find his amps out his car.
> *


 :biggrin: i dont steal, i detail cars at a shop out in beech grove, we do a shit load of dealerships and whats left in the cars we can have


----------



## 8-Ball

u gonna customize it


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 11:05 PM~8252406
> *new car gettin added to the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

make it all alluminum


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 7 2007, 02:08 AM~8252424
> *u gonna customize it
> *


ill prolly add some alluminum shit, i just got an electric rustler like 2 days ago, i broke that already, lol.. the front shock, it needs rebuilt or replaced now..
and i got the micro-t and prolly gonna go pick up the micro-baja sometime soon


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 7 2007, 02:10 AM~8252432
> *ill prolly add some alluminum shit, i just got an electric rustler like 2 days ago, i broke that already, lol.. the front shock, it needs rebuilt or replaced now..
> and i got the micro-t and prolly gonna go pick up the micro-baja sometime soon
> *


and i broke my micro-t the day i got the rustler, i ran it over and broke the front end, but i fixed that already, the rustler i just have to keep addin oil in the shock


----------



## BODINE

i just sold my sport maxx on here :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nobody wants to play tonight???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:12 AM~8252717
> *nobody wants to play tonight????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: ,,,,,im not gonna play with you ,,,, :no: :no:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:12 AM~8252717
> *nobody wants to play tonight????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




pick me, pick me. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

you tring to clown me with my own pics from my own photobucket???? Thats fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 11:10 PM~8252432
> *ill prolly add some alluminum shit, i just got an electric rustler like 2 days ago, i broke that already, lol.. the front shock, it needs rebuilt or replaced now..
> and i got the micro-t and prolly gonna go pick up the micro-baja sometime soon
> *



i used to have an electric rustler, with 16 turn single motor, aluminum shocks all the way around (trust me, you want them) and "clay" surfaces tires, (better on the cement :biggrin: and it had a toyota land cruiser body on it....

damn i miss that thing...

i had it clocked at 55MPH once :uh: 

i want it baaaack LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


ok ok..... nite all..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## mademan

anyone on? fack I just got home from the lake, buddy got picked up for a DUI, and i had to go out there 1 hour, get the car, drive everyone home (not him hes in jail) then go to his house, wake the kids up, take the babysitter home, and bring the kids to my place. dumb fuck!


----------



## milfintraining

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 11:53 PM~8252328
> *my girl owns mine now  :biggrin:
> *



you got that right :biggrin: and it's master


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone wanna buy my micro-t rc car? :biggrin:


----------



## OGrider$

working late on my pink candy 64 rag....makin it look liek big warm's caddy from friday


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 01:58 AM~8257444
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: what happend damn night crew, u all are slackin


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave: :wave: a i am tryin to strip this paint off the impala and i went to wally world but i couldnt remember what the hell that purple stuff was called. what else could i use to strip this stuff off. and will that purple stuff pull the glued parts apart


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 7 2007, 10:59 PM~8257447
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:   :0  :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 02:05 AM~8257478
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: a i am tryin to strip this paint off the impala and i went to wally world but i couldnt remember what the hell that purple stuff was called.  what else could i use to strip this stuff off.  and will that purple stuff pull the glued parts apart
> *


its called "Purple Power" its in a white bottle with a purple label, they got it where like all the shits at for cleaning and shit like that in the automotive section, and it might pull the glued parts apart, if not than u can freese it from what i heard, but ull need to get like a little plastic tub or something, that u can lay the body in, cuz ull have to let it soak over night..


----------



## piston pump 07

whats up all u fuckers NIGHT CREW IS IN SESSION lets play :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

bout a mile from my house this guy has a cutty 442 like 81-86 body ,,,,,,sittin for a long time ,,,, im gonna go see if he will get rid of it ,,,,,,i like those :biggrin: ,,,,would probably sit in garage till i had $$$ to work on it but least i would have it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:12 AM~8257770
> *bout a mile from my house this guy has a cutty 442 like 81-86 body ,,,,,,sittin for a long time ,,,, im gonna go see if he will get rid of it ,,,,,,i like those  :biggrin: ,,,,would probably sit in garage till i had $$$ to work on it but least i would have it
> *


yea, the 442's are pretty sweet, im still wantin a monte ss  but not as a lowrider, for a g-body as a lowrider, id do a regal or a monte.. the cuttys to me seem to be gettin to popular, their everywhere..


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 12:12 AM~8257770
> *bout a mile from my house this guy has a cutty 442 like 81-86 body ,,,,,,sittin for a long time ,,,, im gonna go see if he will get rid of it ,,,,,,i like those  :biggrin: ,,,,would probably sit in garage till i had $$$ to work on it but least i would have it
> *


there the other NIGHT CREW STUDENTS AT like i said school is in session :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 12:14 AM~8257779
> *there the other NIGHT CREW STUDENTS AT like i said school is in session :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt never here from u ,,,i sold the 61??????????????????


----------



## piston pump 07

it said my pms were full so i could read them or respond...i figered out some time later how to delete them :angry:


----------



## BODINE

i tried like 4 times ,,,,,,,and on couple threads,,,,for like 4 or 5 days ,,,,,and you wer on ,,,,,,i was tryin to get $$$ to catch up on stuff sell ya the caprice


----------



## OGrider$

can i join the night crew LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 12:26 AM~8257828
> *can i join the night crew LOL :biggrin:
> *


You can take my place tonight, I'm going to bed! Night all.


----------



## 8-Ball

man whats goin on tonight everybody down or what


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 03:26 AM~8257828
> *can i join the night crew LOL :biggrin:
> *


u have to be an owl... if your in owl, welcome in :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 8 2007, 12:27 AM~8257830
> *You can take my place tonight, I'm going to bed! Night all.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 8 2007, 03:27 AM~8257830
> *You can take my place tonight, I'm going to bed! Night all.
> *


:wave: later pokey


----------



## tyhodge07

add some leds on my rustler tonight.. :cheesy:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$+Jul 8 2007, 12:26 AM~8257828-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i join the night crew LOL :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Jul 8 2007, 12:27 AM~8257830
> *You can take my place tonight, I'm going to bed! Night all.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGrider$

dunt worry night time is only time me and the wife have to sit down and relax and become model whores,just finished my 64 rag top candy pink.
now starting my custom elco-meano body dropped


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 12:32 AM~8257844
> *dunt worry night time is only time me and the wife have to sit down and relax and become model whores,just finished my 64 rag top candy pink.
> now starting my custom elco-meano  body dropped
> *


PICS!!


----------



## piston pump 07

lets get started on takin shit to each other :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 03:32 AM~8257844
> *dunt worry night time is only time me and the wife have to sit down and relax and become model whores,just finished my 64 rag top candy pink.
> now starting my custom elco-meano  body dropped
> *


same for me, im tied up with the baby almost all day unless shes napping.. than i leave for work at night, come home stay up untill like 7 in the morning.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:33 AM~8257847
> *lets get started on takin shit to each other :cheesy:
> *


i dont get off talkin shit to ppl (e thuggin) plus im wantin to sit back and chill


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 12:32 AM~8257846
> *PICS!!
> *


ya pics u fucker:cheesy:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:34 AM~8257853
> *i dont get off talkin shit to ppl (e thuggin) plus im wantin to sit back and chill
> *


 :loco: o well :biggrin: whats there to talk about???


----------



## BODINE

i got my SOCO n coke :biggrin:


----------



## OGrider$

k ill try and take sum with the wifes camera.
the elco is teal green clean paint
gold wires
custom seats

sorri my pink rag top is a 62


----------



## tyhodge07

i got an idea... lets play a guessing game, dont know how well it will work out, but i think itd be kinda fun

alright, we first start a topic called "ALL GUESTS LOOK HERE" and in the topic, we say something like if your name is ........ (we all guess just a random name) and than put join LIL and than come here and reply with your name.. and see if we can get a guest to join and say that we got their name right.. :biggrin: :dunno: seems fun to me, but i dont know if it would work.


----------



## 8-Ball

when is the next model car show in the midwest


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:37 AM~8257863
> *i got my SOCO n coke  :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: yummy


> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:39 AM~8257870
> *:barf:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 03:38 AM~8257869
> *when is the next model car show in the midwest
> *


i coudltn tell ya, but i know their arnt many out here tho.. i mean shti we didnt even get the lrm show this year.. one already passed, and i forgot all about it, iwas wantin to go to


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:38 AM~8257867
> *i got an idea... lets play a guessing game, dont know how well it will work out, but i think itd be kinda fun
> 
> alright,  we first start a topic called "ALL GUESTS LOOK HERE" and in the topic, we say something like if your name is ........ (we all guess just a random name) and than put join LIL and than come here and reply with your name.. and see if we can  get a guest to join and say that we got their name right.. :biggrin: :dunno: seems fun to me, but i dont know if it would work.
> *


sounds faggish...but lets try ill start the topic in a sec wath for it to come ima call it ALL GUESTS LOOK HERE


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 01:40 AM~8257875
> *i coudltn tell ya, but i know their arnt many out here tho.. i mean shti we didnt even get the lrm show this year.. one already passed, and i forgot all about it, iwas wantin to go to
> *


wtf? i wonder y we didnt get a show this year. i hope we get one next year.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:40 AM~8257873
> *:cheesy: yummy
> *


i got gold scholgar, absolute citron, bloody marry, daquari, wild irish rose, and all i got as a chaser is power aide, or kool-aid, and water, but none sound good with the chasers i have


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:41 AM~8257878
> *sounds faggish...but lets try ill start the topic in a sec wath for it to come ima call it ALL GUESTS LOOK HERE
> *


how many total guests are on right now, we need to do it when theirs a bunch of guests on


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:42 AM~8257881
> *i got gold scholgar, absolute citron, bloody marry, daquari, wild irish rose, and all i got as a chaser is power aide, or kool-aid, and water, but none sound good with the chasers i have
> *


ARNT YA to youung to drink :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:43 AM~8257886
> *ARNT YA to youung to drink :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how old u think i am?


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8257884
> *how many total guests are on right now, we need to do it when theirs a bunch of guests on
> *


okay ima start it just for the hell of it just keep the topic going :biggrin: for the guests


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:44 AM~8257890
> *how old u think i am?
> *


64


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:45 AM~8257892
> *okay ima start it just for the hell of it just keep the topic going :biggrin: for the guests
> *


im guessin josh.. :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:44 AM~8257890
> *how old u think i am?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:45 AM~8257894
> *64
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:46 AM~8257901
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 


25


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:46 AM~8257897
> *
> *


ill be 14










































+ 8 next month :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

some 1 else start it im to lazy


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:44 AM~8257890
> *how old u think i am?
> *


22 tell me if im right?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:49 AM~8257910
> *22 tell me if im right?
> *


still wrong, i said ill be 22 next month, so im only 21  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

lets play somethin else ,,,,,movie trivia?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:50 AM~8257914
> *lets play somethin else ,,,,,movie trivia?
> *


i dont watch many movies, but alright i guess..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:52 AM~8257917
> *i dont watch many movies, but alright i guess..
> *


gotta do somethin any ideas??????


----------



## piston pump 07

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 12:50 AM~8257914
> *lets play somethin else ,,,,,movie trivia?
> *


DIRECTIONS HOW TO PLAY


----------



## tyhodge07

we can do the movie trivia but i wont know alot..


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 12:53 AM~8257920
> *gotta do somethin any ideas??????
> *


 YO MOMMA JOKES


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 12:53 AM~8257923
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> DIRECTIONS HOW TO PLAY
> *


uuuhhhhhhhh :cheesy: just ask ?'s ,,,,,,,or name 5 movies with Samuel L jaackson in it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 03:55 AM~8257928
> *YO MOMMA JOKES
> *


----------



## piston pump 07

i have no idea sorry :biggrin: tell us what movies


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:55 AM~8257930
> *uuuhhhhhhhh    :cheesy: just ask ?'s ,,,,,,,or    name 5 movies with Samuel L jaackson in it
> *


snakes on a plane... i cant think of any others, lol


----------



## BODINE

i just bought that


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 01:55 AM~8257930
> *uuuhhhhhhhh    :cheesy: just ask ?'s ,,,,,,,or    name 5 movies with Samuel L jaackson in it
> *


thats easy dude
negotiator, the man ,deep blue sea ,coach carter and kill bill 1 and 2


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 03:59 AM~8257944
> *thats easy dude
> negotiator, the man ,deep blue sea ,coach carter and kill bill 1 and 2
> *


:clapshands: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

and he was in new jack city


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 12:59 AM~8257944
> *thats easy dude
> negotiator, the man ,deep blue sea ,coach carter and kill bill 1 and 2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 04:00 AM~8257952
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 whats next?


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 01:00 AM~8257951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ant it supose to be my milk shake brings all the boys to the yard :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jul 8 2007, 01:02 AM~8257959-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats next?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 01:02 AM~8257960
> *ant it supose to be my milk shake brings all the boys to the yard :biggrin:
> *


this look up


----------



## 8-Ball

anybody see the transformers movie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 AM~8257969
> *anybody see the transformers movie
> *


no,,,going with my son sometime this week


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 AM~8257969
> *anybody see the transformers movie
> *


ya i went to see it to day i dont like it tat much...u dont think u will if u havnt alredy seen it kinda day i think


----------



## OGrider$

need sum one i cans end my intioers to to do the flocking lol any takers? ill pay


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 01:17 AM~8257994
> *need sum one i cans end my intioers to to do the flocking lol any takers? ill pay
> *


wrong topic to ask that quistion :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

rolinoldskool where u ben u fucker :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 01:17 AM~8257994
> *need sum one i cans end my intioers to to do the flocking lol any takers? ill pay
> *


some 1


----------



## piston pump 07

u fuckers leave :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGrider$

my bad bro i am new at this


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 8 2007, 01:37 AM~8258034
> *my bad bro i am new at this
> *


not tryin to be an ass but im just playin


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 12:38 AM~8257869
> *when is the next model car show in the midwest
> *


There's one comin' up on the 25th of August in Pittsboro Indiana. Then there is the SCIMA show in Columbus on September 29th. There are 2 shows in October, one in Indy, the other in Huntington Indiana.

We already had 2 in Indianapolis this year. The IPMS show in March, and the HMCA show in May.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks bro


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8258003
> *rolinoldskool where u ben u fucker :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: i'm touched..... you fukkers missed my last night!!!!!!






































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out, pretty boring on here tonight... same with xbox live, i can tell its a sunday


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 


*WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up man


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 01:41 AM~8264163
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: im awake,,, :angry: 






































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:buttkick:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 01:41 AM~8264163
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

i been workin on this 94 impala model's rear suspension all day finally figured it out now i trying to figure out how fit my rims on without doing my usual shave the stim of the rim off. how yall do it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just chillaxing here.....


----------



## BODINE

anyone know if chrysler 300c frontend bolts up to a dodge magnum?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:47 AM~8264178
> *just chillaxing here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i am in luv with that one i have that same kit somewhere around here now i have to find it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2007, 10:46 PM~8264176
> *i been workin on this 94 impala model's rear suspension all day finally figured it out now i trying to figure out how fit my rims on without doing my usual shave the stim of the rim off. how yall do it
> *


with the pegasus 1109 wheels you can just drill the hole on the back bigger to fit the kit shit....


----------



## 8-Ball

ok these are a pair of hoppin hydros wires


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 02:48 AM~8264179
> *anyone know if chrysler 300c frontend bolts up to a dodge magnum?
> *


i dunno probably would with some cosmetic work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jul 8 2007, 10:48 PM~8264179-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if chrysler 300c frontend bolts up to a dodge magnum?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i posted this in randumb shit....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8169514
> *some cars at a meeting i went to today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

in europe they are called 300c touring wagon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Jul 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8264184-->
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8264179
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *




*HA CAUGHT U FUKKERS SLEEPING!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:11 AM~8264208
> *HA CAUGHT U FUKKERS SLEEPING!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOWAY NOT ME WENT TO PUT A CLEAR COAT ON THE DORRS I JUST MOLDED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

WHAT COMPANY IS Hummer ?,,,,,GM?

would a hemi motor be ok in it?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 03:11 AM~8264208
> *HA CAUGHT U FUKKERS SLEEPING!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw me neither trying to lay this tan suede into the floor of that impala


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:11 AM~8264208
> *HA CAUGHT U FUKKERS SLEEPING!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: wake up!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 11:14 PM~8264211
> *WHAT COMPANY IS Hummer ?,,,,,GM?
> 
> would a hemi motor be ok in it?
> *


an escalade or silverado motor or even corvette motor would be more 'proper' but fukk it... hemis are cool.... put whatever u want.... LowandBeyond got one in his 70 monte..... :0


----------



## 8-Ball

yea hummer is gm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 11:15 PM~8264213
> *:twak:  :twak: wake up!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think the real hummer h2s come with a 6.0 v8


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 03:18 AM~8264224
> *i think the real hummer h2s come with a 6.0 v8
> *


:yes: it does


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2007, 02:21 AM~8264229
> *:yes: it does
> *


all i got to go in it is hemi from 300c i think ,,,,this kit didnt come with open hood so no engine


----------



## 8-Ball

it should work and it would look cool as hell.


----------



## BODINE

this is first time in like 2weeks ive done anything to the all out build off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well go buy a silverado kit and an escalade kit.... use the front clip of the escalade on the silverado and then one of the motors in the hummer.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:27 AM~8264237
> *well go buy a silverado kit and an escalade kit.... use the front clip of the escalade on the silverado and then one of the motors in the hummer.....
> *


got anytrhing,,,i got a couple thingz to trade


----------



## BODINE

im sittin here sanding on the trunk hatch while i type,,,,,shaving it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i have a silverado kit that i barely touched......


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 03:29 AM~8264240
> *got anytrhing,,,i got a couple thingz to trade
> *


what kinda kits u got for sale? i dont have to much to trade


----------



## BODINE

gonna be all smooth :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

there ya go its up top,,,,,what you got for trade,,,i like trading


----------



## BODINE

ill take dvds for trade if i dont ave em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u build that 84 gmc 4x4 truck kit? looks sealed..... maybe trade for my silverado?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:39 AM~8264253
> *u build that 84 gmc 4x4 truck kit? looks sealed..... maybe trade for my silverado?
> *


its sealed,,,pics of silverado?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

SUP,
NIGHTCREW....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

everything just fitted together.... i cut the shackles off the rear leafs..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oops... forgot to add the pics.....


----------



## BODINE

what tires it come with ,,,and is it complete?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 9 2007, 03:42 AM~8264259
> *SUP,
> NIGHTCREW....
> *


nothin much


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 9 2007, 02:42 AM~8264259
> *SUP,
> NIGHTCREW....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8264265
> *what tires it come with ,,,and is it complete?
> *


its a totally stock version of the kit..... and its complete......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 8 2007, 11:42 PM~8264259
> *SUP,
> NIGHTCREW....
> *


sup homie.... just causin troubles here as always....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 02:34 AM~8264246
> *gonna be all smooth  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just sanding so far bondo later,,


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:51 AM~8264272
> *its a totally stock version of the kit..... and its complete......
> *


wanna trade ?,,,,,,dunno if it be worht it we both pay bour 5.00 shippin and pack it up ,,,ok with me ,,,,im sure i could find another gmc later


----------



## BODINE

wat time is it where u at?................5 am here


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 03:53 AM~8264275
> *just sanding so far bondo later,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so far so good it looks like man. i will look and see what i have around her to trade for that lincoln. or i might just buy it let me look around here first.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2007, 02:57 AM~8264281
> *so far so good it looks like man.  i will look and see what i have around her to trade for that lincoln. or i might just buy it let me look around here first.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
only thing hood need new paint ,,,,i can see if i have enough that color and paint it .....i tried wrong clear and bubbled up,,,,,lmk


----------



## BODINE

i think its true blue pearl


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Jul 09, 2007 - 12:01 AM

yea well shippin would kill it bit.... those gmcs are at walmart here... hehe


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Jul 9 2007, 02:48 AM~8264266-->
> 
> 
> 
> nothin much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAZ KOOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 02:52 AM~8264273
> *sup homie.... just causin troubles here as always....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHIT ,I HEAR YOU HOMIE ...
> 
> 
> LOOK'N SMOOTH..
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 02:53 AM~8264275
> *just sanding so far bondo later,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 03:02 AM~8264286
> *Time is now: Jul 09, 2007 - 12:01 AM
> 
> yea well shippin would kill it  bit.... those gmcs are at walmart here... hehe
> *


yeah here to didnt know if you could find them there or not ,,,,,and just relized you are in hawaii


----------



## BODINE

one coat clear dry.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what kind of clear you using?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 03:12 AM~8264294
> *what kind of clear you using?
> *


boyds paint and testor clear rattle can


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: night guys.... well morning to some of you....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 03:26 AM~8264306
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  night guys.... well morning to some of you....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats crackin tonight yall. :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2007, 06:07 PM~8270900
> *whats crackin tonight yall. :wave:
> *


your ass? :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2007, 09:07 PM~8270900
> *whats crackin tonight yall. :wave:
> *



this is whats cracking here, needs a LOT of work...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 07:32 PM~8271706
> *this is whats cracking here, needs a LOT of work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can say that again....... look how wavy the body is......


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 10:32 PM~8271706
> *this is whats cracking here, needs a LOT of work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that kinda looks painful...


i just pray that dont happen when im workin on my caprice.....


----------



## low4oshow

wat up yall :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so u got them pics yet?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 9 2007, 11:59 PM~8271942
> *wat up yall :wave:
> *


a man did those links work for u so u can put them pics up?


----------



## 8-Ball

ok i come in here and everybody split whats up witthat.


----------



## low4oshow

bout to do it


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2007, 11:22 PM~8272092
> *ok i come in here and everybody split whats up witthat.
> *


<<<< OFF TO BED,HAVE TO WORK EARLY IN THE MORNING....


----------



## low4oshow

8 ball i am going to take some more pics


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 10 2007, 12:25 AM~8272127
> *<<<< OFF TO BED,HAVE TO WORK EARLY IN THE MORNING....
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

ok


----------



## low4oshow

i made them custom batteries out of cardbord :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

will add more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been workin on a town car.....


----------



## low4oshow

who me


----------



## 8-Ball

yea a rollinoldskoo what year towncar


----------



## low4oshow

oh now i see it .damn thats going to be clean.wouldnt mind having that kasted into a 2dr vert :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i have a question that seems weird, but i was doin laundry and just got done, took like 3 hours.. but why are girls zippers on the cottom hoodies on the left and the guys are on the right..

is it cuz the guys think with their right side of their brain first, and if i remember right, girls think with their left side first..


----------



## low4oshow

wil be posting more pics tomorrow,or a vid uffin:


----------



## wagonguy

ya the body needs a lot of work, but i think i can make it better, i might even make it a wagon :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 07:56 AM~8273633
> *ya the body needs a lot of work, but i think i can make it better, i might even make it a wagon  :biggrin:
> *


tha linc


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 10:46 PM~8271830
> *you can say that again....... look how wavy the body is......
> *





> *damn homie that kinda looks painful...
> 
> 
> i just pray that dont happen when im workin on my caprice.....  *


ya the body needs a lot of work, but i think i can make it better, i might even make it a wagon :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

my old caddy :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8280525
> *my old caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



thats nicer than most of the people here uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

i did that when the plastic ones first came out :roflmao:


----------



## OGrider$

good evening every one


----------



## low4oshow

wat hananin :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats poppin tonight homies. yall here about those assholes givin that little girl x and posting the video online


----------



## low4oshow

i aint here bout that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 10 2007, 10:53 PM~8280729
> *whats poppin tonight homies. yall here about those assholes givin that little girl x and posting the video online
> *


yup it actually scared me then i wasnt able to watch it anymore cuz it was too painful seein her eyes doin that


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 10 2007, 11:57 PM~8280753
> *yup it actually scared me then i wasnt able to watch it anymore cuz it was too painful seein her eyes doin that
> *


i am just so glad that they have one of the people in custody for this and they was talking bout filling charges on everyone in the video


----------



## low4oshow

post the vid i never herd about it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo but i have changed my mind about bein like mac dre and his homies...im cool with the hyphy stuff but thizzin definitely aint happenin after i saw that video. cuz if i did do it, i would feel so bad knowing that the same stuff did that to a lil girl.




































































IMAGINE HOW SHE FELT.THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 01:53 AM~8280729
> *whats poppin tonight homies. yall here about those assholes givin that little girl x and posting the video online
> *


hell yea i seen that, it got me in the mood, i went and bought 2 Mitsubishi pills and was rollin my nuts off :cheesy: na j/k i dont do that shit, thats pretty crazy tho, id kill someone if they did that shit to my daughter


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 11 2007, 02:06 AM~8280826
> *post the vid i never herd about it
> *


i highly doubt the vid is still out there, but it was on youtube.com just search for infant on x or something.. ur petty off watchin msnbc or something to see it all and they were even listening to the church station on the radio :uh: dumbass kids, u dont slip some pills and praise god while ur fucked off ur ass lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 11:07 PM~8280838
> *hell yea i seen that, it got me in the mood, i went and bought 2 Mitsubishi pills and was rollin my nuts off  :cheesy:  na j/k i dont do that shit, thats pretty crazy tho, id kill someone if they did that shit to my daughter
> *


lol:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

and by little girl, 8 ball dont mean like 13 or 10 or somethin, this little girl is like 2 yrs old


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea. low4oshow i will pm u with the link


----------



## low4oshow

damn :werd:


----------



## 8-Ball

then it was a drug bust in chicago of like 400 kilos of powder.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 02:14 AM~8280898
> *then it was a drug bust in chicago of like 400 kilos of powder.
> *


that baby powder shit  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 11:10 PM~8280864
> *and by little girl, 8 ball dont mean like 13 or 10 or somethin, this little girl is like 2 yrs old
> *


nope i read she was 8 months


----------



## low4oshow

should i give yall the link


----------



## 8-Ball

they had it setup smooth they had it packaged to look like steaks. they painted the bags red and u could see the cocaine inbetween the red so it just looked like marbaling on a steak kinda genius.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what?


----------



## low4oshow

talkin bout tha coke bust


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i wanna see i wanna see!whers the vid? or is there one?????im lost


----------



## 8-Ball

yea they say its street value was like $80 million


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is there a vid?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 8-Ball

to the drug bust????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup i want to see a video of that


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 12:27 AM~8280978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i had to post it up as my avy.
i havent found the video to it yet a friend of mine in chicago just called me and told me. i am lookin though. i know i would be highly pissed if it was me.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 02:17 AM~8280913
> *nope i read she was 8 months
> *


that kid is older than 8 months.. she looks way older than my daughter which is 14 months..


----------



## 8-Ball

here is a link. to the bust
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/c...ll=chi-news-hed


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.myfoxal.com/myfox/MyFox/pages/s...=1&locale=EN-US

heres a vid of the lil girl on x, u cant say this lil girl looks 8 months, she looks about the same age as my 4 yr old neise


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 02:35 AM~8281024
> *here is a link. to the bust
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/c...ll=chi-news-hed
> *


boy them cops that did the bust are gettin a nice pay on that :0


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea they have to i want to know if they actually got that many kilos or was there more that "came up missing"


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 02:46 AM~8281090
> *hell yea they have to i want to know if they actually got that many kilos or was there more that "came up missing"
> *


youll never know, u know theres a ton of dirty cops out there tho


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 10 2007, 11:46 PM~8281090
> *hell yea they have to i want to know if they actually got that many kilos or was there more that "came up missing"*



WTF you think homie? I bet there was 100 +. Only 80 accounted for. Scandaless motherfuckers.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IT REALLY PISSES ME OFF THAT THE TWO GIRLS WERE SAYIN"LOL LOOK SHES ROLLIN HARD!LOL!DANG I THINK SE POPPED TO MUCH EX!LOLLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL!' DO YOU GUYS NO WHAT I WOULD DO TO THE BITCHES THAT DID THAT?I WOULD SLAUGHTER THEM! YOU GUYS CANT EVEN REALLY TELL HOW MAD I AM RIGHT NOW.I SWEAR TO GOD IF I EVER GOT THE CHANCE TO SEE THEM I WOULD DO THINGS I KNOW THE LORD REALLY WOULDNT WANT ME TO DO.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 02:48 AM~8281106
> *WTF you think homie? I bet there was 100 +.  Only 80 accounted for.  Scandaless motherfuckers.
> *


hit me up when u want some  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone wanna buy this :dunno: 1:64 scale, hard to find


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 12:48 AM~8281107
> *I WOULD SLAUGHTER THEM! YOU GUYS CANT EVEN REALLY TELL HOW MAD I AM RIGHT NOW.I SWEAR TO GOD IF I EVER GOT THE CHANCE TO SEE THEM I WOULD DO THINGS I KNOW THE LORD REALLY WOULDNT WANT ME TO DO.
> *


Man i feel u man its hard to even explain how pissed i am.and i dont even have kids.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats exactly my point man,im so pissed i really dont want to be on here but ima stay cool even with how hard it is.im too yung to have kids but im prolly madder than you.them tw bitches just crackin up.yeah when i meet them they gon see how funny it is then


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 02:55 AM~8281156
> *Man i feel u man its hard to even explain how pissed i am.and i dont even have kids.
> *


im not pissed about it, its just sad t hat it happend, i guess having a kid u think differently, cuz all i can think about is what if it was my daughter, etc.. just makes u more protective over what you got.. not that i aint already


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 11:53 PM~8281130
> *anyone wanna buy this :dunno: 1:64 scale, hard to find
> *




WTF? All that bitching and moaning to find one now your selling them. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 03:03 AM~8281206
> *WTF?  All that bitching and moaning to find one now your selling them.   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 3 remember.. :biggrin:

and yes, it did take forever to find one, what like 6 months, lol


----------



## 8-Ball

man its only one thing to really do for people like that and thats to pray for them like my granny would say.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 03:05 AM~8281224
> *man its only one thing to really do for people like that and thats to pray for them like my granny would say.
> *


x2
but i guess the highways of houston are gonna be cleand up :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn tyler 6 months


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 03:07 AM~8281240
> *damn tyler 6 months
> *


hell yea, that damn car is a bitch to find, ull see them up on ebay, but very rarely, and when their there, their gone.. they were made back in like 85 or 86, the only year they made the 2 door box.. ive seen some go for over 10 bucks on ebay, but i got 3 for 15 so i cant bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

aight so i was just goin through my old cd's and found some old geto boys and bushwick bill. was he funny to anybody else but me not only the fact that he was a midget but the fact he was a gangsta rapping midget. lol


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im off to bed i whored around long enough... gotta get up early to go to the hospital.. peace  :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

peace out homie


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 01:15 AM~8281305
> *alright, im off to bed i whored around long enough... gotta get up early to go to the hospital.. peace  :wave:
> *


peace dude:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz actually, i think ima head out yoo.ill see yall tomorrow


----------



## 8-Ball

so am i the only person that listened to the geto boys or bishwick bill.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i guess so cuz i have never herd of some bishwick bill


----------



## LowandBeyond

does pinnochio have wooded balls?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

bishwick got a lil big :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## LowandBeyond

do fucks Olskool and Bodine at??? I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide. They must be on their date makin love somewhere. :0 :0 Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates :uh:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 03:40 AM~8281646
> *do fucks Olskool and Bodine at???  I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide.  They must be on their date makin love somewhere.  :0  :0  Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 02:40 AM~8281646
> *do fucks Olskool and Bodine at???  I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide.  They must be on their date makin love somewhere.  :0  :0  Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:
i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 01:40 AM~8281646
> *do fucks Olskool and Bodine at???  I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide.  They must be on their date makin love somewhere.  :0  :0  Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates  :uh:
> *


been having to work movernite mon,tue,wed  ,,,am i late :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 01:40 AM~8281646
> *do fucks Olskool and Bodine at???  I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide.  They must be on their date makin love somewhere.  :0  :0  Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## wagonguy

DAMMMMMNNNN , i just watched that video of the little girl on thizz...

that shit is fuckered up, they couldve made her OD if they gave too much,  its sad, cuz that lil girl is rollin ballz, and i cant even stand it when my friends are thizzin...

all im saying, is anything thats cooked not grown will fuck with your life...

(and BTW, Didi, you white???? lol, i never knew :biggrin: )


----------



## drnitrus

IMO
That girl was damn near OD'd already. You see the way her eyes were rolled back. Just watching the vid was making me stress out like.....dont you fuckin idiots see how she is doing take her to the fuckin hospital.....they thought it was cute though.....

They could have very easily killed that little girl..... :angry:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 11 2007, 08:45 AM~8282945
> *IMO
> That girl was damn near OD'd already.  You see the way her eyes were rolled back.  Just watching the vid was making me stress out like.....dont you fuckin idiots see how she is doing take her to the fuckin hospital.....they thought it was cute though.....
> 
> They could have very easily killed that little girl..... :angry:
> *



see thats why they say its "rolling ballz" cuz your eyes roll back and fuck you all up, if you do too much, and she was GONE...


----------



## tyhodge07

they said like a 5mg pill on a toddler would last like 8-12 hours or some shit, and a 10 mg would last like 24-36.. so that girl is prolly still feeling it just not as bad as she was.. and i lost a buddy a couple years ago from someone slippin X into his drink.. i havent been cool with people doing it since.. and yea wagon, im white, lol


----------



## wagonguy

sorry to hear about your friend, i had a friend OD on beer spiked with X

no fun 

but seriously.... you white? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 02:09 PM~8284096
> *sorry to hear about your friend, i had a friend OD on beer spiked with X
> 
> no fun
> 
> but seriously.... you white? :biggrin:
> *


yes im white.. got a lil tan now tho, after vacation but still white :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn crackers .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 01:21 PM~8285020
> *yes im white.. got a lil tan now tho, after vacation but still white  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, (im white to) but i thought you were mexican or something :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8288169
> *LOL, (im white to) but i thought you were mexican or something :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
whats goin on in here tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 10 2007, 09:48 PM~8281433-->
> 
> 
> 
> does pinnochio have wooded balls?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should know...... forgot about those splinters in your ass????
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2007, 10:40 PM~8281646
> *do fucks Olskool and Bodine at???  I'm gone for a few nights and they run and hide.  They must be on their date makin love somewhere.  :0  :0  Fuckin Butt huggin ass pirates  :uh:
> *



actually yesterday i started work at 6am instead of my regular 8am.... had to install some kitchen countertops.... after i sprayed my caddy parts yesterday i just went to bed....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 11:36 PM~8288169
> *LOL, (im white to) but i thought you were mexican or something :dunno:
> *


mexican with a name tyler :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:50 PM~8288804
> *mexican with a name tyler  :0
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 12:56 AM~8288879
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## low4oshow

wats going on :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

just chillaxin in dis biznitch


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8288915
> *wats going on :biggrin:
> *



trying to talk the boss into letting me go home. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball

good luck with that shit. do u at least have a cool boss


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 07:06 PM~8288998
> *trying to talk the boss into letting me go home.  :biggrin:
> *


gotta make that $$ homie....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:09 AM~8289019
> *good luck with that shit. do u at least have a cool boss
> *


:yes: i do... i go to work whenever i want, leave whenever i want, work whatever days i want, and do whatever i want while i work, all i have to do is do my work.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

mna my boss is cool to man we usually dont close till 2 in the morning but if nobody comes in by ten he says fuck it lets go. and by then we have already started cleaning up and sittin at the bar drinkin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Jul 11 2007, 10:09 PM~8289019-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that shit. do u at least have a cool boss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck yea!! He misses more then me. LOL. He wasn't here last night. :0 I already took off 2 days this week. Was going to take off all week, but the fucker called me in last night. :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 11 2007, 10:12 PM~8289057
> *gotta make that $$ homie....
> *



Got that covered.   :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:14 AM~8289085
> *mna my boss is cool to man we usually dont close till 2 in the morning but if nobody comes in by ten he says fuck it lets go.  and by then we have already started cleaning up and sittin at the bar drinkin
> *


 :0 u drink and drive, wait until i get ur license plate number, ima report you at about the time you leave work :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 01:15 AM~8289099
> *fuck yea!!  He misses more then me.  LOL.  He wasn't here last night.  :0  I already took off 2 days this week.  Was going to take off all week,  but the fucker called me in last night.  :angry:  :angry:
> Got that covered.      :cheesy:
> *


 :0 i wont ask how... 

corner *cough*
:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

we all have the side line game. :yes: :yes: as long as we talk in pig latin


----------



## OGrider$

damn have u guys ever gotten beer brought to u with dinner while doin a model .......i did it was heavin lol


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 11 2007, 11:27 PM~8289217
> *damn have u guys ever gotten beer brought to u with dinner while doin a model .......i did it was heavin lol
> *


naw damn must be nice. u get my pm homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 01:27 AM~8289217
> *damn have u guys ever gotten beer brought to u with dinner while doin a model .......i did it was heavin lol
> *


nope, show me what its like *snaps finger* :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *88mcls*, 68niou1

you must be this tall:
to come in here :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 11 2007, 10:27 PM~8289217
> *damn have u guys ever gotten beer brought to u with dinner while doin a model .......i did it was heavin lol
> *



king of the castle, king of the castle.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:30 PM~8289251
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 88mcls, 68niou1
> 
> you must be this tall:
> to come in here :biggrin:
> *


tyler u a bully man


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8289251
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 88mcls, 68niou1
> 
> you must be this tall:
> to come in here :biggrin:
> *



dance party must be over. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:32 AM~8289264
> *tyler u a bully man
> *


:roflmao: kinda like school


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 10:32 PM~8289264
> *tyler u a bully man
> *



just on the internet. You've seen his pics. I take bigger dumps. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 01:32 AM~8289268
> *dance party must be over.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:32 PM~8289270
> *:roflmao: kinda like school
> *


hell yea. u still talk to some of those people from high school


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 01:33 AM~8289278
> *just on the internet.  You've seen his pics.  I take bigger dumps.  :biggrin:
> *


size dont mean shit  i beat this dudes ass last week, like 2 times the size of me, dude started cryin so i felt bad and let him up :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:34 PM~8289295
> *size dont mean shit    i beat this dudes ass last week, like 2 times the size of me, dude started cryin so i felt bad and let him up  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:34 AM~8289294
> *hell yea.  u still talk to some of those people from high school
> *


i dont really chill with anyone now, havin a baby changed alot of shit for me, but usually just the ones ive grown up with.. none really from school that i met.. same ol ppl.. but i quit chillin with them at the right time, their all on probation, or on the run or waiting trial or something, lol.. if i was still chillin with them like i was id be just like them.. good thing tho


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:34 PM~8289295
> *size dont mean shit    i beat this dudes ass last week, like 2 times the size of me, dude started cryin so i felt bad and let him up  :uh:
> *


u still beating up people in wheelchairs tyler not cool. :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 01:36 AM~8289300
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.
> *


i actually did think of gettin a pic, but i didnt cuz my girl was already pissed cuz it was her friend :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the definition of a bully: have no friends,have self esteem problems,is named didimakeyascream,or jealous

-public


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:37 AM~8289315
> *u still beating up people in wheelchairs tyler not cool. :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


:no:


----------



## 8-Ball

i hope yall kno u camt make a trap a champ. even if u put her on a stamp. that bitch still wouldnt be worth a crying damn, a blue nickel, or a screaming quarter.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:38 AM~8289321
> *the definition of a bully: have no friends,have self esteem problems,is named didimakeyascream,or jealous
> 
> -public
> *


if that makes u feel alittle better than enjoy it right now..  
friends, i got plenty of them, was never a problem to get, never had seld esteem problems, and i was never named didimakeyascream, and if u think im jealouse of ur "off the chain" builds than u got me fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:41 AM~8289349
> *i hope yall kno u camt make a trap a champ. even if u put her on a stamp. that bitch still wouldnt be worth a crying damn, a blue nickel, or a screaming quarter.
> *


wanna be a farmer, crop grower, 20'' blades on my lawnmower :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 01:43 AM~8289369
> *wanna be a farmer, crop grower, 20'' blades on my lawnmower  :0  :biggrin:
> *


and wagonguy IM STILL WHITE :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8289354
> *if that makes u feel alittle better than enjoy it right now..
> friends, i got plenty of them, was never a problem to get, never had seld esteem problems, and i was never named didimakeyascream, and if u think im jealouse of ur "off the chain" builds than u got me fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
get em.


----------



## 8-Ball

he is white and like dylon he spits hot fire


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:42 PM~8289354
> *if that makes u feel alittle better than enjoy it right now..
> friends, i got plenty of them, was never a problem to get, never had seld esteem problems, and i was never named didimakeyascream, and if u think im jealouse of ur "off the chain" builds than u got me fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


nope just jealous of other stuff. i quoted the what the public said i didnt come up with that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:45 AM~8289393
> *he is white and like dylon he spits hot fire
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:46 AM~8289403
> *nope just jealous of other stuff. i quoted the what the public said i didnt come up  with that
> *


out of all that, thats all u can say... if i want something i can get it, theres nothin to be jealous of. now go ask ur mom if u can use the cam to take pics :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8289413
> *out of all that, thats all u can say... if i want something i can get it, theres nothin to be jealous of. now go ask ur mom if u can use the cam to take pics  :uh:
> *


why would i do that when i bought my own samsung camera about a week ago so you cant be talkin....i can take a pic right now if i felt like it cuz its my camera


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:50 AM~8289441
> *why would i do that when i bought my own samsung camera about a week ago so you cant be talkin....i can take a pic right now if i felt like it cuz its my camera
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:46 PM~8289404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn stuff in that pic brings back memories the old school nintendo, old school jordans, nintendo code book, and duck tales. wow i bet that 88mcls dont even remember some of that stuff. unless he watches vh1


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: i found 88 mcls :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope i have a nintendo and most of the games AND js


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 01:51 AM~8289454
> *damn stuff in that pic brings back memories the old school nintendo, old school jordans, nintendo code book, and duck tales. wow i bet that 88mcls dont even remember some of that stuff. unless he watches vh1
> *


THE MULLET :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:51 PM~8289455
> *:roflmao:  i found 88 mcls :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did you post pics of your own car?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:53 AM~8289484
> *why did you post pics of your own car?
> *


i guess u dont know me enough, cuz if u did u know id never own an old ass honda like that.. :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:52 PM~8289470
> *nope i have a nintendo and most of the games AND js
> *


yea u might have j's but thats because the came back out with those they are called retros now. and the nintendo u probably got them from uncle or older brothers.
hell yea the mullet is priceless


----------



## tyhodge07

is this the same kid in the dancing video :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i guess you dont know me enough either,cuz if you payed attention im not even old enough to drive.


----------



## 8-Ball

yea u dont kno him at all. i kno him and he pushes big body cars or at least he use to


----------



## 8-Ball

kinda looks like him and kinda looks like the dude that plays harry potter


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:56 AM~8289516
> *i guess you dont know me enough either,cuz if you payed attention im not even old enough to drive.
> *


who doesnt know ur 13 yrs old.. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 01:58 AM~8289543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to use that shit alot :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im not


----------



## 8-Ball

damn tyler u better hope he doesnt tell his mom and u have another situation like the other day with that guys dad.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:01 AM~8289560
> *damn tyler u better hope he doesnt tell his mom and u have another situation like the other day with that guys dad.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:00 AM~8289554
> *im not
> *


how old are u youngin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not old enuf to drive,drink or smoke.lets put it like that


----------



## 8-Ball

i read that shit and was trying to reply but couldnt just yet cause it was so damn funny.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:03 AM~8289580
> *not old enuf to drive,drink or smoke.lets put it like that
> *


well to drive u have to be 15 (for permit) and to smoke 18 and to drink 21, so ur 14 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope not 14 either


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:04 AM~8289595
> *nope not 14 either
> *


im not gonna guess ur damn age, cuz i could care less.. but this is the night crew section, so lets keep it that way... its past ur bedtime, night sweetie


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so just tell us how old u are so i dont feel bad for picken on somebody that might be my son


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:06 AM~8289609
> *ok so just tell us how old u are so i dont feel bad for picken on somebody that might be my son
> *


its cool, ull just hurt his emotions than he'll wanna slit his wrist or something :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

i was laughin so hard when i read "do you pick on your kid like you do me" cant remember who he said it too, but i think it was pokey about his daughter :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope wrong again


----------



## 8-Ball

naw it was rollinoldskoo and his son. hell yea that was funny shit.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 BOOM! 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 10:58 PM~8289543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:10 AM~8289630
> *nope wrong again
> *


go to your room, its bed time, and put in ur favorite cd by justin temberlake and turn it onto cry me a river :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:12 AM~8289644
> *go to your room, its bed time, and put in ur favorite cd by justin temberlake and turn it onto cry me a river  :uh:
> *


wasnt that cd a parental advisory cd cause if it was u kno he got the edited version.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no tyler but i think you should get off the computer and take care of your daughter


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:13 AM~8289658
> *nope.
> *


dont tell ur daddy no.. you either go to your room or your not playin with little johny tomorrow :0


----------



## 8-Ball

i think he is waitin on rollinoldskoo to tuck him in for the night


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:15 AM~8289672
> *dont tell ur daddy no.. you either go to your room or your not playin with little johny tomorrow  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:14 AM~8289668
> *no tyler but i think you should get off the computer and take care of your daughter
> *


fool, you think my daughter stays up all night :uh: my daughter is well takin care of and bein raised the correct way.. sucks to live the live u had too :roflmao: dont be jealouse of my daughter now.. u need a hug?


----------



## tyhodge07

88mcls, shes 14 months old, has her own camera too.. and phone, and cable tv, oh and room :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:15 PM~8289672
> *dont tell ur daddy no.. you either go to your room or your not playin with little johny tomorrow  :0
> *


how bout i dont go to my room and even have gay thoughts like the one you just did,and you need to go back to kindergarden to learn how to spell little words like"jealous"


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:19 AM~8289726
> *how bout i dont go to my room and even have gay thoughts like the one you just did,and you need to go back to kindergarden to learn how to spell little words like"jealous"
> *


:roflmao: and whats mcls? misspelled isnt it.. dont get on this spelling shit, its the fuckin internet not the spelling bee, i can spell shit all phucked up lik howevr i wnt and u still kno wht im sayn :uh:

oh yea, and ur in a club called low rollaz maybe you should check the correct way to spell it :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:19 AM~8289726
> *how bout i dont go to my room and even have gay thoughts like the one you just did,and you need to go back to kindergarden to learn how to spell little words like"jealous"
> *


wow this guppie has fangs. u wont to point out that out of all this. that he added an e to the end of jealous. i have officially figured out ur age let me gues u are either 10 or 11


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8289715
> *88mcls, shes 14 months old, has her own camera too.. and phone, and cable tv, oh and room :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


yea and i have,my own camera,and not a lil barbie one like her and you,a phone,SATLLITE tv from dish network in my room


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 11:22 PM~8289746
> *wow this guppie has fangs.  u wont to point out that out of all this. that he added an e to the end of jealous. i have officially figured out ur age let me gues  u are either 10 or 11
> *


nope wrong again


----------



## 8-Ball

but u didnt buy them. ur mom did


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:23 AM~8289749
> *yea and i have,my own camera,and not a lil barbie one like her and you,a phone,SATLLITE tv from dish network in my room
> *


barbie camera :roflmao: i can take clear pics with my barbie camera tho... works pretty damn good.. must be raining over there, not gettin a signal :dunno: bein ur age shouldnt u be in ur room watchin showtime at this time of night :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wrong 8-ball, i bought the camera, and dont need to pay the bill. thats what parents are for.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:24 AM~8289771
> *barbie camera :roflmao: i can take clear pics with my barbie camera tho... works pretty damn good.. must be raining over there, not gettin a signal :dunno: bein ur age shouldnt u be in ur room watchin showtime at this time of night :roflmao:
> *


thats y he is on the computer he has to get his nightly dosage of porn somehow all the magazine pages are sticking together.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:25 AM~8289778
> *wrong 8-ball, i bought the camera, and dont need to pay the bill. thats what parents are for.
> *


time to grow up son..  cant be livin off ur parents ur whole life.. i had to work for the shit i had when i was younger.. when i was 10 11 12 yrs old. i had to keep the house clean to keep the cable in my room, shit was never handed to me... now i understand y u act the way u do.. when u have to pay bills you understand why ur parents stress about u wantin a pack of gum or somethin at the end of a month


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope thats ur job,im not 18 either


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:28 AM~8289798
> *thats y he is on the computer he has to get his nightly dosage of porn somehow all the magazine pages are sticking together.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:29 AM~8289807
> *nope thats ur job,im not 18 either
> *


where u get 18 from, i dont think he said n e thing about 18, we done figured out ur 11 yrs old :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:28 AM~8289805
> *time to grow up son..    cant be livin off ur parents ur whole life.. i had to work for the shit i had when i was younger.. when i was 10 11 12 yrs old. i had to keep the house clean to keep the cable in my room, shit was never handed to me... now i understand y u act the way u do.. when u have to pay bills you understand why ur parents stress about u wantin a pack of gum or somethin at the end of a month
> *


and u dont be no bullshitin either. remember that in living color skit. how old r u little boy 8. boy when i was 8 i had 2 full time jobs went toschool and cut grass on the side.


----------



## 8-Ball

were in the hell is bonine at tonight


----------



## wagonguy

damn, i was missing all this as i was watching the "crazy frog kidz"

shiiiit :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:31 AM~8289821
> *and u dont be no bullshitin either. remember that in living color skit. how old r u little boy 8. boy when i was 8 i had 2 full time jobs went toschool and cut grass on the side.
> *


and the age he is now, boy when hes old enough to get a place.. shits gonna be more expensive.. but we'll let him figure the real world out when shits not handed to him anymore..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 02:32 AM~8289826
> *damn, i was missing all this as i was watching the "crazy frog kidz"
> 
> shiiiit :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:30 PM~8289819
> *where u get 18 from, i dont think he said n e thing about 18, we done figured out ur 11 yrs old  :uh:
> *


im not 11.......ask someone on here,no, look around at some of my post,actually,look at my profile and look at my info, and it will tell you.


----------



## tyhodge07

i think we gave him ideas or he went to bed so he could play with lil johny tomorrow :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

welp, im goign to bed, LOOOOONG day.... LOL

get some building done guys... or at least watch some pron yo... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:34 AM~8289841
> *im not 11.......ask someone on here,no, look around at some of my post,actually,look at my profile and look at my info, and it will tell you.
> *


dude, u were born in 95, i was smokin weed by than :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea cause reality is a whore and a nasty little bitch that will burn u ever chance she gets.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:34 PM~8289842
> *i think we gave him ideas or he went to bed so he could play with lil johny tomorrow :roflmao:
> *


nope im still here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:35 AM~8289854
> *nope im still here
> *


:wave:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:35 PM~8289854
> *nope im still here
> *



hno:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:35 AM~8289849
> *dude, u were born in 95, i was smokin weed by than :roflmao:
> *


x2 and swearing tryin to fingure fuck bitches and everythin i wasnt even old enough to do yet. hey yall remember hide and go get it that game use to be the shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:39 AM~8289884
> *x2 and swearing tryin to fingure fuck bitches and everythin i wasnt even old enough to do yet.  hey yall remember hide and go get it that game use to be the shit.
> *


we never played "hide and go get it" we played hide and peek


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 11 2007, 11:39 PM~8289884
> *x2 and swearing tryin to fingure fuck bitches and everythin i wasnt even old enough to do yet.  hey yall remember hide and go get it that game use to be the shit.
> *


finger fuckin maybe ur thing, but not for me


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:41 PM~8289891
> *finger fuckin maybe ur thing, but not for me
> *



so you dont like fuzzy flounder fishin? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 02:41 AM~8289892
> *so you dont like fuzzy flounder fishin? :0
> *


only if it involves a guy than he does :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:43 PM~8289898
> *only if it involves a guy than he does  :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:41 AM~8289891
> *finger fuckin maybe ur thing, but not for me
> *


he didnt say shit towards u and u still open ur mouth with shit.. :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

i bet he is crying his little eyes out now. :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:45 AM~8289911
> *i bet he is crying his little eyes out now. :tears:
> *


*tissue :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:43 PM~8289904
> *he didnt say shit towards u and u still open ur mouth with shit..  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:43 PM~8289898
> *only if it involves a guy than he does  :0
> *


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no





























NO


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he says that aint for him. OH shit.......... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 02:46 AM~8289917
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he says that aint for him.    OH shit..........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

for some reason he remind me of b-rad from malibu's most wanted.. :roflmao: i bet he dresses just like him too :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea and its little knidergardeners out there doin that shit now a days


----------



## LowandBeyond

hes on google right now lookin up "finger fuckin" to see what that is.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 02:48 AM~8289931
> *hes on google right now lookin up "finger fuckin" to see what that is.
> *


:roflmao: hes gonna come back and say, well ive tried it, just didnt like it.. its not my thing..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 11:48 PM~8289931
> *hes on google right now lookin up "finger fuckin" to see what that is.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:48 PM~8289936
> *:roflmao: hes gonna come back and say, well ive tried it, just didnt like it.. its not my thing..
> *


his sister got pissed when he woke her up. :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 12:48 AM~8289931
> *hes on google right now lookin up "finger fuckin" to see what that is.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: he is


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 11:50 PM~8289943
> *his sister got pissed when he woke her up.  :0
> *



:roflmao:

im going to bed...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 02:50 AM~8289943
> *his sister got pissed when he woke her up.  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGrider$

haha wow he tried his sister......i guess his german sheperad wasent in the mood tonight?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 02:51 AM~8289949
> *haha wow  he tried his sister......i guess his german sheperad wasent in the mood tonight?
> *


:roflmao: hey thats not right, shes sick :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:45 PM~8289916
> *no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> NO
> *


NO


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 12:50 AM~8289948
> *:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


wow


peace wagonguy :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:52 AM~8289954
> *NO
> *


quit spammin, you can get banned for that


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres dave, we need the phone call :roflmao:


----------



## OGrider$

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8289952
> *:roflmao: hey thats not right, shes sick  :uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


her sick,.......its not considered sick if she fed her a roofie.....it is consider ''sad'' and her brother needs to be slapped in the face bye a big wet camel toe before he gerts her or his dog prego ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

evrything would be laot worse if david was here...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8289949
> *haha wow  he tried his sister......i guess his german sheperad wasent in the mood tonight?
> *



he got bit!


----------



## 8-Ball

hey og u get my pm homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:54 AM~8289970
> *evrything would be aot worse if he was here...lol
> *


why, you have feelings for dave and he upsets you and makes you wanna cry, than u have to get offline and go cool down than come back and send him 5029873903459345907 pms and say ull kiss his ass more if he dont talk shit to you for the rest of the day

and u spelt alot wrong :uh:


----------



## OGrider$

i dunt even know who we are bashing LOl i just felt out of the loop hahah


----------



## 8-Ball

soon he is gonna stup comin to either night crew or he is goin to leave the model section.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 02:56 AM~8289978
> *i dunt even know who we are bashing LOl i just felt out of the loop hahah
> *


88mcls, cuz he opened his cock sucker out of no where :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 11 2007, 11:56 PM~8289978
> *i dunt even know who we are bashing LOl i just felt out of the loop hahah
> *



shit homie, this time of the night we always ripping on someone. Just randum people, we don't discriminate.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:55 PM~8289976
> *why, you have feelings for dave and he upsets you and makes you wanna cry, than u have to get offline and go cool down than come back and send him 5029873903459345907 pms and say ull kiss his ass more if he dont talk shit to you for the rest of the day
> 
> and u spelt alot wrong  :uh:
> *


no, i have no feelings for him, thats gay shit and no he dont upset me


----------



## 8-Ball

yea he did and it wouldnt have been like thi sbut u kno if u play with the bull u get the horns


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 02:58 AM~8289993
> *no, i have no feelings for him, thats gay shit and no he dont upset me
> *


:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 02:58 AM~8289995
> *yea he did and it wouldnt have been like thi sbut u kno if u play with the twat u get all wet and sticky
> *


 :0


----------



## OGrider$

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:58 PM~8289993
> *no, i have no feelings for him, thats gay shit and no he dont upset me
> *



its not real feelings if he is the one on the back end plunging his miller meter peeder in daves bung hole...he thinks its only gay if he is on the recving end


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 03:00 AM~8290002
> *its not real feelings if he is the one on the back end plunging his miller meter peeder in daves bung hole...he thinks its only gay if he is on the recving end
> *


:roflmao: 88mcls says "im not gay my boyfriend is"
:roflmao:


----------



## OGrider$

he told me they were just curious hahahhahahh :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 03:01 AM~8290010
> *he told me they were just curious hahahhahahh :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

he told me he was a stunt double in brokeback mountain


----------



## OGrider$

ya werid eh...i herd his fav meal of the day was tossed salad baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!+ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 03:03 AM~8290015
> *he told me he was a stunt double in brokeback mountain
> *


thats what i was hearing from someone last night too


----------



## 79burider

hahaha im not takin sides here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 12 2007, 03:03 AM~8290017
> *ya werid eh...i herd his fav meal of the day was tossed salad baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!+ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets not get talkin about his favorite toys


----------



## OGrider$

haha broke back mountain....


----------



## 8-Ball

man that kid hopefully will think twice before opening his dick sucka next time


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 03:06 AM~8290032
> *man that kid hopefully will think twice before opening his dick sucka next time
> *


he never thinks in the first place, i mean shit... lets start a topic called "my off da chain models"

and whats DA? misspelled word pal.. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

guess what guys, im getting banned tomorrow! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: :roflmao:  uffin: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## OGrider$

maybe all this gay talk/slander is getting him hott and steamy i feel used now lol i am off 2 bed


----------



## LowandBeyond

you fuckers are mean!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no there not


----------



## 8-Ball

i kno i been tryin to stop but i forgot to take my medication fo it. how he gonna get hisself banned


----------



## OGrider$

mean? no we are just open .....and voice are freedom of speech this shit is legal so its all good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 12:09 AM~8290060
> *i kno i been tryin to stop but i forgot to take my medication fo it.  how he gonna get hisself banned
> *


tell the layitlow master to. i pmed him just a second ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yall should be happy now.......


----------



## 8-Ball

did we hurt ur fellings :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope just decided it would be better for all of us if i was gone. no more "off tha chain models" lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: you pm'd gary and said will you ban me for a week, i take it u done started a new username, but when he bans u, it bans ur ip


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 03:12 AM~8290083
> *nope just decided it would be better for all of us if i was gone. no more "off tha chain models" lol
> *


another lowrollaz mcc droppin :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 01:13 AM~8290092
> *:roflmao: you pm'd gary and said will you ban me for a week, i take it u done started a new username, but when he bans u, it bans ur ip
> *


thats exactly what he did i bet


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 03:14 AM~8290101
> *thats exactly what he did i bet
> *


or he is just gonna stay annoymous, cuz he wasnt like 30 mins ago, now he is :dunno:

but he cant seem to keep his cock sucker shut, thats why i like him so much :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:10 AM~8290066
> *tell the layitlow master to. i pmed him just a second ago
> *



WTF???? Are you fuckin serious? Your going to tell them to ban you? Or us? 

I'm sure you already got another name.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you really think that. you guys think im playin.im gone for good. aint no comin back. i thought you guys would be happier if i left so im doin yall a big favor so you should be thankful


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 03:16 AM~8290107
> *WTF????  Are you fuckin serious?  Your going to tell them to ban you?  Or us?
> 
> I'm sure you already got another name.
> *


lets just take over his account... 88mcls, whats ur password.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:17 AM~8290111
> *you really think that. you guys think im playin.im gone for good. aint no comin back. i thought you  guys would be happier if i left so im doin yall a big favor so you should be thankful
> *



sounds like a suicide note. :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an account suicide note lol


----------



## 8-Ball

now i am thinkin like lowandbeyond he probably sent him a pm saying these guys are picking on me can u ban them for me. ps me luv u long time


----------



## tyhodge07

88mcls's message to gary:

will you ban me forever cuz didimakeyascream 8-ball ogryder$ lowandbeyond are all picking on me.

:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah i thought about it last week but didnt think i should but ive made up my mind


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 03:21 AM~8290128
> *nah i thought about it last week but didnt think  i should but ive made up my mind
> *


whats ur password?


----------



## 8-Ball

u still havent answered the question what is ur new screen name


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*didimakeyascream Feb 2005 12,344 85 0.97% *
MAYHEM Mar 2004 62,034 84 0.95% 
*8-Ball Aug 2003 488 74 0.84% *
*88mcls Sep 2006 1,418 71 0.81% *
ride4life Jan 2003 8,422 69 0.78% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 1,373 66 0.75% 
*LowandBeyond Oct 2005 7,558 57 0.65% *
GOODTIMES-L.A Dec 2005 4,469 55 0.63% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 465 51 0.58% 
VYNE TYME Apr 2005 4,105 51 0.58% 

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

goodbye layitlow family.it was fun being here until the end.good luck building!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 03:26 AM~8290148
> *goodbye layitlow family.it was fun being here until the end.good luck building!
> *


give me ur password damnt... :biggrin: 

ur better off starting a post saying good bye, so we can show u some love


----------



## tyhodge07

lets all show 88mcls some love :uh:

:tears: :tears: :tears: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63impala_obsession

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 01:26 AM~8290148
> *goodbye layitlow family.it was fun being here until the end.good luck building!
> *


why u leavin n shit holmes u did that for no reason


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 01:27 AM~8290153
> *give me ur password damnt...  :biggrin:
> 
> ur better off starting a post saying good bye, so we can show u some love
> *


can we get a moment of silience.......... for this small chronic break


----------



## tyhodge07

i think hes gone............... for the night, im the only anomymous


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out, im gonna go cry myself to sleep :uh: na, ill prolly get on xboxlive for a lil bit, than hit the sack, if u got xbox live hit me up with a friend request tyhodge07 is my gamertag  im out, :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

its ok he be back


----------



## 8-Ball

peace tyler :wave:


----------



## 63impala_obsession

oh my bad I just took the time to read all of it.. NOW I know why he's leaving :0


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: got off aerly


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 12:33 AM~8290180
> *can we get a moment of silience.......... for this small chronic break
> *



Wake-And-Bake uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN im soo pissed i missed all this last night, is he really going to quit?

(he prolly got a new username)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 10:04 AM~8290953
> *DAMN im soo pissed i missed all this last night, is he really going to quit?
> 
> (he prolly got a new username)
> *


thats what ive been thinking.. but we can figure out that easily..


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: i see u in tonight


----------



## BODINE

for a little while


----------



## vengence

whassup yall....


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much. last night rollinoldskoo's best friend 88mlc whatever was gettin out of hand


----------



## vengence

makes me glad i have to go to bed early so i can get up early..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 09:14 PM~8297788
> *nothin much. last night rollinoldskoo's best friend 88mlc whatever was gettin out of hand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

wat up yall


----------



## 8-Ball

it was funny also i been waiting for him to come back. 
but yea whats goin to happen to night on night vrew.


----------



## BODINE

i saw he made a post aerlier


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i think he was just bullshitin he probably the anonymous one or its tyler


----------



## vengence

nah tyler only has one....


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i kno that i was talkin bout the anonymous guy on right now was either him or tyler


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8298059
> *yea i kno that i was talkin bout the anonymous guy on right now was either him or tyler
> *


we both know it aint me.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:43 PM~8298070
> * LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


hey check your pm's homie.....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 10:43 PM~8298070
> * LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


damn i almost forgot u was on here. can a brotha get some summer school classes mini.


----------



## wagonguy

sup yall uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 06:14 PM~8297788
> *nothin much. last night rollinoldskoo's best friend 88mlc whatever was gettin out of hand
> *


i only act like he's my friend when i want some ass from his mama....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8298090
> *damn i almost forgot u was on here.  can a brotha get some summer school classes mini.
> *



Everyone thougt they could do better so I quite ! I build for fun anymore ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8298095
> *sup yall uffin:
> *


whassup homie...


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8298106
> *i only act like he's my friend when i want some ass from his mama....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 thought i was the only one 

bitch is cheating on me... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man i am tring to down load a video on photobucket its been like 1hour and its only 28% done ! Its only 5 min ! How long does it take ? Anyone know !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cheating on u????? more like that bitch owes me $$ for fukkin your ass


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8298121
> *Man  i  am  tring  to  down load  a  video    on    photobucket  its    been  like  1hour    and  its  only    28% done !  Its  only    5  min !    How  long  does  it    take  ?  Anyone  know  !
> *


dunno,i dont load video,just pics


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8298121
> *Man  i  am  tring  to  down load  a  video    on    photobucket  its    been  like  1hour    and  its  only    28% done !  Its  only    5  min !    How  long  does  it    take  ?  Anyone  know  !
> *



matters what size and shti like that... last time i uploaded a video, it took like thirty minutes...

(PM me...)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8298107
> *Everyone  thougt  they  could  do  better    so  I    quite  !  I  build    for  fun  anymore !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


WTF? fuck that. We's learning.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8298130
> *cheating on u????? more like that bitch owes me $$ for fukkin your ass
> *



she did say somethign about owing money to her pimp... but i was TOO plastered to remember... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey mini how u like that wagon..... it was literally my first attempt at patterns


----------



## vengence

i learn,just really slow.... :biggrin:  :tears:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8298147
> *she did say somethign about owing money to her pimp... but i was TOO plastered to remember... :biggrin:
> *


SHE HAD BETTER BRING ME MY MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


YALL FOOLS OWE ME IF YOU WANT THAT HONEY FROM HER...


----------



## wagonguy

how do you know its too humid to paint? we got the first rain of the summer yesterday, and this morning, i put this one kind of clear on , and it fogged up (but unfogged once it dried) and THEN i tried a differant clear, and it fogged too :dunno:

does it cost much for a humidity-mometer thingy...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8298106
> *i only act like he's my friend when i want some ass from his mama....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

hatch is dry both 1 coat clear




















not the best but coming out ok for first time shaving somethin :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 13 2007, 12:35 AM~8298003
> *yea i think he was just bullshitin he probably the anonymous one or its tyler
> *


nope wasnt me, im just now gettin on


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 10:54 PM~8298181
> *how do you know its too humid to paint? we got the first rain of the summer yesterday, and this morning, i put this one kind of clear on , and it fogged up (but unfogged once it dried) and THEN i tried a differant clear, and it fogged too :dunno:
> 
> does it cost much for a humidity-mometer thingy...
> *


i use to use the one in my snakes tank and check the humidity that way.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 12:49 AM~8298121
> *Man  i  am  tring  to  down load  a  video    on    photobucket  its    been  like  1hour    and  its  only    28% done !  Its  only    5  min !    How  long  does  it    take  ?  Anyone  know  !
> *


photobucket is slow.. use zippyvideos.com it take me like 1-1 1/2 mins to upload a 2 min vid..


----------



## BODINE

the hatch i just cleared fogged ,,,but i put in front of 500 watt shop light for a minute ,,,and dont know if that helped but it didnt stay fogged


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 10:03 PM~8298233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 a lot nicer,,,ive still never tried foil


----------



## 8-Ball

hey lowandbeyond that looks good what all u gonna do to it or is that G-13 classified


----------



## LowandBeyond

see there. Its worth a try. It adds soo much more detail. Start useing it.  its well worth the time. Still have more to do.......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:05 AM~8298255
> *:0 a lot nicer,,,ive still never tried foil
> *


i used to smoke out of that shit all the time when i was younger, i started getting addicted to it, i was buying it off the shelves once a month, smokin it just for the hell of it, nothing in the bowl, damn i was hooked.. and still to this day i catch my self smoking just the foil :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8298233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got one of those too.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok guys my frist ever video !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8298285
> *hey lowandbeyond that looks good what all u gonna do to it or is that G-13 classified
> *



I got this from bodine the other day. It was all sone up looking nice but lacked a few things. Its just a quick re build and going on the shelf.  Just going to finish the foil job, detail the trunk area more, and accent the interior in some blues. Probally end up slamming it all the way around and adding a booty kit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats some sick shit man......


----------



## BODINE

that look awesome mini


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:09 PM~8298292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i got one of those too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I still got another one I need to finish also, 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 










plus done this one








and this one









got planned on doing one more all white. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

did i seriously just watch that whole vid, of dave playin with a model car.. the vid was good until like the last 30 seconds.. that last song, what the hell was that shit dave.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 13 2007, 12:16 AM~8298353
> *did i seriously just watch that whole vid, of dave playin with a model car.. the vid was good until like the last 30 seconds.. that last song, what the hell was that shit dave.. :biggrin:
> *



Its my 2 min piss brake get something to drink song ! LOL ! It plays so i dont miss any of the good jams ! LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:17 AM~8298366
> *Its  my    2  min  piss  brake    get    something  to    drink    song  !  LOL !    It  plays      so  i    dont  miss  any  of  the  good  jams !  LOL !
> *


:roflmao: i had to close the link once that came on, ur lucky it wasnt at the beginning, cuz than i wouldnt have watched it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

but forreal dave, what song was that, i want to download it :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

that is sick. that makes me want ot just put mine up. and i like the music in the background I Got 5 On It. Grab Your 4 Lets Get Keith


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8298350
> *I still got another one I need to finish also,
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus done this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got planned on doing one more all white.  :cheesy:
> *




what u talkin about..... they all need to be finished........ you got no lights on them.... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 13 2007, 12:19 AM~8298383
> *but forreal dave, what song was that, i want to download it :roflmao:
> *


The frist one ! Its a Remix Lunez, scareface, tooshort ! It an oldie but bumps like a MOFO ! The second ! Havent a clue ! It got down loaded to my ipod ! My wife and i have the same file ! 6500 songs it downs at random ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 01:21 AM~8298400
> *what u talkin about..... they all need to be finished........ you got no lights on them....  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: not 1, not 2, but all of them dont have lights


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:23 AM~8298418
> *The  frist  one  !    Its  a    Remix      Lunez,  scareface, tooshort  !  It  an  oldie  but    bumps  like  a  MOFO  !    The  second  !    Havent  a  clue  !  It  got  down  loaded  to  my  ipod  !  My  wife  and  i  have  the  same    file  !  6500    songs    it  downs  at  random !  LOL !    :biggrin:
> *


its luniz i got 5 on it or someshit.. i cant remember the exact artist tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 13 2007, 12:23 AM~8298419
> *:roflmao: not 1, not 2, but all of them dont have lights
> *


Why you guys bustin up Low and beyond ! He just building a few like White 40 ! He dont use windows and shit like that ! Maybe he didnt want White 40 to feel out of place ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 10:23 PM~8298419
> *:roflmao: not 1, not 2, but all of them dont have lights
> *


the blue one did :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8298400
> *what u talkin about..... they all need to be finished........ you got no lights on them....  :uh:
> *



didn't feel like searching thru for updated pics. Just grabbed some. :uh: :uh: 

















:uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 AM~8298435
> *Why  you  guys  bustin    up  Low and  beyond  !    I    just  building  a  few  like  White  40  !  He  dont  use  windows  and  shit    like  that    !    Maybe  he  didnt  want  White  40  to  feel  out  of  place !      :biggrin:
> *


mine dont have lights, engine, door handles, it aint got nothin besides a paint job and rims and the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 12 2007, 10:26 PM~8298436
> *the blue one did :biggrin:
> *



not in the back.


----------



## 8-Ball

dman all dat mini u need to start the school back up cause its hard to see how u did the suspension while trying to hit pause and rewind.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 10:27 PM~8298450
> *not in the back.
> *


 :0 ,,,,,,,,,i probably still got em ill check ,,,tall skinny lights right?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 01:28 AM~8298459
> *:0 ,,,,,,,,,i probably still got em ill check ,,,tall skinny lights right?
> *


damn bodine pocketing the rear tail lights :0 u were gonna mold them into t he hummer wernt ya :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 12 2007, 10:28 PM~8298459
> *:0 ,,,,,,,,,i probably still got em ill check ,,,tall skinny lights right?
> *



yup, real tall and real thick. Clear. unless you painted them.  I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well BIG C SAYS ! 














HAVE A NICE DAY !


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 10:29 PM~8298474
> *damn bodine pocketing the rear tail lights  :0  u were gonna mold them into t he hummer wernt ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:32 AM~8298496
> *Well  BIG  C      SAYS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE  A  NICE  DAY !
> *


u dont smile when you flip someone off. you got to have the laid back gangster look :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 10:30 PM~8298478
> *yup,  real tall and real thick.  Clear.  unless you painted them.    I'm not too worried about it.
> *


just found em :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 10:32 PM~8298496
> *Well  BIG  C      SAYS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE  A  NICE  DAY !
> *



and so does my nephew kenny :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: right click save as. might come in handy. :biggrin: 



you paint that malibu yet? :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 12 2007, 10:34 PM~8298522
> *just found em  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 07:25 PM~8298435
> *Why  you  guys  bustin    up  Low and  beyond  !  He just  building  a  few  like  White  40  !  He  dont  use  windows  and  shit    like  that    !    Maybe  he  didnt  want  White  40  to  feel  out  of  place !      :biggrin:
> *


well...... 88mcls ain't around........

got pics of that white 59/60 el camino up top in the back there????


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 12 2007, 10:34 PM~8298524
> *and so does my nephew kenny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




so does your girlfriend


----------



## 8-Ball

monkeys are so cool man does anybody besides me want one just to teach it cool stuff to do.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 10:38 PM~8298551
> *so does your girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i told her not to come out of the basement :angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 10:40 PM~8298572
> *monkeys are so cool man does anybody besides me want one just to teach it cool stuff to do.
> *



teach it karate. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2007, 01:38 AM~8298551
> *so does your girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like he's jackin off with his feet :0


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, seems slow and boring tonight.. 88mcls speak up fool.. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: gotta go ,,,have to get up early ,and go get another steroid shot in my back


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i can stay late tonight.... start at 9:30 instead of 8 tomorrow


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8298683
> *i can stay late tonight.... start at 9:30 instead of 8 tomorrow
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 12:59 AM~8298683
> *i can stay late tonight.... start at 9:30 instead of 8 tomorrow
> *


What d o you do ?


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im off to play xbox.. if i get bored i might jump back on.. but until than im gettin on xbox live


----------



## 8-Ball

aight peace tyler :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

granite and marble countertops

here's some pics from the old shop i worked at from july 03-march-07























































ummmm where'd that last one come from....


----------



## 8-Ball

what part of hawaii u live in.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i work in Honolulu.... on the main island of Oahu.... with Waikiki and all... the Pro-Bowl is here too...


----------



## jevries

Cool to see what your into. Looks classy!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8298683-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can stay late tonight.... start at 9:30 instead of 8 tomorrow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 11:01 PM~8298701
> *What  d o you  do  ?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so far with the company i started workin mid-march..... we only do like lawyers, doctors, and luxury homes....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

too late buddy... google faster next time....




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 08:44 PM~8298998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8299012
> *too late buddy... google faster next time....
> *


I know, slow ass computer.  :biggrin:


----------



## OGrider$

weres that 88monte kid me and the wife have been schemeing up sum good cuss outs 4 him!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 13 2007, 01:51 AM~8299057
> *weres that 88monte kid me and the wife have been schemeing up sum good cuss outs 4 him!!!
> *



WHAT ???????????????



Get the fuck out of here ! Hes like 12 yrs old ! It took you and YOUR WIFE all day to think up some shit to use on 12yr old ! LOL ! Thats a hoot in its self ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 11:54 PM~8299077
> *WHAT  ???????????????
> Get  the  fuck  out of  here  !    Hes  like  12  yrs  old  !    It  took  you  and  YOUR  WIFE  all day    to  think    up  some  shit  to  use  on  12yr old  !  LOL !    Thats  a  hoot  in its  self  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8299093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 01:54 AM~8299077
> *WHAT  ???????????????
> Get  the  fuck  out of  here  !    Hes  like  12  yrs  old  !    It  took  you  and  YOUR  WIFE  all day    to  think    up  some  shit  to  use  on  12yr old  !  LOL !    Thats  a  hoot  in its  self  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!!!LOL


----------



## rodburner1974

what's crackin'? i been cleaning the shit out of my hobby room tonight to move space in for my daughter lol i will post pics for the fuck of it in a bit.


----------



## OGrider$

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 11:54 PM~8299077
> *WHAT  ???????????????
> Get  the  fuck  out of  here  !    Hes  like  12  yrs  old  !    It  took  you  and  YOUR  WIFE  all day    to  think    up  some  shit  to  use  on  12yr old  !  LOL !    Thats  a  hoot  in its  self  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



get the fuck out of hear? haha man ur pethedic the kid isnt 12 he was messaging me nigth last night and second of all ime and my wife were disscussing what he said to us last night through pm's so mini dream or mini dick whatever ur name is its called joking around too bad i work 12 hour days and look forward to comming home and shooting the shit about model cars/and random jokes and thats all it was ..joking around but i can tell u got offended from it so maybe you should just lay off and keep ur 2 cents to urself cause if he is 12 or even 21 whatever his age is if he has enough attitude to mouth off some one he has never met or even know he will get no respect back thats my motto and unfortanly he was extreamly rude with us through PMs so he got a taste of his own medicine so before you know the hole story you should keep your mouth shut.i am not hear to create drama i have a fucking family and hear for my love to model and i dunt apperciate some 12 year old kid getting lippy with me so ya i got lippy back end of story .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you can send some kits my way if ya need room.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rollinoldskoo, low4oshow, chrisijzerman, themonteman, 1badassMALIBU, *piston pump 07*, BiggC

hey travis.... our friend came to play.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 13 2007, 02:07 AM~8299149
> *get the fuck out of hear? haha man ur pethedic  the kid isnt 12 he was messaging me nigth last night and second of all ime and my wife were disscussing what he said to us  last night through pm's so  mini dream or mini dick whatever ur name is  its called joking around  too bad i work 12 hour days and look forward to comming home and shooting the shit about model cars/and random jokes  and thats all it was ..joking around  but i can tell u got offended from it so maybe you should just lay off and keep ur 2 cents to urself cause if he is 12 or even 21 whatever his age is if he has enough attitude to mouth off some one he has never met or even know he will get no respect back thats my motto and unfortanly he was extreamly rude with us through PMs  so he got a taste of his own medicine so before you know the hole story you should keep your mouth shut.i am not hear to create drama i have a fucking family and hear for my love to model and i dunt apperciate some 12 year old kid getting lippy with me so ya i got lippy back end of story .
> *



Hey FUCKER ! Slow your roll ! The point i was ,making is that YOU AND THE WIFE HAD TO THINK OF SOMETHING TO SAY TO A 12 YR OLD ! 


Belive me the little fucker has got fucked up from a few of us already on here ! Ture ! He starts the shit talk and when he gets flushes then he leaves for a little bit ! 


None of my comments were aimed to punk you fool ! It was just funny to see you say you had to think of a come for a 12yr old ! 

Fuck you very much for having my name in you mouth at the start of your comment ! 


OH ! Enjoy the hobby ! Share with use what you build ! But Dont run to wifey to dis a 12 yr old ! :biggrin:


----------



## OGrider$

haha the point i was making is me and her were sitting hear doin are models thinking about the shit the kid was saying to us last night and we were just laughing about it thats it. as for him being 12 he told us he was 19 or 21 he said 2 different ages in his pm ,no disrespect for towards you this kid just got under my skin he was telling my wife she builds models like a war amp. sad thing is her sister has a prostedic arm from a accident when she was a young kid so it kinda pissed her off alot. 
sorri for the drama in hear.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 02:14 AM~8299182
> *Hey      FUCKER  !    Slow  your  roll !    The  point  i  was  ,making  is  that  YOU  AND  THE  WIFE    HAD  TO THINK  OF  SOMETHING  TO  SAY  TO A  12 YR OLD !
> Belive  me  the  little  fucker  has    got  fucked  up    from a  few  of  us  already  on  here  !  Ture  !  He  starts  the    shit talk  and  when  he  gets  flushes    then    he    leaves  for  a  little  bit !
> None of    my  comments  were  aimed  to  punk  you  fool !    It  was  just    funny  to  see    you    say    you  had  to  think  of  a  come  for a  12yr  old  !
> 
> Fuck  you    very  much      for  having    my    name  in  you  mouth    at  the    start    of  your  comment  !
> OH  !  Enjoy the  hobby  !    Share  with  use    what  you  build  !  But    Dont    run  to  wifey    to  dis  a  12  yr  old  !    :biggrin:
> *


Damn FUCK YOU VERY MUCH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Cars Look good RO! 



Well I be back laterz you clownz ! I got to go !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

have fun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

49 User(s) are browsing this forum (45 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, King Josh, Technochef, 85 biarittz

what the hell is going on!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 01:31 AM~8299436
> *49 User(s) are browsing this forum (45 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, King Josh, Technochef, 85 biarittz
> 
> what the hell is going on!!!!!!!!
> *



49 :wow:

all the peekers and no repliers


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: ,,,what drama we going to see tonight?


----------



## red69chevy

someone is going to hate on me and my brother cuz he got himself banned.listen guys,our cousin tony died today after having surgery at the hospital so were feeling kinda down so dont talk shit cuz itll make things worse


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 13 2007, 12:07 AM~8299149
> *get the fuck out of hear? haha man ur pethedic  the kid isnt 12 he was messaging me nigth last night and second of all ime and my wife were disscussing what he said to us  last night through pm's so  mini dream or mini dick whatever ur name is  its called joking around  too bad i work 12 hour days and look forward to comming home and shooting the shit about model cars/and random jokes  and thats all it was ..joking around  but i can tell u got offended from it so maybe you should just lay off and keep ur 2 cents to urself cause if he is 12 or even 21 whatever his age is if he has enough attitude to mouth off some one he has never met or even know he will get no respect back thats my motto and unfortanly he was extreamly rude with us through PMs  so he got a taste of his own medicine so before you know the hole story you should keep your mouth shut.i am not hear to create drama i have a fucking family and hear for my love to model and i dunt apperciate some 12 year old kid getting lippy with me so ya i got lippy back end of story .
> *


Damn, that has to be the longest sentence I've ever seen!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

who your brother?


----------



## red69chevy

88mcls


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 13 2007, 08:47 PM~8305296
> *someone is going to hate on me and my brother cuz he got himself banned.listen guys,our cousin tony died today after having surgery at the hospital so were feeling kinda down so dont talk shit cuz itll make things worse
> *


Sorry to hear your loss. But, your "brother" got banned for a reason. So go mourn, and stop crying and trying to make us feel bad. If you've really suffered a loss in your family, then why worry about the shit talking on here?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

his mom bann him or something? cuz it don't say on here that he's banned...... in fact he was on earlier today....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 05:54 PM~8305332
> *Sorry to hear your loss. But, your "brother" got banned for a reason. So go mourn, and stop crying and trying to make us feel bad. If you've really suffered a loss in your family, then why worry about the shit talking on here?
> *



x-2


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall. whats goin to be are shanagans tonight


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## red69chevy

GOODNESS GRACIOUS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

actually, i finally got some fresh exacto blades today so i might be a good builder and behave tonight...... i got a lot of cars to foil.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8305376
> *actually, i finally got some fresh exacto blades today so i might be a good builder and behave tonight...... i got a lot of cars to foil.....
> *



BULLSHIT!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8305376
> *actually, i finally got some fresh exacto blades today so i might be a good builder and behave tonight...... i got a lot of cars to foil.....
> *


i need some foil,,,ive never tried it,,,where you get yours scalelows?


----------



## 8-Ball

sure thing rollinoldskoo what u workin on


----------



## BODINE

how much can i get some for,,,got a pack i can buy


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:05 PM~8305391
> *i need some foil,,,ive never tried it,,,where you get yours scalelows?
> *



where else? :uh:


----------



## red69chevy

hobbytown usa


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2007, 09:07 PM~8305407
> *where else?  :uh:
> *


site wnet down so i just ordered some while i was wating ,,,on ebay


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 10:36 PM~8305585
> *site wnet down so i just ordered some while i was wating ,,,on ebay
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey pokey i dont want to seem like i am buggin u but any progress on that impala u are doin. i am just anxious to see what it is goin to look like.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 10:43 PM~8305613
> *:twak:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 13 2007, 10:46 PM~8305624
> *hey pokey i dont want to seem like i am buggin u but any progress on that impala u are doin. i am just anxious to see what it is goin to look like.
> *


Damn man, which one? The '64, '65, '70, or the '94? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad the 94. u and mini have both insipred me to do somethings to one of my old ones.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 13 2007, 10:49 PM~8305637
> *my bad the 94. u and mini have both insipred me to do somethings to one of my old ones.
> *


That '94 is pissing me off right now, so I'm working on the '64. I'm sitting here foiling it right now, gonna shoot some clear on it tomorrow.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 11:50 PM~8305643
> *That '94 is pissing me off right now, so I'm working on the '64. I'm sitting here foiling it right now, gonna shoot some clear on it tomorrow.
> *


i feel u homie i am working on my yellow 94 right now and its like once i get one thing goin right on it something else happens and its just pissin me off.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 10:43 PM~8305613
> *:twak:
> *


well now i wish i wouldnt have cuz i checked on scalelows and i could have got 2 for same shippin as one ,,,i only got one tho


----------



## tyhodge07

shaaaaaaaaaweeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2007, 01:54 AM~8305665
> *well now i wish i wouldnt have cuz i checked on scalelows and i could have got 2 for same shippin as one ,,,i only got one tho
> *


he might not have sent it out yet, better pm em


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up tyler welcome to the party


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 10:50 PM~8305643
> *That '94 is pissing me off right now, so I'm working on the '64. I'm sitting here foiling it right now, gonna shoot some clear on it tomorrow.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 10:54 PM~8305665
> *well now i wish i wouldnt have cuz i checked on scalelows and i could have got 2 for same shippin as one ,,,i only got one tho
> *


fuckin told you.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 01:56 AM~8305674
> *whats up tyler welcome to the party
> *


notta, just got home from work n eatin the rest of my sub


----------



## rollinoldskoo

as soon i i tried to reply to that fucker the site went down.... so....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 13 2007, 10:57 PM~8305683
> *fuckin told you.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

BMF hard to learn?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just best to use a fresh blade.... its simple....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 11:33 PM~8305868
> *just best to use a fresh blade.... its simple....
> *


i have some frsh ones ,,,and ill try on a extra body


----------



## 8-Ball

i like the patterns on the top rollinoldskoo


----------



## Pokey

Well, gotta go fellas, wifey wants the meathead.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 11:41 PM~8305905
> *Well, gotta go fellas, wifey wants the meathead.
> *


PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

my son painted this ,taped up by himself,he wanted to make it look like the Jada For Sale cars they sale ,,and he taped the engine in for now ,,i gotta find other parts to give him

and my HEMI so far :biggrin: 





























SO I NEED A INTERIOR PAN :biggrin: anyone got one?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8305912
> *PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

which kit that motor come from?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 11:51 PM~8305960
> *which kit that motor come from?
> *


the on in the car dunno ?,,,,the other i got grom wagonguy i think it was a 300c,or a magnum hemi v8


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:43 PM~8305915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one.....


----------



## BODINE

HEMI out of either 300c or magnum,,,,same i think anyways ,,,have top to go on it ,,and couple others,,,i think im using it in the hummer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like the vette/gto/camaro motor.....


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: he said it was hemi


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2007, 12:07 AM~8306068
> *:dunno:    he said it was hemi
> *


IT'S A HEMI.  THAT'S THE SAME ONE IM PUTTING IN MY 71 CUDA.


----------



## vengence

bodine ya son doin good at that buildup..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 14 2007, 02:29 AM~8306599
> *bodine ya son doin good at that buildup..
> *


thanks,,,,ill tell him,,,he i9


----------



## wagonguy

bodine, its the hemi out of the 300c :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 13 2007, 09:01 PM~8305369
> *GOODNESS GRACIOUS
> *



15 posts... ? im not tryna be an ass, BUT this is prolly just 88mcls's new name, tell the truth :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 14 2007, 08:04 AM~8306980
> *15 posts... ? im not tryna be an ass, BUT this is prolly just 88mcls's new name, tell the truth :0
> *


long time ago he sent me message sayin it was,,,,,,,and yup thats the HEMI


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 14 2007, 08:04 AM~8306980
> *15 posts... ? im not tryna be an ass, BUT this is prolly just 88mcls's new name, tell the truth :0
> *


Just more proof of what a shady little liar he is. DEAD COUSIN MY ASS!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Jul 13 2007, 11:41 PM~8305905-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gotta go fellas, wifey wants the meathead.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8305912
> *PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 11:31 AM~8307094
> *Just more proof of what a shady little liar he is. DEAD COUSIN MY ASS!
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2007, 07:49 AM~8306940
> *thanks,,,,ill tell him,,,he i9
> *


cool,he off to a good start...


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

MORNIN TYLER....


----------



## tyhodge07

still night for me, i havent slept yet :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea whats up yall


----------



## tyhodge07

sittin back relaxin, enjoying my seconnd night without the daughter, its been peaceful..


----------



## 8-Ball

i dig it man i just got back from my football game


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 12:52 AM~8310423
> *i dig it man i just got back from my football game
> *


u still playing for the colts? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yep :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8310401
> *sittin back relaxin, enjoying my seconnd night without the daughter, its been peaceful..
> *


whoa babygirl spendin time with grandma?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2007, 01:02 AM~8310480
> *whoa babygirl spendin time with grandma?
> *


nope, that was last weekend.. shes at her godmothers house..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:03 PM~8310487
> *nope, that was last weekend.. shes at her godmothers house..
> *


sounds like she gettin time to go play and have her own baby parties.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2007, 01:05 AM~8310496
> *sounds like she gettin time to go play and have her own baby parties.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if thats what you want to call it :biggrin: i dont even know what shes been doin, they got a pool, so im sure she has been swimming all day cuz she loves the water


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:07 PM~8310511
> *if thats what you want to call it  :biggrin:  i dont even know what shes been doin, they got a pool, so im sure she has been swimming all day cuz she loves the water
> *


sounds like a blast...


----------



## 8-Ball

damn so its a party at ur house


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 01:12 AM~8310541
> *damn so its a party at ur house
> *


not my house, its just me awake.. the ladies asleep not feeling good.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:13 PM~8310543
> *not my house, its just me awake.. the ladies asleep not feeling good.
> *


yea, sorry about that. I tried to warn her.


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 01:14 AM~8310551
> *yea,  sorry about that.  I tried to warn her.
> *


that you were nasty or something :dunno: i dont get it
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 10:17 PM~8310570
> *that you were nasty or something :dunno: i dont get it
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


stir them guts up. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 01:19 AM~8310576
> *stir them guts up.  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :biggrin: 

ight im gettin on xbox for a lil or for the rest of the time im up


----------



## 8-Ball

peace nephew :wave:


----------



## BODINE

good morning


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up bodine i am still lookin for some shit to trade u r u lookin for any thin particular so i can get that lincoln if u got it still


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:15 PM~8310812
> *whats up bodine i am still lookin for some shit to trade u r u lookin for any thin particular so i can get that lincoln if u got it still
> *


i still got it ,,,,got any kits,,,,wheels(wires),,,full cans of paint ,,like testors , or some hobby ones


----------



## 8-Ball

i got htis baywatch beach patrol truck the hood, engine, and chassie are painted. i have a old skoo stepside i started cutting the front fenders off the box it came in is fucked but i got many more. and i have wires but they are the bigger sets of wires like 20's & up. i just pulled these out of storage today so they are alitle dirty. i can take pics of everything.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:24 PM~8310848
> *i got htis baywatch beach patrol truck the hood, engine, and chassie are painted. i have a old skoo stepside i started cutting the front fenders off the box it came in is fucked but i got many more. and i have wires but they are the bigger sets of wires like 20's & up. i just pulled these out of storage today so they are alitle dirty. i can take pics of everything.
> *


cool pics of ,,baywatch,and step side


----------



## 8-Ball

ok i will pm them to u in the morning i am at work right now i should be in there cookin but fuck we dont have any customers and we got to stay open later tonight. chef is letting me make up new menu items. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:29 PM~8310866
> *ok i will pm them to u in the morning i am at work right now i should be in there cookin but fuck we dont have any customers and we got to stay open later tonight.  chef is letting me make up new menu items. :biggrin:
> *


cool,,,,,where you work,,,what kind of truck is the baywatch,,,s dime


----------



## 8-Ball

its a ford it was made by lindberg. i work at this little restaurant called deano's its a little local restaurant. man we have wine tastings every wendsdays and mario andretti and dana kirpatric i dont know how to spell her name they come in every once in awhile. its cool as shit to work there the owner works with us and shoots the shit also.
my bad its a toyota 4x4 truck


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:36 PM~8310915
> *its a ford it was made by lindberg.  i work at this little restaurant called deano's its a little local restaurant.  man we have wine tastings every wendsdays and mario andretti and dana kirpatric i dont know how to spell her name they come in every once in awhile.  its cool as shit to work there the owner works with us and shoots the shit also.
> *


cool,,,,only person ive seen in my grocery stor ,,,Winn DIxie ,,,is roy jone a few times ,,,but he live round here,,,pensacola,fl.


----------



## 8-Ball

hey on that yellow impala u did was the suspension workable


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8310933
> *hey on that yellow impala u did was the suspension workable
> *


no it wasnt  ,,i like the baywatch,,,,can you give set wires with it ,,,if you got some extra? :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea let me check and see which one's i havent painted yet.


----------



## BODINE

wheres the other fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thats what i was wondering. hey does anybody on here tonight remember the name of the company that made the cadillac limo. or that makes cadillac limos


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:52 PM~8311004
> *thats what i was wondering. hey does anybody on here tonight remember the name of the company that made the cadillac limo. or that makes cadillac limos
> *


dunno,,,,biggs might


----------



## BODINE

buy a 4dr from beto ,,,,will be cheaper probably


----------



## 8-Ball

i been looking at a few peoples post and i want to give a limo a shot. i have never built one. my grandma gave me this cardboard mercedes that was made by wrebbit and it looks awesome. well at least it looks awesome in a sealed box i havent even cracked it open yet


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 14 2007, 11:52 PM~8311004
> *thats what i was wondering. hey does anybody on here tonight remember the name of the company that made the cadillac limo. or that makes cadillac limos
> *


resin or diecast?


----------



## 8-Ball

either i have only seen one limo but i never heard who made it. but i would perfer diecast since i have never messed with those resin kits cause they look really fragile


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 12:05 AM~8311049
> *either i have only seen one limo but i never heard who made it. but i would perfer diecast since i have never messed with those resin kits cause they look really fragile
> *


Hit up some K bee toys. They usually have some cool diecast limos. Down in this area anyways.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys well we are closed now bout to head to the house and hop back in i be back in 5-10 mins


----------



## BODINE

had to go take a few pics of hummer with different wheels,,,which one ya think?


----------



## tyhodge07

1st ones if u keep the low stance


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 15 2007, 12:51 AM~8311189
> *1st ones if u keep the low stance
> *


 :biggrin: those are like 30's or bigger :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

i got a set of 1/18 wires with whitewalls that would look great on the hummer. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 01:04 AM~8311212
> *i got a set of 1/18 wires with whitewalls that would look great on the hummer. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ok :cheesy: 

:angry: that was longer then 10 min


----------



## BODINE

awbcrazy has lincoln kit unbuilt for i think 13 shipped


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i had to make a stop at the store to pick up some squares (newports) i even have some rims out of the chevelle donk that i put cz's as the center cap.


----------



## BODINE

just had me a black n mild


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i would have come off cheaper getting a pack of those ports here are like $5 a pack and the sad thing is i suppose to be quiting my chick dont like me smoking


----------



## BODINE

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, 8-Ball, slamin81, themonteman, awbcrazy

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 01:15 AM~8311232
> *damn i would have come off cheaper getting a pack of those ports here are like $5 a pack and the sad thing is i suppose to be quiting my chick dont like me smoking
> *


black n milds are like 2.29,,,i think ports at my store are like 3.59


----------



## 8-Ball

what happened to rollinoldskoo that focker hasnt been on all night or is tonight his "work one out night" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 01:19 AM~8311241
> *what happened to rollinoldskoo that focker hasnt been on all night or is tonight his "work one out night"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: lololol :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lol mornin yall,i passed the fuck out last night and that was bout it,


bodine that truck comin out sick..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2007, 10:22 AM~8312185
> *lol mornin yall,i passed the fuck out last night and that was bout it,
> bodine that truck comin out sick..
> *


thanks,,,,,, i did same last night


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall. is it not goin to be a night crew tonight


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 01:13 AM~8311228
> *just had me a black n mild
> *


smoke one of those everyday. Apple flavored, but tasted more like some green sticky. :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

man have yall had the wine ones or the vanilla ones


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 11:12 PM~8316547
> *man have yall had the wine ones or the vanilla ones
> *


the vanilla ones  Usually get the royals tho. I get black n milds when I'm low on cash.


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:18 PM~8316576
> *:wave:
> *



sup? You not like your old caddy?  :biggrin: Just not the same is it?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 11:27 PM~8316618
> *sup?  You not like your old caddy?      :biggrin:    Just not the same is it?
> *


yeah it looks real good!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:31 PM~8316641
> *yeah it looks real good!!!
> *


I thought when I 1st got it I was just going to foil and detail the trunk. Its turning into a big build.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 11:40 PM~8316685
> *I thought when I 1st got it I was just going to foil and detail the trunk.  Its turning into a big build.
> *


keep it up lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:41 PM~8316690
> *keep it up lookin good
> *



I'm going to ship it back to you. I'm done fuckin with it. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 11:43 PM~8316699
> *I'm going to ship it back to you.  I'm done fuckin with it.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2007, 11:45 PM~8316708
> *:0
> *


I need somemore of the 64 decals to finish it.   I got more trim to decal up and the wheels. I need probally 2 more sheets. I'll check walmart in the morning after work.


----------



## BODINE

does your walmart sell HOK paints?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:25 AM~8316819
> *does your walmart sell HOK paints?
> *


they used to. Haven't seen any in awhile. Haven't been there in awhile either. Thats why I swiched to Dupli color.


----------



## tyhodge07

and than there was one :0


----------



## BODINE

had to go primer few thingz for the hummer....might not be done for all out but i will finish


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 16 2007, 01:55 AM~8316931
> *and than there was one :0
> *


man u got problems dawg like u need to go sit on a couch and talk to somebody.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 16 2007, 12:55 AM~8316931
> *and than there was one :0
> *


 :0 you need to talk to someone? :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

(0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:0 who?


----------



## 8-Ball

hey bodine i will pm u a pic of the rims right now


----------



## BODINE

link dont work ?


----------



## BODINE

i forgot bout the hood to the linc,,,it needs painted ,,,,and cant remeber what color i used :/


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 16 2007, 01:41 AM~8317046
> *i forgot bout the hood to the linc,,,it needs painted ,,,,and cant remeber what color i used :/
> *


i think it was true blue pearl over silver,,,ill check my cans and see


----------



## BODINE

see ya later morning crew :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup fukkers and ****...... missed me? well the connection at home is fucked up so i brought my laptop to work with me.... figured i'd check up on you clowns before i go home.... if i'm lucky the connection is fixed at home....


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so i kno i ask alot of questions but this is what we are all here for. does anybody have any tips on how to get 5 year old super glue off of a model. i tried the freezer and i cant think of anything else that would probably work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

check the hobby shop.... i think there's a thing called de-solv


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what you up to homie?


----------



## 8-Ball

trying to get this old '64 i built along time ago and trying to rebuild it with the know how i have now u.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kickin it at the shop.... battery about done so i'll be headed home.... forgot the cord... hopefully the connection at home will be back...


----------



## 8-Ball

man i been waiting to see how the caddy was comin along


----------



## hawkeye1777

whats up, i just got home!!!!!

i can build and snap pics, and then send them when my phone gets turned back on....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well the connection at home been off for a few days now and i haven't worked on shit since i had to get rid of my real caddy.... well i'm done for now... gotta split before my battery dies.... wish me luck at home connection....


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## vengence

whassup,nadawhola here...


----------



## 8-Ball

just chillaxin over here.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 08:00 PM~8332179
> *just chillaxin over here.
> *


SAME HERE....


----------



## 8-Ball

so what we gonna do tonight on the crew. what happened to everybody over these past few days?????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 08:06 PM~8332234
> *so what we gonna do tonight on the crew.  what happened to everybody over these past few days?????
> *


i gotta get to bed in couple hours  daughter sick gotta take to doc in the morning


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 08:06 PM~8332234
> *so what we gonna do tonight on the crew.  what happened to everybody over these past few days?????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:07 PM~8332240
> *i gotta get to bed in couple hours   daughter sick gotta take to doc in the morning
> *


she gonna be ok or is it just a cold.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 08:07 PM~8332240
> *i gotta get to bed in couple hours   daughter sick gotta take to doc in the morning
> *


hope she gets well soon......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 08:09 PM~8332262
> *she gonna be ok or is it just a cold.
> *


cold ,fever just have to take her before she goes back to daycare


----------



## 8-Ball

hope she gets better my little nephew has the flu also. and he tries to be a soldier and act like his usual playful self.


----------



## wagonguy

HEY DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM!!

dude... my battery on my micro rc truck died i think.... i took it out of the truck, and connected it straight to the charger, and the red light didnt come on... you think its the charger or the batt???

i wanna drive my truck  LOL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 08:20 PM~8332356
> *hope she gets better my little nephew has the flu also.  and he tries to be a soldier and act like his usual playful self.
> *


thanks ,,,,yeah she been runnin around playin alot,,,will be 2 in oct


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 08:22 PM~8332373
> *HEY DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM!!
> 
> dude... my battery on my micro rc truck died i think.... i took it out of the truck, and connected it straight to the charger, and the red light didnt come on... you think its the charger or the batt???
> 
> i wanna drive my truck  LOL
> *


new page uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2007, 07:24 PM~8331822
> *wassup fukkers and ****...... missed me? well the connection at home is fucked up so i brought my laptop to work with me.... figured i'd check up on you clowns before i go home.... if i'm lucky the connection is fixed at home....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:nono:
not nice to talk to 8-balls, bodine and didimakeyascream like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 



Whats up guys ! 


I will be off line for a few hours ! i got to Finish up some things for Martin and Work on Lowandbeyonds Drop top but i be back later ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2007, 09:41 PM~8333234
> *LOL !
> Whats  up  guys !
> I    will  be  off  line  for  a  few  hours  !  i  got  to  Finish  up  some  things  for  Martin  and  Work  on  Lowandbeyonds  Drop  top  but  i  be  back  later  !  LOL!
> *



WITH PICS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 17 2007, 11:44 PM~8333255
> *WITH PICS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Its surpise ! I am still upset that you haven't shown off the 66 Cutlass ! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

man i had to go and see my p.o. today and they done gave me this new chick and this bitch is tryin to make me do the whole time unlike the other lady she was like i am only goin to have u do 1 year and u outta here. i know it aint her fault for what happened but damn i wish the other chick had told her what she was goin to do with my probation.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2007, 09:49 PM~8333314
> *Its  surpise  !      I  am  still  upset  that  you  haven't  shown  off  the  66  Cutlass    !  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Your upset? I'm upset I haven't built it yet. :angry: :angry: All little things left.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 10:05 PM~8333464
> *man i had to go and see my p.o. today and they done gave me this new chick and this bitch is tryin to make me do the whole time unlike the other lady she was like i am only goin to have u do 1 year and u outta here. i know it aint her fault for what happened but damn i wish the other chick had told her what she was goin to do with my probation.
> *



my PO was a pill addict/weed smoker. She knew that I knew, so I didn't get fucked with. I knew the people that hooked her up.


----------



## 8-Ball

man that would be love this bitch i got just loves to eat.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 18 2007, 12:05 AM~8333464
> *man i had to go and see my p.o. today and they done gave me this new chick and this bitch is tryin to make me do the whole time unlike the other lady she was like i am only goin to have u do 1 year and u outta here. i know it aint her fault for what happened but damn i wish the other chick had told her what she was goin to do with my probation.
> *



If you cant do the time don't do the crime LOL !  :biggrin: 

How long was the og sentence ? And is she holdin in account time served ? Its all walking time or are you facein more lock up time ! 

I knew when i was younger my case i had was reopened and it was going to have to start from day 1 if i was found guilty ! Never went down ! It was a BIG sign i needed to change my life ! 


Take this as a lesson to be learned ! Life sucks but its easier to live free over being someones house ***** !


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2007, 11:18 PM~8333605
> *If  you  cant  do  the  time  don't  do  the  crime  LOL !   :biggrin:
> 
> How  long  was  the  og  sentence  ?  And  is  she  holdin  in  account    time served ?    Its  all  walking  time    or  are  you  facein    more  lock up  time !
> 
> I  knew    when  i  was  younger    my  case  i  had  was reopened    and    it  was  going  to    have  to  start    from  day  1  if  i was  found    guilty  !    Never  went  down  !  It  was  a  BIG  sign  i  needed  to    change    my  life  !
> Take  this  as  a  lesson  to  be  learned  !  Life  sucks  but  its  easier  to  live  free  over  being  someones  house  *****  !
> *


Yea i know but like george young said they say its illegal for me to bring in plants across an imaginary line.
man its a few years on probation but me and my lawyer can get them for double jeapordy cause i got trasfered from kentucky to indiana and got charged more up here and had to go to court again for the same case. i already did some time in jail down in ky and they havent even calculated that in yet. 


and whatever any of yall do dont get locked up in kentucky that shit is nasty as hell. all they juices that arent in clsed containers are made in trash cans that have actually been used for trask. no bullshit all they do is spray it out sometimes.
and i am taking this shit as a leason mini man thats why i got back into models to keep me outta trouble. thats also y i need them summer school classes hell all year classes.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 10:27 PM~8333700
> *Yea i know but like george young said they say its illegal for me to bring in plants across an imaginary line.
> man its a few years on probation but me and my lawyer can get them for double jeapordy cause i got trasfered from kentucky to indiana and got charged more up here and had to go to court again for the same case.  i already did some time in jail down in ky and they havent even calculated that in yet.
> and whatever any of yall do dont get locked up in kentucky that shit is nasty as hell. all they juices that arent in clsed containers are made in trash cans that have actually been used for trask. no bullshit all they do is spray it out sometimes.
> and i am taking this shit as a leason mini man thats why i got back into models to keep me outta trouble.  thats also y i need them summer school classes hell all year classes.*



right on bro!!! 

My life changed dramaticly when I got popped. Then the kids came, I don't do shit now, work and home. Thats it. 
I only got popped for less than 30. Got bailed out in 5 hours or so. So I wasn't in there long. I would have been if they found them other 3.5 ozs. :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 17 2007, 10:32 PM~8333752
> *right on bro!!!
> 
> My life changed dramaticly when I got popped.  Then the kids came,  I don't do shit now,  work and home.  Thats it.
> I only got popped for less than 30.  Got bailed out in 5 hours or so.  So I wasn't in there long.  I would have been if they found them other 3.5 ozs.  :0
> *




3.5 ozs? :0 :biggrin: uffin: ?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 my new rc car, well 1 of them, i got 2 today and an extra stampede chasis, and a bunch of other shit for the micro-t.. welp n e ways this is a stampede.. pics are kinda blurry i didnt want to get up to turn the lights on :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

i like that man u goin to do anything special to it man.


----------



## rodburner1974

NITE KREW UP IN THIS BITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 18 2007, 03:02 AM~8334283
> *i like that man u goin to do anything special to it man.
> *


welp, ive dropped the body lower than its supposed to be.. umm, ill be upping the motor once i feel like changing the stock one out.. the esc is upped to 14t or 17t cant remember, so i need to put the 17t motor in for more speed.. eventually i want to make it brushless.. and i want the f-150 venom body... sorta like thisone but ford, and way tighter i think..

heres the body i want.. with a little modding like this body itll fit perfect


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

that looks sick homie


----------



## tyhodge07

this tranny is fucked up, i dont know what the hell is wrong with it :angry: its torn apart, everything looks right, onces i put it back together itll do the same shit, keeps slipping..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 08:22 PM~8332373
> *HEY DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM!!
> 
> dude... my battery on my micro rc truck died i think.... i took it out of the truck, and connected it straight to the charger, and the red light didnt come on... you think its the charger or the batt???
> 
> i wanna drive my truck  LOL
> *



its not the charger? unles the LED light aint working, cuz all the wires are fine :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:25 AM~8334352
> *its not the charger? unles the LED light aint working, cuz all the wires are fine :dunno:
> *


your batts are goin dead on the charger  mine did the same shit.. id try charging it like 15 times to get a 3 min play out of it.. instead of buying batts, buy this:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...000000002994130

and make sure it read 3-12 volts, 600 mah.. than u charge at 12 v, 600 mah.. but what you do is, you buy it, drill a hole for the wire to go through your charger, like in the side, than u cut the wire on the carger, cut the little end off, and than the white stripped wire goes to you pos and the solid black goes to your neg.. solder to each post, youll see when u open it up, itll be right where the batt wires are coming out of to the pcb.. than u put it back together, plug er up, and charge away without ever buying batts again for it, alot cheaper, and u can run 2 cyles of charging on the batt, it wont hurt.. no more than 2 tho


----------



## LowandBeyond

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo, old low&slo



sup olskool? Get your connection at home fixed?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 02:15 AM~8334606
> *hehe.....
> *



guess so huh? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 18 2007, 01:06 AM~8334511
> *your batts are goin dead on the charger  mine did the same shit.. id try charging it like 15 times to get a 3 min play out of it.. instead of buying batts, buy this:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...000000002994130
> 
> and make sure it read 3-12 volts, 600 mah.. than u charge at 12 v, 600 mah.. but what you do is, you buy it, drill a hole for the wire to go through your charger, like in the side, than u cut the wire on the carger, cut the little end off, and than the white stripped wire goes to you pos and the solid black goes to your neg.. solder to each post, youll see when u open it up, itll be right where the batt wires are coming out of to the pcb.. than u put it back together, plug er up, and charge away without ever buying batts again for it, alot cheaper, and u can run 2 cyles of charging on the batt, it wont hurt.. no more than 2 tho
> *



got pics?

i put fresh batteries in the charger tho :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 10:30 AM~8335237
> *got pics?
> 
> i put fresh batteries in the charger tho :dunno:
> *


if their generic batts they never put out the right shit.. if ur read the batts that were in their, im pretty sure their not the same as a normal energizer, i may be wrong tho, but i think their different.. i was just switchin mine from the controller, until i ran them dead almost.. try that and charge 2 cycles.. if the light dont kicked on when you plug it up, than pull the wires apart on the batt so their not thouching eachother and than plug it back up, i had to do that sometimes for some reason, thats what got mine to work.. but heres pics on doing the wall charger..


----------



## wagonguy

i dont have solder...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:19 PM~8337278
> *i dont have solder...
> *


than cut the red wire off the post and the black than electrical tape them together, not literally together, but t he black with the white stripe to the red, solid black to the black..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 18 2007, 02:41 PM~8338576
> *than cut the red wire off the post and the black than electrical tape them together, not literally together, but t he black with the white stripe to the red, solid black to the black..
> *



LOL i know...

i went to the CLOSEST hobby shop around here (40 miles away ) and talked to the dude there, he said it was my battery, cuz i left it sitting for like 4 months...

so for now i just bought a new battery, ill see what happens now :biggrin:

(and i bought a new body :0 )


----------



## wagonguy

speaking of new body... what kind of paint do i use, and please dont say that special stuff, cuz im not rich LOL

i have colorplace (walmart enamel , made by valspar) duplicolor lacquer, and some acrylic... but rather not use that LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

I JUST USED normal model paint on mine.. it held up the whole time i had it done.. and for the batt, i dont see how it would go bad so quick.. you prolly just needed to charge, run dead, charge, run dead, charge, run dead, than charge twice than run it.. it should of been fine, mine sat for awhile also and no problem with the batt.. your should have just went lipo


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 18 2007, 09:17 PM~8341454
> *I JUST USED normal model paint on mine.. it held up the whole time i had it done.. and for the batt, i dont see how it would go bad so quick.. you prolly just needed to charge, run dead, charge, run dead, charge, run dead, than charge twice than run it.. it should of been fine, mine sat for awhile also and no problem with the batt.. your should have just went lipo
> *



ya, i painted it, ill get pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 18 2007, 09:17 PM~8341454
> *I JUST USED normal model paint on mine.. it held up the whole time i had it done.. and for the batt, i dont see how it would go bad so quick.. you prolly just needed to charge, run dead, charge, run dead, charge, run dead, than charge twice than run it.. it should of been fine, mine sat for awhile also and no problem with the batt.. your should have just went lipo
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude..... we all know u are already..... u still advertizing?????


----------



## 8-Ball

:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 11:12 PM~8342482
> *dude..... we all know u are already..... u still advertizing?????
> *



man your scaring me. I'm thinking you are having feelings for me or something. You wishing I was gay? :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude...... you posted that stuff..... not me.....


----------



## BODINE

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sup fool?


----------



## BODINE

just bought some gloss black and clear for the 57 bel air i got 


o and i got BMF to try


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:43 PM~8342649
> *just bought some gloss black and clear for the 57 bel air i got
> o and i got BMF to try
> *



actual BMF? Or the other crap they sell at the local hobby? Model masters I think is what it is? What ever it is if its not the stuff Ryan sells..............ITS JUNK. 


:0 :0 A black 57 huh? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hmmmm.... kinda boring in here tonight.... oh well... guess i'll actually work on something..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

this,,,,yeah im gonna try and do a nice black paint job,,with foil


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 8-Ball

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, LowandBeyond

hey man were u been :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

i think im gonna try and foil the 76 caprice i got 1st,,,
<<<<that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

do it man.... i'm redoing the stripes on my caddy....


----------



## BODINE

so for BMF do you just cut off little strip, put on car and trim it with a new blade?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 12:12 AM~8342748
> *so for BMF do you just cut off little strip, put on car and trim it with a new blade?
> *


see there, you could have been doing that all along. :biggrin: You know whats up.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 12:25 AM~8342785
> *see there,  you could have been doing that all along.  :biggrin:  You know whats up.
> *


i just done a little on the caprice i think it looks good


----------



## 8-Ball

take pics homie so we can see


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 12:40 AM~8342840
> *i just done a little on the caprice i think it looks good
> *



I think myself, that is the biggest detail part of the build. You can't have badass paint without the chrome/gold to set it off nicely.  


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 12:02 AM~8342712
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, LowandBeyond
> 
> hey man were u been :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave: hi guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now lets see the two of you logg in at the same time....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 12:47 AM~8342862
> *now lets see the two of you logg in at the same time....
> *


or log out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... both....


----------



## 8-Ball

that wont happen


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 12:45 AM~8342850
> *I think myself,  that is the biggest detail part of the build.  You can't have badass paint without the chrome/gold to set it off nicely.
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> *


back window still has painted silver on it

still needs to be a little more straighter, but this was my first time






































it happened :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond

100% better!!! 

Some people paint the trim silver then foil it. I guess that way if the foil don't wrap all the around, you can barly tell. Like insides of the windows and shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i bet you'll foil all of them now.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 AM~8342897
> *i bet you'll foil all of them now.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 12:59 AM~8342897
> *i bet you'll foil all of them now.....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: I think so too. Probally already going threw the builds looking for ones to foil. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn bodine that looks good


----------



## BODINE

thanks ,,,i can see in the pics where needs to be trimmed a little more,,,i really like how it looks ,,,ill probably finish this one and put couple coats of clear on it ,,,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i did that after my first foil job...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the true LIL nite crew.....

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, BODINE, 8-Ball


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Like I said the foil adds alot of detail to a build. And for 5$ a sheet that will do 2-3 cars. Shit.............


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/65pontiac/

car i foiled back in 96 when i was still 15....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:05 AM~8342914
> *the true LIL nite crew.....
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, BODINE, 8-Ball
> *




4 life!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 02:05 AM~8342914
> *the true LIL nite crew.....
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, BODINE, 8-Ball
> *


:yes: :yes: it is.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

post that pic from your p-bucket man.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 01:07 AM~8342919
> *4 life!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:07 AM~8342918
> *http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/65pontiac/
> 
> car i foiled back in 96 when i was still 15....
> *


NICE


----------



## 8-Ball

that car looks good rollinoldskoo


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn thats some great work


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:08 AM~8342924
> *post that pic from your p-bucket man.....
> *



me? I can't I'm at work. No photobucket from work. You go get it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe... it was actually finished in those pics.... sometime in 98/99 i tore it apart to make a custom interior for it and.... to make a long story short... ended up strippin the car for a friend to use as parts.... :tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 03:13 AM~8342935
> *hehe... it was actually finished in those pics.... sometime in 98/99 i tore it apart to make a custom interior for it and.... to make a long story short... ended up strippin the car for a friend to use as parts.... :tears:
> *


Damn man thats messed up.

Well im login off so i can watch some tv or go to sleep.Im gona start on my 87 montecarloSS aerocoupe tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah..... what my friend did to the body he had was messed up.... either i was gonna get the guts from his to fix mine or he needed my body.... gave it up... he's a good friend...


----------



## Tip Slow

> nah..... what my friend did to the body he had was messed up.... either i was gonna get the guts from his to fix mine or he needed my body.... gave it up... he's a good friend...
> 
> It's nice to have good friends


----------



## 8-Ball

yea u r a really good friend to give up ur kit so ur homie can get his build on.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm out for tonight..... wifey gone into bitch mode.... you married guys kno wat i'm talkin bout.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:36 AM~8342987
> *well i'm out for tonight..... wifey gone into bitch mode.... you married guys kno wat i'm talkin bout.....
> *


mone is asleep :cheesy: she dont care if i stay up cuz i work late


----------



## BODINE

but im bout to get off here too , im off tomorrow but may have to pick up my daugghter if she gets sick at daycare so i guess im going just in case :cheesy:


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude your mom said go to bed.....


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 02:43 AM~8343004
> *dude your mom said go to bed.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy+Jul 18 2007, 10:44 PM~8343007-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2007, 10:43 PM~8343004
> *dude your mom said go to bed.....
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:36 AM~8342987
> *well i'm out for tonight..... wifey gone into bitch mode.... you married guys kno wat i'm talkin bout.....
> *


married since 99. I have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN ITS hard painting everything inside out :uh:



















the red is a candy red, so it looks better than in the pics :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

looks like a pretty good job
you should check out this months airbrush action mag

it has a really good how to on painting lexan bodies from craig fraser


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 19 2007, 10:53 AM~8343883
> *DAMN ITS hard painting everything inside out :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red is a candy red, so it looks better than in the pics :biggrin:
> *


you put the window decals on the inside than painted, you should have kept than clear instead of taking htem off and making them black


----------



## tyhodge07

heres some more pics of mine.. see how the silverado body has the clear windows, i think that looks better than how the ruslter has the black windows.. i even got some blue lug nuts for the stampede yester day, a new servo for the rustler since i broke the one i had in it and than got a new one but needed it for the stampede.. and bought a bunch of other little parts to get the pede rolling, now that their both going im building the other 2 i have, lol.. i also cut down the chasis on the rustler, and than theres a pic of the stock chasis not cut down.. u can see what was cut down, which lightens it up actually a bunch, it was alot faster last night when i was driving it.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

wagon you need to do the tube antenna mod, it saves the body alot.. i can get pics for you on how to do it.


----------



## drnitrus

by cutting out the chassis the way you did didnt you just cut out all the strength and rigity of it. looks like it will snap in half now cause if you hit something hard enough
:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8345905
> *by cutting out the chassis the way you did didnt you just cut out all the strength and rigity of it.  looks like it will snap in half now cause if you hit something hard enough
> :dunno:
> *


no, its thick enough there, it comes up about an inch to surround where the batt goes and the servo cover strengthens it up


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 19 2007, 03:58 PM~8345945
> *no, its thick enough there, it comes up about an inch to surround where the batt goes and the servo cover strengthens it up
> *


and plus the stampede chasis is pretty much the whole center of the rustler chasis, if u cut all that stuff off..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 19 2007, 12:30 PM~8345745
> *heres some more pics of mine.. see how the silverado body has the clear windows, i think that looks better than how the ruslter has the black windows.. i even got some blue lug nuts for the stampede yester day, a new servo for the rustler since i broke the one i had in it and than got a new one but needed it for the stampede.. and bought a bunch of other little parts to get the pede rolling, now that their both going im building the other 2 i have, lol.. i also cut down the chasis on the rustler, and than theres a pic of the stock chasis not cut down.. u can see what was cut down, which lightens it up actually a bunch, it was alot faster last night when i was driving it..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thos look nice :cheesy:

i went to an RC shop, and i found a used RC10gt i think... wiht a lot of aluminum stuff... $150

or a stock used rustler for $75, but its negotiable :biggrin:

i miss my old rustler, but i think cuz where i live, im getting the stampede... is it 4wd?

and one more question... do you have any gears for the micro t, i lost all mine


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:05 AM~8342914
> *the true LIL nite crew.....
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, BODINE, 8-Ball
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8348198
> *thos look nice :cheesy:
> 
> i went to an RC shop, and i found a used RC10gt i think... wiht a lot of aluminum stuff... $150
> 
> or a stock used rustler for $75, but its negotiable :biggrin:
> 
> i miss my old rustler, but i think cuz where i live, im getting the stampede... is it 4wd?
> 
> and one more question... do you have any gears for the micro t, i lost all mine
> *


the stampede is just a lifted rustler,its not 4wd,

the rustler is what i used to have and i ran mine hard and of course raced it,those are some extremely tough trucks,just remember that with the additional height with the stampede more things will be easier to break.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2007, 07:58 PM~8349526
> *the stampede is just a lifted rustler,its not 4wd,
> 
> the rustler is what i used to have and i ran mine hard and of course raced it,those are some extremely tough trucks,just remember that with the additional height with the stampede more things will be easier to break.
> *



damn :angry: i want 4wd....

you know of any good 4wd that arent over like... 200 the most 

i got pics of my totally custom micro T :biggrin:

ill post pics later on uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## wagonguy

so heres some pics, list of stuff i did...

1 gutted it
2 relocated steering servo
3 relocated electronics
4 relocated battery
5 spring spacers for stiffer springs
6 reinforced frame
7 flipped wheels inside out
8 Xmod nut on front
9 locked diff.
10bigger tires 

heres the pics... yes its taped together right now, but that will change soon :biggrin:










































i need bigger tires :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up guys just got off work early :biggrin: and just got the new chamillionaire mixtape messiah 3 cd and listening to it while i am on here.what yall up to tonight. :wave:


----------



## BODINE

not shyt


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 09:47 PM~8350670
> *not shyt
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 09:46 PM~8350661
> *whats up guys just got off work early :biggrin: and just got the new chamillionaire mixtape messiah 3 cd and listening to it while i am on here.what yall up to tonight. :wave:
> *



thats a trip... im listining to "hip hop police" from chammillinoare :cheesy: lol


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 19 2007, 10:57 PM~8350742
> *thats a trip... im listining to "hip hop police" from chammillinoare :cheesy: lol
> *


yea that is a trip. and his mixtape messiah's are hot is 1st one he disses dike jones i mean mike jones over 3 cd's then his second one is hot now his third one he kinda confronts 50 cent. the cd is free from his website and u can get a free dvd and its fire


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 10:02 PM~8350767
> *yea that is a trip. and his mixtape messiah's are hot is 1st one he disses dike jones i mean mike jones over 3 cd's then his second one is hot now his third one he kinda confronts 50 cent. the cd is free from his website and u can get a free dvd and its fire
> *



:0


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so i have been wondering y so many people in this forum hate DONKS? i just :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 10:02 PM~8350767
> *yea that is a trip. and his mixtape messiah's are hot is 1st one he disses dike jones i mean mike jones over 3 cd's then his second one is hot now his third one he kinda confronts 50 cent. the cd is free from his website and u can get a free dvd and its fire
> *



or you can burn me one and send it down here. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8350819
> *or you can burn me one and send it down here.  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: i could


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 10:09 PM~8350817
> *ok so i have been wondering y so many people in this forum hate DONKS? i just  :dunno: :dunno:
> *



comeone 8balls. You really have to ask that question? 

I like all forms of cars. Specially if they are modded in anyway. I can appericiat all the work that people put into them. But I have never liked donks. They are ghey. Why lift something thats not pratical. You lift a 4x4 to go play with. But why cut the fenders out and put a 2 ft lift on a 2 wheel drive car? 

Now.............I like big wheels. Just as long as they are tucked in the fenders. Call it a donk if you like. Anything with big wheels and no lift is a ok.


----------



## 8-Ball

see now i can understand that its just when i was goin through the whole site its people just raggin on cars that have big rims on them. and they say well they not lowriders. but i have seen some of them with hydors on them. so i guess thats what i really was meaning to ask then. cause i like all things that deal with models and real cars. i dont kno maybe i just like custome cars and models no matter how they are done.
and plus we had a alcohol tasting of like 10 beers and a 30 wines tonight at work and they gave some stuff to take home so every since like 8:30 i have been drinking. yea we were drinkin on the job


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8350636
> *so heres some pics, list of stuff i did...
> 
> 1 gutted it
> 2 relocated steering servo
> 3 relocated electronics
> 4 relocated battery
> 5 spring spacers for stiffer springs
> 6 reinforced frame
> 7 flipped wheels inside out
> 8 Xmod nut on front
> 9 locked diff.
> 10bigger tires
> 
> heres the pics... yes its taped together right now, but that will change soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need bigger tires :biggrin:
> *



i need a set of these for this :biggrin:

https://www.shop.rpphobby.com/displayProduc...9&categoryId=34


----------



## LowandBeyond

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE, jevries, BiggC, spikekid999, Highlander 64, imgntnschgo, zfelix78caddy, chevyman1962, awbcrazy, 85 biarittz

sup fool. Hows it going?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 20 2007, 12:43 AM~8350636
> *so heres some pics, list of stuff i did...
> 
> 1 gutted it
> 2 relocated steering servo
> 3 relocated electronics
> 4 relocated battery
> 5 spring spacers for stiffer springs
> 6 reinforced frame
> 7 flipped wheels inside out
> 8 Xmod nut on front
> 9 locked diff.
> 10bigger tires
> 
> heres the pics... yes its taped together right now, but that will change soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need bigger tires :biggrin:
> *


woah, lol.. bigger tires will mess up the gearing in the tranny.. looks a little to big now. and no i dont have extra gears, their like 2 bucks at the lhs. they even got an alluminum tranny case for the micro comin out, only 15 bucks too.. very reasonable price i think


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

:uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 10:09 PM~8350817
> *ok so i have been wondering y so many people in this forum hate DONKS? i just  :dunno: :dunno:
> *


As long as they're done right, they're okay, I guess. I have seen a couple that I like. 

The ones I really hate, are the themed ones, like these,































And the OVER-DONE ones, like these,






















A couple other things that piss me off about "Donks", is when they hack the car up just to make clearance for the big ass wheels, and when they put the huge rims on them, but keep the stock brakes. All the ones I've seen around here still have the damn drum brakes!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 20 2007, 05:57 AM~8351885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is really ridiculous!! :uh:


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 20 2007, 09:03 AM~8352715
> *This one is really ridiculous!! :uh:
> *


 i agree but it looks kool but i wouldnt drive it because it looks like it would tip over easily


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 20 2007, 02:21 AM~8351625
> *woah, lol.. bigger tires will mess up the gearing in the tranny.. looks a little to big now. and no i dont have extra gears, their like 2 bucks at the lhs. they even got an alluminum tranny case for the micro comin out, only 15 bucks too.. very reasonable price i think
> *



the bigger tires havent messed it up so far, with the gearing thats in it, it doesnt even mess with it :biggrin:

i need to make differant steering control arms (one is custom mad and too short)

i ned to make to even size ones, and give ti a lil bit of a toe in, so its not so werid...

ill be getting a video of it later one today uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

see i like the height of the reese's one and the mcdonalds one also but the other ones i agree with u that the other ones just look 24k crazy.


----------



## wagonguy

hey did, i got my wall charger.... is it okay if it says 3-12 volts, 800 mah?

anywho, its charging now, so ill tell ya how it works, and see if i can save my old battery :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up tonight yall.:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

them cars look better than some low lows.


----------



## vengence

DONKS JUST FUCKIN SUCK PERIOD,

THE ONLY TIME A CAR WITH BIG RIMS LOOKS OK,IS IF ITS A CAR WITH FACTORY LARGER WHEEL WELLS,THEN IT LOOKS OK WITH A WHEEL THATS NO LARGER THAN A 20" RIM,JUST BIG ENOUGH TO FILL THE GAP,AND STILL GIVES FULL STEERING CAPACITY..


----------



## LowandBeyond

one year closer. :uh: 


Today's Birthdays 
11 members are celebrating their birthday today
LilDreamer(27), LowLinc90(20), 99ryder718(30), 1sic60wagon(26), LowandBeyond(27), RAYRAY(31), gmoney127(20), LacAttack(33), 1-SlammedSilverado(27), Nothing But Trouble(29), G~TIMES~4~LIFE(29)


----------



## low4oshow

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: low4oshow, BODINE, LowandBeyond, vengence

wat up yall :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 21 2007, 12:08 AM~8357748
> *DONKS JUST FUCKIN SUCK PERIOD,
> 
> THE ONLY TIME A CAR WITH BIG RIMS LOOKS OK,IS IF ITS A CAR WITH FACTORY LARGER WHEEL WELLS,THEN IT LOOKS OK WITH A WHEEL THATS NO LARGER THAN A 20" RIM,JUST BIG ENOUGH TO FILL THE GAP,AND STILL GIVES FULL STEERING CAPACITY..
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:11 AM~8357765
> *one year closer.  :uh:
> Today's Birthdays
> 11 members are celebrating their birthday today
> LilDreamer(27), LowLinc90(20), 99ryder718(30), 1sic60wagon(26), LowandBeyond(27), RAYRAY(31), gmoney127(20), LacAttack(33), 1-SlammedSilverado(27), Nothing But Trouble(29), G~TIMES~4~LIFE(29)
> *


 :0 :0 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2007, 12:15 AM~8357785
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 8-Ball

happy birthday homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 21 2007, 01:45 AM~8357279
> *hey did, i got my wall charger.... is it okay if it says 3-12 volts, 800 mah?
> 
> anywho, its charging now, so ill tell ya how it works, and see if i can save my old battery :biggrin:
> *


id prolly charge at a smaller volt at first or keep an eye on it, i dont know if 200 mah more would do much, but it could over heat the batt, just feel the batt and make sure its not to hot to the touch, if it is, let it cool and lower it some.. than try again.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2007, 12:14 AM~8357781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talkin bout homie....

not gettin stupid with it...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:11 AM~8357765
> *one year closer.  :uh:
> Today's Birthdays
> 11 members are celebrating their birthday today
> LilDreamer(27), LowLinc90(20), 99ryder718(30), 1sic60wagon(26), LowandBeyond(27), RAYRAY(31), gmoney127(20), LacAttack(33), 1-SlammedSilverado(27), Nothing But Trouble(29), G~TIMES~4~LIFE(29)
> *


well happy birthday homie,hope its a good one...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 21 2007, 12:32 AM~8357850
> *well happy birthday homie,hope its a good one...
> *



be better if I wasn't at work.   time I get home in the morning, I gotta get shit setup for a BBQ at the pad. Going to be a tired ass puppy.


----------



## 8-Ball

have funn pimpin at least its the weekend as long as u got weekends off u should be straight.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 21 2007, 12:43 AM~8357887
> *have funn pimpin at least its the weekend as long as u got weekends off u should be straight.
> *



yea.....I guess. My weekend will start in about 3.5 hours. I might (if I feel froggy) work sunday night for alittle bit.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:40 AM~8357879
> *be better if I wasn't at work.        time I get home in the morning,  I gotta get shit setup for a BBQ at the pad.  Going to be a tired ass puppy.
> *


heres the ultimate perscription to fix that...

1 32oz gatorade on the way home

2-3 yager bombs after you get home...

you will stay awake for a while..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 21 2007, 12:22 AM~8357820
> *id prolly charge at a smaller volt at first or keep an eye on it, i dont know if 200 mah more would do much, but it could over heat the batt, just feel the batt and make sure its not to hot to the touch, if it is, let it cool and lower it some.. than try again.
> *



well i charged it, and it didnt get hot, but it still sucks ass :angry:

i need ANOTHER new battery...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 21 2007, 04:27 AM~8358019
> *well i charged it, and it didnt get hot, but it still sucks ass :angry:
> 
> i need ANOTHER new battery...
> *


try running it dead a couple times, than recharging, i was told batts that dont keep a long charge need to be worked to get a longer charge


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm legal now beee-atches...... no more internet downtime..... travis should kno wat i mean.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8361808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm legal now beee-atches...... no more internet downtime..... travis should kno wat i mean....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lets just say my neighbor's husband would be pissed if he knew wat i was tapping..... :0


----------



## 8-Ball

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 21 2007, 11:30 PM~8361977
> *lets just say my neighbor's husband would be pissed if he knew wat i was tapping.....  :0
> *



:angry: THATS WHY MY INTERNET BEEN SLOW AS HELl :angry:























































LOL, kidding, good to have ya back LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8361808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm legal now beee-atches...... no more internet downtime..... travis should kno wat i mean....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT IT GOOD TOO. LET'S JUST SAY MY BROTHER IS A BIG BOSS FOR TIME WARNER CABLE.


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:05 AM~8342914
> *the true LIL nite crew.....
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, BODINE, 8-Ball
> *


where you at :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

i am here i just had to step out and smoke a square


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8362258
> *:angry: THATS WHY MY INTERNET BEEN SLOW AS HELl :angry:
> LOL, kidding, good to have ya back LOL
> *



he was not tapping the internet


----------



## vengence

sorry yall,i had kind of a BUSY night,most the time was in the lab but it wasnt workin on the 64 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2007, 03:10 AM~8362482
> *sorry yall,i had kind of a BUSY night,most the time was in the lab but it wasnt workin on the 64 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> *


beatin the old meat eh :0


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 01:12 AM~8362495
> *beatin the old meat eh :0
> *


nah i was too busy fuckin ya girl homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin:   







j/k but nah i was fuckin ya girl though........ 




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


j/p j/p


----------



## 8-Ball

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: has is the 64 comin


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8362525
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: has is the 64 comin
> *


bout time you got here :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

haha real funny but im finta get married soon,i asked yesterday and she said yes.so wish me luck


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 01:33 AM~8362539
> *haha real funny but im finta get married soon,i asked yesterday and she said yes.so wish me luck
> *


 :0 congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ive only been married since march


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats homie on gettin married big homie.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 02:39 AM~8362690
> *congrats homie on gettin married big homie.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey brotha bodine i am moving right now but i aint forgot bout u


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

5am time for bed :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

yep :wave: :wave:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 22 2007, 01:09 AM~8362480
> *he was not tapping the internet
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8361808-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm legal now beee-atches...... no more internet downtime..... travis should kno wat i mean....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 11:30 PM~8361977
> *lets just say my neighbor's husband would be pissed if he knew wat i was tapping.....  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-awbcrazy_@Jul 22 2007, 01:09 AM~8362480
> *he was not tapping the internet
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

oh shit, :0 

damn i slow :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 01:33 AM~8362539
> *haha real funny but im finta get married soon,i asked yesterday and she said yes.so wish me luck
> *


lol im sorry,

nah congratulations,whens the date for the funeral?














OOPS I MEANT WEDDING..... :biggrin: 















ITS STILL A FUNERAL IF YOU ASK ME...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8362525
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: has is the 64 comin
> *


SLOWLY GETTIN THERE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 20 2007, 09:11 PM~8357765
> *one year closer.  :uh:
> Today's Birthdays
> 11 members are celebrating their birthday today
> LilDreamer(27), LowLinc90(20), 99ryder718(30), 1sic60wagon(26), LowandBeyond(27), RAYRAY(31), gmoney127(20), LacAttack(33), 1-SlammedSilverado(27), Nothing But Trouble(29), G~TIMES~4~LIFE(29)
> *


damn homie..... missed your birthday..... happy late birthday man.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

thanks bro. 
Send me that dodge burban as a gift. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.bass10.com/flash-games/puzzle-g...rz-puzzle-game/]http://www.bass10.com/flash-games/puzzle-g...rz-puzzle-game/

enjoy.. im on level 20 right now, theres 33 levels


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

level 22 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2007, 09:48 PM~8367253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that right click save.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 08:55 PM~8367329
> *i like that right click save.
> *



thats what I did, I found it awhile ago in off topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thats awesome were is everybody tonight. how was ur birthday homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

rtr rustler. :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352078


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 09:05 PM~8367441
> *thats awesome were is everybody tonight. how was ur birthday homie.
> *



it was koo. had people in and out all damn day. I was fuckin tired from workin the night b4. Shit it was like 9 oclock when I passed out. Thats fucked up for me being used to working 3rd shift.


----------



## zfelix

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY TRAVIS SORRY I COULDNT TELL U SOONER


----------



## LowandBeyond

its cool bro thanks homie.


----------



## low4oshow

wats hapnen :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2007, 02:32 PM~8364173
> *lol im sorry,
> 
> nah congratulations,whens the date for the funeral?
> OOPS I MEANT WEDDING..... :biggrin:
> ITS STILL A FUNERAL IF YOU ASK ME...
> *


Well dunno yet,but where waitin until she's havin the twins,and thats two months away.Funeral,well there might be one for me(no joke)don't know when but the doc told me it's soon so i try to make the best out of life.think im lyin,just ask Matt(hawkeye).


Byran.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 11:36 PM~8368161
> *Well dunno yet,but where waitin until she's havin the twins,and thats two months away.Funeral,well there might be one for me(no joke)don't know when but the doc told me it's soon so i try to make the best out of life.think im lyin,just ask Matt(hawkeye).
> Byran.
> *


damn homie whats wrong with u. if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 23 2007, 12:40 AM~8368193
> *damn homie whats wrong with u. if u dont mind me asking
> *


Nah i don't mind,well i have a angirisim on my brain and the doc said that one day it will baloon up and bust causin blood on the brain.(which will kill me)And i have been havin a lot of small heartatacks lately.My doc also said if i have a big one that it will kill me also. :uh: so there's no way around neither one of em so im just waitin for the day to come


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8367485
> *rtr rustler. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352078
> *



aww too bad you dont want to trade stuff, cuz i got a good camera for sale :cheesy:

im sure you knew that by now LOL

but if you REALLY dont want to trade, ill sell it to you for $60 uffin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 10:52 PM~8368268
> *Nah i don't mind,well i have a angirisim on my brain and the doc said that one day it will baloon up and bust causin blood on the brain.(which will kill me)And i have been havin a lot of small heartatacks lately.My doc also said if i have a big one that it will kill me also. :uh: so there's no way around neither one of em so im just waitin for the day to come
> *



HOLD ON A MINUTE.... DONT GIVE UP HOPE!!!!

my mother has a brain annurizm, and a SHIT LOAD of other deadly diseases 

and she has had three mild heart attacks since she has been diagnosed with it... and she still alive and kickin.... keep praying and miracles will happen :angel:


----------



## Tip Slow

Thank you for your kind words wagonguy.thats why i goin to marry my girl.Plus we be together for like 11 goin on 12 years.I first got with her in the fourth grade and fucked her in the fifth,thats when we fell in love.And we been together ever since. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 10:52 PM~8368268
> *Nah i don't mind,well i have a angirisim on my brain and the doc said that one day it will baloon up and bust causin blood on the brain.(which will kill me)And i have been havin a lot of small heartatacks lately.My doc also said if i have a big one that it will kill me also. :uh: so there's no way around neither one of em so im just waitin for the day to come
> *



thats how my uncal from Elite car club passed away 

many prayers out to you and hope they can find a cure


----------



## Tip Slow

cool thanks homie


----------



## BODINE

im clocking in :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats happening big homie u fix the hummer


----------



## BODINE

been at work all day just got home


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 22 2007, 11:20 PM~8368455
> *whats happening big homie u fix the hummer
> *


x2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

<<<< clocking out,sorry but i have to be up at the crack of dawn..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2007, 11:33 PM~8368521
> *<<<< clocking out,sorry but i have to be up at the crack of dawn..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 22 2007, 11:34 PM~8368526
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BODINE

*DAMN HUMMER PAIN IN THE ASS TRYIN TO FIX* :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im bored as shit.... pissed off and drunk......


----------



## BODINE

:uh:


> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 23 2007, 12:19 AM~8368729
> *im bored as shit.... pissed off and drunk......
> *


IM ON MY 2ND CROWN N COKE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

drank a fifth and a half of uv blue , went though a half box of optimos and cant sleep yet......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 23 2007, 12:40 AM~8368798
> *drank a fifth and a half of uv blue , went though a half box of optimos and cant sleep yet......
> *


lol,,,,keep tryin ,,,lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

neighbors are pissed they didnt like the oldies bumpin at 1 am......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 23 2007, 12:48 AM~8368821
> *neighbors are pissed they didnt like the oldies bumpin at 1 am......
> *


hhahahhahah fck em


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey guys were(my fiance)are tryin to come up with names for the twins but we can't come up with shit.Were lookin for something that will rhyme together.thanks

Byran.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 23 2007, 12:51 AM~8368828
> *Hey guys were(my fiance)are tryin to come up with names for the twins but we can't come up with shit.Were lookin for something that will rhyme together.thanks
> 
> Byran.
> *


boy or girl or both?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:55 AM~8368290
> *aww too bad you dont want to trade stuff, cuz i got a good camera for sale :cheesy:
> 
> im sure you knew that by now LOL
> 
> but if you REALLY dont want to trade, ill sell it to you for $60 uffin:
> *


shes got her mind on a cam she wants..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 23 2007, 02:53 AM~8368832
> *boy or girl or both?
> *


Twin girls


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 23 2007, 12:14 AM~8368880
> *Twin girls
> *


Brianna and Monique, those are two names Norma and I liked if we had girls


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 23 2007, 01:14 AM~8368880
> *Twin girls
> *


 :0 :0 :0 CONGRATS ,,,,, i got a girl she will be 2 in OCT


----------



## Tip Slow

i already got a 2 year old thats a hand full(just like her daddy).lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 23 2007, 01:26 AM~8368911
> *i already got a 2 year old thats a hand full(just like her daddy).lol
> *


lol i went through that i have a 9yo boy


----------



## Tip Slow

shit man she's sittin right here sayin bad words


----------



## BODINE

guess thers not a night crew but me :yessad: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

HIGHLANDER?


----------



## BODINE

BIGGC,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHAT UP?


----------



## BiggC

Nadda just takin a break for a few, tryin' to finsh up my Mazda.

Whats up with you?


----------



## BODINE

WELL NOW BOUT TO GO TO BED ITS 5:36 AM HERE :0 ,,,was tryin to werk on my hummer


----------



## BiggC

Yeah I hear ya, same time here. Did you figure out your door jam problem?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2007, 03:39 AM~8369069
> *Yeah I hear ya, same time here.    Did you figure out your door jam problem?
> *


not yet i got glue drying now,,,,,gonna try to fix without redoin paint,,,,first time i done jambs ,,,,so i screwed it up,,,,learn from mistakes


----------



## BODINE

:0 (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## BiggC

Yeah I've forgot em also. I gotta get kickin' on my all out build. I been slackin bad. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 23 2007, 12:51 AM~8368828
> *Hey guys were(my fiance)are tryin to come up with names for the twins but we can't come up with shit.Were lookin for something that will rhyme together.thanks
> 
> Byran.
> *


how bout trouble and maker..... :biggrin: 



j/k homie, riley and rachel are good ones though


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 23 2007, 01:10 AM~8368873
> *shes got her mind on a cam she wants..
> *



damn ... you sure? :0


----------



## vengence




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2007, 09:08 AM~8369469
> *how bout trouble and maker..... :biggrin:
> j/k homie, riley and rachel are good ones though
> *


that does sound good. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats crackalacin yall


----------



## low4oshow

wat up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 24 2007, 12:38 AM~8376554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice posture and photo angle!


----------



## Tip Slow

Get some pics of the bottom


----------



## low4oshow

were every body at  


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, 8-Ball


----------



## 8-Ball

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

im here now.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

got into an accident today, bitch pulled out in front of me, i slid like 50 yards than just hit the side of her, it was either a pole on the right side (the side the ol lady and baby were on) or hit them (my side) so i hit them.. not our fault, so hopefully they total the car out so we can get a new one and sell this one since it only has 86,000 miles.. needs new fender, hole front end, and a couple of other shit, possibly a door


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN atleast everyone was OK right??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2007, 02:36 AM~8376891
> *DAMN atleast everyone was OK right??
> *


for now.. my backs startin to hurt pretty bad, the baby we wont be able to tell, i think were goin to the doctors tomorrow to get looked at just incase.


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn man i hope yall all right,what kind of car you got?I might be interested.


----------



## 8-Ball

man i hope yall all okay man definetly get checked out.


----------



## tyhodge07

89 buick lesabre, it was the cleanest one around, until now.. show room condition, no joke.. nothin wrong at all, nothin missing, perfect, etc.. now its fucked


----------



## tyhodge07

i want to take the baby just cuz we cant feel what she may be feeling.. she could of gotten whip lash for all we know..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 23 2007, 11:43 PM~8376912
> *i want to take the baby just cuz we cant feel what she may be feeling.. she could of gotten whip lash for all we know..
> *


how old is she i forgot


----------



## tyhodge07

check out the new nitro rc car im goin to pick up this week sometime.. gettin a hell of a deal.. 150 for a 450 dollar car :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 02:48 AM~8376933
> *how old is she i forgot
> *


just over 14 months


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 23 2007, 11:50 PM~8376942
> *just over 14 months
> *


damn it sucks they cant really tell you if somethin is wrong


----------



## Tip Slow

89 eh,you got some pics?Cause i have no clue what one look like.Ill go on ebay and see if i can find some pics.


----------



## BiggDeee

well I hope that everyone expecially the baby are fine!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 02:51 AM~8376950
> *89 eh,you got some pics?Cause i have no clue what one look like.Ill go on ebay and see if i can find some pics.
> *


no cant take pics anymore.. cam got stolen the other day also.. bad week, lol.. it looks like an older caddy sedan deville


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 02:49 AM~8376940
> *check out the new nitro rc car im goin to pick up this week sometime.. gettin a hell of a deal.. 150 for a 450 dollar car :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

i thought about buyin me a r/c car.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 03:01 AM~8376997
> *i thought about buyin me a r/c car.
> *


buy my rustler, its in the classifieds


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 23 2007, 11:54 PM~8376969
> *bad week, lol..
> *


you too? :uh: i caught the old lady with somebody else when i got off early last night , how much worse you want?..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 03:04 AM~8377018
> *you too? :uh: i caught the old lady with somebody else when i got off early last night , how much worse you want?..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 you guys have make up sex :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 02:10 AM~8377036
> *:0  you guys have make up sex  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


Didi,you talkim bout this car?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 03:14 AM~8377056
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Didi,you talkim bout this car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant see that pic but here:

















its silver with blue interior, pillow top seats


----------



## BODINE

DIDI you need this?

or does your wal mart have em?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 01:04 AM~8377018
> *you too? :uh: i caught the old lady with somebody else when i got off early last night , how much worse you want?..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


did u kick dudes ass homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:19 AM~8377071
> *DIDI you need this?
> 
> or does your wal mart have em?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt this same one just different color


----------



## tyhodge07

oh never mind, thats a buick this is a cutty, im sure they got it, the pink one is a johnny lightening


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:24 AM~8377085
> *oh never mind, thats a buick this is a cutty, im sure they got it, the pink one is a johnny lightening
> *


i know i sold it to you right ?,,,,,if i get any more cuttys you want em?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:24 AM~8377087
> *i know i sold it to you right ?,,,,,if i get any more cuttys you want em?
> *


no, not the pink one, i found that awhile back right when it came out..


----------



## Tip Slow

oh god didi i can't be seen in that,it's bad enough i drive a 96 ford crown vic(but it's sittin on 22''inches).i hate fords but it's a gift from my fiance so i have to drive it.plus that buick is a old grandma car.but it's nice and if it had some 22''or anything bigger on it,i would love to take it off ya hands.Sorry didi


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:25 AM~8377090
> *no, not the pink one, i found that awhile back right when it came out..
> *


didnt i sell you one?a cutty?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 03:26 AM~8377092
> *oh god didi i can't be seen in that,it's bad enough i drive a 96 ford crown vic(but it's sittin on 22''inches).i hate fords but it's a gift from my fiance so i have to drive it.plus that buick is a old grandma car.but it's nice and if it had some 22''or anything bigger on it,i would love to take it off ya hands.Sorry didi
> *


what about this car


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:29 AM~8377102
> *didnt i sell you one?a cutty?
> *


dont think so, thats the only cutty i got


----------



## BODINE

damn i sold this to someone


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:33 AM~8377118
> *damn i sold this to someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not me


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i want one or two.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:35 AM~8377122
> *not me
> *


do you want cuttys if i get some they are 4.44 at wal mart and shippin,i dont want to make money i know you do a lot 1:64,,if you dont want package i could take out and only like 4.44 + tax n shippin , shippin out of package should only be like 1.50 2.00


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:38 AM~8377134
> *do you want cuttys if i get some they are 4.44 at wal mart and shippin,i dont want to make money i know you do a lot 1:64,,if you dont want package i could take out and only like 4.44 + tax n shippin , shippin out of package should only be like 1.50 2.00
> *


i havent really messed with them much lately.. havent had time really, and ive gotten more rc's than anything lately.. i dont even know what cars are out right now, id have to take a look and see what they got, they could have them too.


----------



## BODINE

if i get one it will be this one


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:40 AM~8377142
> *i havent really messed with them much lately.. havent had time really, and ive gotten more rc's than anything lately.. i dont even know what cars are out right now, id have to take a look and see what they got, they could have them too.
> *


i just sold my nitro sport maxx on here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:40 AM~8377143
> *if i get one it will be this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, thats like an og look right there, i might have to get that, if they dont have it by me :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 12:38 AM~8377132
> *i want one or two.....
> *


if i get one ill hit you up


----------



## tyhodge07

i need to find an interior that will fit my 2 door boxes, im wanting to get one painted up py sic and throw it on ebay and see what it goes for since its such a rare car.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:44 AM~8377155
> *i need to find an interior that will fit my 2 door boxes, im wanting to get one painted up py sic and throw it on ebay and see what it goes for since its such a rare car.
> *


throw body on there prolly get good money for it ,,,set a reserve


----------



## BODINE

the cuttys just came out these are new for 2007, so check ur wal marts first


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:45 AM~8377159
> *throw body on there prolly get good money for it ,,,set a reserve
> *


i rather have it fully "restored" id prolly go with the homie rollerz wheels instead of the revell ones.. or just throw both sets in.


----------



## BODINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/1984-OLDS-CUTLASS-PLAS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix

i just got done practicing what do you guys think???





























just a lil sumthin sumthin i been striping for only 2 weeks now and im left handed Not To Many Left Handed Stripers Out There


----------



## BODINE

i got a homie rollers 1:18 remote control ,i think 64 or 63 for sale


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:48 AM~8377174
> *i just got done practicing what do you guys think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fckin nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:48 AM~8377175
> *i got a homie rollers 1:18 remote control ,i think 64 or 63 for sale
> *


i got a couple or had, i took em apart their sittin in a box somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:49 AM~8377179
> *i got a couple or had, i took em apart their sittin in a box somewhere  :biggrin:
> *


lol me to i just put it back together


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 12:49 AM~8377177
> *fckin nice!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks i still got alot more practice to do though


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:50 AM~8377182
> *lol me to i just put it back together
> *


i take everything apart, thats the only way to get inside it and learn stuff about stuff..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 24 2007, 03:51 AM~8377184
> *thanks i still got alot more practice to do though
> *


makes perfect :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im gettin off, and layin down, my back isnt feelin to good,


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:54 AM~8377194
> *alright, im gettin off, and layin down, my back isnt feelin to good,
> *


hope u feel bater ,,,later homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:54 AM~8377196
> *hope u feel bater ,,,later homie
> *


me too... peace


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 12:52 AM~8377187
> *makes perfect  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir the whole time i been striping now i just been worried about thinning out the paint so i pretty much got that down the brush only skipped like 2 times tonight lol

and i can pull pretty straight ass lines for a beginner i just gotta work on the points its hard to lift up where u want your point to end i always end up lifting the brush to late and crossing over into another line :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

didnt catch what u made bold.. but ur thinkin wrong tonight of me bud  :roflmao: im off for now.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 02:30 AM~8377105
> *what about this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if i had nothin else to drive


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 12:38 AM~8377132
> *i want one or two.....
> *


you want the regal? i got it now


----------



## BODINE

red69chevy :wave:


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

got any new pics?


----------



## red69chevy

no not really i been workin on the impala and i cut the trunk and hinged it i have to go see the real one tomorrow so i can see what the trunk looks like


----------



## BODINE

A few days ago I was having some work done at my local garage. A blonde came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. We all looked at each other and another customer asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?" She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine, I have lost it and need a new one.." She replied that she did not know exactly what it was, but this piece had always been there. The mechanic gave her a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of it wrote 710. He then took her over to another car which had its hood up and asked "is there a 710 on this car?" She pointed and said, "Of course, its right there." If you're not sure what a 710 is


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 01:00 AM~8377221
> *you want the regal? i got it now
> *


nah i want a cutlass.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 01:17 AM~8377276
> *nah i want a cutlass.....
> *


k,,,, i check every night when i get off work


----------



## BODINE

lets see old rides :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

88 classic


----------



## rodburner1974

79 Olds Cutty


----------



## zfelix

sold the caddy :happysad:













lookin for a new body towncar with decent miles


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:36 AM~8377323
> *79 Olds Cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE MY FIRST CAR WAS 79 CUTTY


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

wasnt this car crashed??


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 24 2007, 01:56 AM~8377341
> *wasnt this car crashed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup bitch that bought it totaled it month after she got it ,,,,was mint in and out


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i seem to remember seeing a pic of it on my computer smashed up and in a tow lot , i know i saw it here , same car i assume......


----------



## BODINE

yeah , smashed in nfront


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 23 2007, 11:49 PM~8376940
> *check out the new nitro rc car im goin to pick up this week sometime.. gettin a hell of a deal.. 150 for a 450 dollar car :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i had a nitro tamiya terracrusher... that truck was AWESOME!!!

the only thing better abotu nitro is that they have a better high end speed, electric has more torque (accrording to this one hobby shop dude like 3 years ago lol) and it has a longer run time...

BUT there too much work.... id rather chill wiht electric :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:16 PM~8378578
> *i had a nitro tamiya terracrusher... that truck was AWESOME!!!
> 
> the only thing better abotu nitro is that they have a better high end speed, electric has more torque (accrording to this one hobby shop dude like 3 years ago lol) and it has a longer run time...
> 
> BUT there too much work.... id rather chill wiht electric :biggrin:
> *


i had a nitro years back, just never got it running, well i had it running ran it twice, than broke the pull start, so sold it and never got the money (uncles brother) but this one is valued at like 450, so im gonna enjoy it for a little than resale.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

time to check in????


----------



## vengence

<<< checkin in,but will be in the lab for a good while


----------



## rollinoldskoo

same here.... gonna go spray the 75 cutlass i got yesterday....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 06:05 PM~8382451
> *i had a nitro years back, just never got it running, well i had it running ran it twice, than broke the pull start, so sold it and never got the money (uncles brother) but this one is valued at like 450, so im gonna enjoy it for a little than resale.
> *



electric start, or pull?


----------



## BODINE

clocking in


----------



## low4oshow

just got a new cam. i took pics at my old house.







i need to finish a litle more details


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie 
big pimipin clockin in


----------



## hawkeye1777

clockin in


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

done as she's going to get right now. Waiting on afew things.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8383014
> *electric start, or pull?
> *


pull start


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8383995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done as she's going to get right now.  Waiting on afew things.
> *


nice ,,, i sent you somethin today


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 10:45 PM~8383995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done as she's going to get right now.  Waiting on afew things.
> *



LOL! Another one on the shelf ? Hey Look at the decal on the rear ! 



Go get yourself some of that WALTERS DECAL SET ! I get mine from a train store ! It brake the decal down so it will lay flat , not wrinkle and it falls into all the groves and forms to the surface you apply it to !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:54 PM~8384078
> *LOL!      Another  one  on  the  shelf ?    Hey    Look  at the    decal  on the  rear !
> Go  get  yourself  some    of  that  WALTERS  DECAL  SET  !    I  get  mine  from  a  train  store !  It    brake  the  decal  down    so  it  will  lay  flat ,  not  wrinkle    and  it  falls  into  all  the  groves  and  forms  to  the  surface  you    apply  it  to  !
> *



all the decals are getting re-done. I might leave the big side one. Thats one thing I'm waiting on is another decal sheet, the taillights, and some wire to wire up the setup. :cheesy: Specially the one you pointed out. It wasn't cut str8 to begin with.


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: rollinoldskoo, ShowRodFreak, LowandBeyond, *lonnie*, dubelduces, hawkeye1777, BODINE, low4oshow, 8-Ball, the juan and only, YAYOS64, spikekid999, BiggDeee, BlitZ, kevink623


look who i caught peeking...... :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8384195
> *20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: rollinoldskoo, ShowRodFreak, LowandBeyond, lonnie, dubelduces, hawkeye1777, BODINE, low4oshow, 8-Ball, the juan and only, YAYOS64, spikekid999, BiggDeee, BlitZ, kevink623
> look who i caught peeking......  :angry:
> *



hes got a post in the randum shit topic about going to the hospital and surgery and a month.............blah, blah, blah. I was going to pm that post to you, but I figured youd see it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 11:05 AM~8379482
> *:biggrin: hey guys i know i said i was shipping your packages a month ago but got called into surgery like the next day just got home from recovery from a month of sitting in the hard ass hospital bed so im gonna ship one package at a time so just watch the mail low on funds to but i will get your stuff out miss talking to you guys im glad to be back
> *


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 24 2007, 08:11 PM~8383676
> *just got a new cam. i took pics at my old house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to finish a litle more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat yall think


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall hey low the caddy is klean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 24 2007, 09:14 PM~8384271
> *whats up yall hey low the caddy is klean homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow

i might put my car up for sale.how mitch u think i can get for it.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

whats goin on tonight yall


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 24 2007, 11:06 PM~8385050
> *whats goin on tonight yall
> *


Well,...it's good morning for me! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm village people? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jevries

8:00 AM over here....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2007, 02:08 AM~8385064
> *8:00 AM over here....
> *


u get that damn real deal out the box yet :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

since everyone seems to come in here, does anyone know what rit dye runs for at wally world? couple bucks or more?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 24 2007, 11:10 PM~8385079
> *u get that damn real deal out the box yet :dunno:
> *


Soon my friend, soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2007, 02:17 AM~8385118
> *Soon my friend, soon.... :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 8-Ball

i :dunno: how much the rit dye is at wally world. hey how is the baby doing


----------



## BODINE

im still here :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 02:23 AM~8385147
> *i :dunno: how much the rit dye is at wally world.  hey how is the baby doing
> *


it was 1.50.. i needed it to dye a set of my rc wheels, you can even dye chrome with it for that anodized chrome look..  im testing some on chrome right now, ive just seen it done.. and the babys doin good..


----------



## 8-Ball

i didnt kno u could do that with dye. might have to try that out one day.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 04:02 AM~8385346
> *i didnt kno u could do that with dye.  might have to try that out one day.
> *


thats just something i read, that u could dye chrome r/c car wheels with rit dye, so i would think it would work with any other chrome :dunno: not positive yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message



damn.... communists takin over.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:10 AM~8385362
> *THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
> You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message
> damn.... communists takin over.....
> *


you got that excited to see us :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no, only travis is excited when he sees you....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:14 AM~8385380
> *no, only travis is excited when he sees you....
> *


didnt know that, i guess he tells you alot.. thanks for informing me tho  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was replyin to the chop shop thread when it gave me that message....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:18 AM~8385394
> *i was replyin to the chop shop thread when it gave me that message....
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

now this is the question:

little debby brand donutes, which ones u like the most

white powdered donuts
chocolate donuts
:dunno:

me, i like the powdered the most, im not really into chocolate as much as years ago..


----------



## BODINE

powder ones :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:23 AM~8385407
> *powder ones :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nutty bars....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:25 AM~8385413
> *nutty bars....
> *


thats not a donut.. but if we were doing the snack choices, id say star crunch or the cosmic brownies :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

what is your favorite cereal?

mine Honey Smacks :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:28 AM~8385421
> *what is your favorite cereal?
> 
> mine Honey Smacks  :biggrin:
> *


either fruity pebbles or golden grams :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's everybody else at tonight?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:29 AM~8385424
> *where's everybody else at tonight?
> *


the server was being worked on and i think everyone decided to hit the sack instead of wait it out like a trooper


----------



## rollinoldskoo

was good timing for me..... had to pick up my wifey from work.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:32 AM~8385432
> *was good timing for me..... had to pick up my wifey from work.....
> *


i wasnt waiting either, i tried before i went to dye my wheels, than came back after and it was up again


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out, need to get some sleep before the baby is up and wanting to get into stuff..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i kno the feelin.... u've seen what my son has done.....


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just finished goin thru the callin out bullshit....


----------



## 8-Ball

what u think bout that. that is goin to be some crazy shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he gonna have his ass handed to him.... and he knows it.... maybe i should call out LowandBeyond :0 :0 :0 but i got too many shit started already...


----------



## 8-Ball

that would be an awesome buildoff between the both of yall. at least it wouldnt be like a 1 sided match.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe i dunno... i get distracted easily....


----------



## 8-Ball

i saying skill level is pretty even for what i have seen from the both of u guys.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well it wouldn't be like Biggs takin that guy to the slaughterhouse.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

oh well...... nite guys.....


----------



## 8-Ball

i just hope dude can put up somethin cause like they said in the thread dude was on and off line all day and posted a few pics. what makes it worse is biggs was like "look i am at work right now go ahead and start."
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yeah then he posts a 58 vert in progress..... as if biggs hadn't gone there before...


----------



## 8-Ball

then when biggs got homie and hit the lab and pops out that 64 i just wanted to tell dude to put his model back in the box or somethin. i dont kno maybe he will come hard on the yard. only time will tell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i'm out for reals now.... have fun guys....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd call out themonteman but i don't do donks.... against my religion i think.....


----------



## 8-Ball

peace homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

Well guys i just got off my brother cell phone with me fiance and she said that the doc said the twins are gona make it,He said she(my fiance)needs to quit smokin weed cause that can fuck the twins up.I hope everything goes according to plan.

Byran.


----------



## 8-Ball

i hope everything goes well for u homie. i will keep yall in my prayers big dawg


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 04:41 AM~8385577
> *i'd call out themonteman but i don't do donks.... against my religion i think.....
> *


Hey i do lowlows too,just need to stock up on some more shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better hit the buffet if ya wanna stock up on shit....


----------



## 8-Ball

hey Bryan i might be updating the avy pic later on but i will pm u with the new one. just some minor stuff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok have fun..... i really gotta go now....


----------



## Tip Slow

ok 8 see ya later rollin


----------



## 8-Ball

all right yall i think i am punching out to get some building done


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 04:53 AM~8385602
> *all right yall i think i am punching out to get some building done
> *



??????????????????????,are 8?lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 25 2007, 01:14 AM~8385380-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, only travis is excited when he sees you....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2007, 02:17 AM~8385529
> *he gonna have his ass handed to him.... and he knows it.... maybe i should call out LowandBeyond  :0  :0  :0  but i got too many shit started already...
> *



you fucker. :angry: hope you build better than you type. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

well time for me to punch in for tonight whats up yall and welcome to













man i just cant get enough of that pic. my friend just emailed it to me thought i would share


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 10:19 PM~8391989
> *well time for me to punch in for tonight whats up yall and welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i just cant get enough of that pic. my friend just emailed it to me thought i would share
> *


Is there a black heaven,i hope there is cause if not im goin strait to hell.lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

random pic from my album.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 10:35 PM~8392158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Hahahahahaha


----------



## wagonguy

i finnally got the parts for my 4wd on my micro T took me 10 hours JUST to get to this part...



i still have to make a four link, find out how to make a driveshaft... and mount it somehow... im lost, and just quit for tonight....

tommorow is a new day :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:34 PM~8393662
> *:0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lefty doing it real big.... thats how we do!!!! lol


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 8-Ball

were could i get one of those pinstripping brushes from or is it just a regular brush????


----------



## zfelix

eastwood.com


or ebay


i use mack 00 sword striper


----------



## 8-Ball

that shit looks good by the way man.


----------



## zfelix

thanks it just takes alot and alot of practice i been practicing 3 day in a row all this week


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Zack, that looks sweet!! moving on up.  :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

one day i'll take a vacay to indy and stripe your olds


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:42 PM~8393694
> *one day i'll take a vacay to indy and stripe your olds
> *



one day I'll have that olds painted and ready to be striped.


----------



## zfelix

LOL ONE DAY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:46 PM~8393709
> *LOL ONE DAY!!!! :cheesy:
> *


never soon enough.  Shit I haven't even brought it to the new house yet. Its still in the drive of the other place. I own it, but still. I need it here to work on. LOL.


----------



## zfelix

i kinda regret sellin the caddy cause that would have been fun practicing on


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:51 PM~8393728
> *i kinda regret sellin the caddy cause that would have been fun practicing on
> *


told ya that. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

I know.


----------



## LowandBeyond

awwww thats not the only ride around. Pick up another for a nice price and pratice on it. Come get my Impala. You could pratice body repair, paint and pinstrips all at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:58 PM~8392426
> *i finnally got the parts for my 4wd on my micro T took me 10 hours JUST to get to this part...
> 
> 
> 
> i still have to make a four link, find out how to make a driveshaft... and mount it somehow... im lost, and just quit for tonight....
> 
> tommorow is a new day :biggrin:
> *


turnin out good, u just running the same motor for the 4wd or u running 2?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:barf:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up man


----------



## tyhodge07

:no:


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

man so did u find out who stole ur camera


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 12:17 AM~8393815
> *awwww thats not the only ride around.  Pick up another for a nice price and pratice on it.  Come get my Impala.  You could pratice body repair, paint and pinstrips all at the same time.  :biggrin:
> *



dude that impy would be tight as fuck but gas will prolly cost more than the actuall car LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

didi ????????????????????????????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:20 AM~8393980
> *man so did u find out who stole ur camera
> *


NOPE, some black dude with a frow in regency, i dont know who it is, but thats where he said he lived and what he looks like from what my girls friend said when she was talkin shit to him at the expo


----------



## 8-Ball

maybe u should pay that foo a visit and take a problem solver. :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:20 AM~8393981
> *dude that impy would be tight as fuck but gas will prolly cost more than the actuall car LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: make it worth you while, you can pick up the Olds, the 77 impy and the 63 4 door. Call me when there done and I'll give you the rest.


----------



## zfelix

:happysad: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:28 AM~8393998
> *maybe u should pay that foo a visit and take a problem solver. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i used to live in regency, alot of shady mother fuckers in there, my brother in laws crotch rocket got stolen, picked up and thrown in the back of a truck, they tried stealing my car, but broke the ignition and couldnt get it to work.. my car got broken into 3 or 4 times there.. i caught 2 dude breakin into cars one night, i got my sis's pits (i was living with them) and let them loose on them, dudes were cornered... than cops got them ofcourse, than after that my car was never touched :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:30 AM~8394005
> *:happysad:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, ur mommas gonna spank u son.. ull have the fridge stripped, the micro wave, door handle, driveway, i think u found a new addiction :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

i fuckin hate people who do that shit. man when i was in kentucky my roommmates actually watched why some of these dickheads stole my shit while i was over my girls house. man i miss that car :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE Z!!!!! time to start throwing some leaf in there. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 01:31 AM~8394011
> *nice, ur mommas gonna spank u son.. ull have the fridge stripped, the micro wave, door handle, driveway, i think u found a  new addiction  :biggrin:
> *



naw i actually showed her i said i have a suprise for u and i showed her and she liked it :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea that looks good z i might have to give that shit a try.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks good....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:32 AM~8394014
> *i fuckin hate people who do that shit. man when i was in kentucky my roommmates actually watched why some of these dickheads stole my shit while i was over my girls house. man i miss that car :tears:
> *


i was at speedway and went inside, and this car was beside me, i knew the people but cant remember the names, brandon something and his girl that drives the little purple prob, but anyways, i came out and they were gone, and i got into my car and it was all sprayed down with mase and my eyes were burnin and shit, i know it was that little cock sucker, cuz everytime i see em he turns the other way, hes done that for years, when i was gettin out they all quit talkin, than were gone.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 01:33 AM~8394018
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  VERY NICE Z!!!!!  time to start throwing some leaf in there.  :cheesy:
> *



was supposed to get some today but we spent to long at the mall the fuggin michales was closed by the time i got all the back to my side of town :uh:


soon though ima get some metal panels i just dont know where to look lol i wanna start kandying them leafing and striping and hainging them 

maybe even one with patterns? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:34 AM~8394023
> *naw i actually showed her i said i have a suprise for u and i showed her and she liked it :biggrin:
> *



what else was she going to say.......you already had it done. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:36 AM~8394029
> *was supposed to get some today but we spent to long at the mall the fuggin michales was closed by the time i got all the back to my side of town :uh:
> soon though ima get some metal panels i just dont know where to look lol i wanna start kandying them leafing and striping and hainging them
> 
> maybe even one with patterns? :dunno:
> *


just get some of them metal for sale signs and use the backs of them, their cheap..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:36 AM~8394029
> *was supposed to get some today but we spent to long at the mall the fuggin michales was closed by the time i got all the back to my side of town :uh:
> soon though ima get some metal panels i just dont know where to look lol i wanna start kandying them leafing and striping and hainging them
> 
> maybe even one with patterns? :dunno:
> *



plexi glass. What ever happened to that? It'll be fine.


----------



## tyhodge07

hittin up a car show this weekend :0 a bunch of hot rods and shit.. no cam tho, so i cant take pics, i might borrow my moms or buy one before we go


----------



## zfelix

iono i'll find something out :biggrin: thanks guys hopefully i'll be good enough to stripe a real car someday


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:41 AM~8394046
> *iono i'll find something out :biggrin: thanks guys hopefully i'll be good enough to stripe a real car someday
> *


by time that happends ull have parkisons disease :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

is it downtown by the old library


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:43 AM~8394051
> *is it downtown by the old library
> *


nope, greensburg, my girl said its like 3 miles long of just cars lined up


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:41 AM~8394046
> *iono i'll find something out :biggrin: thanks guys hopefully i'll be good enough to stripe a real car someday
> *




fool please :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 01:42 AM~8394049
> *by time that happends ull have parkisons disease  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:45 AM~8394057
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

ooo it was one downtown like 2 weeks ago and the airforce was there had a few old hot rods and classics


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:47 AM~8394063
> *ooo it was one downtown like 2 weeks ago and the airforce was there had a few old hot rods and classics
> *


musta missed it.. theres a little get together every saturday in greenwood, at the suds, the old drive up byt the library, with a bunch of badass cars, i seen a cutty the other night, its was an orange, had pumps that folded out of the trunk lid, pretty badd ass, but he was just rollin through so i couldnt check it out or see who was drivin it


----------



## tyhodge07

ight im gonna give my pillow some head, peace out :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 01:43 AM~8394053
> *fool please  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8280789
> *here is my homies car, almost the same exact color. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## rodburner1974

now THAT is something i have never seen!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:17 AM~8394107
> *now  THAT is something i have NEVER seen before!
> *







Also looks like you have never typed it before either ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 04:21 AM~8394114
> *Also  looks  like  you  have never  typed    it  before  either !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



gosh damnit! i can't get it to work LOL.....i was actually trying to find some of your posts so i could see how ya did it LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:22 AM~8394116
> *gosh damnit! i can't get it to work LOL.....i was actually trying to find some of your posts so i could see how ya did it LOL*


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 04:24 AM~8394119
> *:biggrin:
> *



this work?


how about this?


i give up lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Bob what you need to do is only size it once It looks like you tring to size and color ! 




Type what you want to say then HIGHLIGHT ! when its highlighted then hit the size or the color tab ! Note if you highlight an area you what sized and color you dont have to rehighlight ! just do it all at once ! Try it !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:27 AM~8394125
> *this work?
> how about this?
> i give up lol
> *



:0


----------



## BODINE

see i cant do it either, i tried to just do i give up


----------



## BODINE

one more time


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 04:33 AM~8394137
> *Bob     what  you  need  to  do    is     only   size    it    once   It  looks   like  you     tring  to   size  and  color  !
> Type   what  you  want  to   say   then     HIGHLIGHT   !     when  its   highlighted   then     hit  the  size   or  the  color    tab !   Note     if  you   highlight  an  area   you  what    sized  and   color    you   dont  have  to   rehighlight !     just   do  it   all   at   once  !    Try  it !
> *



ok lets try WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 04:42 AM~8394156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU ARE GONNA NEED A STEP LADDER TO GET UP ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

let me try color


----------



## rodburner1974

OK I AM GOING TO BED


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy+Jul 26 2007, 01:16 AM~8393963-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 01:33 AM~8394019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:42 AM~8394156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wish I could photoshop. I'd give you your helmet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 04:48 AM~8394167
> *wish I could photoshop.  I'd give you your helmet.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




LOL damn i am still up.......cya!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 04:48 AM~8394167
> *wish I could photoshop.  I'd give you your helmet.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 12:34 AM~8393850
> *turnin out good, u just running the same motor for the 4wd or u running 2?
> *



i havent figured that out yet... :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 04:56 AM~8394080
> *
> *


u posting that cuz what i said, cuz i think that is the car.. whose the owner of this, you know?


----------



## tyhodge07

damn squirrel keeps comin up on our porch, we live up stairs, and he keeps trying to get the bird food, i chase him away with my rc car since he seems to come at me when i walk out there :0 if it was dark out, id shoot his ass with my bb gun :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 10:46 AM~8394991
> *i havent figured that out yet... :dunno:
> *


just make sure on ur steering if ur running 2 servos that you have it hooked up opposite or ull be having a hard time turning.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 12:02 PM~8396887
> *just make sure on ur steering if ur running 2 servos that you have it hooked up opposite or ull be having a hard time turning.
> *



when i get some money, im going to be buying the K5 snap kit blazer from AMT, and redoing it all over again, cuz i cant get it working right with this body...

and its going to be more setup like the 2.2 crawlers (1/10th scale)

but still goign to be 1/24 LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:09 PM~8396957
> *when i get some money, im going to be buying the K5 snap kit blazer from AMT, and redoing it all over again, cuz i cant get it working right with this body...
> 
> and its going to be more setup like the 2.2 crawlers (1/10th scale)
> 
> but still goign to be 1/24 LOL
> *


i think it would look too top heavy than, id look for something more its scale, the grave digger hotwheels body fits nice on it


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 12:16 PM~8397024
> *i think it would look too top heavy than, id look for something more its scale, the grave digger hotwheels body fits nice on it
> *



its 1/20 scale right now :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

i got some money i want to spend on a new rc car or on parts for mine, dont know which one yet, might just upgrade some batts or get some alluminum parts but id have to order them and dont want to wait, im itching to spend money.. im gonna go out to this shop and look and see what they got, and im gonna try out their dirt track they have today, since it just rain, get it all nice and muddy :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 12:27 PM~8397143
> *i got some money i want to spend on a new rc car or on parts for mine, dont know which one yet, might just upgrade some batts or get some alluminum parts but id have to order them and dont want to wait, im itching to spend money.. im gonna go out to this shop and look and see what they got, and im gonna try out their dirt track they have today, since it just rain, get it all nice and muddy :cheesy:
> *



you should turn your pede into a rockcrawler :cheesy:

itll be pretty cheap to do it, i can get you a list of sites to go to....


----------



## red69chevy

how was the popcorn john


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:24 PM~8398151
> *how was the popcorn john
> *



still havent looked at all of them, ill do that later on tonight!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 09:01 AM~8396870
> *damn squirrel keeps comin up on our porch, we live up stairs, and he keeps trying to get the bird food, i chase him away with my rc car since he seems to come at me when i walk out there :0 if it was dark out, id shoot his ass with my bb gun  :biggrin:
> *


he's just a squirrel tryin to get a nut......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 05:14 PM~8398037
> *you should turn your pede into a rockcrawler :cheesy:
> 
> itll be pretty cheap to do it, i can get you a list of sites to go to....
> *


i took it to the track today and blew the motor right after i threw the second batt in :angry: i also bought a mini-t :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Clocking In 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## vengence

:wave: whassup yall, and hope all is well for ya zach..


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2007, 07:04 PM~8400557
> *:wave: whassup yall, and hope all is well for ya zach..
> *



thank you im gonna send your package first thing in the morning


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats up ZACK ! I got the pm ! You are in my families blessing ! Be strong ! Prove to your father you can be just as big as of man as he his ! MAKE POPS PROUD !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 04:09 PM~8400600
> *Whats   up  ZACK  !    I  got  the  pm !     You  are  in  my  families  blessing  !    Be  strong  !  Prove  to  your    father    you  can  be    just  as  big  as  of  man  as  he  his  !  MAKE  POPS  PROUD  !
> *


x-2


----------



## zfelix

Thanks David


hey dave i know u paint real cars but have u ever leafed a real car???

a guy in our car club wants me to leaf and stripe his frame for is impala hno:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 06:59 PM~8400511
> *i took it to the track today and blew the motor right after i threw the second batt in :angry: i also bought a mini-t  :biggrin:
> *



that blows  i hate blowing motors....

tell me hwo that mini T works, i might be buying one someday....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8400622
> *Thanks David
> hey dave i know u paint real cars but have u ever leafed a real car???
> 
> a guy in our car club wants me to leaf and stripe his frame for is impala hno:
> *



On real cars its a differnt ! the left comes on sheets ! Kinda like tracing paper ! and about the size of a note book paper ! YOU MUST KEEP IT FROM GETTING WRINKLED OR SMASHED ! AND its not cheap Zack ! 


But you tape it off like a pattern ! Add the adhisive and then lay the sheet out like your foiling a model ! I Have use a dremel to add the swirlly marks , or you thumb and some compond works but takes alot longer ! 


I HATE DOING IT ! I NEVER HAD NOTHING BUT BAD LUCK ! But Marinate is good at it ! Get more info from him if you need it !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 07:05 PM~8400563
> *thank you im gonna send your package first thing in the morning
> *


thank you,then it would look like i might be ready for paint soon....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 07:38 PM~8400878
> *On  real  cars    its  a  differnt !  the  left    comes  on  sheets  !  Kinda  like  tracing  paper !    and  about the  size  of  a  note  book  paper !  YOU  MUST  KEEP  IT    FROM  GETTING    WRINKLED  OR    SMASHED !    AND  its  not  cheap    Zack !
> But    you    tape  it  off  like  a  pattern  !    Add  the  adhisive    and  then  lay  the  sheet    out  like  your    foiling  a  model  !      I  Have  use  a  dremel  to  add  the  swirlly  marks  ,  or  you  thumb    and  some  compond    works  but    takes  alot  longer !
> I HATE  DOING  IT  !  I  NEVER  HAD  NOTHING  BUT  BAD  LUCK !      But  Marinate    is    good  at  it  !    Get  more  info  from  him  if  you  need it !
> *



oh i thought u had some knowledge on it cause its totally differnt on a real car then a model cause u have to brush clear coat on it before u stripe it so it doesnt peel off but i was wondering what clear do u use lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 10:37 PM~8400862
> *that blows  i hate blowing motors....
> 
> tell me hwo that mini T works, i might be buying one someday....
> *


yea it does suck, now im stuck with a stock motor and a 27t motor, which is slow as hell. :angry: ill have to get another soon, but ill prolly run stock cuz im wanting to go brushless on the mini-t..

the mini isnt very fast imo out of the box, plus ull want to buy the 7.2 volt losi batt, it comes rtr once u buy 8 batts for the controller and 4 for the car, but them will just keep running dead and be pointless, so the losi batt ur better off buying when u get the car.. i cant even ramp a speed bump, it flips everytime.. the suspension is really weak, i had to tightin the springs up a bunch so it would bottom out, but not its set about right, but i want it alot fast, so im lookin for a bl setup.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8401302
> *yea it does suck, now im stuck with a stock motor and a 27t motor, which is slow as hell.  :angry:  ill have to get another soon, but ill prolly run stock cuz im wanting to go brushless on the mini-t..
> 
> the mini isnt very fast imo out of the box, plus ull want to buy the 7.2 volt losi batt, it comes rtr once u buy 8 batts for the controller and 4 for the car, but them will just keep running dead and be pointless, so the losi batt ur better off buying when u get the car.. i cant even ramp a speed bump, it flips everytime.. the suspension is really weak, i had to tightin the springs up a bunch so it would bottom out, but not its set about right, but i want it alot fast, so im lookin for a bl setup..  :biggrin:
> *


trust me i know what ya mean tyler,


then again you shouldnt wanna do what i seen done here and get a 1/10 scale race motor and mod it in there....that was drastic work and that thing was flyin till the gearbox exploded..


----------



## 8-Ball

yes sir clocking in tonight whats up yall :wave:


----------



## lonnie

im fixin to hit the hay glad to be apart of the club


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:37 PM~8400862
> *that blows  i hate blowing motors....
> 
> tell me hwo that mini T works, i might be buying one someday....
> *


hehe i blew the motor on my cadillac about a month after i got the transmission fixed....


----------



## red69chevy

im clockin in too :wave: i just did adjustable suspension for the first time ever from scratch lol


----------



## red69chevy

im uploadin pics as i type


----------



## Tip Slow

Can't wait to see 88mcls


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 11:18 PM~8402541
> *Can't wait to see 88mcls
> *


x2


----------



## rodburner1974

<span style=\'color:red\'>WAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 10:18 PM~8402541
> *Can't wait to see 88mcls
> *


here i am


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin just chill u


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 12:26 AM~8402599
> *NOOOTTTTTTHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIINNNNNNN*


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:56 PM~8402338
> *im clockin in too :wave:  i just did adjustable suspension for the first time ever from scratch lol
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

gdfjklngngjkfgjkgyuvhurfhrufhfbhr4byh7df77y47r38u458whatareyoualldoingtonightjfnvnfuvybgvufgvyugyuvbgerybyueryubgfryfr8ry74yr495u905i505o60,45i6959u5m8vuhujkgfnjubvnfjndfjgujgjfjfngjfbgshubgfusgjusnjnbunchofboredfoold...bngfbnuiguitnguitbnguitguitbugiburgjkdsbngjudfhbguifuiugdfuighf7iynt75ybngkbnglbnjnbjnbuhbutrngjktrnhjbvhntuibnuyouvnfnudfnuvnhmustbgjubngbnubereallynjgnbugnborednbvuuiuitobereadingallthisshitjuvbnjuvfnvibvfibfvhy7eh7gtrhghjghjktrdfbhjvbdfuhbgdfyugjtbngjbvgfuihbuthguitnrgbtrhjbyuvbfrghtrnguihdamn,stillhereklgnbjugtnbuingtrininbuitnbjnjgfnbvnubnfuodbngdbjgtnhbugfnbungjubnbnjkbnjknbjfnbjunbutunhuallrightthatsitnjugnbuinbuigtnubingtbinbnjkdbnjkdbnjnugdnbuignjjustyouwaitandseebjkglnbjgnbjkgnbjgnbjkgnjbngjnbjgnbjg

more hidden messages....  how bored are you, really?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 27 2007, 12:31 AM~8402637
> *gdfjklngngjkfgjkgyuvhurfhrufhfbhr4byh7df77y47r38u458whatareyoualldoingtonightjfnvnfuvybgvufgvyugyuvbgerybyueryubgfryfr8ry74yr495u905i505o60,45i6959u5m8vuhujkgfnjubvnfjndfjgujgjfjfngjfbgshubgfusgjusnjnbunchofboredfoold...bngfbnuiguitnguitbnguitguitbugiburgjkdsbngjudfhbguifuiugdfuighf7iynt75ybngkbnglbnjnbjnbuhbutrngjktrnhjbvhntuibnuyouvnfnudfnuvnhmustbgjubngbnubereallynjgnbugnborednbvuuiuitobereadingallthisshitjuvbnjuvfnvibvfibfvhy7eh7gtrhghjghjktrdfbhjvbdfuhbgdfyugjtbngjbvgfuihbuthguitnrgbtrhjbyuvbfrghtrnguihdamn,stillhereklgnbjugtnbuingtrininbuitnbjnjgfnbvnubnfuodbngdbjgtnhbugfnbungjubnbnjkbnjknbjfnbjunbutunhuallrightthatsitnjugnbuinbuigtnubingtbinbnjkdbnjkdbnjnugdnbuignjjustyouwaitandseebjkglnbjgnbjkgnbjgnbjkgnjbngjnbjgnbjg
> 
> more hidden messages....   how bored are you, really?
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ouch so close.... missed a few though .....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8401302
> *yea it does suck, now im stuck with a stock motor and a 27t motor, which is slow as hell.  :angry:  ill have to get another soon, but ill prolly run stock cuz im wanting to go brushless on the mini-t..
> 
> the mini isnt very fast imo out of the box, plus ull want to buy the 7.2 volt losi batt, it comes rtr once u buy 8 batts for the controller and 4 for the car, but them will just keep running dead and be pointless, so the losi batt ur better off buying when u get the car.. i cant even ramp a speed bump, it flips everytime.. the suspension is really weak, i had to tightin the springs up a bunch so it would bottom out, but not its set about right, but i want it alot fast, so im lookin for a bl setup..  :biggrin:
> *



i seen videos of the brushless in it, and WOW, it would be hard to keep on the road :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

any chamillionaire fans i think his new videos might put a hold on his ultimate victory cd.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 10:31 PM~8402637
> *gdfjklngngjkfgjkgyuvhurfhrufhfbhr4byh7df77y47r38u458 whatareyoualldoingtonight jfnvnfuvybgvufgvyugyuvbgerybyueryubgfryfr8ry74yr495u905i505o60,45i6959u5m8vuhujkgfnjubvnfjndfjgujgjfjfngjfbgshubgfusgjusnjn bunchofboredfool  d...bngfbnuiguitnguitbnguitguitbugiburgjkdsbngjudfhbguifuiugdfuighf7iynt75ybngkbnglbnjnbjnbuhbutrngjktrnhjbvhntuibnuyouvnfnudfnuvnhmustbgjubngbnube really njgnbugn bored nbvuuiui tobereadingallthisshit juvbnjuvfnvibvfibfvhy7eh7gtrhghjghjktrdfbhjvbdfuhbgdfyugjtbngjbvgfuihbuthguitnrgbtrhjbyuvbfrghtrnguih damn,stillhere klgnbjugtnbuingtrininbuitnbjnjgfnbvnubnfuodbngdbjgtnhbugfnbungjubnbnjkbnjknbjfnbjunbutunhu allrightthatsit njugnbuinbuigtnubingtbinbnjkdbnjkdbnjnugdnbuignj justyouwaitandsee bjkglnbjgnbjkgnbjgnbjkgnjbngjnbjgnbjg
> 
> more hidden messages....   how bored are you, really?
> *


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 10:29 PM~8402623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you guys think?


----------



## layn22sonframe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


and WHASUP to the night crew at 1:06 uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2007, 11:17 PM~8401366
> *trust me i know what ya mean tyler,
> then again you shouldnt wanna do what i seen done here and get a 1/10 scale race motor and mod it in there....that was drastic work and that thing was flyin till the gearbox exploded..
> *


whats a nice motor i should get, i want speed.. i got a older futaba esc


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 01:59 AM~8402886
> *i seen videos of the brushless in it, and WOW, it would be hard to keep on the road :biggrin:
> *


i dont care, lol.. i like speed, they got a full set of alloy parts for 102 bucks, thats like all the steering knuckes, arms, etc.. alot of what u need, i might pick that up sometime. but i need to go brushless first :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 02:05 AM~8402939
> *any chamillionaire fans i think his new videos might put a hold on his ultimate victory cd.
> *


yea, hes tight.. you heard that newer kanye song..


----------



## 8-Ball

the one chamillionaire did if so yea i got the new mixtape he put out. but if its actually kanye no i havent. but cham's evening news song and video is goin to bring him alot of attention from stick in the mud's in the upper class.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 03:44 AM~8403466
> *the one chamillionaire did if so yea i got the new mixtape he put out. but if its actually kanye no i havent. but cham's evening news song and video is goin to bring him alot of attention from stick in the mud's in the upper class.
> *


kanye west - cant tell me nothin

if you have something to download song with get this. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i like that song u should hear how cham did a remix to it. i like both of them. but kanye's version has jeezy in it.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 03:58 AM~8403508
> *yea i like that song u should hear how cham did a remix to it. i like both of them.  but kanye's version has jeezy in it.
> *


whats the name of the remix, i wanna get it


----------



## 8-Ball

its called nothin but lies another good one off his mixtape is a remix to that neyo ft. fabulous song. and cham's is called get on my level


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:03 AM~8403521
> *its called nothin but lies another good one off his mixtape is a remix to that neyo ft. fabulous song.  and cham's is called get on my level
> *


i cant find it, what song number and cd is it on..


----------



## 8-Ball

its on his new mixtape messiah 3. here u go he has it on his website and he also has mixtape messiah 2 both r good though http://chamillionaire.com/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:14 AM~8403545
> *its on his new mixtape messiah 3. here u go he has it on his website and he also has mixtape messiah 2 both r good though http://chamillionaire.com/
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

no problem homie man i have all his cd's he has come out with from when he was with paul wall til now. i am a huge fan of his


----------



## rodburner1974

i battled chamillionaire like 5 years ago or 6 years ago on Napster when it was free and there was sites to upload your freestyles to so you could do it voice or keys. i got voted and he lost the battle. i am a white guy that has been around the block many times.....but it's a shame he got beat by me. :biggrin: the next thing i know .....BAM! he is on the radio! by the way he used to have his name as kamillion. 
he is good, but i will never forget that i whipped his ass in a battle


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:46 AM~8403596
> *i battled chamillionaire like 5 years ago or 6 years ago on Napster when it was free and there was sites to upload your freestyles to so you could do it voice or keys. i got voted and he lost the battle. i am a white guy that has been around the block many times.....but it's a shame he got beat by me.  :biggrin:  the next thing i know .....BAM! he is on the radio! by the way he used to have his name as kamillion.
> he is good, but i will never forget that i whipped his ass in a battle
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 02:46 AM~8403596
> *i battled chamillionaire like 5 years ago or 6 years ago on Napster when it was free and there was sites to upload your freestyles to so you could do it voice or keys. i got voted and he lost the battle. i am a white guy that has been around the block many times.....but it's a shame he got beat by me.  :biggrin:  the next thing i know .....BAM! he is on the radio! by the way he used to have his name as kamillion.
> he is good, but i will never forget that i whipped his ass in a battle
> *


what??? did u know he wrote all of paul walls lyrics then they broke up and now that they cool again on paul walls most recent cd he wrote those lyrics also.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:49 AM~8403602
> *what??? did u know he wrote all of paul walls lyrics then they broke up and now that they cool again on paul walls most recent cd he wrote those lyrics also.
> *


paul wall :thumbsdown: :uh: ihate that dude..


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 03:49 AM~8403602
> *what??? did u know he wrote all of paul walls lyrics then they broke up and now that they cool again on paul walls most recent cd he wrote those lyrics also.
> *



maybe i should not have posted this, since disbeleif would come about. :uh: 

but no.....i don't pay attention to all that anymore.....i build models.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:58 AM~8403615
> *maybe i should not have posted this, since disbeleif would come about.  :uh:
> 
> but no.....i don't pay attention to all that anymore.....i build models.
> *


:uh: MINI IS CALLIN U OUT ON A BATTLE :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

naw i was saying what in shock not in disbelief. shit i kno people whoo have freestyled with several famous rappers and beat them.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 03:59 AM~8403617
> *:uh: MINI IS CALLIN U OUT ON A BATTLE  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 05:00 AM~8403619
> *naw i was saying what in shock not in disbelief. shit i kno people whoo have freestyled with several famous rappers and beat them.
> *


I WAS ON 8MILE RIPPIN EMINEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:00 AM~8403619
> *naw i was saying what in shock not in disbelief. shit i kno people whoo have freestyled with several famous rappers and beat them.
> *



lol k, well that's just it......my game was tighter than his and my comebacks were funnier


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:02 AM~8403623
> *lol k, well that's just it......my game was tighter than his and my comebacks were funnier
> *


MINI DONT THINK THAT, HE SAID HES DOWN FOR WHATEVER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 04:01 AM~8403621
> *I WAS ON 8MILE RIPPIN EMINEM UP  :biggrin:
> *



I thought they deleted that gay seen!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 04:03 AM~8403625
> *I  thought  they  deleted    that  gay  seen!
> *



LOL that is too funny!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 05:03 AM~8403625
> *I  thought  they  deleted    that  gay  seen!
> *


WHICH GAY SEEN DID U CATCH, U MUST OF GOTTEN THE UNRATED VERSION :biggrin: I SENT HIS ASS BACK TO 8MILE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:04 AM~8403630
> *LOL that is too funny!
> *


 :biggrin: 


well fellas i got a Doctors visit in the moring I need to get some sleep ! Bekind PLEASE REWIND !


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 04:06 AM~8403634
> *:biggrin:
> well  fellas  i got  a  Doctors  visit  in the moring  I  need  to  get  some  sleep !  Bekind  PLEASE  REWIND  !
> *



CIAO!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 05:06 AM~8403634
> *:biggrin:
> well  fellas  i got  a  Doctors  visit  in the moring  I  need  to  get  some  sleep !  Bekind  PLEASE  REWIND  !
> *


peels emos teg ot deen I gnirom eht ni tisiv srotcoD a tog i sallef llew


----------



## 8-Ball

the closest i got to freestyling against someone famous. was spittin (rapping) with the guy that made lil flip's game over beat. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 05:08 AM~8403638
> *the closest i got to freestyling against someone famous. was spittin (rapping) with the guy that made lil flip's game over beat. :biggrin:
> *


artist known as choke :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

who flip


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 05:11 AM~8403643
> *who flip
> *


 :uh: you silly :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

bed time for me, im out :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

last time i choked was on a chicken wing at hooters :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:18 AM~8403650
> *last time i choked was on a chicken wing at hooters :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


DAMN!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 04:18 AM~8403650
> *last time i choked was on a hooter at chicken wings :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

me to peace homie :wave:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 12:39 AM~8403438
> *i dont care, lol..  i like speed, they got a full set of alloy parts for 102 bucks, thats like all the steering knuckes, arms, etc.. alot of what u need, i might pick that up sometime. but i need to go brushless first  :biggrin:
> *



ya, your goign to need the aluminum shit once you get that brushless :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8404505
> *ya, your goign to need the aluminum shit once you get that brushless :cheesy:
> *


im tryin to trade the rustler for a mamba setup, since they run 100 bucks brand new.. just have to find the person with one laying around or wait until someone buys my rusty than buy the setup..

i noticed they have the alluminum tranny case already out for the mini, its like 16 or 16 bucks or something.. the micro isnt out yet, but will be itll be 15 bucks..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 09:39 AM~8405157
> *im tryin to trade the rustler for a mamba setup, since they run 100 bucks brand new.. just have to find the person with one laying around or wait until someone buys my rusty than buy the setup..
> 
> i noticed they have the alluminum tranny case already out for the mini, its like 16 or 16 bucks or something.. the micro isnt out yet, but will be itll be 15 bucks..
> *



thetoyz.com

they have all the aluminum shit you can get for micro T :biggrin:

take a gander...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 12:44 PM~8405198
> *thetoyz.com
> 
> they have all the aluminum shit you can get for micro T :biggrin:
> 
> take a gander...
> *


been there, i look there all the time, i dont have a micro anymore tho.. i got the pede, rusty, mini, and another pede or rusty, i got the rusty started and i got all the parts lined up to buy, im just wanting to sell the rusty i got than build from scratch..


----------



## tyhodge07

thinkin red and blue parts or silver and purple

http://www.rcxmini.com/product_info.php?products_id=50


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.rcxshop.com/newsdesk_info.php?newsdesk_id=137

:0 thats a dream setup there.. i bet theres atleast 1500 into that chasis and the other shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.rcplanet.com/Integy_Alloy_Evo_X...p/intt7200b.htm

might have to do all silver, cuz its cheaper to go this rout on the alluminum,, but u cant miss match what you want, and the tranny case is even included :0 might have to get this first before the brushless setup, cuz that will prolly just rip the gearbox apart anyways..


----------



## zfelix

THIS IS AS CLOSE TO PERFECT AS It GETS


----------



## zfelix

Been Buffing All Morning :uh: my arms is half dead......


----------



## tyhodge07

very nice.. sparkly


----------



## tyhodge07

230 in parts i want for the mini, not including the brushless setup (105) and the gearing ill have to upgrade.. :0 i better take shit off the list, and just get shit ill need for now, lol.. cuz if i drop all that into this and try to sell, ill get 200 out of it, screw that shit  and thats 105 for the car, than 95 for all the parts :uh: never, ill pass for now.. ill wait and take it all in on trades for shit i dont need


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8405244
> *been there, i look there all the time, i dont have a micro anymore tho.. i got the pede, rusty, mini, and another pede or rusty, i got the rusty started and i got all the parts lined up to buy, im just wanting to sell the rusty i got than build from scratch..
> *



love that site, great prices uffin:

if my deal on this 1/6th jeep rockcrawler doesnt go through, ill talk to you (again) about the rusty :biggrin:



> *http://www.rcxshop.com/newsdesk_info.php?newsdesk_id=137
> 
> thats a dream setup there.. i bet theres atleast 1500 into that chasis and the other shit.*


:wow:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 03:18 PM~8406417
> *love that site, great prices uffin:
> 
> if my deal on this 1/6th jeep rockcrawler doesnt go through, ill talk to you (again) about the rusty :biggrin:
> :wow:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and* 5 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, hawkeye1777, Pokey, Linc


----------



## zfelix

:wow:


----------



## vengence

whassup yall,checkin in....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what do you strip paint off a resin body with? i don't wanna fukk it up....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:33 PM~8409821
> *what do you strip paint off a resin body with? i don't wanna fukk it up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you do is put in a well packed box and SHIP THIS WAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did that with that other one already man.... help a brother out.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8409845
> *did that with that other one already man.... help a brother out.....
> *



The only way i have stripped resin is the FLAKE or PEEL it off !


Find a croner where lets say the bumper will cover ! 


Stick you hobby knife on the edge and shove it in a little at a time getting under the paint ! If its done right you can pull it off in a Bigger sections ! If you can get it to start flakin Stick duck tape to it ! Smash it down and then pull back ! :biggrin: 



Its the only 2 things i know to strip resin other then sanding it off !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so no purple bath......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:43 PM~8409903
> *so no purple bath......
> *



I WOULDN'T SOAK IT IN ANYTHING ! Resin Is pour us ! It will suck it up and you lost $ 53.00 Bucks ! :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 07:45 PM~8409920
> *I  WOULDN'T  SOAK  IT  IN  ANYTHING  !    Resin  Is    pour us  !  It  will  suck it    up    and    you  lost  $ 53.00  Bucks  !  :angry:
> *


ok so when its time for paint work on the caprice i can send it to you right...? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2007, 09:50 PM~8409955
> *ok so when its time for paint work on the caprice i can send it to you right...?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



The ONLY THING I PUT RESIN IN TO SOAK IS WHITE WALL CLEANER ! And thats only for a few Hour's 1 day tops !


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 07:33 PM~8409821
> *what do you strip paint off a resin body with? i don't wanna fukk it up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you all ever try soakin' a rag in thinner and just wipe off all the paint....
thats' how i cleaned my astro....








i painted black so i can do some windows, but when i peeled off the maskin' tape it fucked it up so i had to clean it...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8410021
> *you all ever try soakin' a rag in thinner and just wipe off all the paint....
> thats' how i cleaned my astro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  painted black so i can do some windows, but when i peeled off the maskin' tape it fucked it up so i had to clean it...
> *


I DONT THINK EVEN IF YOU USED A STICK OF TNT, IT WOULD MESS UP THAT VAN. THOSE THING'S ARE SOLID AS A ROCK. :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8410034
> *I DONT THINK EVEN IF YOU USED A STICK OF TNT,  IT WOULD MESS UP THAT VAN. THOSE THING'S ARE SOLID AS A ROCK. :0
> *


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8410021
> *you all ever try soakin' a rag in thinner and just wipe off all the paint....
> thats' how i cleaned my astro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  painted black so i can do some windows, but when i peeled off the maskin' tape it fucked it up so i had to clean it...
> *












LOOK ...















STILL PAINTED...

















SOAK YOUR RAG/TOWEL...

















JUST RUB ,WIPING ALL THE FUCKED UP PAINT OFF











DONE DEAL....


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## vengence

dang ryan....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2007, 08:15 PM~8410107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO THATS HOW IT'S DONE ?!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2007, 05:04 PM~8410034
> *I DONT THINK EVEN IF YOU USED A STICK OF TNT,  IT WOULD MESS UP THAT VAN. THOSE THING'S ARE SOLID AS A ROCK. :0
> *


what do you do Biggs?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am Out ! See you guys some time later ! Peace !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

have fun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite all.....


----------



## red69chevy

hello im clockin in if someone else will even tho its deadin here


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 27 2007, 10:52 PM~8410347
> *SO THATS HOW IT'S DONE ?!
> *


that's the way us pro's do it :biggrin: lol


----------



## tyhodge07

got a new cam today, and pretty much forgot we had it on us at the car show, so i only got a few pics.. one is of the mini-t with the decals takin off and i put a red stripe down in red splittin the colors.. than a pic of a tv in the wheel well of an excursion, has like 14 tv's total, u can see the lil glass pic of the amps glarring off of them and the left is tv setup and right is speaker.. it had croc flames in the seats grill in the back comin off the door, etc.. a lift, pretty crazy.. than a couple other pics.. the skull pic is something i fell in love with cuz the way it looked and how clean it was..


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 wheres every1 at :dunno:


----------



## red69chevy

man you late.........lol j/p whusup wit u


----------



## BODINE

i just got off work


----------



## tyhodge07

cool.. sucks to work on a weekend, i refuse to work unless i need extra money


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just finished hookin up a wireless network for my house now i got a real fukkin connection....


----------



## 8-Ball

shit i just got off like an hour and a half ago and y do stupid ass servers always put in a order like 2 minutes before the kitchen closes???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u work?


----------



## 8-Ball

the restaurant in downtown indianapolis, in called deanos restaurant wine bar tyler u and the old lady should come down one day. nut yea this serve almost got the a rick james style slap. i had just cut off everything and was almost done cleaning u pall i had to do was whip down the stove and empty the trash then dipset on they ass. and this bitch comes back there and was like is it to late to order a steak.


----------



## red69chevy

a mock up of the monte on 3 with positionable suspension








how do yall like it so far?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

really is on 3 eh...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

whats up with that paint?


----------



## 8-Ball

take a closer pic of the suspension


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's the damn night crew tonight????


----------



## vengence

im here and everywhere.....

that monte looks like a start,what model is that for you? #2 

just asking not pitchin ya shit..


----------



## 8-Ball

well lets see
i'm here u here vengence is here tyler was here i think lowandbeyond is at work and the rest well i dont kno maybe sleepin


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2007, 12:37 AM~8417608
> *well lets see
> i'm here u here vengence is here tyler was here i think lowandbeyond is at work and the rest well i dont kno maybe sleepin
> *


lol hard to tell homie......


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

im here, iwas surfin around at rc shit, and look at this shit i came across. very crazy.. J whats goin through ur head on this, i know its not a lowrider, but still the build.. 
http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_5724210/tm.htm


----------



## vengence

hmmmmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2007, 09:47 PM~8417649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 01:03 AM~8417690
> *
> *


you funny


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 29 2007, 04:00 AM~8417686
> *hmmmmm
> *


that shit crazy, and theres something funny about it.. he's doing an onroad, im in the process of building an off-road 1:64 scale.. hes also running a 50mhz lipo.. i emailed him to see where he got it, and i want the esc he is r unning.. since it holds the crystals :0 

the body is just sitting on there, and there will be different wheels, these are wheels im using to go off of, ill have wider wheels


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 01:20 AM~8417728
> *that shit crazy, and theres something funny about it.. he's doing an onroad, im in the process of building an off-road 1:64 scale.. hes also running a 50mhz lipo.. i emailed him to see where he got it, and i want the esc he is r unning.. since it holds the crystals  :0
> 
> the body is just sitting on there, and there will be different wheels, these are wheels im using to go off of, ill have wider wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just make sure you keep that rear axel from movin sideways on ya...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 01:36 AM~8417763
> *hno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:barf:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 01:43 AM~8417776
> *:barf:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 02:02 AM~8417817
> *:twak:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 02:12 AM~8417833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww looks like it just got woke up...



stomp it.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## vengence

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## vengence

LOL I JUST PUT WHAT COMES TO MIND WHEN I SEE THE PIC..


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 03:01 AM~8417897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 05:01 AM~8417897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rollinoldskoo

JUST HOW BORED ARE WE.....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 03:07 AM~8417903
> *JUST HOW BORED ARE WE.....
> *


BORED ENOUGH TO REALLY FUCK UP SOME PICS..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

took my son to the zoo yesterday..... took a lot of pics.... some got attitude.... lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 03:09 AM~8417906
> *took my son to the zoo yesterday..... took a lot of pics.... some got attitude.... lol
> *


lol no doubt...


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 29 2007, 12:28 AM~8417561
> *whats up with that paint?
> *


its GOLD FLAKE over black and yall should know by now this aint my second model....lol


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2007, 12:30 AM~8417573
> *take a closer pic of the suspension
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8419073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 just a tip...

when your taking close up shots... try and set the camera on a teble or something, then it will have less a chance to shake... resulting in better pics :thumbsup:

looks good BTW!


----------



## wagonguy

heres my most recent purchase uffin:

this is the nylint 1/6! scale jeep rockcrawler...

EXCEPT

it has custom Tmaxx axles and tranny, and a custom link setup... so its pretty much only the nylint body... LOL




















this thing is HUGE!!!!


----------



## vengence

tmaxx axels are fuckin badass though homie,congrats on the new truck....


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 07:55 PM~8421778
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin bodi.....


----------



## BODINE

not shyt hping my glasshouse will go for a little more on ebay,,,,but i got waht i wanted already


----------



## BODINE

you?


----------



## BODINE

anyone have a list of shows just wondering if there is any near Florida panhandle?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 03:09 AM~8417906
> *took my son to the zoo yesterday..... took a lot of pics.... some got attitude.... lol
> *



family reunion? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:18 PM~8421935
> *anyone have a list of shows just wondering if there is any near Florida panhandle?
> *



www.scaleautomag.com There is a calander in there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 05:19 PM~8421943
> *family reunion?  :biggrin:
> *


yea..... saw u and your uncle, mom, pops, aunt, cousins, etc..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 08:23 PM~8422001
> *yea..... saw u and your uncle, mom, pops, aunt, cousins, etc..
> *



no thats prison? Thought you said the zoo? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

thanks  

Nothing within a few hours  ,,,,huntsville is like 5 hours ,,,, my sis lives there ,,,so maqybe


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 05:25 PM~8422010
> *no thats prison?  Thought you said the zoo?    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

ok everyone ummmmmmmmm favorite Movie?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

up in smoke....


----------



## zfelix

Friday


----------



## Reverend Hearse

faveriote food?


----------



## BODINE

i like scareface of course, and i guess war movies,,,band of brothers series


----------



## zfelix

Pizza


----------



## BODINE

PIZZA , or Generals tso's chicken


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jul 29 2007, 08:27 PM~8422032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok everyone ummmmmmmmm  favorite Movie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anything with T-N-A in it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8422045
> *faveriote food?
> *


poontang pie.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8422062
> *PIZZA , or  Generals tso's chicken
> *


x2!!!!  dats wazz up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fave drink?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 08:30 PM~8422082
> *fave drink?
> *


liquor?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8419119
> *heres my most recent purchase uffin:
> 
> this is the nylint 1/6! scale jeep rockcrawler...
> 
> EXCEPT
> 
> it has custom Tmaxx axles and tranny, and a custom link setup... so its pretty much only the nylint body... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is HUGE!!!!
> *


what scale it the lil one 1/18th? who makes that, i dont think ive seen one of them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 05:27 PM~8422032
> *ok everyone ummmmmmmmm  favorite Movie?
> *



this one pretty good.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

lol!


----------



## BODINE

Crown Royal N coke :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fave model kit of all time ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 05:36 PM~8422134
> *fave model kit of all time ...
> *


this kind?










or this kind?










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

my fav car is 57 chevy,,, so i guess the kit im doin now, 57 chevy bel air


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8422062
> *PIZZA , or Generals tso's chicken
> *


x2 on the chicken but i love the sauce on the white rice!lol
but my favorite food of all time will always be
sirloin beef with oriental flavoring with ramen noodles
BEST MEST ULL EVER TASTE IF YOU USE 4 PACKETS OF ORIENTAL FLAVOR


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, 8-Ball,* red69chevy*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8422197
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, 8-Ball, red69chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## BODINE

favorite???????????1:1 car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


mine is my car 06 Dodge Magnum on sum 22's


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 11:44 PM~8422214
> *favorite???????????1:1 car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> mine is my car 06 Dodge Magnum on sum 22's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u need a new grill on that and a drop..


----------



## 8-Ball

favorite movie? 
Half Baked
favorite food?
Hot Wings
favorite drink?
we call it a beautiful(50% cognac 50% grand manirea (spell check shit i can spell the shit i just drink it:biggrin
favorite model?
Any dont matter.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:44 PM~8422214
> *favorite???????????1:1 car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> mine is my car 06 Dodge Magnum on sum 22's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




clip the 300 front.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 08:45 PM~8422233
> *u need a new grill on that and a drop..
> *


well when we get our bills caught up im gonna order shyt for 300c front clip ,,,maybe a year from now :/,,,


----------



## BODINE

so what race everyone,,,,,,,????????????? 

im white,,,,,,,,,,,,my son is mixed 1/2 white , and 1/2 guamainian, 1/2 black,,,,,,my daughter is white ,,,,got pics


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 11:46 PM~8422247
> *well when we get our bills caught up im gonna order shyt for 300c front clip ,,,maybe a year from now :/,,,
> *


even better.. yea bills are a bitch, and only seem to get worst.. we were caught up, than cam get stolen, next day accident.. just bought another cam, put us behind a lil, but now were drivin a fucked up car where gas milage sucks cuz the wreck and its not really gettin the ariflow and dyanamics is should be which is causing it to eat gas :biggrin: sound like nascar..but really i havent noticed much, but it does seem to be going through gas alot more.. which is killing, cuz i work like 15 mins away


----------



## zfelix

messican


----------



## red69chevy

MIXED BLACK & WHITE
IM BLITE


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 11:48 PM~8422259
> *so what race everyone,,,,,,,?????????????
> 
> im white,,,,,,,,,,,,my son is mixed 1/2 white , and 1/2 guamainian, 1/2 black,,,,,,my daughter is white ,,,,got pics
> *


white, daughter i s white, gf is white.. dog was mixed white/black, but we had to get rid of the 3 legged shit when we got our new place (cant have pets, so ill have to get another but with 4 legs this time) :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 08:49 PM~8422267
> *even better.. yea bills are a bitch, and only seem to get worst.. we were caught up, than cam get stolen, next day accident.. just bought another cam, put us behind a lil, but now were drivin a fucked up car where gas milage sucks cuz the wreck and its not really gettin the ariflow and dyanamics is should be which is causing it to eat gas  :biggrin:  sound like nascar..but really i havent noticed much, but it does seem to be going through gas alot more.. which is killing, cuz i work like 15 mins away
> *


i know how it is ,,,,was bout to sell magnum,,,wife and her mom said dont ,,,"just wait it will get better" :uh: so i guess ill wait lill while,,,i hope i dont have to ,,,her car is paid for 2002 vw beetle  ,,,just goot catch up on everything else


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 11:51 PM~8422289
> *i know how it is ,,,,was bout to sell magnum,,,wife and her mom said dont ,,,"just wait it will get better" :uh: so i guess ill wait lill while,,,i hope i dont have to ,,,her car is paid for 2002 vw beetle  ,,,just goot catch up on everything else
> *


falling behind is easy, catching up is a bitch


----------



## red69chevy

EVRYONE POST PICS OF......
UR DOGGYS OR PETS


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:52 PM~8422298
> *EVRYONE POST PICS OF......
> UR DOGGYS OR PETS
> *


why, cuz i said somethin about my 3 legged dog :uh: dont have p ics tho.. was on the laptop before i sold it and cleared them all off


----------



## red69chevy

NO JUST THOT ABOT MINE AND WANTED TO SEE OTHERS BUT NO OFFENSE TYLER IM SORRY


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:48 PM~8422259
> *so what race everyone,,,,,,,?????????????
> 
> im white,,,,,,,,,,,,my son is mixed 1/2 white , and 1/2 guamainian, 1/2 black,,,,,,my daughter is white ,,,,got pics
> *


:0 :biggrin:


























:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

my son with my ex










my wife with my son 











my daughter , making fishy face,,,lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:57 PM~8422335
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:57 PM~8422334
> *NO JUST THOT ABOT MINE AND WANTED TO SEE OTHERS BUT NO OFFENSE TYLER IM SORRY
> *


na, i was messin.. this dog was crazy for 3 legs, couldnt even tell, walked like he had 4, but had a lil hop in the back, lol.. get got into a fight with 2 pits, one had him by the next, he got loose and clamped onto his neck and was swingin back and forth.. the other got the next but never got touched.. lol.. boston terrior


----------



## 8-Ball

here is my favorite 1:1 car this is my old fleetwood 








i am big black buy 
my pets i own snakes but the dog in my picture i had to put to sleep.
here they are
her name is boss








her name is snowball


----------



## red69chevy

the caddy is too fresh man...........................i like dem d's


----------



## BODINE

:0 Albino bermise python?

how big


----------



## BODINE

bout 6-7ft


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks man shit took alot of time and money just for some dick in the booty to steal it


----------



## 8-Ball

she is roughly 6 when she aint being a bitch and trying to curl up. my ball python likes to be streched out but she dont.


----------



## tyhodge07

my daughter



















me and my girl, this was a chuky cheese sketch :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

my friend has one i kid u not that thing has to weigh bout 200 pounds and its like 20+ ft long he said when she has babies i can have one cause i help him out with all his snakes


----------



## 8-Ball

damn dawg did ur girl go to school with us????????


----------



## BODINE

the albinos cost a lot !!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 30 2007, 12:14 AM~8422419
> *damn dawg did ur girl go to school with us????????
> *


na, she went to greensburg


----------



## 8-Ball

yea they do i got her at a reptile show for like 150 she came from this big snake breeder in oklahoma bob clark he is really big in snakes he has one that weigh 350+ lbs


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2007, 09:18 PM~8422454
> *yea they do i got her at a reptile show for like 150 she came from this big snake breeder in oklahoma bob clark he is really big in snakes he has one that weigh 350+ lbs
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 30 2007, 12:18 AM~8422454
> *yea they do i got her at a reptile show for like 150 she came from this big snake breeder in oklahoma bob clark he is really big in snakes he has one that weigh 350+ lbs
> *


an obsession playing with snakes :ugh:


----------



## 8-Ball

like the albino burms babies that is the cheapest i have found them but bobs burm that weighed that much was on david letterman awhile back that things is huge dude he said that snakes like 18 years old and she can still get up to and over 32 ft.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 10:22 PM~8422485
> *an obsession playing with snakes :ugh:
> *


naw i aint like that i just like seeing them mofos eat i just cant wait till she can eat pigs right now she is eating jumbo rats i want to try a rabbit but i think rabbits are coo


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2007, 09:26 PM~8422513
> *naw i aint like that i just like seeing them mofos eat i just cant wait till she can eat pigs right now she is eating jumbo rats i want to try a rabbit but i think rabbits are coo
> *


get us a VIDEO :0


----------



## BODINE

come on ,,,there s a lot of people in here


----------



## 8-Ball

i will try she dont really like me watchin while she eats she starts hissin and shit at the cage but i got my ball python eating a mouse on one of my cameras i will ask my uncle how to get it onto my computer might just have him do it but i will post up one of them eating probably on the next feeding if they even eat but i got yall though :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:wow:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey to the people that have been to model car shows how much should one take with them to a show.


----------



## BODINE

i use to watch my ball pythons eat,, i had 3 ,,, i miss em


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2007, 09:43 PM~8422672
> *hey to the people that have been to model car shows how much should one take with them to a show.
> *


not to much ,,, youll probably spend it sll on kits,,,,,,,from what i heard ,,,,i neverbeen,,,,un lees you got $$$ to blo


----------



## zfelix

I wanna go to a model show :tears: but the only one that i know of that they have here is hobby town usa nationals and that shit is a joke i heard


----------



## BODINE

lol,,,watchin 40 Year Old Virgin,,,,,on cinemax W


----------



## 8-Ball

see i have never been but have always wanted to go and with the pics that people on here post of the shows they go to make me want to go even more


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 09:46 PM~8422700
> *I wanna go to a model show :tears: but the only one that i know of that they have here is hobby town usa nationals and that shit is a joke i heard
> *


really cuz thats the contest i entered and got second in.what do you mean by joke tho?


----------



## zfelix

heard it from alot of people that the judges dont like lowriders too much so they will give the award to a prepainted die-cast


i think i heard that one from ryan


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 10:02 PM~8422868
> *heard it from alot of people that the judges dont like lowriders too much so they will give the award to a prepainted die-cast
> i think i heard that one from ryan
> *


thats BS<<<<


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 10:02 PM~8422868
> *heard it from alot of people that the judges dont like lowriders too much so they will give the award to a prepainted die-cast
> i think i heard that one from ryan
> *


they dont like lo los cuz when the maro was sittin on 20s i thot it was fur sure gonna win and i had no clue purp stuff would


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 09:46 PM~8422700
> *I wanna go to a model show :tears: but the only one that i know of that they have here is hobby town usa nationals and that shit is a joke i heard
> *



you go to everyone I got to. LOL. Well your work anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

HHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8422088
> *what scale it the lil one 1/18th? who makes that, i dont think ive seen one of them
> *



i have no idea waht it is... but i bet it SUCKS!!!
theres no clearance in the middle AT ALL lol

thats why i just jumped to 1/6 and all my problems are solved LOL

i just gotta get a 7.2 3300 MAH batt, and steering linkages i think, and ill be set, and oh ya, a motor plate? whatever that is?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 02:15 AM~8423262
> *i have no idea waht it is... but i bet it SUCKS!!!
> theres no clearance in the middle AT ALL lol
> 
> thats why i just jumped to 1/6 and all my problems are solved LOL
> 
> i just gotta get a 7.2 3300 MAH batt, and steering linkages i think, and ill be set, and oh ya, a motor plate? whatever that is?
> *


is it nitro.. if its nitro than a motor plate is what ur motor sits on and screws to than the chasis, if not than its the same thing like in ur micro that ur motor screws too.. and steering linkages are cheap.. and for the 3300 mah's go to radio shack their like 15 instead of gettin them from the hobby shop for like 35 bucks.. that what i use.. and work the same.. get some more pics of the lil one, is it wally world brand or is it hobby shop?


----------



## tyhodge07

*ANYONE NEED THE MOVIE OR WANT THE MOVIE ELF, I HAVE ONE, says infinifilm on the cover(dont know if thats anything special) but theres 2 disc and both disc are in brand new condition*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 12:49 AM~8423697
> *ANYONE NEED THE MOVIE OR WANT THE MOVIE ELF, I HAVE ONE, says infinifilm on the cover(dont know if thats anything special) but theres 2 disc and both disc are in brand new condition
> *



the infinifilm is where they stop and talk during the movie to tell you whats going on or something like that. Comintary (sp) shit. Means nothing if you want to watch it. Good movie tho.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 03:52 AM~8423703
> *the infinifilm is where they stop and talk during the movie to tell you whats going on or something like that.  Comintary (sp) shit.  Means nothing if you want to watch it.  Good movie tho.
> *


so thats what the second disc is than.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 03:49 AM~8423697
> *ANYONE NEED THE MOVIE OR WANT THE MOVIE ELF, I HAVE ONE, says infinifilm on the cover(dont know if thats anything special) but theres 2 disc and both disc are in brand new condition
> *


bodine i know u want it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 12:53 AM~8423706
> *so thats what the second disc is than.
> *



dunno? The 3rd friday had infinafilm and only had 1 disk. Its was a option in the menu. But maybe, or its the special features?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 04:17 AM~8423759
> *dunno?  The 3rd friday had infinafilm and only had 1 disk.  Its was a option in the menu.  But maybe,  or its the special features?
> *


first disc says wide screen, second says normal or w/e terms they use + special features


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 01:19 AM~8423765
> *first disc says wide screen, second says normal or w/e terms they use + special features
> *



shit, split them up in single cases and sell them both if both disk has the movie. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 04:21 AM~8423768
> *shit,  split them up in single cases and sell them both if both disk has the movie.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: dont give me ideas, lol.. but who watches full screen these days lol


----------



## 79burider

widescreen is the shit 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 01:22 AM~8423769
> *:roflmao: dont give me ideas, lol.. but who watches full screen these days lol
> *



thats all I watch, or try to. Seems like when they 1st come out they are all wide screen. Wide screen sucks on 13"s :angry: :angry: I need the whole 13.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

^^^^word.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 12:34 AM~8423650
> *is it nitro.. if its nitro than a motor plate is what ur motor sits on and screws to than the chasis, if not than its the same thing like in ur micro that ur motor screws too.. and steering linkages are cheap.. and for the 3300 mah's go to radio shack their like 15 instead of gettin them from the hobby shop for like 35 bucks.. that what i use.. and work the same..  get some more pics of the lil one, is it wally world brand or is it hobby shop?
> *



that small one is a hobby RC, im trying to get pics from the guy for ya... :biggrin:

can the radioshack 330 MAH's work with a quick charger from the RC store?

dude said i will get at least 35 minutes of run time... if all im doing to crawling uffin:

maybe ill go to ebay and get the 4800 MAH :0

hour run time? LOL

(and im geting dean plugs for it :biggrin: )


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 11:56 AM~8425113
> *that small one is a hobby RC, im trying to get pics from the guy for ya... :biggrin:
> 
> can the radioshack 330 MAH's work with a quick charger from the RC store?
> 
> dude said i will get at least 35 minutes of run time... if all im doing to crawling uffin:
> 
> maybe ill go to ebay and get the 4800 MAH :0
> 
> hour run time? LOL
> 
> (and im geting dean plugs for it :biggrin: )
> *


deans plugas are a bitch to install.. but if u have a quick charger, which i assume u do.. dont cut the end on ur charger and install a dean.. whenever u cut the end off of a batt use that piece and install a dean on that.. and than on the batt, id check out radio shack, i havent been in awhile but they may have a 4800.. and u prolly will get good run times since u wont be all out on the gas, ull just be on it the little bit of climbing..


----------



## tyhodge07

a joke i found :roflmao:

A Mexican drinks his beer and suddenly throws his glass 
in the air, pulls out his pistol and shoots the glass to 
pieces. He says, "In Mexico our glasses are so cheap we 
don't need to drink from the same glass twice." An Iraqi, 
obviously impressed by this, drinks his beer, throws his 
glass into the air, pulls out his AK-47 and shoots the glass 
to pieces. He says, "In Iraq we have so much sand to make 
glasses that we don't need to drink out of the same glass 
twice either." The Texas girl, cool as a cucumber, picks up 
her beer and drinks it, throws her glass into the air, 
pulls out her gun and shoots the Mexican and the Iraqi, and 
catches her glass. She says, "In America we have so many 
illegal Mexicans and Arabs that we don't have to drink with 
the same ones twice." 

God Bless America !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good one ....


----------



## tyhodge07

if you have a sony cybershot cam and need some extra shit, i got it up for sale since the cam got stolen :angry:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353614


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 09:27 AM~8425342
> *deans plugas are a bitch to install.. but if u have a quick charger, which i assume u do.. dont cut the end on ur charger and install a dean..  whenever u cut the end off of a batt use that piece and install a dean on that..  and than on the batt, id check out radio shack, i havent been in awhile but they may have a 4800.. and u  prolly will get good run times since u wont be all out on the gas, ull just be on it the little bit of climbing..
> *


i would have the dude at the RC shop install them :biggrin:

i dont have a quicky yet... but i will like, the day after tommorow LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 05:05 PM~8427894
> *i would have the dude at the RC shop install them :biggrin:
> 
> i dont have a quicky yet... but i will like, the day after tommorow LOL
> *


i use my quick charger on my mini-t batt, i run it for 10 mins and its fully charged, fuck the 2 hour charger, lol.. prolly would work on ur micro batts, u could try it out, just buy the attachment than just put it on like 10 mins and keep feeling the batt, once it gets to hot to touch or close to it, it means it cant charge anymore pretty much and remember how long it took, prolly something like 5 mins on that batt, maybe a lil more or less.. i havent tried it tho, but it does work with my mini :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall


----------



## tyhodge07

notta  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

so where is everyone else from night crew at


----------



## tyhodge07

slackin again, i see mini is in here now :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 30 2007, 10:59 PM~8433563
> *so where is everyone else from night crew at
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 11:11 PM~8433647
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

i notice a few people r startin to come on in whats up travis


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 05:48 PM~8422259
> *so what race everyone,,,,,,,?????????????
> 
> im white,,,,,,,,,,,,my son is mixed 1/2 white , and 1/2 guamainian, 1/2 black,,,,,,my daughter is white ,,,,got pics
> *


hmmmm.....

grandpa spanish puerto rican
grandma 1/2 spanish puerto rican 1/2 native hawaiian

grandpa white with some american indian somewhere :dunno: 
grandma full japanese....

and i married a filipino!! lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2007, 11:16 PM~8433672
> *hmmmm.....
> 
> grandpa spanish puerto rican
> grandma 1/2 spanish puerto rican 1/2 native hawaiian
> 
> grandpa white with some american indian somewhere :dunno:
> grandma full japanese....
> 
> and i married a filipino!! lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

been on here for hours. Lookin around in off topic. Nuthin going on, working. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

off topic ='s whore zone, in every way too :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

ooo i can dig it yall hear bout bill walsh rip


----------



## rodburner1974

they don't call me crazy for nothing!!!

CRAZY AS HELL!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 30 2007, 08:26 PM~8433726
> *ooo i can dig it yall hear bout bill walsh rip
> *


x-2 RIP to a legend


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:45 AM~8433842
> *x-2 RIP to a legend
> *


ill be a legend some day


----------



## red69chevy

i been in here all night waitin on yall
bodine ahve you ever had gates bbq?


----------



## 8-Ball

he was a great coach man. then u got the mike vick thing goin on and one dude involved done lost his hood and ghetto and black pass he done gone and snitched. homie done turned fed on everybody.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 30 2007, 11:46 PM~8433848
> *i been in here all night waitin on yall
> bodine ahve you ever had gates bbq?
> *


gates? never heard of it , where you from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 08:45 PM~8433843
> *ill be a legend some day
> *


most posts in LIL model section without model car building?


----------



## 8-Ball

awbcrazy that link is funny as hell


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2007, 11:48 PM~8433860
> *most posts in LIL model section without model car building?
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 12:48 AM~8433860
> *most posts in LIL model section without model car building?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 30 2007, 11:47 PM~8433855
> *gates? never heard of it , where you from?
> *


c-town but i saw a magnum just like urs same wheels same color.i could have sworn it was yours.
what is gates bbq?you havnt lived until youve had it..
the beef'n'a half on bread and the ribs...
THATS a different story..lol


----------



## BODINE

short night for me i have to be at work in 9 hours ,,,so im gonna get a little sleep 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8433861
> *awbcrazy that link is funny as hell
> *



if ya can't make fun of yourself then what else is there to do? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave: peace homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:48 AM~8433860
> *most posts in LIL model section without model car building?
> *


i got a couple under my LIL career :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't remember any in my time here......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:13 AM~8433993
> *i don't remember any in my time here......
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316040
theres like 3 in there, the duster i got rid of tho, the imp i never finished cuz i lost something on it and the clear bubbles on the hood and the back corner.., the s10 i need to paint the cab than its done


----------



## tyhodge07

heres another, this one did get finished..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306970
i did it all but the inside pretty much.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so nothing since february???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:33 AM~8434077
> *so nothing since february???
> *


nope.. if uve read what ive posted since like jan 5th or something, than u would have caught i was layed off work for a month or 2, and was also getting ripped off on pay  im still in the catch up mode.. on bills and everything else.. alot harder to catch up with a baby, and lil shit keeps coming into the way, like the accident, our shit gettin stolen, just w/e  and i havent been motivated either..


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn,my monte's on hold for now,i guess it's goin to be a lowlow after all.my sis bought the rims and the whole lift kit.ill keep everybody updated.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea but i see u posting RC stuff steady.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:38 AM~8434100
> *yea but i see u posting RC stuff steady.....
> *


u must have missed what i posted in the other topic tonight.. i said ive traded off alot of shit to get my r/cs

cant put amps and subs into a family car with the baby, so it had to go.. and i wanted an rc car, so thats what i got


----------



## rollinoldskoo

true.... had subs in my 64 rivi and my 67 buick wagon.... but none since my son came around....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:45 AM~8434120
> *true.... had subs in my 64 rivi and my 67 buick wagon.... but none since my son came around....
> *


sure cant, their lil ears cant handle it.. i do have nice soundin highs tho :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 12:45 AM~8434120
> *true.... had subs in my 64 rivi and my 67 buick wagon.... but none since my son came around....
> *



pussies. Its good for kids to have their ears bleed. :uh: :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 03:46 AM~8434126
> *pussies.  Its good for kids to have their ears bleed.  :uh:  :0
> *


only if it was a redheaded step child


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 02:46 AM~8434126
> *pussies.  Its good for kids to have their ears bleed.  :uh:  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN!!! i always crank up my shit when tisha in the car


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 31 2007, 03:51 AM~8434145
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN!!! i always crank up my shit when tisha in the car
> *


and when shes a lil older and you yell tisha get me a beer and she says huh.. than youll know why :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8434152
> *and when shes a lil older and you yell tisha get me a beer and she says huh.. than youll know why  :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:54 AM~8434155
> *x-2
> *


when my lil bro was younger, my step dad said, travis get me a brew, he said huh, dad said get me a brew, my lil bro was like why, than goes to get a "brew" and comes back with a broom, my lil bro thought he was sayin broom the whole time, cuz my dad always says beer, but for somereason said brew that night :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 71,970 143 1.37% 
Twotonz Nov 2004 6,526 140 1.34% 
*didimakeyascream Feb 2005 12,821 98 0.94% *
plague Jan 2005 3,797 95 0.91% 
DAMIAN78 Mar 2007 377 94 0.90% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 62,534 93 0.89% 
laquerhead Jul 2007 434 81 0.78% 
D_LUXURIOUS Nov 2002 20,689 68 0.65% 
Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,281 67 0.64% 
eric ramos Jun 2005 13,049 62 0.59% 

you all are slackin :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 02:53 AM~8434152
> *and when shes a lil older and you yell tisha get me a beer and she says huh.. than youll know why  :biggrin:
> *


Hell the way i play my music i think if she was goin to have a hearin prob i think it would already would have happend.yall think i sould stop cause i got some big ass speakers,there two 15's,there called JIBBS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u gotta ask us???? think for yourself dude.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 31 2007, 02:58 AM~8434166
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 71,970 143 1.37%
> Twotonz Nov 2004 6,526 140 1.34%
> didimakeyascream Feb 2005 12,821 98 0.94%
> plague Jan 2005 3,797 95 0.91%
> DAMIAN78 Mar 2007 377 94 0.90%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 62,534 93 0.89%
> laquerhead Jul 2007 434 81 0.78%
> D_LUXURIOUS Nov 2002 20,689 68 0.65%
> Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,281 67 0.64%
> eric ramos Jun 2005 13,049 62 0.59%
> 
> you all are slackin :biggrin:
> *


whore :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 04:07 AM~8434186
> *u gotta ask us???? think for yourself dude.....
> *


x2, your kid not ours.. but i surely wont ever hurt my daughters ears in any way, not even hurt her.. shes a precious gift that was givin to me and our family.. and have to charish it all :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

im out :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 30 2007, 10:12 PM~8434200
> *x2, your kid not ours.. but i surely wont ever hurt my daughters ears in any way, not even hurt her.. shes a precious gift that was givin to me and our family.. and have to charish it all  :biggrin:
> *



same for me and my son....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 01:23 AM~8434229
> *same for me and my son....
> *



I'm getting old. I have to tell my son to turn it down, it hurts my ears. He calls me a pussy and cranks it up. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 30 2007, 10:26 PM~8434238
> *I'm getting old.  I have to tell my son to turn it down,  it hurts my ears.  He calls me a pussy and cranks it up.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

maybe if u didn't make his ears bleed!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 02:26 AM~8434238
> *I'm getting old.  I have to tell my son to turn it down,  it hurts my ears.  He calls me a pussy and cranks it up.  :angry:
> *


and u kno remember when ur parents would say turn it down u would be like what it aint even loud at least i did. then i would get smart assed and turn it up all the way and say now thats loud. then my moms would get smart assed with me and say really then snatch my shit dead out the wall.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 31 2007, 01:30 AM~8434247
> *and u kno remember when ur parents would say turn it down u would be like what it aint even loud at least i did. then i would get smart assed and turn it up all the way and say now thats loud. then my moms would get smart assed with me and say really then snatch my shit dead out the wall.
> *



yup. Then got a back hand. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok guys.... i'm out..... took my son to the carnival last night.... was there from 6:30-11:30pm.... got home at like midnight.... then long hard day at work.... installed some heavy ass shit on the third floor of a building.... 10:30 here now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coke can next to it shows how thick....










and that was the fukkin lightest piece.....


----------



## BiggC

You do stone work right? like counter tops and stuff?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

goodnight guys.....


----------



## Tip Slow

hey guys would it be safe if i played loud music around my girl while she's pregnat?i have no clue,never did it before


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 31 2007, 03:42 AM~8434427
> *hey guys would it be safe if i played loud music around my girl while she's pregnat?i have no clue,never did it before
> *


whats loud to you?


----------



## red69chevy

bodine :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 03:35 AM~8434263
> *coke can next to it shows how thick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was the fukkin lightest piece.....
> *


cool. I do a lot of work with limestone. countertops and sink bowls and junk. You can check out some of my work here

http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/tile_installations/


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 31 2007, 09:39 PM~8442287
> *cool. I do a lot of work with limestone. countertops and sink bowls and junk. You can check out some of my work here
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/tile_installations/
> *


 :0 Nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.andeanstone.net < boss' twin brother company that we are somewhat parters with...

i work with limestone too..... but i only do counters and stuff no tile... here's some of my work....


----------



## 1ofaknd

yea, I fabricate a lot of vanity tops, backsplashes, sink bowls, that kinda stuff. Limestone is soft, so it's easy to work with by hand. Do a lot of tile also


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u work with silestone?


----------



## BODINE

just ordered these black ones from Beto 










FOR THIS


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## low4oshow

look at this suspension

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DVEfROZ5muQ


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354021

help me out guys.....


----------



## zfelix

so does that mean no deal on 60 delivary?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pm sent


----------



## rodburner1974

im outta here.......past your bedtime and mine! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Jul 31, 2007 - 11:05 PM

i'm gonna go too.... but only cuz my back is all tense and shit.... gonna get some rest....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2007, 11:00 PM~8441996
> *whats loud to you?
> *


Well crankin it up till the point the speakers is about blow,i have went thew so many subs man it's countless.i guess it does not bother her cause she never say ''turn it down.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 11:56 PM~8442451
> *u work with silestone?
> *


nope


----------



## holly.hoodlum

i'm out ....
uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 1 2007, 06:55 PM~8452250
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 12:57 AM~8452286
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Reverend Hearse

i know what this topic needs..... :0 























































:0 
:0 







































:0 
:0 










































:0 

:0 












































:0 :0 
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 1 2007, 10:38 PM~8452692
> *i know what this topic needs..... :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> 
> :0
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 07:31 PM~8452672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall nobody comin out to play tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 1 2007, 08:31 PM~8453019
> *whats up yall nobody comin out to play tonight
> *


 :buttkick: 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

im here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup guys.... i'm fukkin lucky i gots a awesome boss.... whatever i posted for sale is still available but he said i don't need to sell shit.... he'll take care of whatever i need....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2007, 11:45 PM~8453098
> *sup guys.... i'm fukkin lucky i gots a awesome boss.... whatever i posted for sale is still available but he said i don't need to sell shit.... he'll take care of whatever i need....
> *



hell yea. Thats cool shit.  Tell him you want a new truck. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

tell him im in a bind also :/


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:49 PM~8453114
> *tell him im in a bind also :/
> *



no shit.  Hook us up. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

im tryin to think of stuff to sell


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:52 PM~8453120
> *im tryin to think of stuff to sell
> *



I got nothing. The wife?


----------



## BODINE

im selling my 22's off my Magnum :tears:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 11:53 PM~8453124
> *I got nothing.  The wife?
> *


 :0 im not sellin my wife!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:55 PM~8453129
> *im selling my 22's off my Magnum  :tears:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 08:48 PM~8453111
> *hell yea.  Thats cool shit.      Tell him you want a new truck.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm gettin a brand new yukon xl next year if all goes well.....

 

and for the accident... he said if any lawyers try to call me.... don't say a word.... he knows enough lawyers and most of them would help for free......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8453133
> *:0  im not sellin my wife!!!
> *


rentals?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2007, 11:57 PM~8453142
> *rentals?
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:57 AM~8453142
> *rentals?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i hope its an hourly rate cuz i won't take long.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

might be gettin part time job at advanced auto parts


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 1 2007, 11:57 PM~8453142-->
> 
> 
> 
> rentals?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:58 PM~8453145
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *






how much shipped?? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 AM~8453173
> *how much shipped??  :0
> *


shipped rentals.........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:18 AM~8453220
> *shipped rentals.........
> *


its like ordering movies online and having them shipped to your house. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hmmmm.... if i buy her is there a 90 day satisfied or your money back guarantee??


----------



## BODINE

SOLD!!! sorry guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo

woohooo..... so when she comin here to hawaii????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:24 AM~8453247
> *SOLD!!! sorry guys
> *


 :angry: :angry: Your just saying that so we quite talking about buying your wife. Lets see the receipt.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 12:25 AM~8453251
> *woohooo..... so when she comin here to hawaii????
> *


 :0 hawaii ,,, guess ill have to go to :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:26 AM~8453257
> *:0 hawaii ,,, guess ill have to go to  :biggrin:
> *



Gross. :barf: :barf: Oldskool bought the package deal.


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i missed all the good shit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 12:29 AM~8453267
> *Gross.    :barf:  :barf:    Oldskool bought the package deal.
> *


 :0 noooooooooo :barf:


----------



## 8-Ball

man i felt like a big kid today when my mom bought me over 5 kits today i got 3 49 mercs and 2 trucks cant wait to get to work, does anyone have a link saying that amt is goin outta business??????


----------



## BODINE

you guys think 1300.00 good for these 4 months old?


----------



## 8-Ball

yea thats a decent price


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 2 2007, 12:38 AM~8453309
> *yea thats a decent price
> *


i hope i can sell em fast need $$$  :angry:


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect super bowl stuff i got a big nylon banner from super bowl XXXIX JACKSONVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so what time she should be arriving?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:00 AM~8453409
> *so what time she should be arriving?
> *


shipping slow from here bout anywhere from........
















1year to


























































never :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:00 AM~8453409
> *so what time you and her be arriving?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:02 AM~8453416
> *:uh:
> *


i smell fraud ,,,,order canceled :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:01 AM~8453413
> *shipping slow from here bout anywhere from........
> 1year to
> never :biggrin:
> *




what about pickup? Be cheaper for me anyways.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8453427
> *what about pickup?  Be cheaper for me anyways.
> *



you callin her a cheap whore? no fukkin way....... thats 88mcls mom..... :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:06 AM~8453431
> *you callin her a cheap whore? no fukkin way....... thats 88mcls mom.....  :0  :0
> *


 :0 
:0 
:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:06 AM~8453431
> *you callin her a cheap whore? no fukkin way....... thats 88mcls mom.....  :0  :0
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 07:31 PM~8452672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



he gonna be pissed when he reads this shit...... lmfao


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:06 AM~8453431
> *you callin her a cheap whore? no fukkin way....... thats 88mcls mom.....  :0  :0
> *


whore? :twak: :twak: :twak: not a whore ,,, you got beat with the ugly stick :twak: :nono:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 10:11 PM~8453447
> *whore? :twak:  :twak:  :twak: not a whore ,,, you got beat with the ugly stick :twak:  :nono:
> *




i'll beat her up with my *ugly stick*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:14 AM~8453457
> *i'll beat her up with my ugly twig
> *


 :biggrin: she dont like ugly twigs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone know where to get a 99-02 style escalade clip for my burban *cheap*?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 10:15 PM~8453463
> *:biggrin: she dont like ugly twigs
> *



don't hate...... just cuz u kno if u send her here she won't wanna go back.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:17 AM~8453468
> *don't hate...... just cuz u kno if u send her here she won't wanna go back.....
> *


so you know she wouldnt wanna go back to you? 






escalade clip would be nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

oldskool.........heres your buddy. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354185


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8453480
> *oldskool.........heres your buddy.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354185
> *




i knew that fukker was a fool....


----------



## BODINE

that fcker was tellin me he was gonna buy my 61 model for like 2 or 3 weeks, and never did


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 2 2007, 01:27 AM~8453485-->
> 
> 
> 
> i knew that fukker was a fool....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup me too, wonder what his new name is on here?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:27 AM~8453486
> *that fcker was tellin me he was gonna buy my 61 model for like 2 or 3 weeks, and never did
> *



I knew someone in the model section was waiting on him also. 


Speaking of the 61. I give you good price for the wife, you throw in the 61?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:30 AM~8453492
> *yup me too,    wonder what his new name is on here?
> I knew someone in the model section was waiting on him also.
> Speaking of the 61.  I give you good price for the wife,  you throw in the 61?
> *


61 gone sorry no deal :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Aug 1 2007, 09:26 PM~8453257-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 hawaii ,,, guess ill have to go to  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 09:29 PM~8453267
> *Gross.    :barf:  :barf:    Oldskool bought the package deal.
> *






he can watch if he wants...... as long he don't get jealous....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:33 AM~8453506
> *he can watch if he wants...... as long he don't get jealous....
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: watch you back!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:35 AM~8453508
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :loco:    watch you back!
> *


 :0 why should he watch his back , you gonna go to his house? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 10:37 PM~8453510
> *:0 why should he watch his back , you gonna go to his house? :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:37 AM~8453510
> *:0 why should he watch his back , you gonna go to his house? :0
> *



depends on what number I draw for the wife. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:37 AM~8453511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: for being ok if i was there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you can have sloppy seconds whe i'm done with his wife....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:40 AM~8453516
> *depends on what number I draw for the wife.  :0
> *


she dont like your drawings


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:41 AM~8453519
> *she dont like your drawings
> *



like the licn branch. Take a number, take a seat and wait your turn. 



And where is she? Get her on here. Lets see what SHE says about this. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:43 AM~8453525
> *like the licn branch.  Take a number,  take a seat and wait your turn.
> And where is she?  Get her on here.  Lets see what SHE says about this.  :cheesy:
> *


she is sleeping , and would probably say that they dumbasses .....lol....


she gotta be up in 2 1/2 with the kids or i would show her


----------



## 8-Ball

pics of wife.....j/k


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 10:43 PM~8453525
> *like the licn branch.  Take a number,  take a seat and wait your turn.
> And where is she?  Get her on here.  Lets see what SHE says about this.  :cheesy:
> *




tooo late.... she already on......






















:0 



















DEEEEEZ NUTZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:41 AM~8453518
> *you can have sloppy seconds whe i'm done with his wife....
> *


thats koo, you wont want 2nds after about 50 donkey punches.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 1 2007, 10:49 PM~8453536
> *thats koo,  you wont want 2nds after about 50 donkey punches.
> *




u takin her to TJ town? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 2 2007, 01:46 AM~8453531
> *pics of wife.....j/k
> *


hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm why you want pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 10:51 PM~8453541
> *hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm  why you want pics
> *



to masturbate...... why else....... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:47 AM~8453532
> *tooo late.... she already on......
> :0
> DEEEEEZ NUTZZZZZZZ!!!!!!
> *


you wish ,,,,,,
















go rub one off and calm down




































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 10:53 PM~8453545
> *you wish ,,,,,,
> go rub one off and calm down
> :biggrin:
> *


send me some pics and i will....... :0 


























:0 
























if its any better got pics of your guamanian ex?


----------



## 8-Ball

shit i might know here i am internationally known pimp/player. naw i got alot of friends and associates in florida. i was just playin big homie shit my old lady would get shitty if i ask and was fo real


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 1 2007, 10:55 PM~8453550
> *shit i might know here i am internationally known pimp/player. naw i got alot of friends and associates in florida.  i was just playin big homie shit my old lady would get shitty if i ask and was fo real
> *




*X-2*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Aug 2 2007, 01:51 AM~8453541-->
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm  why you want pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:53 AM~8453544
> *to masturbate...... why else.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





*bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:54 AM~8453549
> *send me some pics and i will.......  :0
> :0
> if its any better got pics of your guamanian ex?
> *


on left


----------



## 8-Ball

hell i just got back on her good side after she found out that my boss took me to a strip club and the thing bout it is her friend was workin that day so it was really a shock to me when she said somethin


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 2 2007, 02:01 AM~8453557
> *hell i just got back on her good side after she found out that my boss took me to a strip club and the thing bout it is her friend was workin that day so it was really a shock to me when she said somethin
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

who's the other one


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 02:00 AM~8453555
> *on left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



left in the pics or my left? The one with dollar bills down the front of her shirt? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 1 2007, 11:01 PM~8453557
> *hell i just got back on her good side after she found out that my boss took me to a strip club and the thing bout it is her friend was workin that day so it was really a shock to me when she said somethin*





guess u didn't tip her friend good...... either that or she didn't enjoy the champange room.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 02:03 AM~8453562
> *left in the pics or my left?  The one with dollar bills down the front of her shirt?  :0
> *


yeah one wit dollar billz,,, got it off her myspace page ...lol


----------



## 8-Ball

naw i didnt even know the bitch was her friend she just kept sayin u look familiar i think i know u. and sho nuff the next morning phone rings its the my ol lady given me an earfull


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 1 2007, 11:08 PM~8453573
> *naw i didnt even know the bitch was her friend she just kept sayin u look familiar i think i know u. and sho nuff the next morning phone rings its the my ol lady given me an earfull
> *




should have turned her around and given her an ass full.....


----------



## 8-Ball

yea. hey bodine whos the other chick


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 2 2007, 02:11 AM~8453576
> *yea. hey bodine whos the other chick
> *


her cousin from san jose , cal


----------



## 8-Ball

she look like she is workin with some good T.O.P. action


----------



## 8-Ball

damn double post my bad well shit time to hit the lab anyway check back in later yall


----------



## BODINE

:wave: time for me to go it s 4:25 am here ,,,,,,lata


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:22 PM~8453595
> *:wave:  time for me to go it s 4:25 am here ,,,,,,lata
> *



:wave: i'll send yur wife home soon.... almost done here....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 02:23 AM~8453598
> *:wave: i'll send yur wife home soon.... almost done here....
> *


she will get grounded if she is late


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 1 2007, 11:24 PM~8453600
> *she will get grounded if she is late
> *


well she's already on the floor...... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckkin fools. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Aug 01, 2007 - 11:55 PM

goodnight clowns.......


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: i been going through all the shyt i got from awbcrazy :around: wish my camara was workin to take pics :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 08:01 PM~8460010
> *:biggrin:    i been going through all the shyt i got from awbcrazy  :around: wish my camara was workin to take pics  :angry:
> *



me too, I wanna see if the curtains match the carpet on the rental. :cheesy: 




oh, you mean to take pics of your cars. My bad. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 08:28 PM~8460219
> *me too,  I wanna see if the curtains match the carpet on the rental.    :cheesy:
> oh,  you mean to take pics of your cars.  My bad.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BODINE

where do i get the pumps or parts to build them that look real and plumbed?

was gonna check scallows but there on vacation :uh: till 14th


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2007, 08:35 PM~8460308
> *where do i get the pumps or parts to build them that look real and plumbed?
> 
> was gonna check scallows but there on vacation :uh: till 14th
> *



after the 14th then hit him up.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## rollinoldskoo

17 User(s) are browsing this *forum* (5 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
7 Members: rollinoldskoo, awbcrazy, hearse driver, BiggC, dubelduces, red69chevy, NorCal75


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hmmm i'm gonna logg off for a while.... maybe i'll build something.... we'll see when i come back later....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:56 PM~8460546
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: rollinoldskoo, awbcrazy, hearse driver, BiggC, dubelduces, red69chevy, NorCal75
> *



Twinn, Mini, Biggs, Zfelix.....................??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i didn't get much done yet but i'm workin on foilin my yellow caddy right now.....

however....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RU3U60nYs


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## BODINE

nice caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 fuckin nice!


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## 8-Ball

nice caddy


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8460745
> *Twinn,  Mini, Biggs, Zfelix.....................??
> *



:cheesy: u caught me :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 11:56 PM~8461995
> *:cheesy: u caught me :angry:
> *



:uh: :uh: like we don't know. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:11 AM~8462059
> *:tears:
> *



Its OK homie, I take it back. I didn't know, it was just a good guess. :biggrin:  No need to tear up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8462100
> *Its OK homie,  I take it back.  I didn't know,  it was just a good guess.  :biggrin:        No need to tear up.
> *


 :twak: 

stop pickin on the kids u big bully....

:buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 12:28 AM~8462116
> *:twak:
> 
> stop pickin on the kids u big bully....
> 
> :buttkick:
> *



no I'm going to tear up.  :tears: :tears: :roflmao: 


you get any work done while being off the computer earlier? Didn't think so. You missed the nudes of Bodines wife. :cheesy: :0


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics or it didn't happen.....

cuz.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RU3U60nYs


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 12:32 AM~8462129
> *pics or it didn't happen.....
> 
> cuz.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RU3U60nYs
> *



I'm not clicking that. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol..... that SPM song "Twice Last NIght"


----------



## 8-Ball

thats songs cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 09:31 PM~8462124
> *no I'm going to tear up.      :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:
> you get any work done while being off the computer earlier?  Didn't think so.  You missed the nudes of Bodines wife.  :cheesy:  :0
> *


i had to get off this damn comp in order to get something done.... too much BS on here and less building.... been painting a grip so now i gotta get some together and put something in that damn finished 2007 thread....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 01:46 AM~8462289
> *i had to get off this damn comp in order to get something done.... too much BS on here and less building.... been painting a grip so now i gotta get some together and put something in that damn finished 2007 thread....
> *



I hear ya. Not about the Bs, but about the painting and not building. I'm set tho come a rainy day or winter this year. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 11:06 PM~8462308
> *I hear ya.  Not about the Bs,  but about the painting and not building.  I'm set tho come  a rainy day or winter this year.  :biggrin:
> *



EXACTLY...... thats why i been painting like a mad dog and not foiling....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i'm done for tonight.... just gonna glue together the engine and go to bed.... have fun guys....


----------



## wagonguy

which body you guys think i should get for my new (used) rusty?

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSBR2&P=7 


http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPYK8&P=7 


http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPYL0&P=7 

i used to have the landcruiser body on my oild one, painted JUST LIKE THE one pictured... and also at a hobby shop, i can get a jeep rubicon body, but id rather have an SUV body :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

thia one


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:53 AM~8464291
> *thia one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RED X :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: i see it ,,,,,the first link is one i like


----------



## BODINE

damn now it is a red x :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXNKH2&P=


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been driving this to and from work since my accident.... one of the guys from work let me use till i get mine fixed...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WHATS THEN WAGON I SEE?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 08:38 PM~8468080
> *been driving this to and from work since my accident.... one of the guys from work let me use till i get mine fixed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




its not muddy...........WTF. Romp that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

stickshift.... all my cars been automatic.... 

78 thunderbird...
77 cadillac
64 riviera
67 buick wagon
87 regal
95 suburban

i was kinda thrown into this one.... lol... i need a LOT of practice.... still stall at some stops....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit , 11:45 and i just got called into work :angry: i fucking hate the railroad sometimes, another friday wasted....... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## red69chevy

heres a vid of the pala, im bout to sell it to my cuzzo but its hard letting go of this even tho i DID build it for him, but this is a vid to show how smooth the doors work

what do you guys think i shuld do?sell it or keep it?
he IS givin me TOP DOLLAR for it.
AND i need a passenger taillight and windows
pleeze but i need them cheap and asap before the show next month


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Vedio not working 88mcl


----------



## 8-Ball

x2


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 10:44 PM~8468698
> *Vedio  not  working    88mcl
> *


try again i fixed it


----------



## 8-Ball

it looks coo to me


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks like its working ! Now fix the door where everything lines up and you even gaps and your good !


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

uffin:


----------



## wagonguy

went to the RC shop today, and i was GOING to get a jep rubicon body... BUT i decided to go differant... this is a porsche cayenne body, i had to cut the wheelwells a LOT on it, so they clear the tires when i hit jumps with it...

i think it looks like a prerunner porsche :biggrin: 

its going to be painted BRIGHT red, and the rims will either be gold or black...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 01:03 AM~8469176
> *went to the RC shop today, and i was GOING to get a jep rubicon body... BUT i decided to go differant... this is a porsche cayenne body, i had to cut the wheelwells a LOT on it, so they clear the tires when i hit jumps with it...
> 
> i think it looks like a prerunner porsche :biggrin:
> 
> its going to be painted BRIGHT red, and the rims will either be gold or black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOPE 2 C IT DONE.........................


----------



## BODINE

just went out to garage to paint one coat on some interior and on top of spray can was a baby spider,,,, and it looks like a BROWN WIDOW


----------



## BODINE

ITS SMALL i cought it in clear container and looks to have small mark under belly


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 4 2007, 01:13 AM~8469196
> *just went out to garage to paint one coat on some interior and on top of spray can was a baby spider,,,, and it looks like a BROWN WIDOW
> *


FUCCCCCCCC BROWN,....................

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

yeah round here are brown and black widows


----------



## holly.hoodlum

CAIN'T GET NO BETTTER THEN BLACK.................


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 3 2007, 10:13 PM~8469196
> *just went out to garage to paint one coat on some interior and on top of spray can was a baby spider,,,, and it looks like a BROWN WIDOW
> *



i caught one of those at work the other weekend.... it had an egg sack too... put it in a bottle... the sack got smashed... when i came bck to work mnday it had another one made.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 01:03 AM~8469176
> *went to the RC shop today, and i was GOING to get a jep rubicon body... BUT i decided to go differant... this is a porsche cayenne body, i had to cut the wheelwells a LOT on it, so they clear the tires when i hit jumps with it...
> 
> i think it looks like a prerunner porsche :biggrin:
> 
> its going to be painted BRIGHT red, and the rims will either be gold or black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL THOUGH BROWN' IZ GOOOOOD..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

those look tight burgundy.......


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 01:19 AM~8469207
> *those look tight burgundy.......
> *


MAYBE PINK ..........



:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

OR PURPLE................


uffin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 01:03 AM~8469176
> *went to the RC shop today, and i was GOING to get a jep rubicon body... BUT i decided to go differant... this is a porsche cayenne body, i had to cut the wheelwells a LOT on it, so they clear the tires when i hit jumps with it...
> 
> i think it looks like a prerunner porsche :biggrin:
> 
> its going to be painted BRIGHT red, and the rims will either be gold or black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just throw some clear on it :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8469229
> *just throw some clear on it  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Aug 03, 2007 - 11:46 PM

time to go to bed....


----------



## wagonguy

got it painted.... :biggrin:



























i wish some model cars were clear, cuz you get glass finish uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZEosWNWso

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:06 AM~8474062
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZEosWNWso
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That was pretty good, even looked as if they were singing with it. lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea... my son already loves the song..... even more now....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 02:25 PM~8470632
> *got it painted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish some model cars were clear, cuz you get glass finish uffin:
> *


woah, that deff, needs to be converted to a pede.. that body looks way to big for them wheels, lol.. i see u finally got it tho.. is it the xl1 model.. and for your wheels, use rit dye, dont paint them, since their ready to be died.. just clean them up nice than dye them.. they go a bunch of colors, black too..


----------



## tyhodge07

heres my pede with the wheels i died, i died them orange..











and the mini-t with the wheels painted silver.. i did this today, tires still arnt glued as u can see..


----------



## tyhodge07

and wagon does that have headlights in it or is that just the flash :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: rollinoldskoo, YAYOS64, BlitZ, hawkeye1777, dade county, themonteman, lonnie, 8-Ball, Pokey, chrisijzerman


:wave: :wave: hi guys....


----------



## red69chevy

whusup


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 4 2007, 09:10 PM~8474447
> *whusup
> *


i found a cool video on youtube for u....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZEosWNWso


----------



## red69chevy

i just saw the vid earlier
u already posted it


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA

look at the views and comments etc on this.. i personally think they kids a retard desperate for fame..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh and btw....... why don't u just use the 88mcls name?


----------



## 8-Ball

that video gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it whats up in here tonight yall


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWM9U7Vs5gQ
lol.. kinda cool and dumb


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 4 2007, 09:17 PM~8474481
> *that video gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it whats up in here tonight yall
> *



my son watched it like 6 times in a row.... dancing the whole time.....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:15 AM~8474477
> *oh and btw....... why don't u just use the 88mcls name?
> *


yea dude y dont u use that name any more we kno its u


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 4 2007, 09:18 PM~8474484
> *lol.. kinda cool and dumb
> *


----------



## Tip Slow




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 5 2007, 12:13 AM~8474467
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
> 
> look at the views and comments etc on this.. i personally think they kids a retard desperate for fame..
> *


Wow, that's the most repetative song I have ever heard. Thanks for killing off what few brain cells I had left ass hole!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 01:02 AM~8474720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry bro, I don't think LowandBeyond is on here tonight. I thought you two were keeping this shit to yourselves? He's gonna be pissed when he finds out that you forced him out of the closet! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 10:13 PM~8474755
> *Sorry bro, I don't think LowandBeyond is on here tonight. I thought you two were keeping this shit to yourselves? He's gonna be pissed when he finds out that you forced him out of the closet! :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

didi gonna get jealous too.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:15 AM~8474759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> didi gonna get jealous too.....
> *


Yeah, didi gonna bust some caps!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 03:13 AM~8474755
> *Sorry bro, I don't think LowandBeyond is on here tonight. I thought you two were keeping this shit to yourselves? He's gonna be pissed when he finds out that you forced him out of the closet! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  Fucken **** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 01:19 AM~8474767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Fucken **** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hold up man, we're not the ones that want to "sex up" Travis! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 03:20 AM~8474770
> *Hold up man, we're not the ones that want to "sex up" Travis! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i just put that shit up there just to put it up there,who's ??TRAVIS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 4 2007, 10:29 PM~8474792
> *i just put that shit up there just to put it up there,who's ??TRAVIS
> *



Low and Beyond.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 01:29 AM~8474792
> *i just put that shit up there just to put it up there,who's ??TRAVIS
> *


LowandBeyond


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:11 AM~8474750
> *Wow, that's the most repetative song I have ever heard. Thanks for killing off what few brain cells I had left ass hole!!!
> *


what a shit song... that guy was a geek ....


----------



## Tip Slow

No dick below eh


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 01:38 AM~8474817
> *No dick below eh
> *


?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 03:41 AM~8474823
> *?
> *


Low and beyond,,,,,,no dick below.get it now?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm shut the fuck up already.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 03:44 AM~8474834
> *ummmm somebody shut me the fuck up already.....
> *



WTF


----------



## rollinoldskoo

why u be talkin bout him like that.... we all jus clowning..... no need to get all butt-hurt....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 03:50 AM~8474845
> *why u be talkin bout him like that.... we all jus clowning..... no need to get all butt-hurt....
> *


Who???


----------



## Pokey

Yeah, Trav is a cool dude. No need to say he ain't got a dick! Damn man, that's just wrong! What's he ever done to you?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 10:51 PM~8474849
> *Yeah, Trav is a cool dude. No need to say he ain't got a dick! Damn man, that's just wrong! What's he ever done to you?
> *


exactly....


----------



## Tip Slow

it was just a joke :uh:


----------



## Pokey

We'll wait and see if Travis thinks it's funny.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that yayo guy is such a fukkin yoyo..... talkin out his ass....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Aug 05, 2007 - 12:02 AM

nite all.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 4 2007, 11:44 PM~8474281
> *and wagon does that have headlights in it or is that just the flash :dunno:
> *



those light i had, but they didnt stay in :angry:

so i had to take them out....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8475314
> *those light i had, but they didnt stay in :angry:
> 
> so i had to take them out....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no nite crew tonight i guess.... oh welll nite all.....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, I can see I was missed. Guess I got me some girlfriends on here.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 01:42 AM~8481958
> *damn,  I can see I was missed.  Guess I got me some girlfriends on here.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 5 2007, 10:42 PM~8481958
> *damn,  I can see I was missed.  Guess I got me some girlfriends on here.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 08:48 PM~8490937
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:

hows your 57 comin along?


----------



## red69chevy

PRETTY GOOD, I PATTERNED THE TRUNK AND SIDE LAST NIGHT,HAVE YOU SEEN THE PAINT YET?IF NOT IL GET PICS IN A MINUTE


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2007, 09:41 PM~8491144
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 03:42 AM~8481958
> *damn,  I can see I was missed.  Guess I got me some girlfriends on here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh:


----------



## BiggDeee

What time is it in Hawaii??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Aug 06, 2007 - 09:58 PM 

accordin to LIL


----------



## BiggDeee

??? So you guys are 3 hrs begind California?? Its 1:01 am now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup.... thats how i can be on here so damn late compared to u guys....

10:00 news on now.... lol


----------



## BiggDeee

:banghead: :banghead: 


I have to get up in 5 hrs for work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm out for tonight.... got a bunch of stuff boxed up... gotta get my ass to the post office now... lol.... have fun guys....


----------



## red69chevy

k yall,
baby got sick,i imght take her to da doctor tomorrow.
u cant blame me, i mean just look at her.dont she look sad?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:34 AM~8491292
> *k yall,
> baby got sick,i imght take her to da doctor tomorrow.
> u cant blame me, i mean just look at her.dont she look sad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like its ready for the scrapyard....


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 7 2007, 08:17 PM~8498702
> *whats up yall :wave: :wave:
> *


just waitin to see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite crew went to bed???


----------



## 8-Ball

naw im here :wave: where is everyone else


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

just fckin around :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

i have that model been thinkin of dustin it off and doin somethin to it got anymore pics


----------



## BODINE

my camara is FCKED up i guess my daughter or son spilled somethin on it ,,,seems like they dumped it in a cup of soda ,,,had to take aprt and clean best i could but now pics are a little blurry


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8500820
> *i have that model been thinkin of dustin it off and doin somethin to it got anymore pics
> *


naw messed it up after that ,,, sprayin another color and paint spit n sputtered all over it lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8500820
> *i have that model been thinkin of dustin it off and doin somethin to it got anymore pics
> *


you can have this one and make a limo :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u guys think so far?


----------



## red69chevy

i love it
but hey yall,my jaw hurts from gettin numbful shot earlier to get a fillin in my back molar, i barely hurt but now my jaw is HURTIN LIKE A NAGGY WIFE


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2007, 11:55 PM~8500915
> *what u guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dat NICE :0


----------



## 8-Ball

thats really nice dude i like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm tryin hard on this one..... dedicated to my old ride.... wish i had the money to have done it up.....


----------



## red69chevy

do any of you guys have a myspace,i no 8ball does


----------



## BODINE

yup lets see if i get it right http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=111939090


----------



## 8-Ball

u got 1 lil homie


----------



## red69chevy

SHIT AND I AINT IN YO TOP?!LOL


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 8 2007, 12:16 AM~8501047
> *u got 1 lil homie
> *


YUP ILL SEND YALL BOTH A REQUEST


----------



## 8-Ball

damn bodine yo brothers caddy is nice i went out the other day and looked at a red one but it was stock


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 8 2007, 12:20 AM~8501065
> *damn bodine yo brothers caddy is nice i went out the other day and looked at a red one but it was stock
> *


he sold that one on ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well time to go pick up my wifey from work... maybe i'll be back... if not have fun guys.....


----------



## red69chevy

WHOS THE ANONYMOUS I SEE AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## red69chevy

AY 8BALL DO U EVER CHECK YO MYSPACE MESSAGES?


----------



## red69chevy

im out yall its too dead in here and im tired


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 09:33 PM~8501112
> *WHOS THE ANONYMOUS I SEE AT THE BOTTOM
> *


probably didi.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i came back but everyone left i guess.... nite guys..... :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 04:22 AM~8501212
> *probably didi.....
> *


nope, i just got on


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 03:21 AM~8501068
> *he sold that one on ebay
> *


he's got ur old lincoln now, doesnt he


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
i thought i felt lonely after a few posts :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 12:08 AM~8501021
> *yup  lets see if i get it right  http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=111939090
> *



YGR.... uffin:

(you got request)


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 8 2007, 02:25 AM~8501288
> *he's got ur old lincoln now, doesnt he
> *


yup use to be silver


----------



## BODINE

my old lincolns 



































































[/quote]


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 07:53 AM~8502144
> *YGR.... uffin:
> 
> (you got request)
> *


whats ur url so can request you


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 12:34 PM~8504618
> *whats ur url so can request you
> *


http://www.myspace.com/wagonguy1989


----------



## vengence

> my old lincolns


[/quote]

yo bodi what ya do with the black one?

the silver one is nice but black is my favorite color


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wish my old rides were that clean..... be back laters.... gonna go lay more stuff on the 77.....





> my old lincolns


[/quote]


----------



## BODINE

GOT A FEW GOODIES TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

PICS!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 08:13 PM~8508262
> *GOT A FEW GOODIES TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

IF U WANTED A BEL AIR U COULD HAVE ASKED I HAVE ON IN MINT CONDITION


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 08:26 PM~8508449
> *IF U WANTED A BEL AIR U COULD HAVE ASKED I HAVE ON IN MINT CONDITION
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## red69chevy

15 SHIPPED


----------



## red69chevy

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME IN MY TOPIC GO LOOK BIGGS AND MINI WERE JUST EXAMPLES


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 08:27 PM~8508474
> *20 SHIPPED
> *


ill pass  thanks for the offer


----------



## red69chevy

bush got shot finally


----------



## red69chevy

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: B1gB0dYr0LLin, 85 biarittz, BigPoppa, modeljunky, chevyridinhighboi, Rascal King, mitchapalooza65, chuchito77730

alot of anonymous users in here....


----------



## BODINE

not me


----------



## red69chevy

o ya if ya stll want da 53 ill give it to ya 15


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8509526
> *o ya if ya stll want da 53 ill give it to ya 15
> *


i guess not since i just got one today,,now i have like 5 kits untouched :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 07:24 PM~8509539
> *i guess not since i just got one today,,now i have like 5 kits untouched  :cheesy:
> *


pretty soon u'll be a plastic whore like me..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 10:38 PM~8509659
> *pretty soon u'll be a plastic whore like me.....  :biggrin:
> *


im workin on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think i'll sign off early tonight.... have fun guys....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 10:56 PM~8509772
> *i think i'll sign off early tonight.... have fun guys....
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 8 2007, 11:03 PM~8509804
> *:around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 






















WAKE UP


----------



## LowandBeyond

gotta be when I'm at work.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 8 2007, 11:06 PM~8509816
> *gotta be when I'm at work.
> *


o yeah ,,,, forgot :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 11:08 PM~8509833
> *o yeah ,,,, forgot  :biggrin:
> *


decited to take the 1st 3 days off this week. I figured I would work the last 2.  Been nice to be off all week. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u always off.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 11:15 PM~8509859
> *u always off.....
> *


damn str8. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 11:20 PM~8509882
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 8 2007, 08:22 PM~8509895
> *:angry:  :machinegun:
> *


:angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun::angry: :machinegun: ..........

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 11:24 PM~8509905
> *:angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun::angry:  :machinegun: ..........
> 
> THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
> You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message
> *



ahahahahahahahahahahaha emoticowned. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## red69chevy

im on dont feel lonely lol just kiddin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 8 2007, 10:19 PM~8510360
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: hearse driver
> *




its another thing when it says *forum*.......

*
TTT*

:wave: hi guys.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

sup? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how u like my wagon.... not a lowrider but close.... lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks real good. Needs a bath. :0 :0 JK, Looks like that style of wagon should look like.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... slow night..... i'm out..... have fun guys....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## low86dime

i Want In :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:wave: whats up fellas?????


im finishing this striping on this LINC so i can send it out :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:15 AM~8519353
> *:wave: whats up fellas?????
> im finishing this striping on this LINC so i can send it out :biggrin:
> *



someone finally bought it? :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

Chea And Also Doubled What i Wanted For it :0


THANKS AGAIN 85barittz :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:23 AM~8519367
> *Chea And Also Doubled What i Wanted For it :0
> THANKS AGAIN 85barittz :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 Cool now you can get the suplies for my other cars. No more b day presents for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:

:biggrin: u still payin shipping though :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:28 AM~8519375
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin: u still payin shipping though :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 sounds fair. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

:buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

everyone sleeping or what :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

13,000 here i come :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:twak:  uffin: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :guns: :worship: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :no:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 12 2007, 03:45 AM~8533111
> *    :twak:    uffin:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :angel:  :guns:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:nosad: :nosad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :no: :yes: :loco: hno: :banghead: :barf: :rofl: :around: :wave: :guns:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 12 2007, 03:51 AM~8533143
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :no:  :yes:  :loco:  hno:  :banghead:  :barf:  :rofl:  :around:  :wave:  :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 11:43 PM~8519399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never asked for a pic of your wife......


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 12:56 AM~8533176
> *i never asked for a pic of your wife......
> *



shit I wish. Look at that mouth! :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

try to fix my jambs problem,,, gonna have to re paint some stuff,, i should do on body but i need more practice so im gonna do best i can this way


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks great man.... u got a lot farther than i did.... i haven't done more than look at it in the past 2 months.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 11:04 PM~8539612
> *looks great man.... u got a lot farther than i did.... i haven't done more than look at it in the past 2 months....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



me either.   So that'll make me 3 for 3 on entering buildoffs and not finishing. :angry: So maybe I'll pull this one off? But I got to build that truck now for Hearse Driver also.  But thats no big deal to make it look shitty and backyard built.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8539645
> *me either.        So that'll make me 3 for 3 on entering buildoffs and not finishing.  :angry:    So maybe I'll pull this one off?    But I got to build that truck now for Hearse Driver also.      But thats no big deal to make it look shitty and backyard built unfinished project......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

this my first one entering ? do you know how many people entered? the all out


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone awake?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 11:57 PM~8539943
> *anyone awake?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 11:57 PM~8539943
> *anyone awake?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2007, 11:57 PM~8539943
> *anyone awake?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just messin with this 82 el camino.... 










:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 12 2007, 11:08 PM~8539645
> *me either.        So that'll make me 3 for 3 on entering buildoffs and not finishing.  :angry:    So maybe I'll pull this one off?    But I got to build that truck now for Hearse Driver also.     But thats no big deal to make it look shitty and backyard built.
> *


 :nono: :no: * OUTSIDE THE BOX* REMEMBER , CHIP FOOSE AND BOYD CODDINGTON WERNT AROUND..... THINK AXLENDER BROS, BARRIS, ROTH......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 13 2007, 04:58 AM~8540413
> *:nono:  :no:   OUTSIDE THE BOX REMEMBER , CHIP FOOSE AND BOYD CODDINGTON WERNT AROUND..... THINK AXLENDER BROS, BARRIS, ROTH......
> *



I got this, I got this.


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

gettin closer


----------



## 8-Ball

damn dude u r such a post whore. man u should come down to the restaurant one night dude either a sunday or monday i can come out the back and shoot the shit on those days cause thats when we are dead as hell


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 02:50 AM~8548499
> *damn dude u r such a post whore. man u should come down to the restaurant one night dude either a sunday or monday i can come out the back and shoot the shit on those days cause thats when we are dead as hell
> *


wheres it at, and what kinda food :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

blah blah :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 13 2007, 11:50 PM~8548499
> *damn dude u r such a post whore. man u should come down to the restaurant one night dude either a sunday or monday i can come out the back and shoot the shit on those days cause thats when we are dead as hell
> *



 I feel left out.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 03:00 AM~8548569
> *    I feel left out.
> *


you can come up and eat too.. by time u get here youll be hungry :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

its in fountain square its like ribs,caribb. chicken, talapia, they actually ahve a sandwich called a jody jo's samich and thats how its spelled. but u can get full off of the food we got some pizzas and pasta dishes also really good food and they got all types of beers and wines


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 03:02 AM~8548580
> *its in fountain square its like ribs,caribb. chicken, talapia, they actually ahve a sandwich called a jody jo's samich and thats how its spelled. but u can get full off of the food we got some pizzas and pasta dishes also really good food and they got all types of beers and wines
> *


whats the name of the place.. sounds good.. me love some ribs..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:01 AM~8548578
> *you can come up and eat too.. by time u get here youll be hungry  :biggrin:
> *



I'm only about 40 minutes away. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:  *BIG OL' 13,000 POSTS*  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 03:04 AM~8548598
> *I'm only about 40 minutes away.  :biggrin:
> *


shit im hungry every 40 minutes :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:06 AM~8548610
> *:biggrin:   WHORE!!!!</span>*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 03:08 AM~8548620
> *WHORE!!!!
> *


do what, :dunno: cant read that.. too bright :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:08 AM~8548625
> *do what, :dunno: cant read that.. too bright  :biggrin:
> *


WHORE!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 03:10 AM~8548631
> *WHORE!!
> *


now that one i really cant read.. i feel like im gettin old... and my b-day is even comin up :0


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 73,338 139 1.61% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 11,603 111 1.29% 
abel Nov 2005 15,106 110 1.27% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 856 64 0.74% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 1,911 60 0.69% 
EIGHT TRACC Oct 2006 1,866 57 0.66% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,107 56 0.65% 
*84cutty Nov 2006 2,882 55 0.64% 
81cutty Sep 2005 3,693 53 0.61% *
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,274 49 0.57% 


whats the odds of that unless their buddies or same person


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:11 AM~8548634
> *now that one i really cant read.. i feel like im gettin old... and my b-day is even comin up  :0
> *


 :biggrin: mine to


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 03:14 AM~8548646
> *:biggrin: mine to
> *


what day, mines 27th


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:15 AM~8548653
> *what day, mines 27th
> *


21st :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

im back after bein in the hospital for a while


----------



## BODINE

wife gettin me this :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 03:18 AM~8548667
> *wife gettin me this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to know ur gettin somethin, cuz i prolly wont get shit.. i havent really gotten anything since i was like 12..  go out to eat thats about it.. its just my family never really had the extra cash to spned on things i wanted.. but i cant complain i guess. but my mom did just sell her truck a week or 2 ago.. so this year i might get something :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 02:18 AM~8548667
> *wife gettin me this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lil thing,thats some 007 type of gun,nice


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 12:21 AM~8548672
> *nice to know ur gettin somethin, cuz i prolly wont get shit.. i havent really gotten anything since i was like 12..    go out to eat thats about it.. its just my family never really had the extra cash to spned on things i wanted.. but i cant complain i guess. but my mom did just sell her truck a week or 2 ago.. so this year i might get something  :0
> *


i usally dont get shyt,, well i guess we are both gettin it for me its on layaway i still owe 245.00 on it ,, so i hope i get bonus to pay it off


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 14 2007, 12:22 AM~8548677
> *that lil thing,thats some 007 type of gun,nice
> *


its a full size 9 mm ,, income tax time im buying my friends sprinfield 1911 .45


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 12:18 AM~8548667
> *wife gettin me this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## 8-Ball

tyler its called deanos restaurant wine bar but they also call it deanos vino


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 12:25 AM~8548690
> *tyler its called deanos restaurant wine bar but they also call it deanos vino
> *



if its not free.............I'm not going. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 12:25 AM~8548689
> *you'll shoot your eye out.
> *


nooooo its fun i go to local shooting range


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 03:25 AM~8548690
> *tyler its called deanos restaurant wine bar but they also call it deanos vino
> *


is it the one on shelby?


----------



## tyhodge07

ill take some marinated rib tips.. slow roasted.. what sides u got.. :biggrin: ima have to check it out for sure.. special discount :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

shit i will get u a 10% discount thing we got for friends and family and we got collard greens, mashed potatoes,& couscous but the ribs come with collard greens and mashed potatoes and them ribs are big dude yea its off shelby u get almost a whole slab or ribs


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 03:36 AM~8548727
> *shit i will get u a 10% discount thing we got for friends and family and we got collard greens, mashed potatoes,& couscous  but the ribs come with collard greens and mashed potatoes and them ribs are big dude yea its off shelby u get almost a whole slab or ribs
> *


dont think ill eat the collards, ill go with the potatos tho.. and the ribs and a side salad :biggrin: im gonna check it out sometime.. bring the ol lady and baby up there.. ill let you know when i plan on goin up there so ill know if ull be there


----------



## 8-Ball

ok just hit me on my cell so i can tell u if its a good day or not but fo sho on sundays and mondays i run the kitchen


----------



## BODINE

this the .45 im gettin :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 03:51 AM~8548766
> *ok just hit me on my cell so i can tell u if its a good day or not but fo sho on sundays and mondays i run the kitchen
> *


:thumbsup: is the beer cheap.. i know some places is like 8 bucks a pitcher :0 thats like 2 cups :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn thats nice i use to have one of these just for target practice :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 12:27 AM~8548695
> *nooooo  its fun i go to local shooting range
> *



A few years ago, I lived on 26 acres and didn't need to go to the range. I had one out back. 

shooting none moving targets sucksass. Go in the woods and kill something. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 12:55 AM~8548782
> *A few years ago,  I lived on 26 acres and didn't need to go to the range.  I had one out back.
> 
> shooting none moving targets sucksass.  Go in the woods and kill something.  :biggrin:
> *


nice 8 ball


i want to buy some land so i do that ,,, but gotta find out the laws around here first never loked into it


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 01:55 AM~8548782
> *A few years ago,  I lived on 26 acres and didn't need to go to the range.  I had one out back.
> 
> shooting none moving targets sucksass.  Go in the woods and kill something.  :biggrin:
> *


yea the moving ones r way better. man i went to this range in kentucky called knob creek and i didnt ask one of my white friends was it a cool range to go to man i was scared like a mofo as soon as we pulled up and got out the shootin automatically stopped and they all turned and just stared at us.


----------



## BODINE

well im off to bed so i can sleep 5 or 6 hours i hope  :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 12:58 AM~8548790
> *yea the moving ones r way better.  man i went to this range in kentucky called knob creek and i didnt ask one of my white friends was it a cool range to go to man i was scared like a mofo as soon as we pulled up and got out the shootin automatically stopped and they all turned and just stared at us.
> *



LOL, you always got storys about being somewhere down south and getting scared. :biggrin: :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 02:13 AM~8548841
> *LOL,  you always got storys about being somewhere down south and getting scared.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


hell yea man bein in the city man u kno people lookin at u strange and the fact they might have a gun but it was like 30 hill jacks with a very little amount of teeth with fully automatic guns and i just had that feelin like i horror movies when the fog comes rollin in from now where and u kno thats when all the bad shit pops off.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







 (!)


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 03:16 AM~8548850
> *hell yea man bein in the city man u kno people lookin at u strange and the fact they might have a gun but it was like 30 hill jacks with a very little amount of teeth with fully automatic guns and i just had that feelin like i horror movies when the fog comes rollin in from now where and u kno thats when all the bad shit pops off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 14 2007, 01:16 AM~8548850
> *hell yea man bein in the city man u kno people lookin at u strange and the fact they might have a gun but it was like 30 hill jacks with a very little amount of teeth with fully automatic guns and i just had that feelin like i horror movies when the fog comes rollin in from now where and u kno thats when all the bad shit pops off.
> *


lol, I had the same feeling once at a Kid Rock concert.

Yeah yeah, I know, I got tricked into going to it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 14 2007, 01:54 AM~8548992
> *lol, I had the same feeling once at a Kid Rock concert.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, I got tricked into going to it.
> *



that because..................well nevermind. you already know why. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 01:57 AM~8548999
> *that because..................well nevermind. you already know why.    :biggrin:
> *


?????

Actually, I don't. Enlighten me. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 14 2007, 02:00 AM~8549006
> *?????
> 
> Actually, I don't. Enlighten me. :cheesy:
> *



I can't get into my photobucket.   :biggrin: I was just fuckin around anyways.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 02:07 AM~8549031
> *I can't get into my photobucket.          :biggrin:    I was just fuckin around anyways.
> *


Oh, I think I get it now focker. :biggrin: 

You talkin' about the pic where I look like Freddy Krueger, or the one where I'm sittin' in my wifes "Pink Hearts" Bonneville? :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

Seriously though, I wasn't expecting to see that many ******** at a Kid Rock concert! I'm so naive sometimes.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 14 2007, 02:12 AM~8549050
> *Oh, I think I get it now focker.  :biggrin:
> 
> You talkin' about the pic where I look like Freddy Krueger, or the one where I'm sittin' in my wifes "Pink Hearts" Bonneville? :cheesy:
> *




the krueger one. 


damn, I was just fucking around about takeing a celly phone pic of the "wifes" car. LOL. I don't really have one........yet. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Red necks love Kid Rock!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 02:15 AM~8549062
> *the krueger one.
> damn,  I was just fucking around about takeing a celly phone pic of the "wifes" car.  LOL.  I don't really have one........yet.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Red necks love Kid Rock!!!
> *


lol, yeah, she saw one of those pink Cavaliers that they made back in the '90s, and asked me if she could get the Bonneville painted that color! :uh: 

******** love Kid Rock? NOW you tell me!!!


----------



## Pokey

I'm out fellas, almost 5:30AM, bed time!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 14 2007, 02:20 AM~8549078
> *lol, yeah, she saw one of those pink Cavaliers that they made back in the '90s, and asked me if she could get the Bonneville painted that color! :uh:
> 
> ******** love Kid Rock? NOW you tell me!!!
> *



bwhaahahahahahahahhahahaahahahaha atleast the outside will match the inside. :biggrin: 

What the fuck kind of music you think Kid rock plays. Southern rock homie, ******* rock n roll. Fuck hes even got a 3 foot mullet. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 04:24 AM~8549089
> *bwhaahahahahahahahhahahaahahahaha  atleast the outside will match the inside.       :biggrin:
> 
> What the fuck kind of music you think Kid rock plays.  Southern rock homie,  ******* rock n roll.   Fuck hes even got a 3 foot mullet.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 02:24 AM~8549089
> *bwhaahahahahahahahhahahaahahahaha  atleast the outside will match the inside.      :biggrin:
> 
> What the fuck kind of music you think Kid rock plays.  Southern rock homie,  ******* rock n roll.  Fuck hes even got a 3 foot mullet.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, that ain't southern rock. I'm not sure what to call it, but it ain't southern rock!


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up Bodine. :wave:


----------



## vengence

checkin in.....



ill be in the lab,,,,


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 14 2007, 07:15 PM~8555365
> *Whats up Bodine.  :wave:
> *


not shyt


----------



## red69chevy

:wave: hey yall whats happenin tonight


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 14 2007, 07:42 PM~8555623
> *:wave: hey yall whats happenin tonight
> *


got any new pics for us?


----------



## red69chevy

nope i dont have a cam n e more


----------



## BODINE

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



wake up!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 11:50 PM~8556370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> wake up!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect racing stuff ,,, i ought my sone like 2 years ago a dale earnhardt 1:64 car ,,, and it came wrecked ,,, anyone know what company it was ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:18 AM~8556695
> *anyone collect racing stuff ,,, i ought my sone like 2 years ago a dale earnhardt 1:64 car ,,, and it came wrecked ,,, anyone know what company it was ?
> *


whats it say on the bottom of it.. was it half price since it was wrecked :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 09:28 PM~8556807
> *whats it say on the bottom of it.. was it half price since it was wrecked  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: was made that way :uh: 




























j/k im trying to find it ,,, guy at my work said he would byuy it but i wanted to see what it was worth first,,,its prolly in my son,, or daughters room somewhere


----------



## tyhodge07

oh, ill try searchin for it... 

but heres a model i found 67 impala ss
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2907271


----------



## tyhodge07

corvetter and supra
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2928586


----------



## tyhodge07

64 ss
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2930931

63 ss
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2930943


----------



## tyhodge07

lot of six.. some look like someone would want
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2932290


----------



## tyhodge07

z10 (s10)
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2929469

68 shelby gt-500
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2929470


----------



## BODINE

i dont know what he did with it  he will be here this weekend i told him if he finds it guy at my work will give him 10.00


----------



## tyhodge07

bodine.. i think RCCA makes the car, cuz they have a 1:24 scale one that comes wrekced and i beleive its the daytona race it was made after


----------



## tyhodge07

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/d...p_1959_39958961


----------



## tyhodge07

if thats the one, ill give u 10 bucks for it too.. thats the 1:24 scale one and its 439.99 so i assume the 1:64 is prolly going around 150


----------



## BODINE

looks like it but his is 1:64 do they have a website?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 09:58 PM~8557153
> *if thats the one, ill give u 10 bucks for it too.. thats the 1:24 scale one and its 439.99 so i assume the 1:64 is prolly going around 150
> *


well thats why i am trying to find out what its worth ,,,, out of box tho


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:58 AM~8557154
> *looks like it but his is 1:64 do they have a website?
> *


there isnt a 1:64 one.. the only 1:64's they have are from the movie, but not wrekced..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8557180
> *there isnt a 1:64 one.. the only 1:64's they have are from the movie, but not wrekced..
> *


 :angry: i got one damn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































just dont know what company :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i cant find a 1:64th scale one.. just the 1:24 and it was a limited quanity, and now sold out at 439.99 for the 1:24


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 10:05 PM~8557243
> *i cant find a 1:64th scale one.. just the 1:24 and it was a limited quanity, and now sold out at 439.99 for the 1:24
> *


he better not have gave it away :twak:


----------



## BODINE

ok found it by ACTION


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.diecastdepotshop.com/daeasr19dawr.html thats the only one i can find and its the 1/24 scale one.. and id be looking for it if it is 1/64th scale.. and prolly keep it.. prolly worth something and not 10 buucks..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:10 AM~8557288
> *ok found it by ACTION
> *


link? or you find ur sons?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 10:11 PM~8557296
> *link? or you find ur sons?
> *


i found car


----------



## tyhodge07

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dale-Earnhardt-1997-Da...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 290150082644


----------



## tyhodge07

id watch the ebay ad and see what it ends at, just in case it does go pretty high, its starting off at 10.. so i assume itll go higher


----------



## tyhodge07

lets see if this link works.. its the only one on ebay i can find btw
http://attr-search.ebay.com/search/search....ntrypage=search


----------



## BODINE

AWSOME thanks didi,,,,,,,,i knew you would find it


----------



## tyhodge07

them rare ones are a bitch to find.. i searched for them hard to find 2 doors that i searched forever for.. theres 1 with the pillars bent up. (poor condition) and another fully sealed starting off at 10 :0 the rest are the monte's


----------



## red69chevy

I GOT BONDO THE OTHER DAY FOR DA CUTTY,ITS PRETTY EASY TO USE.BUT I DONT HAVE ANY LATEX GLOVES SO IVE GOTTEN IT ON MY HANDS A LIL BUT I WASH IT REALL GOOD WHEN I DO GET IT ON ME.JUST TO BE SAFE,WHAT ELSE SHOULD I DO?


----------



## BODINE

i use my fingers to spread bondo


----------



## tyhodge07

http://cgi.ebay.com/1982-ERTL-DALE-EARNHAR...1QQcmdZViewItem

fuckin egay links
Item number: 260148852560

check that out, the sealed one is going for like 150 buy it now


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 10:34 PM~8557520
> *i use my fingers to spread bondo
> *


WITH NO GLOVES?


----------



## BODINE

thats 1982 right ... link dont work ,,,, mine is 1997


maybe ill tell him more im gonna wait till bidding ends


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:34 AM~8557520
> *i use my fingers to spread bondo
> *


u use ur fingers to spread other shit too :0 
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 14 2007, 10:35 PM~8557529
> *WITH NO GLOVES?
> *


yup the bondo in tha tube :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 15 2007, 12:32 AM~8557507
> *I GOT BONDO THE OTHER DAY FOR DA CUTTY,ITS PRETTY EASY TO USE.BUT I DONT HAVE ANY LATEX GLOVES SO IVE GOTTEN IT ON MY HANDS A LIL BUT I WASH IT REALL GOOD WHEN I DO GET IT ON ME.JUST TO BE SAFE,WHAT ELSE SHOULD I DO?
> *



yOU SHOULD TASTE IT BEFORE YOU ADD IT TO YOUR MODEL ! iF IT DONT TASTE LIKE HONEY THEN YOU NEED TO MIX IT LONGER ! ONCE IT GETS TO TASTING LIKE HONEY THEN IT WORK REALLY GOOD !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:35 AM~8557535
> *thats 1982 right ... link dont work ,,,, mine is 1997
> maybe ill tell him more im gonna wait till bidding ends
> *


totally different car.. its the #15 wrangler  alot older


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2007, 01:36 AM~8557542
> *yOU  SHOULD  TASTE  IT  BEFORE    YOU  ADD  IT  TO  YOUR  MODEL !  iF  IT  DONT  TASTE    LIKE  HONEY  THEN  YOU  NEED  TO  MIX  IT  LONGER !    ONCE  IT  GETS  TO  TASTING  LIKE  HONEY    THEN    IT  WORK  REALLY  GOOD  !
> *


SO THAT WHY YOU SOUND SO FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

i think i should do a donk on one of the 2 door caprices and sell it on eastcoastryders.com :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8557550
> *SO THAT WHY YOU SOUND SO FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BODINE

ok mine as black interior the one on ebay has red ,,,hmmmmm ,,,, wonder which one is worth more?


----------



## BODINE

i mean white


----------



## red69chevy

IM EVIIIIILLL!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:42 AM~8557573
> *ok mine as black interior the one on ebay has red ,,,hmmmmm ,,,, wonder which one is worth more?
> *


i asked the seller, see if he would know... ill let you know.. unless they just came in different options or one may be more rare than the other.. hopefully yours, but i doubt the guy would say that since he's trying to get rid of one, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2007, 10:36 PM~8557542
> *yOU  SHOULD  TASTE  IT  BEFORE    YOU  ADD  IT  TO  YOUR  MODEL !  iF  IT  DONT  TASTE    LIKE  HONEY  THEN  YOU  NEED  TO  MIX  IT  LONGER !    ONCE  IT  GETS  TO  TASTING  LIKE  HONEY    THEN    IT  WORK  REALLY  GOOD  !
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.digitalworldtokyo.com/index.php...sb_humping_dog/

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got to get this :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

watch the lil vid on the link, they censor the usb out too :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:twak: 








14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BODINE, Wog Boy, 2lowsyn, betoscustoms, red69chevy, Big_Vato23, LowandBeyond, themonteman, rollinoldskoo


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:18 AM~8557816
> *:twak:
> 14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BODINE, Wog Boy, 2lowsyn, betoscustoms, red69chevy, Big_Vato23, LowandBeyond, themonteman, rollinoldskoo
> *


almost the typical night crew


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 15 2007, 12:40 AM~8557566
> *i think i should do a donk on one of the 2 door caprices and sell it on eastcoastryders.com :biggrin:
> *


that would be a good idea,just don't put any 26's or anything bigger than that on it cause that shit would look stupid.don't sell it hell keep it,to add to your collection.  if anything 22's or 24's are good enough,it would look better if you wouldn't tuck em.a lil lift won't hurt.not that 4x4 shit. :biggrin: thank you


Byran.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 02:21 AM~8557836
> *that would be a good idea,just don't put any 26's or anything bigger than that on it cause that shit would look stupid.don't sell it hell keep it,to add to your collection.  if anything 22's or 24's are good enough,it would look better if you wouldn't tuck em.a lil lift won't hurt.not that 4x4 shit. :biggrin: thank you
> Byran.
> *


it would have to be 4x4 if its goin on eastcoatryders. lol.. plus its 1:64 not 1:24


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 11:23 PM~8557850
> *it would have to be 4x4 if its goin on eastcoatryders. lol.. plus its 1:64 not 1:24
> *


you need any 1:64's?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:24 AM~8557854
> *you need any 1:64's?
> *


im actually tryin to get rid of my hotwheels ones..the ones that are a little hard to find, i dont know much about them, but last i checked they were goin pretty high on ebay, like 5 bucks +


----------



## BODINE

:wave: NINITE :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 15 2007, 01:23 AM~8557850
> *it would have to be 4x4 if its goin on eastcoatryders. lol.. plus its 1:64 not 1:24
> *


they make em in 2 door???post up a pic,i got a 87 4 door with 26''s on it.Not all cars on eastcoastryders are raised up like a 4x4.i seen a lot of em on 22-24,thats not really big at all


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 02:31 AM~8557897
> *they make em in 2 door???post up a pic,i got a 87 4 door with 26''s on it.Not all cars on eastcoastryders are raised up like a 4x4.i seen a lot of em on 22-24,thats not really big at all
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 08:18 PM~8557816
> *:twak:
> 14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BODINE, Wog Boy, 2lowsyn, betoscustoms, red69chevy, Big_Vato23, LowandBeyond, themonteman, rollinoldskoo
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

hey didi where ya get that from???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 02:42 AM~8557958
> *hey didi where ya get that from???
> *


ebay, they were made in 85, and really rare and hard to find.. took me like 6 months.. i got 3


----------



## Tip Slow

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 03:10 AM~8558084
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im off, hittin the sack, just got done cleaning the kitchen up and bed time now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

didn't need to tell us u were gonna jerk off....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 03:23 AM~8558347
> *didn't need to tell u were gonna jerk off on me...
> 
> *


WTF........****


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ok... time for me to go to bed..... been a long day..... glad the fukkin hurricane falling apart.....


----------



## southside groovin

i was thinkin boutcha when i saw that on the news. was gonna ask if ur ready for it....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2007, 05:00 AM~8558417
> *i was thinkin boutcha when i saw that on the news. was gonna ask if ur ready for it....
> *


yep, their ready, him and his bf already packed eachothers shit :0 
j/k but seriously.. did it hit ya.. how close was it if it didnt.. get some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 15 2007, 02:40 PM~8561368
> *yep, their ready, him and his bf already packed eachothers shit  :0
> j/k but seriously.. did it hit ya.. how close was it if it didnt.. get some pics  :biggrin:
> *


there's another one thats comin there way


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

anybody wanna by some dodge dakota kits....pm me or rollin oldskool

12 for $120

this is a good deal

help bring 12 down to 0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2007, 10:08 PM~8564071
> *anybody wanna by some dodge dakota kits....pm me or rollin oldskool
> 
> 12 for $120
> 
> this is a good deal
> 
> help bring 12 down to 0
> *


3 dollars


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 01:00 PM~8562778
> *there's another one thats comin there way
> *


haven't heard about that.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

any of u fukkers got yahoo messenger?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:19 PM~8565602
> *any of u fukkers got yahoo messenger?
> *



I got layitlow and thats all. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:29 PM~8565653
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you know all that shit I was talking about your pics of the beach and shit, I take it all back. You can have that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i got a yahoo messenger


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it ain't shit already..... at least we don't got the flooding and twisters of the midwest....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

rollin_old_school_style


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:42 PM~8565739
> *it ain't shit already..... at least we don't got the flooding and twisters of the midwest....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: so far here not one twister (yet) . How many tropicial storms and hurricanes you got?  

Its all worth it tho, 360 days of nice weather there versus 60 days of nice weather here. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

only 2 hurricanes in my lifetime.... so far.... hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

CLOVIS ALREADY HAD A TWISTER 2 OR 3 MONTHS AGO AND IT WAS THE FIRST ONE TO HIT TOWN IN OVER 68  . SO WHERE PRETTY DAMN LUCKY  UNTIL TORNADO SEASON STARTS AND THEN ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE :uh: AND THEN RAINS FOR 40 DAYS AND 40 NIGHTS  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

jermbug2000


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse, heres all the wheels i got..  
(the ones that arnt a full set are prolly around here somewhere, id have to look)


----------



## tyhodge07

13 full different sets by the way, and one set has 5 wheels


----------



## tyhodge07

larger wire wheels on the 2 door :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

those all for 1/64?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:31 AM~8566014
> *those all for 1/64?
> *


yep, i got shit loads more, but their on my cars thats built..


----------



## tyhodge07

my first dancer i made:

http://www.zippyvideos.com/123315331559379...idimakeyascream


----------



## rollinoldskoo

any for sale?


----------



## tyhodge07

an old ass hopper i made.. i just like this video, lol
http://www.zippyvideos.com/689016669509397...hopper_1_video/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:33 AM~8566034
> *any for sale?
> *


which ones..

heres a vid of another caddy before it was finished.. 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/133011310508514...dancer_1_video/


----------



## tyhodge07

still the favorite dancer ive made:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m10agyhNfsg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice work man.....


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLn45-7Pn2Y
lol, this is pretty good


----------



## tyhodge07

fire in the hole
you guys see this on the news, lol.. i thought it was pretty funny, until some bitch cried about it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUgtqdiiJ88...related&search=


----------



## Tip Slow

i was just watchin Nancy Grace(don't ask)where''Mom Punches,Drags,& Beats own son.yall see that?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 12:35 AM~8566342
> *i was just watchin Nancy Grace(don't ask)where''Mom Punches,Drags,& Beats own son.yall see that?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 02:47 AM~8566377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What???whats so funny about it?it's news hell i have nothin else to do at this time of night.keep talkin shit lowandbeyond


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 12:54 AM~8566398
> *What???whats so funny about it?it's news hell i have nothin else to do at this time of night.keep talkin shit lowandbeyond
> *


dude, I haven't even begun to shit to no one.  Just go watch some nancy grace or guiding light or whatever. This is grown ups talking in here.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 03:07 AM~8566427
> *dude,  I haven't even begun to shit to no one.    Just go watch some nancy grace or guiding light or whatever.  This is grown ups talking in here.
> *


Grown ups,bitch im a grown up too,i was just fuckin with ya,i was watchin a movie at first until my fiance came im and took over shit,i had no choise but to watch it.i just wanted to know if yall saw what happend.No need to be a bitch about it

Byran.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 01:29 AM~8566467
> *Grown ups,bitch im a grown up too,i was just fuckin with ya,i was watchin a movie at first until my fiance came im and took over shit,i had no choise but to watch it.i just wanted to know if yall saw what happend.No need to be a bitch about it
> 
> Byran.
> *



you not too grown. Sounds like your woman wears the pants. You only got 1 tv or what? :biggrin: 

Naw, didn't see any of that shit. Most kids now adays need a fuckin ass whoopin. Thats whats wrong with the kids anymore. The goverment says its wrong to whip our kids and the kids run all over their parents. Then wonder why they are out of control and wont lesson to anyone. :angry: I see this shit everytime I go to walmart. :uh: I feel like lineing them all up and taking my belt off. :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 03:36 AM~8566472
> *you not too grown.  Sounds like your woman wears the pants.  You only got 1 tv or what?  :biggrin:
> 
> Naw,  didn't see any of that shit.  Most kids now adays need a fuckin ass whoopin.  Thats whats wrong with the kids anymore.  The goverment says its wrong to whip our kids and the kids run all over their parents.  Then wonder why they are out of control and wont lesson to anyone.  :angry:  I see this shit everytime I go to walmart.  :uh:  I feel like lineing them all up and taking my belt off.  :0
> *


naw we got more than one tv in the house but when you only have one 47''flat screen your bedroom,everyone's gona pile up.Plus i don't want to piss her off,i can't take the bitchin.and ,she don't wear the pants in the house,i do.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 01:45 AM~8566479
> *naw we got more than one tv in the house but when you only have one 47''flat screen your bedroom,everyone's gona pile up.Plus i don't want to piss her off,i can't take the bitchin.and ,she don't wear the pants in the house,i do.*



sounds like it. Who was the one watching what SHE wanted to watch. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 03:47 AM~8566481
> *sounds like it.  Who was the one watching what SHE wanted to watch.  :biggrin:
> *


i did what she said cause i love her.i don't bowdown to anybody,she knows not to cross that line.how you gon talk,are you married


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 01:55 AM~8566503
> *i did what she said cause i love her.i don't bowdown to anybody,she knows not to cross that line.how you gon talk,are you married
> *



yup married. Sept will be 8 years. 2 wonderfull kids. They all know that I run this shit at home.  :biggrin: 

I'm the bread maker and this is my bakery!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

tell him travis..... why he gotta act so hard on here..... :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

@ this whole conversation


----------



## hawkeye1777

LOL....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 16 2007, 02:05 AM~8566541-->
> 
> 
> 
> tell his travis..... why he gotta act so hard on here.....  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know I don't give a shit. don't take none either. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 AM~8566542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> @ this whole conversation
> *



sup bro? I got some caddy trims. PM me.


----------



## Tip Slow

i see where ya comin from travis


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... i had to close the other screen with ebay..... hard to control..... too much good shit out there..... not enough money.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 02:11 AM~8566563
> *i see where ya comin from travis
> *


I was just fuckin with you. I don't give 2 shits and a fuck what you watch on TV, how many tvs you got or how pussy whipped you are. I was just clownin. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm out..... have fun.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 04:13 AM~8566569
> *I was just fuckin with you.  I don't give 2 shits and a fuck what you watch on TV,  how many tvs you got or how pussy whipped you are.  I was just clownin.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got a two bedroom house so i got three tv's.masterbedroom,47'',frontroom,56''bigscreen(that sit on the floor)lil girl's room,she have a 27''tv in her bedroom.and no im not pussywhiped,only after she give it to me thats when i get pussywhiped.lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea yea yea....


----------



## Tip Slow

i thought your old wrinkel ass was gone


----------



## rollinoldskoo

old? i'm 26 bro...


----------



## southside groovin

damn i always thought u were an old man too for sum reason. shit im a year older than you.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 11:27 PM~8566603
> *i thought your old wrinkel ass was gone
> *



u gotta stop opening your mouth to talk shit u don't kno bout..... your foot must taste good u keep stickin it in yo mouth.... u ain't hard talkin shit like that on here....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

born in 1980.......


----------



## southside groovin

damn now i feel like an old man :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 16 2007, 02:33 AM~8566612-->
> 
> 
> 
> born in 1980.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too.  I'm not old, but I damn sure feel like it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:34 AM~8566615
> *damn now i feel like an old man :ugh:
> *



fuck I thought you was around the same age as us? How fuckin old are you?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 11:36 PM~8566619
> *me too.      I'm not old,    but I damn sure feel like it.
> fuck I thought you was around the same age as us?  How fuckin old are you?
> *


u born in 80 too?


----------



## Tip Slow

oh well,it nothin but words anyway,won't hurt anybody.and no i can't put my foot in my mouth,your wife puts her pussy in it all the time


----------



## southside groovin

27. but im still older than yall, and ill be 28 in a month and a half


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 11:40 PM~8566627
> *oh well,it nothin but words anyway,won't hurt anybody.and no i can't put my foot in my mouth,your wife puts her pussy in it all the time
> *


didn't get it huh..... SHUT THE FUCK UP bitch......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2007, 11:42 PM~8566629
> *27. but im still older than yall, and ill be 28 in a month and a half
> *


i be 27 in november......


----------



## southside groovin

^^^^^ i knew that was comin^^^^^


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 16 2007, 02:38 AM~8566622-->
> 
> 
> 
> u born in 80 too?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup. 7/21/80
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 02:42 AM~8566629
> *27. but im still older than yall, and ill be 28 in a month and a half
> *



fuck here I was thinking you was going to be like 35 or something the way you was talking. :uh: :cheesy: 



my wifes older then me.  She was born on decemeber 24th 79.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe my wifey is june 79..... and i'm more than a foot taller..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 04:44 AM~8566636
> *didn't get it huh..... SHUT THE FUCK UP bitch......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

B</span> FUCK THATS WHY!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## southside groovin

lmao ***** you cant spell DUMB


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 04:53 AM~8566652
> *lmao ***** you cant spell DUMB
> *


i re did it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2007, 11:53 PM~8566652
> *lmao ***** you cant spell DUMB
> *


i think thats the inbreeding way of spelling......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 04:54 AM~8566654
> *i re did it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

much better monteman :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

maybe soon he can graduate pre-school... watch out travis..... couple more grades and he'll get u....


----------



## southside groovin

brb gotta add sumthin to my sig..... damn my fuckin dog is noisy....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 04:57 AM~8566662
> *maybe soon he can graduate pre-school... watch out travis..... couple more grades and he'll get u....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck yall


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 15 2007, 11:58 PM~8566666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuck yall
> *



exactly..... :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 04:59 AM~8566667
> *exactly.....  :uh:
> *


man you so lucky i not cut you up so bad,man you you you lucky i not cut you up so bad

family guy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 05:07 AM~8566677
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

aight yall i hear the bed callin so im ghost. c ya in the pm hours....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 12:21 AM~8566689
> *aight yall i hear the bed callin so im ghost. c ya in the pm hours....
> *


x-2

said it earlier too..... but this time for reals....


----------



## hawkeye1777

> *man you so lucky i not cut you up so bad,man you you you lucky i not cut you up so bad
> 
> family guy. *


damn...i didn't see that the first time i read it...i thought u got all scared and started to studder......lol


----------



## Pokey

Damn, all this talk about how old ya'll are is making me feel REAL old! Bunch of young whipper snappers! :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:12 AM~8566566
> *damn..... i had to close the other screen with ebay..... hard to control..... too much good shit out there..... not enough money.....
> *


That's why I work 12 hour shifts 6 days a week. I'm better off at work MAKING money, than going out and SPENDING it. The more time I spend at work, the less time I have for "plastic hunting" too.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 01:36 AM~8566472
> *Most kids now adays need a fuckin ass whoopin.  Thats whats wrong with the kids anymore.  The goverment says its wrong to whip our kids and the kids run all over their parents.  Then wonder why they are out of control and wont lesson to anyone.  :angry:  I see this shit everytime I go to walmart.  :uh:  I feel like lineing them all up and taking my belt off.  :0
> *


X2. THEY WENT OVER THIS IN OFF TOPIC AND I SAID IF THEY GET OUT OF CONTROL THEN SOAK A BELT IN ICE COLD WATER AND GET TO WHIPPIN'. AND THEY SAID AND I QUOTE '' I WOULD NEVER HIT MY KIDS BECAUSE HITTING THEM IS WRONG'' :uh: AND TO QUOTE CHRIS ROCK '' BEAT YOUR CHILDREN IT WORKS'' :biggrin: .


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 16 2007, 07:03 AM~8567153
> *X2.  THEY WENT OVER THIS IN OFF TOPIC AND I SAID IF THEY GET OUT OF CONTROL THEN SOAK A BELT IN ICE COLD WATER AND GET TO WHIPPIN'.  AND THEY SAID AND I QUOTE '' I WOULD NEVER HIT MY KIDS BECAUSE HITTING THEM IS WRONG'' :uh: AND TO QUOTE CHRIS ROCK '' BEAT YOUR CHILDREN IT WORKS'' :biggrin: .
> *


I've only had to use the paddle (an old ping pong paddle) on my daughter ONCE! Ever since then, whenever she gets out of line, all I have to do is reach for that paddle, and she straightens up REAL quick.

I agree with you guys, parents these days are way too soft on their kids, especially in public. In a way I can see why, with all these damn ambulance chasin', blood sucking lawyers out there. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 16 2007, 08:14 AM~8567595
> *I've only had to use the paddle (an old ping pong paddle) on my daughter ONCE! Ever since then, whenever she gets out of line, all I have to do is reach for that paddle, and she straightens up REAL quick.
> 
> I agree with you guys, parents these days are way too soft on their kids, especially in public. In a way I can see why, with all these damn ambulance chasin', blood sucking lawyers out there. :uh:
> *



I've never had to whip my son with anything yet (besides my hand) . I raise my shirt and START to undo my belt and he straitens right up. :biggrin: Never had to use a paddel, belt, flyswatter, stick.........nothing. But he's 4 almost 5.


----------



## BODINE

just picked these up at wal mart :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 I like that Merc :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

ive heard that merc kit is SEXY :0


----------



## BODINE

im gonna start it after the hummer i think


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin walmart here been GAY lately..... haven't seen anthing worth picking up in months.... i'm waitin to see that 41 chevy truck come down here along with that damn merc


----------



## BODINE

im gonna start it after the hummer i think


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they doing a reset but nothing new yet


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 10:11 PM~8573595
> *fukkin walmart here been GAY lately..... haven't seen anthing worth picking up in months.... i'm waitin to see that 41 chevy truck come down here along with that damn merc
> *


mine only had 2 mercs ,,, they are resetting all toys didnt have much ...i got the chrysler for 7.00


----------



## LowandBeyond

that merc looks cool. Deffently going into the collection.


----------



## red69chevy

heeeeeey,,,whatever happened to ryans 63 topic?better yet wheres the car?


----------



## red69chevy

c'mon people post something :uh:
21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: red69chevy, cadillacstyle1, caddionly, BODINE, betoscustoms, 85 biarittz, dade county, rollinoldskoo, themonteman, spikekid999, base905, psn8586, 1lowvan, 2lowsyn, BiggDeee


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

Picked up 2 of the Mercs and a Donk Caddy the other day.


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 12:52 AM~8548770
> *this the .45 im gettin  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well meanie look what im rockin on co2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 06:56 AM~8567125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will damn near work wont it?  Good enough?    :dunno:
> *




Whatcha think old skool? Good enough or re-do them?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin on my 61 vert....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks damn good....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 17 2007, 12:38 AM~8573758
> *c'mon people post something :uh:
> 21 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: red69chevy, cadillacstyle1, caddionly, BODINE, betoscustoms, 85 biarittz, dade county, rollinoldskoo, themonteman, spikekid999, base905, psn8586, 1lowvan, 2lowsyn, BiggDeee
> *


he was cryin about it so i took it off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey monteman.... why don't u post something.... all u do is ask for shit.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and talk shit.....


----------



## Tip Slow

leave me allooooooooong!!!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 09:03 PM~8574278
> *leave me allooooooooong!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


 u mean ALONE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

come on man.... i'm tryin to be a nicer guy on here.... post some of your work.... don't just talk shit.... conversate or something...


----------



## Tip Slow

typin too fast


----------



## rollinoldskoo

all BS aside.... just play it cool homie....


----------



## Tip Slow

cool thanks for your wise words

Byran.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 12:29 AM~8574442
> *cool thanks for your wise words
> 
> Byran.
> *




now you can go back to watching Nancy Grace. They may have some interesting stuff for you on there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 16 2007, 09:36 PM~8574476
> *now you can go back to watching Nancy Grace.  They may have some interesting stuff for you on there.
> *



:twak: :twak: be nice


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2007, 02:36 AM~8574476
> *now you can go back to watching Nancy Grace.  They may have some interesting stuff for you on there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

brb... gonna make a quick walmart run....


----------



## southside groovin

pick me up sum aircraft stripper and throw it to oklahoma while ur there. im too lazy to go...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2007, 12:54 AM~8574545
> *pick me up sum aircraft stripper and throw it to oklahoma while ur there. im too lazy to go...
> *




going to use that on breathless to clean the paint up? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL no! went to autozone today to get the paint for the caddy. was gonna pick up sum stripper while i was there, but i thought i had sum easy off here so i said fuck it. got home and no easy off. hell i dont even know if easy off works on diecast. guess i could just throw it in the oven and melt the paint off like last time


----------



## Tip Slow

hey do anybody know who made that vert top on a 80's cadi i forgot.cause if i can get some pics of it.i might go ahead and do a elco vert.or will it be lookin stupid


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 01:11 AM~8574599
> *hey do anybody know who made that vert top on a 80's cadi i forgot.cause if i can get some pics of it.i might go ahead and do a elco vert.or will it be lookin stupid
> *




ELCO VERT OR ELDO VERT? IMO elco vert would be dumb, but try it and prove me wrong.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2007, 03:15 AM~8574618
> *ELCO VERT OR ELDO VERT?  IMO elco vert would be dumb,  but try it and prove me wrong.
> *


yea elcamino,shit man it would be something new.i never seen one.


----------



## southside groovin

speakin of choppin the tops off elkos..... id like to see that topic where mini made a malibu from an elko and a citation, and then use that newer elko like rollinoldskoo has to make one...


----------



## LowandBeyond

drop top elco would be dumb. It would look like them stupid ass trucks dodge come out with that are drop tops. The fuckin convert will have to fold into the bed and shit. Dumb.  

Like I said try it, it might change my mind. :biggrin: 

Minis sending me a drop top malibu. Professionally painted by the man himself.  :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT!


----------



## southside groovin

lol tell him when he gets time hes more than welcome to send me a malibu wagon....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2007, 01:24 AM~8574645
> *lol tell him when he gets time hes more than welcome to send me a malibu wagon....
> *



shit, I was lucky as hell to get this one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

gonna ls it?


----------



## Tip Slow

Ain't that the malibu that has a LS clip on?i think it's a 79 right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Aug 16 2007, 09:54 PM~8574545-->
> 
> 
> 
> pick me up sum aircraft stripper and throw it to oklahoma while ur there. im too lazy to go...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry... no aircraft stripper.... but i got some bleche white to clean some resins i got from lowridermodels  and more primer and shit....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Aug 16 2007, 10:11 PM~8574599
> *hey do anybody know who made that vert top on a 80's cadi i forgot.cause if i can get some pics of it.i might go ahead and do a elco vert.or will it be lookin stupid
> *


BigBody Eddie.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=327968&hl=


i'd like to see how a vert el camino would look....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 16 2007, 10:17 PM~8574627
> *speakin of choppin the tops off elkos..... id like to see that topic where mini made a malibu from an elko and a citation, and then use that newer elko like rollinoldskoo has to make one...
> *


*
twinn* sells the newer el camino in resin.... hit him up.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... it got dead..... nite folks.....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver




did somebody say dead?...... resident death hauler checking in..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 17 2007, 03:12 AM~8574869
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: hearse driver
> did somebody say dead?...... resident death hauler checking in..... :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: sup hearse? Start on that 30's build yet?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8574100
> *well meanie look what im rockin on co2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had that same one only mine is all black


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 17 2007, 03:12 AM~8574869
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: hearse driver
> did somebody say dead?...... resident death hauler checking in..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## red69chevy

:wave:


----------



## southside groovin

sup bro. got a ? for ya. on that diecast caddy i toldja bout that has paint issues, when i strip it can i go straight to self etching primer or do i need adhesion promoter?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

probably strait to primer... not sure tho.... try asking Ronin.... he's painted up some real nice diecast....


----------



## BODINE

im in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, anyone lookin for treasure hunt hot wheels ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a few from my kmart workin days


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 01:46 AM~8581546
> *im in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, anyone lookin for treasure hunt hot wheels ?
> *


u want a couple movies to ad to your stash :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 07:51 PM~8581567
> *u want a couple movies to ad to your stash  :biggrin:
> *


Gonna give him a copy of your Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:57 AM~8581598
> *Gonna give him a copy of your Brokeback Mountain?
> *


was it any good :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

yo bo.. you got anymore rc shit :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:00 PM~8581607
> *yo bo.. you got anymore rc shit :cheesy:
> *


me ?


i got a 1:18 hommies hopper r/c


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 02:01 AM~8581613
> *me ?
> i got a 1:18 hommies hopper r/c
> *


no more nitro or any of the good stuff


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:02 PM~8581618
> *no more nitro or any of the good stuff
> *


no all i had was that sport maxx  i sent ya a pm


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 02:03 AM~8581621
> *no all i had was that sport maxx   i sent ya a pm
> *


i replied like 5 mins ago


----------



## tyhodge07

heres my new one that should be here tuesday.. not top of the line, but fully aluminum and pretty fast, good nitro start.. the first and only nitro i had i never got to run, i broke the pull start on it and sold it, hopefully i dont break this one, lol


----------



## Tip Slow

i fucked up my hand at work today,bitch hurts bad.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 11:16 PM~8581649
> *i fucked up my hand at work today,bitch hurts bad.
> *


 :0 what ya do


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 02:16 AM~8581649
> *i fucked up my hand at work today,bitch hurts bad.
> *


i got a wisdom tooth growin in and that bitch hurts bad :0 i found some 600mg ibuprofen and havent felt pain since.. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

WHO WANTS TO BUY MADDEN 07 FOR XBOX 360 IN NEW CONDITION WITH EVERYTHING FOR 20 SHIPPED.. I know 08 just came out.. my lil bro said he wasted his money cuz its the same shit besides a couple features.. :uh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:18 PM~8581660
> *WHO WANTS TO BUY MADDEN 07 FOR XBOX 360 IN NEW CONDITION WITH EVERYTHING FOR 20 SHIPPED.. I know 08 just came out.. my lil bro said he wasted his money cuz its the same shit besides a couple features.. :uh:
> *


sports games are for tards


----------



## Tip Slow

Well i work at this place called''Bunge north america''it's a plant and it drain the oil from the soy beans and some more shit.Well i was over in the wheat section and the boss told me to raise the top up on a hopper.well the hopp top weigh 50 pounds,it wouldn't stay up so i proped it up with a hammer that i had.when i emptied out the hopper,my arm hit the hammer and the top came down on my arm.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 17 2007, 11:24 PM~8581687
> *sports games are for tards
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 18 2007, 02:24 AM~8581687
> *sports games are for tards
> *


thats why ive never played it, lol.. my girl work at the library and people drop theyr own shit in the drop box and she takes the stuff and gives it to me.. things brand new lookin still :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

MY BROTHER BOUGHT MADDEN 08 ON THE DAY IT CAME OUT


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2007, 11:26 PM~8581697
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


you must be a raiders fan cause thats the only way theyll ever win a game


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 18 2007, 02:27 AM~8581706
> *MY BROTHER BOUGHT MADDEN 08 ON THE DAY IT CAME OUT
> *


mine too.. and he hates it... i think he played it the day he got it and went back to 07, cuz i guess there only a couple new things like the hit stick u can hit high or low and something else.. which is pretty pointless to me, cuz hitstick is just hittin harder, either way their gonna go down :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 17 2007, 11:28 PM~8581709
> *you must be a raiders fan cause thats the only way theyll ever win a game
> *


actually steelers,, my son likes sports games :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 02:30 AM~8581715
> *actually steelers,, my son likes sports games  :cheesy:
> *


*COLTS *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:31 PM~8581721
> *STEELERS</span>*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 02:31 AM~8581724
> *STEELERS
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:32 PM~8581728
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

OAK TOWN RAIDERS


----------



## Tip Slow

hi there derrick


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 11:37 PM~8581755
> *hi there derrick
> *


NIGG QUIT DOIN DAT


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 18 2007, 01:38 AM~8581758
> *NIGG QUIT DOIN DAT
> *


doin what??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 18 2007, 02:38 AM~8581758
> *NIGG QUIT DOIN DAT
> *


hi derrick :wave:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 11:39 PM~8581767
> *doin what??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SAYIN MY FUCCIN NAME THATS WHAT


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 6,011 76 0.99% 
lac4life Jun 2003 2,243 65 0.85% 
blueouija Apr 2003 24,864 62 0.81% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 62 0.81% 
*didimakeyascream Feb 2005 13,167 55 0.72% * movin on up
Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 34,569 54 0.71% 
Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,548 50 0.65% 
Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 12,483 50 0.65% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 315 49 0.64% 
*rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,211 46 0.60% * made the cut


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 18 2007, 01:40 AM~8581772
> *hi derrick :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 18 2007, 02:40 AM~8581774
> *SAYIN MY FUCCIN NAME THATS WHAT
> *


whats wrong with sayin ur name derrick :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 08:42 PM~8581785
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 6,011 76 0.99%
> lac4life Jun 2003 2,243 65 0.85%
> blueouija Apr 2003 24,864 62 0.81%
> newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 62 0.81%
> didimakeyascream Feb 2005 13,167 55 0.72%  movin on up
> Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 34,569 54 0.71%
> Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,548 50 0.65%
> Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 12,483 50 0.65%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 315 49 0.64%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,211 46 0.60%  made the cut
> *


are you trying to say something?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like i'm a post whore or something?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 18 2007, 01:43 AM~8581797
> *whats wrong with sayin ur name derrick :dunno:
> *


He just pm'ed me,this is what he said

red69chevy-OK MUTHER FUCKER I AINT FUCKIN JOKIN TAKE MY NAME OFF THE FUCKIN FOURUM


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:46 AM~8581811
> *like i'm a post whore or something?
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

why u keep postin his name byran?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 02:46 AM~8581813
> *He just pm'ed me,this is what he said
> 
> red69chevy-OK MUTHER FUCKER I AINT FUCKIN JOKIN TAKE MY NAME OFF THE FUCKIN FOURUM
> *


actin shady isnt very good derrick


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8581819
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


at least this post whore post up work too..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:48 AM~8581826
> *at least this post whore post up work too.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im the modivator, without me alot of the people would be postin shit :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:47 PM~8581825
> *actin shady isnt  very good derrick
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT TYLER?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 18 2007, 02:49 AM~8581834
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT TYLER?
> *


TAKE MY FUCKIN NAME OFF.. QUIT POSTIN MY NAME :angry: 







































whats the problem with people known ur name is derrick.. whys that a deal :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

why u send me that pm???88mcls i laughed so hard when i seen it i damn near cried.


----------



## tyhodge07

daddy loves you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm ok...... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:53 AM~8581861
> *ummmm ok......  :uh:
> *


im s ure he loves you too :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 18 2007, 01:51 AM~8581848
> *daddy loves you
> *


damn where mini at???hey didi this is no joke,why do you call your self didimakeyascream?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 02:55 AM~8581873
> *damn where mini at???hey didi this is no joke,why do you call your self didimakeyascream?
> *


just a random name i made when i started on here.. ive thought about havin gary change it, but i havent asked him yet ill prolly get changed to tyhodge07


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 08:49 PM~8581831
> *im the modivator, without me alot of the people would be postin shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:56 AM~8581880
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


better watch it.. im the MODivator.. ill ban you n e time  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 


















































:buttkick:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:58 AM~8581889
> *:0  :0
> :buttkick:
> *


would be cool tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol... thought so.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:01 AM~8581899
> *lol... thought so.....
> *


i could act like one.. see who straightens up :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

i just thought about somethin,my twins are goin to be black,indain,jamacin,and russin.thats one hell of a mix


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:56 PM~8581879
> *just a random name i made when i started on here.. ive thought about havin gary change it, but i havent asked him yet ill prolly get changed to tyhodge07
> *


i had mine changed to BODINE it was lowdowntown,,,cuz i had a towncar but got rid of it every time i got one


----------



## southside groovin

damn this dog is killin me.... just sound asleep and fartin. ass smells worse than my worst shit..... :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 09:22 PM~8581929
> *i just thought about somethin,my twins are goin to be black,indain,jamacin,and russin.thats one hell of a mix
> *


one grandpa spanish puerto rican

one grandma spanish puerto rican and hawaiian

other grandpa mixed white...

other grandma japanese....

i married a filipino....

my son is MIXED


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 03:23 AM~8581931
> *i had mine changed to BODINE it was lowdowntown,,,cuz i had a towncar but got rid of it every time i got one
> *


ill prolly check with him, when he changes it, do i have the same password and log in with the new name, like it wont reconize this one once its changed?


----------



## tyhodge07

he's online right now, and i just sent him a pm, so itll prolly get changed anytime


----------



## tyhodge07

changed already, pretty damn quick.. Gary's always been a good guy :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wow.... just noticed no more didi..... :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,188 77 1.02%*
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 6,011 76 1.02% 
lac4life Jun 2003 2,243 65 0.87% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 62 0.83% 
blueouija Apr 2003 24,864 62 0.83% 
Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 34,569 54 0.72% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,237 53 0.71% 
Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 12,483 50 0.67% 
Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,548 50 0.67% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 315 49 0.66%


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:32 AM~8581957
> *one grandpa spanish puerto rican
> 
> one grandma spanish puerto rican and hawaiian
> 
> other grandpa mixed white...
> 
> other grandma japanese....
> 
> i married a filipino....
> 
> my son is MIXED
> *


damn man,i know you have a lot history in your family


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:42 AM~8581981
> *wow.... just noticed no more didi..... :tears:
> *


wonder how many will notice and how quick :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 09:43 PM~8581982
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,188 77 1.02%
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 6,011 76 1.02%
> lac4life Jun 2003 2,243 65 0.87%
> newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 62 0.83%
> blueouija Apr 2003 24,864 62 0.83%
> Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 34,569 54 0.72%
> NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,237 53 0.71%
> Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 12,483 50 0.67%
> Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,548 50 0.67%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 315 49 0.66%
> *



:0 :0 i got bumped!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:44 AM~8581990
> *:0  :0 i got bumped!!!
> *


slackin, i moved up quick :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im off to bed, prolly get up and go swimming at my aunts pool.. s hes got a salt water pool (better for your skin she says) its pretty relaxing and alot more relaxing than clorine


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 01:29 AM~8565653
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, my shits bigger than that :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 09:47 PM~8582001
> *alright, im off to bed, prolly get up and go swimming at my aunts pool.. s hes got a salt water pool (better for your skin she says) its pretty relaxing and alot more relaxing than clorine
> *


 i got the beach here.... its true.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:50 AM~8582012
> *i got the beach here.... its true.....
> *


id love to hit the beach again, when i was in NC it was salty as hell. i gagged a few times when them waves shoved the water down my throat.. but ill go back anytime, but not drive :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

word to the wise: never get aircraft stripper on ur skin. it fuckin burns....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 09:51 PM~8582016
> *id love to hit the beach again, when i was in NC it was salty as hell.  i gagged a few times when them guys shoved their things down my throat.. but ill go back anytime, but not drive  :angry:
> *


whore :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 03:53 AM~8582025
> *word to the wise: never get aircraft stripper on ur skin. it fuckin burns....
> *


u must have girly skin, i hold the shit sometimes and spray it and let it sit on my hands and dont do shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 12:35 AM~8581961
> *ill prolly check with him, when he changes it, do i have the same password and log in with the new name, like it wont reconize this one once its changed?
> *


everything was same for me


----------



## tyhodge07

799 more post than ill be at 14,000 im not a whore :cheesy: im wantin to get 20,000 by the end of the year.. than it would be almost 10,000 posts a year to ur 1,200 :roflmao: WHORE :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 09:55 PM~8582036
> *i must have girly skin, i hold the shit sometimes and spray it and let it sit on my hands and dont do shit.. but i try to swallow most of it  :biggrin:
> *


whore :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 03:56 AM~8582039
> *everything was same for me
> *


----------



## BODINE

wheres DIDI :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 03:58 AM~8582044
> *wheres DIDI :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BODINE

i was just werkin on hummer ,,, puttin front wheels on and broke off front suspention :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they shot didi.... :guns:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 03:59 AM~8582050
> *i was just werkin on hummer ,,, puttin front wheels on and broke off front suspention  :angry:
> *


:0 nothin duct tape cant fix :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond

sup travis........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 01:01 AM~8582054
> *:0 nothin duct tape cant fix  :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :twak: :twak: 













































well now the hummer might have a-arms  and not 4wd since it has a hemi


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 10:01 PM~8582054
> *:0 nothin duct tape cant fix  :biggrin:
> *


nah..... put a booger.....


----------



## tyhodge07

i wouldnt have noticed anyways, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 04:03 AM~8582057
> *nah..... put a booger.....
> *


ur supposed to eat them  






















































:barf:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 01:03 AM~8582058
> *i wouldnt have noticed anyways, lol
> *


i use duct tape instead of BMF  




















































fck no j/k :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i do.. wats the problem with that :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:01 AM~8582055
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond
> 
> sup travis........
> *



nothing, just rolled out of bed. :uh: :uh: 4 in the morning.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

didi didn't see where i edited his posts...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,212 100 1.33% *
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 6,011 76 1.01% 
*rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,249 66 0.88% *
lac4life Jun 2003 2,243 65 0.87% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 62 0.83% 
blueouija Apr 2003 24,864 62 0.83% 
Hny Brn Eyz Feb 2003 34,569 54 0.72% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,237 53 0.71% 
Coca Pearl Dec 2006 3,549 51 0.68% 
Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 12,483 50 0.67% 

+ another for me :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 04:08 AM~8582084
> *didi didn't see where i edited his posts......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what post :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

moving on up......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

look back where i quoted you..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol..... he paused his post marathon to go back and see what he missed.....


----------



## tyhodge07

QUOTE(tyhodge07 @ Aug 17 2007, 09:55 PM) 
i must have girly skin, i hold the shit sometimes and spray it and let it sit on my hands and dont do shit.. but i try to swallow most of it 



whore :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 04:13 AM~8582098
> *lol..... he paused his post marathon to go back and see what he missed.....
> *


writin a pm, now goin to bed :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that wasn't the only one..... go look more.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm getting ready to go out to the garage and clean the camaro. I got off work yesterday and it was a pretty nice day. I left the windows down and the T-tops out and went to bed. IT FUCKIN POURED DOWN YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!!!! MY SHIT IS FUCKING SOAKED. CD PLAYER ALL SKITZING OUT AND SHIT. :angry: :angry: :angry: EVERYTHING IN THE CONSOLE.........WET. I TURNED OFF THE AC IN THE GARAGE, HOPEFULLY IT'LL GET PRETTY WARM IN THERE TO DRY IT OUT. PLUS WITH ME WITH A HAIRDRYER AND SHOP VAC I CAN GET MOST IF NOT ALL THE WATER OUT. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got u good eh....... u were so busy whore posting u missed the shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn LIL maintenance...... lol.... needs it badly...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:04 AM~8582107
> *damn LIL maintenance...... lol.... needs it badly...
> *


got AOL screen name?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

only yahoo messenger..... rollin_old_school_style


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good thing it came back on..... i was searching ebay......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:08 AM~8582114
> *good thing it came back on..... i was searching ebay......
> *


GO BROKE DOING THAT,,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats

i'm #2 now....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2007, 11:09 PM~8582115
> *GO BROKE DOING THAT,,
> *


exactly...... spend my check before i get the damn thing....


----------



## southside groovin

lmao i was searchin ebay and restripping the caddy. got it in etching primer, and then sprayed the sealer and it cracked on the 1/4s on both sides and right under the back window :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sealer cracked or the body?


----------



## southside groovin

sealer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh.... kinda like how the fukkin clear on my yellow caddy did then.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

sand and repeat.


----------



## southside groovin

EXACTLY like that. but in primer. and there was no sandin to it, had to be stripped again. i can guarantee tho, this will be my first and last diecast. wouldnt be goin thru all this shit if the paint woulda stuck the first 3 times....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 02:25 AM~8582139
> *EXACTLY like that. but in primer. and there was no sandin to it, had to be stripped again. i can guarantee tho, this will be my first and last diecast. wouldnt be goin thru all this shit if the paint woulda stuck the first 3 times....
> *



fuckit, buy a plastic one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mine is plastic.... but i used a shitty clear over shitty HOK....


----------



## southside groovin

i got a plastic 1. just savin it for more detail. this 1 i bought tore it apart and repainted it the same day then threw all the pieces in a box and it went to the closet. been wantin a built caddy for a while so i figure ill knock this 1 out first since i dont have any good ideas for the plastic 1 right now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i had a diecast one before... traded it out as soon as the plastic came out.....


----------



## southside groovin

alright fellas i got the caddy back in etching primer and im goin to bed. guess ill pick up sum builing primer tomorrow and spray that b4 i spray the sealer, and i need to get sum for this quick build ext. hey do i gotta spray a basecoat under the walmart HOK pearl or can i just spray the pearl directly over primer?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm out guys...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 02:59 AM~8582193
> *alright fellas i got the caddy back in etching primer and im goin to bed. guess ill pick up sum builing primer tomorrow and spray that b4 i spray the sealer, and i need to get sum for this quick build ext. hey do i gotta spray a basecoat under the walmart HOK pearl or can i just spray the pearl directly over primer?
> *



you may not get the full affect of the pearl without white base for it? Dunno. I paint pearls over metal specks all the time. Even painted a set of powerballs with pearl black and NOTHING under it. Str8 onto the metal. Still looks like pearl black.


----------



## southside groovin

i got sum tru blue pearl for that ext and was thinkin bout sprayin it over primer so itd be darker but i dunno. guess i can just test it and see. ill holla dog im off to bed now that the wifes gone....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 03:14 AM~8582221
> *i got sum tru blue pearl for that ext and was thinkin bout sprayin it over primer so itd be darker but i dunno. guess i can just test it and see. ill holla dog im off to bed now that the wifes gone....
> *



metal speck blue base, tru blue pearl top coat. Then either clear or blue candy. :biggrin: Be pretty dark.


----------



## Tip Slow

damn low you still on


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,216 100 1.51% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,280 89 1.34% *
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 323 57 0.86% 
blueouija Apr 2003 24,871 48 0.72% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 48 0.72% 
lac4life Jun 2003 2,244 43 0.65% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 1,407 43 0.65% 
WICKEDKUSTOMS Jun 2006 2,091 42 0.63% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 18,642 41 0.62% 
slo Jan 2004 14,606 39 0.59% 

made it to the 2 spot oldschool :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: yea then the wifey pulled the plug on the net and said go to bed..... :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: OWNED


----------



## BODINE

:0 they killed didi , you bastards


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 05:14 PM~8584223
> *:0 they killed didi , you bastards
> *


:tears:


----------



## wagonguy

WTF :scrutinize:

wheres didi?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 18 2007, 05:17 PM~8584231
> *WTF :scrutinize:
> 
> wheres didi?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 18 2007, 02:17 PM~8584231
> *WTF :scrutinize:
> 
> wheres didi?
> *


 hno: hno: :around: :around:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 05:21 PM~8584245
> *hno:  hno:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect inflatable , or coca cola shyt

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 05:23 PM~8584254
> *anyone collect inflatable , or coca cola shyt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want some coors light shit, like outside chairs or w/e a s ign :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 02:29 PM~8584285
> *i want some coors light shit, like outside chairs or w/e a s ign  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any coor light ,,, i got a huge inflatable miller lite chair?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 18 2007, 11:17 AM~8584231
> *WTF :scrutinize:
> 
> wheres didi?
> *


we chopped him up and fed him to the doggys


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,290 97 1.61% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,227 95 1.58% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 358 92 1.53% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,903 60 1.00% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 46 0.77% 
slo Jan 2004 14,614 46 0.77% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 38 0.63% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 18,642 36 0.60% 
WICKEDKUSTOMS Jun 2006 2,091 34 0.57% 
E Mar 2005 4,722 34 0.57%


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:46 PM~8584361
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,290 97 1.61%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,227 95 1.58%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 358 92 1.53%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,903 60 1.00%
> NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 46 0.77%
> slo Jan 2004 14,614 46 0.77%
> ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 38 0.63%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 18,642 36 0.60%
> WICKEDKUSTOMS Jun 2006 2,091 34 0.57%
> E Mar 2005 4,722 34 0.57%
> *


howd i go down when i was over 100 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,231 99 1.65% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,291 98 1.63% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 358 92 1.53% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,903 60 1.00% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 46 0.77% 
slo Jan 2004 14,614 46 0.77% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 38 0.63% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 18,642 36 0.60% 
E Mar 2005 4,723 35 0.58% 
meangreen88 Nov 2003 1,934 34 0.57% 

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

punk....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 05:32 PM~8584296
> *i dont have any coor light ,,, i got a huge inflatable miller lite chair?
> *


I HATE MILLER LIGHT


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol..... i went out to test paint a body and u went off eh....


----------



## tyhodge07

THE INDY TRUCK AND IMPORT BASH IS GOING ON, STARTED YESTERDAY END TOMORROW.. AND I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... u too busy whoring..... :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8584391
> *lol..... i went out to test paint a body and u went off eh....
> *


YEA I WAS.. THAN GOT BACK ON.. IM ABOUT TO GO TO THIS LITTLE PLACE IN A LITTLE DOWNTOWN AND CHECK OUT ALL THE HOT RODS.. GETTIN READY TO LEAVE SOON ONCE MY BUDDY GETS HERE


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:55 PM~8584396
> *yea.... u too busy whoring.....  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:no: DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO BLOW ON IT..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea yea yea WHORE..... :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:57 PM~8584406
> *yea yea yea WHORE..... :twak:  :twak:
> *


:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol.... i'm staying away from the swap meet or i'll go broke too....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:59 PM~8584419
> *lol.... i'm staying away from the swap meet or i'll go broke too....
> *


NOT BROKE, GOT LIKE 500 IN THE ACCOUNT AND ANOTHER CHECK STILL COMIN, BUT GOT RENT COMIN UP AND I LIKE TO HAVE THE MONEY WAITING SO I KNOW WHAT I GOT LEFT TO SPEND, AND I GOT THAT NITRO BUGGY THAT SHOULD BE HERE TUESDAY AND I GOTTA BUY FUEL.. ITS LIKE 30 BUCKS FOR A GALLON :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i gotta pay to fix my truck..... so i'm not even supposed to be spending....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:02 PM~8584442
> *i gotta pay to fix my truck..... so i'm not even supposed to be spending....
> *


 :0 THAT SUCKS.. I DONT REALLY NEED TO SPEND ANYTHING EITHER.. SINCE I GOT 4 WISDOM TEETH THATS GONNA BE TAKIN OUT SOON..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea..... so far i got quoted about $4000 by 2 different guys..... i'm gonna look for parts and fix it myself.... fukk $4000.... i'll just get the paint fixed after i put it bck together....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 I HATE BODY SHOPS THEY JACK THAT SHIT UP, THEY QUOTED MY BROTHER 1800 TO PRETTY MUCH TAKE HIS DENTED FENDER OFF, PUT A NEW ONE ON AND REPAINT :uh: ITS A MUSTANG, I TOLD HIM THERE PROLLY A SHIT LOAD THAT COLOR AT THE JUNK YARD JUST GO GET YA ONE AND CALL IT A DAY.. PROLLY GET ONE FOR 60 BUCKS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

EXACTLY..... i get to choose from a range of trucks tahoes and suburbans.... GMC too if i gotta....


----------



## tyhodge07

WERE TAKIN OUR BUICK TO THE HIGHEST PRICED BODY SHOP TO GET AN ESTIMATE ON IT SO THEY WILL TOTAL THE CAR OUT, THAN WERE GONNA GET THE CAR BACK (I THINK) AND THAN FIX IT OURSELVES AND RESALE IT AND WITH THE MONEY BUY ANOTHER CAR :cheesy: WERE DRIVIN OUR OLD CAR RIGHT NOW.. THE BUICK STARTED SMOKIN REAL BAD


----------



## tyhodge07

WITH THE MONEY FROM THE ACCIDENT AND FROM THE SALE OF THE CAR..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm borrowin a truck from a friend..... that 4x4 ranger.... fukkin shit uses as much gas as my 454 burb..... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i might just make my regal legal again so i can drive it till my truck is done.... registration expired last year....


----------



## tyhodge07

SHIT, I WAS WONDERIN WHY I WAS BROKE DRIVIN THE BUICK, SINCE WE STARTED DRIVIN THE CADDY AGAIN, HAD IT LIKE A WEEK AND HALF NOW.. WEVE PUT 25 BUCKS IN IT AND THATS IT.. I WAS PUTTIN LIKE 40 IN THE BUICK A WEEK, FOR WORK


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was puttin about $100-130 a week in my burb.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:15 PM~8584499
> *i was puttin about $100-130 a week in my burb.....
> *


 :0 :0 ,, i only use about 50 a week


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:15 PM~8584499
> *i was puttin about $100-130 a week in my burb.....
> *


YEA BUT HOW FAR WAS WORK AWAY FROMY OU.. MINE IS LIKE 10 MINS LIKE 25 MILES THERE AND BACK, PROLLY LESS ACTUALLY


----------



## tyhodge07

ANYONE GOT A REVOL CELL PHONE AND THE CHARGER :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i drive about 30 minute to work.... then about an hour comin home in traffic.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:17 PM~8584507
> *i drive about 30 minute to work.... then about an hour comin home in traffic.....
> *


IF I DROVE THAT MUCH, ID BE PRETTY CLOSE TO THAT MUCH.. WHATS GAS PRICES OVER THERE.. RIGHT NOW HERE THEIR LIKE 2.89 :uh: WHEN I HAD MY MOPED BACK IN THE DAY, 25 CENTS FILLED THE BITCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its like 3.18


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i remember back when i got my cadillac gas went as low as 1.35..... back in 99....


----------



## BODINE

it is 2.52 here in florida panhandle, i drive 11 miles each way to work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,322 129 2.17% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,260 128 2.15% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 358 92 1.55% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,904 58 0.97% 
slo Jan 2004 14,614 46 0.77% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 46 0.77% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 38 0.64% 
E Mar 2005 4,723 35 0.59% 
meangreen88 Nov 2003 1,934 33 0.55% 
lac4life Jun 2003 2,249 33 0.55%


----------



## tyhodge07

I WANT THIS SIGN


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:22 PM~8584535
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,322 129 2.17%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,260 128 2.15%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 358 92 1.55%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,904 58 0.97%
> slo Jan 2004 14,614 46 0.77%
> NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 46 0.77%
> ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 38 0.64%
> E Mar 2005 4,723 35 0.59%
> meangreen88 Nov 2003 1,934 33 0.55%
> lac4life Jun 2003 2,249 33 0.55%
> *


whores :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

for the entrance to your WHORE HOUSE?


----------



## BODINE

cool sign


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:25 PM~8584544
> *for the entrance to your WHORE HOUSE?
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

WHEN WE GET OUR HOUSE THE BASEMENT IS GONNA HAVE A BAR AND POOL TABLE AND ARCADES AND A THEATHER.. AND I WANT A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT SIGNS


----------



## tyhodge07

BO, IM BOUT TO GO SEE WHICH OF THEM CARDS I GOT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that'll be cool.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 03:27 PM~8584551
> *BO, IM BOUT TO GO SEE WHICH OF THEM CARDS I GOT
> *


 :0 ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo

brb guys... going into ebay sniper mode....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:31 PM~8584563
> *brb guys... going into ebay sniper mode....
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamar-Odom-RC-1999-Top...VQQcmdZViewItem

they go for jack shit on ebay :uh:


----------



## BODINE

link dont work ,,,,, is it the cards


----------



## rollinoldskoo

FUCK YEA..... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:B:EOIBSA:MT:11


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u like that POKEY?


----------



## BODINE

nice find rollin....


----------



## BODINE

pm me didi if ya got an offer ,,, gotta go


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 06:34 PM~8584577
> *link dont work ,,,,, is it the cards
> *


just 1 that i found.. for 15 buy now


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 06:37 PM~8584593
> *pm me didi if ya got an offer ,,, gotta go
> *


didi not with us anymore :biggrin: pm'd


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2007, 12:36 PM~8584591
> *nice find rollin....
> *


i'm not sure but the previous bidder i beat might be from LIL.... :0 name was brewpimp or something.... there's a brewske or somethin on here.... :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 the dude gonna be pissed as hell.... i got a lucky bid beat him by a penny....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:35 PM~8584585
> *u like that POKEY?
> *


If it can be built stock, that's a good deal!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

where u fools at :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

lil update before it resets at 12 am

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,277 142 2.78% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,337 140 2.74%* 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,926 79 1.55% 
Skim May 2005 20,480 47 0.92% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 361 46 0.90% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,356 43 0.84% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 40 0.78% 
*BODINE Aug 2002 4,118 38 0.74% *
slo Jan 2004 14,614 38 0.74% 
ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 37 0.72% 


bo decided to get his whore on i see


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 08:40 PM~8585850
> *lil update before it resets at 12 am
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,277 142 2.78%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,337 140 2.74%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,926 79 1.55%
> Skim May 2005 20,480 47 0.92%
> slamndsat97 Mar 2005 361 46 0.90%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,356 43 0.84%
> NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 34,241 40 0.78%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,118 38 0.74%
> slo Jan 2004 14,614 38 0.74%
> ZIGS805 Apr 2006 1,888 37 0.72%
> 
> 
> bo decided to get his whore on i see
> *


----------



## red69chevy

:wave: checkin in yall just got back from my homies crib


----------



## Tip Slow

well i like to draw from to time to time here's some pics.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 19 2007, 12:03 AM~8586998
> *well i like to draw from to time to time here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are good. heres some i did.


















I tried my hand at drawing a caddy


----------



## tyhodge07

good work vato.... somethin tells me that monteman traced his off a model box :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:34 AM~8588351
> *good work vato.... somethin tells me that monteman traced his off a model box :0
> *


:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :uh:  :cheesy: :0   :angry:


----------



## BODINE

who is rivera216 on ebay


----------



## BODINE

twinn?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dunno.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 07:20 PM~8591465
> *dunno....  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wat u doin?


----------



## BODINE

drinkin me some CROWN ROYAL SPECIAL RESERVE, got for my b day


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 more days bro....


----------



## red69chevy

x2 but im checkin in, also got the cut started on paint,only a third of it done since i have to special order it since they dont carry it ANYWHERE :uh:


----------



## BODINE

i seen people talk about or a couple do leafing how do i use this?


----------



## BODINE

STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,504 104 1.70% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,345 95 1.55% 
david Oct 2005 1,483 94 1.54% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,986 60 0.98% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,839 54 0.88% 
Skim May 2005 20,533 53 0.87% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 47 0.77% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 46 0.75% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,189 45 0.74% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,381 44 0.72% 

you been whoring rollin


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 19 2007, 12:03 AM~8586998
> *well i like to draw from to time to time here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to see others like to draw










lost this before i got to finish it :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8591853
> *i seen people talk about or a couple do leafing how do i use this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CANT! thats pretty much just a gold paint marker been There Done That LOL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no, i been off and on all day.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8591948
> *CANT! thats pretty much just a gold paint marker been There Done That LOL!
> *


ok just checking ,,,, got it from my mother in law


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8591959
> *ok just checking ,,,, got it from my mother in law
> *



its nice for touchups or lil gold details u just cant touch it alot or it will get all faded and rubb off easy


----------



## LowandBeyond

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, zfelix78caddy, Big_Vato23


sup fools? 


Zack, you have a nice trip?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE

LIAR !!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 08:29 PM~8591974
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE
> 
> LIAR !!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

Hell Yeah That Shit Was Fun!!!!!





































:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

where u go?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 08:25 PM~8591941
> *nice to see others like to draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lost this before i got to finish it :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found another one of my work. It's a 70' Impala I tried to do supremes but they kinda look like it. I need to redo some later









holy shit your stuff is bad. I can't draw like that but my primo can heres one of his he needs to finish. In the banner he was putting his ex's name but now he was putting his duaghters name.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8591968
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, zfelix78caddy, Big_Vato23
> sup fools?
> Zack,  you have a nice trip?
> *


sup Travis. how you been. Zack you draw fucking bad ass.


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8591853
> *i seen people talk about or a couple do leafing how do i use this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dunno i have had one of those that for a while but havnt used it yet cuz i dunno how


----------



## BODINE

so who is equal to me for a build off?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8592166
> *so who is equal to me for a build off?
> *



ME


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8592166
> *so who is equal to me for a build off?
> *


I know how to open doors & trying to step up the detail alittle bit at a time.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8592134
> *sup Travis.  how you been.  Zack you draw fucking bad ass.
> *


thanks its A lil Sumthin Sumthin :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 08:49 PM~8592177
> *ME
> *


i still havent ever done hinges so if i build might be closed?




:0 ive seen couple yours


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8592196
> *i still havent ever done hinges so if i build might be closed?
> :0 ive seen couple yours
> *



truth be told, I haven't done hindges either. Not ones that work right. 

And I've seen your work up close.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8591996
> *where u go?
> *



Big Bear California


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8592215
> *truth be told,  I haven't done hindges either.    Not ones that work right.
> 
> And I've seen your work up close.
> *


ill go for it ,,,, how long you want to build ,,,im slow builder i think and you want to open it up ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8592196
> *i still havent ever done hinges so if i build might be closed?
> :0 ive seen couple yours
> *


How bout' this Me, Travis, and you do a build off. will leave the doors closed, we do any kind of model we want so i'm doing a 64' Impala.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8592232
> *How bout' this Me, Travis, and you do a build off.  will leave the doors closed, we do any kind of model we want so i'm doing a 64' Impala.
> *


so me , ig vato, lowandbeyond?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8592240
> *so me , ig vato, lowandbeyond?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 


Doors shut will be cool. That way I don't have to worry too much about shit. Remember I already got one build off going with hearse driver.  But I'm down. 

you girls tell me what car to build, how long to build it and Its on. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8592240
> *so me , ig vato, lowandbeyond?
> *


:yes: yep.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8592277
> *:yes: yep.
> *


how long?2 momths 3 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8592276
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> Doors shut will be cool.    That way I don't have to worry too much about shit.  Remember I already got one build off going with hearse driver.      But I'm down.
> 
> you girls tell me what car to build,  how long to build it and Its on.  :cheesy:
> *


Well I think we should build what ever model we want.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8592277
> *:yes: yep.
> *


----------



## BODINE

any model as long as its lowrider

no opening


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8592289
> *how long?2 momths 3  :biggrin:
> *


Lets make it 2 months :biggrin: . and this way I can see i can do it in that with out doing in like a week :uh:


----------



## BODINE

we gonna do any prize?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8592315
> *we gonna do any prize?
> *


well I don't have anything to give away, I don't have any money(besides $1). I say we get judges and who ever wins gets braging rights


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Aug 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8592302-->
> 
> 
> 
> any  model as long as its lowrider
> 
> no opening
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8592305
> *Lets make it 2 months :biggrin: .  and this way I can see i can do it in that with out doing in like a week :uh:
> *




so these the only rules biotches? 

Any car. 
None opened doors.  ( OPEN TRUNKS) 
must be low low. 
From 8-20 to 10-20 deadline. 
that it? 

Prizes I don't care. A kit? 10$? Bodines wife? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 09:04 PM~8592330
> *well I don't have anything to give away, I don't have any money(besides $1).  I say we get judges and who ever wins gets braging rights
> *


cool with me


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8592296
> *
> *


QUE PUTO YOU GOT A PROBLEM HOMES :angry:


























J/K Travis


----------



## BODINE

when can we start  ? i got few kits just gotta see what i want to do


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:06 PM~8592355
> *when can we start   ?  i got few kits just gotta see what i want to do
> *


Well I'm ordering my 64' and other stuff tommorow. so any time :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

WHORES!!!!!












































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 19 2007, 06:05 PM~8592338-->
> 
> 
> 
> so these the only rules biotches?
> 
> Any car.
> None opened doors.   ( OPEN TRUNKS)
> must be low low.
> From 8-20  to  10-20  deadline.
> that it?
> 
> Prizes I don't care.  A kit?  10$?  *Bodines wife?*  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 06:05 PM~8592339
> *cool with me
> *


 :0 :0 































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 































she dont want your sorry ass!!!!!!! :angry: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,519 118 1.85% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,356 104 1.63% 
david Oct 2005 1,493 104 1.63% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,851 64 1.00% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,986 60 0.94% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,192 48 0.75% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,385 48 0.75% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 46 0.72% 
Skim May 2005 20,534 44 0.69% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,322 39 0.61% 



i'm no post whore.... what u talkin about?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:08 PM~8592374
> *WHORES!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


QUE WEY YOU JEALOUS CAUSE WE GOING THROUGH THE RULES FOR A BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:10 PM~8592395
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> she dont want your sorry ass!!!!!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


SHE WANTS ME :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 09:12 PM~8592418
> *SHE WANTS ME :biggrin:
> *


DOWN BOY dont think so


























:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:10 PM~8592395
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> she dont want your sorry ass!!!!!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *




she will when she sees me whoop you and Vatos ass. She be like "damn, you showed them up real good daddy.............Your the man" :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Jelous Is The Last Thing I'll Ever Be Of u Guys :0 :0 :0 :0


JK :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8592425
> *she will when she sees me spank you and Vatos ass.  She be like "damn,  you showed them up real good daddy.............Your the man"    :biggrin:
> *



your not spanking me :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Aug 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8592426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jelous Is The Last Thing I'll Ever Be Of u Guys :0 :0 :0 :0
> JK :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflma:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8592425
> *she will when she sees me whoop you and Vatos ass.   She be like "damn,  you showed them up real good daddy.............Your the man"    :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN BRING IT THEN WELL SEE WHOSE SPANKING WHO :biggrin: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:15 PM~8592452
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Yep i wanna be just like big vato when i grow up 

Not Knowin how to multiply and all :biggrin: :0 :burn:














:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 09:05 PM~8592338
> *so these the only rules biotches?
> 
> Any car.
> None opened doors.   ( OPEN TRUNKS)
> must be low low.
> From 8-20  to  10-20  deadline.
> that it?
> 
> Prizes I don't care.  *




So this how its going down? Wanna change the dates back alittle so Vato can get a kit? I gots mine, so I'm waiting. I'll post it tomm. I'm doing the Rivi kit.


----------



## BODINE

ok so 
open trunk
any model
2 months?
starting?

you 2 have a kit ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8592466
> *Yep i wanna be just like big vato when i grow up
> 
> Not Knowin how to multiply and all :biggrin: :0 :burn:
> :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 hey now no need to be a dick....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8592485
> *:0  :0  hey now no need to be a dick....
> *



:tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:16 PM~8592466
> *Yep i wanna be just like big vato when i grow up
> 
> Not Knowin how to multiply and all :biggrin: :0 :burn:
> :roflmao:
> *


:angry: :angry:














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lets not start another e-thugging arguement.....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 09:19 PM~8592507
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Im Just Kiddin Homie :biggrin:
















































































Or Am i :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 06:20 PM~8592521
> *:roflmao: Im Just Kiddin Homie :biggrin:
> Or Am i :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: behave.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8592484
> *ok so
> open trunk
> any model
> 2 months?
> starting?
> 
> you 2 have a kit ?
> *


YEAH LIKE ME. SO IF YOU DON'T HAVE A KIT WELL WAIT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8592521
> *:roflmao: Im Just Kiddin Homie :biggrin:
> Or Am i :dunno:
> *


SO WAS I THATS WHY I PUT THESE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:21 PM~8592527
> *:twak:  :twak: behave.....
> *



:0 YES SIR Officer Of Teh Internets


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:guns: :guns: u better.... lol


----------



## zfelix

:machinegun:


----------



## BODINE

8/20 starting it is im doing a 60 impala


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't piss me off son... :burn:


----------



## BODINE

we can start a topic now or when we start


----------



## zfelix

hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:22 PM~8592547
> *:0 YES SIR Officer Of Teh Internets
> *


RUN VATO, JOHNNY LAW OF THE I-NETS IS GOING TO GET YOU HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no..... i'm the MIGRA!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 09:27 PM~8592611
> *RUN VATO, JOHNNY LAW OF THE I-NETS IS GOING TO GET YOU HOMES :biggrin:
> *



its all good E-thuggin Is Only A misdemeanor


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin

they all ran?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:28 PM~8592627
> *no..... i'm the MIGRA!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8592640
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin
> 
> they all ran?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 09:27 PM~8592604
> *we can start a topic now or when we start
> *


GO AHEAD POST WHATEVER PICS YOU HAVE. AND THEN WHEN I GET THE KIT WE'LL START


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8592644
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :0 . THEN WE SHOULD BOOK IT TO ANOTHER STATE ESE THAT WAY WE'LL THROW HIM OFF ARE TRAIL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.84% 
david Oct 2005 1,505 109 1.67% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,361 109 1.67% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,399 62 0.95% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,853 60 0.92% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,986 60 0.92% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,200 56 0.86% 
slamndsat97 Mar 2005 407 46 0.70% 
*BODINE* Aug 2002 4,163 45 0.69% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,402 44 0.67% 

looks like i'm not the only whore round here....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, vengence, LowandBeyond, southside groovin, lowcrome, spikekid999, old low&slo, 13lil-Neto13, zfelix78caddy

busy tonight.....


----------



## southside groovin

goddamn! i turn my back to do sum work for a couple hours and yall bump the whole damn topic 3 pages....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8592640
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin
> 
> they all ran?
> *


Cause they saw that oldskoo is the migra :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8592700
> *goddamn! i turn my back to do sum work for a couple hours and yall bump the whole damn topic 3 pages....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8592713
> *:biggrin:
> *


whore.... :twak:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:37 PM~8592721
> *whore....  :twak:
> *


THANK U 




























u too :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8592700
> *goddamn! i turn my back to do sum work for a couple hours and yall bump the whole damn topic 3 pages....
> *


oh sorry boss man we didn't mean to. can i get some water boss man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8592716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sup whore.... :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

whose got 200 to blow.. if i did id buy this.. but i dont know if its legit, and searched around and found nothin.. if it is, than ill buy it off you for the same price or u can throw on ebay or sell to someone for 400 + on ever site the like 450 (without shipping) on here their 136 +55 shipping, toal of 191.. if its true i want 10 of them 

http://www.modelkingz.com/views.asp?hw_id=183


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:37 AM~8592734
> *sup whore....  :twak:
> *


----------



## BODINE

im broke


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8592700
> *goddamn! i turn my back to do sum work for a couple hours and yall bump the whole damn topic 3 pages....
> *



cause Were E-whores


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 12:40 AM~8592758
> *im broke
> *


me too when it comes down to loosin money.. it may be legit and it may not be.. but if it is, i want 10 of them for 1,910 and id make 3,190 off them if i sold them for the askin price of the other sites which is 510 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8592790
> *cause Were E-whores
> *


 :twak: speak for yourself....


































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 12:44 AM~8592800
> *me too when it comes down to loosin money.. it may be legit and it may not be.. but if it is, i want 10 of them for 1,910 and id make 3,190 off them if i sold them for the askin price of the other sites which is 510  :0
> *


vato, you see that math i just did :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 12:44 AM~8592800
> *me too when it comes down to loosin money.. it may be legit and it may not be.. but if it is, i want 10 of them for 1,910 and id make 3,190 off them if i sold them for the askin price of the other sites which is 510  :0
> *


actually their 500-510, depending on which site u go to..


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8592802
> *:twak:  speak for yourself....
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: 9,000 here i come!! LOL jk :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

lol..... that 60 impala i got comes with a 6 pump setup.....lololol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 12:46 AM~8592825
> *lol..... that 60 impala i got comes with a 6 pump setup.....lololol
> *


lucky u.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.






too much whores......


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:49 PM~8592834
> *Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> too much whores......
> *



yeah so with the power invested in me ima have to ask you to leave :happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 12:46 AM~8592824
> *:cheesy: 9,000 here i come!! LOL jk :biggrin:
> *


gimme ur account password and ill get u that 1000 in 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

maybe layitlow did it to make us stop e-whoring :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 12:51 AM~8592853
> *gimme ur account password and ill get u that 1000 in 3 days  :biggrin:
> *


and 14,000 here i come :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 20 2007, 12:52 AM~8592862
> *maybe layitlow did it to make us stop e-whoring :biggrin:
> *


were not whoring, were conversating


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm not even at 2500 yet....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:53 AM~8592882
> *i'm not even at 2500 yet....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:53 PM~8592882
> *i'm not even at 2500 yet....
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.82% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,362 110 1.67% 
david Oct 2005 1,508 110 1.67% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,414 77 1.17% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,857 64 0.97% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 61 0.92% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,202 56 0.85% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,169 51 0.77% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,674 50 0.76% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,334 49 0.74% 

comin for ya


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:53 PM~8592882
> *i'm not even at 2500 yet....
> *


your not whoring enough


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 06:54 PM~8592893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


recognize...... that i've done more building in the past week than you've done in a year?

:0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:55 PM~8592904
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.82%
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,362 110 1.67%
> david Oct 2005 1,508 110 1.67%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,414 77 1.17%
> LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,857 64 0.97%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 61 0.92%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,202 56 0.85%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,169 51 0.77%
> Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,674 50 0.76%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,334 49 0.74%
> 
> comin for ya
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:56 AM~8592913
> *recognize...... that i've done more building in the past week than you've done in a year?
> 
> :0  :0
> *


ive screwed more than u have in the past year :0 
not only talkin rc car building either :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
thats funny right there, i dont care who you are :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:56 PM~8592913
> *recognize...... that i've done more building in the past week than you've done in a year?
> 
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 12:58 AM~8592941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:51 PM~8592853
> *gimme ur account password and ill get u that 1000 in 3 days  :biggrin:
> *



see u are america's next top whore

trying to solicite your posts and shit :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:00 AM~8592961
> *see u are america's next top whore
> 
> trying to solicite your posts and shit :0
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:00 PM~8592953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 01:01 AM~8592975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

this would suck


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 01:02 AM~8592980
> *this would suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:01 PM~8592967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

travis member this doode


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

got u bitch.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:08 PM~8593049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




American history X One of my Favorite Movies



BITE THE FUCKING CURB


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 10:08 PM~8593057
> *American history X One of my Favorite Movies
> BITE THE FUCKING CURB
> *


i remeber te sound of his teeth scraping the curb hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :rolfmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:08 AM~8593050
> *got u bitch.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

then why u here?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 10:08 PM~8593057
> *American history X One of my Favorite Movies
> BITE THE FUCKING CURB
> *


THAT WAS FUCKING SICK AND INTERESTING AT SAME TIME


----------



## tyhodge07

www.gizoogle.com


----------



## zfelix

Gizzoogle is the shit!! :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

ain't we a bunch of whores....

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.80% 
david Oct 2005 1,515 117 1.75% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,362 110 1.65% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,420 83 1.24% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,860 67 1.00% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,350 64 0.96% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 61 0.91% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,177 59 0.88% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,679 55 0.82% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,204 55 0.82%


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:15 PM~8593128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

now we just posting pics????


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:15 PM~8593136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IT'S THE TRAINING DAY CHRYSLER :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## zfelix




----------



## tyhodge07

old school pic but still funny


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:17 PM~8593151
> *now we just posting pics????
> *



might as well. Ryans going to end up deleting this topic because some people think post counts are cool. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:18 PM~8593172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school pic but still funny
> *


MY BROTHER AND HIS EX SAY THAT, THAT KID LOOKS LIKE AND YOU KNOW WHAT HE DOES LOOK LIKE ME :biggrin: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

true....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:18 AM~8593175
> *might as well.  Ryans going to end up deleting this topic because some people think post counts are cool.  :uh:
> *


:no: if that was the case than it would have been deleted months ago


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:19 PM~8593184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

ok last one


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7967327
> *do we really need another whore topic?
> *


yea... back in may.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 01:21 AM~8593200
> *ok last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin whore....

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.78% 
david Oct 2005 1,515 117 1.74% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 111 1.65% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,424 87 1.29% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,363 76 1.13% 
LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,861 68 1.01% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,179 61 0.91% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 61 0.91% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,684 60 0.89% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,208 57 0.85%


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:22 AM~8593210
> *yea... back in may.....
> *


  we conversate.. but picture postin is cool to do rightnow.. seen to many old pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:24 AM~8593226
> *fukkin whore....
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,521 120 1.78%
> david Oct 2005 1,515 117 1.74%
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 111 1.65%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,424 87 1.29%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,363 76 1.13%
> LOWLYFE62 Feb 2007 2,861 68 1.01%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,179 61 0.91%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 61 0.91%
> Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,684 60 0.89%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,208 57 0.85%
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8593232
> * we conversate.. but picture postin is cool to do rightnow.. seen to many old pics..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8593232
> * we conversate.. but picture postin is cool to do rightnow.. seen to many old pics..  :biggrin:
> *


gotta post funny stuff once in a while


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:20 PM~8593192
> *:no: if that was the case than it would have been deleted months ago
> *



It was going up 1 page at a time months ago. Lately its been 4-5 pages a night and 4-5 people on the whore list.   
He done posted that info about the model section starting to go under anyways. But WTF do you care...........you don't build. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uh huh...  :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8593243
> *It was going up 1 page at a time months ago.  Lately its been 4-5 pages a night and 4-5 people on the whore list.
> He done posted that info about the model section starting to go under anyways.  But WTF do you care...........you don't build.  :biggrin:
> *



exactly.... i'm not the only one to notice....


----------



## tyhodge07

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:25 PM~8593243
> *It was going up 1 page at a time months ago.  Lately its been 4-5 pages a night and 4-5 people on the whore list.
> He done posted that info about the model section starting to go under anyways.  But WTF do you care...........you don't build.  :biggrin:
> *


ive only been on whore list 2 times in model section,,,,and only like 5 times since i joined few years ago :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352658
  less talking more building.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:25 AM~8593243
> *It was going up 1 page at a time months ago.  Lately its been 4-5 pages a night and 4-5 people on the whore list.
> He done posted that info about the model section starting to go under anyways.  But WTF do you care...........you don't build.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
randumb shit goes up 4 or 5 pages a day too 
the model section isnt close to goin under.. it hits its peak hours where 20 are on (not counting guests) and theres been alot of builds posted more t his year than last imo.. it just dont seem like much more cuz weve been keepin shit in one spot, like ur own post for all ur builds, to where before it was a topic for every posts.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:28 AM~8593287
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352658
> less talking more building.
> *


i dont build anymore or right now.. cuz i dont have the money to blow on toys, plus i live in an apartment shits hard to do.. our lease is about up and we plan on gettin a house.. so thats where alot of shit is goin for


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:30 PM~8593301
> *i dont build anymore or right now.. cuz i dont have the money to blow on toys, plus i live in an apartment shits hard to do.. our lease is about up and we plan on gettin a house.. so thats where alot of shit is goin for
> *



buying RCs and can't afford a plastic model? Thought you was a baller.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 07:30 PM~8593301
> *i dont build anymore or right now.. cuz i dont have the money to blow on toys, plus i live in an apartment shits hard to do.. our lease is about up and we plan on gettin a house.. so thats where alot of shit is goin for
> *




yea... only money for RC cars that cost WAY more....


----------



## red69chevy

can anyone make a thizz face like him? i bet mac dre cant even do that


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:32 PM~8593320
> *yea... only money for RC cars that cost WAY more....
> *


can buy like 20 model kits or more for the price of one r/c nitro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

brb... gonna go take a bath.... feel dirty after hanging out with u damn whores.... i bet didi gonna pass me while i'm gone....


----------



## southside groovin

is it ok to use tamiya clear over duplicolor paint?


----------



## red69chevy

i dunno


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8593332
> *brb... gonna go take a bath.... feel dirty after hanging out with u damn whores.... i bet didi gonna pass me while i'm gone....
> *


 :0 ,,, im gone to ,,, gonna go to bed :uh: gotta get up early ,,,see ya whores later


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 10:34 PM~8593335
> *is it ok to use tamiya clear over duplicolor paint?
> *


dunno i use wrong clear before over different paint and started bubbling up


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:31 AM~8593314
> *buying RCs and can't afford a plastic model?  Thought you was a baller.
> *


 :uh: not this again... oldskoo knows how i got them, done explaind to him and alot of others.. alot of ppl read what i posted when i got each rc.. i got 2 cars right now, 1 on the way.. havent paid a dime for any of them  i started it off trading an amp, than trading and trading, than now im on my 3rd car that ill own, started from the micro (b-day present) traded that for 2 of them.. still havent paid a dime.. all ive put into all these cars is 25 bucks, cuz i blew a motor and went and bought one.. and i make good money, but saving money for stuff we need, or gettin ready for a house is more important than a plastic model  plus i might have a new job comin, so ill be workin 2 jobs, the new job will be like 14 startin off an hour, plus this job, right now i make 2000+ a month plus a new fulltime job, than ill go part time at the one i got now


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8593332
> *brb... gonna go take a bath.... feel dirty after hanging out with u damn whores.... i bet didi gonna pass me while i'm gone....
> *



WTF you fucking fruit cake. I thought the liking of the color pink and shopping in the craft section, buying flowers and shit, looking at curtains and shit was just talk. But taking a BATH, by god you are flamin. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:36 PM~8593362
> *:uh:  not this again... oldskoo knows how i got them, done explaind to him and alot of others.. alot of ppl read what i posted when i got each rc.. i got 2 cars right now, 1 on the way.. havent paid a dime for any of them  i started it off trading an amp, than trading and trading, than now im on my 3rd car that ill own, started from the micro (b-day present) traded that for 2 of them.. still havent paid a dime.. all ive put into all these cars is 25 bucks, cuz i blew a motor and went and bought one.. and i make good money, but saving money for stuff we need, or gettin ready for a house is more important than a plastic model  plus i might have a new job comin, so ill be workin 2 jobs, the new job will be like 14 startin off an hour, plus this job, right now i make 2000+ a month plus a new fulltime job, than ill go part time at the one i got now
> *


NICE


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:37 PM~8593373
> *WTF you fucking fruit cake.  I thought the liking of the color pink and shopping in the craft section, buying flowers and shit, looking at curtains and shit was just talk.  But taking a BATH,  by god you are flamin.  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:33 AM~8593332
> *brb... gonna go take a bath.... feel dirty after hanging out with u damn whores.... i bet didi gonna pass me while i'm gone....
> *


thats gurly shit bro.. u cross ur legs too :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:39 PM~8593389
> *thats gurly shit bro.. u cross ur legs and shave them too :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2007, 01:38 AM~8593382
> *NICE
> *


yes, and what i just said besides the new job part has been said before, just go back 1000 of my posts and ull see  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:37 PM~8593373
> *WTF you fucking fruit cake.  I thought the liking of the color pink and shopping in the craft section, buying flowers and shit, looking at curtains and shit was just talk.  But taking a BATH,  by god you are flamin.  :0  :0  :0
> *


SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING ON TRYING NOT TO GET YOUR ASS KICKED WHEN I GET MY 64' AND BEAT YOU AND BODINE :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:40 PM~8593402
> *yes, and what i just said besides the new job part has been said before, just go back 1000 of my posts and ull see   :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool and all. I don't care what you spend you cash on. you don't owe me shit. Just don't see why you can't buy one and build it. What are you out 20$? Shit strip a old build or something. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

i bet he listens to the ima barbie girl song when he takes his bath and shaves his legs :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:42 AM~8593430
> *Thats cool and all.  I don't care what you spend you cash on.  you don't owe me shit.  Just don't see why you can't buy one and build it.  What are you out 20$?  Shit strip a old build or something.  :cheesy:
> *


sold pretty much all my old cars, and the built are built, lol.. i only got 2 and their mini trucks.. but its hard to paint in an apartment, and outside i got some paint on the concrete from over spray and got in trouble for.. dont need to pay more money than i have to to get out of this place when the lease is up


----------



## red69chevy

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:45 AM~8593450
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u like dancin bannanas dont ya


----------



## red69chevy

no its what hes dressed in and what he has in his hand thats funny


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 10:41 PM~8593422
> *SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING ON TRYING NOT TO GET YOUR ASS KICKED WHEN I GET MY 64' AND BEAT YOU AND BODINE :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:47 AM~8593468
> *no its what hes dressed in and what he has in his hand thats funny
> *


hes about to slice hisself :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:46 PM~8593456
> *u like dancin bannanas dont ya
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## red69chevy

o it looks like hes carryin a dildo and has a sex mask on LOL!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 10:47 PM~8593473
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


DON'T HIT ME :biggrin: . I DIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:48 AM~8593484
> *o it looks like hes carryin a dildo and has a sex mask on LOL!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 10:41 PM~8593422
> *SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING ON TRYING NOT TO GET YOUR ASS KICKED WHEN I GET MY 64' AND BEAT YOU AND BODINE :biggrin:
> *



 I got plenty of time.  I'm not worried. :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:50 PM~8593504
> *:ugh:
> *


just messin


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:52 AM~8593519
> *just messin
> *


no ur not.. u got some sort of fetish ur hidin :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:51 PM~8593507
> *    I got plenty of time.        I'm not worried.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:53 PM~8593546
> *no ur not.. u got some sort of fetish ur hidin  :0
> *


?what??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:55 AM~8593555
> *?what??
> *


google.com


----------



## ElMonte74'

laters homies i'm gonna go take a shower and plan for the build off :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:57 PM~8593571
> *google.com
> *


U NASTY LIL BASTARD


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:59 AM~8593584
> *U NASTY LIL BASTARD
> *


i aint nasty.. its ur fetish with dildos and masks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 10:58 PM~8593578
> *laters homies i'm gonna go take a bath with olskool and plan to rub one off :biggrin:
> *


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8593588
> *i aint nasty.. its ur fetish with dildos and masks
> *


what?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 02:02 AM~8593609
> *what?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## red69chevy

oo now i ghet it but no im not like that but i learned what both of those were by san andreas my fav gta game ever til gta4 come out


----------



## southside groovin

damn i need to build a paint booth in here. both windows r open and the whole room is fogged up. not to mention the floor is four shades of grey, 1 shade of black, and 1 shade of blue, and thas just from the last 4 days...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8593623
> *damn i need to build a paint booth in here. both windows r open and the whole room is fogged up. not to mention the floor is four shades of grey, 1 shade of black, and 1 shade of blue, and thas just from the last 4 days...
> *


ummmm yea....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 11:04 PM~8593623
> *damn i need to build a paint booth in here. both windows r open and the whole room is fogged up. not to mention the floor is four shades of grey, 1 shade of black, and 1 shade of blue, and thas just from the last 4 days...
> *



damn dude.  At least a fan blowing outside or something.


----------



## southside groovin

burnt 1 fan out and dunno what my wife did with the other fan. oh well cant smoke might as well get high. i know the dogs fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

use a fukkin cardboard box like me.... helps contain it a little at least.... and don't cost $200


----------



## southside groovin

been tryin to find 1 at work but no luck yet......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 11:23 PM~8593769
> *use a fukkin cardboard box like me.... helps contain it a little at least.... and don't cost $200
> *



shit. 

Sheet of 7/16th plywood............................6$
Bathroom exhaust fan...............................10$
dryer hose...............................................5$


not painting your carpet and your dog not dieing.................Priceless.


----------



## southside groovin

will aircraft stripper eat plastic? the bumper for my ext just rolled on the board while i was basing it and fucked it all up....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 11:26 PM~8593786
> *will aircraft stripper eat plastic? the bumper for my ext just rolled on the board while i was basing it and fucked it all up....
> *



YES!!!! Don't do it. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 02:28 AM~8593800
> *YES!!!!  Don't do it.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i tried it, and it worked.. lol.. i didnt leave it on long, but it did work, i even use it on my r/c wheels which is some sort of plastic. and it doesnt mess them up at all


----------



## southside groovin

its cool. i think i got it sanded out....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 12:34 PM~8588351
> *good work vato.... somethin tells me that monteman traced his off a model box :0
> *


how in the hell could i trace em and companys don't make cuttys or box chevys in models cars.so how could i trace them???thanks for your nice comment vato.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 20 2007, 02:34 AM~8593835
> *how in the hell could i trace em and companys don't make cuttys or box chevys in models cars.so how could i trace them???thanks for your nice comment vato.
> *


the cutty can be made off the gn box with little erasing, and plus u can print a pic offline and trace.. lines look to straight and no erase marks on the outline of the cars..


----------



## southside groovin

any certain amout of time i should wait between base and pearl for the walmart HOK?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 20 2007, 02:38 AM~8593860
> *any certain amout of time i should wait between base and pearl for the walmart HOK?
> *


i havent used them, but i always wait atleast 2 hours but alot of the time over night to be safe


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 11:38 PM~8593860
> *any certain amout of time i should wait between base and pearl for the walmart HOK?
> *



that shit dries in minutes. I useually wait about 15 minutes to make sure it is all gassed out. But in 15 minutes it should be dry...........or almost.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey didi,i don't just flat out and draw like that.i draw it real light first and then add the detail.then thats when i draw on it(heavy)so i don't fuck up.ya feel me,i don't like to trace things.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

settle down monteman.... no need to get mad....


----------



## Tip Slow

naw man im not mad,it really seem like it???damn


----------



## southside groovin

coo. just wanted to make sure i waited long enough b/c i thought 1 of yall said the shit fogs real bad if you dont wait long enough in between coats. tryin not to hurry but im also tryin to get both the caddies in paint tonight so i can post pics b/c im too lazy to post pics during the work week......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 19 2007, 11:49 PM~8593925
> *coo. just wanted to make sure i waited long enough b/c i thought 1 of yall said the shit fogs real bad if you dont wait long enough in between coats. tryin not to hurry but im also tryin to get both the caddies in paint tonight so i can post pics b/c im too lazy to post pics during the work week......
> *



only fog problem I've had has been linked to humidity. Not to painting too soon. I've even painted the base and turned right around and painted the pearls and kandies on right behind it with it still being wet. Not a problem.


----------



## southside groovin




----------



## Tip Slow

96 caprice vert.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,455 118 1.69% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,522 118 1.69% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,410 110 1.57% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 109 1.56% 
david Oct 2005 1,515 74 1.06% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,695 69 0.99% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,188 68 0.97% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,211 60 0.86% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,987 59 0.84% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,415 52 0.74% 


damn whores....


----------



## Tip Slow

87 caprice 4 door wrecked


----------



## tyhodge07

not the derby cars again hno: lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kinda odd to draw a wrecked car... :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:05 AM~8593993
> *kinda odd to draw a wrecked car...  :scrutinize:
> *



monteman is a odd motherfucker.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Tip Slow

somethin new,i got some pics of a lowlow cutty if anybody wants to see


----------



## Tip Slow

yea i am odd


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol.... we kno....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 02:13 AM~8594025
> *lol.... we kno....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 
:0 

:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

hey didi or ty what ever you want to be called,im gona send you that money order soon


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 20 2007, 03:24 AM~8594060
> *hey didi or ty what ever you want to be called,im gona send you that money order soon
> *


pm me again on what


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 03:21 AM~8594049
> *
> :0
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> 
> :0...........:0
> :0...........:0
> :0...........:0
> :0...........:0
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he'll always be didi....


----------



## tyhodge07

yea yea.. but i have now had a name change :0


----------



## Tip Slow

it won't be the same without didi


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:30 PM~8594089
> *yea yea.. but i have now had a sex change :0
> *


really? so is milfintraining available now???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:34 AM~8594106
> *really? so is milfintraining available now???
> *



always has been.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 03:34 AM~8594106
> *really? so is milfintraining available now???
> *


 :uh: couldnt handle her


----------



## rollinoldskoo

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 
:0 

:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## red69chevy

WHORE!!!! :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:40 PM~8594142
> *WHORE!!!!  :twak:
> *


UNDERAGE MOMS A WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 ive taken 2800 MG's total of ibuprofen today, and ur only supposed to take 1800 mg's a day, could cause stomach bleeding :0


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:41 AM~8594154
> *UNDERAGE MOMS A WHORE!!!!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


overage familys whore :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 12:43 AM~8594159
> *:0 ive taken 2800 MG's total of ibuprofen today, and ur only supposed to take 1800 mg's a day, could cause stomach bleeding :0
> *



Ol skool. you hear that. Milf in training will really be available real soon!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 02:40 AM~8594142
> *WHORE!!!!  :twak:
> *


hey there derrick :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i've taken like 3200mg before..... when i had back spazms from work...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8594164
> *overage familys whore :twak:  :twak:
> *



anyone else understand this kid's nonsense? :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 03:44 AM~8594166
> *Ol skool.  you hear that.  Milf in training will really be available real soon!!!!
> *


 :uh: shit.. ill be fine, got to much pain for it to cause my stomach to bleed, it goes straight to the pain, gotta make an apointment tomorrow.. than theyll bs me around and say how about wend. ill say yea gimme some xynax and ill wait it out :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

oh shit, didnt even notice u derrick.. hows it goin bud :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shit if i put it too far in her i'll make her stomach bleed too....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:47 PM~8594179
> *oh shit, didnt even notice u derrick.. hows it goin kid :cheesy:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... 5 minutes with no post....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:47 AM~8594180
> *shit if i put it too far in her i'll make her stomach bleed too....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 03:47 AM~8594180
> *shit if i put it too far in her i'll make her stomach bleed too....
> *


u know what they say about ppl that talk to much


----------



## rollinoldskoo

..... said the biggest talker on LIL....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:47 AM~8594180
> *shit if i put it too far in her i'll make her stomach bleed too....
> *




 (!)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 04:00 AM~8594209
> * (!)
> *



dont know what ur tryin to make right there :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... cuz u got the sex change.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

milfintraining when she saw it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:06 AM~8594233
> *milfintraining when she saw it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen what.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,488 151 2.16% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,440 140 2.00% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,522 118 1.68% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 109 1.56% 
david Oct 2005 1,515 74 1.06% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,695 69 0.99% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,188 68 0.97% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,211 60 0.86% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,989 58 0.83% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,415 52 0.74% 



ok.... i done enough whoring today... off to bed..... gotta think of what i'm gonna build against beto..... hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:04 AM~8594221
> *yea.... cuz u got the name change.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:rofl: :rofl: good one..... all BS aside... i hope i can do at least good against beto....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:09 AM~8594247
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,488 151 2.16%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,440 140 2.00%
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,522 118 1.68%
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 109 1.56%
> david Oct 2005 1,515 74 1.06%
> Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,695 69 0.99%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,188 68 0.97%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,211 60 0.86%
> Regal King Mar 2006 17,989 58 0.83%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,415 52 0.74%
> ok.... i done enough whoring today... off to bed..... gotta think of what i'm gonna build against beto.....  hno:
> *


done took ur bath, shaved ur legs and now ur ready for bed


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:10 AM~8594254
> *:rofl:  :rofl: good one..... all BS aside... i hope i can do at least good against beto....
> *


just grab a snickers, cuz i know u wont be goin anywhere for awhile.. ur heads gonna be set onto it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:52 PM~8592863
> *hno:  hno:  i feel like a little kid that just pulled on the bulldog's tail......  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u kno wat i mean tho right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i'm out...


----------



## tyhodge07

yes i know what u mean


----------



## tyhodge07

but im out, gettin to bed.. gotta watch the lil one tomorrow... shes a brat so its not very easy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good luck man.... i got a 2 year old..... (3 next sunday)


----------



## mademan

damn i might need to get some stitches. knife slipped and slit my thumb about 3/4 inch long on the tip ( across the top) just putin the fial touches on "panty raid"67 imp.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2007, 04:23 AM~8594289
> *damn i might need to get some stitches. knife slipped and slit my thumb about 3/4 inch long on the tip ( across the top)  just putin the fial touches on "panty raid"67 imp.
> *


man, super glue that shit.. i sliced the shitout of mine awhile back, pretty damn deep and i taped it shut


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn bro.... u gotta be careful.... super glue it closed...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:22 AM~8594287
> *good luck man.... i got a 2 year old..... (3 next sunday)
> *


shes 1, shes taller than 2 yr olds, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Aug 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8594291-->
> 
> 
> 
> man, super glue that shit.. i sliced the shitout of mine awhile back, pretty damn deep and i taped it shut
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8594293
> *damn bro.... u gotta be careful.... super glue it closed...
> *



guess u kno wat to do eh....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:25 AM~8594295
> *guess u kno wat to do eh....
> *


yep.. just a lil burn but fine afterwords :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my son almost 3 about the size of a 2 year old..... mommy's a shortie....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:24 AM~8594293
> *damn bro.... u gotta be careful.... super glue it closed...
> *


good...superglued that shit! thx for the tip.


----------



## tyhodge07

i had a metal bike peddle go through my shin all the way to the bone, like 6 inches long, i taped that shit closed too, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it will at least hold till u can see a doctor... if its that bad....


----------



## tyhodge07

whered derrick go.. dont know why he dont want us known his name


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think i pissed him off again....


----------



## red69chevy

no u didnt.i got off when byran said my name


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey both of us said we gotta go... lol

tttyl homie....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:27 AM~8594302
> *it will at least hold till u can see a doctor... if its that bad....
> *


fingers heal pretty quick.. all he needs is some butterfly stitches or cut some strong tape in long thin piece and do like every cm, so prolly just 2 of them and pull it tight together, than wrap it up.. but place some neosporn on it than do it.. itll stick together by time u get up.. but dont pull them off for a few days..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whats the big deal? i'm Gilbert..... nice to meet u... :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:29 AM~8594311
> *whats the big deal? i'm Gilbert..... nice to meet u...  :wave:
> *


 :0 im chanign my username to GILBERT07 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:29 PM~8594309
> *fingers heal pretty quick.. all he needs is some butterfly stitches or cut some strong tape in long thin piece and do like every cm, so prolly just 2 of them and pull it tight together, than wrap it up.. but place some neo-porn on it than do it.. itll stick together by time u get up.. but dont pull them off for a few days..
> *


u mean neosporin???? that stuff is awesome.... had 2nd degree burns to half my face and u can't tell....


----------



## red69chevy

suure


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:30 AM~8594314
> *u mean neosporin???? that stuff is awesome.... had 2nd degree burns to half my face and u can't tell....
> *


 :0 damn, dude musta shot a load on ur face.. 
:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:30 PM~8594312
> *:0  im chanign my username to derrick07  :biggrin:
> *


quit messin with the kid.....


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:30 AM~8594314
> *u mean neosporin???? that stuff is awesome.... had 2nd degree burns to half my face and u can't tell....
> *


really?how did u ghet 2nd degree burns on ya FACE


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 04:31 AM~8594316
> *:0 damn, dude musta shot a load on ur face..
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

actually.... stupid move when my old 64 riviera overheated in traffic.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 01:25 AM~8594297
> *my son almost 3 about the size of a 2 year old..... mommy's a shortie....
> *



My little boys almost 5 in november. 

The baby girl will be 1 in october. 

damn where did all the years go?


----------



## red69chevy

OOOOOOOOOOO IT COT ON FIYA


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:32 AM~8594320
> *actually.... stupid move when my old 64 riviera overheated in traffic.....
> *


u took the cap off t he radiator :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 04:33 AM~8594323
> *OOOOOOOOOOO IT COT ON FIYA
> *


----------



## red69chevy

it cought on fire [DUH]


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 20 2007, 04:34 AM~8594329
> *it caught on fire [DUH]
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my car overheated on the way home from work.... stopped at a beach park to let it cool off.... waited like an hour..... then i decided to check the water level............. STUPID MOVE..... cap popped as soon as i turned it.... i turned away fast enough not to get my eyes.... lucky for me there were lifeguards who saw.... brought me burn ointment (usually for severely sunburned tourists) and that helped a lot...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea yea yea.... i kno it was dumb.... but ihad waited like an hour and it didn't really feel hot anymore..... lesson learned...


----------



## red69chevy

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... nite guys....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 04:35 AM~8594331
> *my car overheated on the way home from work.... stopped at a beach park to let it cool off.... waited like an hour..... then i decided to check the water level............. STUPID MOVE..... cap popped as soon as i turned it.... i turned away fast enough not to get my eyes.... lucky for me there were lifeguards who saw.... brought me burn ointment (usually for severely sunburned tourists) and that helped a lot...
> *


i knew it was the cap, thats a :nono:


----------



## mademan

heres what I was workin on when I slipped. no wound pics, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

alright im out too.. later all. peace out whore  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2007, 04:37 AM~8594340
> *heres what I was workin on when I slipped. no wound pics, lol
> 
> 
> *


repaint the car with ur blood for memories :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

fackin hand foiled everything

ass up nose down..... just the way I like it


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

man, tape that shit closed and wrap it up and fnish it


----------



## mademan

haha I slopped some super glue in it,but I gotta get to bed. i have tomoro and tuesday off , so its gonna get finished. my fasted , but best build ever, ive only got about 5 hours into it so far.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 03:40 AM~8594348
> *man, tape that shit closed and wrap it up and fnish it
> *



now how the heck did you change your name?


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 13,471 172 2.43% *
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 2,507 170 2.41% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,522 118 1.67% 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: Dec 2005 5,363 109 1.55% 
david Oct 2005 1,515 74 1.05% 
Big_Vato23 Dec 2006 2,695 69 0.98% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,188 68 0.97% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,211 60 0.85% 
Regal King Mar 2006 17,989 54 0.77% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 23,415 52 0.74% 

alright im out seriously this time.. :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 20 2007, 04:42 AM~8594351
> *now how the heck did you change your name?
> *


i didnt, its a new name.. ive just whored up a bunch of posts :biggrin: 
na, pm gary (LayItLow) and ask him to change it to what u want for you


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2007, 01:39 AM~8594344
> *fackin hand foiled everything
> 
> ass up nose down..... just the way I like it
> *




damn that shit looks REAL good!!! :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 01:43 AM~8594357
> *damn that shit looks REAL good!!!    :0  :0
> *


thanks homie. 
I just finished "cash money" tonight too


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2007, 01:47 AM~8594363
> *thanks homie.
> I just finished "cash money" tonight too
> 
> *



that look cool too. Better and bigger pics would help.  I thought you said cash money? Whats that under the car? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## red69chevy

LOOKS LIKE CANADIAN MONEY


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2007, 01:23 AM~8594289
> *damn i might need to get some stitches. knife slipped and slit my thumb about 3/4 inch long on the tip ( across the top)  just putin the fial touches on "panty raid"67 imp.
> *


BEEN THERE, DONE THAT. IT'S NOT THAT BAD.



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 01:24 AM~8594291
> *man, super glue that shit.. i sliced the shitout of mine awhile back, pretty damn deep and i taped it shut
> *


X2 I NEVER USED SUPER GLUE BUT I TAPED MINE SHUT FOR 24 HOURS AND TOOK IT OFF. BUT IT BLED LIKE A BITCH.


----------



## tyhodge07

man, i got my nitro buggy today in the mail.. and the controller for it is crushed.. fuckin mail man :uh:


----------



## hawkeye1777

that sucky, didi, i mean tyhodge07, if ya want a 1/18th scale team associated rc18t with the best mamba brushless motor upgrade available, let me know, my bro has one, he has pics of it on his camera, but i can't borrow it yet, hig girlfriend just had another baby, and he has to do the whole pics of evertything ya know, but in a few weeks, i'll have pics of it, and of my models.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 20 2007, 05:24 PM~8598068
> *that sucky, didi, i mean tyhodge07, if ya want a 1/18th scale team associated rc18t with the best mamba brushless motor upgrade available, let me know, my bro has one, he has pics of it on his camera, but i can't borrow it yet, hig girlfriend just had another baby, and he has to do the whole pics of evertything ya know, but in a few weeks, i'll have pics of it, and of my models.....
> *


i dont have money to spend on rc's  i traded my mini-t for this nitro buggy.. :0


----------



## hawkeye1777

oh, i see....he wasn't gonna sale it, but with the new baby and all, he needs the cash....plus his other daughter started scholl today....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 20 2007, 06:02 PM~8598425
> *oh, i see....he wasn't gonna sale it, but with the new baby and all, he needs the cash....plus his other daughter started scholl today....
> *


ill prolly be sellin mine when my daughter starts school too.. lol.. na prolly not.. prolly narrow it down to just 1


----------



## tyhodge07

is it just me or what.. seems like theres someone callin someone out everyday and not really stickin to the buildoff schedule.. i thought the build off schedule was to keep people building and up their skills, i know callin someone out is too.. but than there isnt gonna be anyone in a buildoff if they just keep callin eachother out.. is it me or not?


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres everyone at?


----------



## DA_SQUID

cleaning my room


----------



## ElMonte74'

being that the time you posted is was just now getting home from school. Ahh I like going to night school, I can sleep all day and build models and from 5:25 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. i go to school.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 01:31 PM~8599189
> *is it just me or what.. seems like theres someone callin someone out everyday and not really stickin to the buildoff schedule.. i thought the build off schedule was to keep people building and up their skills, i know callin someone out is too.. but than there isnt gonna be anyone in a buildoff if they just keep callin eachother out.. is it me or not?
> *



well if u actually built shit maybe someone would call u out nd you wouldn't feel oh so left out.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8601444
> *well if u actually built shit maybe someone would call u out nd you wouldn't feel oh so left out.....
> *


'
:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks real good bro...


----------



## zfelix

:0 nice pics travis!!!! new camera??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8601672
> *:0 nice pics travis!!!! new camera??
> *


work camera. Been forgetting to take it home. I try to use this one for all my pics.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 08:46 PM~8601781
> *work camera.  Been forgetting to take it home.  I try to use this one for all my pics.
> *



LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 05:46 PM~8601781
> *work camera.  Been forgetting to take it home.  I try to use this one for all my pics.
> *


hehe tried to get the camera i been using back today.... he said maybe by the end of the week.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres some pics of the buggy.. i took it all apart cuz there was a stripped gear in the tranny :uh: (something i should have been told, only 4 bucks tho) and cleaned it up alittle.. had it running today, so it does run fine and starts fine.. so i need the new gear and front and back tires, their 4 bucks for rear and 4 for front, about 15 bucks and this car will be good to go.. also got the controller crushed when it was shipped, they like threw the box or smashed it and broke the controller in half :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

talking about stripped trannys now eh..... :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:02 AM~8601942
> *talking about stripped trannys now eh.....  :0  :0
> *











u tell me :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

and the part on the left is the rotor and brake caliper :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 09:00 PM~8601919
> *heres some pics of the buggy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



need to sweep you floor homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 21 2007, 12:16 AM~8602094
> *need to sweep you floor homie.
> *


cant, thats fuel and grease from layin parts on the carpet, lol.. our carpet is fucked where we walk normally so we plan on not gettin our deposit so we just do w.e on it..


----------



## tyhodge07

theres some grass, grease, fuel, some plastic that was around a couple screws, lol.. i had to work on the floor couldnt work on my table cuz the girls sleepin, gotta work at 6 in the morning


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, 1ofaknd

hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:19 AM~8602136
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, 1ofaknd
> 
> hno:  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

slow night.... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:52 AM~8603413
> *slow night....  :uh:
> *


  :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats ok... done enough whoring this weekend....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite guys..... damn drama.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up crew


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up *DIDI* :biggrin: .


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:uh: .


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: . j/k.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i see the cleanup crew came thru and got rid of some of last nights garbage.... thanks....


----------



## tyhodge07

which was, i wasnt on much last night


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just some guys comin in here tryin to start trouble....


----------



## tyhodge07

new guys or the same ol punks :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

signed up Aug 2007...... won't say any names.... probably banned too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2007, 11:10 PM~8613294
> *i see the cleanup crew came thru and got rid of some of last nights garbage.... thanks....
> *


yup, feel sorry for Ryan. Has to clean up all the stupid shit. 

Sucks I didn't get to show them my demo car. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2007, 02:22 AM~8613364
> *signed up Aug 2007...... won't say any names.... probably banned too....
> *


and i missed it  pm a brother :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: i got an idea of who they are now, its the dude from t he demo site that sbc brought here i bet :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

lmao lovin the demo car, and i dont even know what all went down....


----------



## LowandBeyond

dude, that shit was loud as fuck when I smacked that bitch with that sledge hammer. LOL. In the garage with the doors shut. Had to gather all the pcs just to snap the pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

u even cracked the floor :0


----------



## southside groovin

man fuck :angry: i got some of the top and interior color for the black caddy on the hood :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 11:31 PM~8613420
> *u even cracked the floor :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 in 3 places. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 21 2007, 11:36 PM~8613434
> *man fuck :angry: i got some of the top and interior color for the black caddy on the hood :angry:
> *













JK. Thats shitty. Your having more problems with that car.


----------



## southside groovin

shit its cool. im about to just say fuck it with this paint and leave the shit orange peeled b/c ive never been able to get a mirror finish from duplicolor black. im more worried about finishing it than i am about how shiny the paint is. havent even touched the EXT since i painted it. saw the fleet with the top done today and now im just focusing on it til i come to a stopping point...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 21 2007, 11:42 PM~8613475
> *shit its cool. im about to just say fuck it with this paint and leave the shit orange peeled  b/c ive never been able to get a mirror finish from duplicolor black. im more worried about finishing it than i am about how shiny the paint is. havent even touched the EXT since i painted it. saw the fleet with the top done today and now im just focusing on it til i come to a stopping point...
> *



Yup, do whats gotta be done.  Finish that caddy and get to chopping on that EXT. Tuck them wheels. Then finish breathless. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea what he said :ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

nah cant tuck the wheels on THIS ext. next 1 definitely tho. this 1 was meant to be a hauler and its gonna stay that way. besides my OTHER truck project is whats gonna teach me how to body drop if i ever get around to workin on it....


----------



## tyhodge07

i body dropped my s10, still got a gap that need filled.. i plan on finishing it some day, i actually did work on it alittle more the other day, like last week, but im stayin low key on that until i fully finish it


----------



## LowandBeyond

I hate doing mods to a model that I never built b4. I like to build one kinda quick then build another slower with some mods. That way I know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## southside groovin

ditto. thas y i cant BD this ext. i never built a fleet b4 either, but this 1s gonna get a couple mods....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 08:48 PM~8613526
> *i body dropped my s10, still got a gap that need filled.. i plan on finishing it some day, i actually did work on it alittle more the other day, like last week, but im stayin low key on that until i fully finish it
> *


post it up homie... it be good to see u buildin again....

thats why i called out beto.... i kno he'd kick my ass... but i'm gonna try.... just wanted to, as biggs said... wake up the giant


----------



## southside groovin

lmao i was gonna call YOU out but i was like nahhh, for what i had planned it was 1 of those situations where i could burn out VERY easily....


----------



## tyhodge07

heres where i left off.. i painted the bed, the truck still needs the doors finished than an over all smoothing.. the bed i painted than now that i look closer theres a couple spots that could get fixed, so ill porlly redo them parts and repaint a different color


----------



## tyhodge07

what that truck started out as, i think it looks alot better without the body lines.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looking good bro.... keep going on it.... u don't need to go buy a new kit.... keep goin on what u got then when money gets better u can go buy and keep going....


----------



## tyhodge07

i want to throw a hood scoop on it, and just make it curbside.. whats the easiest way to make a scoop?


----------



## southside groovin

i like the bed but i gotta see what the cab looks like w/ no body lines....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2007, 03:25 AM~8613707
> *looking good bro.... keep going on it.... u don't need to go buy a new kit.... keep goin on what u got then when money gets better u can go buy and keep going....
> *


that things got alot of bondo on it.. the whole truck has been bondoed, or will be nce doors are finished.. cuz i got rid of every line on the truck, the back is fully smooth, besides the bumpers, i wanted to keep the bumpers cuz i was gonna leave primer like a real mini truck.. i was makin it like somethin ud see in someones driveway :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok nite guys.... was a long day..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

damn i need to invest in a polishing kit....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 22 2007, 03:25 AM~8613709
> *i like the bed but i gotta see what the cab looks like w/ no body lines....
> *


cab dont have body lines, just the doors, thats the last part of the bondo job, even tho i have to smooth it all down still.. prolly re smooth the whoel bed too since theres a couple spots


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 22 2007, 03:28 AM~8613715
> *damn i need to invest in a polishing kit....
> *


go get ya one, i havent tried it yet, ive wanted to tho


and later oldskoo :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

i had 1 a long time ago. used it on 1 car and it worked pretty decent. been wantin 1 again but every time i go to get 1 i buy sumthin else instead. wetsanded the hood for the caddy and polished it with sum wheel polish just for shits and giggles b4 i resprayed it and almost got that mirror finish....


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: im here


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

what it do !


----------



## red69chevy

nuttin im upholsterin the cuttymobile


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 09:01 PM~8620666
> *
> *


 :wave: 

got my b day present :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

me likey....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 12:04 AM~8620684
> *:wave:
> 
> got my b day present :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paypal :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8620725
> *paypal :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOOOO :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 12:10 AM~8620730
> *NOOOOOOOOO  :twak:  :twak:
> *


fine go shoot it a couple times, than put it up and never touch it again :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn bodine thats nice now u just need to get a "chooppa"


----------



## psn8586

say how much was that man?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 23 2007, 12:14 AM~8620766
> *say how much was that man?
> *


how much was that man? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 09:11 PM~8620745
> *fine go shoot it a couple times, than put it up and never touch it again  :biggrin:
> *


ill go shoot at least once a month :biggrin: 


and it was bout 340.00 after tax


----------



## 8-Ball

make sure u get a beam fo it dawg it will look coo and keep hollows in it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8620778
> *ill go shoot at least once a month :biggrin:
> and it was bout 340.00 after tax
> *


  alot of ppl like gettin a gun and not using it, just letting it sit, get some pics of some target practices :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

next one i hope to get tax time :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 09:18 PM~8620792
> * alot of ppl like gettin a gun and not using it, just letting it sit, get some pics of some target practices  :biggrin:
> *


as long as im off friday im going so ill have some nice target pics for ya ,,,,i think i can shoot ok


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 12:19 AM~8620801
> *next one i hope to get tax time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 09:22 PM~8620820
> *oh yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you win


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 12:23 AM~8620830
> *  you win
> *


poor mans tools all in one :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

is it just me or has there been alot of ppl joining this month, u see them a day or 2 than gone.. i think 1 username per ip is the way to handle alot of this.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 10:30 PM~8621339
> *is it just me or has there been alot of ppl joining this month, u see them a day or 2 than gone.. i think 1 username per ip is the way to handle alot of this.
> *


maybe thats what happen to DIDI :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 01:43 AM~8621442
> *maybe thats what happen to DIDI :0
> *


nope, just got my name changed, rest is still the same :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 22 2007, 10:45 PM~8621457
> *nope, just got my name changed, rest is still the same  :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuck that pea shooter. My mossburg pump is all I need. :biggrin: All around don't fuck with me gun. Shoot deers then turn around and shoot someone breaking in the house. :0


----------



## Blue s10

My AR and Glock 27


----------



## 8-Ball

man this regular at the restaurant came in tonight and asked me if i wanted to buy an Ak brand new for $400 and hes like u can make payments on it but im not sure. is that a cool price on a brand new ak


----------



## rollinoldskoo

make sure it ain't "used"


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2007, 12:33 AM~8621938
> *make sure it ain't "used"
> *


or hot. 

AK or SKS?


----------



## 8-Ball

its an AK-47 modern day style


----------



## southside groovin

shit i paid $350 for my old 1 from a pawn shop....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite homies.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

man i just pulled a gun on a crippled dude on accident. i feel bad......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 23 2007, 02:39 AM~8622198
> *man i just pulled a gun on a crippled dude on accident. i feel bad......
> *



WTF??????????


----------



## southside groovin

ill try to make this as short as possible.

we been havin probs with this bum comin up in my driveway late at night and bummin for change when me and the homies r out there chillin. weve called the cops on him 2 or 3 times but they either take him to detox to dry out or take him home. last time he came in my driveway i told him i was strapped and next time he came on my property id use it.......

5 minutes ago my wife was leavin for work, she does the normal routine, gives me a kiss and walks out. im here in the office in the back of the house, and i here her horn honk for a long time. my wife NEVER honks her horn, especially not at 4:30 in the morning so i knew sumthin was wrong. i grab the glock and run to the front door and hear voices so i look out the peep hole and its the bum standin on my front porch (or so i thought). dude has his head turned as i open the door talkin to my wife whos still screamin at him, i put the glock to his dome and yelled GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY as loud as i could. and dude bout shit on himself. turns out this guy just looks like the bum. he says hey man i had a flat and just wanted to know if i could borrow a 4 way, i got a crippled arm, and i looked down and he had like a retarded arm . but he DID look just like the bum tho.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 23 2007, 02:52 AM~8622227
> *ill try to make this as short as possible.
> 
> we been havin probs with this bum comin up in my driveway late at night and bummin for change when me and the homies r out there chillin. weve called the cops on him 2 or 3 times but they either take him to detox to dry out or take him home. last time he came in my driveway i told him i was strapped and next time he came on my property id use it.......
> 
> 5 minutes ago my wife was leavin for work, she does the normal routine, gives me a kiss and walks out. im here in the office in the back of the house, and i here her horn honk for a long time. my wife NEVER honks her horn, especially not at 4:30 in the morning so i knew sumthin was wrong. i grab the glock and run to the front door and hear voices so i look out the peep hole and its the bum standin on my front porch (or so i thought). dude has his head turned as i open the door talkin to my wife whos still screamin at him, i put the glock to his dome and yelled GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY as loud as i could. and dude bout shit on himself. turns out this guy just looks like the bum. he says hey man i had a flat and just wanted to know if i could borrow a 4 way, i got a crippled arm, and i looked down and he had like a retarded arm . but he DID look just like the bum tho.....
> *



bwhaahahahahahahahaha!

One thing I don't get. 

Your ol ladys out there and you hear voices so you run to the front door and look out the peep hole. LOL. :biggrin: Hold on hunny, I'll be out in a minute..... Let me look out the peep hole 1st. Make sure everything is OK. 

4.30 in the morning is a bad time to be asking for a 4 way. Where was his car at? Should have shot the other 3 tires out. :biggrin: 
JK man. Just giving you a hard time homie.


----------



## southside groovin

lol im not a stupid man. wasnt just gonna run outside not havin the slightest idea what i was gettin myself into. sorry but i dont like her that much lol.....

dudes truck was like across the street from my house but right in front of my house...

wife works at a convenience store like 3 blocks away, she said dude just came in a minute ago and didnt rcognize her. he was tryin to pass a counfeit $100 bill....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

well i was caught in bed with the neighbors wife last week. my kids opened the door to her husband and let himm in . i was asleep and woke up to ''what the fuck are you doing with my wife?'' he went back to get his brother and i grabnbed the shotgun. the cops who responded said i very well could have shot him and theree wouldnt have been a problem since he was in my house starting trouble.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 23 2007, 05:31 AM~8622439
> *well i was caught in bed with the neighbors wife last week. my kids opened the door to her husband and let himm in . i was asleep and woke up to ''what the fuck are you doing with my wife?'' he went back to get his brother and i grabnbed the shotgun. the cops who responded said i very well could have shot him and theree wouldnt have been a problem since he was in my house starting trouble.....
> *


*Pics or it didn't happen!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

lived across the street my whole life , were both around the same age. just a fucked up xanax filled night gone bad......


----------



## BODINE

tried takin couple pics with my panasonic mini dv cam


----------



## hawkeye1777

look good, not the best, but look good.....


----------



## tyhodge07

my first try at de-anodizing and polishing alluminum 


















and it started out as the front part in purple that the shocks are connected too..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice job man.... it'll look better than that purple....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 24 2007, 01:34 AM~8629866
> *nice job man.... it'll look better than that purple....
> *


yes, i still got the back one to do, and the full chasis and a couple tiny parts, i dont know if i want to do t he piece on the shocks tho, ill prolly just see if there an upgrade of different shocks that will fit, and ill prolly go aluminum on the a-arms but ill prolly just go with the blue since itll be a pain to polish inside of the little cracks on them.


----------



## hawkeye1777

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

cant see pics hawk?


----------



## hawkeye1777

just some smilies jumpin around smokin....lol


----------



## tyhodge07

this polishing shit is a pain in the ass, i got half of the top of my chasis done, took 2 hours, thats it, that means i got 6 hours left on the chasis  and still a couple others i want to do, but the outcome looks like its going to be worth it, ill get a pic up of the half i got, loos like chrome :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 23 2007, 02:52 AM~8622227
> *ill try to make this as short as possible.
> 
> we been havin probs with this bum comin up in my driveway late at night and bummin for change when me and the homies r out there chillin. weve called the cops on him 2 or 3 times but they either take him to detox to dry out or take him home. last time he came in my driveway i told him i was strapped and next time he came on my property id use it.......
> 
> 5 minutes ago my wife was leavin for work, she does the normal routine, gives me a kiss and walks out. im here in the office in the back of the house, and i here her horn honk for a long time. my wife NEVER honks her horn, especially not at 4:30 in the morning so i knew sumthin was wrong. i grab the glock and run to the front door and hear voices so i look out the peep hole and its the bum standin on my front porch (or so i thought). dude has his head turned as i open the door talkin to my wife whos still screamin at him, i put the glock to his dome and yelled GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY as loud as i could. and dude bout shit on himself. turns out this guy just looks like the bum. he says hey man i had a flat and just wanted to know if i could borrow a 4 way, i got a crippled arm, and i looked down and he had like a retarded arm . but he DID look just like the bum tho.....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a pic of where im at on the chasis, still needs cleaned up, but the top half on the left needs done and the rear of the chasis still needs done.. that about 2 1/2-3 hours right there


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

got the chasis done, dirty from putting everything back on it, but you can see it shine now, it was purple also,


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

shit looks cool didi. wish i still had my rc car, or a good smooth place to drive my xmods....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

www.sonofabitchimtiredandgoingtobed.com


----------



## southside groovin

shit i might head that way myself. combination of fumes from 3m super 77, duplicolor fabric and vinyl spray and testors dull cote kinda got me faded.....


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Tip Slow

aaawwwwww oh my god oh my god oh my god aaawwwwwww aawww aawwww aaaawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## red69chevy

what?


----------



## hawkeye1777

signing in for a while....


----------



## Tip Slow

were havin triplets


----------



## ElMonte74'

Orale!. Congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

random railroading drunk checking in , happy saturday, damn warrants keeping me from leaving the house... grr......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup guys....


----------



## ElMonte74'

nothing. just sitting here going through pics of rivieras and doing different designs to them :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 25 2007, 11:26 PM~8641313
> *random railroading drunk checking in , happy saturday, damn warrants keeping me from leaving the house... grr......
> *


 :0 shouldnt of slept with ur neighrbors wife :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 08:47 PM~8641425
> *:0  shouldnt of slept with ur neighrbors wife  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

my buddy just turned hisself in this past tuesday, he had a warrent cuz he got 2 dui's (i 1 week, the first week of being 21) and never appeared in court, he waited like 4 months than said fuck it, he's waiting for court now, i think bonds like 50,000 on him :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 09:04 PM~8641538
> *my buddy just turned hisself in this past tuesday, he had a warrent cuz he got 2 dui's (i 1 week, the first week of being 21) and never appeared in court, he waited like 4 months than said fuck it, he's waiting for court now, i think bonds like 50,000 on him :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: *PENDEJO* :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 08:47 PM~8641425
> *:0  shouldnt of slept with ur neighrbors wife  :biggrin:
> *


shit happens , wish i had pics from the other night....  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 12:15 AM~8641617
> *shit happens , wish i had pics from the other night....   :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics or it didn't happen.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:17 PM~8641628
> *pics or it didn't happen....  :scrutinize:
> *


thats what ive heard 'round these parts, but it happened , and i aint got no pics...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 25 2007, 09:19 PM~8641641
> *thats what ive heard 'round these parts, but it happened , and i aint got no pics...
> *


Well then it didn't happen


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 25 2007, 09:33 PM~8641719
> *Well then it didn't happen
> *


  if it makes you feel better. then it didnt happen.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

this pic always makes me smile....  

















































































































1

















2


























3










































i fucking love cragers.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 25 2007, 09:39 PM~8641754
> *  if it makes you feel better. then it didnt happen.....
> *


damn i was joking :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 25 2007, 09:46 PM~8641797
> *this pic always makes me smile....
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fucking love cragers.... :biggrin:
> *


Actually their Appliances the rich mans cragars from back in the day. And came stock on my car


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice , 73?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 25 2007, 09:53 PM~8641844
> *nice , 73?
> *


you where close just off by a year, its a 74 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

74 and 76 got the better lookin taillights..... closer to the 80s style


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

anybody watch big brother?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:58 PM~8641878
> *74 and 76 got the better lookin taillights.....  closer to the 80s style
> *


I don't really like 76-77 monte carlos for some reason unless their fixxed up really nice


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 10:00 PM~8641888
> *anybody watch big brother?
> *


I stopped after big brother 1. well see you yall later i'm going to bed :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

look what i might ghet yall hno: i cant wait till my daddy get home
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150155035095


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 01:08 AM~8641937
> *look what i might ghet yall hno: i cant wait till my daddy get home
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150155035095
> *


u can get them from autozone for like 200 bucks


----------



## red69chevy

but i can bid and get it for 25 sooooo why pay 200?but ill lok into it thanks tyler


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 11:11 PM~8641949
> *but i can bid and get it for 25 sooooo why pay 200?but ill lok into it thanks tyler
> *


Read it again the guy has it on reserve witch means his reserve could very well be $200 and noone bidding less will win the bike until the reserve is met!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 01:11 AM~8641949
> *but i can bid and get it for 25 sooooo why pay 200?but ill lok into it thanks tyler
> *


ur not gonna get it for 25, theres 4 bids, so its higher than 25 already, plus 4 days left, and buy it now at 300, im sure if it doesnt hit 300 he wont let it go, prolly has a reserve too, i didnt look tho plus shipping fees..


----------



## red69chevy

o ok thanks for tha help homies


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 10:08 PM~8641937
> *look what i might ghet yall hno: i cant wait till my  daddy get home
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150155035095
> *


whered minidreams go this time to go drinking? the ******* bar? :0


----------



## red69chevy

remember that you're the one drunk


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ha ..... mota , son.... not cervezas tonight..... have to work tomorrow...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 01:16 AM~8641975
> *o ok thanks for tha help homies
> *


np, and it does have a reserve which is prolly around 250-300


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wtf is with the name change? i was looking at newest posts and went waaa???????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 01:22 AM~8642012
> *wtf is with the name change? i was looking at newest posts and went waaa???????
> *


what u mean, since i changed mine all the name changing?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i havent noticed anybody else ......


----------



## BODINE

wake up people !!!!


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BODINE, MASTERPIECESMCC, oldskool 67, SlammdSonoma, rodriguezmodels, bigdogg323, rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:11 PM~8642541
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


lol.... it is really slow.... well i'm out for tonight might not be here tomorrow either... son's birthday tomorrow.... gonna be 3 years old....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2007, 12:13 AM~8642551
> *lol.... it is really slow.... well i'm out for tonight might not be here tomorrow either... son's birthday tomorrow.... gonna be 3 years old....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

buenos noches homies....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no more night crew?     

2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## southside groovin

just me and you i guess...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

or , just me....


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

i was here until 2:30 than i seen no one and got bored and went to bed, actually watched the nextel cup a little bit before bed,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn you really are white huh , naaaasssssscaaaarrrr yeeeeehaaaaa!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 03:11 PM~8643959
> *damn you really are white huh , naaaasssssscaaaarrrr yeeeeehaaaaa!!!!
> *


im not really into nascar, not much on at 2:30 in the morning on a sunday, alot of infomercials... i just like seeing the wrecks :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i watch king of the hill daily ..... makes me a hick huh?


----------



## red69chevy

oh well i watch family guy everynight only cuz its the funniest show ever and forever so what does that make me?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 03:23 PM~8644010
> *i watch king of the hill daily ..... makes me a hick huh?
> *


king of the hill.. that was like the dumbest cartoon ever on fox, i dont know a person that watches it.. they wait until the simpsons come on, i used to like ren and stimpy :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 12:35 PM~8644060
> *king of the hill.. that was like the dumbest cartoon ever on fox, i dont know a person that watches it.. they wait until the simpsons come on, i used to like ren and stimpy  :biggrin:
> *


are you for real , its from the creators of bevis and butthead, king of the hill is the shizzinet, dangoldmousetrappinfools ya know, [boomhauer]


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ren and stimpy was cool as hell , havent seen it in years....


----------



## red69chevy

no tylers right,and family guy is the shizznet,for damn sure


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah .... the ex watched it daily , i cant even laugh at it anymore , however stewie is the shiot


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 03:37 PM~8644064
> *are you for real , its from the creators of bevis and butthead, king of the hill is the shizzinet, dangoldmousetrappinfools ya know, [boomhauer]
> *


i hated bevis and butthead too.. that was so horrible, sortalike south park, its just a stupid cartoon without a point, kinda like alot of them, maybe thats why i never really watched them


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i never got off into bevis and butthead cause akll the damn music videos, but , KOTH is funnier then hell....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Aug 26 2007, 12:23 PM~8644010-->
> 
> 
> 
> i watch king of the hill daily ..... makes me a hick huh?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because i watch it to
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8644021
> *oh well i watch family guy everynight only cuz its the funniest show ever and forever so what does that make me?
> *


:yes: and last night on adult swim they showed a marathon of futurama :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

yup i watched that


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 01:48 PM~8644300
> *yup i watched that
> *


so did i but i was 2 things at once. so i change it to dawn of te dead and then back to futurama :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

ok im wonderin.why are we on the night crew topic when its 4:00 oever here and its prolly 3 and 5 in cali and florida but still it makes no sense as long as the sun is out


----------



## ElMonte74'

309 over here. but fuck it as long as we as we placed to talk.


----------



## BODINE

OK i have a panasonic mini DV camcorder it takes the sd memory card for pics and the digital video cassete,,, is has a usb port is there a way i can tranfer the video from the tape to my computer?


----------



## red69chevy

yea just leave the cassette in their and import it to picasa or somthing.thats what i use for video


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2007, 10:35 PM~8645828
> *OK i have a panasonic mini DV camcorder it takes the sd memory card for pics and the digital video cassete,,, is has a usb port is there a way i can tranfer the video from the tape to my computer?
> *


isnt that what the usb is for? and isnt there a way to save a vid onto the sd card, whats the model number


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 07:58 PM~8646021
> *isnt that what the usb is for? and isnt there a way to save a vid onto the sd card, whats the model number
> *


PV-GS39


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2007, 11:19 PM~8646241
> *PV-GS39
> *


Looking for an affordable digital camcorder that's ready to go out of the box? The Panasonic PV-GS39 Mini DV Camcorder is for you. This camcorder comes with a variety of features, including 1000x digital zoom, 16:9 widescreen capability and a SD card slot. *In addition, this camcorder comes equipped with a FireWire port, so you can download your videos to your favorite video editing software.*

thats prolly what the usb port is for, if you have the wire it prolly plugs right up


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.nationalavsupply.com/Product.as...dID=957&Print=1

ebay:
try this link, first one with a pic: http://search.ebay.com/panasonic-firewire_...loZQQsofocusZbs
(has buy it now too)
Item number: 150153200957


----------



## tyhodge07

the one that says: PANASONIC FIREWIRE DV CABLE for CAMCORDER PV (NEW!!)


----------



## tyhodge07

web camera install: ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/pub/panasonic/dri...e/Video2006.zip

all i found for the installs, dont know if u have the disc or not tho


----------



## BODINE

thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

do you have the cord or no? if not than thats all youll need than you can transfer, itll prolly detect the cam once u plug it up to than take the vis off without needing a program


----------



## BODINE

i think i did at one time but dunno where it is ill order one and try it


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2007, 11:47 PM~8646536
> *i think i did at one time but dunno where it is ill order one and try it
> *


id say ebay for that since the on on the site is 45 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

:wave: every1


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzkCxSk8bFM


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8646805
> *:0
> *


close your mouth :twak: :nono:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:12 AM~8646816
> *close your mouth  :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKaVzNDbuI
:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

these things are funny, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgdw8Lq1RpI&NR=1


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 09:23 PM~8646901
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKaVzNDbuI
> :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I WAS ROLLIN OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIR LAUGHING SOO HARD,

ITS ESPECIALLY FUNNY TO ME,BECAUSE MY ROOMMATE WORKS THERE,AND SHE READ THE TITLE AND BOUT YELLED,.......


ROOMMATE-----> :0 


ME------------> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

i use to live across the street from a wal mart and i used my walkie talkies to fck with em all the time they would get pissed


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 26 2007, 09:33 PM~8646996
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> I WAS ROLLIN OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIR LAUGHING SOO HARD,
> *


:roflmao: x2 :biggrin: .


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2007, 09:40 PM~8647079
> *i use to live across the street from a wal mart and i used my walkie talkies to fck with em all the time they would get pissed
> *


i use to live 4 blocks from wal mart and thats what me and my homies did all day. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647148
> *i use to live 4 blocks from wal mart and thats what me and my homies did all day. :biggrin:
> *


they thought it was the restraunt that was in front of there parking lot ,,,and went over there ...lol....


----------



## BODINE

i would call the guys that get carts forgot what they are called (cart crew) to a register for take out or pick up in a department ...lol


----------



## tyhodge07

pretty good shit, needs to be more.. i was just watching this one where this kid made a dash to get the ps3 and smoked a pole and his jaw was dislocated :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 09:49 PM~8647178
> *pretty good shit, needs to be more.. i was just watching this one where this kid made a dash to get the ps3 and smoked a pole and his jaw was dislocated :roflmao:
> *


link


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

nevermind saw it ..lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2007, 09:48 PM~8647160
> *they thought it was the restraunt that was in front of there parking lot ,,,and went over there ...lol....
> *


we where talking to security and we would say we go shop lifters and all this shit :biggrin: and i guess they actually went to go see and when we tried it again they said to stop using this channel or were calling the police


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: off to bed, got a big day ahead of me, tomorrow, well today, whatever.  :wave:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8647718
> *:wave: off to bed, got a big day ahead of me, tomorrow, well today, whatever.  :wave:
> *


spending the day playin with baby girl aint that big of a day,but either way have a good one,.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 27 2007, 01:41 AM~8647819
> *spending the day playin with baby girl aint that big of a day,but either way have a good one,.
> *


:no: i watch her all day, big day after


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:angry: :angry: WTF did I get myself into. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

backs gonna be hurtin now :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 27 2007, 09:40 PM~8656360
> *:angry:  :angry:  WTF did I get myself into.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


re-waxing the floor?

looks like you went to work on it and then said oh shit....


----------



## LowandBeyond

shit, I wish my back was the only thing hurtin. Back, neck, hands, arms, head (from using the adhesive remover) 

Dumb fuckers glued the pad down on top of the natural hard wood. :uh: :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 27 2007, 10:02 PM~8656557
> *shit,  I wish my back was the only thing hurtin.  Back,  neck, hands, arms, head (from using the adhesive remover)
> 
> Dumb fuckers glued the pad down on top of the natural hard wood.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh shit,they glued the carpet to a hardwood floor?

damn homie best of luck with that mess,

you gonna smooth it and re seal it?

those look good when tended too right.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 27 2007, 10:00 PM~8656528
> *re-waxing the floor?
> 
> looks like you went to work on it and then said oh shit....
> *



naw, bro. I pulled the carpet and pad up saturday after work. That grey shit is the glue to hold the pad down. I had to scrape all that shit up. Leaving it hard wood.   After this room I got 2 more to do. (maybe)


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8656593
> *naw,  bro.  I pulled the carpet and pad up saturday after work.  That grey shit is the glue to hold the pad down.  I had to scrape all that shit up.  Leaving it hard wood.          After this room I got 2 more to do.  (maybe)
> *


like i said before best of luck homie


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out, not that i was really on n e ways.. but im gettin off, pretty boring tonight on every site


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: damn, still boring, lol.. im off for the night, nothing on tv either


----------



## BODINE

real hardwood floor are nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2007, 11:13 PM~8657149
> *real hardwood floor are nice
> *



yea, when I get down to it lol. 

That carpet had to go anyways. Then people b4 us had like 5 dogs. We shampoo'ed the carpets twice since we bought the place. Still didn't go away. I can't understand how people stand to live in a house with dop piss in the carpets.


----------



## southside groovin

lmao my dog helped me remove the padding in the rooms weve got the carpet out of. he paces the floor all day and them claws r like natural sandpaper... got the package yesterday travis. thanx again bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:26 AM~8657457
> *lmao my dog helped me remove the padding in the rooms weve got the carpet out of. he paces the floor all day and them claws r like natural sandpaper... got the package yesterday travis. thanx again bro....
> *



NP bro. That was all the pcs I could find, so I hope it contained the parts you needed.  

I know all the trim was there and the dash like you needed.  And my green ran paint job donk. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

yup. got everything i needed. lmao i thought the paint job was pretty decent. i didnt see any runs, but i found it on the porch like right as i was pullin outta the driveway to go to work. opened it and checked it out on the way to work so i didnt get a long look at it.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:46 AM~8657552
> *yup. got everything i needed. lmao i thought the paint job was pretty decent. i didnt see any runs, but i found it on the porch like right as i was pullin outta the driveway to go to work. opened it and checked it out on the way to work so i didnt get a long look at it.....
> *



Yup that wasn't one of my bestest paint jobs. The kandy ran on that one. The edge of the trunk and the bottom of the trim it collected there. Fuckit, it was a donk, who needs a good paint job on one of those. :biggrin: Shit, I bought that kit for the interior.


----------



## southside groovin

how do those pillow seats look? i was kinda wonderin how theyd look with everything else stock?


----------



## southside groovin

any1 ever tried usin the revell 64 chassis for the revell 63 just for more detail?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:59 AM~8657626
> *any1 ever tried usin the revell 64 chassis for the revell 63 just for more detail?
> *



No but the revell 63 has pretty good details.


----------



## southside groovin

not as good as the 64 tho. i been thinkin bout doin it for a long time now and got to thinkin tonight that if both chassis' r interchangeable, then i could buy another 64 and use the chassis out of it for my 63, cut he top off the 64 to use for a 62, and then use the original 63 chassis for a 64 vert quick build. LMAO i just confused myself....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 01:15 AM~8657668
> *not as good as the 64 tho. i been thinkin bout doin it for a long time now and got to thinkin tonight that if both chassis' r interchangeable, then i could buy another 64 and use the chassis out of it for my 63, cut he top off the 64 to use for a 62, and then use the original 63 chassis for a 64 vert quick build. LMAO i just confused myself....*



me too fool. :around: :around: :around:


----------



## rodburner1974

sup bitches! :0


----------



## southside groovin

hi ^

heres another 1 of my words of wisdom. never clear over sharpie :angry:


----------



## rodburner1974

figured out where to put my old boxes..... and i need to get one big ass curtain to cover the ugly job they did on them windows! 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 03:33 AM~8657712
> *hi ^
> 
> heres another 1 of my words of wisdom. never clear over sharpie :angry:
> *



oh shit i could have told ya... i did that once and it ran like a sobbing woman's mascara. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 01:33 AM~8657712
> *hi ^
> 
> heres another 1 of my words of wisdom. never clear over sharpie :angry:
> *



Yea. or paint marker. It sags.   



Bob, paint them window trims white. You'll never know. :cheesy: Or curtians to cover the shit up.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 03:36 AM~8657718
> *Yea.  or paint marker.  It sags.
> Bob,  paint them window trims white.  You'll never know.  :cheesy:    Or curtians to cover the shit up.
> *



oh...but that is the "finished wood" it sticks out like a sore thumb. i am going to get a single rod and put center opening curtains to cover the whole section up. i donno who was dumb enough to not make it look right.


----------



## southside groovin

damn i thought i was smooth and found a way to cheat and get my lines straighter..... now i gotta strip a dash.....fuck it tho it can wait til tomorrow. i need to finish this foil....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:37 AM~8657724
> *oh...but that is the "finished wood" it sticks out like a sore thumb. i am going to get a single rod and put center opening curtains to cover the whole section up. i donno who was dumb enough to not make it look right.
> *



thats with any place bro. People cut corners to sell it or a quick fix to make it look alittle better then it did. Could be worse, atleast they replaced the windows and just left the shitty looking unpainted trims. Could have done nothing and you'd be doing it all.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 03:40 AM~8657730
> *thats with any place bro.  People cut corners to sell it  or a quick fix to make it look alittle better then it did.  Could be worse,  atleast they replaced the windows and just left the shitty looking unpainted trims.  Could have done nothing and you'd be doing it all.
> *



this is all true.....we are just renting here. the house was built in the late 70's and has been updated a lot, so it looks like late 80's now. somewhat modern any ways...decent house, but the basement is not complete finished , its furred though.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:44 AM~8657739
> *this is all true.....we are just renting here. the house was built in the late 70's and has been updated a lot, so it looks like late 80's now. somewhat modern any ways...decent house, but the basement is not complete finished , its furred though.
> *



better then my basement. It leaks. If I put anything down there it has to be off the floor and in plastic sealed up containers. You can tell that it has never gotten over 4 inches deep. And the furnace and water heater are down there and never gotten damaged. (off the floor about 6 inches.) But it still sucks. I mean I wanted a basement for the safty of storms and twisters, but still 1200sf of unuseable space really. :angry: I'm going to buy some of that paint to see if it'll help seal the walls up alittle bit.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 28 2007, 04:34 AM~8657714
> *figured out where to put my old boxes..... and i need to get one big ass curtain to cover the ugly job they did on them windows!
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


is that the expanding foam caulk shit around the windows :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 28 2007, 10:30 AM~8658867
> *is that the expanding foam caulk shit around the windows :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

i wont have a model room for like 4 or 5 years when we sell this house and get bigger one ,,,,all i got is garage


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 07:39 PM~8664802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

i must be lost, cuz i dont see what so funny about that :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

called expanding foam, which is a foam caulk for large gapped areas :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't mind him didi.... he's easily amused....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 28 2007, 02:28 AM~8657699
> *sup bitches!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


oneyed


----------



## BODINE

wwwwwhhhhhhhaaaatttttttttuuupppppppppp????????????


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 02:33 AM~8657712
> *hi ^
> 
> heres another 1 of my words of wisdom. never clear over sharpie :angry:
> *


 ???? I didn't have a problem. but I did let it dry for a day or two.


----------



## southside groovin

musta been my problem then. i used a fine tip sharpie to smooth out sum lines and then a minute later, i sprayed dullcote over it to take the shine out and it ran like a bitch....


----------



## LowandBeyond

da fucks Olskool at? His neighbor find out he was tapping that and cut him off or what? Too much whoreing? Banned? Said fuck us? Staying off here to actually build something?


----------



## southside groovin

i dunno but he needs to get crackin on that buildoff against beto so i can call him out after i finish up a few caddies....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 03:35 AM~8667231
> *i dunno but he needs to get crackin on that buildoff against beto so i can call him out after i finish up a few caddies....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2007, 12:44 AM~8665876
> *don't mind him didi.... he's easily amused....
> *


whats up man, hows the regal comin along


----------



## BODINE

:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave: 
:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 30 2007, 01:40 AM~8675783
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> *



You going to get the Hummer done Bro ?? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8675788
> *You  going  to  get the    Hummer  done      Bro ?? :biggrin:
> *


well i didnt get materials for hinges ,,, so im making some ,,,like i did for the front tilt.....still not the best....but i learned a leason...some glue drying now  i got thurs,,,and 1/2 of friday then ill be out of town ,,, just trying to get it together


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 30 2007, 01:44 AM~8675795
> *well i didnt get materials for hinges ,,, so im making some ,,,like i did for the front tilt.....still not the best....but i learned a leason...some glue drying now    i got thurs,,,and 1/2 of friday then ill be out of town ,,, just trying to get it together
> *


Best of luck bro I hope you get it done ! Alot of great prizes to be won Bro ! Plus you get to finish a ture frist for your self ! 



I went ahead and posted pics up of the caprice ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 29 2007, 09:13 AM~8670139
> *whats up man, hows the regal comin along
> *


well got all the bugs worked out of it and its now a reliable daily driver again.... had some electrical problems but got those sorted out finally.... i been workin a fewextra hours at work lately.... tryin to to get some extra cash so i can get parts for my suburban.... spent about $500 gettin my regal registered and inspections and getting to to run right and shit.... now i can worry bout my suburban...

as for my buildoff with beto.... i gotta get home early enough to see some sunlight and i can re-spray the damn 65.... got some ideas on how to pull of my originally planned ideas for the paintjob using all duplicolor.... 

and as far as challenges go.... i think i'll wait till spring again for another one.... the weather gonna start to suck for painting soon.... good thing i got all those rides painted up....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey mini u get my PM????? i found that interior tub..... PM me bro....


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=359785


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: AZRIDAH

DEAD :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## southside groovin

damn yall ever had chicken flavor maruchan instant lunch w/ diced fried onions in it? good shit....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 02:01 AM~8667049
> *musta been my problem then. i used a fine tip sharpie to smooth out sum lines and then a minute later, i sprayed dullcote over it to take the shine out and it ran like a bitch....
> *


 you also need to spray a little coat ( mist ) first.


oneyed


----------



## BODINE

trying to finish my all out  ....lettin stuff dry right now


----------



## BODINE

where is everyone?  :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2007, 12:05 AM~8684064
> *where is everyone?   :angry:
> *


dunno?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2007, 12:05 AM~8684064
> *where is everyone?   :angry:
> *


BUILDING?????????????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2007, 12:32 AM~8684174
> *BUILDING?????????????????
> *


jacking?????????????????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just got back online.... been workin on putting together these pumps i got today....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 AM~8684194
> *jacking?????????????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ?



 you? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Pump looks badass rollin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

first pump almost done..... just gotta do the pressure plate setup....


----------



## BiggC

Hell yeah, thats lookin' killers Rollin'


----------



## southside groovin

damn them are fuckin cool. whered you pick those up at?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

new homie.... pm me for details.....


----------



## southside groovin

damn im cravin nicotine :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been lookin at stilldowns pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Aug 31 2007, 02:01 AM~8684433-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn im cravin nicotine :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2007, 02:02 AM~8684436
> *been lookin at stilldowns pics?
> *


shit them pics will give you cancer. :0 3 packs of smokes and a tray full of butts. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

damn.... i feel a bit lonely..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

ALMOST got the caddy stripped. after that im gonna rescribe all the panel and trim lines, got a small spot to fill in the hood and then itll be back in black!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

alone again.... well its 12:15am here in hawaii.... god knows what time for u guys.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: nite guys......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, Highlander 64


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup guys.... :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

holla.... 5:30 am here , trying to go to sleep...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

12:40 am dunno why i'm still up....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats an early hour too me....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: IM WAITN ON THE JUDGEING FOR THE ALL OUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin on my 65 for my beto challenge..... but damn.... ran outta sunlight.... got the roof, trunk done and passenger side started..... gotta continue tomorrow....


----------



## 1ofaknd

yep


----------



## tyhodge07

400 shipped, anyone :dunno: forced to sell it all. theres a listing in classifieds with all the info


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite crew taking the weekend off i guess.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ha.... i am drunk typing at 5 am.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2007, 12:39 AM~8695196
> *nite crew taking the weekend off i guess.....
> *


im out of town , and only on a little bit cuz its dial up , and slow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

what up rollin


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 2 2007, 07:43 PM~8699900
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
:wave:


----------



## southside groovin

sup bro? whatcha got goin tonight?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=357576&st=240


----------



## southside groovin

lol saw that. :thumbsup: im still tryin to figure out the paint situation on this caddy and doin sum work to the booty kit. i already got it cut out for the rim just need to smooth out sum rough spotsand add a new trim piece and it will be ready to paint and foil but my damn ca wont dry...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sounds like u need to pick up some accelerant..... sold right next to super glue in the hobby shops....


----------



## southside groovin

got sum but try not to use it that much. i think the humidity is a factor tho b/c im hvin clear probs again. humidity is 86% right now....


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up ladies :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

to much of nothin,(not a lady LOL)


----------



## tyhodge07

i need to sell this damn xbox  but dont want to


----------



## Tip Slow

who makin ya sell it?you need money that bad?


----------



## southside groovin

shit bro itd already be sold if i had the cash. been wantin 1 since the ps3 came out but im a broke bitch....


----------



## tyhodge07

me, i need to sell it, yea i need money that bad, not really horribly that bad, but i rather have the extra money to fall back on just incase  just to leave in the account so shit dont hit the fan again :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

damn,i wanted a ps3 but didn't won't to buy it just in caes i needed to money(fiance wouldn't let me)


----------



## tyhodge07

from what i heard the ps3's are junk, wait until they drop the prices, ive known alotta guys that bought them and took em right back and got a 360 if they didnt have one already. plus there aint really n e good ass games that arnt on another system already


----------



## Tip Slow

i know thats true,waitin on 8-ball to paint my car cause i can't paint and then get that out of the way so i can do the gutz and then the motor,then that will be one out of the way.


----------



## southside groovin

i heard the ps3 is garbage too. thas y i want a 360. me and the wifey are gonna buy us a flat screen for xmas so maybe ill get 1 then...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 3 2007, 03:25 AM~8700666
> *i heard the ps3 is garbage too. thas y i want a 360. me and the wifey are gonna buy us a flat screen for xmas so maybe ill get 1 then...
> *


360 all the wya.. if this one sells (hopefully it does, cuz i need the money) than ill just get me another for christmas again, lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite guys..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

c ya bro :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

later, im off too, gonna get to bed.. :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

yeah right your still gona be on here


----------



## Reverend Hearse

off to work . 30 bucks an hour today....


----------



## vengence

i like the ps3,then again thats because i like the game motorstorm..


----------



## Pokey

I was gonna buy a 360, but after my brother bought one, I decided against it. He's on his FIFTH one, because they keep over-heating and locking up. He keeps sending them back and having to wait for Microsoft to ship the new one to him. The only reason I would buy one is to play the new GTA game, since the only two games that interest me are the GTA series, and the Gran Turismo series. 

I think I'm just gonna wait until the new Gran Turismo comes out, and pick up a PS3. I played the new Forza on the 360, and was not impressed at all. Hell, GT4 looks and feels better than the new Forza, and GT4 is on the old PS2! If that's the best they can do, forget it.

The 360 is a good little appliance, but seeing all the problems that my brother has had with it, no thanks. I'll just make due with my PS2 for now. I hardly game anymore anyway.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 3 2007, 10:50 AM~8702248
> *I was gonna buy a 360, but after my brother bought one, I decided against it. He's on his FIFTH one, because they keep over-heating and locking up. He keeps sending them back and having to wait for Microsoft to ship the new one to him. The only reason I would buy one is to play the new GTA game, since the only two games that interest me are the GTA series, and the Gran Turismo series.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna wait until the new Gran Turismo comes out, and pick up a PS3. I played the new Forza on the 360, and was not impressed at all. Hell, GT4 looks and feels better than the new Forza, and GT4 is on the old PS2! If that's the best they can do, forget it.
> 
> The 360 is a good little appliance, but seeing all the problems that my brother has had with it, no thanks. I'll just make due with my PS2 for now. I hardly game anymore anyway.
> *


funny i still have my first when it first came out hes doing something wrong and i dont even have a intercooler. im not gonna buy a ps3 till it has at least 3 worthy titles and i havent been impressed by their lineup at all. forza is pretty good online when motherfuckers aint racing dirty


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8702291
> *funny i still have my first when it first came out hes doing something wrong and i dont even have a intercooler. im not gonna buy a ps3 till it has at least 3 worthy titles and i havent been impressed by their lineup at all. forza is pretty good online when motherfuckers aint racing dirty
> *


x2, i bet he leaves it on its side on the floor or something, or its in a cabinet where it just gets to hot in there.. ive never had a problem with mine even getting hot, mine sits on a glass shelf under out tv which is open all around.. and from what xbox told my buddy was an intercooler can void your warrenty through them (the year free you get) because its considered an accessory, and accessories that mess up the system voids it cuz it didnt have anything to do with the system itself, so if something does happen and u use an intercooler, just say you dont :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Trust me, that boys a HARD-CORE gamer. He knows what he's doing, he's not some stupid punk kid that doesn't know better, he's 28 years old, and gaming is his life (kinda sad). You wouldn't believe the game room he has in his house. 

The problems that he has had have been well documented, he's not the only one. Microsoft even acknowledged the problems. I know a few guys I work with that have had the same problems. The one he has now lasted a while, I think they must have gotten the bugs worked out.

Like I said, I don't really care about the game selection. I only play 2 games, GT and GTA, because I don't really have much time to devote to video games anymore. Forza is okay, but after playing Gran Turismo, it just doesn't stack up.


----------



## tyhodge07

i didnt really care for forza, that game pissed me off more than i had fun playing it.. the steering is all fucked up on it compared to other games. pretty much have to drive the shitty car to long before you can fix it to handle good enough.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Pokey

I'll try to get pics of my brothers game room next time I'm over there, you guys would shit yourselves!

It's like a damn theater! 

He bought a 4-bedroom house. The two back bedrooms were right next to eachother, so he knocked out the wall between them, making one big, LONG room.

He put a 73" TV at one end. Then, he got 4 leather recliners, facing the TV (of course). The first two recliners are on the floor, then he built a platform behind the first two recliners for the other two, kind of like theater seating.

He's also got a kickass surround sound system in that damn game room. It's just like being in a theater.

The other end of the room has his computers, and a little 32" TV with all his old game consoles (PS2, Xbox, Dreamcast, Saturn, N64, Atari, etc.). 

Like I said, gaming is his life. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 3 2007, 02:38 PM~8702545
> *I'll try to get pics of my brothers game room next time I'm over there, you guys would shit yourselves!
> 
> It's like a damn theater!
> 
> He bought a 4-bedroom house. The two back bedrooms were right next to eachother, so he knocked out the wall between them, making one big, LONG room.
> 
> He put a 73" TV at one end. Then, he got 4 leather recliners, facing the TV (of course). The first two recliners are on the floor, then he built a platform behind the first two recliners for the other two, kind of like theater seating.
> 
> He's also got a kickass surround sound system in that damn game room. It's just like being in a theater.
> 
> The other end of the room has his computers, and a little 32" TV with all his old game consoles (PS2, Xbox, Dreamcast, Saturn, N64, Atari, etc.).
> 
> Like I said, gaming is his life. :uh:
> *


lol.. my step dad collects the systems, but their not all hooked up or have their own room.. he's got every system made, from first to now, besides the ps2 and ps3, he hats them for some reason and wont buy them unless he just takes them in from someone..


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 3 2007, 04:09 PM~8706053
> *:wave:
> *


:wave::wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well No work to do at work tonight so I'll be heading home soon ! About another hour and a half ! Got to work half the shit to get paid for the hoilday ! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna go spray the guts and hood for my 65..... and another suprise.....


----------



## southside groovin

think im gonna finish foilin this body and then i need to cut out a new bucket for the conti kit and get it foiled and then im thinkin bout either tryin to wire the motor, or start on the susp......


----------



## 1ofaknd

anyone remember this shit!










slap bracelets used to be the shit :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

lol....i member


----------



## BODINE

remeber these?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MUSCLE MEN ! LOL !




Well Heading home see you guys in about a 1hour Peace !


----------



## BODINE

i just got this while i was out of town,,,,,went in wal mart so i had to get somethin










not my pic but what i got


----------



## zfelix

:0 i need to get me one of them and put those front clips ona dully kit!!! :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 08:25 PM~8706899
> *:0 i need to get me one of them and put those front clips ona dully kit!!! :0
> *


i want a dually kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 3 2007, 06:05 PM~8707376
> *i want a dually kit
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8707446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: nite guys...... oh yea david (mini)..... i found 2 more sealed impala kits.... pm me bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond

see ya. 


I guess I need to get back to work. My 3 hour lunch break is about over. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 3 2007, 08:22 PM~8706867
> *remeber these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yea, I still got a bigass box of those somewhere.


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heading off to bed ! I am going to try to do some painting in alittle bit ! Besafe enjoy your day ! LATER !


----------



## mademan

im out to bed too, got a long ass day of painting tomoro. gona try to get a few based, and a few taped off and sprayed.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2007, 08:19 PM~8706823
> *anyone remember this shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slap bracelets used to be the shit  :cheesy:
> *


Don't really remember those. But I do remember the Swatch Watch craze, kids would wear like 5 or 6 of them at a time! :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

what about the "hollywood bur" you all remember that hair cut.. thats what it was called around here, where ur whole heads shaved, but the bangs :roflmao: or the chili bowl :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

i just noticed everyone that has a mcba logo as their avy and posted pics, i cant see any of them, but everyone elses i can see just fine :dunno: what the hell is up :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 this things sweet








http://horsepowersports.com/fuel-vapor-tec...ls-180hp-92mpg/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: nite guys.... i'm tapping out early.... got a long day at work tomorrow.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8707446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lemme know if you have 2 of those... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: hi guys....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2007, 10:49 PM~8727023
> *:wave: high guys....
> *


yes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dfkbnnhnjdfbnjdkbvfhdbvgfhdbvhdfbvgfbhvbfvbvbfbvfbgfbhjfbgfdbghmiddleofthenightandimboredasshitkjlfnjuvnfjvnjnvnvnjfv


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 6 2007, 01:12 AM~8727618
> *dfkbnnhnjdfbnjdkbvfhdbvgfhdbvhdfbvgfbhvbfvbvbfbvfbgfbhjfbgfdbghmiddleofthenightandimboredasshitkjlfnjuvnfjvnjnvnvnjfv
> *



me too homie, me too. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

build sumthin bitches!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 6 2007, 01:23 AM~8727642
> *build sumthin bitches!
> *



I'm at work bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

well then do sum work ho!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 6 2007, 02:13 AM~8727719
> *well then do sum work ho!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I am working. :biggrin: :biggrin: Been busy as fuck. 7 hours internets, 1 hour work. Thats my day to day. :cheesy:





you build something. Got that caddy done? EXT done? Breathless done? Black 65 done?


----------



## southside groovin

all r waitin on money. caddy is waitin on mail order parts and a little bit of paint. pullin the tape off the top b4 i go to work tonight tho so i can polish it... lmao i havent even done shit to the ext since i painted it. might even put another VERY quick build in front of it. remember that 34 ford i toldja about a while back????


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea I member. Do it to it. 

and you do a very quick build. LMAO! :biggrin: 


I need to work on my 30's pickup truck and get it done. Been busy on that floor and shit. About to the point where I can sand it and re-finish it. 
I looked under the dining room and kitchen floor. There is NO glue on the hard wood in there, so all I have to do it pull up the 1" thick floor on top and sand and re-finish it.


----------



## southside groovin

shit thas cool. i think ill be doin mine within the next month or so. me and the wife decided that for our xmas present to each other, we need a big new tv, and in order to get that we need a new ent. center, and in order to get that we need the room repainted, and in order etc.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 6 2007, 02:49 AM~8727763
> *shit thas cool. i think ill be doin mine within the next month or so. me and the wife decided that for our xmas present to each other, we need a big new tv, and in order to get that we need a new ent. center, and in order to get that we need the room repainted, and in order etc.......
> *



never ending huh? I know the feeling. 

Right now on my hard wood, I'm kinda paused. The adhesive remover I'm useing to pull the glue up is pretty strong, so I got to do it when either the kids are in bed or away. I'm down to about a 2" boarder around the walls where the tack strips were. So I'm just about finished...............with this step anyways. 

I was worried about the other 2 rooms, but after looking I was relieved to see no glue on the hardwood. If there was I WAS NOT GOING TO FUCK WITH IT!!! 

I need a new tv also. But this one I got has been to good to me. I bought the bitch at a pawn shop. 36" for 200$ that was 5 years ago. Got pretty lucky. The entertainment center cost me more than that. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 6 2007, 01:23 AM~8727642
> *build sumthin bitches!
> *


you must not have seen my topic today huh?


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: helllllllllooooooooo ladies :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :thumbsup: :ugh: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 5 2007, 11:37 PM~8727745
> *all r waitin on money. caddy is waitin on mail order parts and a little bit of paint. pullin the tape off the top b4 i go to work tonight tho so i can polish it... lmao i havent even done shit to the ext since i painted it. might even put another VERY quick build in front of it. remember that 34 ford i toldja about a while back????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: starting to sound like me bro!!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin

damn i got a company picnic to go to tomorrow and i dont know if i wanna dress comfy or go g'd up


----------



## southside groovin

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! i just spilled brush cleaner in the back seat of my caddy :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that sucks bro.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

STFU asshole^ :biggrin: hey do you got a printer?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 8 2007, 01:54 AM~8744516
> *STFU asshole^ :biggrin: hey do you got a printer?
> *



well yea. :uh: :uh: why?


----------



## southside groovin

might have a small business proposition for ya in the next week or so....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its complex....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0 

gonna distribute naked pics of hearse driver's mom????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:00 AM~8744537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> gonna distribute naked pics of hearse driver's mom????
> *


leave my mom out of it , dicky...... :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2007, 02:01 AM~8744542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go somewhere else with that shit, im kinda pissed off tonight....... :angry: ass...


----------



## southside groovin

> *gonna distribute naked pics of hearse driver's mom????*


YES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awwww don't turn all 88mcls on me now.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 8 2007, 02:03 AM~8744549
> *YES!
> *


 fool! dont make me get the pics of your mom out.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:04 AM~8744552
> *awwww don't turn all 88mcls on me now.....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2007, 02:05 AM~8744559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


to your room-----------> now..... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 11:04 PM~8744555
> *fool! dont make me get the pics of your mom out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still looks better than your mom from what i heard..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

6300 bitches


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 11:08 PM~8744567
> *6300 bitches
> *


don't need to tell us how many guys your mom fucked bro.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:07 AM~8744566
> *still looks better than your mom from what i heard.....  :biggrin:
> *


look i found your dad!






























































:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 11:09 PM~8744573
> *look i found my dad!
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: cool bro.... guess u don't need to go to maury show.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2007, 02:11 AM~8744580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your still here?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

look lowandbeyonds sister!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whose car is that?


----------



## LowandBeyond

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yer unkle dads!

http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~tomhart/images/*******.jpg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn bro this is not the place to show your family photo album....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

oh shit i found your marrage announcement , i didnt know you married a 12 year old.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8744601
> *oh shit i found your marrage announcement , i didnt know you married a 12 year old.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is 12?


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just found your house.... :0 












































when is the party




































































http://www.boreme.com/media/yr2007/*******-toys-1-1.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and your summer home... :cheesy: 





































http://www.funnyhub.com/pictures/img/*******-house-boat.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse

geez, take a joke..... and some google pics....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 7 2007, 11:31 PM~8744618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

now thats funny :loco: :tongue: fucked up but funny :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... funny thing is i live in hawaii and he lives in redneckland whose pics are those really..... :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:43 AM~8744636
> *yea.... funny thing is i live in hawaii and he lives in redneckland whose pics are those really.....  :scrutinize:
> *



I think he was TRYING to clown me. :biggrin: backfire. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

speaking of clowning and laughing............



















............


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn bro..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


well its off to bed for me.... laters..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2007, 02:48 AM~8744649
> *speaking of clowning and laughing............
> ............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep laughing , they only made 15 full glass flixables in 63....


----------



## tyhodge07

i see you ladies had a gay old time last night :roflmao: :roflmao: some of the pics were funny :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was bored as shit....


----------



## tyhodge07

*tyhodge07 754 *
rollinoldskoo 721 
BODINE 542 
LowandBeyond 435 
8-Ball 321 
themonteman 121 
red69chevy 103 
vengence 99 
wagonguy 90 
southside groovin 89 
zfelix 88 
hearse driver 87 
Big_Vato23 86 
88mcls 84 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 54 
Minidreams Inc. 47 
awbcrazy 40 
low4oshow 34 
S-10sForever 25 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
holly.hoodlum 17 
BiggC 12 
mademan 12 
1ofaknd 9 
BiggDeee 9 
vinman2 7 
drnitrus 5 
jevries 5 
Mr Biggs 5 
DirtyBird2 4 
Ronin 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
ShowRodFreak 3 
87burb 3 
Project59 3 
King Josh 3 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
85 biarittz 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
johnnyhop 2 
Linc 2 
layn22sonframe 2 
kdogg213 1 
lowridermodels 1 
raystrey 1 
betoscustoms 1 
twinn 1 
milfintraining 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
bigdogg323 1 
lonnie 1 
psn8586 1 
MARINATE 1 
Blue s10 1 
Modelluver 1 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whore....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 8 2007, 07:54 AM~8745832
> *whore....
> *


still talkin bout your mom since last night????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: sup guys....


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 08:59 PM~8748543
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good evenign whores....


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry: u all arnt talkitive tonight.. leavin me hangin by myself..


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 11:25 PM~8749218
> *:angry: u all arnt talkitive tonight..  im hangin  myself..
> *


:0 NOOOOOOOOOO dont do it


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

kill yourself allready prick....


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 













30's foo!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

itts bodines hummer in the background too.. and garfield looks pissed to be even standing in that shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 11:39 PM~8749285
> *itts bodines hummer in the background too.. and garfield looks pissed to be even standing in that shit
> *


lol.....garfield " who tha fuck put me in this donk"


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 02:40 AM~8749297
> *lol.....garfield " who tha fuck put me in this donk"
> *


we refer to them as SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

if you had 1 wish you could use before you die, what would you wish for?


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 11:42 PM~8749312
> *if you had 1 wish you could use before you die, what would you wish for?
> *


you first :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 02:43 AM~8749317
> *you first :angry:
> *


id wish for 100,000 and hour paying jobs :0 id be retiring with some fat cash :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

NOW THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 08:25 PM~8749218
> *:angry: u all arnt talkitive tonight.. leavin me hangin by myself..
> *


almost done foiling my 65.... just 4 taillights and one emblem left to do......


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_limo.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont cut this guy off in traffic....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 11:44 PM~8749321
> *id wish for 100,000 and hour paying jobs  :0  id be retiring with some fat cash  :biggrin:
> *


how long before you die :cheesy: 


for my family to be taking care of finacial and health


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

and its a benz , what ?


----------



## tyhodge07

notice the news paper.. :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## BODINE

http://ebaumsworld.com/tags/soundboards/


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

OWNED


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.toms-place.lovelandnet.com/*******/*******-car-lock.jpg


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07

http://publish.hometown.aol.com/metski715/images/*******-doorbell.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its time for a 












im going outside..... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 9 2007, 12:12 AM~8749449
> *its time for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going outside..... :cheesy:
> *


? hand job....? black n mild?


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 9 2007, 03:16 AM~8749460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont even think thats a ford truck :uh:


----------



## BODINE

any idea how i could clear my backyard out :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

call the pigs out, theyll take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

it's not.. thats whats funny the back window say heartbeat of america


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 12:19 AM~8749470
> *call the pigs out, theyll take care of it :biggrin:
> *


i thought maybe hearse could do it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dem lok like chebby taillightz...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 12:22 AM~8749473
> *i thought maybe hearse could do it
> *


  :cheesy: :0


----------



## tyhodge07

all right... im off to bed :wave: :wave: watch some espn and fall asleep.. if u didnt watch the michigan game, they got murdered :roflmao: but im out :wave:


----------



## BODINE

lata ,,,, im out in about 30 min


----------



## Tip Slow

what up??? did i miss anything,mini bashing into anyone,nebies talkin shit???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 12:33 AM~8749500
> *what up??? did i miss anything,mini bashing into anyone,nebies talkin shit???
> *


 :angry: no


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 02:34 AM~8749501
> *:angry: no
> *


??????why the :angry: at me for???what i do,fuck up your night?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 12:36 AM~8749506
> *??????why the :angry: at me for???what i do,fuck up your night?
> *


 :angry: is for nothin going on :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 02:37 AM~8749511
> *:angry: is for nothin going on  :biggrin:
> *


oh ok my bad


----------



## BODINE

JUST FOILED MY CAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

WTF,oh thats a fuckin photoshop pic.you had me there for a sec


----------



## BODINE

i dont think its photo shop...think its a prank....found on a site


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## BODINE

just got air ride on my magnum








































hahahahahahahhahahahah





















i wish


----------



## Tip Slow

i wish some dumb fuck would ever do that to any of my cars man i would fuckin go off.i worked to hard for my shit just for dick to fuck it up.i guess it would be better for someone to foil my car than to crash into it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 01:00 AM~8749549
> *i wish some dumb fuck would ever do that to any of my cars man i would fuckin go off.i worked to hard for my shit just for dick to fuck it up.i guess it would be better for someone to foil my car than to crash into it.
> *


... yeah i would be pssed if mine got foiled ....id be lookin over it for every little scratch.....same here i paid to much for mine to be used to do some stupid shyt


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 03:01 AM~8749554
> *... yeah i would be pssed if mine got foiled ....id be lookin over it for every little scratch.....same here i paid to much for mine to be used to do some stupid shyt
> *


FINALY someone agrees with me :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 9 2007, 03:03 AM~8749557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey billy!!!!look,what???it's a car full of shit!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i got the foil on my 65 done.... didn't start foiling the 61 yet.... oh well progress anyways.... i'm out for tonight.... really nothin but a stupid picture contest tonight anyways..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2007, 01:11 AM~8749578
> *well i got the foil on my 65 done.... didn't start foiling the 61 yet.... oh well progress anyways.... i'm out for tonight.... really nothin but a stupid picture contest tonight anyways.....  :wave:  :wave:
> *


im in garage workin on my 60 engine


----------



## Tip Slow

60????real car or model?


----------



## BODINE

60 2dr drop REAL!!!!

































o wait i wiah its my model


----------



## Tip Slow

oh,lets see some pics


----------



## BODINE

gettin couple not much


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

nothin but red x's


----------



## BODINE

i hate when that happens i see em :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

me,hey what does that say in your avit.under O Dogg?


----------



## BODINE

UNITED RIDAZ .......car club i dont really want it there anymore i dont know how to take it off


----------



## Tip Slow

ask the mini or 1ofaknd to take it off,they sould know how to do it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 02:10 AM~8749711
> *ask the mini or 1ofaknd to take it off,they sould know how to do it
> *


i just pmed 1ofaknd


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 04:11 AM~8749715
> *i just pmed 1ofaknd
> *


damn 1 step ahead,how it get on there?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 02:16 AM~8749723
> *damn 1 step ahead,how it get on there?
> *


im in or was in the car club ..... but i dont have a hooked up car now...and my brother is the pres in this area and were not talkin ,,,,,so i dont want it anymore....had a few lolos


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 9 2007, 04:18 AM~8749726
> *im in or was in the car club ..... but i dont have a hooked up car now...and my brother is the pres in this area and were not talkin ,,,,,so i dont want it anymore....had a few lolos
> *


damn,what where they(if you don't mind me askin)


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 02:20 AM~8749732
> *damn,what where they(if you don't mind me askin)
> *


92 Towncar on 13's no juice, 94 s-10 dropped 13's no juice,,,,couple cuttys no juice, 98 towncar on 14's no juice,,,AND 98 TOWNCAR ON 13'S AND 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS


----------



## Tip Slow

a few,damn you almost had every style in the 90's towncar


----------



## BODINE

I JUST DIDNT KNOW MUCH BOUT HYDROS SO I SOLD IT AND bought me new car


----------



## Tip Slow

i might sell my 64 impalaSS vert


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 02:32 AM~8749760
> *i might sell my 64 impalaSS vert
> *


 :0 pics????????


----------



## Tip Slow

shit man haven't took any,but i will when the babies are born.gettin a new camera


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 02:37 AM~8749771
> *shit man haven't took any,but i will when the babies are born.gettin a new camera
> *


cool...........well im out for the night so i can get up before i have to be at work and see my little girl


----------



## Tip Slow

alright,fuck it im out to,peace


----------



## tyhodge07

this stuff is the shit.. havent had it before, if you like mocha grab a bottle of this, pretty damn good


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im actually about to get off here, cuz my backs hurtin pretty bad for some reason..


----------



## southside groovin

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 12:16 AM~8755568
> *:wave: im actually about to get off here, cuz my backs hurtin pretty bad for some reason..
> *


take something


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 12:16 AM~8755568
> *:wave: im actually about to get off here, cuz my backs hurtin pretty bad for some reason..
> *


dont take much to fckit u[p


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:20 AM~8755599
> *take something
> *


dont got nothing.. ive had bad back problems for years now, and im only 22, id hate to feel it when im older.. cuz right now it hurts pretty bad, i need to go get it looked at and quit talkin about it and do it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 12:26 AM~8755639
> *dont got nothing.. ive had bad back problems for years now, and im only 22, id hate to feel it when im older.. cuz right now it hurts pretty bad, i need to go get it looked at and quit talkin about it and do it.
> *


yup....im 32 mine gets so bad i cant stand up straight sometimes or hardley walk....i got 3 compressed disc,that have no fluid in them and my spine is curved to much towards my tailbone,,,, ive had 3 MRI's


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:32 AM~8755676
> *yup....im 32 mine gets so bad i cant stand up straight sometimes or hardley walk....i got 3 compressed disc,that have no fluid in them and my spine is curved to much towards my tailbone,,,, ive had 3 MRI's
> *


i think i got something wrong with my discs also. i think i may have a couple slipped discs.. i played football for 9 years, running back and quarter back.. so that prolly explains it all..


----------



## southside groovin

shit ive had scoliosis since 5th grade. shit hurts :ugh:


----------



## mademan

Ive got some major back problems too, and im only 20, was in a serious car accident about 10years back, we were at a complete stop and were rearended by a truck doin 80km/hr. Ive had to see the chiropractor at least once a week, sometimes twice a week since then, I put out ribs like nuthing, I was just in last week and had 3 ribs out in the front and 1 in the back, as well as back problems.

Plus my job involves throwing around upwards of 80lb boxes of beef allday long.


----------



## tyhodge07

i wouldnt be doin a job like that with back problmes.. shit i detail cars(well havent in 3 weeks) and its hard enough onmy back


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 11:48 PM~8755757
> *i wouldnt be doin a job like that with back problmes.. shit i detail cars(well havent in 3 weeks) and its hard enough onmy back
> *


yeah im a meat cutter by trade, but part of my job is also recieveing shipments which come in mondays wed. and fridays. and when 5000+ lb of beef comes in in anywhere from 30 - 85lb boxes, I have to break down pallets, load onto flatcarts, adn then stack 6+ feet high in coolers and freezers. so at the end of the day I get home and lay on my back for a couple hours and usually im good to getup and sling some plastic.


----------



## tyhodge07

i need to get me a new job, im goin tuesday or wednesday to appy at another job, 14 starting off drivin a fork lift all day, 12 hour shifts, work 2 days off 2, etc. and everyother week u get friday/sat/sun off.. not bad.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 11:56 PM~8755800
> *i need to get me a new job, im goin tuesday or wednesday to appy at another job, 14 starting off drivin a fork lift all day, 12 hour shifts, work 2 days off 2, etc. and everyother week u get friday/sat/sun off.. not bad.
> *


not bad at all. Im actually goin in to see the boss tomoro, im the only fulltime cutter, aside from the manager. There are 3 part time cutters but they never want to work, and onyl wqant to do part days, so if i quit they are screwed. I want more money and I want mon-fri 8-5 like the hours of the guy that just quit.I figure since no one was hired to fill his shifts I should be able to have them since im next in line. Also im a cutter , not a wash boy, I shouldnt be doing ther closing shift having to clean the dept.(grocery store) so If they dont give me my hours and $ I have a job lined up for mone cash laying flooring, tile, laminate, etc. that I can start in 2 weeks, mon-fri weekiends off ( but will stillwork doing cash jobs)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 10 2007, 03:01 AM~8755829
> *not bad at all. Im actually goin in to see the boss tomoro, im the only fulltime cutter, aside from the manager. There are 3 part time cutters but they never want to work, and onyl wqant to do part days, so if i quit they are screwed. I want more money and I want mon-fri 8-5 like the hours of the guy that just quit.I figure since no one was hired to fill his shifts I should be able to have them since im next in line. Also im a cutter , not a wash boy, I shouldnt be doing ther closing shift having to clean the dept.(grocery store) so If they dont give me my hours and $ I have a job lined up for mone cash laying flooring, tile, laminate, etc. that I can start in 2 weeks, mon-fri weekiends off ( but will stillwork doing cash jobs)
> *


usually the give me a raise or i quit works well when uve been there awhile and worked ur way up.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 12:07 AM~8755861
> *usually the give me a raise or i quit works well when uve been there awhile and worked ur way up.
> *


yeah im pushing 7 years, I started sweeping the parking lot when i was almost 13, and they still treat me like shit, Ive walked out 4 times (the last time for 6 months) and they keep calling me back offering me more, and saying it wil be different, but it never is.


----------



## southside groovin

shit man they never change b/c they know youll keep comin back. next time you walk, dont look back. you can always do better. sometimes ppl threaten to take me to my boss when i dont do what im told at work but the bosses dont know how to do my job and arent willing to learn. if i feel like i know a better way to do my job then im gonna do it that way. if ppl dont like it they can take me to my boss and ill let them fuckers know i was lookin for a job when i found this 1...


----------



## mademan

Im just kinda holding out til I get into school, the meat cutting gig was just a chance for me to get a trade and make some cash basicaly, but im waiting to get into autobody tech school. 
I can paint, i can do the body work, btu no one here will hire me until I have my papers. theyve all seen the work I throwdown, but no one will hire ya unless you have the school, cause the shops are used to people workin for them getting the shcool then taking off and leaving for more money elsewhere.


----------



## southside groovin

shit thas what id like to do. right now i work for the company that remans transmissions for ford, and a few other automakers. i run a computer that tests the trannies to make sure they work right b4 they go out the door. im on 2nd shift now and business has slowed way down so im gettin ready to go back to 1st shift but while business is slow im learnin how to fix bad trannies and as soon as the next A>S>E> classes start, im gonna take them and when im certified im gonna try to get on at a dealership and go from there.......


----------



## Tip Slow

Whats up


----------



## mademan

well homies, im out for the night. Just finished up my "panty raid" 67 impala, btu I have no card reader at the moment (laptops in the shop) so Ill try to get some dec. cell phone pics tomoro.


----------



## southside groovin

c ya later bro.......


----------



## BODINE

lowandbeyond


ill give you box of saltine crackers :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:06 AM~8756161
> *lowandbeyond
> ill give you box of saltine crackers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 you know I got the munchies.........nooooooo need to bring up some food.  :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 04:06 AM~8756161
> *lowandbeyond
> ill give you box of saltine crackers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

wheres your topic :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:11 AM~8756173
> *wheres your topic :0
> *



dunno? Its lost.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 03:12 AM~8756179
> *dunno?  Its lost.
> *


well fuck im going to bed then :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:13 AM~8756182
> *well fuck im going to bed then  :biggrin:
> *



go find it. We'll whore my topic out like a slut. I don't give a fuck. :biggrin: 



Go check it tho....... might see something you like.


----------



## Tip Slow

Look at this lil ***** in LOW'S shower cause he knows he's his BOODINEE


----------



## southside groovin

man FUCK this caddy :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

southside what caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:16 AM~8756195
> *Look at this lil ***** in LOW'S shower cause he knows he's his BOODINEE
> *



dude I'm tired as shit........but I don't know WTF you just typed. :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin

> *southside what caddy*


the black and tan 1 im buildin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 02:19 AM~8756204
> *the black and tan 1 that Low gave me im buildin
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

LOW,you know that song by t-pain called sawty,i changed that words in it


----------



## southside groovin

> *the P.O.S. black and tan 1 that has the paint job that cant get right that Low gave me im buildin *


 :uh: :angry:  :uh: :angry:  :uh: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ThePOSblackandtan1thathasthepaintjobthatcan'tgetrightthatLOWgavemeimbuildingOWNED!


----------



## Tip Slow

what kind of caddi is it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:25 AM~8756215
> *what kind of caddi is it
> *


 :uh: :uh: he's been building that shit for 2 weeks. Go check his thread. :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> *what kind of caddi is it*


just look in my build topic...


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 04:27 AM~8756220
> *:uh:  :uh:    he's been building that shit for 2 weeks.  Go check his thread.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Shut the fuck up,i was talkin to him :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> *he's been building that shit for 2 weeks. Go check his thread. *


3 weeks *****! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:28 AM~8756222
> *Shut the fuck up,i was talkin to him :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 04:30 AM~8756226
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

fuck it imma start gluin this bitch together and if it comes out like shit, its all minis fault. i dunno y itll be minis fault but it will be


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 02:33 AM~8756230
> *fuck it imma start gluin this bitch together and if it comes out like shit, its all minis fault. i dunno y itll be minis fault but it will be
> *



thats who I blame all my faults on. ITS ALL MINIS FAULT> :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

hey if he wanna blame it on mini let em.all we have to do is just sit back and watch mini blast his ass


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:35 AM~8756233
> *hey if he wanna blame it on mini let em.all we have to do is just sit back and watch mini blast his ass
> *



we're not you son. Mini only does that to you, s10forever and SBC. :uh: He dont flame the homies.


----------



## southside groovin

trav ill let u have this 1


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 02:38 AM~8756238
> *trav ill let u have this 1
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

shit ***** no he don't cause i ain't even talk to mini LATELY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:39 AM~8756241
> *shit ***** no he don't cause i ain't even talk to mini LATELY
> *



don't know who he makes fun of more. You or hearse driver. LMMFAO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 02:41 AM~8756243
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sup moooooefucker.


----------



## southside groovin

> *we're not you son. Mini only does that to you, s10forever and SBC. uh.gif He dont flame the homies.*


shit i cant really say me and mini r homies, b/c i dont really know the cat and aint really ever talked to him but i got no beef with him and as far as i know hes got no beef with me and hopefully he knows im playin about that shit^.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 04:41 AM~8756242
> *don't know who he makes fun of more.  You or hearse driver.  LMMFAO!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just got back home..... went to go pay my homie Time Machine a house call.... he been slacking... didn't build shit for months.... oh and i got better pics of some of my cars whie i was there..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8756223
> *3 weeks *****! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALL??????????????????

































:uh: 























i got 6 year builds.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

lol i got two 2 year builds


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 02:46 AM~8756252
> *just got back home..... went to go pay my homie Time Machine a house call.... he been slacking... didn't build shit for months.... oh and i got better pics of some of my cars whie i was there.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




fuck yea get his ass building again!!! I love to see his awesome ass work!!


----------



## southside groovin

> *fuck yea get his ass building again!!! I love to see his awesome ass work!!*


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn Monteman must be gone. I feel a weight has been lifted...........
























..........


































FROM MY NUTS!!!  too much swanging on them is not good. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol..... he was asking about buying things from me.... u guys heard anything about him in trades/sales besides the fact he threatened hawkeye177's kid?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 03:02 AM~8756274
> *lol..... he was asking about buying things from me.... u guys heard anything about him in trades/sales besides the fact he threatened hawkeye177's kid?
> *



I haven't ever dealt with him. Dunno?


----------



## southside groovin

well im supposed to be sellin a wheeler dealer monte carlo to him so we'll see.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 12:10 AM~8756283
> *well im supposed to be sellin a wheeler dealer monte carlo to him so we'll see.....
> *



oh HELLL NOOOO..... sell it to me homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

no sell it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guess we truly are the night crew......


Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
*tyhodge07 790 
rollinoldskoo 731 
BODINE 578 
LowandBeyond 451 
8-Ball 321 
themonteman 150 
hearse driver 108 
southside groovin 105 *red69chevy 103 
vengence 99 
wagonguy 90 
zfelix 88 
Big_Vato23 86 
88mcls 84 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 54 
Minidreams Inc. 47 
awbcrazy 40 
low4oshow 34 
S-10sForever 25 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
mademan 18 
holly.hoodlum 17 
BiggC 12 
1ofaknd 9 
BiggDeee 9 
layin_in_so_cal 8 
vinman2 7 
drnitrus 5 
jevries 5 
Mr Biggs 5 
DirtyBird2 4 
Ronin 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
ShowRodFreak 3 
87burb 3 
Project59 3 
King Josh 3 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
85 biarittz 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
johnnyhop 2 
Linc 2 
layn22sonframe 2 
kdogg213 1 
lowridermodels 1 
raystrey 1 
betoscustoms 1 
twinn 1 
milfintraining 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
bigdogg323 1 
lonnie 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
psn8586 1 
MARINATE 1 
Blue s10 1 
Modelluver 1


----------



## southside groovin

ill give him 2 weeks from tonight to get the MO to me. if he doesnt come thru then whichever 1 of yall gets the money or a trade to me first gets it. i gotta give him a chance tho...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 12:11 AM~8756285
> *no sell it to me.    :biggrin:
> *


hell no bro.... u gotta use the money u have left to send me that monte u owe me..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

how in the hell have i had 105 posts tonight????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 03:13 AM~8756288
> *hell no bro.... u gotta use the money u have left to send me that monte u owe me.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm keeping it now. :angry: :angry: you done fucked up now, you know that right? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm dude..... thats in the topic..... the total count since this topic started.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 03:15 AM~8756290
> *how in the hell have i had 105 posts tonight????????
> *



that who many times you replyed in this topic. Noobie. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: Miloh, rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, southside groovin

who's the ninja?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i better get to bed.... i work in the morning.... almost 12:30am here....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup fukkkkkerrrrrssss........


----------



## BODINE

what up........got package today  thanx


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like the extras????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 10 2007, 04:55 PM~8761642
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 08:44 PM~8761531
> *like the extras????
> *


YUP !!! thanx!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 10 2007, 10:55 PM~8761642
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 06:20 PM~8762587
> *:uh:
> *












wassup bro.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: finally got the baby asleep, put her down at 9:30 didnt finally pass out until about 12 :uh: real stressful


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 06:34 PM~8762699
> *:dunno: finally got the baby asleep, put her down at 9:30 didnt finally pass out until about 12 :uh: real stressful
> *


i kno the deal bro..... we used to take my son out for a drive EVERY night.... he'd pass out a lot quicker with no fuss at all....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 12:37 AM~8762732
> *i kno the deal bro..... we used to take my son out for a drive EVERY night.... he'd pass out a lot quicker with no fuss at all....
> *


not her, she'll scream the whole time drivin around half the time.. i dont know what her deals been, but its been like this lately, and i dont think shes teething, cuz most of them are in or have poked through already. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

this is sweet lookin


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

just went grocery shoppin at wal mart and some reasom my cart always takes me to the models :dunno: ...but im broke they were stocked up on the Merc kits and the dodge rig with flat bed trailor and ford coupe...but all i got was donk 94 impala for 5.00 :/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 01:08 AM~8763014
> *just went grocery shoppin at wal mart and some reasom my cart always takes me to the models :dunno: ...but im broke they were stocked up on the Merc kits and the dodge rig with flat bed trailor and ford coupe...but all i got was donk 94 impala for 5.00 :/
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

29 more posts and ill be at the bg ol' 14,000 :biggrin: my goal was to hit it before the end of sept..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8763235
> *29 more posts and ill be at the bg ol' 14,000 :biggrin: my goal was to hit it before the end of sept..
> *


i think you will get it


----------



## tyhodge07

me too.. itll be close tho :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8763242
> *me too.. itll be close tho :cheesy:
> *


make sur you do about 1.5 post a day


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: i think i average like 6. something a day, which seem low, but you got to think thats like 50+ posts a day, and averaging out with the 14,000 almost.


----------



## BODINE

mine is 2.4 a day


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 07:20 PM~8763122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie u killin me..... u got more pics of this caddy?


----------



## tyhodge07

mines .60 for today

and nope, i just found that lookin through pics on google..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 11:40 PM~8763285
> *damn homie u killin me..... u got more pics of this caddy?
> *


that looks like my old Lincoln ,, i had a yellow one


----------



## tyhodge07

whose teams started off 1-0 this season :dunno:

we all know them colts did :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

and the steelers


----------



## tyhodge07

this is just crazy, i want to try this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QADldgFHvD4...related&search=

and this one is just funny as hell :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8raOmuwIWk...related&search=


----------



## BODINE

be sure and get a vid when u jump a house


----------



## tyhodge07

ill get a vid for sure.. i want to jump something alot cooler than a house! they got a jumping contest right now.. winner wins 500 cash.. i need to get my pull start fixed and get something together, like jumping a 2 story house :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTeOgqK5iHw


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: whys the fat kids always get picked on :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUj5BKMGIuk


----------



## tyhodge07

oh shittttttt :roflmao: :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2HMo63nyU


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8763450
> *ill get a vid for sure.. i want to jump something alot cooler than a house! they got a jumping contest right now.. winner wins 500 cash.. i need to get my pull start fixed and get something together, like jumping a 2 story house :0
> *



your moms pee hole. That'd be a world record for longest distance. :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 02:32 AM~8763681
> *your moms pee hole.  That'd be a world record for longest distance.  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: i guess she must of been pissin in ur mouth for you to know the size of it  


anyways, heres a little vid of my pede, this is on out balcony, not much room


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 02:27 AM~8763643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think they look alittle big, possibly would look good on the hummer


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8763689
> *:uh:  i guess she must of been pissin in ur mouth for you to know the size of it
> *



:uh: wtf? that all you got? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 02:37 AM~8763709
> *:uh:    wtf?  that all you got?  :biggrin:
> *


what else would there be to say.. if u know the size, ur face must of been up by it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 11:38 PM~8763714
> *what else would there be to say.. if u know the size,  ur face must of been up by it
> *


pics?


----------



## BODINE

damn trunk on merc takin a while


----------



## tyhodge07

got both the electric rc's sold for 260 total... :cheesy: i traded an 80 dollar rc for the pede, and an amp i got at work that was left in a car for the rustler.. and making almost 200 off these :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite guys..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

did shipping prices go up through usps?
i shipped an amp out today, the 3-4 day was 30 bucks, last time i shipped a bigger amp out, it was 15 for the 3-4 day..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 11 2007, 01:20 AM~8763932
> *did shipping prices go up through usps?
> i shipped an amp out today, the 3-4 day was 30 bucks, last time i shipped a bigger amp out, it was 15 for the 3-4 day..
> *


 :0 i hope not i got a package in front of me thats 4ftx1ftx2ft to ship in the morning


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 03:24 AM~8763956
> *:0  i hope not i got a package in front of me thats 4ftx1ftx2ft to ship in the morning
> *


seems to me it went up.. ill find out again when i ship this stuff out... i also had my mini-t shipped out and was 26 to ship 3-4 days, box was like 1ftx1ft and prolly 3.5 lbs.. :0


----------



## BODINE

where did you go whore


----------



## tyhodge07

bed now.. :wave:


----------



## BODINE

MILOH....how ya doing?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

prices went up about a month or so ago... they charging by size too now.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:19 AM~8764248
> *prices went up about a month or so ago... they charging by size too now.....
> *



yup, bastards!! :angry: 


you get my package yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

when u sent it? didn't get to check the mail today.... gotta make it there sometime this week tho to ship out for that aztec guy that bought kits from me....


----------



## LowandBeyond

friday? so I doubt its there. Been on the lookout tho. Should be sometime this week.


----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, southside groovin, rollinoldskoo


fuckin 3 stooges. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sent a package to shrekinacutty on friday i think.... maybe thursday but he got it today....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:32 AM~8764268
> *sent a package to shrekinacutty on friday i think.... maybe thursday but he got it today....
> *



it was that little cardboard box you sent the resin burban in. So there isn't much to it. Plus it was sent priority, so it should be there in no time. I think the USPS here is different than what you got over seas there. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

sorry to fuck up yalls convo, but did any of yall extend the rearends on ur caddies? just wonderin b/c the back wheels sit way too far in on mine and im thinkin of extendin it...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 11 2007, 02:36 AM~8764275
> *sorry to fuck up yalls convo, but did any of yall extend the rearends on ur caddies? just wonderin b/c the back wheels sit way too far in on mine and im thinkin of extendin it...
> *



NO Not at all. Thats the stock unplated rear right? I got the same one on lac'n dreams and didn't have to do anything but mount the wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8764271
> *it was that little cardboard box you sent the resin burban in.  So there isn't much to it.  Plus it was sent priority,  so it should be there in no time.  I think the USPS here is different than what you got over seas there.  :biggrin:
> *


USPS here is no different than anywhere else.... just pay for distance.... i get packages from ebay deals in 3 days sometimes....


----------



## southside groovin

yup thas the same 1. just measured it on mine tho, and from the outer lip of the wheel to the inner edge of the wheel opening is 1/8th of an inch on both sides.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 11 2007, 02:42 AM~8764289
> *yup thas the same 1. just measured it on mine tho, and from the outer lip of the wheel to the inner edge of the wheel opening is 1/8th of an inch on both sides.....
> *



maybe I'm useing wheels with longer studs on the back and yours are shorter???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:41 AM~8764287
> *USPS here is no different than anywhere else.... just pay for distance.... i get packages from ebay deals in 3 days sometimes....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 11:36 PM~8764275
> *sorry to fuck up yalls convo, but did any of yall extend the rearends on ur caddies? just wonderin b/c the back wheels sit way too far in on mine and im thinkin of extendin it...
> *


i noticed that too on my yellow cadillac.... if you use the pegasus 1113 deep dish it will fit up closer to the body...... either that or add spacers between the wheel and rear end....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 05:38 AM~8434579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is the last caddy I done. Stock rear end. I didn't see a problem??????


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, hearse driver, HUSTLE UP



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 11:57 PM~8764317
> *this is the last caddy I done.  Stock rear end.  I didn't see a problem??????
> *


did those wheels have a stem on the back or flush mounted?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 03:05 AM~8764324
> *did those wheels have a stem on the back or flush mounted?
> *



They have the bigger lip on them, the stem I don't remember. But I bash my wheels together soooooooo much I don't remember. 

But thats what I was askin Jeremy. If his has the longer or shorter stem on there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok kids..... the all chrome wheel is the 1113 style.... stem sticks out from the rear dish.... the gold one is the 1109 style.... stem sits flat...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well technically the gold one aren't 1109s.... the 1109s come all chrome.... only difference.... same offset and stuff....


----------



## LowandBeyond

cool..... so the deep dish sticks out more. mines probally got the stem I'd say.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice to have this f~~king camera available..... lol i need to "lose" it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 03:38 AM~8764356
> *nice to have this f~~king camera available..... lol i need to "lose" it....
> *



someone stole it didn't they?? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

since i got the camera... i decided to dust off one of my long lost builds that never went anywhere..... painted this like 5 years ago... the f~~ked up part is i didn't paint the hood.... now i gotta guess the color..... the roof cutout was inspired by a feature i saw in LRB with a bunch of rivieras similar color.... maybe even built by highlander....


----------



## tyhodge07

i like the top.. looks clean


----------



## tyhodge07

oh shit, i hit 14,000 posts and didnt even notice :0


----------



## tyhodge07

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: themonteman, sincitycutty, raystrey, Waco

:uh: wheres the damn NC regulars at


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

heres the truck im working on for my build off im waitng on a new bed this one got messed up....


----------



## tyhodge07

i had a bed for that truck, but i trashed it earlier today, lol.. i trashed 3 boxes of stuff that was takin up space.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 12:41 AM~8771670
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: themonteman, sincitycutty, raystrey, Waco
> 
> :uh: wheres the damn NC regulars at
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 12:02 AM~8771769
> *i had a bed for that truck, but i trashed it earlier today, lol.. i trashed 3 boxes of stuff that was takin up space.
> *


model parts ? :0 :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 12 2007, 02:13 AM~8771815
> *model parts ?  :0      :twak:
> *


i didnt really go through any of it either.. just grabbed stuff i thought id need, and trashed the rest.. went from 3 boxes down the like 6 pieces of stuff, lol


----------



## Tip Slow

damn Ty you wrong for that,you find that game yet


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 02:19 AM~8771855
> *damn Ty you wrong for that,you find that game yet
> *


my buddies got it, i looked all around than realized he wanted to beat the game, cuz i already did.. lol.. ill have to grab it when i get over that way


----------



## Tip Slow

alright man,take your time hell im not in a hurry


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92lpSQT1ZRY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 12 2007, 01:56 AM~8771992
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92lpSQT1ZRY
> *


Here it is as they ride it ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cthuMAinbmY...related&search=


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxX8y8_6jTo...related&search=


----------



## Tip Slow

Thats the coolest thing i ever saw.................except mini rides


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 11 2007, 07:41 PM~8771670
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: themonteman, sincitycutty, raystrey, Waco
> 
> :uh: wheres the damn NC regulars at
> *


i'm here now.... went out to pay some homies a visit and slang some kits.... :biggrin: need extra cash to pay for an order i got coming....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 03:35 AM~8772371
> *i'm here now.... went out to pay some homies a visit and slang some kits....  :biggrin:  need extra cash to pay for an order i got coming....
> *


You fucker your 8 hours late :angry: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8772388
> *You fucker your 8 hours late :angry:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


f~~k you..... u ain't my boss.... besides i was hustling cash to pay for these.....

73 impala....










75 caprice.....










77 cadillac....










and a stack of kits......


----------



## southside groovin

> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: themonteman, sincitycutty, raystrey, Waco
> 
> uh.gif wheres the damn NC regulars at*


:wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn nice rides rollin,does the front clip on the 75 come off?and i said that as a joke


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8772426
> *Damn nice rides rollin,does the front clip on the 75 come off?and i said that as a joke
> *


ummm its part of the body like one the 76..... why?


----------



## Tip Slow

i never had a 76 caprice or a 75,i was just askin.(now do it)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 10:53 PM~8772448
> *i never had a 76 caprice or a 75,i was just askin.(now do it)
> *


do what homie????


----------



## southside groovin

BYRAN MEEKS! now i know where i remember u from.....


----------



## Tip Slow

DO THE FRONT CLIP COME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!OR IS IT MOLDED ON???


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 03:57 AM~8772473
> *BYRAN MEEKS! now i know where i remember u from.....
> *


Where???????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 10:51 PM~8772442
> *ummm its part of the body like one the 76..... why?
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> *does the front clip on the 75 come off?*





> *its part of the body like one the 76*





> *DO THE FRONT CLIP COME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!OR IS IT MOLDED ON???*


jackass :ugh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 04:03 AM~8772493
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: YOU FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats exactly why we blast on you monteman.......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 04:04 AM~8772501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats exactly why we blast on you monteman.......
> *


No you don't blast on me, :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i could careless WTF you are any other asswipe on here say.


----------



## southside groovin

> *Where???????????*


there was another model forum, i cant remember what it was called but it was 1 of those ez board forums. i think lowrollinjosh started it. i believe 1ofakind was there, and jevries was there back when he first built "blue in da face", and i was there. i went by cuttdriver back then


----------



## Tip Slow

you talkin bout scaleautomag???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shit.... any of you were on the "Model Car List" before????? email was [email protected] before...... i was active on that back in 98/99 but then it got crowded.... imagine this LIL model car section.... every post shows in your email inbox.... this was before 'forums'


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 04:10 AM~8772519
> *shit.... any of you were on the "Model Car List" before????? email was [email protected] before...... i was active on that back in 98/99 but then it got crowded.... imagine this LIL model car section.... every post shows in your email inbox.... this was before 'forums'*


Who the fuck thought of that shit,naw man back in 90's i was in school.Is that site still around?


----------



## southside groovin

> *you talkin bout scaleautomag???*


nope. but i know it was you that im thinkin of b/c i always thought ur name was bryan and you misspelled it. i think u were like 14 back then. and u were forever beggin for parts.....

sum things never change



> *  shit.... any of you were on the "Model Car List" before????? email was [email protected] before...... i was active on that back in 98/99 but then it got crowded.... imagine this LIL model car section.... every post shows in your email inbox.... this was before 'forums'*


shit i dont remember nuthin like that.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some of the writers for scale auto like Pat Covert and the owner of Scale Motorsports that makes the interior decals were part of it.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 04:15 AM~8772528
> *nope. but i know it was you that im thinkin of b/c i always thought ur name was bryan and you misspelled it. i think u were like 14 back then. and u were forever beggin for parts.....
> sum things never change
> shit i dont remember nuthin like that.....
> *


 :angry: ...............naw homie you got me mixed up with somebody else.At age 14 my fam didn't own a computer


----------



## southside groovin

nah it was you. u might have been a little older but i recognize ur name. meeks is what made me put 2 & 2 together....


----------



## Tip Slow

i wish you could remember the site,i only been on LIL and scaleautomagazine


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:28 PM~8772565
> *I meant that i just got a 85 impala RESIN MODELCAR and i JUST BOUGHT A 87 CAPRICE 4 DOOR(real car)AND I WANTED TO MAKE A REPLICA.
> *


lets bring this discussion into here.... stop whoring homie's topic


----------



## Tip Slow

ok,but i got it from my friend


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where 'your friend' get it from?


----------



## Tip Slow

Hell i don't know i think he got it from a place call moduels or something like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics.... even shitty cellphone cam pics.... *OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

one of these???



> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2007, 04:39 PM~8761477
> *hey check out wat i just got in the mail from modelhaus anybody got any ideas of wat i should do 2 it because it has 2 be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

im not makein up reasons to not take pics but she got my phone.But i can post up pics a lil later today cause i was gona post em up anyways to be a showoff.oh since i don't got my cell(i guess i didn't buy it)


----------



## Tip Slow

yep rollin one of those


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite homies...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

See ya rollin


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2007, 03:17 AM~8772109
> *Here  it  is  as  they  ride  it !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cthuMAinbmY...related&search=
> *


that aint shit :biggrin: 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6253734632034016208


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

checkin in


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 13 2007, 01:07 AM~8779806
> *checkin in
> *


me too


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 13 2007, 12:49 AM~8779968
> *:0
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 13 2007, 01:49 AM~8779968
> *:0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey buddy you need to lay off that damn powder


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:03 AM~8780012
> *Hey buddy you need to lay off that damn powder
> *


 :wow: :around:  :around:  :wow:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 13 2007, 02:11 AM~8780027
> *:wow: :around:    :around:    :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im out..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 13 2007, 02:14 AM~8780039
> *:0
> *


your the one thats hyped up on it not me :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: drug free here buddy.. i couldnt even afford to get high, lol..


----------



## Tip Slow

i thought you where gone mister TY/didi


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 03:32 PM~8775607
> *that aint shit  :biggrin:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6253734632034016208
> *



That was for real The best thing i have  ever seen you post ! Thanks for sharing ! I really enjoyed it !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok guys... checkin in for nite crew.... just got home from walmart.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 01:42 AM~8780101
> *ok guys... checkin in for nite crew.... just got home from walmart.....
> *


get any models?


----------



## Tip Slow

X2 man you get some models???


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

im back and checkin in


----------



## southside groovin

damn i almost didnt make it home from work. car is sittin on "E" my bank account is over drawnnot a cent to my name and payday was tonight. i work with my uncle but he left b4 i had the chance to borrow a couple dollars from him...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8780040
> *:wave: im out..
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

..... home from work...... time to get blazed.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 01:48 AM~8780117
> *..... home from work......  time to get blazed.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 02:48 AM~8780117
> *..... home from work......  time to get blazed.....
> *


X2 BODINE :uh: :uh: .................what ya smokin on notebook paper :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 09:45 PM~8780109
> *damn i almost didnt make it home from work. car is sittin on "E" my bank account is over drawnnot a cent to my name and payday was tonight. i work with my uncle but he left b4 i had the chance to borrow a couple dollars from him...
> *


i go thru that about every 2 weeks....  

no kits from walmart tonight.... they suck here... none of the stores bringin in the lowrider kits.... some do have the full HOK line finally not just rattle cans.... might have to get me an airbrush soon....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 01:56 AM~8780131
> *i go thru that about every 2 weeks....
> 
> no kits from walmart tonight.... they suck here... none of the stores bringin in the lowrider kits.... some do have the full HOK line finally not just rattle cans.... might have to get me an airbrush soon....
> *


yeah i go through the $$$ problem to.....thats why i dont have $$ right now oldskoo


----------



## BODINE

i put a wireless surveillance camera on ebay so i think it will sell


----------



## southside groovin

i need to look on ebay and see what kits i wanna buy.i think im gonna have about $100 to spend on kits and supplies this time around.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 12:45 AM~8780109
> *damn i almost didnt make it home from work. car is sittin on "E" my bank account is over drawnnot a cent to my name and payday was tonight. i work with my uncle but he left b4 i had the chance to borrow a couple dollars from him...
> *



fuck son, I hear that. Payday every 2 weeks sucksass. :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> *damn i almost didnt make it home from work. car is sittin on "E" my bank account is over drawnnot a cent to my name and payday was tonight. i work with my uncle but he left b4 i had the chance to borrow a couple dollars from him...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck son, I hear that. Payday every 2 weeks sucksass. uh.gif*


time for my dumbass to get direct deposit...


----------



## Tip Slow

hey yall read the bottom of my sig,yall gon flip out when ya see it


----------



## southside groovin

> *hey yall read the bottom of my sig,yall gon flip out when ya see it*


 :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

--------------------

Hazel Mae mafia 4 life

Low4oShow Model Car Club Member 

http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com

Montecarlo junk/scrapyard i also got more car parts,give me a holla pm me
ONE BLOOD

MINIDREAMS NUT SWANGER


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 01:08 AM~8780144
> *time for my dumbass to get direct deposit...
> *



I got direct deposit and get payed good $$$$$$. Its still hard sometimes to strech the pay check. :uh: Other times tho, I don't touch it for a month.


----------



## 8-Ball

hey travis got the package today homie good lookin homie i am already lovin it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 13 2007, 01:16 AM~8780160
> *hey travis got the package today homie good lookin homie i am already lovin it.
> *


No problem homie. Sorry it took so long. Damn USPS looseing shit. :uh: I lost the 1 package to you. Twinn sends me a package and it gets lost. Finally got the shit and got it all squared away.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 03:14 AM~8780153
> *--------------------
> 
> Hazel Mae mafia 4 life
> 
> Low4oShow Model Car Club Member
> 
> http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> 
> Montecarlo junk/scrapyard i also got more car parts,give me a holla pm me
> ONE BLOOD
> 
> MINIDREAMS NUT SWANGER
> *


The fuckin **** thats on LIL these days :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

yeah well i just went to make a run to the local liquour store and got in my homies car he let me borrow and hit the switch to raise it up and blew a freakin air line....


----------



## Tip Slow

what knid of car is it................wait a minute,wasn't i suppose to make a deal with someone on here?i forgot


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

67 ragtop impala on bags


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

yeah you were supposed to find out about parts for me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 10:23 PM~8780172
> *what knid of car is it................wait a minute,wasn't i suppose to make a deal with someone on here?i forgot
> *



yea fukker....  wheres the pics


----------



## Tip Slow

im callin the deal off rollin,i get another one and then trade with you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what deal? no deal was made..... you never showed a single picture.... for all i kno you're full of shit.... on the real.....


----------



## Tip Slow

if i didn't have the goddamn car i wouldn't tell you i have it.plus i alreadey dun gave it to her anyways


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck that shit.... you been full of shit since you first showed up on here.....


----------



## Tip Slow

how have i been full of shit,your just mad cause i gave the damn thing to her.if you want the goddamn car just ask her.She sould slide it ove to ya


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 01:49 AM~8780210
> *fuck that shit.... you been full of shit since you first showed up on here.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i still remember u calling out mini to a monte buildoff.... even now u realize how fukkin dumb it was...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no wonder the fukkin taliban and shit hate america.... its fukkin stupid pieces of trash like you....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

and byran, r u gonna have the $$$ for this monte kit, or am i gonna have to slang it to sum1 else?


----------



## Tip Slow

u want me to ask my sister if she can trade it with you,and no im not trash,i don't need welfare or a ssi check to make a livin.i got a fuckin job that i make damn good money at.so don't try to shoot a motherfucker down thats tryin and some of these other fucker ain't.Thank you.


Byran.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like i said earlier..... fuck him... sell it to me.... if u got paypal i can pay u right now


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 04:02 AM~8780240
> *and byran, r u gonna have the $$$ for this monte kit, or am i gonna have to slang it to sum1 else?
> *


i got money for it,just sell it to someone else cause i got to put food on the table


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 11:03 PM~8780241
> *u want me to ask my sister if she can trade it with you,and no im not trash,i don't need welfare or a ssi check to make a livin.i got a fuckin job that i make damn good money at.so don't try to shoot a motherfucker down thats tryin and some of these other fucker ain't.Thank you.
> Byran.
> *


fuck you man..... we talked about this shit last night.... but u still gave it to her... that makes you STUPID.... see if i ever sell you shit....


----------



## southside groovin

you heard the man. whatcha wanna do, cash or trade? hit me in the pm?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

jesus i go outside for a damn hour and you crazy basterds get all fired up....... anyways i painted my eldorado frame and the frame for the 34 ford project.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 04:04 AM~8780243
> *like i said earlier..... fuck him... sell it to me.... if u got paypal i can pay u right now
> *


WTF man,you just said fuck me,but in the same breath you sayin you want me to sell it to you.i don't take paypal


----------



## southside groovin

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: southside groovin, DoUgH, LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, hearse driver, themonteman

damn everybody and their momma is watchin this fight....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 04:06 AM~8780247
> *fuck you man..... we talked about this shit last night.... but u still gave it to her... that makes you STUPID.... see if i ever sell you shit....
> *


dude she's gona trade with you...........don't you get it,the fucken reson why i gave it to her is cause i now she will take care of it.Shit man don't sell me nothin


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey Jeremy.......was there extra tails for that caddy I sent you? I lost the ones to the blue one Bodine painted. I was working on it last night b4 work. Got all the wheels muraled. Muraled the inner fenders in the front and the inside of the trunk with mirrors and murals. Started wiring the setup. Can't find the damn tails. :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 04:07 AM~8780249
> *jesus i go outside for a damn hour and you crazy basterds get all fired up....... anyways i painted my eldorado frame and the frame for the 34 ford project.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good luck with the project man


----------



## southside groovin

im sure between the 3 i can scrape up a set. you want red or clear?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 02:07 AM~8780249
> *jesus i go outside for a damn hour and you crazy basterds get all fired up....... anyways i painted my eldorado frame and the frame for the 34 ford project.....
> *



you never know about us. We're fucking crazy like that. 

Bout time you started on the 34. Whens the cut off date. I still need to assemble my chassie and engine.  






Don't matter Jeremy. Red if you got them or clear and I can paint them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 11:04 PM~8780243
> *like i said earlier..... fuck him (themonteman) ... sell it (monte) to me.... if u got paypal i can pay u right now (southside groovin)
> *


fukkin made it more clear for your stupid ass..... i kno your backwards ass don't got paypal....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 11:10 PM~8780254
> *dude she's gona trade with you...........don't you get it,the fucken reson why i gave it to her is cause i now she will take care of it.Shit man don't sell me nothin
> *


i can just order my own direct from the source..... then i'll even post pics.... somethin u couldn't do if u wanted to.....


----------



## Tip Slow

................................ .................................. ................................


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 04:19 AM~8780264
> *i can just order my own direct from the source..... then i'll even post pics.... somethin u couldn't do if u wanted to.....
> *


i got a fuckin cell phone,i take pics all the fuckin time.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... and then the only reason you couldn't take pics of it yesterday is cuz u never had it...


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361662

LMAO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 12 2007, 11:25 PM~8780269
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361662
> 
> LMAO!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 04:25 AM~8780268
> *yea.... and then the only reason you couldn't take pics of it yesterday is cuz u never had it...
> *


oh i took some pics of it


----------



## southside groovin

> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361662
> 
> LMAO!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i seen this shit b4 i left 4 work today and i bout died laughin......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where are they then? just like pics or your whore's 745


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you got served, what you doin hangin with all those grown folks in off topic?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 13 2007, 02:29 AM~8780270-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 02:31 AM~8780273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i seen this shit b4 i left 4 work today and i bout died laughin......
> *




I guess talking shit on the internets is cool? No matter who your talking too. 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

dude don't fuckin disrespect my fiance,i never said anything about your fam so don't say shit about mine


----------



## southside groovin

> *like i said earlier..... fuck him (themonteman) ... sell it (monte) to me.... if u got paypal i can pay u right now (southside groovin)
> 
> 
> fukkin made it more clear for your stupid ass..... i kno your backwards ass don't got paypal....*


get at me if you want it bro. i got paypal or if you wanna trade sumthin for it we can do that too. if you need pics, gimme til later on this afternoon and ill get sum when my cam batteries charge...



> *Don't matter Jeremy. Red if you got them or clear and I can paint them.*


in the mail on friday homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea..... don't want u threatening my kid like u did with hawkeye.... cuz then i'd have to fuck you up....

post pics and this will all go away.... if u can't..... tuck your tail between your legs and go away....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 02:47 AM~8780285
> *in the mail on friday homie :biggrin:
> *



thanks big homie!


----------



## Tip Slow

who said anything about your kids,you called my fiance a whore and she's not.so if YOU don't want me talkin about your family,don't talk about mine.respect another man's shit,i respected yours you sould respect mine.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@Aug 22 2007, 10:46 AM~8615786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
BIG WHIT 64 Nov 2005 1,651 66 0.86% 
79 cutty Sep 2005 2,002 62 0.81% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 2,963 55 0.72% 
520_low Apr 2007 945 55 0.72% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,652 52 0.68% 
themonteman May 2007 1,180 43 0.56% 
sic713 Jan 2005 11,975 42 0.55% 
abel Nov 2005 15,900 42 0.55% 
X-C.I.S(SSCC) Aug 2007 262 41 0.53% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,071 40 0.52% 


LiL Default 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Sep 12 2007, 02:38 PM~8776076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



monteman last halloween.  talk about 1blood.


----------



## Tip Slow

What is goin on here?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

oh so all yall is just gona talk shit to him and then leave?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:06 AM~8780299
> *What is goin on here?
> *


your getting clowned on as always.


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey this is Byran's(monteman)fiance,what did he do to any of you


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

dumb question but what kinda plasic cement do yall use. i aint talkin about ca glue, zap a gap or any shit like that. im talkin bout the stuff that melts the plastic together.....

right now im usin the testors stuff in the orange and white, and blue and white tubes, and it sucks and its hella messy. i remember back in the day, testors had this stuff that came in a jar, and the lid had a brushso you could brush it on and that shit was great. just wonderin whats good nowadays, b/c im tired of this tube shit......


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:20 AM~8780314
> *Hey this is Byran's(monteman)fiance,what did he do to any of you
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 11:06 PM~8780248
> *you heard the man. whatcha wanna do, cash or trade? hit me in the pm?
> *


payment sent homie!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:20 AM~8780314
> *Hey this is Byran's(monteman)fiance,what did he do to any of you
> *



we was told not to play with the retarded kids. But he still puts his helmet on and his knee pads and trys to hang with us. :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 03:23 AM~8780317
> *dumb question but what kinda plasic cement do yall use. i aint talkin about ca glue, zap a gap or any shit like that. im talkin bout the stuff that melts the plastic together.....
> 
> right now im usin the testors stuff in the orange and white, and blue and white tubes, and it sucks and its hella messy. i remember back in the day, testors had this stuff that came in a jar, and the lid had a brushso you could brush it on and that shit was great. just wonderin whats good nowadays, b/c im tired of this tube shit......
> *



use the testors shit and to make it less messy i put some on a peice of paper and use a tooth pick :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Byran is not retarded.who was that,that called me a whore?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

use this.... its a lot better.... walmart sells it cheap too
















> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 12:23 AM~8780317
> *dumb question but what kinda plasic cement do yall use. i aint talkin about ca glue, zap a gap or any shit like that. im talkin bout the stuff that melts the plastic together.....
> 
> right now im usin the testors stuff in the orange and white, and blue and white tubes, and it sucks and its hella messy. i remember back in the day, testors had this stuff that came in a jar, and the lid had a brushso you could brush it on and that shit was great. just wonderin whats good nowadays, b/c im tired of this tube shit......
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:30 AM~8780326
> *Byran is not retarded.who was that,that called me a whore?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:30 AM~8780326
> *Byran is not retarded.who was that,that called me a whore?
> *


he that much of a pussy he went to go call his bitch?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey zack got my last pm???


----------



## Tip Slow

i just read some things on here and is this all about a modelcar?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:33 AM~8780332
> *hey zack got my last pm???
> *



I Didnt Get Nothin Bro :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin

HOLY SHIT zack. i just laughed so hard i almost fell outta the topic


----------



## Tip Slow

im not a bitch ok he did not call me i was watching tv.while he was on the computer.but why did all this start?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:30 AM~8780328
> *use this.... its a lot better.... walmart sells it cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



isn't that the same as the orange tube??? Blue tubes SUCK!! 

I buy the cheap ass super glue. Like 4-5 in a pack for 1$. I use the orange tube glue and the window glue.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:33 AM~8780333
> *i just read some things on here and is this all about a modelcar?
> *


why don't you go look around in the different topics and see how he behaves...... then kick his ass and bann him from using the computer.... if u cool u can hang with us tho..... he's been a fool since he joined this online community....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:36 AM~8780340
> *im not a bitch ok he did not call me i was watching tv.while he was on the computer.but why did all this start?
> *



he likes to get mouthy. 

you was watching TV and he started crying? You had to check it out?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 03:35 AM~8780337
> *HOLY SHIT zack. i just laughed so hard i almost fell outta the topic
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

i know how he be talkin shit on here.i told him to stop.buy anyway i would love to hang with you.i seen some of your work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:36 AM~8780340
> *im not a bitch ok he did not call me i was watching tv.while he was on the computer.but why did all this start?
> *


he keeps talkin shit about stuff he says he got..... but can't show pics..... even tho he 'has a cell phone and takes pics all the time"

tellin people to shut up and build something.... he isn't building shit....

somebody posted up a VW topics for people to share their love for their rides.... he says "i hate VWs"

all that kinda shit is why i can't stand his ass......


----------



## LowandBeyond

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!! 



Bout time to hit the clock and hit this fatt one. Flip side homies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:36 AM~8780340
> *im not a bitch ok he did not call me i was watching tv.while he was on the computer.but why did all this start?
> *


sorry for callin u a whore and a bitch..... the way he acts i didn't think he could get better.....


----------



## Tip Slow

he will not do any of that anymore,trust me  and whtais up with those cars in his pic.thier ugly


----------



## southside groovin

c ya travis :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:39 AM~8780346
> *i know how he be talkin shit on here.i told him to stop.buy anyway i would love to hang with you.i seen some of your work.
> *



hang out with his wang out :0 :0 

Rule #1. Post nude pics. 
RULE#2. If your going to hang with us you need a different name. 
RULE#3. Post nude pics. 
RULE#4. Post nude pics.


----------



## Tip Slow

byran is a good person,he just can be a show off at times.what did he say he had hat he don't have pics of?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:43 AM~8780350
> *he will not do any of that anymore,trust me  and whtais up with those cars in his pic.thier ugly
> *




I don't think hes even got a girl. Let alone one thats going to talk shit TO HIM! I call bullshit. 
PICS. I think this is him.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 03:44 AM~8780352
> *hang out with his wang out  :0  :0
> 
> Rule #1.  Post nude pics.
> RULE#2.  If your going to hang with us you need a different name.
> RULE#3.  Post nude pics.
> RULE#4.  Post nude pics.
> *



TEH INTERNETS GODS SAY

AMEN!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 12:46 AM~8780356
> *I don't think hes even got a girl.  Let alone one thats going to talk shit TO HIM!  I call bullshit.
> PICS.  I think this is him.
> *


yea.... take a picture of yourself with a piece of paper in front of you with today's date......

he said he had a resin 85 impala/caprice body.... then said he gave it to his sister the next day so he can't take pics


----------



## Tip Slow

no he's about to go to work in a minute


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 13 2007, 12:35 AM~8780336
> *I Didnt Get Nothin Bro :dunno:
> *



well i found another 39 like the one u want.... still sealed inside.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:48 AM~8780361
> *no he's about to go to work in a minute
> *



well once he leaves lets see some pics.....


----------



## Tip Slow

he do have a impala box.a pic with todays date?


----------



## Tip Slow

Nude pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea a picture of you..... his 'fiance' with todays date.... and pics of the impala


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:49 AM~8780362
> *well i found another 39 like the one u want.... still sealed inside.....
> *



Still The Same Deal Though Right???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:51 AM~8780368
> *Nude pics?
> *


thats up to you.... but that gotta go to email.... can't post nudes in here....


----------



## Tip Slow

i can not take nude pics of myself.and what is resin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

of course zack.... it'll even be easier for you this way.... i'll see if i can get a chance to meet up with Wil before he heads up there....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 13 2007, 03:50 AM~8780367-->
> 
> 
> 
> he do have a impala box.a pic with todays date?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:51 AM~8780368
> *Nude pics?
> *




yup with a pc of paper that says LIL night crew was up in here. Todays date and all of that.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:50 AM~8780367
> *he do have a impala box.a pic with todays date?
> *



this is what makes me think that its still him BULLSHITTIN


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 03:51 AM~8780368
> *Nude pics?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:53 AM~8780374
> *i can not take nude pics of myself.and what is resin?
> *


just take a picture with todays date written on something.... no need to be nude.... just to show us u for real and this isn't another bullshit


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:54 AM~8780376
> *of course zack.... it'll even be easier for you this way.... i'll see if i can get a chance to meet up with Wil before he heads up there....
> *





SAWWWEEETTT!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

how do i take pics from one of those cameras you get from walmart that you throw away and put it on the computer?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:55 AM~8780381
> *just take a picture with todays date written on something.... no need to be nude.... just to show us u for real and this isn't another bullshit
> *



:uh: :uh: your gay.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:56 AM~8780385
> *how do i take pics from one of those cameras you get from walmart that you throw away and put it on the computer?
> *


use your cell phone camera.... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 12:56 AM~8780386
> *:uh:  :uh:  your gay.
> *


i got enough nude bitches on my comp homie.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:58 AM~8780388
> *i got enough nude bitches on my comp homie.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

i have a cell phone but i did not come with a camera but i do have one thats from walmart.you take the pictures and then take it back and hen get the film developed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not to mention the DVDs.... besides i prefer asian bitches....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 04:00 AM~8780390
> *i have a cell phone but i did not come with a camera but i do have one thats from walmart.you take the pictures and then take it back and hen get the film developed.
> *



are u blonde?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 01:00 AM~8780390
> *i have a cell phone but i did not come with a camera but i do have one thats from walmart.you take the pictures and then take it back and hen get the film developed.
> *


hmmmm i remember him sayin he had to borrow his fiance's cell phone to take pics befre....


----------



## Tip Slow

no im jamacin and russin.my mother is russin and my father is russin.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey rolling old skool he's a fucking lie because i don't even have a camera on my phone.what all did he tell any body on here about me.now im pissed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 01:02 AM~8780396
> *no im jamacin and russin.my mother is russin and my father is russin.
> *


ja makin me crazy......








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well its been fun but its 1am now.... i gotta go to an install tomorrow morning..... laters homies.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 01:05 AM~8780399
> *hey rolling old skool he's a fucking lie because i don't even have a camera on my phone.what all did he tell any body on here about me.now im pissed
> *



he said u were pregnant having triplets too.....


----------



## Tip Slow

sorry i must have missed typed it.my mother is jamakin and my father is russin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 13 2007, 01:07 AM~8780403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exactly.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 01:08 AM~8780405
> *sorry i must have missed typed it.my mother is jamakin and my father is russin.
> *




if you really were JAMAICAN.... i'm sure you'd kno how to spell it....


----------



## Tip Slow

yeah we are.my next apointment is on the 9th of october


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 01:06 AM~8780402
> *well its been fun but its 1am now.... i gotta go to an install tomorrow morning..... laters homies....  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

by,in so depressed


----------



## Tip Slow

i meant im so depressed


----------



## LowandBeyond

LIES......................... ALL LIES


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 04:29 AM~8780435
> *LIES......................... ALL LIES
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: all this shit, that i missed again.. and i could tell from beginning to end, that it was him the whole time.. words spelt the same.. slang used the same.. everything about how it went was all the same.. when u caught something, he'd have an excuse and call himself a liar.. thats sad :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

i mean hell... why would a dudes girl get on and defend him :dunno: than he was like (while acting like his girl) im not a whore, blah blah blah, than asks what pics to take, nudes? i cant upload them, i got a throw away cam :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think we got a nut hugger up in here ! 1 he was acting like a bitch <span style='color:green'>*LOL ! Talk about someone wanting to be TEA BAGGED ! *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

profile says he'll be 25 in october.. but he says hes 22... :dunno: i think he was even to yonug to join the site and made up a birthdate


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 04:02 AM~8780396
> *no im jamacin and russin.my mother is russin and my father is russin.
> *




WHERES THE JAMAICAN COME FROM THEN????????


----------



## tyhodge07

a can at walmart :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 13 2007, 12:01 PM~8781582
> *a can at walmart :dunno:
> *










:dunno:



























































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

where can i buy one of those?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2007, 01:05 AM~8780139
> *i need to look on ebay and see what kits i wanna buy.i think im gonna have about $100 to spend on kits and supplies this time around.....
> *



PM me, i got some stuff for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 01:23 AM~8780172
> *what knid of car is it................wait a minute,wasn't i suppose to make a deal with someone on here?i forgot
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 

ya, you still owe me $25 for that monte....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 12:15 PM~8781669
> *where can i buy one of those?
> *


ask monte's girl 
:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8781669
> *where can i buy one of those?
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 13 2007, 06:15 PM~8785831
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *


yard art foo!


----------



## mcloven

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 13 2007, 06:15 PM~8785831
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *



thats what the fuck I'm thinking. :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 06:15 AM~8781669
> *where can i buy one of those?
> *


you guys are being too nice with this :uh: i'll just say it....



































































......






































*

****


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no .... not a ***..... just ...... strange......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 13 2007, 05:42 PM~8786962
> *no .... not a ***..... just ...... stupid......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix




----------



## cruzinlow

yo wat up guy how the building going,and hey z thanks again for letting us keep our rides,because im more then happy 2 finish my ride holmez put alot of work in that shit :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 13 2007, 09:08 PM~8787181
> *yo wat up guy how the building going,and hey z thanks again for letting us keep our rides,because im more then happy 2 finish my ride holmez put alot of work in that shit :biggrin:
> *



No problem Im SUre Its Gonna Look Sick Built!


i ran outta foil so i been laggin it :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow

cant wait 2 see how yours turns out, the striping is sick on that car thats why i had 2 vote for that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

hey yall :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8787217
> *cant wait 2 see how yours turns out, the striping is sick on that car thats why i had 2 vote for that shit :thumbsup:
> *



I didn't. I voted for Stilldown. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 09:14 PM~8787231
> *I didn't.  I voted for Stilldown.  :cheesy:
> *



Trader!! :tears:

















































j/k

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 09:14 PM~8787231
> *I didn't.  I voted for Stilldown.  :cheesy:
> *


oh shit low why u gotz 2 be so mean :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow

stilldown car would have been bad ass if the paint didnt fuck up


----------



## cruzinlow

wutz up  low4oshow


----------



## LowandBeyond

comeon bro, you know Stilldown needed all the support he could get. His car was looking good too. Too bad he had to dunk it.


----------



## low4oshow

what going on .u still in tha club or what,


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 09:18 PM~8787280
> *comeon bro,  you know Stilldown needed all the support he could get.  His car was looking good too.  Too bad he had to dunk it.
> *



i know  hopefully when he resprays it he goes with the same patterns i liked the 2 pointy ones on the roof! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

for real dawg i feel ya on that one, would have been nice 2 see how it would have turned out


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 13 2007, 09:20 PM~8787285
> *what going on .u still in tha club or what,
> *


yo holmez i think i gotz 2 think about it for a day or 2 but i will get back 2 ya on that one aight


----------



## low4oshow

coo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

laters homies..... i'm gonna go get more money.....


----------



## cruzinlow

peace :thumbsup:  im out 2


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 13 2007, 12:14 PM~8782090
> *:angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> ya, you still owe me $25 for that monte....
> *


hold wagonguy you say that like you sunt me the car and i didn't send you the money


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 14 2007, 12:06 AM~8787153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur the only one that would draw a dick on a dudes face.. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok who is the cracker?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 14 2007, 03:01 AM~8788240
> *ok who is the cracker?
> *


is ur neighbor wantin to know :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no , she wants to know peach optimo.....


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

bout time someone got on here. :wave:


----------



## BODINE

im bout to go to work so i wont be on long


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 14 2007, 02:04 AM~8788635
> *im bout to go to work so i wont be on long
> *


thats cool, I'm getting ready to leave work, so I won't be on here long. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

so what else r u bitches doin?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 14 2007, 02:10 AM~8788641
> *so what else r u bitches doin?
> *


working mutherfucker, what else you do at work? :biggrin: 


Getting ready to call it a day and probally get alittle building done this morning. Gotta finish up that "lac'n dreams" blue lac. Been waiting long enough. Gotta finish up the wiring on the set up. Then maybe work alittle on that 34 ford truck.


----------



## southside groovin

lmao im doin setup work tonight too :ugh:

tryin to make the battery rack is a bitch with all them little pegs in the way. also workin on gettin that 32 ford in primer and first couple coats of color too, but im not too sure i like the new color i bought for it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mornin bitches....


----------



## southside groovin

whatup pimp?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

holla!


----------



## southside groovin

fuck man i spent 3 hours the other night makin a distributor for this caddy and now i cant find it :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2007, 09:20 PM~8793822
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


sup bro.... what u workin on tonight?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2007, 09:36 PM~8793916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sup bro.... what u workin on tonight?
> *


Tryin to rework the 2dr caddy door panels to a 4dr ! 


And i got the 2dr panels ready to cast for the big bodies ! :biggrin: 


Now just need money for resin LOL !


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## lowridermodels

I NEED SOME CADDYS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 14 2007, 05:36 PM~8794245
> *I NEED SOME CADDYS
> *



be more specific homie.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 found 88mcls again :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-qJaow1Kf0


----------



## tyhodge07

ass pickin at about 1:12 :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

such a classic, but still funny as hell :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B60KKOPO2yY


----------



## tyhodge07

someone try this and see if it really works, youll need the regular ipod, not the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvyyUqkOzbE&NR=1


----------



## southside groovin

i just got back from the state fair. it was cool and im drunk as hell. but yall wanna know the coolest part. on that game where you gotta run a pool table for 4 balls. i won it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

next time u see a coke machine like this one








press in this order (going from top down, 123 and so on)
4 3 2 1 1 2 3 1 1 
and than hold down the change return button, and let the change flow
:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

not exactly like that, but how the buttons are setup on the right going down...


----------



## tyhodge07

a better view of one that will work too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I call bullshit !


----------



## southside groovin

i tried that on some at walmart but it didnt work. do you know if it works on the 1s with the push button coin return or is it just on the 1s with the lever you push down?


----------



## tyhodge07

lever push down

the one with the belt that raises up and than bottle falls on the belt, should know what im talkin about

but put t he money in, select the drink.. put ur hand up into the bottle return and block the bottle (hold the door closed on it) from comin out, the bar will drop back down, than come back up, keep holdin it, than itll go down again, than itll return ur change, than put the change back in, and select another drink, than u can keep doin it up to 3 times (and get 4 drinks for 1 dollar) or just let the 2 fall out, 2 for 1 dollar :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

also, the vending machine ones u can select what u want, than hold the door up, so the w/e u get sits on it, than let the change come back, than let it drop and take ur money and ur snack :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

i was wonderin if there was a way to cheat the vending machines, b/c sumtimes at work ill be hungry as hell and wont have any money.

have you figured out how to change the prices on the coke machines yet? i know if you press 4-2-3-1 it takes you into the database where you can change the prices, see how much money the machine has in it etc, i just dont know what button to push to cycle thru all the options....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8795377
> *i was wonderin if there was a way to cheat the vending machines, b/c sumtimes at work ill be hungry as hell and wont have any money.
> 
> have you figured out how to change the prices on the coke machines yet? i know if you press 4-2-3-1 it takes you into the database where you can change the prices, see how much money the machine has in it etc, i just dont know what button to push to cycle thru all the options....
> *


i knew the codes for the one in my high school,then they got taken away from us as i kept draining the change on purpose..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's the night crew at?????

:scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 01:55 AM~8795518
> *where's the night crew at?????
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


here :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 15 2007, 03:08 AM~8795535
> *here  :biggrin:
> *


was in bed early to go to my sons football game at 8:15 am :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 15 2007, 03:37 AM~8795377
> *i was wonderin if there was a way to cheat the vending machines, b/c sumtimes at work ill be hungry as hell and wont have any money.
> 
> have you figured out how to change the prices on the coke machines yet? i know if you press 4-2-3-1 it takes you into the database where you can change the prices, see how much money the machine has in it etc, i just dont know what button to push to cycle thru all the options....
> *


theres a vid of doin that on youtube too.. just watch them, i saved u all time just tellin, lol.. but they dont show what they press.. the even changed the price of a coke on one of them to like 600 dollars, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2007, 06:56 AM~8795669
> *was in bed early to go to my sons football game at 8:15 am :angry:
> *


woo hoooo they won 33-0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2007, 12:44 PM~8796412
> *woo hoooo they won 33-0
> *


nice win.. the other team must of not showed up :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

YEA fuck dial up. FINALLY got my dsl. :cheesy: :cheesy: I couldn't get it out there where I used to live. Barly get dial up out there.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 11:27 AM~8796578
> *nice win.. the other team must of not showed up  :biggrin:
> *


they just sucked


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 01:32 PM~8796593
> *YEA  fuck dial up.  FINALLY got my dsl.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    I couldn't get it out there where I used to live.  Barly get dial up out there.
> *


ULL BE WATCHIN ALOT OF YOUTUBE NOW.. LOL.. YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FULL CDS QUICK TOO.. BUT DONT GET TO MANY ON UR COMP, ITLL SLOW IT DOWN BADLY..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8795377
> *i was wonderin if there was a way to cheat the vending machines, b/c sumtimes at work ill be hungry as hell and wont have any money.
> 
> have you figured out how to change the prices on the coke machines yet? i know if you press 4-2-3-1 it takes you into the database where you can change the prices, see how much money the machine has in it etc, i just dont know what button to push to cycle thru all the options....
> *


interested..... :cheesy: :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2007, 01:34 PM~8796599
> *they just sucked
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

im 78 on the all time post list :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:07 PM~8799279
> *im 78 on the all time post list :0
> *


Slacker!

Looks like you've got some whoring to do!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 11:23 PM~8799356
> *Slacker!
> 
> Looks like you've got some whoring to do!
> *


:yes: i agree :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how much does #1 have?


----------



## tyhodge07

like 50,000+ im a shit load away.


----------



## tyhodge07

never mind, lets try almost 78,000 :0

Member List
Name Level Group Joined Posts Email Photo 
DJLATIN Members Jul 2003 77,570 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Members Feb 2004 75,312 
Perro Members Aug 2002 70,847 
MAYHEM Members Mar 2004 64,200 
Keepit-real Moderator Jun 2002 63,050 
Mr Impala Moderator Apr 2002 48,310 
the_cat Members Dec 2002 46,650 
1 LO 64 Members Sep 2003 42,438 
Big Rich Moderator Nov 2001 40,109 
lolow Members Jan 2003 38,102


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: 88mcls :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

pretty boring tonight.. im gettin off here for a little bit, maybe all night, depends if i fall asleep or not.. gonna watch some high lights, and the rest of the games thats on.. 
oh yea, notre dame, sucks big balls this year :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 05:48 PM~8799474
> *pretty boring tonight.. im gettin off here for a little bit, maybe all night, depends if i fall asleep or not.. gonna watch some high lights, and the rest of the games thats on..
> oh yea, notre dame, sucks big balls this year :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

blah blah blibbity blah....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

gfy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like you doin?


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:35 PM~8799418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 11:26 PM~8800113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 15 2007, 08:27 PM~8800123
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

BIAAATTTTTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH


----------



## tyhodge07

RO where ur bddy monte been at :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 11:48 PM~8780287
> *yea..... don't want u threatening my kid like u did with hawkeye.... cuz then i'd have to fuck you up....
> 
> post pics and this will all go away.... if u can't..... tuck your tail between your legs and go away....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 02:06 AM~8800322
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 04:06 AM~8800322
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not only that, the fuck themonteman sign really did it, cuz he cant come back with a fuck rollinoldskoo sign, cuz he has no way to put it up :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

1pm colts vs titans
i got colts 34 titans 24


----------



## BODINE

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, chrisijzerman, jevries, themonteman, rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 16 2007, 04:14 AM~8800341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *themonteman*, rollinoldskoo

sup fukker.... got any pics to share???


----------



## tyhodge07

:no:


----------



## tyhodge07

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: low4oshow, 85 biarittz, sureñosbluez, BODINE, themonteman, BiggDeee, rollinoldskoo, DRUID

4am my time.. finally everyone gets on :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 02:20 AM~8800360
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: low4oshow, 85 biarittz, sureñosbluez, BODINE, themonteman, BiggDeee, rollinoldskoo, DRUID
> 
> 4am my time.. finally everyone gets on :0
> *


im bout to sign off :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 04:20 AM~8800360
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: low4oshow, 85 biarittz, sureñosbluez, BODINE, themonteman, BiggDeee, rollinoldskoo, DRUID
> 
> 4am my time.. finally everyone gets on :0
> *


lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Sep 15, 2007 - 10:22 PM

HAWAII TIME

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: themonteman, rollinoldskoo

you guys play nice next to eachother


----------



## BODINE

3:22 am here


----------



## Tip Slow

i got to go to wal mart and get some paint so i can start on my monte.


----------



## tyhodge07

4:22 now.. im about to get off, colts play at 1, i got to get up and watch it, prolly get over to my moms and get some beer since i aint got none


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 02:24 AM~8800374
> *4:22 now.. im about to get off, colts play at 1, i got to get up and watch it, prolly get over to my moms and get some beer since i aint got none
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 15 2007, 10:24 PM~8800372
> *i got to go to wal mart and get some paint so i can start on my monte.
> *


fuck that homie..... go to an auto parts store and pick up duplicolor spray paint..... get a damn camera from walmart :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 02:24 AM~8800374
> *4:22 now.. im about to get some beer since i aint got none
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 10:24 PM~8800374
> *4:22 now.. im about to get off, colts play at 1, i got to get up and watch it, prolly get over to my moms and get some beer since i aint got none
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 04:25 AM~8800378
> *fuck that homie..... go to an auto parts store and pick up duplicolor spray paint..... get a damn camera from walmart  :biggrin:
> *


they got one, but the film wont fit into the cd rom, so they cant upload the pics :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: u guys need to play nice with my sentences, and not make them say what ud want them to say..


----------



## tyhodge07

uhhhh, im out of here, gonna get to bed.. :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 03:25 AM~8800378
> *fuck that homie..... go to an auto parts store and pick up duplicolor spray paint..... get a damn camera from walmart  :biggrin:
> *


yea rollin you right about that,ill go to autozone and see what they got.i just got some replacement coil srings from revell so i can get started on it soon.Good thing about it they where free and i didn't have to pay for shippin


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 02:28 AM~8800383


:uh: with my sentences, and not make them say what ud want them to say.. 
... :0 

with what


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 16 2007, 04:30 AM~8800390-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 16 2007, 02:28 AM~8800383
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: with my sentences, and not make them say what ud want them to say..
> ... :0
> 
> with what
> [/b]
Click to expand...

testicles over ur mouth :0


----------



## BODINE

> :uh: ur mouth :0



nooooo thanx :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> tes*ooooo* *thanx* :biggrin:


liked it huh :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

im not goin to be on a while but just on and off cause i haft to put this lil fucker to sleep


----------



## BODINE

hahahhahahaah... :biggrin: 


:wave: 



:nono: 



later


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 16 2007, 04:35 AM~8800402
> *im not goin to be on a while but just on and off cause i haft to put this lil fucker to sleep
> *


quit goin to them nude sites, and that fucker wont be up :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

remember these are your friends......

duplicolor 'filler primer' 
duplicolor 'metal specks'
duplicolor 'metalcast'
and all the other colors they got


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 04:37 AM~8800407
> *remember these are your friends......
> 
> duplicolor 'filler primer'
> duplicolor 'metal specks'
> duplicolor 'metalcast'
> and all the other colors they got
> *


and the flower paint :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 02:37 AM~8800407
> *remember these are your friends......
> 
> duplicolor 'filler primer'
> duplicolor 'metal specks'
> duplicolor 'metalcast'
> and all the other colors they got
> *


is that all u use ? duplicolor?

do u use duplicolor clear?


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im out of here, peace
:wave: keep the lil ones in order RO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i use mostly duplicolor.....


----------



## Tip Slow

hey rollin have you ever used paint that was in a can and that shit come out real fast and then it gets on the car causeing the paint to run


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 02:38 AM~8800412
> *alright, im out of here, peace
> :wave: keep the lil ones in order RO
> *


who?

im not a lil one :cheesy: im old


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 16 2007, 02:42 AM~8800421
> *hey rollin have you ever used paint that was in a can and that shit come out real fast and then it gets on the car causeing the paint to run
> *


hold it farther away


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 01:14 AM~8800344
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 15 2007, 10:42 PM~8800421
> *hey rollin have you ever used paint that was in a can and that shit come out real fast and then it gets on the car causeing the paint to run
> *


what kind of paint was it?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 16 2007, 03:43 AM~8800423
> *hold it farther away
> *


i did,but it was that modelcar paint they sell at wal mart :uh:,the futher i went back the more it ran.and i try it on three junkbody cars :uh: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 15 2007, 10:47 PM~8800431
> *i did,but it was that modelcar paint they sell at wal mart :uh:,the futher i went back the more it ran.and i try it on three jumkbody cars :uh:  :angry:
> *


there's your problem homie..... duplicolor is the way.... once u try it you'll love it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 03:48 AM~8800435
> *there's your problem homie..... duplicolor is the way.... once u try it you'll love it
> *


ok thanks homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 16 2007, 02:47 AM~8800431
> *i did,but it was that modelcar paint they sell at wal mart :uh:,the futher i went back the more it ran.and i try it on three junkbody cars :uh:  :angry:
> *


thats all ive used so far :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 02:48 AM~8800435
> *there's your problem homie..... duplicolor is the way.... once u try it you'll love it
> *


i got a little duplicolor,,, im gonna try it on one of my kit soon


----------



## BODINE

you guys think airbrush would be better?


----------



## Tip Slow

damn i thought of that too.............let me guess don't buy the ones that are in the modelcar section.


----------



## BODINE

im thinking bout gettin iwata eclipse


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/70montecarlos/

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/65pontiac/

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/63impala/

walmart paintjobs back in the day.... the 63 is the one i just posted i'm gonna strip and redo.... all these cars are from 2001 or older.....


----------



## southside groovin

me and my boy were on our way to the street races tonight on the highway and a group of about 20 ricers rolls up so i tell him, lets show them fools what american muscles like (he drives a 03 merc marauder) so we smash out and it turned into a little race between me and him for about a mile til he slows down unexpectedly and i see why. had to nail the brakes to keep from runnin over the cop 2 car lengths ahead of me b/c i was doin this....










just in case you cant read that says 137 and woulda still been climbin if it wasnt for the cop :biggrin:

oh 1 more thing...

ON KNOCKOFFS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 15 2007, 11:01 PM~8800453
> *just in case you cant read that says 137 and woulda still been climbin if it wasnt for the cop :biggrin:
> 
> oh 1 more thing...
> 
> ON KNOCKOFFS!
> *


i passed 100 on accident on my old 64 riviera without trying..... my friend made a move to pass me then i was gone.... next thing i knew i was passing 100 fast and let off the gas... didn't wanna push it... on 14" knockoffs....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## Tip Slow

im back on here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

hey man i like that design you cut into the roof of that monte.looks like that bird on that car on ''Smokey and the Bandit''


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well its about 1am..... nite homie....


----------



## Tip Slow

all right see ya :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

off to work....again......


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 16 2007, 01:52 AM~8800441
> *you guys think airbrush would be better?
> *



you fuckin idoit :uh: :uh: :uh:












































JK homie.... :biggrin: of COURSE its going to be better.... its an airbrush :0


----------



## Pokey

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....

FOCK AN AIRBRUSH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 16 2007, 04:15 AM~8800759
> *I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....
> 
> FOCK AN AIRBRUSH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x-2...... maybe i should call out wagonguy next month.... :0 :0 :0 











j/k


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 12:01 PM~8801721
> *x-2...... maybe i should call out wagonguy next month....  :0  :0  :0
> j/k
> *



if i wasnt moving next month, i would be down....

maybe november? :0


----------



## Tip Slow

got this 64 today


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cute die cast fukker....


----------



## betoscustoms

ROLLINOLDSKOOL, YOUR BOX IS FULL. TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION. YES THEY DO FIT THE PEGASUS TIRES.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yups.... got it down to 41% full now....


----------



## tyhodge07

delete that shit fool.. why u need to save 41% of messages :uh: some chick been sendin ya nudies huh :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea... monteman's 'fiance'.......... oh and montefukker.... next time lets see some pics of the alleged box impala u got.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:39 AM~8805880
> *yea... monteman's 'fiance'.......... oh and montefukker.... next time lets see some pics of the alleged box impala u got.....*


x2, and make the pics bigger.. their always so small


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well he's probably used to looking at small stuff.... kinda like you huh???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:43 AM~8805935
> *well he's probably used to looking at small stuff.... kinda like you huh???
> *


 :uh: i dont have to post larger pics to make my shit look large


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

i won't lie and say i got a 4-door box..... but i do got a 2-door....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:53 AM~8806018
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i won't lie and say i got a 4-door box..... but i do got a 2-door....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres bodine at :dunno:

and monteman with the 4 door box pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 08:22 PM~8806278
> *wheres bodine at :dunno:
> 
> and monteman with the 4 door box pics?
> *



can't take pics of what he don't got......


----------



## tyhodge07

hno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 12:22 AM~8806278
> *wheres bodine at :dunno:
> 
> and monteman with the 4 door box pics?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup man..... that fukker posted those pics and ran...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 11:45 PM~8806445
> *sup man..... that fukker posted those pics and ran...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

not much  look what i got


----------



## rollinoldskoo

twinn got a 82 conversion for that elcamino homie....

make it look like this....


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOL @ the daytona! :biggrin: 


you going to LS the elco?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 12:57 AM~8806512
> *LOL @ the daytona!  :biggrin:
> you going to LS the elco?
> *


lol...daytona was 4.00 at walmart .....yeah i want to get LS for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck the LS..... who u see building the 82 body????? well besides me.....


----------



## BODINE

i thought 78-80 was same and 81-87 was same?

or is it 78-82


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i bumped twinns sale thread for you homie..... 82+ were double lights..... 78-81 were single.... i got MPC 81 and 82 kits along with MPC 79 promo


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:11 AM~8806565
> *i bumped twinns sale thread for you homie..... 82+ were double lights..... 78-81 were single.... i got MPC 81 and 82 kits along with MPC 79 promo
> *


thanks.... i like the single best :cheesy: ...ill hit him up whem my ebay action ends tomorrow night


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuck that shit................LS it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 01:14 AM~8806574
> *fuck that shit................LS it.
> *



think i am :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dammit..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:48 AM~8806729
> *dammit.....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


  



















:biggrin: i like the ls


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2007, 12:48 AM~8806733
> *
> :biggrin:  i like the ls
> *



just tell him to fuck off its your car. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 01:50 AM~8806741
> *your car.    :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: 





































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *themonteman*, BODINE

look who finally came back...... :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 12:52 AM~8806750
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, themonteman, BODINE
> 
> look who finally came back......  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



fuck monteWOman


----------



## Tip Slow

yea that that 64 was a diecast,i would make my pics bigger but i don't know how


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 17 2007, 01:55 AM~8806763
> *yea that that 64 was a diecast,i would make my pics bigger but i don't know how
> *


 :angry: 

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2007, 02:56 AM~8806768
> *:angry:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


hey man i had to get it,it was either that or a ford model kit :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 17 2007, 12:55 AM~8806763
> *yea that that 4door box was imaginary,i would make my pics bigger but i don't know how
> *



^^WTF


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2007, 02:59 AM~8806779
> *^^WTF
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan

avatar test, cant get a pic of it finished til the laptop with card reader is fixed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice.... 67???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2007, 12:59 AM~8806779
> *^^WTF
> *





bwahahahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## BODINE

see everyone tomorrow night :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 01:03 AM~8806796
> *nice.... 67???
> *


yeah, orion silver extra fine flake base, hok hot pink pearl, then 4 dupont chroma clear coats. ive got pics on my cam of it together, ass up nose down, btu my damn laptop isnt back til this week.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2007, 01:04 AM~8806803
> *yeah, orion silver extra fine flake base, hok hot pink pearl, then 4 dupont chroma clear coats. ive got pics on my cam of it together, ass up nose down, btu my damn laptop isnt back til this week.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2007, 01:04 AM~8806803
> *yeah, orion silver extra fine flake base, hok hot pink pearl, then 4 dupont chroma clear coats. ive got pics on my cam of it together, ass up nose down, btu my damn laptop isnt back til this week.
> *



so how are you posting on here?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 16 2007, 10:04 PM~8806801
> *see everyone tomorrow night  :biggrin:
> *


same here homies.....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

im feelin that paint.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 01:07 AM~8806823
> *so how are you posting on here?
> *


my desktop, but it doesnt have a card reader. an the pics im posting are already in my putfile account.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 17 2007, 04:09 AM~8806834
> *my desktop, but it doesnt have a card reader. an the pics im posting are already in my putfile account.
> *


ur cam dont have a link cable? what kind of cam is it, i have a cable ill sell you (make sure itll work first)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 01:12 AM~8806851
> *ur cam dont have a link cable? what kind of cam is it, i have a cable ill sell you (make sure itll work first)
> *



that what I was thinking. Take pics and use the image uploader on this site thru the usb port.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 01:12 AM~8806851
> *ur cam dont have a link cable? what kind of cam is it, i have a cable ill sell you (make sure itll work first)
> *


 its an older model fuji finepics,a205, I do have the cable somewhere, but I have no clue where it is, cause for the last 6 months ive just been using the card reader on my laptop, til the wifi card went and motherboard fried. lol but i should have it back by tuesday.


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2998717


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006619

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006739


----------



## mademan

* figured out how to transfer from my cellphone to comp. pics will be shitty, but I will produce em in a few minutes,


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 03:19 AM~8806869
> *http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2998717
> *


http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2998717

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006619

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006739

damn to bad im not really a vett fan


----------



## tyhodge07

thats all i found on there were vetts


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3008144


----------



## tyhodge07

zach might want this:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2997376


----------



## mademan

allrighty shitty cell pics as promised. ill have good outdoor pics within a few days.
for what I paid for this phone, the pics suck!!! its the new samsung m620 upstage.


----------



## Tip Slow

do anybody on use that revell program?


----------



## Tip Slow

i like the way that pala has it's ass all up in the air


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 01:34 AM~8806897
> *zach might want this:
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2997376
> *



No gravity feed :thumbsdown:


----------



## southside groovin

shit i guess its time to get to work....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 17 2007, 01:36 AM~8806902
> *do anybody on use that revell program?
> *



what where they send you parts? 

if so no. People abuse that, want shit for free too much. Just buy another or trade some shit for what you want. No need of getting "free" shit.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 01:46 AM~8806914
> *shit i guess its time to get to work....
> *



:wave: sup boi?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 17 2007, 04:39 AM~8806907
> *No gravity feed :thumbsdown:
> *


for 7 bucks, for primer :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 01:49 AM~8806920
> *for 7 bucks, for primer :dunno:
> *



i gotta cheap GRAVITY FEED primer gun


and that one u posted looks as old as my grandma LOL


but good lookin out though homie!! now if u find any finisheline or sata gravity feed guns on there then i'll be really interested :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 03:47 AM~8806916
> *what where they send you parts?
> 
> if so no.    People abuse that,  want shit for free too much.  Just buy another or trade some shit for what you want.  No need of getting "free" shit.
> *


i heard some people been doin that


----------



## zfelix

Alright then homies ima clock out i got to pass da fuck out! talk to you girls tomarrow :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

> *sup boi?*


nada bro just makin another distributor for the caddy and gettin ready to clean the pumps up for it. im gonna use the pegasus pumps i had for breathless b/c im puttin doughs setup in breathless.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Sep 17 2007, 01:55 AM~8806928-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then homies ima clock out i got to pass da fuck out! talk to you girls and Travis tomarrow :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see ya bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 01:58 AM~8806933
> *nada bro just makin another distributor for the caddy and gettin ready to clean the pumps up for it. im gonna use the pegasus pumps i had for breathless b/c im puttin doughs setup in breathless.....
> *



hell yea. Soon as I get my $$ str8, hes got some waiting for me also. Soon hopefully to have them pumps in all my rides.


----------



## mademan

im outty too guys. catch ya tomoro. day off so ima get my build on.


----------



## southside groovin

c ya guys.....


----------



## Tip Slow

damn southside ya leavein???


----------



## LowandBeyond

themonteman Post Today, 02:15 AM 
O Dogg


Group: First Year
Posts: 1,238

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman 
:0


----------



## southside groovin

nah im not. was just sayin bye to zfelix and mademan...

shit i still got almost 2 hours to work with. need to go hit this stick a couple times tho....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 04:17 AM~8806975
> *themonteman Post Today, 02:15 AM
> O Dogg
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 1,238
> 
> You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> :0
> *


Don't care :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 02:17 AM~8806976
> *nah im not. was just sayin bye to zfelix and mademan...
> 
> shit i still got almost 2 hours to work with. need to go hit this stick a couple times tho....
> *



sticky stick? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: or cancer stick :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

hey travis i ordered that truck. waitin on beto to figure out shipping on the trailer.... brb


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 02:20 AM~8806985
> *hey travis i ordered that truck. waitin on beto to figure out shipping on the trailer.... brb
> *



cool shit. We going to build them or a bomb? 
Or both and put the bomb on the trl of the custom trucks>? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

get down with your badself monteman! :cheesy: You and 88mcls are goodass dancers.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2007, 04:23 AM~8806997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get down with your badself monteman!  :cheesy:    You and 88mcls are goodass dancers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck you!!!


----------



## southside groovin

> *sticky stick? cheesy.gif cheesy.gif cheesy.gif or cancer stick*


black & mild. me and the wifey got drunk as hell at the fair and decided blacks were ok for this weekend only. i cant get addicted to blacks b/c they give me a headache....



> *cool shit. We going to build them or a bomb?
> Or both and put the bomb on the trl of the custom trucks>?*


ill leave that up to you, but remember we gotta have a loooong deadline. im tryin to do sum custom shit with that truck. when are we startin again? i glued the 2 piece hood on my 37 into 1 piece b/c it didnt fit together right and now im anxious to resplit it and see if i can talk highlander into showin me how to make hinges for it


----------



## Tip Slow

hey southside what kind of car is that in your avitar


----------



## southside groovin

my old 91 caprice. sold it to buy the 95 i got now. tryin to buy it back for the wifey. blow the pic up and post it in here if you know how. i got a 2ft.x 4ft poster of it right above my workbench :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

shit homie i don't know how to blow a pic up.i want to learn tho


----------



## southside groovin

hows this look so far for my first time wirin a motor?


----------



## LowandBeyond

cool deal. It'll be along deadline. We both slow as hell building. We'll start here in a month or two. 

Black n milds.  the cherry ones are cool. had me a big cherry mild this weekend. Didn't taste like cherries tho. Indo, smelled more like outdo.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 02:40 AM~8807018
> *hows this look so far for my first time wirin a dist cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I'd say it looks unfinished.  Wheres the motor? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

lol sittin next to it. got 1 more loom to put on it b4 it goes on the motor. just wanted to make sure i was headed in the right direction. pisses me off b/c this is the 2nd 1 ive made for this car. first 1 i glued the wires on turned around to type sumthin on here and let the glue dry, turned back around and it was gone. oh well tho. by the time i find it ill be ready to start the other caddy and i can rip the wires outta that 1 and put red wires on....

whats a good way to narrow tires and get a straight cut so it dont look all fucked up?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 02:50 AM~8807024
> *lol sittin next to it. got 1 more loom to put on it b4 it goes on the motor. just wanted to make sure i was headed in the right direction. pisses me off b/c this is the 2nd 1 ive made for this car. first 1 i glued the wires on turned around to type sumthin on here and let the glue dry, turned back around and it was gone. oh well tho. by the time i find it ill be ready to start the other caddy and  i can rip the wires outta that 1 and put red wires on....
> 
> whats a good way to narrow tires and get a straight cut so it dont look all fucked up?
> *



narrow tires for what? :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin

that stepside truck. i bought 1 of those sets of wheels from hobby lobby this weekend and theyll look good on it but the wheels and tires need to be narrowed from the back. wheels wont be a problem but the tires r another story....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 17 2007, 02:58 AM~8807026
> *that stepside truck. i bought 1 of those sets of wheels from hobby lobby this weekend and theyll look good on it but the wheels and tires need to be narrowed from the back. wheels wont be a problem but the tires r another story....
> *




cut the bed out. LOL. Just dremal them down. Then lay flat and sand them str8.


----------



## southside groovin

lol yeah im gonna have to cut the bed out and maybe tub it to lay out anyway, but the wheels r still WAY too wide. on the wheels tho i can just lay them flat on these fingernail files i buy from walmart and sand til theyre narrow enough. on the tires i was thinkin bout clampin them in my hobby vise where the vise would serve as a jig for the cut i need and then runnin my exacto across the top of the vise...

man this wiring is a pain in the ass. but i got 4 wires done tho. gonna go hit this stick a couple more times and let the glue dry so i can get rid of these shakes and finish it up b4 i go to bed...


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea I don't really like to wire either. I lost my little drill bit also. :angry:  I've kinda go to the point where you don't see the engine too much, so I just hurry and drill the block out and stick wires in it. 

I need to find my small bit. :angry: :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

i guess im lucky with that. all my bits are in this little holder. problem is that they arent in their right spots in the holder so i have to eyeball them to what im drillin for and hope i got the right size. im just scared im gonna pull 1 of the wires loose while im bendin it to go in the hole on the block. firing order aint gonna be right either but i think im goin with a little bigger air cleaner on it so hopefully it wont be noticeable. only 2 wires left tho and then its just final assembly from there and that gives me all this week to work on the setup....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 16 2007, 10:36 PM~8806902-->
> 
> 
> 
> do anybody on use that revell program?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 10:47 PM~8806916
> *what where they send you parts?
> 
> if so no.    People abuse that,  want shit for free too much.  Just buy another or trade some shit for what you want.  No need of getting "free" shit.
> *


hey i pay for shipping.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but yea... i've ordered replacement parts and even extra parts from there.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 07:02 PM~8812140
> *hey i pay for shipping....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but yea... i've ordered replacement parts and even extra parts from there.....
> *


Yeah, I HAD to use it when I built my '06 Mustang. I started building it when the kit first came out, I lost a couple parts, and noone else had any spare parts to trade, and I was having a hard time finding the kit on the shelves.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i've HAD to use it too... fucked up the windshield on my 63 and lost the taillights for a 94 impala before....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 11:02 PM~8780240
> *and byran, r u gonna have the $$$ for this monte kit, or am i gonna have to slang it to sum1 else?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

hahhaahaahah


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if i say i'm gonna buy something i'll buy it.....


----------



## tyhodge07

found some more, alot of military shit, and planes, couple cars in there, some u all might want, and even an old airbrush.. might be some sort of collectors item 


http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2999802

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2999875

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3004817

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3004821

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3004845

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3005551

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006684

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3004268

someone will want this one:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3003970

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3006907

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3014772

airbrush, dont know how good it is, looks to be gravity, this is for you zach:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3014118


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 05:03 PM~8812808
> *found some more, alot of military shit, and planes, couple cars in there, some u all might want, and even an old airbrush.. might be some sort of collectors item
> 
> someone will want this one:
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3003970
> *



damn...... thats a real good lot of kits......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8812848
> *damn...... thats a real good lot of kits......
> *


sign up and throw a bid in, its like ebay, but not as busy  and shipping isnt jacked up, and the people that sell them, is through each goodwill store.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
old school shit
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3007632


----------



## rollinoldskoo

is it goodwill like the used clothes stores????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:16 PM~8812921
> *is it goodwill like the used clothes stores????
> *


yep, ull be suprised at what shit u can find there, i check the stores out every now and than, they had some 18"" chrome rims up there last time, brand new in the box, looked decent, they were like 100 a piece..


----------



## tyhodge07

88mcls u remember this thing u had to use :dunno:
............ or u still usin it :biggrin:
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2998782


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 05:21 PM~8812979
> *yep, ull be suprised at what shit u can find there, i check the stores out every now and than, they had some 18"" chrome rims up there last time, brand new in the box, looked decent, they were like 100 a piece..
> *


all they ever have here when i look is busted ass crap toys..... i hve yet to come across model kits.... my grandpa used to hunt them stores for trains... he actually found a lot of old 1940s shit too.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:35 PM~8813066
> *all they ever have here when i look is busted ass crap toys..... i hve yet to come across model kits.... my grandpa used to hunt them stores for trains... he actually found a lot of old 1940s shit too.....
> *


theres a bunch of trains on the shopgoodwill.com site right now, just go under vintage or even search for train
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/search/searchK...ay=&year=&days=


----------



## tyhodge07

u fucks are boring tonight :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 10:40 PM~8813644
> *u fucks are boring tonight :uh:
> *


 :0 u to fucker :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 12:40 AM~8813650
> *:0  u to fucker :cheesy:
> *


i just came back, and only one post


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 10:42 PM~8813666
> *i just came back, and only one post
> *


we were lost without you didnt know what to do :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 12:44 AM~8813676
> *we were lost without you didnt know what to do :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

that budweiser surfboard sold for 41.00+ 30.00 shippin but it didnt have fins on bottom, and was ragged out on bottom


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 12:45 AM~8813690
> *that budweiser surfboard sold for 41.00+ 30.00 shippin but it didnt have fins on bottom, and was ragged out on bottom
> *


throw urs on, and set the reserve at 60-75, since its in near perfect condition, and set 30 for shipping too..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 10:48 PM~8813717
> *throw urs on, and set the reserve at 60-75, since its in near perfect condition, and set 30 for shipping too..
> *


yeah and that guy said in shipping details "this wiill not need a box i will wrap with brown paper and ship " lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 12:49 AM~8813729
> *yeah and that guy said in shipping details "this wiill not need a box i will wrap with brown paper and ship "  lol
> *


do it the same way, lol.. but wrap in old brown paper bags :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8813868
> *WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 BE NICE


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## tyhodge07

"cough, punk biatch"


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 11:25 PM~8813994
> *"cough, im a punk biatch"
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: damn server :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 11:31 PM~8814022
> *:roflmao: damn server :uh:
> *


lol......sure whore :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 01:34 AM~8814041
> *lol......sure whore :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

i need the moon wheels


----------



## tyhodge07

non on ebay?


----------



## BODINE

in 1:8


----------



## tyhodge07

these are the shit


----------



## BODINE

eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2007, 01:47 AM~8814113
> *in 1:8
> *


  
http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...=8&idproduct=31


----------



## tyhodge07

search no longer :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## BODINE

damn server


----------



## tyhodge07

see, u did it too :roflmao: and after that shit happends it has a server busy error, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...3&idproduct=412

i like that :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 12:06 AM~8814183
> *see, u did it too :roflmao: and after that shit happends it has a server busy error, lol
> *


i always thought u were bulllshittin....lol....... i just thought you firgured out a good whoring method


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: it isnt me, it happends. lol


----------



## BODINE

> :no: it isnt me, it happends. lol
> i know now :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got some semi rims :dunno: i want to see the size of them next to some 20'' wheels.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 12:10 AM~8814205
> *anyone got some semi rims :dunno: i want to see the size of them next to some 20'' wheels.
> *


----------



## BODINE

thats next to 1:24 gmc pickup


----------



## tyhodge07

some like these, how they come out, them are like some duelly rims or something


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell is wrong with this guy :uh: :twak:
http://www.blert.net/fleetwood/repaint.html


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: damn server :uh:


----------



## BODINE

thats the nicest caddy ive seen


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea if u were in the grease years :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: done it again.. oh well, my post counts are shooting up, lol


----------



## BODINE

wtf u doin that on purpose


----------



## BODINE

wtf u doin that on purpose :0


----------



## tyhodge07

nope, it keeps doin it for some reason... :dunno: why tho.. kinda annoying, and u wouldnt think id say that, but it is.. well anyways, before the last site fuck up, i was at like 126 or somethin

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,529 182 2.28% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,342 173 2.17% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 17,735 139 1.74% 
impala65 Jul 2007 207 66 0.83% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,255 55 0.69% 
impala_1962_ss_slow_lane Mar 2003 13,078 55 0.69% 
drasticbean May 2002 15,325 52 0.65% 
X-C.I.S(SSCC) Aug 2007 371 51 0.64% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,221 48 0.60% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,129 44 0.55%


----------



## BODINE

almost # 1


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, but like half of them dont count..


----------



## BODINE

im in 10th :0


----------



## BODINE

im in 10th :0


----------



## tyhodge07

movin on up


----------



## BODINE

but bout to go to bed


----------



## tyhodge07

actually 9th now


----------



## tyhodge07

yea me too.. this shit is annoying :uh:


----------



## BODINE

woooooo hoooooo....im like hno: hno: wandering what biggs is gonna give me !!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, im about to check through all my sites i get on and see if anything new is goin on, than get to bed


----------



## tyhodge07

u prolly dont wanna know what hes givin ya, maybe he's givin ya some moon hub caps.. since u been lost tryin to find them


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 12:40 AM~8814371
> *u prolly dont wanna know what hes givin ya, maybe he's givin ya some moon hub caps.. since u been lost tryin to find them
> *


 :0 :0 ....i told him anything is cool :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

than it might be something u dont really want :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

anything from him will prolly ber awsome to me


----------



## tyhodge07

itll be somethin cool.. prolly a bucnh of flock, since hes a flockin flocker


----------



## tyhodge07

im about to get to bed..


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im off to bed.. :wave:

*Todays Top 10 Posters*
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*1 tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,356 184 2.31% *
2 LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,529 182 2.30% 
3 luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 17,735 139 1.76% 
4impala65 Jul 2007 207 66 0.83% 
5MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,255 55 0.70% 
6impala_1962_ss_slow_lane Mar 2003 13,079 54 0.68% 
7X-C.I.S(SSCC) Aug 2007 371 51 0.65% 
*8 BODINE Aug 2002 4,584 48 0.61% *
9INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER Jan 2005 4,859 42 0.53% 
*10 LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,221 41 0.52% *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 12:01 AM~8814436
> *alright, im off to bed.. :wave:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Ghey Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> 1 themonteman - very ghey, loves the cack
> 2 4pump_caddy - flaming
> 3 ******** Jun 2006 17,735 139 1.76%
> 4 ********Jul 2007 207 66 0.83%
> 5 ******** Mar 2004 64,255 55 0.70%
> 6 red69chevy (88mscls)  0.68% - just a little ghey
> 7 ********* Aug 2007 371 51 0.65%
> 8 88mcls 2.30% - ghey but doesnt know it
> 9 ********* Jan 2005 4,859 42 0.53%
> chrisguthro 41 0.52%  - very ghey also cause I had to call the cops in his city to get my end of the trade.
> *



whats up with this ^??


----------



## southside groovin

> *1 themonteman - very ghey, loves the cack*


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 18 2007, 12:49 AM~8814545
> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2 thats fuckin great. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 03:01 AM~8814436
> *alright, im off to bed.. :wave:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Ghey Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> 1 themonteman - very ghey, loves the cack
> 2 4pump_caddy - flaming
> 3 ******** Jun 2006 17,735 139 1.76%
> 4 ********Jul 2007 207 66 0.83%
> 5 ******** Mar 2004 64,255 55 0.70%
> 6 red69chevy (88mscls)  0.68% - just a little ghey
> 7 ********* Aug 2007 371 51 0.65%
> 8 88mcls 2.30% - ghey but doesnt know it
> 9 ********* Jan 2005 4,859 42 0.53%
> chrisguthro 41 0.52% - very ghey also cause I had to call the cops in his city to get my end of the trade.
> 
> *


:0 :roflmao: called him ms cls


----------



## tyhodge07

my daughter is so cute :biggrin: the only music she likes is rap music, lol.. and she loves that soulja boy shit :uh: she'll be noddin her head to it, and doin t he 1 hand motion, while movin up and down :roflmao: she loves that kanye song too..


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, got a quick vid, shes not gettin to into it with the cam on her tho :angry:


----------



## BODINE

i gotta go to work so wont be on tonight


----------



## tyhodge07

poor bo, i didnt work yesterday or today :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dumb asses...... the server does those fukkin multiple posts when u keep clicking and clicking to do a post..... u only gotta click once dumb fucks...... :uh: :uh: just click and wait..... if it takes to long just click to go to the model car section.... chances are you'll see that the post did go thru.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 11:06 AM~8816694
> *alright, got a quick vid, shes not gettin to into it with the cam on her tho  :angry:
> 
> *



thats like my 2 year old nephew... hell dance to anything!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 10:58 PM~8820557
> *dumb asses...... the server does those fukkin multiple posts when u keep clicking and clicking to do a post..... u only gotta click once dumb fucks......  :uh:  :uh:  just click and wait..... if it takes to long just click to go to the model car section.... chances are you'll see that the post did go thru.....
> *


:no: i have to click 2-5 times for each post i do (only when i do quick reply) , no matter what, when i do that itll post one post than reload the page, if i click once and wait, i have to close the browser down, than open it back up..  its either the server or my comp, but i think its the server, some days will go smooth some days it wont, when it wont it does it all day :dunno: and i can click the 2-5 times to make a single post, and it appear with 25 posts :dunno: seems weird to me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

one click..... gotta be your comp or your connection.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 09:02 PM~8821173
> *one click..... gotta be your comp or your connection.....
> *



yes it is......log off and have a nice day.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 12:02 AM~8821173
> *one click..... gotta be your comp or your connection.....
> *


connection is fine, matter fact perfect  comp is fine, ran all scans, nothing.. its the server, it doesnt happen all the time, like i said when it does, it does the whole day


----------



## rollinoldskoo

your fukkin ISPs server......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 12:22 AM~8821340
> *your fukkin ISPs server......
> *


could be, were on sbc high speed, and alot of ppl use that shit..


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

my connection sucks lately too


----------



## tyhodge07

u on sbc too?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

no verizon


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 06:34 PM~8821417
> *u on sbcin1966newport too?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

[/quote]


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin bored..... aren't you....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8821733
> *fukkin bored..... aren't you....
> *




naw not me.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

wheres southside groovin, BODINE and themontewoman at tonight???? looks like we got a stupid pic contest again tonight..... hope hearse bitch don't show up.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 02:20 AM~8822038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8822049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 02:20 AM~8822038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8822038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8822049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8822049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## southside groovin

> *wheres southside groovin, BODINE and themontewoman at tonight???? looks like we got a stupid pic contest again tonight..... hope hearse bitch don't show up.....*


:wave:


----------



## southside groovin

damn u got me


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

low, theres somethin wrong with you and cocks, u draw cocks, u search for "caution i love cock" signs on google, a bear bustin a nut on a squirrel, i think theres something that ur slowly lettin out.. to me it seems kinda weird, with all the shit u post to do with dicks, doesnt seem normal..


----------



## southside groovin

Cars, Trucks, & Motorcycles


AcademyMA004 Honda CB250N Hawk (sealed, 1/12) $10.00 
AccurateMiniature5003 1970 McLaren M8B Can Am Racer (sealed) $20.00 
AccurateMiniature5004A McLaren M8B 1971 Can-Am Racer - (sealed) $30.00 
AccurateMiniatures5000	Corvette Grand Sport Sebring 1964 (sealed) $20.00 
Advent3104	1960 Chevy Corvette - (sealed) $12.00 
Airfix0605	Ferrari Daytona 365 GTB (sealed) $15.00 
Airfix06420	Bugatti EB110 (sealed) $18.00 
Airfix1315	1911 Rolls Royce (1/32, early 1960's) $10.00 
AmericanSatco30001 Nissan Pathfinder $20.00 
AmericanSatco30002 4 Runner $20.00 
AMT2020-300 North American Van Lines Tractor & Trailer (1969, 1/32) $45.00 
AMT2023 Jaguar SS-100 (sealed, 1/32) $8.00 
AMT2025 M.G.T.C. - (sealed, 1/32) $10.00 
AMT2136P	1940 Ford Early Modified (sealed) $12.00 
AMT21376P Ridge Runner Pinto $10.00 
AMT21651P 1965 Chevy Chevelle Modified Stocker (sealed) $19.00 
AMT21709	1932 Ford Jalopy Stock Car Fast Freddy (sealed) $19.00 
AMT21710P 1932 Ford Vicky Jalopy Stock Car (sealed) $20.00 
AMT21736P Ritchie Evans Chevy King of the Modifieds (sealed) $14.00 
AMT2205 1962 Chevy Corvette Hard Top/Convertible (1970's Countdown Series) $12.00 
AMT2211 1969 Chevy Chevelle Convertible (1970's Countdown Series) $60.00 
AMT2710 Monroe Magnum Ford Courier - (sealed) $20.00 
AMT2903 1929 Ford A Roadster A Vinger (sealed) $29.00 
AMT3002 Penske PC-6 Norton Spirit (sealed) $24.00 
AMT30040	Carolina Crusher Monster Truck (sealed, 1/32, Snap Fast) $8.00 
AMT3005 Grilles & Bumpers (Orig 1960's Parts Pack) $9.00 
AMT30052	1941 Ford Woody - (sealed) $10.00 
AMT30053	1971 Dodge Charger (sealed) $10.00 
AMT30074	1986 Chevy El Camino (sealed) $12.00 
AMT30079	1969 Muscle Cars Superset (sealed, includes Ford Torino, Olds Hurst 442, Plymouth Barracuda) $40.00 
AMT30080	Show Off Hauler Super Set (sealed, includes 1991 Chevy Stepside Pickup, DIsplay Case Trailer & 1957 Corvette Street Machine) $39.00


----------



## southside groovin

you guys need anything off this list LMK, and ill give ya the guys email addy....

actually, do y'all even wanna see the rest of the list? its fuckin LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG. i think this guys tryin to sell out a hobby shop or sum shit....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 02:43 AM~8822141
> *Cars, Trucks, & Motorcycles
> AcademyMA004 Honda CB250N Hawk (sealed, 1/12)  $10.00
> AccurateMiniature5003 1970 McLaren M8B Can Am Racer (sealed)  $20.00
> AccurateMiniature5004A McLaren M8B 1971 Can-Am Racer - (sealed)  $30.00
> AccurateMiniatures5000	Corvette Grand Sport Sebring 1964 (sealed)  $20.00
> Advent3104	1960 Chevy Corvette - (sealed)  $12.00
> Airfix0605	Ferrari Daytona 365 GTB (sealed)  $15.00
> Airfix06420	Bugatti EB110 (sealed)  $18.00
> Airfix1315	1911 Rolls Royce (1/32, early 1960's)  $10.00
> AmericanSatco30001 Nissan Pathfinder  $20.00
> AmericanSatco30002 4 Runner  $20.00
> AMT2020-300 North American Van Lines Tractor & Trailer (1969, 1/32)  $45.00
> AMT (A MANS TESTICLES) OVER YOUR MOUTH FOR A NIGHT $1.00
> AMT2023 Jaguar SS-100 (sealed, 1/32)  $8.00
> AMT2025 M.G.T.C. - (sealed, 1/32)  $10.00
> AMT2136P	1940 Ford Early Modified (sealed)  $12.00
> AMT21376P Ridge Runner Pinto  $10.00
> AMT21651P 1965 Chevy Chevelle Modified Stocker (sealed)  $19.00
> AMT21709	1932 Ford Jalopy Stock Car Fast Freddy (sealed)  $19.00
> AMT21710P 1932 Ford Vicky Jalopy Stock Car (sealed)  $20.00
> AMT21736P Ritchie Evans Chevy King of the Modifieds (sealed)  $14.00
> AMT2205 1962 Chevy Corvette Hard Top/Convertible (1970's Countdown Series)  $12.00
> AMT2211 1969 Chevy Chevelle Convertible (1970's Countdown Series)  $60.00
> AMT2710 Monroe Magnum Ford Courier - (sealed)  $20.00
> AMT2903 1929 Ford A Roadster A Vinger (sealed)  $29.00
> AMT3002 Penske PC-6 Norton Spirit (sealed)  $24.00
> AMT30040	Carolina Crusher Monster Truck (sealed, 1/32, Snap Fast)  $8.00
> AMT3005 Grilles & Bumpers (Orig 1960's Parts Pack)  $9.00
> AMT30052	1941 Ford Woody - (sealed)  $10.00
> AMT30053	1971 Dodge Charger (sealed)  $10.00
> AMT30074	1986 Chevy El Camino (sealed)  $12.00
> AMT30079	1969 Muscle Cars Superset (sealed, includes Ford Torino, Olds Hurst 442, Plymouth Barracuda)  $40.00
> AMT30080	Show Off Hauler Super Set (sealed, includes 1991 Chevy Stepside Pickup, DIsplay Case Trailer & 1957 Corvette Street Machine)  $39.00
> *


i think lowandbeyond would be down for that


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^^^^^is that you?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 02:53 AM~8822156
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^is that you?
> *


u should know it isnt, since u got my pic saved on ur comp :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDmOdTVf8gA


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 02:55 AM~8822161
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDmOdTVf8gA
> *


another thing to do with a dick :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

ocular penetration :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

im out :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

me too.... gotta pick up my wifey from work...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 11:57 PM~8822164
> *another thing to do with a dick  :uh:
> *



maybe your reconizing that because thats what you want to hear? Maybe your liking the caulk homie.  

And since when is plucking a old ladies eye ball out and skull fucking her gay? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 11:42 PM~8822133
> *theres somethin wrong with me, I love cocks, I draw cocks, I search for "caution i love cock" signs on google, a bear bustin a nut on a squirrel, i think theres something that I'm slowly lettin out.. to me it seems kinda weird that I have these feelings for other men, with all the shit I post to do with dicks, doesnt seem normal that I let my girlfriend stick shit in my butt...
> *


***


----------



## southside groovin

damn i wish i knew what state my ferrari was comin from....


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

i got off work 2 hours early


----------



## BODINE

caught this at work

:0


----------



## southside groovin

lmao i went in to work and we had 4 transmissions to fix and retest. i was like cool ill be outta here 4 hours early. about an hour b4 i had planned to leave we found 8 more that dayshift hid so i ended up only gettin off an hour early....


----------



## LowandBeyond

must be nice. I got 1 more hour to go. :angry:  But I was off work last night. Had court monday so said fuck work monday night. The fucker I was sueing didn't even show up. :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

and still got 2 hours OT


----------



## southside groovin

lol i aint seen OT since june.....

aint like it matters tho. highest i ever made was with 30 hours OT and my check was $1200 for 2 weeks. and i get paid pretty decent........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:03 AM~8822410
> *lol i aint seen OT since june.....
> 
> aint like it matters tho. highest i ever made was with 30 hours OT and my check was $1200 for 2 weeks. and i get paid pretty decent........
> *



WTF I wouldn't get out of bed for 1200 every 2 weeks. Fuck, thats my check with only 30 hours total. :biggrin: 

Ive worked here for 7.5 years. My 1st 3 years here I only made str8 time. Then they come out and gave everyone OT. fuck I pretty much made more $$$ on str8 time after all the BS taxes they take.


----------



## BODINE

i only make bout 700 a week


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:08 AM~8822415
> *i only make bout 700 a week
> *




buy this BodineVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362956 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

we can build a kit together


----------



## BODINE

:0 

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BODINE, themonteman, southside groovin


----------



## southside groovin

shit ive only been where im at 3.5 years and im the highest paid person with my job title at the plant. next year, im takin A.S.E. classes and gonna try to get certified for electrical and transmissions. if i pass my test, ill get a $500 bonus, a leather jacket and a $3 an hour raise. on top of that in about a month, im biddin on a leadman position on my team and my supervisor has pretty much said that when it comes up ive already got the job. leadman pay ranges from $12.15-$14.50 an hour, depending on where you are on the pay scale. i topped out my pay scale when i hit $11.90 and i make 12.15 now so when i get my new position i should be makin right around 15 an hour :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## southside groovin

does this t fitting look too big?


----------



## LowandBeyond

alittle bit. It may look koo after its plumbed and wired.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:09 AM~8822418
> *buy this BodineVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362956 :biggrin:
> *



what ya want for it? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> *alittle bit. It may look koo after its plumbed and wired.*


thanx bro. thas what i was thinkin too. still need to sand a little off of it also. thank god its the only 1 in this setup b/c it was a bitch to drill out. oh and 1 more thing. i hate those pumps :angry: they look like shit.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 01:05 AM~8822182
> *me too.... gotta pick up my wifey from work...
> *


does he come back or gone for the morn?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:36 AM~8822448
> *does he come back or gone for the morn?
> *


he picked up his ol lady, so hes at home being pussy whipped. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:38 AM~8822452
> *he picked up his ol lady,    so hes at home being pussy whipped.    :0  :0  :0
> *


oooooo OK!!
lolol



my wife is cooooollll she dont care what i do as long as i dont spend the money for bills.....welll or cheat :biggrin: which i never would


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:40 AM~8822453
> *oooooo OK!!
> lolol
> my wife is cooooollll she dont care what i do as long as i dont spend the money for bills.....welll or cheat :biggrin: which i never would
> *



but she would................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:45 AM~8822456
> *but she would...................  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no way :biggrin: or i would be gone


----------



## southside groovin

lmao my wife got mad this weekend. i spent every second away from home with her and then when we got home i was in here workin on the caddy. said i was neglecting her for my models :ugh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 04:47 AM~8822459
> *lmao my wife got mad this weekend. i spent every second away from home with her and then when we got home i was in here workin on the caddy. said i was neglecting her for my models :ugh:
> *


lololol mine dont care


----------



## southside groovin

well shit you guys, im off to bed. ill see ya on the flip. dont forget those pics travis :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

what is the best score u can get  mine is 26 

http://www.webworksllc.com/games/Mini-Putt.cfm


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:45 AM~8822456
> *but she would...................  :0  :biggrin:
> *


where did u go? u on lock down?


----------



## BODINE

try this shyt 


:0 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~pontipak/redsquare.html


----------



## BODINE

i got 17.063 seconds


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 04:42 AM~8822498
> *where did u go? u on lock down?
> *




lock down .....................shit. Had to clock out at work. Getting ready to head home homie. Send that 57 to me. We'll do it up. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

aight ..... i stiil need to paint hood and trunk..... you want me to paint any thing else?....engine?, undercarriage.....what all you wanna do?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 05:34 AM~8822565
> *aight  ..... i stiil need to paint hood and trunk..... you want me to paint any thing else?....engine?, undercarriage.....what all you wanna do?
> *



whatever bro.......don't matter to me. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 07:26 AM~8822487
> *what is the best score u can get   mine is 26
> 
> http://www.webworksllc.com/games/Mini-Putt.cfm
> *


i got 68 (par 48) so i got 20 over par.. is urs over par :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 08:07 AM~8822524
> *i got 17.063 seconds
> *


17.062 is my best, im gonna get 18+ :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

17.782 hno:


----------



## southside groovin

damn u startin the whorin early....


----------



## tyhodge07

20.844 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 04:56 AM~8822507
> *try this shyt
> :0
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~pontipak/redsquare.html
> *



24.106 seconds :biggrin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

17.609....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I last 32.578 !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2007, 03:01 PM~8825599
> *I  last    32.578  !
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## BODINE

18.844 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2007, 05:01 PM~8825599
> *I  last    32.578  !
> *


 :uh: prove it, take a screen shot. press print screen, than open up paint and click paste


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 08:40 PM~8828404
> *:uh:  prove it, take a screen shot. press print screen, than open up paint and click paste
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

how tha hell do i put my screen on here?


----------



## BODINE

The following files were NOT uploaded:
21seconds.bmp, file size(2359.35KB) is greater than 550KB.


----------



## BODINE

i got 21 sec and saved on my computer


----------



## tyhodge07

if u do the print screen button, than u have to go to paint than paste it there than save it, than upload it on here..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 19 2007, 12:38 AM~8822452-->
> 
> 
> 
> he picked up his ol lady,    so hes at home being pussy whipped.    :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u mean beating up the pussy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by southside [email protected] 19 2007, 12:47 AM~8822459
> *lmao my wife got mad this weekend. i spent every second away from home with her and then when we got home i was in here workin on the caddy. said i was neglecting her for my models :ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my wife gets like that too sometimes.....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 19 2007, 12:40 AM~8822453
> *oooooo OK!!
> lolol
> my wife is cooooollll she dont care what i do as long as i dont spend the money for bills.....welll or cheat :biggrin: which i never would
> *


most the time my wifey is like that too....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tip Slow

i got my monte ready for cuttin tomorrow,im gona try to cut some t-tops in it.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 01:27 AM~8829599
> *i got my monte ready for cuttin tomorrow,im gona try to cut some t-tops in it.
> *


 :uh: *POST PICS OF THE 4 DOOR BOX* :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 01:29 AM~8829608
> *You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 12:28 AM~8829607
> *:uh: POST PICS OF THE 4 DOOR BOX :uh:
> *


If you want pics ask my sis she has it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 01:32 AM~8829635
> *If you want pics ask my sis she has it
> *


 :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics of your supposed monte then....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 10:34 PM~8829652
> *:uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:
> *



no shit. bullshitter.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 01:32 AM~8829635
> *If you want pics ask my sis she has it
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> pics of your supposed monte then....
> 
> it's that aerocoupe that had those 30'' rims on it,i took em off.i haven't started cuttin yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, *themonteman*

*bullshittinmuthafukker..........*


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> pics of your supposed monte then....
> 
> it's that aerocoupe that had those 30'' rims on it,i took em off.i haven't started cuttin yet
> 
> 
> 
> lets see it the or are you a *bullshittinmuthafukker..........*
Click to expand...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 01:43 AM~8829724
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, themonteman
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

themonteman


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 12:45 AM~8829735
> *lets see it the or are you a bullshittinmuthafukker..........
> *


hold on a sec so your sayin that i don't have a monte???i showed fuckin pics of it on here before.thats when it had rims on it.i haven't even painted it yet,i just took the rims off it and thats it.i haven't even started on it yet :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 07:49 PM~8829760
> *hold on a sec so your sayin that i don't have a monte???i showed fuckin pics of it on here before.thats when it had rims on it.i haven't even painted it yet,i just took the rims off it and thats it.i haven't even started on it yet :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 10:53 PM~8829778
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I'll answer for him.............

"I don't have a camera nor do I build shit" 
wait hold up...............thats how I type. 

This is him. 
"I'z dun't hav a camora & I dont not buiold noffin."


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 01:52 AM~8829773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


they spelt GAY wrong


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 12:53 AM~8829778
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so your sayin that i didn't take em off cause i haven't showed any pics.Rollin just read the damn post,it's the SAME MONTE but WITH OUT THE RIMS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

it took you 20 minute to type this? 

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## tyhodge07

ok, now lets see some pics of this 4 door box, and im sure u would of posted tons of pics if u had one anyways


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 12:56 AM~8829791
> *I'll answer for him.............
> 
> "I don't have a camera nor do I build shit"
> wait hold up...............thats how I type.
> 
> This is him.
> "I'z dun't hav a camora & I dont not buiold noffin."
> *


oh yea i have a camphone,i know i don't show any builds but i really don't give a fuck.i pay my bills and i put my food on the table for my fam before i build a modelcar.now don't that make any sence?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8829844
> *oh yea i have a camphone,i know i don't show any builds but i really don't give a fuck.i pay my bills and i put my food on the table for my fam before i build a modelcar.now don't that make any sence?
> *


*bullshittinmuthafukker..........*


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 01:05 AM~8829851
> *bullshittinmuthafukker..........
> *


how am i???i don't get it.im not about to starve to fuckin death over a modelcar.if thats what you want to do then it,Since im off tomorrow i will get started on the monte and i will post up pics.No need to be a baby over some one else shit


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^^^^your dumb


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8829880
> *how am i???i don't get it.im not about to starve to fuckin death over a modelcar.if thats what you want to do then it,Since im off tomorrow i will get started on the monte and i will post up pics.No need to be a baby over some one else shit
> *


its not people bein babies man, its you frontin, sayin you have shit and cant back it up. if its not in your possesion, or you dont have a cam, DONT FUCKIN BRAG ABOUT it.....why does your sister have the 4door box????



....Pics of sister... or ban?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude.... just show us somethin... u keep talkin about shit you "got" but can't show pics of shit even tho you "got a camera"

*bullshittinmuthafukker..........*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 11:18 PM~8829912
> *its not people bein babies man, its you frontin, sayin you have shit and cant back it up. if its not in your possesion, or you dont have a cam, DONT FUCKIN BRAG ABOUT it.....why does your sisters have the 4door box????
> ....Pics of sister... or ban?
> *



YES!!! your sisters box!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 01:18 AM~8829912
> *its not people bein babies man, its you frontin, sayin you have shit and cant back it up. if its not in your possesion, or you dont have a cam, DONT FUCKIN BRAG ABOUT it.....why does your sister have the 4door box????
> ....Pics of sister... or ban?
> *


she told me she would give me $50 for it so i said ok.i do have a cam i never said i didn't.rollin know i have a aerocoupe cause it had some 30'' rims on it.i just took the rims off


----------



## mademan

Just finished wetsanding/prepping for clear.
"cash money"
shaved out, hood chrome/hood emblems, trunk emblems, handles.

House of Kolor Orion Silver extra fine flake, masked and sprayed the front hald HOK limetime shimrin pearl, unmasked and sprayed the whole thing in HOK lime-gold pearl.... all real HOK, not walmart shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

build something or shut the fuck up. You have no purpose being here besides for us to clown on. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 11:24 PM~8829967
> *Just finished wetsanding/prepping for clear.
> "cash money"
> shaved out, hood chrome/hood emblems, trunk emblems, handles.
> 
> House of Kolor Orion Silver extra fine flake, masked and sprayed the front hald HOK limetime shimrin pearl, unmasked and sprayed the whole thing in HOK lime-gold pearl.... all real HOK, not walmart shit.
> 
> *




SWEET!!!! Thats dope homie! Keep it up.,


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:23 AM~8829960
> *she told me she would give me $50 for it so i said ok.i do have a cam i never said i didn't.rollin know i have a aerocoupe cause it had some 30'' rims on it.i just took the rims off
> *


im just wondering why the hell your sis would even offer 50 for a model car.. im sure if shes that down with the hobby, knowing its a rare car and would pay 50 for it, we would have done seen her work or she would prolly be on the site showin shit off... now seriously, face the fact, u aint got one, never have, and never will.. admit it, no need in bs'n about it every day :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 01:21 AM~8829936
> *dude.... just show us somethin... u keep talkin about shit you "got" but can't show pics of shit even tho you "got a camera"
> 
> bullshittinmuthafukker..........
> *


look rollin,i took the rims off.i need pics to prove that???i put those rim back on the car were they came from.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 02:25 AM~8829970
> *build something or shut the fuck up.  You have no purpose being here besides for us to clown on.    :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

monteman, heres what a real monte looks like... since all your cars/models seem to be imaginary.
1970 monte carlo (build by me) 1970 1/2 corvette lt-1 built to factory spec 360hp, alum intake, 800quad, hooker headers, exhaust, etc. etc. sold it and the kid rolled it.

never should have sold it to that kid.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:27 AM~8829988
> *look rollin,i took the rims off.i need pics to prove that???i put those rim back on the car were they came from.
> *


u know he isnt talkin about the damn monte, hes talkin about the 4 door box..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:27 AM~8829987
> *im just wondering why the hell your sis would even offer 50 for a model car.. im sure if shes that down with the hobby, knowing its a rare car and would pay 50 for it, we would have done seen her work or she would prolly be on the site showin shit off... now seriously, face the fact, u aint got one, never have, and never will.. admit it, no need in bs'n about it every day  :uh:
> *


yea man she knows a lil bit about modelcars,she has a email where you can get ahold of here it's [email protected]


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 02:28 AM~8830002
> *monteman, heres what a real monte looks like... since all your cars/models seem to be imaginary.
> 1970 monte carlo (build by me) 1970 1/2 corvette lt-1 built to factory spec 360hp, alum intake, 800quad, hooker headers, exhaust, etc. etc. sold it and the kid rolled it.
> 
> never should have sold it to that kid.....
> 
> *


and here is what a 4 door box looks like :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8830014
> *yea man she knows a lil bit about modelcars,she has a email where you can get ahold of here it's    [email protected]
> *


does she have an hourly rate ? or is it flat? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:30 AM~8830014
> *yea man she knows a lil bit about modelcars,she has a email where you can get ahold of here it's    [email protected]
> *


thats ur girls email :uh: isnt her name debra too


----------



## Tip Slow

> monteman, heres what a real monte looks like... since all your cars/models seem to be imaginary.
> 1970 monte carlo (build by me) 1970 1/2 corvette lt-1 built to factory spec 360hp, alum intake, 800quad, hooker headers, exhaust, etc. etc. sold it and the kid rolled it.
> im not a big fan of the early 70's montes just late 70's and all the 80's


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 11:32 PM~8830033
> *thats ur girls email  :uh:  isnt her name debra too
> *



incest is strong in Ill.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:32 AM~8830033
> *thats ur girls email  :uh:  isnt her name debra too
> *


Nope thats not her name


----------



## tyhodge07

also the [email protected] is the same email addy u got on here :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:35 AM~8830057
> *also the [email protected] is the same email addy u got on here :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know thats hers,i don't even go to anyemails cause the shit is stupid.she the one told me about this site


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:37 AM~8830069
> *i know thats hers,i don't even go to anyemails cause the shit is stupid.she the one told me about this site
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: once, again, if shes that into model cars, enough to know how rare a 4 door box is, and pay 50 for it, she'd be on here,, are you sure ur not debra :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 08:35 PM~8830057
> *also the [email protected] is the same email addy u got on here :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup it is....... i just checked him profile email info.... same email address he just posted up... i bet its your mom's email address and you just 13 years old......


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

nother project



..P.s. FUCK THEMONTEMAN and HIS SISTER!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 02:43 AM~8830108
> *nother project
> 
> ..P.s.  FUCK THEMONTEMAN and HIS SISTER!!!
> *


their the same person


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:39 AM~8830081
> *:uh:  :roflmao: once, again, if shes that into model cars, enough to know how rare a 4 door box is, and pay 50 for it, she'd be on here,, are you sure ur not debra :dunno:
> *


yea im suer my name ain't debra,i don't even have a email.she let me use her so i could become a member on here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 08:43 PM~8830108
> *nother project
> 
> ..P.s.  FUCK THEMONTEMAN and HIS SISTER!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

how did your sister/mom stumble onto this site? In the search bar did she type................... Lay, layit, layme, getting layed???? How? 




and mademans breaking out the FUCK monteWOman signs! thats great.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:44 AM~8830115
> *yea im suer my name ain't debra,i don't even have a email.she let me use her so i could become a member on here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 19 2007, 07:36 PM~8829664-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of your supposed monte then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 07:37 PM~8829672
> *no shit.  bullshitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 11:45 PM~8830128
> *:uh:
> *



X2 :uh: :uh: dumb shit......you couldn't have started your own Email addy? Are you not old enough to have one by yourself yet? 
Spam his moms :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 11:47 PM~8830144
> *X2    :uh:  :uh:    dumb shit......you couldn't have started your own Email addy?  Are you not old enough to have one by yourself yet?
> Spam his moms  :0
> *


broke ass bitch couldnt afford an ad supported email account!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

would your name be matt dale :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

so um rollin sayin fuck themonte man hurts me???i don't think so cause those are words witch don't mean shit.Plus if your gona say that you sould say my whole name


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 02:49 AM~8830156
> *so um rollin sayin fuck themonte man hurts me???i don't think so cause those are words witch don't mean shit.Plus if your gona say that you sould say my whole name
> *


FUCK MATT DALE
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

to broke to afford a FREE email addy. LOL. Walfare check didn't come this month monteman, maybe next month we can get your own address so you can be grown up too.


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sidetoside, mademan, themonteman

:0 thinkin how i know ur name, arnt ya :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 11:50 PM~8830159
> *FUCK MATT DALE
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


whoa whoa hold up homie, im still hating on debrah.....

whats this in the trunk of my other project..



p.s I have more projects than themonteman has build kits, fingers, toes, and pennies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 08:54 PM~8830189
> *whoa whoa hold up homie, im still hating on debrah.....
> 
> whats this in the trunk of my other project..
> 
> p.s I have more projects than themonteman has build kits, fingers, toes, and pennies*



same here bro......


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I dunno about the have more than monteman shit. Hes got 2 model kits, 10 fingers, 12 toes and 2 pennies. Thats alot.


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, i threw his name out in the open, and he leaves :tears:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 11:57 PM~8830207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I dunno about the have more than monteman shit.    Hes got 2 model kits,  10 fingers,  12 toes and 2 pennies.  Thats alot.
> *


haha now hes trolling, to see what we are saying about him his mother, his sister, and his imaginary box. hes got it confused its not a 4 door box, its his sisters 4 finger box

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mademan, LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, sidetoside


----------



## tyhodge07

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, mademan, rollinoldskoo, *sidetoside*

whats up man, dont feel shy to join it.. i see you sittin back..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 11:58 PM~8830213
> *damn, i threw his name out in the open, and he leaves :tears:
> *



cool now I can unblock him.......................don't need it anymore. Just say his name and he'll STFU. Or he's telling him momma. "look at these pictures momma, they say fuck me and fuck you and they said they was going to spam your e mail account.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 03:00 AM~8830223
> *cool now I can unblock him.......................don't need it anymore.  Just say his name and he'll STFU.    Or he's telling him momma.    "look at these pictures momma,  they say fuck me and fuck you and they said they was going to spam your e mail account.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 11:59 PM~8830218
> * its not a 4 door box, its his sisters 4 finger box
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
your going to get me fired from my job. I'm laughing my assoff over here. The boss is like WTF. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 19 2007, 08:59 PM~8830218
> *haha now hes trolling, to see what we are saying about him his mother, his sister, and his imaginary box. hes got it confused its not a 4 door box, its his sisters 4 fister box
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mademan, LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, sidetoside
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears: he left and now its boring :tears:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 12:07 AM~8830259
> *:tears: he left and now its boring :tears:
> *


yeah, im outtie too, gotta work in 3 hours, need some sleep.
then after work its time to line em up and clear 4 bodies!
my tangelo belair, cash money 55chevy, snow white 67impala, and a 64 gto


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 03:09 AM~8830273
> *yeah, im outtie too, gotta work  in 3 hours, need some sleep.
> then after work its time to line em up and clear 4 bodies!
> my tangelo belair, cash money 55chevy, snow white 67impala, and a 64 gto
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, just a recap

themontemans's name is matt dale.. he is also known as his so called sister debra. he officially doesnt have a 4 door box, only has 1 monte and no camera to take any pics. his email (sisters) is [email protected] you can email IT anytime and get a quick response from matt, since she dont like emails, cuz their gay in his opinion..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm out too.... nite guys....

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

why u mad? nobody to playwith? I'm sure BODINE be on soon.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: EVERYONES GONE.. FOLLOWING THEIR MASTER (MATT DALE)


----------



## LowandBeyond

2 Members: LowandBeyond, southside groovin

heres someone to fuck with. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave: whatup fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

nothing.....................working. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:angry: my fuckin t fitting is gone :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 20 2007, 12:57 AM~8830446
> *:angry: my fuckin t fitting is gone :angry:
> *



damn dawg, you loose more shit. :angry: :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

just little shit. pisses me off. i got the next 4 days off tho so i think imma remodel the office. just gotta find a place for the rest of the old builds. wife wants them outta the living room....


----------



## Tip Slow

found a donks cadi motor,to put in the monte with some other parts that come from a monteSS motor.


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey do anyone know were i can find that topic with the screen hoppers.i tried searchin but couldn't come up with nothin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fresh home from work , time for bed later fuckers....


----------



## southside groovin

monteman dont say i never did anything for ya

www.merrymelodies.com


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 20 2007, 05:34 AM~8830843
> *monteman dont say i never did anything for ya
> 
> www.merrymelodies.com
> *


i won't man you good people,thanks


----------



## BODINE

im going to work now :angry:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:07 AM~8830943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn, i couldnt even sit there for a minute 1/2 movin a damn box around, lol.. i bet you got pissed when the game ended, and it sucks cuz, everytime i get far or somewhat far, i hit the wall not the other boxes


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 03:23 AM~8830344
> *alright, just a recap
> 
> themontemans's name is matt dale.. he is also known as his so called sister debra.  he officially doesnt have a 4 door box, only has 1 monte and no camera to take any pics. his email (sisters) is [email protected] you can email IT anytime and get a quick response from matt, since she dont like emails, cuz their gay in his opinion..
> 
> 
> *


AND STILL *POST THEM 4 DOOR BOX PICS!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man i wasn't feelin very good last night and went to bed early ! But You'll fucked up MONTEWOMAN Pretty good ! 


HEY MONTE WOMEN ! It sucks getting caught up in a lie! Just prove that you out build TY by posting up 3 built kits and the MAKE BELIVE 4 Dr box or the so called SISTER !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 01:59 PM~8832786
> *Man i  wasn't  feelin  very  good  last  night  and  went  to  bed  early  !  But    You'll  fucked  up  MONTEWOMAN    Pretty  good  !
> HEY    MONTE WOMEN  !    It  sucks  getting  caught  up  in  a  lie!  Just  prove  that  you    out  build  TY  by  posting  up  3  built  kits  and  the MAKE  BELIVE  4 Dr  box  or  the  so  called  SISTER  !
> *


 :angry: i can post up some builds, complete, old ones, but i can post them up atleast :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:43 PM~8833188
> *:angry:  i can post up some builds, complete, old ones, but i can post them up atleast  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Newpage ! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

yo mini, you have one of these as a kid :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 02:00 PM~8833324
> *yo mini, you have one of these as a kid :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY BUDDY ! 



I had his sister ! And what was cool is she had make belive 4dr box caprice kit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit........ no 7 lot of hearses for me.... :sad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 20 2007, 02:57 PM~8833854
> *dammit........ no 7 lot of hearses for me.... :sad:
> *



Pussy ! Your going to lose by 2.50 ! What a jack off ! I thought you said you were going to have a big check ! LOL !


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 12:00 PM~8833324
> *yo mini, you have one of these as a kid :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit i had one of those,me and my cousin threw his ass in a fire when i got sick of him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8833827
> *MY  BUDDY !
> I  had  his  sister !      And  what  was  cool  is  she  had  make belive  4dr  box    caprice kit  !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

i FINALLY got my enzo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

1st
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEk3N8T2SjY...related&search=

2nd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS_yYmGrVmc...related&search=


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 01:19 PM~8834094
> *Pussy  !  Your  going  to  lose  by  2.50  !  What  a  jack off !    I  thought  you said  you were  going to  have  a  big  check !  LOL !
> *


  just watch.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8833854
> *dammit........ no 7 lot of hearses for me.... :sad:
> *


 you damnwell better buy em, cause im gonna call your ass out for a buildoff!!! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 11:08 PM~8830675
> *found a donks cadi motor,to put in the monte with some other parts that come from a monteSS motor.
> *


whats wrong with the monte's motor? the cadillac motor will look smaller in the monte... besides..... if u got the Streetburner or Donk monte it got the chromed out TPI setup....


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 04:02 PM~8836347
> *:wave:
> *



:wave::wave:


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 










:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

im trying to get my 60 finished , cuz i really wanna start on my merc hinging and jambs BEFORE PAINT this time :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE, pancho1969, dade county, 87 fleet, SCLAmoovin'22, 87burb, rollinoldskoo, wagonguy, 93FULLSIZE, eric64impala, mitchapalooza65, drivebye, southside groovin

 


WHAT EVERYONE WORKIN ON?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:07 PM~8836853
> *im trying to get my 60 finished , cuz i really wanna start on my merc hinging and jambs BEFORE PAINT this time :cheesy:
> *



that would prolly be a good idea


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:29 PM~8837022
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE, pancho1969, dade county, 87 fleet, SCLAmoovin'22, 87burb, rollinoldskoo, wagonguy, 93FULLSIZE, eric64impala, mitchapalooza65, drivebye, southside groovin
> 
> 
> WHAT EVERYONE WORKIN ON?
> *


Same ol stuff. Put the tails in the blue caddy. 
Working here and there on that 61 for our build off 
and the 34 truck. Got my parts from Olskool so I can finish it up here soon.


----------



## southside groovin

> *WHAT EVERYONE WORKIN ON?*


doin the setup plumbing for the caddy, gettin the 32 highboy in paint and debatin whether i wanna spray the enzo tonight or not....


----------



## BODINE

i think i got some bad weather coming this way :ugh: 

i live 10 miles from pensacola , fl. all that rain and wind suppose to come this way


----------



## BODINE

wheres DIDI :0


----------



## BODINE

anyone wanna buy a altell razor phone? needs new battery and lens to camera has crack , but not in view of pics $60.00


----------



## BODINE

what you guys on night crew eat for a snack ?



i lke putting doritos on a plate and put shredded cheese on it melt it and then put tabasco on it ...mmmmmm yummmy :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck tabasco....


----------



## BODINE

never seen that


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 09:15 PM~8837358
> *fuck tabasco....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn fool clean that fridge! :0


----------



## wagonguy

fuck fall :angry:

i cant paint


----------



## southside groovin

shit nacho cheese or ranch doritos and mountain dew for my snack....


----------



## BODINE

main thing i have to do to the 60 is interior and a little undercarriage


----------



## BODINE

what shows do you watch at night?....or right now


----------



## BODINE

im watching lobster wars


----------



## ElRafa

Pinks All Out :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 20 2007, 11:13 PM~8837695
> *Pinks All Out :thumbsup:
> *


forgot bout that you got direct tv? what channel?


----------



## ElRafa

Na bro got Cox cable its channel 66 over here


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8837423
> *fuck fall :angry:
> 
> i cant paint
> *


I LOVE THE FALL, BEST TIME TO PAINT

GET A PORTABLE HEATER AND PAINT ALL NITE.


----------



## slamin81

gottsa 86 cutlass


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 08:56 PM~8836310
> *whats wrong with the monte's motor? the cadillac motor will look smaller in the monte... besides..... if u got the Streetburner or Donk monte it got the chromed out TPI setup....
> *


yea i got the chrome kit but i never seen a cadi motor in a monte so thats why im putin it in there.im only usein the monte belt assembly,alternator,air pump,power steering pump, and the a.c. compresser on the cadi motor.im gona try and see if i can BMF some parts on the car.But right now im searchin for a monte sportcoupe/CL front clip.so far no luck


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 09:03 PM~8837266
> *what you guys on night crew  eat for a snack ?
> i lke putting doritos on a plate and put shredded cheese on it melt it and then put tabasco on it ...mmmmmm yummmy :cheesy:
> *


Left over extra cheesy Hamberger helper shells, with 3x the beef than your supposed to use..... with shredded cheese and franks extra red hot sause.... hello heartburn, lol


----------



## BODINE

BETO hangin with the night crew


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

a guy i know just won the pinks all out in vegas his names kenne long


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 10:24 PM~8837763
> *Left over extra cheesy Hamberger helper  with 3x the beef than your supposed to use..... *



thats my supper tongiht also.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 11:30 PM~8837805
> *thats my supper tongiht also.
> *


then tomorrow night your snack


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 10:31 PM~8837816
> *then tomorrow night your snack
> *



fuck that. We don't do the left over thing. The ol lady cooked this when her and the kids had supper tonight. Thats about the longest I'll do the left over thing. Depending on what it is.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 21 2007, 12:29 AM~8837800
> *BETO hangin with the night crew
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall got alittle time tonight to hang with yall a monte i should have pics of the progress for u soon man i really want to build the whole kit now and just send it to u finished


----------



## mademan

well I was by the body shop earlier, heres what my caddy is lookin like at the moment, getting fresh paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 20 2007, 06:24 PM~8837423
> *fuck fall :angry:
> 
> i cant paint
> *


thats why i been painting like a motherfukker all summer..... i had to wait 2 weeks to get good enough weather here to pain the hood on my 65 this afternoon ran out of sunlight too so i only got the base grahics down... gotta hope i can shoot the yellow tomorrow....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 20 2007, 10:36 PM~8837865
> *whats up yall got alittle time tonight to hang with yall a monte i should have pics of the progress for u soon man i really want to build the whole kit now and just send it to u finished
> *



sup 8balls? :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 20 2007, 07:36 PM~8837865
> *whats up yall got alittle time tonight to hang with yall a monte i should have pics of the progress for u soon man i really want to build the whole kit now and just send it to u finished
> *


just finish it up and show us the pics..... you know he won't....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:36 AM~8837865
> *whats up yall got alittle time tonight to hang with yall a monte i should have pics of the progress for u soon man i really want to build the whole kit now and just send it to u finished
> *


hey homie go ahead im not in a hurry just take ya time.Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall i missed u guys man the work place is becomin a slave ship and master is crackin that whip hard on my black ass.


----------



## 8-Ball

just let me kno how u want the interior or do u want me to just get really creative with the interior


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 12:40 AM~8837893
> *just finish it up and show us the pics..... you know he won't....
> *


yea i will,im not that lazy


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:43 AM~8837906
> *just let me kno how u want the interior or do u want me to just get really creative with the interior
> *


go ahead homie go crazy on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Sep 20 2007, 07:42 PM~8837899-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up yall i missed u guys man the work place is becomin a slave ship and master is crackin that whip hard on my black ass.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amistad?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 07:44 PM~8837908
> *yea i will,im not that lazy
> *


you won't show pics dumbass..... :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 12:50 AM~8837949
> *Amistad?
> you won't show pics dumbass.....  :uh:
> *


won't show pics of what???


----------



## BODINE

pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics
pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you are such a stupid piece of shit aren't you......


*PICS OF THE FUKKIN CAR!!!!!!!!!*

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

montewoman must love the attention of being clowned on. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 12:53 AM~8837978
> *you are such a stupid piece of shit aren't you......
> PICS OF THE FUKKIN CAR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Of what car???


----------



## 8-Ball

i just took some pics of what i got so far will post them in a second in low4oshow topic


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

hey monte you posting is fuckin pointless without pictures of ur car on 30's or pictures of ur girls beaver i mean beemer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8837992
> *i just took some pics of what i got so far will post them in a second in low4oshow topic
> *


can you put a FUCK themonteman sign with it?????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 11:52 PM~8837190
> *wheres DIDI  :0
> *


been at work, made 113 bucks for 5 hours of work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 12:03 AM~8838003
> *been at work, made 113 bucks for 5 hours of work  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Sep 20 2007, 07:36 PM~8837865-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up yall got alittle time tonight to hang with yall a monte i should have pics of the progress for u soon man i really want to build the whole kit now and just send it to u finished
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *^^^^^^ THIS CAR STUPID ASS ^^^^^^^^^^*</span>
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 07:42 PM~8837897
> *hey homie go ahead im not in a hurry just take ya time.<span style=\'color:red\'>Can't wait to see the pics**
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 01:01 AM~8837999
> *hey monte you posting is fuckin pointless without  pictures of ur car on 30's or pictures of ur girls beaver i mean beemer
> *


he's the old pic of the aerocoupe on 30''


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

themonteman signs are old guys, it needs to say "FUCK MATT DALE"


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

u said u had a real monte on 30's u hoe bag


----------



## Tip Slow

> those are nothin but words :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 01:08 AM~8838041
> *u said u had a real monte on 30's u hoe bag
> *


When


----------



## tyhodge07

who needs a head unit for cheap :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> those are nothin but words :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...... *PICTURES *
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## tyhodge07

damn jeremy last time i seen u i had 12,000 posts :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 08:10 PM~8838053
> *who needs head for cheap :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


*
WHORE!!!!!!*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 12:10 AM~8838053
> *who needs a head unit for cheap :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


ill give you 3 cookies shipped?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 12:11 AM~8838056
> *damn jeremy last time i seen u i had 12,000 posts :roflmao:
> *


so like 3 or 4 days ago?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8838066
> *ill give you 3 cookies shipped?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

here u go dawg my bad for the shakey pic but couldnt hold the camera talk on the phone and the magnifing glass


----------



## BODINE

anyone need a motorola razor


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 02:12 AM~8838063
> *
> WHORE!!!!!!
> *


i was advertising for montemans sister


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 01:14 AM~8838075
> *here u go dawg my bad for the shakey pic but couldnt hold the camera talk on the phone and the magnifing glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's all good man,looks good


----------



## 8-Ball

tyler i tryed to call yo ass earlier and nobody picked up big homie


----------



## 8-Ball

i kno someone lookoin for a razor who is the carrier


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:15 AM~8838085
> *tyler i tryed to call yo ass earlier and nobody picked up big homie
> *


he said he was at work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 20 2007, 08:14 PM~8838075
> *here u go dawg my bad for the shakey pic but couldnt hold the camera talk on the phone and the magnifing glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it a chrome body???


----------



## Tip Slow

im out back ill be back on late tonight,rollin you stay put.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 02:15 AM~8838085
> *tyler i tryed to call yo ass earlier and nobody picked up big homie
> *


was that the 28 something number or w/e.. i was at work, the others are in bed.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:16 AM~8838090
> *i kno someone lookoin for a razor who is the carrier
> *


alltel but might depend on where you are ,,,my old alltel in texas was verizon.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 02:16 AM~8838096
> *im out back ill be back on late tonight,rollin you stay put.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: listin rollin, he sounds serious :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i need a revol phone


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 01:18 AM~8838103
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: listin rollin, he sounds serious  :biggrin:
> *


treat him like the dog he is


----------



## 8-Ball

yea the body is chrome for now goin to shoot some transparent candy red on top of it a few time and tyler yes it was the 294 number big homie


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

hey montegirl 

heres what a real car looks like 










THIS WAS THE DAY WE BROUGHT IT HOME FROM PAINT 












what a real motor looks like (THE DAY I DROPPED IT IN STILL HAS TAPE COVERING THE HOLES WHERE I HADN'T PUT GASKETS YET AND THIS WAS BEFORE PAINT)










SO FUCK AROUND AND FIND OUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup with the roof?


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

OK GUYS THESE PICTURES ARE VERY GRAPHIC..... A FELLOW TOW TRUCK DRIVER SENT THESE TO ME AND I STILL GET WHOOZY WHEN I LOOK AT THEM!!!!!!! IT WAS A GIRL WHO TOOK HER DADS PORSCHE OUT ON CHRISTMAS MORNING WITH OUT HIM KNOWING.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 11:23 PM~8838132
> *sup with the roof?
> *



HAS VINYL ON IT NOW


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2007, 11:23 PM~8838132
> *sup with the roof?
> *


needs vynil.


----------



## LowandBeyond

shes hot!! I'd hit it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 11:25 PM~8838144
> *shes hot!!  I'd hit it.
> *


id let the cleanup lady touch my wiener


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i told you guys they were graphic


----------



## 8-Ball

tyler do u got that caddy for me still


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up wiht that bus? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan+Sep 20 2007, 11:26 PM~8838151-->
> 
> 
> 
> id let the cleanup lady touch my wiener
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a 3some b4 we bagged her up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:26 PM~8838153
> *i told you guys they were graphic
> *



Seen them b4. They still pretty nasty.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

it's converted into a motor home


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad wasnt talkin to me


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:29 PM~8838166
> *it's converted into a motor home
> *



thats rednecktastic right there. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 02:27 AM~8838154
> *tyler do u got that caddy for me still
> *


yep, sure do.. same place its been


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

ok now look back at the picture of the porsche upside down and look between the manhole cover and the engine you will see a face (its creepy)


----------



## tyhodge07

i wanna get me an old bus, and make it a tail gator :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:30 PM~8838173
> *ok now look back at the picture of the porsche upside down and look between the manhole cover and the engine you will see a face (its creepy)
> *


no thanks, lol. I jsut had the privlige of tasteing that midnight snack leftover hamberger helper all over again! lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:30 PM~8838173
> *ok now look back at the picture of the porsche upside down and look between the manhole cover and the engine you will see a face (its creepy)
> *



damn son, PASS THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 02:32 AM~8838183
> *damn son,  PASS THAT SHIT!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## 8-Ball

hey tyler still the same price how much for u to bring it to my job sunday


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8838182
> *no thanks, lol. I jsut had the privlige of tasteing that midnight snack leftover hamberger helper all over again! lol
> *



BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA go fix you some red jello....that will help. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

thats some metal bro.. if u look up above ur circle to the right, that look more like a face imo


----------



## mademan

damn im gonna go huff some paint thinner to get those fuckin images out of my head. lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 02:33 AM~8838190
> *hey tyler still the same price how much for u to bring it to my job sunday
> *


ill have to see what i got going on sunday, but i can prolly bring u it if i got the car, my gurl was talkin about takin jayla down to grandmas


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:33 PM~8838189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hold on.......let me go hit this blunt a few more times. Because I don't see shit?


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

thats what im sayin right inside the circle it looks like a black and white picture of a face


----------



## rollinoldskoo

more than one face....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 11:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NEW PAGE!!!!  this is for you mademan. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

up to the right of whats circled


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 12:35 AM~8838205
> *ill have to see what i got going on sunday, but i can prolly bring u it if i got the car, my gurl was talkin about takin jayla down to grandmas
> *


i would say either sonday or monday cause i aint doin shit at work those days and i will need somethin to do


----------



## tyhodge07

this is like riddly riddly re, i see a face u all can see :roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

now do u see it?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 02:38 AM~8838225
> *i would say either sonday or monday cause i aint doin shit at work those days and i will need somethin to do
> *


alright, ill let you know or gimme a call or w/e


----------



## BODINE

you guys must be on some good shyt i dont see it


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

it looks like half a face look in the red circle


----------



## southside groovin

FUCK :angry: i just ran outta primer :sad:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 11:39 PM~8838232
> *you guys must be on some good shyt i dont see it
> *



X2. I hit the blunt more and still don't see any faces.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 12:44 AM~8838252
> *X2.  I hit the blunt more and still don't see any faces.
> *


maybe you should eat it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't see a face......



> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:45 AM~8838258
> *maybe you should eat it  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

here, maybe this one will be easier ont he brain :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

i see him smokin a blunt trying to see the faces


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2007, 11:45 PM~8838258
> *maybe you should eat it  :biggrin:
> *



I'd try that but then I'd be out on the drive home. :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, Minidreams Inc., 8-Ball

sup dave  u get an extension cord and move the comp to the couch :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yall r crazy as hell i kinda forgot what the pics were and i was eatin some ribs and almost lost it but then the rib lovin black guy came out in me and was like ***** u better eat these good ass ribs


----------



## southside groovin

DONT BUY the mini chuck that micro mark tools has coming out. it fuckin sucks....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 02:51 AM~8838287
> *yall r crazy as hell i kinda forgot what the pics were and i was eatin some ribs and almost lost it but then the rib lovin black guy came out in me and was like ***** u better eat these good ass ribs
> *


how many of the ribs were broken.. u eatin them ribs frm that chick :barf:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up mini


----------



## mademan

too damn cold here to paint, so im screwed for a while, its been raining for a week. i paint outside in my homade booth.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 01:50 AM~8838284
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, Minidreams Inc., 8-Ball
> 
> sup dave  u get an extension cord and move the comp to the couch  :biggrin:
> *


Nope Just ran out of resin ! So i thougt i would take brake ! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 02:53 AM~8838302
> *Nope  Just  ran  out  of  resin  !    So  i thougt  i  would  take  brake !  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 21 2007, 01:52 AM~8838293
> *DONT BUY the mini chuck that micro mark tools has coming out. it fuckin sucks....
> *



Mine split 1 hour after i got it in the mail ! They sent me a gift card so i got the polishing clothes ! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 01:54 AM~8838303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats not a gangster cat ! That a Jamaican Cat ! he live's right near the BEACH BBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## 8-Ball

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 11:53 PM~8838302
> *Nope  Just  ran  out  of  resin  !    So  i thougt  i  would  take  brake !  :cheesy:
> *



what else you working on? :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 Lets see that bu.


----------



## tyhodge07

ill be right back


















































:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

i JUST took mine outta the package (got it free when i bought my wire bending pliers) couldnt get the thing to tighten on the bit and after about 5 minutes of drilling, it broke....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 02:56 AM~8838311
> *Thats  not  a  gangster  cat  !  That  a  Jamaican  Cat  !  he  live's  right  near  the  BEACH  BBBOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You all the story behind that chick ? She was good lookin too ! Was fighting with her dad about hanging out freinds ! Grabbed a few beers and left ! Came back grabbed dads keys and burnned out ! They say she hit 2 cars and then flipped ! Then the say she slide on the roof and hit that pillar at 100 mph !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 08:54 PM~8838303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hehe... i got a hat like that i wear sometimes.....


----------



## old low&slo

hey anybody still up ?????
if you are whats the build off schedule for nov. and dec ???


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 01:57 AM~8838314
> *what else you working on?    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0    Lets see that bu.
> *



You didn't see all the projects on the table !


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 21 2007, 01:59 AM~8838326
> *hey anybody still up ?????
> if you are whats the build off schedule for nov. and dec ???
> *



DA BOMB BABY !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 20 2007, 08:58 PM~8838322-->
> 
> 
> 
> You  all  the  story  behind  that  chick ?    She  was  good  lookin  too !    Was  fighting  with  her  dad  about hanging  out  freinds  !  Grabbed  a  few  beers  and  left !  Came  back  grabbed  dads  keys  and  burnned  out ! They  say    she  hit  2  cars  and  then  flipped !    Then  the  say  she  slide  on the  roof  and hit that  pillar  at  100 mph !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this chick?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

yup that be her ! 18 years old !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 03:00 AM~8838330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: i think that just makes us want to.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

that story is all wrong


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 12:00 AM~8838329
> *You  didn't  see  all  the  projects  on the  table  !
> *












I didn't see shit? In primer. Still in primer?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 20 2007, 09:04 PM~8838348-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see shit?  In primer.  Still in primer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :twak: be patient...... this what happens when u rush....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

thats what happends when ur a chick, and been drinking and an idiot tryin to be cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 02:03 AM~8838342
> *that story is all wrong
> *



What about the girl ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 03:11 AM~8838374
> *What  about the  girl  ?
> *


:yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

boring without monte man, huh


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 02:01 AM~8838332
> *DA  BOMB  BABY !
> *


cool mini
I was hopin that was what it was if I can use a resin got just the car for it
got it in the mail today 
http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x17/gho...nt=253e_1_b.jpg

49 buick chopper head :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

LAKE FOREST — An Ladera Ranch woman was killed in a two-car collision on the south side of the Eastern (241) Toll Road in Lake Forest on Tuesday.

Nicole Catsouras, 18, lost control of a black Porsche 911 Carrera while attempting to pass another vehicle at more than 100 mph, California Highway Patrol officials said.

The Porsche crossed the center median, traveled across north lanes and the Alton Parkway southbound on-ramp, before colliding into a toll booth building.

Catsouras was pronounced dead at the scene from head trauma.

Police said she was attempting to pass a gray Honda Civic traveling about 70 mph in the far left lane, when the Porsche clipped the Honda and lost control.

The Honda then veered to the left and hit the center median.

The driver of the Honda, a 20-year-old man from Rancho Santa Margarita, was taken by ambulance to Mission Hospital with minor to moderate injuries. Both drivers were wearing seatbelts.

Police found open alcoholic beverage containers inside of the Honda but alcohol is not suspected as a cause of the collision, CHP officials said.

A toll booth operator was believed to be in the structure at the time of the accident. There were no additional injuries, CHP officials said.


----------



## tyhodge07

we'll just say the toll booth operator was drunk too..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 12:18 AM~8838389
> *LAKE FOREST — An Ladera Ranch woman was killed in a two-car collision on the south side of the Eastern (241) Toll Road in Lake Forest on Tuesday.
> 
> Nicole Catsouras, 18, lost control of a black Porsche 911 Carrera while attempting to pass another vehicle at more than 100 mph, California Highway Patrol officials said.
> 
> The Porsche crossed the center median, traveled across north lanes and the Alton Parkway southbound on-ramp, before colliding into a toll booth building.
> 
> Catsouras was pronounced dead at the scene from head trauma.
> 
> Police said she was attempting to pass a gray Honda Civic traveling about 70 mph in the far left lane, when the Porsche clipped the Honda and lost control.
> 
> The Honda then veered to the left and hit the center median.
> 
> The driver of the Honda, a 20-year-old man from Rancho Santa Margarita, was taken by ambulance to Mission Hospital with minor to moderate injuries. Both drivers were wearing seatbelts.
> 
> Police found open alcoholic beverage containers inside of the Honda but alcohol is not suspected as a cause of the collision, CHP officials said.
> 
> A toll booth operator was believed to be in the structure at the time of the accident. There were no additional injuries, CHP officials said.
> *



NO SHIT????? :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

what i laugh at is this shit 


"Catsouras was pronounced dead at the scene from head trauma."

YOU DONT SAY!!!!!!!!

NOW HOW IN THE HELL ELSE DO U THINK SHE DIED?


----------



## southside groovin

post the pic of her b4 she died. she was fuckin hot...

damn y didnt any1 tell me that brass was this hard to drill thru?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 02:18 AM~8838389
> *LAKE FOREST — An Ladera Ranch woman was killed in a two-car collision on the south side of the Eastern (241) Toll Road in Lake Forest on Tuesday.
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN GROWN FOLKS ARE TYPING ! *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im out.. bed time for me, gotta recap on sports center before i fall asleep  :wave:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

LISTEN MINI YOU BETTER GO FIND YOURSELF A LIL ASS KID TO TALK TO LIKE THAT... YOU SAID SHE GOT IN A FIGHT WITH HER DAD AND GRABBED HIS KEYS AND BEERS AND LEFT NOW WHERE IN THE STORY DID IT SAY THAT SHIT


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

IM NOT TRYIN TO START SHIT SO IM OUT ALSO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 02:29 AM~8838439
> *LISTEN MINI YOU BETTER GO FIND YOURSELF A LIL ASS KID TO TALK TO LIKE THAT... YOU SAID SHE GOT IN A FIGHT WITH HER DAD AND GRABBED HIS KEYS AND BEERS AND LEFT NOW WHERE IN THE STORY DID IT SAY THAT SHIT
> *



I tried to link the story and shit Beto posted up ! It said link was broken ! But It was an News type site that stated all that info i posted ! It was about the crash her family and here school ! It was posted in November ! 


Said after her and her Father had got in a arugement ( SPC) she sntached the keys and took off !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 02:30 AM~8838445
> *IM NOT TRYIN TO START SHIT SO IM OUT ALSO
> *


No one said you were starting shit LOL ! I just Messin with you ! Take a joke fool !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Found it ! 

http://www.zimbio.com/Nikki+Catsouras/arti...Nikki+Catsouras


#2. October 31st Nicole(Nikki) Catsouras 18, got in a car accident. "Nikki said she wasn't feeling well, she went to the doctors" Nikki and her father Christos got in a fight the night before the crash about "Tipical Teenager things" "I then took her car keys away because of the fight. I remeber before I went to work, I told her I loved her and she blew me a kiss and flashed a peace sign. Everyday before I go to work I kiss my kids goodbye. But not this day." so when Nikki went in the house she grabbed her dads keys to the porche. "I remeber hearing the garage door open and then the car leave" Said Lesli Catsouras. Nikki then got drunk and drove off. Thats when she got in the accident.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

ok i am the first to admit my wrongs so im sorry i guess i never seen that part of the story... my boy sent me these pics...... i seen worse when i was still driving tow trucks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn drama queens.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

now did you know her family sued the state for 20 million dollars because the phots were leaked


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

They said she hit this car at 70 ! Both cars still going the same way ! 


You driven a tow truck bro and me being a body man both know she was doing more than 70 when shit another moving car !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 02:45 AM~8838513
> *now did you know her family sued the state for 20 million dollars because the phots were leaked
> *


I heard that ! I also heard they tried to sue the Inter server companies for the release of the photo ! There fight was that if pron was illegal so should this ! 


I feel this was a disrespect to the family ! they could have shown the car and gave alittle story about her life and the effects of drinking and drivin ! But what the showed was a full blown reality check !


----------



## southside groovin

any1 ever built a 48 plymouth?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 12:49 AM~8838528
> *I  heard  that !  I  also  heard  they  tried  to  sue  the  Inter server  companies  for  the  release  of  the  photo !  There  fight  was  that  if  pron  was  illegal    so  should  this  !
> I  feel  this  was  a  disrespect  to  the  family  ! they  could  have  shown  the  car  and  gave  alittle  story  about  her  life  and  the  effects  of  drinking  and  drivin !   But  what  the  showed  was  a  full blown  reality    check !*



yea that is just wrong for someone to show pics like that. If that was my family I'd be pissed off too. 


But on the other hand it kinda teaches people NOT to drink, get pissed off and drive or SPEED!!! If I was a teen and seen pics like these (But I rode low so no speeding from me) that I would never speed again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm out for tonight..... got the fuel line done on my 65s motor..... i won't bother with pics cuz my phone pics won't let you see it..... have fun guys.... 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 20 2007, 09:52 PM~8838536
> *any1 ever built a 48 plymouth?
> *


i got a 41 plymouth....


----------



## southside groovin

that might be what im thinkin. its by amt and all i can remember is that the piece in the front where the grill mounts is square, seperate from the rest of the body and fits VERY poorly....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a pic for now.... 










cuz u all know the motto....

*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 03:11 AM~8838579
> *here's a pic for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz u all know the motto....
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT THE HELL ! 



Homie Send 150.00 bucks ! I need to get you a camera ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Yea mini you know where you can get the good cams at cause all thats down here is crap


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well better than nothing for now..... (themonteman)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 01:11 AM~8838579
> *cuz u all know the motto....
> 
> SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS SUCK JUST AS BAD!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 03:19 AM~8838606
> *well better than nothing for now..... (themonteman)
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dude what is you talking about


----------



## southside groovin

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 20 2007, 10:21 PM~8838615
> *dude what is you talking about
> *


u are a stupid piece of shit....... thats all.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 01:22 AM~8838621
> *u are a stupid piece of shit....... thats all.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 10:21 PM~8838612
> *WE NEED A NEW MOTTO...............
> SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS SUCK JUST AS BAD!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey i show good pics once in a while.... i keep spending my extra cash on plastic and resin..... need to stop doin that and buy a damn camera..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I feel ya homie, my camera sucks. No closeups what so ever.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 03:22 AM~8838621
> *u are a stupid piece of shit....... thats all.....
> *


yea i know :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one more time for those who missed it.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Makes me not want to wait until deer season. :0 


Yes montewoman, you are a dumb sonofabitch.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite homies...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 03:29 AM~8838636
> *Makes me not want to wait until deer season.  :0
> Yes montewoman,  you are a dumb sonofabitch.
> *


Thank you


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

YOU DIS THIS BITCH AND HE SAYS THANK YOU WTF????????


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 11:22 AM~8840207
> *YOU DIS THIS BITCH AND HE SAYS THANK YOU WTF????????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 21 2007, 11:22 AM~8840207
> *YOU DIS THIS BITCH AND HE SAYS THANK YOU WTF????????
> *


That just shows the LowandByond Has his PIMP HAND STRONG !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 03:44 PM~8842031
> *That  just  shows  the  LowandByond    Has  his  PIMP  HAND  STRONG  !
> *


.................................


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there.... happy now fukkers....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice motor....


----------



## cruzinlow

yo rollin thats sswwweet :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Yes RO much better. :cheesy: Looks good.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

hell yeah thats sick... how much hp. does it have?


----------



## BODINE

what up?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, *themonteman*


see the pics fukker???


----------



## tyhodge07

this truck is just bad ass :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 12:07 AM~8845268
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, themonteman
> see the pics fukker???
> *


im still gonna hook you up with all the sizes of wire i got ,,, i got like 10-15 of each one im sending to you sometime :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

i really need to stop buying all this little shyt at different time and save and get me a 2dr or 4dr big body, and a 2dr box


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8845268
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, themonteman
> see the pics fukker???
> *


Of the motor or the fucked up chick?


----------



## BODINE

Some rides


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 02:08 AM~8845275
> *this truck is just bad ass :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

i told you not to pics of my truck up :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:20 AM~8845344
> *Some rides
> *


Naw homie i ain't seen no pics of rides,were you talkin to me or rollin when you said''im still gonna hook you up with all the sizes of wire i got ,,, i got like 10-15 of each one im sending to you sometime'' .....???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:24 AM~8845373
> *Naw homie i ain't seen no pics of rides,were you talkin to me or rollin when you said''im still gonna hook you up with all the sizes of wire i got ,,, i got like 10-15 of each one im sending to you sometime'' .....???
> *


rollin :biggrin: ...sorry


----------



## southside groovin

man this fuckin blows. i cant work on shit....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 HOLY SHIT, THIS SETUP IS SWEET :worship:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:28 AM~8845388
> *:0 HOLY SHIT, THIS SETUP IS SWEET :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: YOU REALLY NEED TO STOP POSTING UP MY PROJECTS, WHEN I SENT YOU PICS IT WAS JUST FOR YOPU :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 08:28 PM~8845388
> *:0 HOLY SHIT, THIS SETUP IS SWEET :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukk yea thats sweet..... its even juiced!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:30 AM~8845395
> *:angry: YOU REALLY NEED TO STOP POSTING UP MY PROJECTS, WHEN I SENT YOU PICS IT WAS JUST FOR YOPU :angry:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

was that built on here? There was one in the bag section about like that....it was fuckin TITS!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 02:36 AM~8845421
> *fukk yea thats sweet..... its even juiced!!!!!!!
> *


yea, its weird tho, cuz its got pumps, but bags in the rear :dunno: unless the got some cylinders that look just like bags now


----------



## mademan

well ladies im checkin in. got my laptop back today, so that means picture time!!! im just uploading pics of my 67impala "panty raid", and my new project "cash money"


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 12:38 AM~8845436
> *well ladies im checkin in. got my laptop back today, so that means picture time!!! im just uploading pics of my 67impala "panty raid", and my new project "cash money"
> *


 :0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## tyhodge07

low, im gettin them from street source..

but these look to be bags or are they some sort of hydro/bag setup or something :dunno:


----------



## southside groovin

> *yea, its weird tho, cuz its got pumps, but bags in the rear dunno.gif unless the got some cylinders that look just like bags now*


airedraulics? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 11:38 PM~8845435
> *yea, its weird tho, cuz its got pumps, but bags in the rear :dunno: unless the got some cylinders that look just like bags now
> *



cantileaver :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

if u look between the 2 bags, theres a psi guage :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

oh, so theres a cylinder in the center of the bag, and the bag pretty much acts as a cushioning?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:36 AM~8845424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: that shyt cost alot of money ,,, may not finish like 4 others i have tho


----------



## southside groovin

maybe juice is for the lift and air is for the ride. with all the innovation on there probly usin sum prototype shit...


----------



## mademan

finally finished. the pics were taken before I installed the alum tubing exhaust. but i will post the totally finished pics in my topic tomoro.BTW this is my FIRST full foil job. motor isnt full plumbed yet either

"panty raid"

 
I couldnt capture the flake right its micro silver mixed with hOK hot pink pearl , over orion silver extra fine flake.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:38 AM~8845436
> *well ladies im checkin in. got my laptop back today, so that means picture time!!! im just uploading pics of my 67impala "panty raid", and my new project "cash money"
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

whatever it is, however it works, is just badass.. amazing setup going on, to bad truck isnt even started, lol.. just the chasis, and that looks to be done.


----------



## southside groovin

looks  mademan


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:43 AM~8845457
> *:angry: that shyt cost alot of money ,,, may not finish like 4 others i have tho
> *


i posted that up in a ''GOOD WAY''


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 11:45 PM~8845467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the fuck you laughing at? must be 13 if you think Panty is a funny word.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:45 AM~8845467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


atleast i see pics


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:46 AM~8845474
> *i posted that up in a ''GOOD WAY''
> *


its for sale :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:46 AM~8845476
> *the fuck you laughing at?  must be 13 if you think Panty is a funny word.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8845476
> *the fuck you laughing at?  must be 13 if you think Panty is a funny word.
> *


he is....


----------



## old low&slo

hey mademan
rides lookin sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:46 AM~8845476
> *the fuck you laughing at?  must be 13 if you think Panty is a funny word.
> *


dude i laughed at cause you named a car that,I think thats a good name for a car.Just givin ya a + responce


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8845449
> *if u look between the 2 bags, theres a psi guage :dunno:
> *


u got some obsession with bags???????


----------



## mademan

"cash money"

HOK limetime shimrin pearl and orion silver + limegold kandy= fuckin sexy
 
 

still needs a wet sand and about 10 coats of dupont chromaclear


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:47 AM~8845484
> *its for sale  :biggrin:
> *


How much???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:51 AM~8845504
> *How much???
> *


8000.00 like the frame sits


----------



## BODINE

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: BODINE, southside groovin, IANTONIO, higinio11, mademan, dave_da_chef, old low&slo, Blue s10, dade county, numbnutz

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 08:50 PM~8845497
> *dude i laughed at cause you named a car that,I think thats a good name for a car.Just givin ya a + responce
> *


dumb fuck..... i think there was a real car built by Lifestyle car club with that name..... similar colors


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:52 AM~8845508
> *8000.00 like the frame sits
> *


i can't afford that(for now)hell it's enough im tryin support my fam


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:54 AM~8845514
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: BODINE, southside groovin, IANTONIO, higinio11, mademan, dave_da_chef, old low&slo, Blue s10, dade county, numbnutz
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 12:56 AM~8845519
> *dumb fuck..... i think there was a real car built by Lifestyle car club with that name..... similar colors
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 11:56 PM~8845519
> *dumb fuck..... i think there was a real car built by Lifestyle car club with that name..... similar colors
> *


yep, it was on LRM cover a couple years back, but i wasnt gonna attempt the patterns, lol. I may on another body I have, but ive always liked that color on those cars.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 02:56 AM~8845519
> *dumb fuck..... i think there was a real car built by Lifestyle car club with that name..... similar colors
> *


panty dropper.. not the same name, but panty in it.. its the towncar :worship: hes a cool dude too.. and its for sale btw


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 01:56 AM~8845519
> *dumb fuck..... i think there was a real car built by Lifestyle car club with that name..... similar colors
> *


im not a dumb fuck,i was givin him a + responce


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:56 AM~8845522
> *
> *


15 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: mademan, rollinoldskoo, Highlander 64, themonteman, old low&slo, dave_da_chef, IANTONIO, higinio11, shark_capone, southside groovin


:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 11:56 PM~8845521
> *i can't afford that(for now)hell it's enough im tryin support my fam
> *


I just picked up an 82 s10 tonight for my winter bagger, dont wanna be driving the `Lac with fresh paint. and I should be picking up my 68 impala custom (notch roof) next week to start airbagging.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:59 AM~8845535
> *I just picked up an 82 s10 tonight for my winter bagger, dont wanna be driving the `Lac with fresh paint. and I should be picking up my 68 impala custom (notch roof) next week to start airbagging.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sounds nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 08:57 PM~8845529
> *panty dropper.. not the same name, but panty in it.. its the towncar :worship: hes a cool dude too.. and its for sale btw
> *


 :twak: no.... there was a 66 or 67 impala....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 12:01 AM~8845542
> *:twak: no.... there was a 66 or 67 impala....
> *


brb ill snap a pic, ive got the mag handy


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:59 AM~8845535
> *I just picked up an 82 s10 tonight for my winter bagger, dont wanna be driving the `Lac with fresh paint. and I should be picking up my 68 impala custom (notch roof) next week to start airbagging.
> *


where u from.. whats the condition of the dime? what u pay for it.. ill take it after winters up  just gimme a price, nothing in the 1000's cuz i dont think them older diems are worth that, i paid 200 for the one i had, 60,000 miles, than sold it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 03:01 AM~8845542
> *:twak: no.... there was a 66 or 67 impala....
> *


 :uh: read what i said fool.. i said not the same name, but has panty in it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:03 AM~8845553
> *where u from.. whats the condition of the dime? what u pay for it.. ill take it after winters up  just gimme a price, nothing in the 1000's cuz i dont think them older diems are worth that, i paid 200 for the one i had, 60,000 miles, than sold it
> *


got any lits you want to get rid of


----------



## southside groovin

66 called panty raid. i got the lowrider of the month poster hangin up in my bedroom...

along with MAAAAAAAAAANY others


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:03 AM~8845553
> *where u from.. whats the condition of the dime? what u pay for it.. ill take it after winters up  just gimme a price, nothing in the 1000's cuz i dont think them older diems are worth that, i paid 200 for the one i had, 60,000 miles, than sold it
> *



the northern boarder. Wouldn't be worth the price to ship.


----------



## BODINE

WHERE ARE YOU DIDI

MONTE BEATIN YOU


LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.32% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 95 1.32% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.26% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.14% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,172 65 0.90% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.76% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.68% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.67% 
themonteman May 2007 1,330 44 0.61% 
MR1450 May 2005 7,830 44 0.61%


----------



## southside groovin

got dayum i need to start a topic called "southsides lost parts so i have a place to rant every other day about the parts ive lost.... :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:07 AM~8845564
> *WHERE ARE YOU DIDI
> 
> MONTE  BEATIN YOU
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.32%
> Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 95 1.32%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.26%
> Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.14%
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,172 65 0.90%
> newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.76%
> big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.68%
> MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.67%
> themonteman May 2007 1,330 44 0.61%
> MR1450 May 2005 7,830 44 0.61%
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

whoops 77,000 miles.. 60 must of been another truck i had, ive had like 16 cars since i was 18, only 22 now..  keep gettin rid of them


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ntilever+frames


here ya go......check this topic out with awesome pics and vids.


----------



## tyhodge07

and on the bed, that was the only dent and rust on the whole body, dude drove it to me for 200 bucks, actually got it off here.. i havent seen the guy on in forever tho


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:03 AM~8845553
> *where u from.. whats the condition of the dime? what u pay for it.. ill take it after winters up  just gimme a price, nothing in the 1000's cuz i dont think them older diems are worth that, i paid 200 for the one i had, 60,000 miles, than sold it
> *


200.00 from my homie (who has a 94 lincoln getting bagged this winter , on 13inch wires) also has a 67 skylark on air 18s n 19s lays crossmember.... and drags it, lol
 
with my caddy...

also a dragging video
dragging
draggin n swaggin[


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a 67 buick special wagon.... fukked up the grill so now i got a skylark grill.... had the plastic GS style before.....





> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 21 2007, 09:10 PM~8845572
> *draggin n swaggin
> 200.00 from my homie (who has a 94 lincoln getting bagged this winter , on 13inch wires) also has a 67 skylark on air 18s n 19s lays crossmember.... and drags it, lol
> 
> with my caddy...
> 
> also a dragging video
> dragging
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

if you look closely you will see that the center of the bag moves while the bag stays put s what they did was out the strokes inside of a pair of bags to make it look bagged but it's really juiced


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:09 AM~8845569
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ntilever+frames
> here ya go......check this topic out with awesome pics and vids.
> *


 :0 that shits tight.. so does the cylinders and bags work in conjunction, like 1 switch works for both setups?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm out for tonight..... have fun homies..... and monteman....




















































.....





































*SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 12:12 AM~8845576
> *i got a 67 buick special wagon.... fukked up the grill so now i got a skylark grill.... had the plastic GS style before.....
> *


hes rockin a GS grille with the centre bar painted red.


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one more time for those who missed it.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:10 AM~8845572
> *200.00 from my homie (who has a 94 lincoln getting bagged this winter , on 13inch wires) also has a 67 skylark on air 18s n 19s lays crossmember.... and drags it, lol
> *


alright, after winter is up, ill just pay to shit it here  :biggrin: ive been lookin for another for so long, and the ones i find that are cheap, are trashed, falling apart, 200,000 miles, blown motor, etc.. and the ones that look decent and still over or around 130-150 k miles they want like 1800-2500 for them around me :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 01:08 AM~8845565
> *got dayum i need to start a topic called "southsides lost parts so i have a place to rant every other day about the parts ive lost.... :angry:
> *


you can send me the incomplete kits :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:15 AM~8845592
> *alright, after winter is up, ill just pay to shit it here    :biggrin:  ive been lookin for another for so long, and the ones i find that are cheap, are trashed, falling apart, 200,000 miles, blown motor, etc.. and the ones that look decent and still over or around 130-150 k miles they want like 1800-2500 for them around me  :uh:
> *


this ones got 80km on it, only rus is on the pass front box corner. its prett straight. im debating notching/ 4 link and slamming it, lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 02:14 AM~8845585
> *i'm out for tonight..... have fun homies..... and monteman....
> .....
> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!
> *


your not the boss of me :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:13 AM~8845581
> *:0  that shits tight.. so does the cylinders and bags work in conjunction, like 1 switch works for both setups?
> *



on this one here its setup with the bags as the main lifting points. The cylinders are not hooked to anything. They just have fluid in them. There is 2 bags and 4 cylinders. You fill the bag and it pushes the 1st cylinder into the shaft, which in turn pushes fluid down the hose and makes the other cylinder come out of the shaft lifting the truck.  Let the air out of the bag and the weight of the truck makes all the fluid in the cylinders go the other way.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:17 AM~8845603
> *your not the boss of me :tears:
> *


whats with the 3rd grade comebacks.....

im the rubber and your the glue, whatever you say bounces of me and says....SHUT THE FUCK UP MONTEBOY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:18 AM~8845607
> *on this one here its setup with the bags as the main lifting points.  The cylinders are not hooked to anything.  They just have fluid in them.  There is 2 bags and 4 cylinders.  You fill the bag and it pushes the 1st cylinder into the shaft,    which in turn pushes fluid down the hose and makes the other cylinder come out of the shaft lifting the truck.        Let the air out of the bag and the weight of the truck makes all the fluid in the cylinders go the other way.
> *


 :0 thats some nifty shit.. mcgyver shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

nah im cool. just been losin hella shit since i came off my last break. lost ALL the body parts for my 32 ford twice, lost a t fitting i made for the caddy, lost sum parts for the ext last night, lost the very first set of taillights for my caddy and my most recent loss, the front susp. for the 32 ford...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 02:15 AM~8845591
> *one more time for those who missed it.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude your fuckin sick


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:18 AM~8845611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sic


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:18 AM~8845611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spiderman cross dressing :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:17 AM~8845601
> *this ones got 80km  on it, only rus is on the pass front box corner. its prett straight. im debating notching/ 4 link and slamming it, lol
> *


idk what the fuck that shit is, lol... yea i planned on doin that shit, but i sold it instead, i had 3 cars at the time, and i didnt need them all.. and got rid of it.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## southside groovin

dumpless juice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:19 AM~8845614
> *whats with the 3rd grade comebacks.....
> 
> im the rubber and your the glue, whatever you say bounces of me and says....SHUT THE FUCK UP MONTEBOY
> *


No MONTEMAN


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:22 AM~8845635
> *No MONTEMAN
> *


your thirteen, your voice is crackly, and your nuts arent even fuzzy yet, thus manking you MONTEBOY


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:20 AM~8845625
> *spiderman cross dressing  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:23 AM~8845643
> *your thirteen, your voice is crackly, and your nuts arent even fuzzy yet, thus manking you MONTEBOY
> *


naw i was that a looooooonng time ago


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 12:23 AM~8845643
> *your thirteen, your voice is crackly, and your nuts arent even fuzzy yet, thus manking you MONTEBITCHBOY
> *


----------



## southside groovin

bbiaf. time to go rummaging thru the wifes purse........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 12:26 AM~8845663
> *bbiaf. time to go rummaging thru the wifes purse........
> *



get me some cash.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:25 AM~8845653
> *
> *


Naw sounds to complicated,hoe about ''MONTEBITCH''that sounds better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:27 AM~8845673
> *get me some cash.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## tyhodge07

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, mademan, themonteman, rollinoldskoo

still hangin around RO?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:31 AM~8845693
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 02:30 AM~8845687
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: LowandBeyond, mademan, themonteman, rollinoldskoo
> 
> still hangin around RO?
> *


where you go? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tip Slow

treaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.31% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 93 1.28% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.26% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.13% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,180 73 1.01% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.76% 
themonteman May 2007 1,341 55 0.76% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.68% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.66% 
MR1450 May 2005 7,830 44 0.61% 

:cheesy:


----------



## mademan

in the werkz, breakin out the rare shit


----------



## BODINE

wheres my ho?


----------



## tyhodge07

:dumbass:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:33 AM~8845702
> *in the werkz, breakin out the rare shit
> 
> *


nice i really like that yellow one


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:33 AM~8845702
> *in the werkz, breakin out the rare shit
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: layin_in_so_cal, mademan, old low&slo, southside groovin


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 01:35 AM~8845714
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: layin_in_so_cal, mademan, old low&slo, southside groovin
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 02:34 AM~8845707
> *:dumbass:
> *


 :0 ME


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 03:36 AM~8845719
> *:0  ME
> *


:no: it just happend to come after ur post :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 02:37 AM~8845721
> *:no: it just happend to come after ur post :roflmao:
> *


LET ME GUESS MONTEBOY


----------



## tyhodge07

its montewoman :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:38 AM~8845728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its montewoman :roflmao:
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

:werd: :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07

that was him when he was 10, now he is 18 in this pic :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

still was never a bigger pimp than this kid :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !
> 
> N


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

here he was a baby


----------



## mademan

ok everyone..... heres a box 4 door
 

now MONTEBOY did ya get pictures from your sister of your imaginary box yet??
...step up... or step the fuck out


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:42 AM~8845745
> *here he was a baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats when he had to lube them thighs :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:41 AM~8845743
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yep fuck themonteman


----------



## LowandBeyond

no wonder his parents didn't love him. I had that feeling. Thats why he's always on here looking for attention, no matter if its us clowning him. 


But I don't think thats him, WHERES HIS HELMET???


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :hoebag: :themontemansuckingdebrascockoff:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:43 AM~8845747
> *ok everyone..... heres a box 4 door
> 
> 
> now MONTEBOY did ya get pictures from your sister of your imaginary box yet??
> ...step up... or step the fuck out
> *


thats a fuckin diecast :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 12:44 AM~8845755
> *no wonder his parents didn't love him.    I had that feeling.  Thats why he's always on here looking for attention,  no matter if its us clowning him.
> But I don't think thats him,    WHERES HIS HELMET???
> *


..carlos mencia comes to mind.....
DEE dee DEE..your fuckin retarded!!


----------



## BODINE

WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT TO FUCK MONTEMAN?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:45 AM~8845759
> *thats a fuckin diecast :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


but its not a figment of my FUCKING IMAGINATION

you see theres a clear difference there


----------



## tyhodge07

whoops last 2 smilies ddint work 

anyways, found monte's sister debras pic


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:46 AM~8845763
> *WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT TO FUCK MONTEMAN?
> *


it seems like it :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

dont u speel special :dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:46 AM~8845766
> *whoops last 2 smilies ddint work
> 
> anyways, found monte's sister debras pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is her ass eating the bike...or did she already eat it, and is now shitting it out


----------



## LowandBeyond

that poor ninja. :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin

ok besides the exhaust, im callin the caddy done til i get a dremel....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:48 AM~8845774
> *that poor ninja.    :0  :0
> *


That ninja got whooped by a girl :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 12:48 AM~8845775
> *ok besides the exhaust, im callin the caddy done til i get a dremel....
> *



BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

these mesagaes brought to you by hot bitches posing with lowriders (monteman theses are women)


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 12:50 AM~8845782
> *BULLSHIT!!!
> *


same.... pics or it didnt happen, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 02:50 AM~8845784
> *these mesagaes brought to you by hot bitches posing with lowriders (monteman theses are women)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i only see one


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 12:50 AM~8845784
> *these mesagaes brought to you by hot bitches posing with lowriders (monteman theses are women)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


even though the picture showed it montebiatch, under the bikini top there arent 2 sub woofers.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:46 AM~8845765
> *but its not a figment of my FUCKING IMAGINATION
> 
> you see theres a clear difference there
> *


i have on e too,yea i know pics or it didn't happen.it a 87 caprice classic four door,it has lunchbox on the plates and it has kingofthestreet on the windows.it's made by Maistio,the one i got is red with a 4x4 lift kit onmit and some 26's.it's a smaller scale tho


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 02:51 AM~8845794
> *even though the picture showed it montebiatch, under the bikini top there arent 2 sub woofers.
> *


And your fuckin point???


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:52 AM~8845799
> *i have on e too,yea i know pics or it didn't happen.it a 87 caprice classic four door,it has lunchbox on the plates and it has kingofthestreet on the windows.it's made by Maistio,the one i got is red with a 4x4 lift kit onmit and some 26's.it's a smaller scale tho
> *


im talking about your imaginary resin box....
so pics... or your full of shit, lol


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:52 AM~8845799
> *i have on e too,yea i know pics or it didn't happen.it a 87 caprice classic four door,it has lunchbox on the plates and it has kingofthestreet on the windows.it's made by Maistio,the one i got is red with a 4x4 lift kit onmit and some 26's.it's a smaller scale tho
> *




fuck..............its a diecast you dumb bitch. We been waiting fucking weeks for a fucking picture of your sisters DIECAST 4 door box. And you sold it to her for 50$. Damn, I don't think your the most retarded person in your family.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:55 AM~8845813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^ WTF wheres the girl??


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

i love the rear windows on these styles


----------



## BODINE

girls?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

meet mary jane bodine


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

omg i found montes mom


----------



## BODINE

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.31% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.25% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 88 1.21% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.13% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,187 80 1.10% 
themonteman May 2007 1,349 63 0.87% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,571 61 0.84% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.76% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.67% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.66% 


theres my ho :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:55 AM~8845816
> *fuck..............its a diecast you dumb bitch.  We been waiting fucking weeks for a fucking picture of your sisters DIECAST 4 door box.  And you sold it to her for 50$.    Damn,  I don't think your the most retarded person in your family.
> *


Not that one you dumb fuck im talkin about another box chevy,the one i got,i got it at wal mart when they had em.She has the RESIN impala,there's a big difference between them


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 12:58 AM~8845828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks faker then montemans 4 door box.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 02:58 AM~8845830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet mary jane bodine
> *


maybe i will right now :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:58 AM~8845833
> *Not that one you dumb fuck im talkin about another box chevy,the one i got,i got it at wal mart when they had em.She has the RESIN impala,there's a big difference between them
> *



pictures bitch. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

now this pisses me off a 66 charger?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 12:58 AM~8845833
> *Not that one you dumb fuck im talkin about another box chevy,the one i got,i got it at wal mart when they had em.She has the RESIN impala,there's a big difference between them
> *


you aint got no cash, im calling bullshit, lol.

pics? lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 02:59 AM~8845838
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 12:59 AM~8845838
> *:wave:
> *



was wondering who the other one hiding was. Sup bro.


----------



## tyhodge07

scooby


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:01 AM~8845852
> *scooby
> *


Dooby


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 22 2007, 03:00 AM~8845846-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:01 AM~8845851
> *was wondering who the other one hiding was.  Sup bro.
> *


sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.30% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.25% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 88 1.21% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.12% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,187 80 1.10% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,576 66 0.90% 
themonteman May 2007 1,351 65 0.89% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.75% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.67% 
MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.66% 

:roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:00 AM~8845845
> *you aint got no cash, im calling bullshit, lol.
> 
> pics? lol
> *


WTF cash has to do with this???For the last time the caprice is a smaller scale than the impala :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 01:00 AM~8845844
> *now this pisses me off a 66 charger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now that looks fake!! Thats about as fake as montewomans 4 door box. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

monte if u could type hello faster than 2 1/2 minute u might have more posts


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:02 AM~8845862
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> BODINE Feb 2004 75,950 231,591 1.30%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.25%
> Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 88 1.21%
> Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.12%
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,187 80 1.10%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,576 66 0.90%
> themonteman May 2007 1,351 65 0.89%
> newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.75%
> big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.67%
> MR RABBIT AMIGOS Feb 2007 2,382 48 0.66%
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:02 AM~8845865
> *WTF cash has to do with this???For the last time the caprice is a smaller scale than the impala :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


so you shoplifted it from walmart? must not be that hard to get an imaginary box into you coat


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

omg i found montewomans donk.....


----------



## tyhodge07

either way u never had a resin 4 door box


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 01:02 AM~8845860
> *
> 
> sup bro :biggrin:
> *



 You get all your shit shipped out to ya? Build something bitch. :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:01 AM~8845854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice but sit too high :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:04 AM~8845876
> *    You get all your shit shipped out to ya?    Build something bitch.  :cheesy:
> *


no  and i know :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

since when was that 2 high for you, u got a damn monte on 30's :uh:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

wtf


----------



## tyhodge07

:twak: :uh: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:03 AM~8845872
> *so you shoplifted it from walmart? must not be that hard to get an imaginary box into you coat
> *


I don't shop lift,and i don't wear coats.i fuckin hate em


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8845883
> *no   and i know :biggrin:
> *



there no walmarts out there? You can't buy you a kit and build it. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:05 AM~8845886
> *wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK HE ORDERED WRONG SIZE RIMS OR DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR BIGGER ONES AFTER THAT LIFT...LOLOLOLOL


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:06 AM~8845894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


matt.. I mean monteman and debrah^?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:05 AM~8845886
> *wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats fuckin stupid,if your gona jack up a car like that put some bigger rims on it


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8845886
> *wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no wonder thats on a web site called "mucho sucko" Must be montewomans home page. Started by his moms.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:06 AM~8845890
> *there no walmarts out there?  You can't buy you a kit and build it.    :biggrin:
> *


yea i know but i need rims ans shit..lol nah i have to check out the hobby stores out here :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

ricer donk


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8845901
> *yea i know but i need rims ans shit..lol nah i have to check out the hobby stores out here :biggrin:
> *



go get something and hit me up......you know that fukker. :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:08 AM~8845902
> *ricer donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats.............i don't know i can't think of anything to say about it


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:10 AM~8845909
> *thats.............i don't know i can't think of anything to say about it
> *


FUCKIN STUPID?






BRB GOTTA GLUE SOME SHYT


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:07 AM~8845899
> *no wonder thats on a web site called "mucho sucko"    Must be montewomans home page.    Started by his moms.
> *


dude my mom is dead


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8845899
> *no wonder thats on a web site called "mucho sucko"    Must be montewomans home page.    Started by his moms.
> *


no homie, she doesnt have pictures, she just has to tell everyone what she looks like n shit.its a visualization site.


...."okay, im holding a resin box 4door......" but i dont have a camera, or actually I do but its on my cell phone and the batts are dead.... oh wait my girlfriend and sister who both have the same name have my dead cell phone, but i actually sold the box, but , but but


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:10 AM~8845909
> *thats.............i don't know i can't think of anything to say about it
> *


u cant say shit about it, cuz atleast he posted a pic of what hes got :0 :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:09 AM~8845907
> *go get something and hit me up......you know that fukker.    :cheesy:
> *


lol thanks bro ill try to get a kit :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i dont own that shit box 


and heres from the what is it files (i want one)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:12 AM~8845921
> *i dont own that shit box
> and heres from the what is it files (i want one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres a black one by me for sale


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 22 2007, 01:12 AM~8845920
> *lol thanks bro ill try to get a kit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

heres my kinda donk 

ba donka donk


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:11 AM~8845914
> *no homie, she doesnt have pictures, she just has to tell everyone what she looks like n shit.its a visualization site.
> ...."okay, im holding a resin box 4door......" but i dont have a camera, or actually I do but its on my cell phone and the batts are dead.... oh wait my girlfriend and sister who both have the same name have my dead cell phone, but i actually sold the box, but , but  but
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,i never said my cellphone batt was dead,Like i said before if you want pics ask her.she has a laptop email her


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i tried that shit earlier asshole she responded back and asked who i was well i think u responded.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:14 AM~8845924
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:14 AM~8845928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,i never said my cellphone batt was dead,Like i said before if you want pics ask her.she has a laptop email her
> *


why so u can check ur own email and give another bs story.. the email u gave is the same on for here, than u said she let u use it :uh: doubt that.. just admit u dont have one and never did, no reason in lying ur way through it now, no one believes u and never will, and wont get off ur back a bout it..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:15 AM~8845930
> *i tried that shit earlier asshole she responded back and asked who i was well i think u responded.....
> *


I don't have the password to her email so how can i respond???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:15 AM~8845930
> *i tried that shit earlier asshole she responded back and asked who i was well i think u responded.....
> *


thats the same shit we'll all get, along with some other bs stories about how he/she/it cant get pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 01:14 AM~8845925
> *heres my kinda donk
> 
> ba donka donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## southside groovin

> BULLSHIT!!!





> same.... pics or it didnt happen, lol


figured yall were gonna say that sooooo.....

pics cuz it did happen :biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:17 AM~8845939
> *thats the same shit we'll all get, along with some other bs stories about how he/she/it cant get pics
> *



Yea, I don't beleive shit you say. Hate to say it. But not a fucking word. ALL LIES.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:16 AM~8845934
> *why so u can check ur own email and give another bs story.. the email u gave is the same on for here, than u said she let u use it :uh: doubt that.. just admit u dont have one and never did, no reason in lying ur way through it now, no one believes u and never will, and wont get off ur back a bout it..
> *


i really don't give a fuck about what someone say,What fuckin email on here?i never post a email in my profile


----------



## tyhodge07

than whats her date of birth and the zip she lives in :dunno:


----------



## mademan

dang southside... thats fuckin sexy!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:20 AM~8845944
> *i really don't give a fuck about what someone say,What fuckin email on here?i never post a email in my profile
> *


u have to when u sign up :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> figured yall were gonna say that sooooo.....
> 
> pics cuz it did happen :biggrin:















































[/quote]




Badass bro. You ready to send it back to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:20 AM~8845942
> *Yea,  I don't beleive shit you say.    Hate to say it.  But not a fucking word.  ALL LIES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:20 AM~8845946
> *than whats her date of birth and the zip she lives in :dunno:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:21 AM~8845949
> *u have to when u sign up  :uh:
> *


She set it up for me :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:20 AM~8845946
> *than whats her date of birth and the zip she lives in :dunno:
> *


homie... shes fuckin imaginary too. Debrah is the name he uses when he dolls himself up on fridaynights, puts on a short skirt and walks the streets. 

...Its alright montetransexual , we know your secret.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:17 AM~8845936
> *I don't have the password to her email so how can i respond???
> *




ohhhh you lying little cuntwhore i sent you your gay ass avatar to that same email... so u wanna lie some more cuz if so i'll 








ya ass


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:20 AM~8845946
> *than whats her date of birth and the zip she lives in :dunno:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8845957
> *She set it up for me :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Who did? Set what up. Is you not a big boy? Can't set up a screen name by yourself. Or when it said must be over 18 you was fucked then. Then when it asked you your sex YOU PUT NONE.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:24 AM~8845961
> *homie... shes fuckin imaginary too. Debrah is the name he uses when he dolls himself up on fridaynights, puts on a short skirt and walks the streets.
> 
> ...Its alright montetransexual , we  know your secret.
> *


no DEBRA was are fuckin mom


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:24 AM~8845962
> *ohhhh you lying little cuntwhore i sent you your gay ass avatar to that same email... so u wanna lie some more cuz if so i'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya ass
> *


 :0 :roflmao: theres 1 for sure lie hes caught up on, along with the other 20 about it not being his email and his sisters, etc.. so thats about 21 total lies now.. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:24 AM~8845962
> *ohhhh you lying little cuntwhore i sent you your gay ass avatar to that same email... so u wanna lie some more cuz if so i'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya ass
> *


She sunt it to me :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:26 AM~8845971
> *no DEBRA was are fuckin mom
> *


last night u said it was ur sisters name :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 01:24 AM~8845962
> *ohhhh you lying little cuntwhore i sent you your gay ass avatar to that same email... so u wanna lie some more cuz if so i'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya ass
> *




OWNED BITCH!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:27 AM~8845975
> *She sunt it to me :uh:
> *


sent it to you how, ive also sent pics to that same email awhile back for YOU


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 03:26 AM~8845968
> *Who did?  Set what up.    Is you not a big boy?  Can't set up a screen name by yourself.  Or when it said must be over 18 you was fucked then.    Then when it asked you your sex YOU PUT NONE.
> *


I know what the mean,it mean if your are a male or female :uh:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

why would u give me her email addy if all she was gonna do was send it to you?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:28 AM~8845978
> *sent it to you how, ive also sent pics to that same email awhile back for YOU
> *


When???


----------



## BODINE

Mde me some springs for the 60 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

notice, last night debra was his sister, tongiht its his mom.. this is still not his email "she sent to pics to him" last night said he didnt want an email cuz their gay and used his siters (debra) so how the hell did she send the pics to you, through mail :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

> *dang southside... thats fuckin sexy!!*


thanx bro



> *Badass bro. You ready to send it back to me.*


nah. think im gonna keep it for a while.....

it aint what i expected it to be. theres parts im real happy about, and parts that just REALLY dissappoint me but im happy with the overall results. as you can see from the pics, the driveshaft isnt there but thatll be put on as soon as the paint on the exhaust dries. needs license plates but theyll come in due time and i wanna tip the air cleaner with sum black so it looks like theres a hole in the snorkel. also want a different bucket for the booty kit, but right now its removeable so maybe someday ill get 1.........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:27 AM~8845976
> *last night u said it was ur sisters name  :uh:
> *



I was going to say that earlier. :uh: I bet hes making up all this shit. I bet his moms not even deceist. And if she was who would be still using that Email addy.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:28 AM~8845980
> *why would u give me her email addy if all she was gonna do was send it to you?
> *


Cause i don't have a email addy :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:30 AM~8845987
> *Cause i don't have a email addy :uh:
> *


 :uh: u done fucked up by saying she sent them to you...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:30 AM~8845987
> *Cause i don't have a email addy :uh:
> *


if your on the net shouldnt you have one?


----------



## tyhodge07

recap:

themonteman's email is [email protected] his name is matt dale also goes by debra

his sisters name was debra last night
tonight its his moms

his email is his sister debras, but thats him
and she sent pics from his email to his email cuz he think the email system is gay

ohh and cant forget, still not pics of the 4 door box :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:32 AM~8845991
> *:uh:  u done fucked up by saying she sent them to you...
> *


Hello a fukin cell phone,ever heard of a i phone :uh: Yeah just call me my house number is 618-734-2131


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:33 AM~8845997
> *recap:
> 
> themonteman's email is [email protected] his name is matt dale also goes by debra
> 
> his sisters name was debra last night
> tonight its his moms
> 
> his email is his sister debras, but thats him
> and she sent pics from his email to his email cuz he think the email system is gay
> 
> ohh and cant forget, still not pics of the 4 door box :uh:
> *


i thought hawkeye was matt dale?


----------



## tyhodge07

now u got an i phone :roflmao: and they take shitty ass pics like that, id def take that shit back


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 04:34 AM~8846002
> *i thought hawkeye was matt dale?
> *


 :0 

than that means their the same person


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:26 AM~8845971
> *no DEBRA was are fuckin mom
> *



OK FUCKASS I went through like 10 pages of thi thread read it and weep you ugly ass, lying cuntrag mutherfucker


"QUOTE(tyhodge07 @ Sep 20 2007, 03:23 AM) 
alright, just a recap

themontemans's name is matt dale.. he is also known as his so called sister debra. he officially doesnt have a 4 door box, only has 1 monte and no camera to take any pics. his email (sisters) is [email protected] you can email IT anytime and get a quick response from matt, since she dont like emails, cuz their gay in his opinion.."


"QUOTE(themonteman @ Sep 20 2007, 02:30 AM) 
yea man she knows a lil bit about modelcars,she has a email where you can get ahold of here it's [email protected]


tyhodge:
thats ur girls email isnt her name debra too 


QUOTE(tyhodge07 @ Sep 20 2007, 01:32 AM) 
thats ur girls email isnt her name debra too


MOnte man:
Nope thats not her name 

the monteman
yea im suer my name ain't debra,i don't even have a email.she let me use her so i could become a member on here 

QUOTE(LowandBeyond @ Sep 20 2007, 12:56 AM) 
I'll answer for him.............

"I don't have a camera nor do I build shit" 
wait hold up...............thats how I type. 

This is him. 
"I'z dun't hav a camora & I dont not buiold noffin."

themonteman
oh yea i have a camphone,i know i don't show any builds but i really don't give a fuck.i pay my bills and i put my food on the table for my fam before i build a modelcar.now don't that make any sence


QUOTE(mademan @ Sep 20 2007, 01:18 AM) 
its not people bein babies man, its you frontin, sayin you have shit and cant back it up. if its not in your possesion, or you dont have a cam, DONT FUCKIN BRAG ABOUT it.....why does your sister have the 4door box????
....Pics of sister... or ban?

themonteman
she told me she would give me $50 for it so i said ok.i do have a cam i never said i didn't.rollin know i have a aerocoupe cause it had some 30'' rims on it.i just took the rims off 

themonteman talking about his sister
yea man she knows a lil bit about modelcars,she has a email where you can get ahold of here it's [email protected]





KISS MY ASS !!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:35 AM~8846003
> *now u got an i phone :roflmao: and they take shitty ass pics like that, id def take that shit back
> *


Call me i posted up my number


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:35 AM~8846005
> *:0
> 
> than that means their the same person
> *


yup ... i just mailed something to Matt Dale.....hawkeye sent me pm fopr addy


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:36 AM~8846007
> *Call me i posted up my number
> *


and when i call itll say calling debra the iphone user :uh:


----------



## BODINE

can anyone do IP check


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:34 AM~8846001
> *Hello a fukin cell phone,ever heard of a i phone :uh: Yeah just call me my house number is 618-734-2131
> *


thats the police dept homie, internet fraud is a bad bad thing!!!
lol so is using alias`s


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 04:36 AM~8846010
> *yup ... i just mailed something to Matt Dale.....hawkeye sent me pm fopr addy
> *


well monte made a post on another site, that i tracked his shit down too.. and put his name as matt dale, withthe email addy of [email protected] and the user name was themonteman on there too  

same fuckin person, he was arguing with hisself, what a dusch


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:37 AM~8846011
> *and when i call itll say calling debra the iphone user  :uh:
> *


No thats my house phone number


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 04:38 AM~8846014
> *thats the police dept homie, internet fraud is a bad bad thing!!!
> lol so is using alias`s
> *


u call it?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:39 AM~8846016
> *No thats my house phone number
> *


no its the police dept main desk, sgt. hellgaman is a nice guy to talk to.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 01:39 AM~8846018
> *u call it?
> *


yup


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:38 AM~8846014
> *thats the police dept homie, internet fraud is a bad bad thing!!!
> lol so is using alias`s
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew someone will fall for that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 04:40 AM~8846019
> *no its the police dept main desk, sgt. hellgaman is a nice guy to talk to.
> *


burn, what a damn liar, about it all, thinkin no one would call :uh: ban this dude, and hawkeye, until its confirmmed its not the same dude, but matt dale, is both names on both users


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:41 AM~8846023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew someone will fall for that
> *


hahah I did, and I told em that I was on a message board with a guy trying to deal model car parts that sounded shady and I think is a fraud  have a nice day


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:38 AM~8846015
> *well monte made a post on another site, that i tracked his shit down too.. and put his name as matt dale, withthe email addy of [email protected] and the user name was themonteman on there too
> 
> same fuckin person, he was arguing with hisself, what a dusch
> *


dude thats a fuckin lie your just makin shit up now


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i found his 4 door box


----------



## BODINE

hawkeye1777 Re:?????, Sep 15 2007, 02:22 PM 


Low4oshow MCC


Group: First Year
Posts: 1,172
Member No.: 48,680
Joined: Apr 2007



QUOTE
where you been ..... i couldnt ship dont know what i done with my notebook with the addys in it .....i need it......and i was out of town for 5 days....but its ready 



it's cool, bro, my internet got shut off, and we are having money problems, so i am at the ligbrary, talk to ya later, peace...


Matt Dale
1966 Bond Pike
Stamping Ground KY
40379


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:41 AM~8846024
> *burn, what a damn liar, about it all, thinkin no one would call :uh: ban this dude, and hawkeye, until its confirmmed its not the same dude, but matt dale, is both names on both users
> *


Dude were not the same people.he's some white boy that live in Ky,ask 8-ball or anyone else that might know him


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:42 AM~8846028
> *dude thats a fuckin lie your just makin shit up now
> *


am i makin shit up? i dont lie, dont need to. and havent  i speak the truth

when i was callin ur name out last night, u quit postin, and than got off, same as today, until just now, and say its a lie, almost a day and 1/2 later :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan+Sep 22 2007, 01:40 AM~8846019-->
> 
> 
> 
> no its the police dept main desk, sgt. hellgaman is a nice guy to talk to.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 01:41 AM~8846023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew someone will fall for that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:42 AM~8846027
> *hahah I did, and I told em that I was on a message board with a guy trying to deal model car parts that sounded shady and I think is a fraud  have a nice day
> *



just incase anyone missed that. recap


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:45 AM~8846034
> *am i makin shit up? i dont lie, dont need to. and havent  i speak the truth
> 
> when i was callin ur name out last night, u quit postin, and than got off, same as today, until just now, and say its a lie, almost a day and 1/2 later  :uh:
> *


What name???


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:46 AM~8846035
> *just incase anyone missed that. recap
> *


recap it three or four times


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan+Sep 22 2007, 01:40 AM~8846019-->
> 
> 
> 
> no its the police dept main desk, sgt. hellgaman is a nice guy to talk to.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 01:41 AM~8846023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew someone will fall for that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 01:42 AM~8846027
> *hahah I did, and I told em that I was on a message board with a guy trying to deal model car parts that sounded shady and I think is a fraud  have a nice day
> *



just incase anyone missed that. recap


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:46 AM~8846037
> *What name???
> *


 :uh: u just replied to what i said, and dont know what name :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:47 AM~8846038
> *recap it three or four times
> *


so your saying hawkeye is using your name matt dale ?




















i dont think so


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 01:49 AM~8846041
> *so your saying hawkeye is using your name matt dale ?
> i dont think so
> *


ill call sgt hellgaman back and let him know that this guy is also inviolved in an identity theft case also. lol


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

wait so who's screen name is DbMee1 cuz thats the one ur using


----------



## tyhodge07

funny thing is, when i search the same shit that brought that up, its no longer there now, prolly deleted his own post


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:50 AM~8846045
> *wait so who's screen name is DbMee1 cuz thats the one ur using
> *


screen name on???


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 03:49 AM~8846041
> *so your saying hawkeye is using your name matt dale ?
> i dont think so
> *


Dude my name is not matt dale,ask 8-ball he has my addy for when i sunt him some stuff


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 03:50 AM~8846045
> *wait so who's screen name is DbMee1 cuz thats the one ur using
> *


thats hawkeye for sure ....maybe wait i have 3 different ones for hawkeyse


and one is NOT dbee1


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 04:53 AM~8846052
> *thats hawkeye for sure
> *


so monte uses that one too?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 03:53 AM~8846052
> *thats hawkeye for sure
> *


Dude his aol im is lowriding matt177,look on his profile


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 03:54 AM~8846053
> *so monte uses that one too?
> *


dunno now i have 3 different ones for hawkeye


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:55 AM~8846058
> *Dude his aol im is lowriding matt177,look on his profile
> *


which is urs also :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

ill get an ip check, than we'll see


----------



## Tip Slow

why is everyone IMing me


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 03:56 AM~8846059
> *dunno now i have 3 different ones for hawkeye
> *


mattdale1777
lowridingmatt177
hawkeye1777


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:57 AM~8846063
> *why is everyone IMing me
> *


cuz your screen name got posted


----------



## BODINE

MINE IS JUICED88CUTTY


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 03:57 AM~8846064
> *mattdale1777
> lowridingmatt177
> hawkeye1777
> *


mattdale1777 and hawkeye is not his im name.his old one got fuck up(thats what he told me)


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

he's talking to me on dbmee right now


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:00 AM~8846070
> *mattdale1777 and hawkeye is not his im name.his old one got fuck up(thats what he told me)
> *


it use to be


----------



## tyhodge07

how do sn's get fucked up :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 04:01 AM~8846074
> *it use to be
> *


i konw but his new one is lowridingmatt1777


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:02 AM~8846076
> *how do sn's get fucked up :uh:
> *


i don't know thats what he told me :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:03 AM~8846077
> *i konw but his new one is lowridingmatt1777
> *


i know i put that up there also


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 05:01 AM~8846071
> *he's talking to me on dbmee right now
> *


thats real funny, cuz hawkeye has to get on the comp at the library and their not even open right now.. and bodine said thats hawkeyes sn for sure


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 05:04 AM~8846081
> *i don't know thats what he told me :uh:
> *


thats what u told urself u mean :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:04 AM~8846083
> *thats real funny, cuz hawkeye has to get on the comp at the library and their not even open right now.. and bodine said thats hawkeyes sn for sure
> *


well not sure :biggrin: cuz i got 3 of his for sure




tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,615 105 1.42% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.28% 
themonteman May 2007 1,384 94 1.27% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.23% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 85 1.15% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.11% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,187 80 1.08% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,720 58 0.78% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.74% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 2,959 49 0.66%


----------



## tyhodge07

and something else to add, hawkeye lives with MOMMY.. and monte talks like a little kid, so this is making more sense and going together alot more.. no wonder hes gonna say his mom is dead..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:57 AM~8846063
> *why is everyone IMing me
> *



fuck you and your IM's lying assbitch.


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 01:30 AM~8845985
> *thanx bro
> nah. think im gonna keep it for a while.....
> 
> it aint what i expected it to be. theres parts im real happy about, and parts that just REALLY dissappoint me but im happy with the overall results. as you can see from the pics, the driveshaft isnt there but thatll be put on as soon as the paint on the exhaust dries. needs license plates but theyll come in due time and i wanna tip the air cleaner with sum black so it looks like theres a hole in the snorkel. also want a different bucket for the booty kit, but right now its removeable so maybe someday ill get 1.........
> *



You'll get a whole new 5th wheel kit in that mail here soon.  

I think it looks really good bro. Better than the diecast one you was fucking with.


----------



## Tip Slow

it's all good tho,


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:12 AM~8846099
> *it's all good tho,
> *


no its not. :uh: 


We need proof of all these things. You prove 1/2 of these things we have been calling you out on.......then it might be all good tho.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 04:14 AM~8846108
> *no its not.  :uh:
> We need proof of all these things.  You prove 1/2 of these things we have been calling you out on.......then it might be all good tho.
> *


well i dont think dbmee1 is hawkeye.......


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 04:14 AM~8846108
> *no its not.  :uh:
> We need proof of all these things.  You prove 1/2 of these things we have been calling you out on.......then it might be all good tho.
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:16 AM~8846112
> *:uh:
> *


  sorry


----------



## southside groovin

> *You'll get a whole new 5th wheel kit in that mail here soon.*


you're gonna be my new best friend if you tell me u sent me 1 of twinns contis or sumthin with a similar bucket. 

you already know what i got planned for 1 :evilgrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 02:16 AM~8846110
> *well i dont think dmee1 is hawkeye.......
> *



thats what montebitches AIM addy is.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 05:17 AM~8846116
> *  sorry
> *


another random post that happend to come after urs :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:18 AM~8846118
> *you're gonna be my new best friend if you tell me u sent me 1 of twinns contis or sumthin with a similar bucket.
> 
> you already know what i got planned for 1 :evilgrin:
> *




WOW REALLY? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

his ip addy is 66.196.100.215


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 04:18 AM~8846119
> *thats what montebitches IM addy is.
> *


your a dumb fuck,look at the goddamn post.how is my addy the same as his.i tell you what to prove that im not him why don't anyone im him,he has a aol account


----------



## southside groovin

> *WOW REALLY?*


hell yeah bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn storm over us now ,,,,windy and raining hard


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 05:22 AM~8846125
> *your a dumb fuck,look at the goddamn post.how is my addy the same as his.i tell you what to prove that im not him why don't anyone im him,he has a aol account
> *


is he online?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:22 AM~8846125
> *your a dumb fuck,look at the goddamn post.how is my addy the same as his.i tell you what to prove that im not him why don't anyone im him,he has a aol account
> *



dmee1 Copied this from your PROFILE motherfucker. And look at my post. I took out one letter of the name Bodine posted. This is YOUR AIM name dumbass.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:22 AM~8846126
> *hell yeah bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> *



if we going to be new BBF, then your MY BITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 04:24 AM~8846128
> *is he online?
> *


im him


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 04:26 AM~8846132
> *im him
> *


your him :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

thats what he said


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 04:24 AM~8846129
> *dmee1    Copied this from your PROFILE motherfucker.    And look at my post.  I took out one letter of the name Bodine posted.  This is YOUR AIM name dumbass.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8846132-->
> 
> 
> 
> im him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8846133
> *your him  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 02:27 AM~8846135
> *thats what he said
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA. Caught up in another BS lie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 05:26 AM~8846132
> *im him
> *


we know that already

is he on ur buddylist online or not?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2007, 04:26 AM~8846133
> *your him  :0
> *


i said im him as in instant message him


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

heres hawkeyes mysapce page 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=81447454


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:31 AM~8846148
> *heres hawkeyes mysapce page
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=81447454
> *


Thank you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 05:29 AM~8846143
> *we know that already
> 
> is he on ur buddylist online or not?
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

that doesnt prove shit homie i still think ur lying


----------



## BODINE

im going to bed and read this about noon


----------



## tyhodge07

sure doesnt, cuz hawkeye was here before you.. than u come, a bunch of bs stories since uve joined, u also post tiny ass pics, which is a little fishy, tryin to his a background or something


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 02:31 AM~8846148
> *heres hawkeyes mysapce page
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=81447454
> *



BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAA EMO much?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:33 AM~8846152
> *that doesnt prove shit homie i still think ur lying
> *


don't care


----------



## BODINE

my daughter has tickle me elmo ?


----------



## tyhodge07

wtf bodine :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: emo-elmo? lol



i really need to go to bed ,,, to much crown :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

im about to go to bed too... almost 6 am


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im out, ill be waiting on the ip check, hopefully get it later on today


----------



## BODINE

4:40 here


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 22 2007, 02:36 AM~8846160-->
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter has tickle me elmo ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats cool and all but..................................
> 
> 
> Southsides my new best friend. Heres proof. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:18 AM~8846118
> *you're gonna be my new best friend if you tell me u sent me 1 of twinns contis or sumthin with a similar bucket.
> 
> you already know what i got planned for 1 :evilgrin:
> *


Unlike montebitch. He has no friends.


----------



## southside groovin

hey if any1s interested in casting a part for personal use, retail or whatever, get the fuck at me....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

im crashing out as well montebitch is boring


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 04:38 AM~8846166
> *Thats cool and all but..................................
> Southsides my new best friend.  Heres proof.  :cheesy:
> Unlike montebitch.  He has no friends.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

u dis this **** and he likes it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 04:41 AM~8846169
> *hey if any1s interested in casting a part for personal use, retail or whatever, get the fuck at me....
> *


You castin


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 02:38 AM~8846166
> *
> Unlike montebitch.  He has no friends.
> *



as a child...... mama had to tie a steak to his neck so the dogs would play with him


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

nobody was talking to you debra


----------



## southside groovin

well all i guess im outro too. gotta get up early so i can get my oil changed and take an hour drive to the hobby shop tomorrow......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:43 AM~8846172
> *u dis this **** and he likes it
> *


naw i don't like it,i just brush it off


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

so its late and montebitch i mean debra is back from the clubs










:roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

damn thats big sorry


----------



## Tip Slow

i don't go to clubs anymore


----------



## layin_in_so_cal




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:47 AM~8846183
> *i don't go to clubs anymore
> *



but you still cross dress?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:48 AM~8846185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 04:49 AM~8846187
> *but you still cross dress?
> *


never did


----------



## Tip Slow

1,400 POST!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:53 AM~8846192
> *1,300 POST!!!
> *


1400 assfuck

too bad gr.2 was your senior year, ditched out before you got to counting.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey man all b/s aside,you got anymoer pics of that impala


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:41 AM~8846169
> *hey if any1s interested in casting a part for personal use, retail or whatever, get the fuck at me....
> *



what parts? :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 02:59 AM~8846197
> *hey man all b/s aside,you got anymoer pics of that impala
> *


my 67? panty raid


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 05:06 AM~8846204
> *my 67? panty raid
> *


yea i like that one


----------



## Tip Slow

was that a resin or a plastic kit?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 05:16 AM~8846210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:13 AM~8846208
> *was that a resin or a plastic kit?
> *


plastic kit, its the street machine version, kitbashed suspetion, etc.
  
  
exhaust was all hand foiled same with gas tank. frame was painted orion silver, then sprayd with hotpink from the sides, so the top is silver and the sides are misted pink


----------



## Tip Slow

Now thats one fine ass car,you sould get a real one and do it the same way


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:19 AM~8846218
> *Now thats one fine ass car,you sould get a real one and do it the same way
> *


..should be picking up my `68 impala custom next week. its the one like beto cast in resin,its got the caprice style notch back.

it wil be left rusty, pinstriped by hand by a good friend of mine, then airbagged on 14inch wires


----------



## southside groovin

man i got 2 67 kits sittin here. i opened 1 the other night to look at the motor and i had forgotten how detailed those kits r. made me wanna build 1....


----------



## Tip Slow

Sweet................you sould call it sweet tooth


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:21 AM~8846222
> *..should be picking up my `68 impala custom next week. its the one like beto cast in resin,its got the caprice style notch back.
> 
> it wil be left rusty, pinstriped by hand by a good friend of mine, then airbagged on 14inch wires
> *




cant wait to get her home


----------



## Tip Slow

themonteman May 2007 1,408 117 1.56% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 14,626 116 1.54% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 75,950 95 1.26% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,419 91 1.21% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,512 85 1.13% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,269 82 1.09% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,187 80 1.06% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,731 69 0.92% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 2,444 55 0.73% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,444 54 0.72% 

The top post whore of the day :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 03:21 AM~8846222
> *it wil be left rusty, pinstriped by hand by a good friend of mine, then airbagged on 14inch wires
> *



I'm getting ready to send my gas tank for my Olds delta88 to the Ville to get painted body color and pinstriped. My powder coated wheels are going too along with my 2 pumps. All getting pinstriped. :cheesy: :cheesy: Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 05:26 AM~8846229
> *
> 
> cant wait to get her home
> *


i wonder why people just let cars sit,well im loggin out be back on tonight.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:28 AM~8846232
> *well im loggin out be back on tonight.
> *



can't wait ****. :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 03:28 AM~8846232
> *i wonder why people just let cars sit,well im loggin out be back on tonight.
> *


between my father and I we have almost 60 cars sitting at the farm, haha, 38 are novas/acadians 62-65(38 of them/parts cars)

im out for the night too


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 22 2007, 05:29 AM~8846233
> *can't wait ****.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2007, 05:32 AM~8846236
> *between  my father and I we have almost 60 cars sitting at the farm, haha, 38 are novas/acadians 62-65(38 of them/parts cars)
> 
> im out for the night too
> *


shit homie fix em up


----------



## tyhodge07

monteman, what internet provider (connection) do you got?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

woohoo... got me a box caprice 4-door.... hehe fukkin diecast $7 clearance at walmart....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe... 5 mintutes later i got a pile of parts..... anyone want the body?


----------



## tyhodge07

fool, u know ur keepin the body, one thing i dont like about them is they look to short (length wise) and to tall (height wise), either stretch it out more or cut off some on the bottom it what they should have done.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hell no... the back bumper fits my 2-door pretty damn good....


----------



## tyhodge07

oh, so u got them for the parts..

take a pic of the 2 side by side.. take a top view pic and a side view pic.. i want to see the difference, cuz they should still be close insize..


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

see its to short, a tad longer would look better, also to tall, a tad short would make it look better too.. other than that its not bad as a diecast, but it would be eaiser casting it if it was made right, could cast the diecast, than work off the resin one, and xtend it alittle than cut it down alittle, than there would be a nice 4 door box..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

modelhaus already makes one bro.....


----------



## tyhodge07

i thought it looked like shit tho :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

biggs made the 2-door using the 4-door body bro.... cruisinlow has one... its in his thread..... so does holly hoodlum.....


----------



## cruzinlow

no it doesnt see, aha how u like that one lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=355588&st=120

cruizinlow....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 crusin that shits tight.


----------



## cruzinlow

why thank u :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=347978&st=60

holly hoodlum.....


----------



## BODINE




----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 07:09 PM~8849101
> *no it doesnt see, aha how u like that one lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



car looks sick bro  where did u find that ??


----------



## cruzinlow

i bought the kit from modelhaus its a resine kit


----------



## tyhodge07

poor monte, cant pick on her tonight


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

what happened to her?


----------



## tyhodge07

she got banned for 5 days :roflmao: remember just a couple days he said he wouldnt get banned :roflmao:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

fuck yea. hell yeah. oh yeah. lol lol lol yea...................


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJItdoliW2Y&mode=user&search=

a recent update
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXHxBr1vDAY


----------



## tyhodge07

heres the story behind the vids

Police search for man who set pit bull afire

9/21/2007, 11:36 a.m. CDT 
The Associated Press MONTGOMERY, Ala. (AP) — Officers issued an arrest warrant for a 20-year-old Montgomery man accused beating his mother's pit bull with a shovel, soaking him with lighter fluid and setting him on fire while chained to a post.

Pictures of the severely injured dog, burned over 60 percent of its body, have shown up on the Internet and prompted a flood of calls to the Montgomery Humane Society.

Workers at the shelter are calling the dog "Louis Vuitton" — a bow to a dog named "Gucci" that was abused and set afire in Mobile in 1994 but survived. That case led the Legislature to pass Alabama's "Gucci Law," which made it a felony to torture a dog or cat.



"We are receiving calls from as far away as Brazil from people asking what possessed a person to torture such an innocent and loving animal as Louis and what can they do to help him," said Steven Tears, director of the Montgomery Humane Society. 


Officers are looking for 20-year-old Juan Daniels, the son of the dog's owner. Humane Society investigator Scott Hill said Daniels wasn't allow to borrow his mother's car on Sept. 7, and he retaliated by torturing her 2-year-old dog.

Police said Daniels faces a charge of first-degree animal cruelty, which carries a sentence of one to 10 years in prison.
"How twisted can a man's mind be to attempt to burn any living creature alive?" asked Glenda Easterling, a volunteer at the Humane Society shelter for 14 years.

Tears said the shelter has received more than 50 calls a day about the dog and people have been stopping by the shelter to make donations.

"Louis' abuse is one of the most cruel and severe cases that we have seen in Montgomery in a number of years," Hill said.
The dog will be in pain for months, but he appears in good spirits and wags his tail for visitors, he said.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 23 2007, 01:30 AM~8850489
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJItdoliW2Y&mode=user&search=
> 
> a recent update
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXHxBr1vDAY
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

KRAZY FOCKER SHOULD BE BURNED AND PISSED ON TO TURN THE FIRE OFF


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn its fucking boring tonight, 2:30 am, and im about to get drunk to forget this night :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 22 2007, 05:17 PM~8848885-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell no... the back bumper fits my 2-door pretty damn good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool shit. Walmart bound to find me one of those. Been wanting to do something to my 2 door.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 06:09 PM~8849101
> *no it doesnt see, aha how u like that one lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight homie! Fuckers SICK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 22 2007, 07:15 PM~8850391
> *she got banned for 5 days :roflmao: remember just a couple days he said he wouldnt get banned :roflmao:
> *


did he really?????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2007, 09:54 PM~8854873
> *did he really?????
> *


yes SHE sure did, you havent seen her lately have ya


----------



## southside groovin

whatd he get banned for?


----------



## BODINE

:0 

what up fockers :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

pissin someone off. im not giving names, and thats all i know..  guess he'll learn next time trying to be a hard ass


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

im gonna build this should i use a 94 impala or do they make 94 caprice model?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:00 AM~8856859
> *im gonna build this should i use a 94 impala or do they make 94 caprice model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I think they make the coprice in the fire/cop cars? Not sure. 

On the hexs, try the wheels that come with the mc. The big 20" wires.


----------



## BODINE

cool thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:13 AM~8856919
> *cool thanks
> *




you need a set of those wheel? I got 4-5 sets of them. Cut them up and pop the KO's off.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 02:15 AM~8856929
> *you need a set of those wheel?  I got 4-5 sets of them.  Cut them up and pop the KO's off.
> *


yeah :cheesy: how much


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:16 AM~8856934
> *yeah  :cheesy: how much
> *



Let me make sure them bitches have hex nuts. I think they do. 


But as far as how much...........nothing for you homie. A addy is all I need.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 whats up


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 02:20 AM~8856960
> *Let me make sure them bitches have hex nuts.  I think they do.
> But as far as how much...........nothing for you homie.  A addy is all I need.
> *


 :0 

thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:21 AM~8856966
> *:0
> 
> thanks
> *


NP. You know your my dogg. 


when you going to send one of those cars? :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

WHAT'S UP NIGHT CREW. IF YOU GET A CHANCE CHECK OUT MY SALE TOPIC. MODELS AT $7.00 SEALED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

bout to hit page 300 :0 remember back at like page 1 or 2 they said this thread wouldnt last :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, beto in here pimpin his shit out :roflmao: business man :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2007, 12:23 AM~8856981
> *WHAT'S UP NIGHT CREW. IF YOU GET A CHANCE CHECK OUT MY SALE TOPIC. MODELS AT $7.00 SEALED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we already did and those of us that did ARE BROKE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 02:23 AM~8856975
> *NP.  You know your my dogg.
> when you going to send one of those cars?    :0  :0
> *


i need to paint hood and trunk on the 57 and then i can unless you want to paint it ,,,, it is black,,,,and i was gettin black wheels for it from beto but not now im gettin a rig from him


----------



## tyhodge07

i seen a kit id love to have, but im with the broke crowd  and i know the kit wont last long if its not sold already. im just now starting to get working again, being layed off for like 3 weeks killed me and put me behind alot.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2007, 02:23 AM~8856981
> *WHAT'S UP NIGHT CREW. IF YOU GET A CHANCE CHECK OUT MY SALE TOPIC. MODELS AT $7.00 SEALED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can send me couple and i pay in a month or so 





























lol....j/p if i had $$ now i would get a couple


----------



## tyhodge07

had to add the and so in, lol could be a month or it could be 3 months :0


----------



## BODINE

lolol wouldnt take 3 ....hahahah


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

sucks i get paid this tuesday .... but we need it all


----------



## southside groovin

bodine for that body, you need to use a 94 impala and youll have to make the side moulding for it to be correct. it aint that hard tho. i turned a 96 impala into a caprice to make a replica of mine.....


----------



## tyhodge07

i get paid wednesday, and ill need every dime of it, and prolly still be short a little on rent, than my next check will come like a day after the last day rent is due before the late fee :angry:

hopefully after this month i can have extra cash to spend..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 24 2007, 02:36 AM~8857029
> *bodine for that body, you need to use a 94 impala and youll have to make the side moulding for it to be correct. it aint that hard tho. i turned a 96 impala into a caprice to make a replica of mine.....
> *


  thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

as soon as montewhore gets unbanned and back on everyone give him shit about them pics... :biggrin: post shit right after his first post back, well ask why he took a break first and see what he says :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

np homie. if you have any trouble, let me know.......


----------



## tyhodge07

southside, edit ur post, u hit 300 :0

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: lowridermodels, southside groovin, *rollinoldskoo*, mademan, BODINE, LowandBeyond, oldskool 67

:wave: whats up homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 02:37 AM~8857034
> *i get paid wednesday, and ill need every dime of it, and prolly still be short a little on rent, than my next check will come like a day after the last day rent is due before the late fee :angry:
> 
> hopefully after this month i can have extra cash to spend..
> *


how much is rent where u are for what size apt/house?



my mortgage is 768.00 a month on a 1200 sf  house new tho but shit is a lot here


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:41 AM~8857046
> *how much is rent where u are for what size apt/house?
> my mortgage is 768.00 a month on a 1200 sf   house new tho but shit is a lot here
> *



mines 732$ for a 2400 sf home. 2 lots and 2 car detached.  Thats with taxes and insurance. Think I'm going to leave that shit out and pay it all @ tax time. drop the payment to 500$.


----------



## tyhodge07

its 495 (came in on a really good deal, normally like right now its 699 a month) and we got a little over 700 sg ft i think, i think its like 718 or something, its an apartment and its more like a condo, size of a house.


----------



## tyhodge07

were lookin to get into a house and our morgage will be around 350-400 a month, than i figured out around 100-150 in property taxes and home owners insurance total.. cuz my sis pays 650 a month on their house and 200 total for prop taxes and home owners., so they pay 850 total a month.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users (tyhodge07))
8 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, BODINE, LowandBeyond, oldskool 67, mademan, lowridermodels, Blue s10

the whole night crew here tonight eh.....


----------



## BODINE

florida panhandle almost doubkled in prices after hurricane IVAN 

we paid 94,000 for house with .39 acre and just after a year is worth 131,000.... i guess its ok,,,and 1 car garage


----------



## tyhodge07

shit, my aunt bought a house when her and my uncle first got married, and paid like 45,000 for it, and now its worth 165,000 id love to buy a house 30 years ago here, lol...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 02:48 AM~8857089
> *shit, my aunt bought a house when her and my uncle first got married, and paid like 45,000 for it, and now its worth 165,000 id love to buy a house 30 years ago here, lol...
> *


yup my mother- in -laws house was 94,000 5 years ago and now would sell for 190,000 or so


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8856859-->
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna build this should i use a 94 impala or do they make 94 caprice model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you better off modifying a 94 impala.... the cop car got different rear wheelwells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2007, 09:15 PM~8856929
> *you need a set of those wheel?  I got 4-5 sets of them.  Cut them up and pop the KO's off.
> *


send 2 sets my way homie.....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

DbMee1 (10:55:01 PM): Hey man whats goin on
DbMee1 (10:57:09 PM): i know WTF your doin
DbMee1 (11:18:03 PM): .........what up
DbMee1 (11:19:10 PM): come on man i really need to talk with you.all the b/s aside
DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
Dusterkid72 (12:39:14 AM): hey
Dusterkid72 (12:39:33 AM): brb bro
DbMee1 (12:41:17 AM): k
Dusterkid72 (12:45:47 AM): ok back
DbMee1 (12:47:50 AM): hey man whats goin on in LIL
Dusterkid72 (12:46:33 AM): u got banned 4 5 days
DbMee1 (12:48:49 AM): who did it
Dusterkid72 (12:47:26 AM): idk
DbMee1 (12:49:07 AM): 5 days i can come back on the 27th
DbMee1 (12:49:18 AM): i think 1ofaknd did it
Dusterkid72 (12:47:49 AM): yea
Dusterkid72 (12:47:58 AM): idk who 
DbMee1 (12:49:36 AM): i never said anything to anyone
DbMee1 (12:49:59 AM): i bet there talkin about me a lot
Dusterkid72 (12:48:38 AM): idk
DbMee1 (12:50:38 AM): oh mybad
DbMee1 (12:51:09 AM): Im sorry i acted like a dumbass/jerkoff


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2007, 02:50 AM~8857105
> *you better off modifying a 94 impala.... the cop car got different rear wheelwells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send 2 sets my way homie.....
> *


so i just need to make my own side molding?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2007, 03:50 AM~8857105
> *you better off modifying a 94 impala.... the cop car got different rear wheelwells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that caprice is a 91, if i remember right 91 was the only year the had the back wheel wells like that, i used to own a 91 and never seen any other year like that.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 03:51 AM~8857111
> *so i just need to make my own side molding?
> *


no, their talking cutting the part off in the back window that has the impala logo, pretty much rounding it like a caprice.. and than ditchin all the impala logos, cuz the rest is pratically the same thing


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 02:53 AM~8857116
> *no, their talking cutting the part off in the back window that has the impala logo, pretty much rounding it like a caprice.. and than ditchin all the impala logos, cuz the rest is pratically the same thing
> *


 :uh: damn it ....... i havent opened mine does the 94 imp have the side molding thsat i will need to foil?


----------



## tyhodge07

im not to sure.. their basically the same, kinda like the grand national and the regal..


----------



## BODINE

i would go get it and open it but wife sleepin and its in our closet


----------



## tyhodge07

if she jumps up and ask what ur doin, u always say, dont worry baby, ill be quick, than as u walk our mumble "bitch" :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite homies.... it was a long and busy day today.... got a lot of shit done for me and my homie.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:

and anyone drink rockstar energy drink?
if so how long has it said "party like a rock star" at the bottom :uh: since the stupid ass song came out or before?


----------



## BODINE

think this would work for airbrush?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one more time for the homies...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 04:10 AM~8857189
> *think this would work for airbrush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell is that from :0


----------



## BODINE

i found a poster


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 03:17 AM~8857203
> *what the hell is that from  :0
> *


they used it in the bakery department when they airbrush cakes :cheesy: , but dont know how old it is


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 24 2007, 12:51 AM~8857109
> *DbMee1 (10:55:01 PM): Hey man whats goin on
> DbMee1 (10:57:09 PM): i know WTF your doin
> DbMee1 (11:18:03 PM): .........what up
> DbMee1 (11:19:10 PM): come on man i really need to talk with you.all the b/s aside
> DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
> Dusterkid72 (12:39:14 AM): hey
> Dusterkid72 (12:39:33 AM): brb bro
> DbMee1 (12:41:17 AM): k
> Dusterkid72 (12:45:47 AM): ok back
> DbMee1 (12:47:50 AM): hey man whats goin on in LIL
> Dusterkid72 (12:46:33 AM): u got banned 4 5 days
> DbMee1 (12:48:49 AM): who did it
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:26 AM): idk
> DbMee1 (12:49:07 AM): 5 days i can come back on the 27th
> DbMee1 (12:49:18 AM): i think 1ofaknd did it
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:49 AM): yea
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:58 AM): idk who
> DbMee1 (12:49:36 AM): i never said anything to anyone
> DbMee1 (12:49:59 AM): i bet there talkin about me a lot
> Dusterkid72 (12:48:38 AM): idk
> DbMee1 (12:50:38 AM): oh mybad
> DbMee1 (12:51:09 AM): Im sorry i acted like a dumbass/jerkoff
> *




BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Don't flatter yourself ***.


----------



## BODINE

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, Blue s10, mista_gonzo, mademan


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. fool on aim tryin to say sorry :roflmao:

bodine, i think it could work, sicne it was for airbrushing anyways, it looks like its loud, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 03:25 AM~8857220
> *lol.. fool on aim tryin to say sorry :roflmao:
> 
> bodine, i think it could work, sicne it was for airbrushing anyways, it looks like its loud, lol
> *


nope ......cant hardly hear it  

and it was free cuz they ordered new one


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 03:25 AM~8857220
> *lol.. fool on aim tryin to say sorry :roflmao:
> 
> bodine, i think it could work, sicne it was for airbrushing anyways, it looks like its loud, lol
> *


im talkin to him


----------



## BODINE

how long has layit low been here?


----------



## BODINE

where you at DIDI?


LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,162 127 2.10% 
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,541 73 1.21% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,343 72 1.19% 
Regal King Mar 2006 19,526 72 1.19% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,335 58 0.96% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 3,049 54 0.89% 
Twotonz Nov 2004 6,921 51 0.84% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,784 47 0.78% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,714 46 0.76% 
Skim May 2005 21,132 45 0.74% 


:0 :0


----------



## BODINE

to keep that AVI you need to be on top 10 everyday :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 04:31 AM~8857229
> *where you at DIDI?
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,162 127 2.10%
> SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 13,541 73 1.21%
> Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 3,343 72 1.19%
> Regal King Mar 2006 19,526 72 1.19%
> Big Rich Nov 2001 40,335 58 0.96%
> big boy 1 Aug 2005 3,049 54 0.89%
> Twotonz Nov 2004 6,921 51 0.84%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,784 47 0.78%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,714 46 0.76%
> Skim May 2005 21,132 45 0.74%
> :0  :0
> *


Posts: 14,685

where u at bodine :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:29 AM~8857228
> *how long has layit low been here?
> *



03 or late 02.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 03:32 AM~8857234
> *03.
> *


i joined Aug 2002 ...lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 03:32 AM~8857233
> *Posts: 14,685
> 
> where u at bodine  :biggrin:
> *


whoopin ur ass today ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:33 AM~8857235
> *i joined Aug 2002 ...lol
> *



I changed it. :uh: 


go back to talking to monteman. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 03:34 AM~8857238
> *I changed it.  :uh:
> go back to talking to monteman.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


im just listening to what he has to say ..... mostly BS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 03:34 AM~8857238
> *I changed it.  :uh:
> go back to talking to monteman.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: he misses you i think


----------



## tyhodge07

its always bs, should be used to it already


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:36 AM~8857241
> *im just listening to what he has to say ..... mostly BS
> *



tell him to shut the fuck like we do on here. :cheesy: 

I'm suprized he's not under a different name. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:39 AM~8857244
> *:twak:  he misses you i think
> *



ummmmmmmm yea. Probally. Attention whores love the attention.


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

whose the other, im 1 of them :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

dunno? we're being watched. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 03:48 AM~8857262
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> whose the other, im 1 of them :0*



SHit who knows ! If there a ghoust or not ! I think half the guys on here are the same person ! They just switching name s ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 03:53 AM~8857268
> *SHit  who  knows  !    If  there  a  ghoust    or  not  !  I  think  half  the  guys  on  here  are  the  same  person  !  They  just  switching  name s !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 03:53 AM~8857270
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 01:53 AM~8857268
> *SHit  who  knows  !    If  there  a  ghoust    or  not  !  I  think  half  the  guys  on  here  are  the  same  person  !  They  just  switching  name s !  :biggrin:
> *



you're right there.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 01:54 AM~8857272
> *:cheesy:
> *



see that BU? PM? :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

wheres hawkeye1777?






























banned ....lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 04:53 AM~8857268
> *SHit  who  knows  !    If  there  a  ghoust    or  not  !  I  think  half  the  guys  on  here  are  the  same  person  !  They  just  switching  name s !  :biggrin:
> *


with that bein said.. lets update the monteman and hawkeye shit

hawkeye777 uses an aol connection
signed up with an aol email

themonteman has said he uses an aol connection
signed up with a yahoo email (claims its his sisters cuz emails are gay)

they both have the same name matt dale, same state as location, just different cities

monte never comes through when buying anything, and never sells shit
hawkeye sells shit and comes through, from what ive seen

monte is always full of shit
hawkeye isnt all the time

monte sounds like a 13 yr old
hawkeye is in his teens

monte said something about his mom, than dead the next day
hawkeye said he lives with mommy

hawkeye claims to get on at a libraray (ip check showed aol as his connection) what library uses aol as their connections

monte uses aol as his connection and thats what he logs on here using..

but them together, what do you thnk :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

whooops forgot somethin

hawkeye posts large pics
monte doesnt, he posts 1/2 inch pics (trying to hide something)

lighting on both look pretty close

hawkeye actually posts pics
monte dont, just 1 every 2 months


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 03:56 AM~8857276
> *see that BU?  PM?  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


No PM ????? :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

also, monte is banned, hawkeye hasnt been on (same ips, will ban both names)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 02:04 AM~8857293
> *No    PM  ????? :uh:
> *



I didn't pm.........you pm me with pics. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

any opinions on the two, what u guys think?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 02:08 AM~8857303
> *any opinions on the two, what u guys think?
> *



who fuckin cares is what I think. 




Hawkeye hasn't been on cause I think he owes someone some $$$$$$$ isn't that the guy TJay is looking for?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Didn't Hawkeye say he had to go away for a min ? 


Say ! Maybe momas house has the computer ( ON LINE DATING / OR LIVE WEB ) Just to help pay the bills ! Welfare dont pay to good in 07 ! 

And at dads ! He goes to the libeary ! ( Only place to go hang why pops is doing his Commuinty Service work release ) After that they go back to grandmas and have to stay down stairs so Section 8 wont think there are more then 2 people staing at the crib !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 04:07 AM~8857299
> *I didn't pm.........you pm me with pics.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 NO !  


You'll see when you get it ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Mini......................I think we need a hawkeye/ montewoman phone call. For old times sake. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 04:12 AM~8857313
> *Mini......................I think we need a hawkeye/ montewoman phone call.   For old times sake.   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I'll see if i can get ahold of them tommrow ! Been a hard day at work ! I am heading to bed !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 02:13 AM~8857314
> *I  see  i  i  can  get  ahold of  them  tommrow !  Been  a  hard day  at  work !  I  am  heading  to  bed !
> *




since they are not here to laugh at. I need something. LOL. 



And it was worth a try to squeeze the BU pics out of you. Can't knock me for trying. Just put it in the back ground of some other pics. I'll be happy with that. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 04:15 AM~8857316
> *since they are not here to laugh at.  I need something.  LOL.
> And it was worth a try to squeeze the BU pics out of you.  Can't knock me for trying.    Just put it in the back ground of some other pics.  I'll be happy with that.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im out


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: i'll check in from time to time.... gotta get some shit ready for sunday......


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

could someone please show me where themonteman started takin this shit yall say he was talkin so i can see for myself please and thank you. cause i have been wondering y yall all sayin "fuck themonteman"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 07:15 PM~8864266
> *could someone please show me where themonteman started takin this shit yall say he was talkin so i can see for myself please and thank you. cause i have been wondering y yall all sayin "fuck themonteman"
> *


go back and look for yourself homie..... he dug his own grave..... talkin bout shit "he got" then next day says oh he can't show pics cuz he gave it to his sister.... and other shit.....


----------



## tyhodge07

he knows why he was banned, and what for and talkin shit to who.. but none of us got him banned, he got himself banned.. we just mess with him and give him a hard time, cuz he claims to have stuff and never pics to prove it, than he always has an excuse why he cant post pics, usually its cuz his sis bought the stuff, or his cam phone is dead or gf got it, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not just in the model car section too btw......


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: couldnt sleep


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

i went to bed at 10:30pm cuz i have to work at 6am.... woke up at 12:30am and layed there for an hour .... so i guess im gonna go in early at 4 am to 3pm with 2 hrs sleep


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2007, 02:19 AM~8864802
> *i went to bed at 10:30pm cuz i have to work at 6am.... woke up at 12:30am and layed there for an hour .... so i guess im gonna go in early at 4 am to 3pm with 2 hrs sleep
> *



Garb you 3 cans of cocaine on the way ! SLam 1 and then drink the second ! About 6 am drink the 3rd ! You'll be good til about 2 ! LOL !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2007, 02:34 AM~8864847
> *Garb  you  3  cans    of  cocaine  on  the  way !  SLam  1    and  then  drink  the  second !  About    6  am    drink  the  3rd !    You'll  be  good  til  about  2  !  LOL !
> *


cocaine?.....havent seen those


----------



## tyhodge07

cans of cocaine???


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP ! They actually banned them here in MO ! But they still sale them ! All they did was cover the can in a plastic that says ! PUT YOUR NAME HERE ! LOL ! Cut it off and it steal says Cocaine ! LOL!


----------



## BODINE

just read somethin saying they are trying to get rid of the cocaine energy drink....ive never seen them here in florida


----------



## BODINE

im gonna check on the way to work there are to different place i can stop


----------



## tyhodge07

me neiter, nos, redbull, rockstar, monster, etc the big names


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2007, 02:40 AM~8864860
> *just read somethin saying they are trying to get rid of the cocaine energy drink....ive never seen them here in florida
> *


They done banned them here in MO ! They are strong and WORK ! Taste like a pop when all the syrup has ran out ! LOL ! And its Pink in color ! If you get you going ! I had 4 red bulls 1 day and still couldn't stay a wake ! Had 1 cocaine and was going none stop ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

dont waste ur time, daves just tellin us how he gets his shit into work without bein caught, and how he stays wide awake


----------



## tyhodge07

dave, that shit must be like jolt.. thats like pure caffeine and sugar, all the good shit that our body dont need


----------



## BODINE

any other good energy drinks ?


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, this one called meth :ugh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It will have a plastic cover over it with a white box that says " PUT YOUR NAME HERE ""


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2007, 12:48 AM~8864878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It    will  have  a  plastic  cover  over  it    with a  white  box  that  says  " PUT YOUR  NAME  HERE ""
> *


hmm, never seen them, wonder wherre I can get one in canada to try!

I like monster assault,a nd monster chaos. and NOS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

never had nos or monster, i never really cared for them, 3 bucks a can can lick my nut sack on a hot sweaty summer day :uh: i tried a rockstar one last night, wasnt to bad, the only one i like that ive tried.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2007, 02:50 AM~8864883
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They have to change that can label here ! Now its a cover that has the white box ! LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :wave: im out :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Grab you 4 cans and dance with ELMO !


----------



## BODINE

lol.... maybe ill order some off there site and try it


----------



## BODINE

im out going to work 

and try to find somethin to drink


----------



## mademan

well fuck trying that shit, i can order 2 cans from their store for 4.99 US, then 19.fuckin98 for shipping. for 2 damn cans. ill stick with monster energy drinks

someone wanna mail me a can or 2? ill pay, or trade parts, or a kit, lol


----------



## BODINE

i can get 24 for 39.99 and 6.63 shippin :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2007, 01:16 AM~8864924
> *i can get 24 for 39.99 and 6.63 shippin  :cheesy:
> *


^bastard! lol


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: NIGHT CREW :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2007, 10:39 PM~8864948
> *:wave: NIGHT CREW :wave:
> *


:wave: NIGHT CREW :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin dead tonight....... oh well.... done foiling my 61 :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta clear the shit out of it asap.... gonna enter it in show here on sunday..... interior and chassis already done.... just a few more details to take car of, clear and assembly......

:wave: :wave: nite homies.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, 85 biarittz, shrekinacutty, mademan

sup guys....


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 01:59 AM~8864972
> *4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, 85 biarittz, shrekinacutty, mademan
> 
> sup guys....
> *


sup bro :wave: well ima call it a night 
gotta wake up and do a couple of things to my cutlass b4 i got to work

lates


----------



## Guest

How's it going.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whats crackin?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2007, 05:15 PM~8869107
> *DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

what happened to that car??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2007, 05:43 PM~8869317
> *what happened to that car??
> *



taped it off and painted the top. Pulled the tape and all the candy come with it. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

those the 65 decals underneath that candy??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2007, 05:52 PM~8869359
> *those the 65 decals underneath that candy??
> *



yes sir they was. Going to have to find another set, this bodys going in the brake fluid. :angry: 

Damn I'm pissed. That paint was awesome too. I don't even think its been cleared. I think thats all candy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2007, 02:56 PM~8869403
> *yes sir they was.   Going to have to find another set,  this bodys going in the brake fluid.  :angry:
> 
> Damn I'm pissed.  That paint was awesome too.  I don't even think its been cleared.  I think thats all candy.
> *


i got an extra set if u want homie..... 

when u sending them monte carlo streetburner wires???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh and i know the feeling.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 06:13 PM~8869523
> *i got an extra set if u want homie.....
> 
> when u sending them monte carlo streetburner wires????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Why, you need a set of them? 


cool homie, you know where to send them too. :cheesy: 


yea it sucksass, I'm pissed off. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8869533
> *Why,  you need a set of them?
> cool homie,  you know where to send them too.  :cheesy:
> yea it sucksass,  I'm pissed off.  :angry:
> *


u said u got 4-5 sets so send me 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i'll send it out asap.... besides gotta send out a body for dade county too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 06:18 PM~8869554
> *u said u got 4-5 sets so send me 2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll send it out asap.... besides gotta send out a body for dade county too....
> *




damn it now I got to dig thru some kits to find another set. 










one sets bodines. I got more somewhere.


----------



## southside groovin

i got a set. also got any of the revell lowrider decals you might need......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

brb.... i can still make it to the post office.... gonna send it out now..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

damn thats service fo yo azz....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8869610-->
> 
> 
> 
> brb.... i can still make it to the post office.... gonna send it out now.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Sep 25 2007, 06:33 PM~8869631
> *damn thats service fo yo azz....
> *




NO SHIT!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i'm back..... dade county's package and your decals are on their way.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

actually i live that close to the post office.... just gotta take advantage of it being open while i'm home..... probably wouldn't be able to go till saturday if i didn't go now.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8869740
> *actually i live that close to the post office.... just gotta take advantage of it being open while i'm home..... probably wouldn't be able to go till saturday if i didn't go now.....
> *



thanks homie, your the man!! I live a block from the PO, but its 10pm.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Sep 25, 2007 - 03:54 PM

they close at 4:30pm.....


----------



## BODINE

who is dusterkid?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the dude with the 4x4 64 imp in his avatar???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal+Sep 24 2007, 12:51 AM~8857109-->
> 
> 
> 
> DbMee1 (10:55:01 PM): Hey man whats goin on
> DbMee1 (10:57:09 PM): i know WTF your doin
> DbMee1 (11:18:03 PM): .........what up
> DbMee1 (11:19:10 PM): come on man i really need to talk with you.all the b/s aside
> DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
> DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
> Dusterkid72 (12:39:14 AM): hey
> Dusterkid72 (12:39:33 AM): brb bro
> DbMee1 (12:41:17 AM): k
> Dusterkid72 (12:45:47 AM): ok back
> DbMee1 (12:47:50 AM): hey man whats goin on in LIL
> Dusterkid72 (12:46:33 AM): u got banned 4 5 days
> DbMee1 (12:48:49 AM): who did it
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:26 AM): idk
> DbMee1 (12:49:07 AM): 5 days i can come back on the 27th
> DbMee1 (12:49:18 AM): i think 1ofaknd did it
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:49 AM): yea
> Dusterkid72 (12:47:58 AM): idk who
> DbMee1 (12:49:36 AM): i never said anything to anyone
> DbMee1 (12:49:59 AM): i bet there talkin about me a lot
> Dusterkid72 (12:48:38 AM): idk
> DbMee1 (12:50:38 AM): oh mybad
> DbMee1 (12:51:09 AM): Im sorry i acted like a dumbass/jerkoff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 25 2007, 07:01 PM~8869810
> *who is dusterkid?
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

wutzzz uppp :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 06:46 PM~8869727
> *ok i'm back..... dade county's package and your decals are on their way.....
> *




thanks homie! Sucks this car fucked up. :angry: 

A couple weeks ago, I lock up my lawnmower. 
Damn door speaker in the car is poppin and shorting out. 
Today the blower in my furnace burned out. No AC mow. 
I pull the tape on this and it peeled. :angry: 
fuck what else? :machinegun:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: sup homies.... wat u fukkers
up to?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i know travis is at work jerkin off as always..... hey tyler why don't you bust out an old project and fukk with it..... then post pics... i kno u got somethin lyin around....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 10:12 PM~8871431
> *well i know travis is at work jerkin off as always..... hey tyler why don't you bust out an old project and fukk with it..... then post pics... i kno u got somethin lyin around....
> *



I was home.   Got called in. Took off last night and was going to again tonight. Fuckin boss has a docters app in the am. Fucker. :angry: 
I was going to work on my 61.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm workin on mine right now....


----------



## tyhodge07

i got everything boxed up, dont feel like unboxing everything, i need to finished the dime, and i got to bondo the rest of the cab, and i dont feel like smelling the bondo, had a headache all day and dont need a worst one.. maybe later this week


----------



## tyhodge07

who wants to get their ass beat in some yahoo pool :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

who wants to get their ass beat in some yahoo pool :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 25 2007, 10:57 PM~8871651
> *who wants to get their ass beat in some yahoo pool :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


im up for it. what do i gotta do


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 10:18 PM~8871465
> *i'm workin on mine right now....
> *



I would be.  :angry: Oh well, I think I got a 2 day weekend coming up. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 02:05 AM~8871666
> *im up for it. what do i gotta do
> *


if u got a yahoo account, just go to yahoo.com than click games, than pool will be on the left number 1, click that, than wait there, and we'll have to choose a room that has like the least ppl in it, so itll be easier finding each other.. since we cant invite, just lemme know when u get there


----------



## tyhodge07

if u have The Buffalo Room let me know.. if so we'll go in there.


----------



## mademan

k, illl go look for buffalo room. im mademansts n yahoo


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 02:14 AM~8871718
> *k, illl go look for buffalo room. im mademansts n yahoo
> *


mine will be [email protected] ill create a room if i see you in the lobby.. so just watch for a room to pop up by me


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 25 2007, 11:12 PM~8871710
> *if u have The Boom Boom Room  let me know.. if so we'll go in there.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: games on tho.. wish we could do some sort of tourny on there :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:no: games on tho.. wish we could do some sort of tourny on there :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fukkin night crew dead without them idiots....


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

2-2 tied


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

i c u :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm tryin to post up some updated pics of my fukkin 61 but the pics not going thru to my email from my phone even tho my fukkin phone says its been sent successfully.....

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie.... those cupcakes look tasty.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 01:45 AM~8871828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fukkin night crew dead without them idiots....
> *



Man i an't no idiot ! I AM SPEACAIL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 12:04 AM~8871889
> *i'm tryin to post up some updated pics of my fukkin 61 but the pics not going thru to my email from my phone even tho my fukkin phone says its been sent successfully.....
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




I was having bullshit problems all day. Photobucket wasn't loading them. Would take them and shit, but wouldn't load them. Image uploader was fucked up. Couldn't do shit!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 12:05 AM~8871899
> *damn homie.... those cupcakes look tasty.....
> *




cupcakes?????? WHERE??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the shits not even reaching my email inbox.... lets see more of them....... cupcakes......


----------



## mademan

whats everyone up to?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 12:10 AM~8871920
> *whats everyone up to?
> *



working. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 12:10 AM~8871920
> *whats everyone up to?
> *


the real question is (clint eastwood voice) .... do you feel lucky tonight.... punk


im gonna attempt to hack the fack out of this impala. I had sent one out (hardtop) and it got lost in the mail.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 02:19 AM~8871943
> *the real question is (clint eastwood voice) .... do you feel lucky tonight.... punk
> 
> 
> im gonna attempt to hack the fack out of this impala. I had sent one out  and it got lost in the mail.
> *



:angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: night homies..... time to pick up wifey from work.... talk to you guys tomorrow... hopefully i can get the camera and post some real pics of my 61 vert.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...........................

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, mademan


----------



## BODINE

what would be best rattle paint to paint my sons bike ?

dupli color?

and should i clear it?


----------



## southside groovin

duplicolor if ur painting a bike but i dunno wtf youd use to paint a gike :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 26 2007, 06:48 PM~8876257
> *duplicolor if ur painting a bike but i dunno wtf youd use to paint a gike :biggrin:
> *


 :0 cuz im the only one with one 


:cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

2 coats of clear thats what i do on the lowrider bikes that i build :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall how is everyone doin just playin hookie from work today


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up red u get ur camera lil homie


----------



## red69chevy

nope
i aint even been workin on the cutty
i been workin on an rc diecast conversion


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Sep 26 2007, 07:48 PM~8876566
> *nope
> i aint even been workin on the cutty
> i been workin on an rc diecast conversion
> *


 :twak: 

PLASTIC


:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i hate my fckin job sometimes 

just found out tonight at 8pm i have to work at 6am, and i have my son tonight and i take him to school at 7:30 so

























either they can wait or fckin fire me i guess

last week i had to leave an hour early to get my daughter didnt have anyone to watch her and he was like well you cant leave early you have a job to do ( and there was another manager htere).......i said well im levin :angry: and said i dont know about you but my famaly comes first


----------



## southside groovin

hi ryan :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 26 2007, 08:29 PM~8876861
> *hi ryan :wave:
> *


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2007, 11:50 PM~8876584
> *:twak:
> 
> PLASTIC
> :biggrin:
> *


its one o them "high profile" trucks i got in texas and i liked the big tires so i got it and about 2 weeks l8er i tore up 2 of my xmods suspension and motors & stuff like that and its got a workin driveshaft with all those gears
im workin on the front suspension right now but its WAAAAY difficult cuz i cant figure out how to do it im sure tyler knows maybe he can help


----------



## Project59

Hiii Everybodtyyy!!!


----------



## BODINE

slowwwwwwwww in here

and i have to bed soon


----------



## BODINE

i was hping to BIGGS merc


----------



## southside groovin

which clear would be better with model master spray paint? duplicolor or tamiya?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 26 2007, 09:29 PM~8877266
> *which clear would be better with model master spray paint? duplicolor or tamiya?
> *


dunno ive used testors with testor clear

i got model master for my merc burgundy/red....so ill keep checkin to find out


----------



## southside groovin

hi travis & gil! :wave: new pics in my topic tomorrow....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2007, 09:03 PM~8871885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yummy cupcakes...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I wish I could add pics........damn computer!! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 26 2007, 05:09 PM~8877539
> *hi travis & gil! :wave: new pics in my topic tomorrow....
> *


bumped it for ya.... :biggrin: i should have the good camera tomorrow too.....


----------



## tyhodge07

got me a new phone tonigh

heres a pic with the screen off on the front of it, looks pretty cool.. this is the biggest pic i could find









and with the screen on









its a samsung m300 cam phone, came free with our plan.. got 3 phones, at 30 a piece a month :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 08:10 PM~8877545
> *yummy cupcakes......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




makes me hungry!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! 
I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! 
I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! 
I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! 
I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL! I GOT MAIL ! I GOT MAIL I GOT MAIL!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2876

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/1050


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

got more pics of this bitch???????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8878346
> *got more pics of this bitch???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope wish I did. My arm would be tired. 



















































just shit I found in the randumb picture post in off topic.


----------



## mademan

edit


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 10:04 PM~8878385
> *]
> 
> yeah im sure this is her
> more of chick in photo
> *




NSFW??? 

Could atleast give us aittle warning. Some of us DO have jobs. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2007, 10:08 PM~8878414
> *NSFW???
> 
> Could atleast give us aittle warning.  Some of us DO have jobs.  :cheesy:
> *


sorry homie, lol...... youd seriously look at porn at worK??? hahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8878426
> *sorry homie, lol...... youd seriously look at porn at worK??? hahaha
> *



no but I about clicked on it. Till I looked at the website and its teensluts........I was like better not. LOL. you don't have to edit it, just alittle warning for us at work. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll check it out when I get home. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8878440
> *no but I about clicked on it.  Till I looked at the website and its teensluts........I was like better not.  LOL.    you don't have to edit it,  just alittle warning for us at work.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'll check it out when I get home.  :cheesy:
> *


...believe me.... you dont want to. lol. I posted it up for rollin to see as a joke. pretty disturbing. kinda returning the favor for everyone reposting the pics of that girl all smashed to shit in the porsche.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 26 2007, 10:14 PM~8878455
> *...believe me.... you dont want to. lol.  I posted it up for rollin to see as a joke. pretty disturbing.  kinda returning the favor for everyone reposting the pics of that girl all smashed to shit in the porsche.
> *



bwahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8878640
> *bwahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


if youve ever seen www.google.com(not work safe at all), then you know what to expect :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 27 2007, 12:46 AM~8878650
> *if youve ever seen www.[color=red]meatspin[/color].com(not work safe at all), then you know what to expect :biggrin:
> *


doesnt sound good
:barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan+Sep 26 2007, 10:46 PM~8878650-->
> 
> 
> 
> if youve ever seen www.meat_deleted_spin.com(not work safe at all), then you know what to expect :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Sep 26 2007, 10:48 PM~8878663
> *doesnt sound good
> :barf:
> *



your right!!!!!


----------



## mademan

am I going in the right direction here with the top body line?
 
im converting the 76, to a 75 convertible. I still need to separate the headlights/grille and build a housing for the headlights, and fill the rear, where the hump was.also i need to shave the windshield frame down, curve the top, etc.

lmk


----------



## LowandBeyond

I FOUND MORE CUPCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















































cherry filled.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite homies.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

should i put the shocks in in the back of my 60 imp?

i know on my real towncar i thought we took em out?


----------



## BODINE

should i put the shocks in in the back of my 60 imp?

i know on my real towncar i thought we took em out?


----------



## BODINE

should i put the shocks in in the back of my 60 imp?

i know on my real towncar i thought we took em out?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 08:54 PM~8885331
> *should i put the shocks in in the back of my 60 imp?
> 
> i know on my real towncar i thought we took em out?
> *




you can ride shocks on a real low low with juice.


----------



## BODINE

so is 2 pumps and 10 batts realistic?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:00 PM~8885382
> *so is 2 pumps and 10 batts realistic?
> *


yes.  You can run that. 

Most people take the shocks off because your going to over extend your shocks and they'll be no good quick.


----------



## BODINE

im workin on it now


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 PM~8885460
> *im workin on it now
> *



bout time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 10:16 PM~8885537
> *bout time!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wtf!!!!!!!!
















































i know :cheesy: ...pics in a sec


----------



## BODINE

i sold the 22's  low had to pay some stuff off ..... but i did on them ....all i have is stock 17's :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:04 AM~8885920
> *i sold the 22's   low had to pay some stuff off ..... but i did on them ....all i have is stock 17's :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i know the feelin


----------



## BODINE

i hope ill get some new ones after first of year ,,, i got flowmaster to go on it ,, and gettin air intake just to make it sound better


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:07 AM~8885935
> *i hope ill get some new ones after first of year ,,, i got flowmaster to go on it ,, and gettin air intake just to make it sound better
> *


Flowmasters on the mag :0 :0 that fucker is goin to sound hard as hell :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 10:04 PM~8885920
> *i sold the 22's   low had to pay some stuff off ..... but i did on them ....all i have is stock 17's :uh:
> *



that sucks but I know the feeling. I'm getting tired of seeing my 13's just sitting in the garage. About to pawn them off for now and just order more when I'm more ready for them.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 27 2007, 11:09 PM~8885944
> *Flowmasters on the mag :0  :0 that fucker is goin to sound hard as hell :cheesy:
> *


its not a hemi  .... but they ghad 3 engines a 2.7 thats like drivin a moped.....

i got the 3.5 high output v6.... but is pretty fast .... turn traction controll off and will burn em or doughnuts....mine has only 250 hp stock


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Monte ! What got you banned ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2007, 01:20 AM~8871946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:11 AM~8885956
> *its not a hemi   .... but they ghad 3 engines a 2.7 thats like drivin a moped.....
> 
> i got the 3.5 high output v6.... but is pretty fast .... turn traction controll off and will burn em or doughnuts....mine has only 250 hp stock
> *


I miss that sound of the dual pipes in the winter,i might put some on the box chevy that im fina give to 8-ball if i get it runnin :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 07:09 PM~8885947
> *that sucks but I know the feeling.  I'm getting tired of seeing my 13's just sitting in the garage.  About to pawn them off for now and just order more when I'm more ready for them.
> *


send them to me.... i'll put them on my wagon..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 10:17 PM~8886004
> *send them to me.... i'll put them on my wagon.....  :biggrin:
> *



500$ shipped and they are yours.   Thats 30$ cheaper then I bought them for. Only out of the boxes for photos. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 07:20 PM~8886017
> *500$ shipped and they are yours.          Thats 30$ cheaper then I bought them for.  Only out of the boxes for photos.  :biggrin:
> *


u serious? do they got tires mounted yet? i may be interested.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 10:26 PM~8886069
> *u serious? do they got tires mounted yet? i may be interested.....
> *



no tires. Just BRAND new wheels. powdered baby blue spokes. Rest chrome. 2 prong Ko's, all hardware. Look just like the day Homeboyz shipped them to me.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:29 PM~8886087
> *no tires.  Just BRAND new wheels.  powdered baby blue spokes.  Rest chrome.  2 prong Ko's,  all hardware.  Look just like the day Homeboyz shipped them to me.
> *


i never seen em picpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpicpic


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8886087
> *no tires.  Just BRAND new wheels.  powdered baby blue spokes.  Rest chrome.  2 prong Ko's,  all hardware.  Look just like the day Homeboyz shipped them to me.
> *


chinas? pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8886100
> *chinas? pics?
> *



you fuckers know I'm at work with no access to photobucket. :uh: I'll find some. I got pics floating on here somewhere. 

Yes chinas. Bought from Keith back in april or so. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

found them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 07:35 PM~8886125
> *found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.... thats the same color as this fukkin 58 wagon i'm saving to buy from one of my dad's friends next year..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well there you go ! Buy these wheels and it will just get you more ampped to get paper together to get the wagon !


----------



## BODINE

wheres the POST WHORE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he wants $9000..... i'm workin on it..... fukked up crashing my burb tho.....


----------



## BODINE

i just found a 1986 cutty 442 in running condition near my house for 1800.00 no rust 


and im broke  

this is what i been wanting


----------



## BODINE

if i dont stay up to late maybe ill get up in time to ship tomorrow oldskoo :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 10:35 PM~8886125
> *found them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thank you. I was looking and got over it quick. I was just going to Pm RO my photobucket account info and have him look. LOL.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:15 AM~8886387
> *thank you.  I was looking and got over it quick.  I was just going to Pm RO my photobucket account info and have him look.  LOL.
> *


just clicked on your name and went to your topics :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 11:16 PM~8886391
> *just clicked on your name and went to your topics  :cheesy:
> *



I got so many. I was tired of looking. LMAO. 

I hate to come off them, but hate to see them just sitting there. 

I already got a old ass set of bolt ons sitting in my way. Got 5 of them. 1's on the wall hanging with my air compressor hose wrapped around it. :cheesy: Spray painted the caps and hung them on the wall.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if u still sellin them next year when i get rich (accordin to my boss) then i'll get them....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 27 2007, 11:38 PM~8886512
> *:0
> *



bodine -n- RO, your girlfriends here.


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

MONTEMAN POST THEM PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 11:40 PM~8886517
> *well if u still sellin them next year when i get rich (accordin to my boss) then i'll get them....
> *




hopefully by then they'll be on the car and it'll be juiced. Had too much shit going on this year. Paying for 2 houses, 2 bills on the utilitys. All that good shit. Been broke this year. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

bein broke sucks, this year is the brokest ive been.. shit i was makin more money when i was yonunger and not workin, and that was still payin the same bills


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:40 AM~8886522
> *bodine -n- RO,  your girlfriends here.
> *


im married :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 02:45 AM~8886551
> *im married  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 12:45 AM~8886556
> *:0
> *


wait ....




























































yeah i am she is in the room :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 27 2007, 11:43 PM~8886543
> *bein broke sucks, this year is the brokest ive been.. shit i was makin more money when i was yonunger and not workin, and that was still payin the same bills
> *



I feel you. This is the brokest year I've had in LONG awhile too. Had to sell some shit that I didn't want to sell. Finally got rid of my old house tho, so I can start having alittle more $$ now. Gotta finish up the garage so I can the olds in there and start tearing it down this winter.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 11:45 PM~8886551
> *im married  :0
> *



me too. 


sept 25th was 8 years. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:47 AM~8886564
> *I feel you.  This is the brokest year I've had in LONG awhile too.  Had to sell some shit that I didn't want to sell.  Finally got rid of my old house tho,  so I can start having alittle more $$ now.    Gotta finish up the garage so I can the olds in there and start tearing it down this winter.
> *


shit i just sold my 360 today, i didnt even want to sell that.. hopefully ican get a good job, i need to try harder, cuz the one i have now "was good" now i just get fuck on the work, i never get to work since i moved to nights.. :uh: havent worked this week at all.. work a full week last week, 1st full week in 3 weeks, so a month total ive worked 1 week :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:48 AM~8886571
> *me too.
> sept 25th was 8 years.    :cheesy:
> *


march 2 this year


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 11:49 PM~8886575
> *march 2 this year
> *



well happy anniversory to you and Rollinolskool :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 12:54 AM~8886602
> *well happy anniversory to you and Rollinolskool  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, cruzinlow, rollinoldskoo, dade county

wrong room to party in fellas 

uhhh this is night crew :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

now you made it to the right spot :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:06 AM~8886659
> *wrong room to party in fellas
> 
> uhhh this is night crew  :uh:
> *



but thats boring. Its more fun to take over others topics. :cheesy: Nite crew invaded this topic. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 01:08 AM~8886664
> *now you made it to the right spot :0
> *



wooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo PARTY!!!!


----------



## BODINE

WHERE U AT DIDI



Regal King Mar 2006 19,743 67 0.88% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,517 63 0.82% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,659 59 0.77% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,275 55 0.72% 
blueouija Apr 2003 26,303 51 0.67% 
MR1450 May 2005 7,942 49 0.64% 
BODINE Aug 2002 4,874 49 0.64% 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 8,567 47 0.61% 
david Oct 2005 1,851 43 0.56% 
Ben'sCustomWheels


----------



## tyhodge07

does matt not hang with the nc anymore :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

49 posts :roflmao: i can do that in 30 mins :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:10 AM~8886681
> *WHERE U AT DIDI
> Regal King Mar 2006 19,743 67 0.88%
> Big Rich Nov 2001 40,517 63 0.82%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,659 59 0.77% LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,275 55 0.72%
> blueouija Apr 2003 26,303 51 0.67%
> MR1450 May 2005 7,942 49 0.64%
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,874 49 0.64%
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 8,567 47 0.61%
> david Oct 2005 1,851 43 0.56%
> Ben'sCustomWheels
> *



damn WTF????


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 you must be workin ur ass off at work tonight :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 01:11 AM~8886687
> *49 posts :roflmao: i can do that in 30 mins :0
> *


 :0 TEACH ME


----------



## cruzinlow

wutz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2007, 01:13 AM~8886703
> *wutz up homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 01:11 AM~8886687
> *49 posts :roflmao: i can do that in 30 mins :0
> *


you go whore !!


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad bodine that chick thats in my avatar is my girl


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:13 AM~8886701
> *:0 TOUCH ME
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:13 AM~8886701
> *:0 TEACH ME
> *


i dont have the 30 sec between each post limit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 01:15 AM~8886713
> *i dont have the 30 sec between each post limit
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: themonteman, mademan

:wave: hey matt


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:15 AM~8886712
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

whos matt


----------



## tyhodge07

monteman


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:19 AM~8886730
> *whos matt
> *


whos in your avatar?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 12:17 AM~8886723
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: themonteman, mademan
> 
> :wave: hey matt
> *



()===============) :


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 12:15 AM~8886710
> *my bad bodine that chick thats in my avatar is my girl
> *


well tell ur girl shes got some nice titys there lolol, just kidding holmez :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 02:19 AM~8886733
> *monteman
> *


ha ha real funny


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2007, 12:23 AM~8886747
> *well tell ur girl shes got some nice titys there lolol, just kidding holmez :biggrin:
> *




Is everyone seeing something different than me? This is what I see. 









I see no chick, no titties, nothing.   :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2007, 02:23 AM~8886747
> *well tell ur girl shes got some nice titys there lolol, just kidding holmez :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2007, 01:23 AM~8886747
> *well tell ur girl shes got some nice titys there lolol, just kidding holmez :biggrin:
> *


thanks but shit u can tell her she on here i tryin to get her to come in here


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:28 AM~8886768
> *thanks but shit u can tell her she on here i tryin to get her to cum in here
> *


 :0 

what her name ,,,,my wifes name use to be lowdowntownsgirl ....but i changed my name ....and she dont remeber her password


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:30 AM~8886769
> *:0
> 
> what her name ,,,,my wifes name use to be lowdowntownsgirl ....but i changed my name ....and she dont remeber her password
> *



:0 :0 :0 That sucks, I miss getting pm'ed all the time.


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 28 2007, 01:23 AM~8886747
> *well tell ur girl shes got some nice titys there lolol, just kidding holmez :biggrin:
> *



y thanks homie im glad u like!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:28 AM~8886768
> *thanks but shit u can tell her she on here i tryin to get her to come in here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 01:32 AM~8886776
> *y thanks homie im glad u like!
> *


thanks baby maybe u should put up ur other pic


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 12:36 AM~8886791
> *thanks baby maybe u should put up ur other pic
> *



I haven't seen the 1st one yet!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 01:31 AM~8886774
> *:0  :0  :0    That sucks,  I miss getting pm'ed all the time.
> *


yeah she said you are boring and only talks about guys ...


----------



## Tip Slow

what up girl


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:36 AM~8886791
> *thanks baby maybe u should put up ur other pic
> *



i dont think they can hang with them. But loves boo!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:36 AM~8886791
> *thanks baby maybe u should put up ur other pic
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 02:38 AM~8886799
> *yeah she said you are boring and only talks about guys ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:38 AM~8886800
> *what up girl
> *




hay!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 02:39 AM~8886802
> *i dont think they can hang with them.  But loves boo!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

so if you ever see bodineswife ....uhhh well i guess you know it will be my wife


----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, BiggC, BODINE, 503 me



sup bro? Finally get your computer 1/2 way fixed?


----------



## BODINE

wheres bigvato?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It says 503 only 11 post but that bitch be blowin up in the Bud Smokers topic and in the PIT BULL shit ! Shes an under cover post whore ! Has 3 pages of replies !


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:41 AM~8886815
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: LowandBeyond, BiggC, BODINE, 503 me
> sup bro?  Finally get your computer 1/2 way fixed?
> *


Kinda, I can use the internet and all, but all the USB ports stopped working and so did the sounds......Fuckin Best Buy!!

So yeah 1/2 ass workin, but sucks cause I can't upload any pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond

*this is some of the memebers on lay it low...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lol.lol.lol


This is Biggc's puter.


----------



## 8-Ball

off topic dont count post


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 28 2007, 02:44 AM~8886821
> *Kinda, I can use the internet and all, but all the USB ports stopped working and so did the sounds......Fuckin Best Buy!!
> 
> So yeah 1/2 ass workin, but sucks cause I can't upload any pics.
> *



_*PICs OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN ! *_


----------



## BiggC

If it ever says that I'll just shoot it lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:44 AM~8886819
> *It  says  503  only  11  post  but  that  bitch  be  blowin  up  in the  Bud  Smokers  topic  and  in  the  PIT BULL    shit !    Shes  an  under cover  post  whore !  Has  3  pages  of  replies !
> *


come on dude thats someone woman dude


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:45 AM~8886825
> *off topic dont count post
> *


i thin it does


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 28 2007, 12:44 AM~8886821
> *Kinda, I can use the internet and all, but all the USB ports stopped working and so did the sounds......Fuckin Best Buy!!
> 
> So yeah 1/2 ass workin, but sucks cause I can't upload any pics.
> *




not have a printer with a card reader? Then send them to your computer. 

So the HD with your usb's fried? That sucks homie.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:46 AM~8886826
> *PICs  OR  IT  DIDNT  HAPPEN !
> *


I'll bring em to your house and you can upload em. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:46 AM~8886826
> *PICs  OR  IT  DIDNT  HAPPEN !
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:47 AM~8886831
> *not have a printer with a card reader?    Then send them to your computer.
> 
> So the HD with your usb's fried?  That sucks homie.
> *


Hooks to a usb port. Best Buy wants me to bring it back to em so they can fix it, but I don't wanna be without the puter again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:46 AM~8886828
> *come on dude thats someone woman dude
> *


I didnt call her a bitch in disrespect ! I said at as a a common pharse like That ***** be blown up !


But you can take this comment any way you want ! 



SHUT THE FUCK UP WHEN YOUR TALKIN TO ME BITCH !


----------



## 8-Ball

but hey she mine 
here are those pics u wanted me to put up sweetie









for the ones that couldnt see my avatar


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Sep 28 2007, 12:44 AM~8886821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda, I can use the internet and all, but all the USB ports stopped working and so did the sounds......Fuckin Best Buy!!
> 
> So yeah 1/2 ass workin, but sucks cause I can't upload any pics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 12:46 AM~8886826
> *PICs  OR  IT  DIDNT  HAPPEN !
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:49 AM~8886836
> *I  didnt  call  her  a  bitch  in  disrespect !  I  said    at  as a  a  common  pharse  like    That  *****  be  blown  up  !
> But  you    can  take  this  comment  any  way  you  want !
> SHUT THE  FUCK  UP  WHEN  YOUR  TALKIN  TO ME  BITCH  !
> *


you shut the fuck up you fuck *******,i have had enough of yall shit,i read it wrong ok so don't be a bitch about it after i post this reply you fucker


----------



## 8-Ball

i dont even trip what these people say themonteman she gonna come in here anyway but u also got to look past what some people say cause they dont kno anybetter and remember what i sai d if it was in disrespect he wouldnt really say it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8886837
> *for the ones that couldnt see my avatar
> *



I can see it now. 

So your in Indy and she's in Portland?


----------



## BODINE

:around:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Let's play convertable and see the top off on this 1 !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:49 AM~8886837
> *but hey she mine
> here are those pics u wanted me to put up sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the ones that couldnt see my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you so fuck lucky homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:52 AM~8886844
> *Let's    play  convertable    and    see  the  top  off  on  this    1  !
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8886835
> *Hooks to a usb port.      Best Buy wants me to bring it back to em so they can fix it, but I don't wanna be without the puter again.
> *




yea fuck thats right huh? :angry: :angry: Should have known that. LOL. So your all around FUCKED then.


----------



## 8-Ball

i told u monteman alot of these people got big balls on here but on the streets they got little bitty pebbles man dont let these ****** get to u man


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 28 2007, 12:49 AM~8886836-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  didnt  call  her  a  bitch  in  disrespect !  I  said    at  as a  a  common  pharse  like    That  *****  be  blown  up  !
> But  you    can  take  this  comment  any  way  you  want !
> SHUT THE  FUCK  UP  WHEN  YOUR  TALKIN  TO ME  BITCH  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 12:51 AM~8886840
> *you shut the fuck up you fuck *******,i have had enough of yall shit,i read it wrong ok so don't be a bitch about it after i post this reply you fucker
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:44 AM~8886819
> *It  says  503  only  11  post  but  that  bitch  be  blowin  up  in the  Bud  Smokers  topic  and  in  the  PIT BULL    shit !    Shes  an  under cover  post  whore !  Has  3  pages  of  replies !
> *




Damn y must need to get layed cuz u got a lot of hate............


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:54 AM~8886850
> *i told u monteman alot of these people got big balls on here but on the streets they got little bitty pebbles man dont let these ****** get to u man
> *


im same anywhere


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:52 AM~8886844
> *Let's    play  convertable    and    see  the  top  off  on  this    1  !
> *


i hope u was talkin bout a model on that comment


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:51 AM~8886841
> *i dont even trip what these people say themonteman she gonna come in here anyway but u also got to look past what some people say cause they dont kno anybetter and remember what i sai d if it was in disrespect he wouldnt really say it.
> *


true man im not gona let em get to me


----------



## BODINE

dont think so


----------



## LowandBeyond

Mini, I got the feeling that some people don't like you. :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i live in indy and she live in portland.

can mini please come out


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 02:54 AM~8886853
> *Damn y must need to get layed cuz u got a lot of hate............
> *


he's like that all the time


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball

it aint that i dont like him its just that the way some people can say things that will make people not like them. and everyone on here knows how he is


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:57 AM~8886860
> *yea i live in indy and she live in portland.
> 
> can mini please come out
> *


come out of where?


----------



## 8-Ball

and travis u are silly as hell man so when we gonna get together on that one thing man


----------



## BODINE

ok no one cares to see her topless .........


lets do some movie trivia again i guess :/


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 02:59 AM~8886864
> *come out of where?
> *


and get the shit beat of him


----------



## 8-Ball

where ever he is so he can answer that question bout lets play convertible cause i would like to ask him if he wants to play a game with me


----------



## BODINE

what movie was a flux capacitor in ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 02:54 AM~8886853
> *Damn y must need to get layed cuz u got a lot of hate............
> *


No Hate here Honey ! Just alot of these little bitches on here be bull shittin ! They talk about being a man and hard about there shit but have to have differnt names up in here to start shit ! I seen it funny 8 ball says my girls on LIL ! Then you start postin a few minutes Later ! 

Just did a bck ground check to see whats up ! Just states That you had been here for minute ! 


Dont take what i said out of context ! 


Its these fucked up fools on here that think they are bout bout put are in door pussy ! That see something and dont understand where its comin from ! 

So keep then twins in sight and try not to nurse these baby as bitches you hang with to much !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:00 AM~8886866
> *ok no one cares to see her topless .........
> lets do some movie trivia again i guess :/
> *


I don't want to see her topless(no offense) but thats my homie girl and your not suppose to do that to a homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 12:59 AM~8886863
> *it aint that i dont like him its just that the way some people can say things that will make people not like them.  and everyone on here knows how he is
> *



yea, now you see why some people get ragged on in here, just like monte.  everyones got there people that don't like them, myself included. But sometimes more then not, the people getting ragged on bring it on themselves.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:01 AM~8886868
> *where ever he is so he can answer that question bout lets play convertible cause i would like to ask him if he wants to play a game with me
> *


you wanna play with MINI :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:01 AM~8886868
> *where ever he is so he can answer that question bout lets play convertible cause i would like to ask him if he wants to play a game with me
> *



I dont do that guy shit ! But pm this dude ! He'll be down for it !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=29416


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:52 AM~8886844
> *Let's    play  convertable    and    see  the  top  off  on  this    1  !
> *



do realy need some thing to jack off too night get a girl dude!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:03 AM~8886874
> *I dont  do  that  guy  shit  !    But    pm  this  dude  !    He'll  be down    for  it !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=29416
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 03:01 AM~8886870
> *No  Hate    here    Honey  !    Just    alot  of  these  little  bitches  on  here  be  bull  shittin !    They  talk  about  being  a  man  and  hard    about there  shit  but  have  to have  differnt  names  up  in here  to  start    shit !    I  seen  it  funny    8 ball  says  my  girls  on  LIL  !    Then  you    start  postin  a  few  minutes  Later !
> 
> Just  did  a  bck  ground  check    to see  whats  up !    Just  states  That  you  had  been  here  for  minute !
> Dont  take  what  i  said  out  of  context !
> Its  these  fucked  up  fools  on here that  think  they  are  bout  bout    put  are  in  door    pussy  !    That  see    something  and  dont  understand  where  its  comin  from !
> 
> So  keep  then  twins    in  sight  and  try  not  to  nurse  these  baby  as  bitches  you  hang  with  to  much !
> *


if anyone is a BITCH it's YOU!!!!!!!! and those other fucks who like to start shit on here and keep it goin on and on and on till the point someone gets banned or leaves


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:01 AM~8886869
> *what movie was a flux capacitor in ?
> *


Back to the future !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 02:04 AM~8886877
> *do realy need some thing to jack off too night get a girl dude!!!
> *


think he has one


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:53 AM~8886847
> *yea fuck thats right huh?    :angry:  :angry:    Should have known that.  LOL.  So your all around FUCKED then.
> *


I have my phone, but it takes shitty pics.

Heres a few of another "Eggster" I built for someone. Mini hooked it up on the paint cause I was having problems.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 03:04 AM~8886877
> *do realy need some thing to jack off too night get a girl dude!!!
> *



Hey HONEY ! I'll slap my meat against your lips while MonteWoman and 8 ball do a circle jerk !


----------



## BODINE

what movie ?...

comedy...

"does this tie make me look fat"

"no your face does"


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:02 AM~8886872
> *yea, now you see why some people get ragged on in here,  just like monte.        everyones got there people that don't like them,  myself included.  But sometimes more then not,  the people getting ragged on bring it on themselves.
> *


Fuck you,your''BUDDY''got mad at me cause i wouldn't post any pics of the box i HAD.and you along with those other fucks just kept on laggin it on.Just drop it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 28 2007, 01:02 AM~8886872-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea, now you see why some people get ragged on in here,  just like monte.        everyones got there people that don't like them,   myself included.   But sometimes more then not,   the people getting ragged on bring it on themselves.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 01:00 AM~8886867
> *and get the shit beat of him
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:05 AM~8886880
> *if anyone is a BITCH it's YOU!!!!!!!! and those other fucks who like to start shit on here and keep it goin on and on and on till the point someone gets banned or leaves
> *


[quoted my montewoman also............Fuck you,your''BUDDY''got mad at me cause i wouldn't post any pics of the box i HAD.and you along with those other fucks just kept on laggin it on.Just drop it 



case in point. RIGHT HERE. Then the fucker cries when he gets shit talked to him.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:07 AM~8886885
> *Hey  HONEY  !    I'll  slap  my  meat    against  your  lips    while  MonteWoman  and  8 ball  do  a    circle    jerk !
> *


 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 03:07 AM~8886885
> *Hey  HONEY  !    I'll  slap  my  meat    against  your  lips    while  MonteWoman  and  8 ball  do  a    circle    jerk !
> *


You done crossed that line now BITCH!!!!!!!!!!! im not about to let you talk shit about me or my homie 8-ball.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:54 AM~8886850
> *i told u monteman alot of these people got big balls on here but
> JUST ASK MARINATE ! *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:08 AM~8886889
> *case in point.  RIGHT HERE.    Then the fucker cries when he gets shit talked to him.
> *


im not cryin,just DROP THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

ohhhhhhhhhh snap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:07 AM~8886885
> *Hey  HONEY  !    I'll  slap  my  meat    against  your  lips    while  MonteWoman  and  8 ball  do  a    circle    jerk !
> *




Damn u got the i wiah i had more dick thing down. SAD


----------



## BODINE

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:08 AM~8886886
> *what movie ?...
> 
> comedy...
> 
> "does this tie make me look fat"
> 
> "no your face does"
> *



TOMMY BOY


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:13 AM~8886901
> *TOMMY  BOY
> *


DAMN i gotta think of somethin else


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:01 AM~8886870
> *No  Hate    here    Honey  !    Just    alot  of  these  little  bitches  on  here  be  bull  shittin !    They  talk  about  being  a  man  and  hard    about there  shit  but  have  to have  differnt  names  up  in here  to  start    shit !    I  seen  it  funny    8 ball  says  my  girls  on  LIL  !    Then  you    start  postin  a  few  minutes  Later !
> 
> Just  did  a  bck  ground  check    to see  whats  up !    Just  states  That  you  had  been  here  for  minute !
> Dont  take  what  i  said  out  of  context !
> Its  these  fucked  up  fools  on here that  think  they  are  bout  bout    put  are  in  door    pussy  !    That  see    something  and  dont  understand  where  its  comin  from !
> 
> So  keep  then  twins    in  sight  and  try  not  to  nurse  these  baby  as  bitches  you  hang  with  to  much !
> *


u kno what mini u was coo in my book at first but since i had a chance to read this u one of the ****** that i use to beat up and have u walkin down the streeet in yo own hood in yo draws cryin it aint no BITCH over this way But u can say whatever to me cause to me as of now u bitch mad so go ahead a grab yo dildo man and have a nice night


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 03:12 AM~8886899
> *Damn u got the i wiah i had more dick thing down. SAD
> *


a whaa


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Sep 28 2007, 03:12 AM~8886899
> *Damn u got the i wiah i had more dick thing down. DICK*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:14 AM~8886904
> *u kno what mini u was coo in my book at first but since i had a chance to read this u one of the ****** that i use to beat up and have u walkin down the streeet in yo own hood in yo draws cryin it aint no BITCH over this way But u can say whatever to me cause to me as of now u bitch mad so go ahead a grab yo dildo man and have a nice night
> *


oh no ....better run MINI




















































lololololololol :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:07 AM~8886885
> *Hey  HONEY  !    I'll  slap  my  meat    against  your  lips    while  MonteWoman  and  8 ball  do  a    circle    jerk !
> *


now u see mini i am goin to tell u this man how bout we meet at a show one day and u talk all this mad shit to me in person and see if u can back up what u sayin


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:14 AM~8886904
> *u kno what mini u was coo in my book at first but since i had a chance to read this u one of the ****** that i use to beat up and have u walkin down the streeet in yo own hood in yo draws cryin it aint no BITCH over this way But u can say whatever to me cause to me as of now u bitch mad so go ahead a grab yo dildo man and have a nice night*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:16 AM~8886910
> *now u see mini i am goin to tell u this man how bout we meet at a show one day and u talk all this mad shit to me in person and see if u can back up what u sayin
> *


no startin shyt on here :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball

and i wish some people would get off his dick cause all yall gonna do is pump his head up and if he bad enough he will meet up with me and say this shit in person but i kno he aint so fuckem


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:17 AM~8886915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahhahahhahahahahahaahahhaha


----------



## 8-Ball

i aint tryin to start shit he was the one that said that shit bout my old lady im just keep in it real man


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:17 AM~8886917
> *and i wish some people would get off his dick cause all yall gonna do is pump his head up and if he bad enough he will meet up with me and say this shit in person but i kno he aint so fuckem
> *



who tha fck you talkin bout ???????????????????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:14 AM~8886904
> *u kno what mini u was coo in my book at first but since i had a chance to read this u one of the ****** that i use to beat up and have u walkin down the streeet in yo own hood in yo draws cryin it aint no BITCH over this way But u can say whatever to me cause to me as of now u bitch mad so go ahead a grab yo dildo man and have a nice night
> *



LOL! 8 ball ! Your the one all mad ! You you haven't notice i have a silly ass comment in every reply in here ! Its you and the Monte bitch getting ass hurt up in here ! Even 503 has been postin silly as shit ! Hopefully when you turn 15 you 'll be able to take a joke ! 


Oh and you got it wrong when you think i was a kid you were grabbing milk money from to buy your moms condums ! I NEVER TURN AROUND ! I be the 1 when your runnin your mouth tring to scare someone i would be the one smackin your shit shut !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:17 AM~8886915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn we know what your dad finally look like


----------



## 8-Ball

who ever if the shoe fit wear it dont like it to try it on


----------



## BODINE

im NUMBER 1 ! biotches get off my back !!!!


BODINE Aug 2002 4,907 82 1.07% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,682 81 1.05% 
Regal King Mar 2006 19,743 67 0.87% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,517 62 0.81% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,275 55 0.72% 
blueouija Apr 2003 26,303 51 0.66% 
MR1450 May 2005 7,942 49 0.64% 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 8,567 47 0.61% 
david Oct 2005 1,851 43 0.56% 
Ben'sCustomWheels 






hahhahahahahahha


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 02:21 AM~8886927
> *who ever if the shoe fit wear it dont like it to try it on
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:21 AM~8886926
> *damn we know what your dad finally look like
> *



least I know mine. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 03:20 AM~8886925
> *LOL!    8  ball  !    Your  the  one  all mad !  You  you  haven't  notice  i  have  a  silly  ass  comment  in  every reply  in  here !  Its  you  and  the  Monte  bitch    getting  ass hurt  up  in  here !  Even  503  has  been  postin  silly  as  shit  !      Hopefully  when you  turn  15    you 'll be  able  to  take  a  joke  !
> Oh  and  you    got it  wrong  when you  think  i  was  a  kid  you  were  grabbing  milk  money  from  to  buy  your  moms  condums  !    I NEVER  TURN  AROUND  !    I  be  the  1  when  your  runnin  your  mouth  tring  to  scare    someone    i  would  be  the  one  smackin  your  shit  shut  !
> *


Keep my name out your mouth you fucken bitch,thats my homie and im sure he can defend himself but i we cool people and i will always have his back.It's my job to shit on bitches like you.Fucken yellobelly


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:24 AM~8886934
> *least I know mine.    :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:16 AM~8886910
> *now u see mini i am goin to tell u this man how bout we meet at a show one day and u talk all this mad shit to me in person and see if u can back up what u sayin
> *




PUSSY BACK THE FUCK UP ! I MANED UP AND POSTED MY ADDRESS ! 

Your if your game you pussy as bitch ! I'll be in BEDFORD ,IN October 15-20th ! 


Your in IN right ! WELL MAN UP BITCH !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:24 AM~8886934
> *least I know mine.    :0  :0  :0
> *


i do you stupid FUCK!!!!!! just cause i grew up without him don't mean i don't know who he is


----------



## BODINE

good shyt tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

guess im out for the night ........


later homies.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:27 AM~8886943
> *good shyt tonight  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin: 

I 'll stop when i get to 8000 post ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:24 AM~8886936
> *Keep my name out your mouth you fucken bitch,thats my homie and im sure he can defend himself but i we cool people and i will always have his back.It's my job to shit on bitches like you.Fucken yellobelly
> *




dude, I like Jeremy and all, but your nothing but a cheerleader. :uh: Go build something and STFU. Bitching and crying about getting butt hurt, then turn around and TRY to talk shit. 
Telling people to drop it, then you posting the shit your posting. If you wanted shit dropped, you would keep in another fucking topic instead of bumping them gums. 
I was going to try to take shit eazy on you since you got banned, but your making it really hard for me to do that.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:29 AM~8886950
> *LOL!  :biggrin:
> 
> I 'll    stop  when i  get  to  8000  post !  :biggrin:
> *


i got to #1 for the day so i can stop now :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 01:26 AM~8886939
> *PUSSY  BACK  THE  FUCK  UP  !    I  MANED  UP  AND  POSTED  MY  ADDRESS !
> 
> Your  if  your  game  you  pussy  as  bitch  !  I'll  be  in  BEDFORD ,IN    October  15-20th  !  Your  in  IN  right  !      WELL  MAN    UP  BITCH  !
> *



cool shit, you can just deliver the LS drop bu to my house. I'm not too far from bedford. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

If you have it painted by then. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:29 AM~8886951
> *dude,  I like Jeremy and all,  but your nothing but a cheerleader.    :uh:    Go build something and STFU.    Bitching and crying about getting butt hurt,  then turn around and TRY to talk shit.
> Telling people to drop it,  then you posting the shit your posting.  If you wanted shit dropped,  you would keep in another fucking topic instead of bumping them gums.
> I was going to try to take shit eazy on you since you got banned,  but your making it really hard for me to do that.
> *


well tell your friends that cause i saw where didi said he was goin to ask me where i been but that would have just started some more shit.........right???


----------



## 8-Ball

QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Sep 28 2007, 03:20 AM) 
LOL! 8 ball ! Your the one all mad ! You you haven't notice i have a silly ass comment in every reply in here ! Its you and the Monte bitch getting ass hurt up in here ! Even 503 has been postin silly as shit ! Hopefully when you turn 15 you 'll be able to take a joke ! 
Oh and you got it wrong when you think i was a kid  you were grabbing milk money from to buy your moms condums ! I NEVER TURN AROUND ! I be the 1 when your runnin your mouth tring to scare someone i would be the one smackin your shit shut !

Keep my name out your mouth you fucken bitch,thats my homie and im sure he can defend himself but i we cool people and i will always have his back.It's my job to shit on bitches like you.Fucken yellobelly 


well first off mini if u would really be like u said man then u gonna have to show me man what the fuck u mean wehn i turn 15 u dick in da booty ass ***** since u did ur inspector gadget u didnt look at the age and and i can tell by yo soft ass voice that u aint bout shit so i will tell u this keep my dick and name out yo mouth.

good lookin mnoteman


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FOR REAL ! LOL! 


I also got to go to Orleanes , Paola , and Layfette ! Doing a Business reseach tour ! ALL PAID BY THE HOUR ! From the time i live my house til i get back home ! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

ok mini here is my addy 2263 N. rural thats one of my spots i will be there indianapolis, in 46218 u aint deallin with no fuck boy


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:33 AM~8886964
> *FOR  REAL  !  LOL!
> I    also  got  to  go  to  Orleanes  ,  Paola  ,  and  Layfette  !    Doing  a  Business  reseach  tour  !  ALL  PAID    BY THE  HOUR  !    From the  time  i  live  my  house  til  i get    back  home !  :biggrin:
> *




nice


----------



## Tip Slow

well first off mini if u would really be like u said man then u gonna have to show me man what the fuck u mean wehn i turn 15 u dick in da booty ass ***** since u did ur inspector gadget u didnt look at the age and and i can tell by yo soft ass voice that u aint bout shit so i will tell u this keep my dick and name out yo mouth.

good lookin mnoteman
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no prob homie i always got ya back


----------



## BODINE

so is there gonna be house calls?


















lolol....



























i married so dont offer .....sorry


----------



## LowandBeyond

you all getting boring. Guess I'll go back to work. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:36 AM~8886973
> *so is there gonna be house calls?
> lolol....
> i married so dont offer .....sorry
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 03:37 AM~8886975
> *you all getting boring.    Guess I'll go back to work.    :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


What ya do


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:37 AM~8886975
> *you all getting boring.    Guess I'll go back to work.    :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



good choice ill go now to



your at the bottom MONTE .....better hurry


BODINE Aug 2002 4,915 90 1.17% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,687 84 1.09% 
Regal King Mar 2006 19,746 70 0.91% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,517 62 0.80% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,275 55 0.71% 
blueouija Apr 2003 26,303 51 0.66% 
MR1450 May 2005 7,942 49 0.64% 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 8,567 47 0.61% 
david Oct 2005 1,851 43 0.56% 
themonteman May 2007 1,488 42 0.55%


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:37 AM~8886976
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:38 AM~8886980
> *good choice ill go now to
> your at the bottom MONTE .....better hurry
> BODINE Aug 2002 4,915 90 1.17%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,687 84 1.09%
> Regal King Mar 2006 19,746 70 0.91%
> Big Rich Nov 2001 40,517 62 0.80%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,275 55 0.71%
> blueouija Apr 2003 26,303 51 0.66%
> MR1450 May 2005 7,942 49 0.64%
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood Jul 2004 8,567 47 0.61%
> david Oct 2005 1,851 43 0.56%
> themonteman May 2007 1,488 42 0.55%
> *


Not anymore check it again


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:40 AM~8886985
> *Not anymore check it again
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:39 AM~8886983
> *:angry:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

buts what ever happened to the caddy travis


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:41 AM~8886988
> *:biggrin:
> *


well im going to bed ....maybe you can catch me :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:32 AM~8886963
> *QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Sep 28 2007, 03:20 AM)
> LOL!    8  ball  !    Your  the  one  all mad !  You  you  haven't  notice  i  have  a  silly  ass  comment  in  every reply  in  here !  Its  you  and  the  Monte  bitch    getting  ass hurt  up  in  here !  Even  503  has  been  postin  silly  as  shit  !      Hopefully  when you  turn  15    you 'll be  able  to  take  a  joke  !
> Oh  and  you    got it  wrong  when you  think  i  was  a  kid  you  were  grabbing  milk  money  from  to  buy  your  moms  condums  !    I NEVER  TURN  AROUND  !    I  be  the  1  when  your  runnin  your  mouth  tring  to  scare    someone    i  would  be  the  one  smackin  your  shit  shut  !
> 
> Keep my name out your mouth you fucken bitch,thats my homie and im sure he can defend himself but i we cool people and i will always have his back.It's my job to shit on bitches like you.Fucken yellobelly
> well first off mini if u would really be like u said man then u gonna have to show me man what the fuck u mean wehn i turn 15 u dick in da booty ass ***** since u did ur inspector gadget u didnt look at the age and and i can tell by yo soft ass voice that u aint bout shit so i will tell u this keep my dick and name out yo mouth.
> 
> good lookin mnoteman
> *


LOL! 




Look here sweat pea ! Dont let the voice fool you ! the only reason you talk deep then me is cause your dad done damadge your voice box ! 

Its amazing your comments ! ALL GAY ASS PUNK ***** SHIT ! Not wants have i went down the gay route ! Not today , yesterday or will i tommorw ! But i guess punk ass bitches always fall back to where the feel most at home ! THATS YOUR BUSINESS ! but like a punk ass banger ! YOU ANT SHIT WITH OUT YOUR BOYS ! Never did you act like you any balls til this fake mother fucker monte popped on the seen ! Your only acting out to get him and 503 to think your more then you are ! 

So I play along to help you look all tuff , ruff, and buff ! But You an't shit , Monte an't shit and you let this E THUG N shit get in your head like you can do something ! 


GROW THE FUCK UP ! ON THE REAL ! Put some time in on the street ! In the pen ! Runnin from drug and Murder charges fool and you'll come to relize ONLY PUSSY ACT TUFF !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:41 AM~8886990
> *well im going to bed ....maybe you can catch me  :cheesy:
> *


yea real soon


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 03:42 AM~8886991
> *LOL!
> Look  here  sweat  pea  !  Dont  let  the  voice  fool    you  !  the    only  reason  you  talk  deep  then  me  is    cause  your  dad    done  damadge  your  voice  box  !
> 
> Its  amazing    your  comments !    ALL  GAY  ASS    PUNK  *****  SHIT !  Not  wants  have  i  went  down  the  gay  route  !  Not  today  , yesterday  or  will i  tommorw !    But  i  guess  punk  ass bitches  always  fall back  to  where  the  feel  most  at  home !  THATS  YOUR  BUSINESS  !    but  like  a  punk  ass  banger !    YOU  ANT  SHIT  WITH  OUT  YOUR    BOYS !  Never  did  you  act  like  you  any  balls  til  this    fake  mother  fucker  monte    popped  on the  seen  !    Your  only  acting  out to get    him  and  503  to think  your  more  then  you  are  !
> 
> So  I play  along  to help you  look  all  tuff  ,  ruff,  and  buff !    But  You  an't  shit , Monte  an't    shit    and  you  let    this  E THUG N    shit  get  in  your  head  like  you    can  do  something  !
> GROW  THE  FUCK  UP !  ON THE  REAL  !  Put  some  time  in    on the  street !  In the  pen  !    Runnin    from  drug  and  Murder  charges  fool  and  you'll  come  to relize      ONLY  PUSSY  ACT    TUFF  !
> *


you fucken lucky that i can't drive anywhere,cause i know for a fact you wouldn't say none of that bullshit to my face..............thats iif your tall enough to look me in it.Sweet voice bitch,cornbread motherfucker


----------



## 8-Ball

u can think whatever dawg i dont need my boys dawg and it aint no ethug i just tried of yo shit and this aint no act man it would be the same on here or in public man so when u get done with it and sweet pea u just contradicted urself right there u call me sweet pea then after that u say "Its amazing your comments ! ALL GAY ASS PUNK ***** SHIT ! Not wants have i went down the gay route ! Not today , yesterday or will i tommorw ! But i guess punk ass bitches always fall back to where the feel most at home" quote from Minidreams inc.


----------



## 8-Ball

a monte man dont even waste ur time man. the real fuck with real and fake fuck with fake and for yall who dont kno what i was sayin real people deal with real people and fake people deal with fake people. and monte this ***** opinion like a brick every hood ***** got one


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey 8 ima try to see if i can pull the motor on that box monday if i can get the stuff from my homie shop


----------



## 8-Ball

aight man bout to go myself man


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:51 AM~8887002
> *a monte man dont even waste ur time man. the real fuck with real and fake fuck with fake and for yall who dont kno what i was sayin real people deal with real people and fake people deal with fake people. and monte this ***** opinion like a brick every hood ***** got one
> *


damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it's true tho im no goinm to worry about it.he just can't understand what a homie/friend is cause he don't have em.all he got is his sweet lil voice and his big collection of dildos  :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:53 AM~8887006
> *aight man bout to go myself man
> *


alright homie,just make sure you make that paper


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:55 AM~8887010
> *damn  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it's true tho im no goinm to worry about it.he just can't understand what a homie/friend is cause he don't have em.all he  got is his sweet lil voice and his big collection of dildos   :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 03:57 AM~8887014
> *hahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey 8 im gona find someone else with a cutty cause he never returned my pm.I sunt that to hi,m before i got banned


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 28 2007, 01:38 AM~8886979-->
> 
> 
> 
> What ya do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> work in a warehouse loading and unloading Cummins frt.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:41 AM~8886989
> *buts what ever happened to the caddy travis
> *


Its done, or almost. I got its own thread on here. Lac'n dreams.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 04:02 AM~8887023
> *work in a warehouse loading and unloading Cummins frt.
> Its done,    or almost.  I got its own thread on here.    Lac'n dreams.
> *


Damn i want to go back to work so bad


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:04 AM~8887024
> *Damn i want to go back to work so bad
> *



your school not give you a work permit?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think i see hiden message in here ! ** JUST READ THE RED AND BLUE ** 



> im not cryin,just DROP THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Damn u got the i wiah i had more dick thing down. SAD





> u kno what mini u was coo in my book at first but since i had a chance to read this u one of the ****** that i use to beat up and have u walkin down the streeet in yo own hood in yo draws cryin it aint no BITCH over this way But u can say whatever to me cause to me as of now u bitch mad so go ahead a grab yo dildo man and have a nice night






> now u see mini i am goin to tell u this man how bout we meet at a show one day and u talk all this mad shit to me in person and see if u can back up what u sayin





> and i wish some people would get off his dick cause all yall gonna do is pump his head up and if he bad enough he will meet up with me and say this shit in person but i kno he aint so fuckem





> i aint tryin to start shit he was the one that said that shit bout my old lady im just keep in it real man





> ok mini here is my addy 2263 N. rural thats one of my spots i will be there indianapolis, in 46218 u aint deallin with no fuck boy


[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no prob homie i always got ya back
[/quote]




> you fucken lucky that i can't drive anywhere,cause i know for a fact you wouldn't say none of that bullshit to my face..............thats iif your tall enough to look me in it.Sweet voice bitch,cornbread motherfucker




Sound like you were trying to get me to Corn hole you !


----------



## Tip Slow

nah man i been done with school.the boss told me to take a vacation since my fiance is about to have the babys


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

But for real fools ! You guys post 10 post after my last 1 still talkin shit ! And it was about dildos and and ETHUGN SHIT ! 

And All me post have been funny as hell ! you guys take this shit to far and get all hurt OVER A INTERNET CHAT ! 

LOL! Thats what makes these last 3 pages so funny !


----------



## Tip Slow

> I think i see hiden message in here ! ** JUST READ THE RED AND BLUE **


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no prob homie i always got ya back
[/quote]
Sound like you were trying to get me to Corn hole you !
[/quote]
your a ***** and a bitch cause your always thinkin about some gay shit and your a bitch cause you alwats log in were can't no one see your name :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH I would also like to add that i never drop a racist comment unlike yoou two choose to do ! I dont need the race card to play my hand !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 04:09 AM~8887038
> *But  for  real  fools  !    You    guys  post    10  post    after  my  last  1  still  talkin  shit !  And  it  was    about    dildos  and    and  ETHUGN    SHIT !
> 
> And  All  me  post    have  been  funny  as  hell !    you  guys  take  this  shit  to  far    and  get    all  hurt  OVER A  INTERNET  CHAT !
> 
> LOL!  Thats  what  makes  these  last  3  pages  so  funny !*


So does the didos you shove up you ass and in your mouth but you don't see me talkin about it


----------



## LowandBeyond

PHONE CALL!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:14 AM~8887044
> *PHONE CALL!!!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

[/quote]
your a ***** and a bitch cause your always thinkin about some gay shit and your a bitch cause you alwats log in were can't no one see your name :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]


You think i am a *** cause i keep fuckin with your stupid ass ! And i log in as a ghoust cause if i log on in the main frame i get bombed with PMs ! And i can watch you talkin shit cause i am a NINJA !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 04:11 AM~8887042
> *OH    I  would  also  like  to  add  that  i  never  drop  a  racist  comment    unlike  yoou  two  choose  to  do !  I  dont  need  the  race  card  to  play  my    hand  !
> *


im done sayin anything to you,just keep my name out your mouth thats what im askin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:14 AM~8887044
> *PHONE CALL!!!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 04:13 AM~8887043
> *So does the didos you shove up you ass and in your mouth but you don't see me talkin about it
> *


 :uh: 

It helps when you try to make somewhat of a dis if you spell right so we can understand what your tring to say ! 



FUCK NUGGET !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 04:16 AM~8887047
> *im done sayin anything to you,just keep my name out your mouth thats what im askin
> *



Dumb ASS ! i never said your name i typed it ! LOL! So i must refuse your request ! THANK YOU ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 04:17 AM~8887049
> *NEW PAGE !</span>*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 04:20 AM~8887052
> *Dumb  ASS  !    i never  said  your  name  i  typed  it !      LOL!    So  i  must  refuse  your  request      !  THANK  YOU  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN I AM SO GOING TO GET IN TROUBLE ! 


Gray Said no races remarks , or obseen pics ! i didn't do either 1 ! hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Im out ! Got to take the wife to work ! Droppin the car off to get detailed today ! Later !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 04:24 AM~8887058
> *MAN I  AM  SO  GOING  TO  GET  IN TROUBLE  !
> Gray  Said  no    races  remarks ,  or  obseen  pics !  i  didn't  do  either    1  !    hno:
> *


who posted pics???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 04:27 AM~8887062
> *who posted pics???
> *



One day i was goofin off and posted a monkey smacking his dong and i got in trouble ! I was told that was not allowed on LIL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 02:27 AM~8887062
> *who posted pics???
> *



I did a few pages back. It was your woman working out. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 04:29 AM~8887065
> *I did a few pages back.  It was your woman working out.    :cheesy:
> *



LOL! I think she's due for a hair cut !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:29 AM~8887064
> *One  day  i  was  goofin    off    and  posted  a  monkey  smacking  his  dong    and  i    got  in trouble  !    I was  told  that  was  not  allowed  on  LIL !  :biggrin:
> *




PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 04:30 AM~8887068
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> *



FUCKKER ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 02:31 AM~8887069
> *FUCKKER !  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Days of our lives.......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 28 2007, 09:47 AM~8887808
> *Days of our lives.......
> *


The tv show???


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

u ladies are quiet tonight


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 09:38 PM~8892481
> *u ladies are quiet tonight
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 


wake up!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup beeeeooootches!!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin

what up bitches :wave:


----------



## BODINE

i did have 101 post for the day now 96 ....how?


----------



## southside groovin

RECOUNT!!!

NEW PAGE FUCKERS!


----------



## modeltech




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 05:40 PM~8892499
> *i did have 101 post for the day now 96 ....how?
> *


i think its for the 24 hour period or something???


----------



## southside groovin

^didnt work^


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

i was on us31 tonight, and comin up to a red light, and this chick is flyin up on me in a mustang, and there were 5 bikes in front of me sitting at t he light, than cuts me off, and slams on her brakes right behind the ppl on the bikes.. jumps out goes up to this dude bike, and knocks this chick in her head, the chick fell right off the bike :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:09 AM~8892897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oreo blizzard :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

got tired of looking at that the other day on the way home from work........figured you guys would want to see also. damn birds. :angry: :angry: And 79 ford f150s you pay 30$ for do not have windshield washers included.  barely got the wipers.


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: looks like someone threw an oreo blizzard at ya.. you sure that was from abird :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

yea I pretty sure. :biggrin: When your tired as fuck and the fucker bombs your window and you about wreck........................plus don't think tooo many peoples going to be out on the side of the road @ 8am with a oreo blizzered just waiting on the crappiest looking truck to come along and throw it at.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:33 AM~8892984
> *yea I pretty sure.    :biggrin:    When your tired as fuck and the fucker bombs your window and you about wreck........................plus don't think tooo many peoples going to be out on the side of the road @ 8am with a oreo blizzered just waiting on the crappiest looking truck to come along and throw it at.
> *


:roflmao:

a birds target is always a clean car, or the shittiest lookin car, that it wont do much harm to :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

just chillin...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8892988
> *:roflmao:
> 
> a birds target is always a clean car, or the shittiest lookin car, that it wont do much harm to  :biggrin:
> *


my truck gets that award. Minis is a close 2nd. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 10:40 PM~8893013
> *my truck gets that award.    Minis is a close 2nd.  :biggrin:
> 
> *



got some pics somewhere of it sitting on these bolt ons. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i used to have bolt ons, lol.. and u got that setup like your takin a background pic for your computer or something :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: themonteman


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 11:42 PM~8893025
> *got some pics somewhere of it sitting on these bolt ons.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:46 AM~8893038
> *:0
> *


"gangster"


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 10:45 PM~8893034
> *i used to have bolt ons, lol.. and u got that setup like your takin a background pic for your computer or something :cheesy:
> *



what the truck? Naw that was parked out by the barn. FAR away from the house. I don't like to see it that much. :biggrin: 

I still got all 5 of them boltons. caps and all. They was never got for this truck, just fit. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

What up


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 11:47 PM~8893041
> *"gangster"
> *


havnt seen those in a longgggggggggggggggggg time.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:49 AM~8893048
> *what the truck?  Naw that was parked out by the barn.  FAR away from the house.    I don't like to see it that much.  :biggrin:
> 
> I still got all 5 of them boltons.  caps and all.    They was never got for this truck,  just fit.  :biggrin:
> *


id roll em on that truck anyday :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:51 AM~8893065
> *havnt seen those in a longgggggggggggggggggg time.
> *


nope, all knock-offs..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:51 AM~8893069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: them would just be funny to put on restaurant doors everytime you go out to one


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Sep 28 2007, 10:51 PM~8893065-->
> 
> 
> 
> havnt seen those in a longgggggggggggggggggg time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sale. Look nice on the caddy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 28 2007, 10:51 PM~8893066
> *id roll em on that truck anyday  :biggrin:
> *



then roll it all off a cliff. :uh: 

14's w/ 175 70 14's. and a truck with a 300 inline 6 cylinder and a granny 4 speed =============== NO GAS MILAGE. Already only gets about 5 miles to a gallon.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 11:54 PM~8893089
> *4 sale.    Look nice on the caddy.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> then roll it all off a cliff.  :uh:
> 
> 14's w/ 175 70 14's.  and a truck with a 300 inline 6 cylinder and a granny 4 speed ===============  NO GAS MILAGE.    Already only gets about 5 miles to a gallon.
> *


 :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

where is monteman i got a bone to pick with his dumb ass


----------



## tyhodge07

he's on here..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 12:00 AM~8893118
> *where is monteman i got a bone to pick with his dumb ass
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: layin_in_so_cal, dade county
:0 im 1 whose the other :dunno: mini?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 01:00 AM~8893118
> *where is monteman i got a bone to pick with his dumb ass
> *


Im here


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:02 AM~8893134
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: layin_in_so_cal, dade county
> :0 im 1 whose the other :dunno: mini?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 01:01 AM~8893120
> *he's on here..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

So he left??? hmmmmm


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 01:08 AM~8893167
> *:dunno:
> *


What kind of shit is that


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 01:09 AM~8893174
> *:dunno:
> *


brb finta heat up my shrimp and catfish :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

yeah he's gonna go change into his other costume and become his own girlfriend........ how in the hell are you gonna blame me for getting you banned your the one who was talking shit homie


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 01:12 AM~8893188
> *yeah he's gonna go change into his other costume and become his own girlfriend........ how in the hell are you gonna blame me for getting you banned your the one who was talking shit homie
> *


I told you once before you *****,When you IM someone you sould not say two things and then leave.he always does this shit,he read what he want to read and you know i told your ass :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 12:12 AM~8893188
> *yeah he's gonna go change into his other costume and become his own girlfriend........ how in the hell are you gonna blame me for getting you banned your the one who was talking shit homie
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

im lost


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 12:12 AM~8893188
> *yeah he's gonna go change into his other costume and become his own girlfriend........ how in the hell are you gonna blame me for getting you banned your the one who was talking shit homie
> *


who banned you?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

he claims that i got him banned from here for 5 days... if he wants to keep talking shit ima whoop his ass


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:19 AM~8893210
> *who banned you?
> *


no one


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 02:19 AM~8893211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i drunk not the one :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 28 2007, 11:19 PM~8893212
> *he claims that i got him banned from here for 5 days... if he wants to keep talking shit ima whoop his ass
> *



YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 12:19 AM~8893212
> *he claims that i got him banned from here for 5 days... if he wants to keep talking shit ima whoop his ass
> *


calm down killer. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 01:19 AM~8893212
> *he claims that i got him banned from here for 5 days... if he wants to keep talking shit ima whoop his ass
> *


 :0 :0 :0 What ya gona do run me over with your 4x4 64


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 02:19 AM~8893212
> *he claims that i got him banned from here for 5 days... if he wants to keep talking shit ima whoop his ass
> *


:no: from what i heard, he got hisself banned for talkin shit to the wrong person..  

and it wasnt me  :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 01:21 AM~8893227
> *:no: from what i heard, he got hisself banned for talkin shit to the wrong person..
> 
> and it wasnt me    :biggrin:
> *


But who did it???was it rollin???


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:21 AM~8893227
> *:no: from what i heard, he got hisself banned for talkin shit to the wrong person..
> 
> and it wasnt me    :biggrin:
> *


who got thier ass banned?and what mod did it?


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn this shrimp is good


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:23 AM~8893232
> *But who did it???was it rollin???
> *


:no: who all did u talk shit to that morning


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:23 AM~8893237
> *who got thier ass banned?and what mod did it?
> *


1ofaknd


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

monte got himself banned for talking shit and then blammed me and said i caused it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 02:23 AM~8893237
> *who got thier ass banned?and what mod did it?
> *


monteman and


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2007, 11:23 PM~8893237
> *who got thier ass banned?and what mod did it?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2007, 11:25 PM~8893249
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:26 AM~8893252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i use to be good at that game.growing up in the hood.


----------



## tyhodge07

WORD


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

DbMee1 (10:55:01 PM): Hey man whats goin on
DbMee1 (10:57:09 PM): i know WTF your doin
DbMee1 (11:18:03 PM): .........what up
DbMee1 (11:19:10 PM): come on man i really need to talk with you.all the b/s aside
DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed off at 12:39:04 AM.
DbMee1 signed on at 12:39:04 AM.
Dusterkid72 (12:39:14 AM): hey
Dusterkid72 (12:39:33 AM): brb bro
DbMee1 (12:41:17 AM): k
Dusterkid72 (12:45:47 AM): ok back
DbMee1 (12:47:50 AM): hey man whats goin on in LIL
Dusterkid72 (12:46:33 AM): u got banned 4 5 days
DbMee1 (12:48:49 AM): who did it
Dusterkid72 (12:47:26 AM): idk
DbMee1 (12:49:07 AM): 5 days i can come back on the 27th
DbMee1 (12:49:18 AM): i think 1ofaknd did it
Dusterkid72 (12:47:49 AM): yea
Dusterkid72 (12:47:58 AM): idk who 
DbMee1 (12:49:36 AM): i never said anything to anyone
DbMee1 (12:49:59 AM): i bet there talkin about me a lot
Dusterkid72 (12:48:38 AM): idk
DbMee1 (12:50:38 AM): oh mybad
DbMee1 (12:51:09 AM): Im sorry i acted like a dumbass/jerkoff


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 01:24 AM~8893240
> *:no: who all did u talk shit to that morning
> *


low,you,think rollin and some more i think but who was it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 02:28 AM~8893267
> *low,you,think rollin and some more i think but who was it
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 11:28 PM~8893267
> *low,you,think rollin and some more i think but who was it
> *


 :0 
wasn't me, I could care less. Its all laughs to me.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 02:32 AM~8893282
> *:0
> wasn't me,  I could care less.  Its all laughs to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:32 AM~8893282
> *:0
> wasn't me,  I could care less.  Its all laughs to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## kustombuilder

imature.thats all i have to say. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

im about to get to bed.. im gonna whoop some ass tomorrow on tiger 08


----------



## kustombuilder

we are suppose to be here to help ea other and share our model car builds.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 02:37 AM~8893311
> *we are suppose to be here to help ea other and share our model car builds. and act stupid to kill the time in the night crew topic
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:36 AM~8893302
> *imature.thats all i have to say. :uh:
> *


if he would had never came in here with this BULLSHIT none of this would have never happened.Awwww yea you didn't show em the other IM did you(layin in so cal)???


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

i would drop it before you guys get banned again.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:41 AM~8893330
> *i would drop it before you guys get banned again.
> *


i am,i ain't sasyin shit else to him.thank you for your peace


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:42 AM~8893340
> *i am,i ain't sasyin shit else to him.thank you for your peace
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8893361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8893380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some raw horse power rite thur.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 01:50 AM~8893380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county+Sep 27 2007, 08:19 PM~8886409-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say scratch it ,if you got the itch ,1ofakind has the ls clips 4 15$ i got mine monday and now its on and primed ,just thinking how far to go now or wich way to go ,homie go for it  we could have two in the club maby we could do 1 a lolo and the other a lifted beast
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 08:23 PM~8886430
> *:nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 08:55 PM~8886608
> *don't start or come in here with this bullshit,Your just tryin to start more shit so i can get banned again
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 09:03 PM~8886645
> *i hope you learned your fukkin lesson man.... NO MORE BULLSHIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8886682
> *yea i learned to stay away from bitches like you,like i said don't come in here with that cause i don't want to here it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 06:09 PM~8892657
> *i'm not starting shit man..... no need to be callin me a bitch.... ain't nobody can say i'm full of shit.... how about you? think about it before u call ANYONE else a bitch...... i come in here and help these guys when i can..... i'd even help your ass if u actually built something and needed help.... so watch your step unless u wanna be BANNED FOR GOOD!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 07:40 PM~8893014
> *damn rollin that means a lot to me  hey homie im done with all this  how about we talk about it over a nice cup of tea  lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 08:23 PM~8893232
> *But who did it???was it rollin???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 08:42 PM~8893340
> *i am,i ain't sasyin shit else to him.thank you for your peace
> *





























*
FUCK YOU*


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:02 AM~8893883
> *
> FUCK YOU</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>DUMBASSyea i said''im not goin to say shit else to him i was talkin about lyin in so cal read the goddamn post :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 28 2007, 07:40 PM~8893014-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn rollin that means a lot to me  hey homie im done with all this  how about we talk about it over a nice cup of tea  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 07:40 PM~8893014
> *damn rollin that means a lot to me  hey homie im done with all this  how about we talk about it over a nice cup of tea  lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 07:40 PM~8893014
> *damn rollin that means a lot to me  hey homie im done with all this  how about we talk about it over a nice cup of tea  lol
> *


fuck tea..... i hate tea...... and i can tell a dumb fuck when i see one.... i've tried to be real with your dumb ass but u ain't real..... so........






































FUCK YOU


----------



## rollinoldskoo

in fact..... you can be the first dumb fuck i choose to ignore....


Welcome to your control panel 

Manage your ignored users
This section allows you to set up your ignored users list.
When you add a user to your ignore list, any posts they make will be masked until you specify that you wish to read them. You may not be able to ignore users if they are in a member group which doesn't allow them to be added.

Name Group Posts 
themonteman First Year 1555 Remove


----------



## rollinoldskoo

themonteman Post Today, 11:07 PM 
O Dogg


Group: First Year
Posts: 1,555

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:11 AM~8893905
> *fuck tea..... i hate tea...... and i can tell a dumb fuck when i see one.... i've tried to be real with your dumb ass but u ain't real..... so........
> FUCK YOU
> *


damn when i thought all this was done now this pop up :uh: do you understand what i meant by that???i didn't know you hate tea if i knew that i wouldn't say it.All this b/s ends here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, 85 biarittz, themonteman, *1ofaknd*


better behave ........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, 85 biarittz, themonteman, *1ofaknd*


better behave ........


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

hmm i miss the nice non bitching, bullshittin, lyin, shit talkin, 5 days we had :0


----------



## Tip Slow

im done with it


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2007, 04:02 PM~8895431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php

start making our own :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

You want your big body well done? :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

looks like the only thing left is the front drivers side wheel :0 and possibly the booty kit and front bumper


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it'll buff out......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:31 PM~8896324
> *it'll buff out......
> *




not this time. Burnt all the paint off, there is nothing to buff. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

itll polish out.. :biggrin: make it look chrome :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 05:02 PM~8896479
> *itll polish out.. :biggrin: make it look chrome :0
> *




just throw some tires on the knockoffs and roll the bitch. Paints over rated. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 06:31 PM~8896324
> *it'll buff out......
> *


lol yeah just rub some dirt on it it will be aaaiggghhhtttt .


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

damn thats why i only roll on air......


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i want one


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats cool.  

I like the SS conversions on the caprice wagons also.


----------



## tyhodge07

that thing is sweet, i see mini doin one, than everyone and their mom doin one after.. layin you better start now, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 08:59 PM~8897576
> *that thing is sweet, i see mini doin one, than everyone and their mom doin one after.. layin you better start now, lol
> *



that shit would be eazy...........Altranomad kit and cut the back off. Make the inside of the bed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 06:03 PM~8897617
> *that shit would be eazy...........Altranomad kit and cut the back off.  Make the inside of the bed.
> *


exactly.....


----------



## tyhodge07

u could u a camino bed couldnt you.. that would fit right in and have the angle for the back window, and prolly also use the back window for it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

the rear side window would be the hardest part. Unless you did use this kit, then youd have to shave the rear end. But they got resins out also.


----------



## tyhodge07

that kit looks really close. cut the back top off.. ud have to extend the cab part a little to get the back side windows, than u could prolly use the camino bed and rear window to get the curv like they got.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think the resin has the little window.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8897701
> *i think the resin has the little window.....
> *


not sure, let me go check.


----------



## tyhodge07

if it does, than there wouldnt be much to do at all than..


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

dont even think about it im doing it first


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal+Sep 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8897232-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 09:20 PM~8897783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



have to make the side window alittle bigger. But there you go. Eazy as hell.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 09:21 PM~8897789
> *dont even think about it im doing it first
> *




I got the resin right here and the dremel in arms reach.......wanna race? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup..... even easier than using the alternomad..... just gotta think out the tail lights


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

no i dont really give a crap i just thought it was cool but go ahead and build it


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

you could use tailights off of a s10 kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 06:22 PM~8897798
> *I got the resin right here and the dremel in arms reach.......wanna race?  :biggrin:
> *


DO IT FUKKER...... and PICS OR U DIDN"T DO IT

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 09:23 PM~8897813
> *no i dont really give a crap i just thought it was cool but go ahead and build it
> *



I don't either, I was just fuckin with ya. 

Buy this resin and get started.......... :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

how mucho


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 09:24 PM~8897820
> *you could use tailights off of a s10 kit
> *



naw........ Don't really look like dime lights do they? More like f150s or something.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

nah they look like 80's dime to me


----------



## tyhodge07

i wouldnt be to worried about the tail lights, thats a last step part


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey travis...... did u get my PM?????


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8897232
> *i want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THOSE TAIL LIGHTS ARE OF THE WAGONS

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/221119


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 07:20 PM~8898250
> *i'm thinkin about adding a blue landau top and matching guts.... maybe even blue colored spokes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u think homies?


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice rollin is that candy?


----------



## BODINE

lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

duplicolor metal specks blue....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:18 AM~8898516
> *duplicolor metal specks blue....
> *


Damn i know i have to pick some of that up :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude.... the whole duplicolor metalspecks line is tight.... here's red and burnt copper and green....




























and their MetalCast line is basically candy.....










they got yellow, orange, blue, green, red, and purple


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:28 AM~8898555
> *dude.... the whole duplicolor metalspecks line is tight.... here's red and burnt copper and green....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and their MetalCast line is basically candy.....
> 
> 
> they got yellow, orange, blue, green, red, and purple
> *


 :cheesy: so all ya have to do is prime it and put about 4 coats of it and then shoot a couple coats of clear then polish it and then your done?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well don't need no 4 coats but basically yea..... try it out.... it lays out a hell of a lot more smooth than the walmart Testors or HOK rattle can shit......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:35 AM~8898584
> *well don't need no 4 coats but basically yea..... try it out.... it lays out a hell of a lot more smooth than the walmart Testors or HOK rattle can shit......
> *


i hate that testors shit,i have a can of that''1214 gloss yellow spray enamel''and some of that''high gloss,1814 high gloss enamel overcoat''the shit sucks. :uh:


----------



## pancho1969

THAT BLUE LOOKS COOL R.O I NEED TO STOCK UP ON MY PAINTS :biggrin: 




STILL UP BORED MESING WITH PICASA CAME UP WITH THIS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like somethin u'd see in a mag feature article......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 30 2007, 01:41 AM~8898616
> *THAT BLUE LOOKS COOL R.O I NEED TO STOCK UP ON MY PAINTS :biggrin:
> STILL UP BORED MESING WITH PICASA CAME UP WITH THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

KRYLON X-METALS IS PREATY GOOD TO A COUPLE DOLLERS LESS THEN THE METAL CAST ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll have to look for it.....


----------



## pancho1969

WAL-MART SELLS IT .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kinda dead tonight.....


----------



## Tawanna

what is this topic about.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just bullshit mostly.... random questions and stuff.....


----------



## Tawanna

ok thank you.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Sep 30 2007, 03:40 AM~8899009
> *what is this topic about.
> *


dumbass just go back and read the shit,you'll see :uh: now who are you cause i seen you post up some :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: at me??? :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

Skim May 2005 21,382 67 1.29% 
slo Jan 2004 15,337 56 1.08% 
themonteman May 2007 1,603 47 0.90% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,448 46 0.88% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,818 41 0.79% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,392 40 0.77% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,770 39 0.75% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 11,959 39 0.75% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,571 34 0.65% 
81 FLEETWOOD Nov 2001 18,013 34 0.65% 

-----------------------------------------
:biggrin: im comin for that number 1 spot


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how about u get some pics......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:53 AM~8899188
> *how about u get some pics......
> *


ok so im your dog now??? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Skim May 2005 21,384 69 1.32% 
slo Jan 2004 15,337 56 1.07% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,452 49 0.94% 
themonteman May 2007 1,604 48 0.92% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,818 41 0.78% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,392 40 0.76% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,770 39 0.75% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 11,959 38 0.73% 
81 FLEETWOOD Nov 2001 18,013 34 0.65% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,571 34 0.65%


----------



## Tip Slow

just by one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go check again.....


----------



## Tip Slow

Now you go check it


----------



## Tip Slow

do you know who that girl is???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you?


----------



## Tip Slow

no,why you say that???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u left and she came....... then she left and u came....


----------



## Tip Slow

when


----------



## Tip Slow

i know who it roolin but it's not me tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

everytime that person has been here.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,479 74 1.40% 
themonteman May 2007 1,628 72 1.36% 
Skim May 2005 21,386 71 1.34% 
slo Jan 2004 15,337 56 1.06% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,818 41 0.78% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,392 40 0.76% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,770 39 0.74% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 11,959 37 0.70% 
81 FLEETWOOD Nov 2001 18,013 34 0.64% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,571 34 0.64%


----------



## Tip Slow

by a lil bit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u think of my 75 caprice????


----------



## Tip Slow

i like it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

think i should do the landau top or leave it alone.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how about blue spokes????


----------



## Tip Slow

i didn't know you painted the spokes blue,im more of a red person


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm givin the el camino red guts.... i'm thinkin about doin blue gut on the 75.... diplay them next to each other....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i didn't paint it blue yet...... might.....


----------



## Tip Slow

damn im startin to love that elco


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Tip Slow

your fuckin with me now rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Tip Slow

goddamn it rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

seeing red?????


----------



## Tip Slow

omg i don't feel good anymore


----------



## rollinoldskoo

them drugs wearing off????


----------



## Tip Slow

haha red X


----------



## rollinoldskoo

only cuz your comp can't handle that many pics.......


----------



## Tip Slow

damn,i can always right clik and left click show picture


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 12:41 AM~8899321
> *haha red X
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

yea yea yea


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

alalalalalalalalalala


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm out..... got a lot of building to do tomorrow....


----------



## Tip Slow

yea do that,ill have some progress pics on my monte,i just have to figure out how to make the pics bigger


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 12:53 AM~8899355
> *yea do that,ill have some progress pics on my monte,i just have to figure out how to make the pics bigger
> *


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,511 106 1.98% 
themonteman May 2007 1,660 104 1.94% 
Skim May 2005 21,388 73 1.36% 
slo Jan 2004 15,337 56 1.05% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,818 41 0.77% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,392 40 0.75% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,770 39 0.73% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 11,959 36 0.67% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,571 34 0.63% 
81 FLEETWOOD Nov 2001 18,013 34 0.63%


----------



## Tip Slow

goddamn it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

still on top....


----------



## Tip Slow

by a lil


----------



## rollinoldskoo

stillon top tho....


----------



## Tip Slow

what time is it there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Sep 30, 2007 - 01:01 AM

nite fukker.....


----------



## Tip Slow

it's 6:05 am here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

whore this topic


----------



## Tip Slow

it's meant to be whored


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:07 AM~8899400
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> whore this topic
> *


READ DUMB FUCK


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

ok you fucker


----------



## Tip Slow

my fuckin hands hurt


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awwww


----------



## Tip Slow

haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:11 AM~8899411
> *my fuckin hands hurt
> *


sure not yuor jaw from sukkin dick?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i'm out before this is too stupid....
i'm still on top....


----------



## Tip Slow

your a fucken ***,go kiss your ''BUDDYS'' ass ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,538 133 2.46% 
themonteman May 2007 1,688 132 2.44% 
Skim May 2005 21,388 73 1.35% 
slo Jan 2004 15,337 56 1.04% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 1,818 41 0.76% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 76,392 40 0.74% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,770 39 0.72% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 11,960 37 0.68% 
Big Rich Nov 2001 40,571 34 0.63% 
81 FLEETWOOD Nov 2001 18,013 34 0.63%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:15 AM~8899420
> *your a fucken ***,go kiss your ''BUDDYS'' ass ok
> *


i got a wife and a son and i got pics to prove it..... how about u? ***


----------



## Tip Slow

close


----------



## Tip Slow

omg


----------



## Tip Slow

rollin has left the buildin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 30 2007, 04:16 AM~8899424-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got a wife and a son and i got pics to prove it..... how about u? ***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 03:56 AM~8899364
> *just a lil
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 03:40 AM~8899316
> *omg i don't feel good anymore
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 04:11 AM~8899411
> *my fuckin butt hurts
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 02:32 AM~8899143
> *dumbass just go back and read the shit,you'll see :uh: now who are you cause i seen you post up some :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: at me??? :angry:
> *


 are you rude to everybody like this??????? dang if i was ur momma i'd wash ur mouth with soap and lock you in ur room...


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

QUOTE(themonteman @ Sep 30 2007, 03:56 AM) 
just a lil omg i don't feel good anymore my fuckin butt hurts





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: can we say pwned


----------



## tyhodge07

MATT DALE
2522 HOLMES ST 
ROCKFORD, IL 61108 
(815) 397-3994


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude u in love with him or something???


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: u all talkin about asses hurttin, i thought ud want his addy and number so u can set up a date sometime


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i never said anything about asses??? go back and read....


----------



## tyhodge07

never said u did..  i didnt give names, i was posting it for whoever..


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

FUCK..... i just full stabbed my hand with my exacto...... full length blade in.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:39 PM~8902159
> *FUCK..... i just full stabbed my hand with my exacto...... full length blade in.....
> *



BULLSHIT!!!!! Pics or it didn't happen.  I wanna see the blade still in there also.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

who u think i am montebullshitter????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8902172
> *who u think i am montebullshitter????
> *




until I see pics...............



























.............




















YES!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8902172
> *who u think i am montebullshitter????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8902172-->
> 
> 
> 
> who u think i am montebullshitter????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2007, 04:50 PM~8902196
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 30 2007, 04:39 PM~8902159-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK..... i just full stabbed my hand with my exacto...... full length blade in.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8902169
> *
> BULLSHIT!!!!!    Pics or it didn't happen.   I wanna see the blade still in there also.
> *



:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 05:42 PM~8902172
> *who u think i am montebullshitter????
> *


put the blade back in the cut and take pic :cheesy:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

wow no monte man tonight huh


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8904739
> *put the blade back in the cut and take pic  :cheesy:
> *



he's bullshittin. I never even seen a pic without the blade let alone with. He said it didn't bleed much either. He got himself a paper cut sized scrape with the point, thats why he wont show us. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

where you get foil low?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 30 2007, 11:16 PM~8904821
> *wow no monte man tonight huh
> *














YAY!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 11:24 PM~8904865
> *where you get foil low?
> *



Scalelows.


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 12:39 AM~8904930
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
16 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE


----------



## tyhodge07

i wasnt an anonymou at the time, i am now :0


----------



## tyhodge07

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 85 biarittz, *vengence*, themonteman, chevyman1962

:wave: whats up, long time since uve been on


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey dog i was at the right place at the wrong time


----------



## tyhodge07

right place wrong time..  wrong place wrong time?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 01:46 AM~8905166
> *right place wrong time..  wrong place wrong time?
> *


 :0 













































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 12:40 AM~8905146
> *7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 85 biarittz, vengence, themonteman, chevyman1962
> 
> :wave: whats up, long time since uve been on
> *


I BEEN HELLA BUSY BRO,but i aint forgot bout yall i was just doin more to make that paper


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 01:49 AM~8905172
> *I BEEN HELLA BUSY BRO,but i aint forgot bout yall i was just doin more to make that paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THATS A MUST


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 02:46 AM~8905166
> *right place wrong time..  wrong place wrong time?
> *


No''right palce at the wrong time''i wanted to be there i just got caught. :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

im havin some probs postin up my pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 12:47 AM~8905169
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love cupcakes. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 12:49 AM~8905174
> *  THATS A MUST
> *


indeed


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 12:52 AM~8905185
> *indeed
> *



shouldn't you be working on something?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 01:54 AM~8905193
> *shouldn't you be working on something?
> *


you got extra foil i can buy  what makes foil get little tiny wrinkles in it and rip?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 12:54 AM~8905193
> *shouldn't you be working on something?
> *


banging your mother? :dunno: 

i aint been home in a while and im still catching up on business.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:50 AM~8905177
> *No''right palce at the wrong time''i wanted to be there i just got caught. :angry:
> *


you wanted to be at walmart but got caught stealing :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 1 2007, 12:56 AM~8905198-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got extra foil i can buy   what makes foil get little tiny wrinkles in it and rip?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, I need to get some myself. Stale foil. I try to keep mine in the envolope it comes in.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 12:56 AM~8905199
> *banging your mother? :dunno:
> 
> i aint been home in a while and im still catching up on business.....
> *



WTF? :angry: :angry: 


don't even care now......fuck off.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 02:57 AM~8905201
> *you wanted to be at walmart but got caught stealing :dunno:
> *


No i was with my homies and we were ridin in a car and we got pulled over so the cops told us to get out and they found weed on all of us. :uh:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 12:59 AM~8905207
> *Naw,  I need to get some myself.    Stale foil.  I try to keep mine in the envolope it comes in.
> WTF?    :angry:  :angry:
> don't even care now......fuck off.
> *


i am still workin on the radical 64,i was being a smartass ya goof,i been around parts cleaner all day since we had to rebuild the brush hog that gets pulled behind my grandpas tractor,lower bearing seized sat. and we spent all day rebuilding it,i had to clean all the parts though.,


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 01:01 AM~8905211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 01:03 AM~8905215
> *i am still workin on the radical 64,i was being a smartass ya goof,i been around parts cleaner all day since we had to rebuild the brush hog that gets pulled behind my grandpas tractor,lower bearing seized sat. and we spent all day rebuilding it,i had to clean all the parts though.,
> *



said I don't care. :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 03:07 AM~8905227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 02:07 AM~8905227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 01:08 AM~8905230
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



don't be smilein like you like that. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

i shaved the SS spoiler off today and got some mock up done


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:10 AM~8905235
> *i shaved the SS spoiler off today and got some mock up done
> *


PICS OR ITS NOT DONE


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 03:10 AM~8905236
> *PICS OR ITS NOT DONE
> *


i got em but they won't save onto my computer,i left click then i got to''save picture as...''but when i go to my pictures they won't show


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, southside groovin, themonteman


sup brother?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## southside groovin

nada just finna get ready to go to work :sad:


----------



## southside groovin

aw hell nah. yall broke out kari on me :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 1 2007, 01:23 AM~8905256
> *nada just finna get ready to go to work :sad:
> *



you still on days? Is that for good.


----------



## southside groovin

yeah and i dunno but i hope not. pay sucks and i cant function this early....

go check ur p.o. today. there SHOULD be sumthin there for ya :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 03:29 AM~8905270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 1 2007, 01:25 AM~8905262
> *yeah and i dunno but i hope not. pay sucks and i cant function this early....
> 
> go check ur p.o. today. there SHOULD be sumthin there for ya :biggrin:
> *



sweet bro!!! Thanks mayne! I'll get yours sent out soon. Should make me some $$$$ today. I hope. If not I get payed friday. Been scraping by homie. You know.  :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

its cool bro. i know how it is


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 1 2007, 01:32 AM~8905277
> *its cool bro. i know how it is
> *



wish I didn't.   

I got a gang of shit to send out to people. The wife cleaned house the other day, now I got to find most of it. :angry: :angry: Shits missing. 

I got a set of 20's to send Bodine and oldskool. 

Set of 13's to send cruzin. 

Your truck. 

Set of imports to send Projects59. 

Letter bomb for monteman

A caprice roof to send Wagon guy. 

Some cash to send Dough. 

I know there is more. Just can't think right now at 4.32am. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 02:36 AM~8905280
> *wish I didn't.
> 
> I got a gang of shit to send out to people.    The wife cleaned house the other day,    now I got to find most of it.    :angry:  :angry:     Shits missing.
> 
> I got a set of 20's and 3 model kits  to send Bodine and oldskool.
> Set of 13's to send cruzin.
> 
> Your truck.
> 
> Set of imports to send Projects59.
> 
> Letter bomb for monteman
> 
> A caprice roof to send Wagon guy.
> 
> Some cash to send Dough.
> 
> I know there is more.   Just can't think right now at 4.32am.   :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## southside groovin

:roflmao: kinda know haow that is too. i had a gang of shit to send out friday. looked like i showed up at the p.o. and cleaned the car out.

i hope my fuckin big rig comes today. been waitin for it for 2 weeks now :angry:

cant buy any more model shit for the next few weeks. gotta start gettin ready to go to dallas for my last show of the year and my last show b4 i decide whether im gonna get rid of my 95 or not :sad:


----------



## southside groovin

c yall in the pm and FUCK WORK!


----------



## Tip Slow

Fuck i still can't get this shit to work


----------



## BODINE

woo hoooo burittos are done


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 1 2007, 01:44 AM~8905293
> *c yall in the pm and FUCK WORK!
> *



yea fuck work!!!! We'll just do like montemans family and go on welfare. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 03:49 AM~8905300
> *yea fuck work!!!!      We'll just do like montemans family and go on welfare.  :cheesy:
> *


see your startin more shit :angry:


----------



## BODINE

anyone have pics of the bigbody hearse?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:50 AM~8905304
> *see your startin more shit :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

where did LOW and DIDI go ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 01:57 AM~8905308
> *where did LOW and DIDI  go ?
> *



DIDI GO LOW????? :0 



I'm not starting shit. I'm finishing yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:00 AM~8905313
> *DIDI GO LOW?????  :0
> I'm not starting shit.  I'm finishing yours.  :biggrin:
> *


No your just startin some more shit thats all your doin,and i don't need you to finish shit :angry:


----------



## BODINE

play nice :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:03 AM~8905317
> *No your just startin some more shit thats all your doin,and i don't need you to finish shit :angry:
> *



come on now, no need for feelings. We men in here. Get on out of this topic and go get in touch with your other side or grow some skin. You know I don't have beef, just fuckin around.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 02:04 AM~8905319
> *play nice  :cheesy:
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:07 AM~8905323
> *come on now,    no need for feelings.    We men in here.  Get on out of this topic and go get in touch with your other side or grow some skin.    You know I don't have beef,    just fuckin around.
> *


ok man but im not in the mood for that im trin to figure out how to get these pics on posted on here


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 03:09 AM~8905324
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


  sorry 




























you can fuckaround :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:09 AM~8905325
> *ok man but im not in the mood for that im trin to figure out how to get these pics on posted on here
> *



I don't care about that or your mood. I'm in the mood to fuck with you. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:13 AM~8905330
> *I don't care about that or your mood.  I'm in the mood to fuck you.   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: honey i don't go that way


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 02:10 AM~8905329
> *  sorry
> you can fuckaround  :cheesy:
> *



I'm going to quote this.......so the next time someone gets their feathers ruffled, I can blame it all on you!!!


Bodine said so! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:14 AM~8905333
> *:uh: honey i don't go that way
> *





That would be a major sign that you really do!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:16 AM~8905336
> *That would be a major sign that you really do!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

fucking sad part is.....................I DIDN'T HAVE TO CHANGE THE QUOTE!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

Where's old boldine locks at


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin cock gobbler.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:19 AM~8905345
> *Where's old boldine locks at
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:20 AM~8905349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and thats you


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:19 AM~8905347
> *im a dick gobbler.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:21 AM~8905354
> *and thats you
> *


stfu ass wrangler!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: 

see there, got to change the quote to make me look bad. You come right out and say it yourself.


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin turd burgler!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:24 AM~8905360
> *stfu ass wrangler!!!
> *


thats what i did to your...........and then i......................and the i..................all night long :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

pillow bitter.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:25 AM~8905362
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> see there,  got to change the quote to make me look bad.    You come right out and say it  yourself.
> *


Your a dick gobbler :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:26 AM~8905365
> *thats what i did to your...........and then i......................and the i..................all night long :0  :cheesy:
> *


do you loose you thought will you type?





:cheesy: 



pics or it didnt happen ......just like shavin a wing :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

butt pirate.


----------



## BODINE

:wave: gotta go 



:cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:27 AM~8905366
> *pillow bitter.
> *


yea then i..................and she.................and the we...................then her puss juice went all over the room :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

sausage smuggler


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:29 AM~8905373
> *yea then i..................and she.................and the we...................then her puss juice went all over the room :0  :0
> *


im gonna call animal control on you :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:29 AM~8905371
> *butt pirate.
> *


ass wipe


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:30 AM~8905375
> *im gonna call animal control on you  :angry:
> *


Then i bent her over and.....................then she.............and she took a..............full of warm...... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:29 AM~8905373
> *yea then i..Called my boyfriend..and she..left cause shit was getting to gay...and the we..played butt tag......*


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:30 AM~8905374
> *sausage smuggler
> *


nutsack licker :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:32 AM~8905380
> *Then i bent  over and.....................then she.............and i took a..............full of warm...... :cheesy:
> *


thats just sick


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:32 AM~8905381
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: had to change my quote


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:34 AM~8905385
> *:uh:  :uh:  had to change my quote
> *


no you left blanks ,,, just filling in the blanks


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:34 AM~8905384
> *thats just sick
> *


come on be aa mna and quit changin my quotes :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:32 AM~8905380
> *Then i bent her over and.. she farted from laughing at my small junk..then she..got sick cause you like ass smell.and she took a.. sip from the 40 and it was .full of warm...... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:35 AM~8905386
> *no you left blanks ,,, just filling in the blanks
> *


attt spill the beer there,


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:35 AM~8905387
> *come on be aa mna and quit changin my quotes :uh:
> *


done told you were not , your not finishing them , i guess you have brain farts while typing


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:36 AM~8905388
> *
> *


that lst part didn't make since :angry:


----------



## BODINE

well i do have to get to bed, talk to you 2 tomorrow night

its 4:40 am here


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:38 AM~8905394
> *that lst part didn't make since :angry:
> *



you typed it ***, you make it so I can add to it to make since. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:39 AM~8905396
> *well i do have to get to bed,i gotta stuff this dildo in my ass tonight
> 
> its 4:40 am here
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 02:39 AM~8905396
> *well i do have to get to bed, talk to you 2 tomorrow night
> 
> its 4:40 am here
> *




no, don't leave me here with monteman........... (he's gay) :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 03:40 AM~8905401
> *no,  don't leave me here with monteman...........  (he's gay)  :0
> *


just dont turn your back , either stay seated or up against the wall :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:39 AM~8905398
> *you typed it ***,    you make it so I can add to it to make since.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Ok i took her..........then i...................and we..................and the i..............in her.................then i told her to ''reach for the sky bucko'' :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:42 AM~8905404
> *just dont turn your back , either stay seated or up against the wall :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 02:42 AM~8905406
> *Ok i took her..over to bodines house..then i..let him hit it....and we...tagged teamed that ass,  cause we're boys like that......and the i...gave him a reach around...........in her...kitchen....then i told her to ''reach for the sky bucko'' :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 04:52 AM~8905410
> *
> *


i was talkin bout his girl anyways :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin

FINALLY got my big rig :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8904930-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8905202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:07 PM~8905227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 10:11 PM~8905238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 30 2007, 10:17 PM~8905250-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]ep 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8905253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:23 PM~8905255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:29 PM~8905270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 10:44 PM~8905295
> *woo hoooo burittos are done
> *



my burrito is almost done....... :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 07:53 PM~8910694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my burrito is almost done.......  :cheesy:
> *


haahhaaha.....i bet it after lookin at all these pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*themonteman needs to be banned.......* :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 07:57 PM~8910723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> themonteman needs to be banned.......  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

anyone got one of these


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he does..... he's just wasted space on here.......


----------



## Ronin

help me out come up with good ones


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 03:58 PM~8910739
> *anyone got one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is it? looks like a 92 caprice wagon.... but i kno the modelhaus caprice wagon has the hood molded shut.....

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63473

where u get that pic from?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 08:06 PM~8910808
> *what is it? looks like a 92 caprice wagon.... but i kno the modelhaus caprice wagon has the hood molded shut.....
> 
> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63473
> 
> where u get that pic from?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2007, 01:41 PM~8902169
> *
> BULLSHIT!!!!!    Pics or it didn't happen.   I wanna see the blade still in there also.
> *












told u it wasn't much.... can hardly see it with my cell phone pic too...


----------



## BODINE

go to model list and to 90's


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8910841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told u it wasn't much.... can hardly see it with my cell phone pic too...
> *


should have used your blood to paint with :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 04:09 PM~8910838
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN
> *


i've seen that site before....


----------



## BODINE

i gotta get me one those wagon caprice 

after 4dr bigbody , 2 door bigbody , and 2 dr box chevy


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 07:18 PM~8910934
> *i gotta get me one those wagon caprice
> 
> after 4dr bigbody , 2 door bigbody , and 2 dr box chevy
> *


got one of those already,and a 2dr big body on its way soon too....


----------



## vengence

nice pics yall,i still would rather look at my girl though,at least i know i can kick it in person with her


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 08:47 PM~8911240
> *got one of those already,and a 2dr big body on its way soon too....
> *


 :uh: OK


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 07:53 PM~8911278
> *:uh: OK
> *


i also run a business so hit me up,everything is for sale with the right price


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8911314
> *i also run a business so hit me up,everything is for sale with the right price
> 
> *


what kind bizness


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8911333
> *what kind bizness
> *


read the signature homie.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 07:09 PM~8910841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told u it wasn't much.... can hardly see it with my cell phone pic too...
> *




damn monteman, you do have pics! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 04:50 PM~8911254
> *nice pics yall,i still would rather look at my girl though,at least i know i can kick it in person with her
> *


fuck.... that all you you do with her???? send her over..... wait.... pics or she don't exist...


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up tonight yall


----------



## vengence

not shit here,just tendin to business


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not much bullshittin as usual..... gonna work on puttin a 90's vette tune port from this yellow vette kit....










into this car....


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet should slide right in! :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8911533
> *sweet should slide right in!  :0
> *


x2,it aint like puttin the motor for the boydster in the 64 impala from revell...

a few chassis mods were needed there,and exhaust


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8911254-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics yall,i still would rather look at my girl though,at least i know i can kick it in person with her[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8911533
> *sweet should slide right in!   :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8911573
> *x2,it aint like puttin the motor for the boydster in the 64 impala from revell...
> 
> a few chassis mods were needed there,and exhaust
> *



my bad I was talking about this.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 05:18 PM~8911533
> *sweet should slide right in!  :0
> *


yea... i was thinkin bout using the montecarlo one but its too big... 1/24.... the vette is 1/25 so it'll fit better.... i'll save the monte on for somethin special.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 04:50 PM~8911254
> *nice pics yall,i still would rather look at my girl though,at least i know i can kick it in person with her
> *


fuck.... that all you you do with her???? send her over..... wait.... pics or she don't exist...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8911594
> *my bad I was talking about this.
> *


that too,but she is living bout 30 minutes away right now so when i get to see her im no where near online.....

i just rather kick it with her..


----------



## LowandBeyond

sup 8 balls?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 08:26 PM~8911622
> *that too,but she is living bout 30 minutes away right now so when i get to see her im no where near online.....
> 
> i just rather kick it with her..
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much homie i am tryin to get off work one weekend so i can come down there and kick it with u and get some models done


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 08:28 PM~8911654
> *nothin much homie i am tryin to get off work one weekend so i can come down there and kick it with u and get some models done
> *



I'm waiting bro!  I'm always home.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8911513
> *not much bullshittin as usual..... gonna work on puttin a 90's vette tune port from this yellow vette kit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice elco.


----------



## 8-Ball

man i tried to do that bmf and i guess i just dont have the atte4ntion spand for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2007, 05:30 PM~8911682
> *nice elco.
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 08:30 PM~8911690
> *man i tried to do that bmf and i guess i just dont have the atte4ntion spand for it
> *



eazy bro! depends on the foil. You got the good stuff from Scale lows or the cheap ass modelmasters shit? 

The thing that sucks is when your trim starts to get barried in the paint and you get off track. :angry: :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8911610
> *fuck.... that all you you do with her???? send her over..... wait.... pics or she don't exist...
> *












she just got out of a fucked relationship so we being single together,we aint a couple,just really good friends...


----------



## 8-Ball

yea it that shit from modelmasters and its makin me not want to use it and just send shit to get chromed


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 08:38 PM~8911773
> *yea it that shit from modelmasters and its makin me not want to use it and just send shit to get chromed
> *


USE REAL BARE METAL FOIL,

THE STUFF YOU HAVE I THINK IS THE STUFF THEY SAY NOT TO.


----------



## 8-Ball

yea it is im just glad i got the shit for free and kinda mad at the same time cause it looks fucked up on a model and its time to strip it off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is the stuff homie....










i switched to the regular chrome instead of the Ultra-bright stuff in this picture... easier to work with...


----------



## 8-Ball

got to go get some tomorrow and some rims


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 09:43 PM~8911836
> *this is the stuff homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i switched to the regular chrome instead of the Ultra-bright stuff in this picture... easier to work with...
> *


 :biggrin: that top looks awsome.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 08:43 PM~8911836
> *this is the stuff homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i switched to the regular chrome instead of the Ultra-bright stuff in this picture... easier to work with...
> *


when im ready ill work with that stuff


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 11:44 PM~8911851
> *got to go get some tomorrow and some rims
> *


order it from scale lows, if u go to like hobby town, ull get ripped.. i paid 17 bucks after tax for some pegasus wires, and ryan or beto has them for like 10 bucks.. and the bmf is like 6 bucks for the pack rollin posted.. its expensive shit.. really the only thing i noticed they have good prices on is rc shit.. their more of an rc store imo.. their model kits are expensive as hell too.


----------



## 8-Ball

yea hobby town has the crack prices of models i usually go to big boy hobbies on pendelton pike me and the owner r really coo


----------



## lowridermodels

YO THE HOMIE BETO CARRYS THEM PEGASUS WIRES TOO.....HIT HIM UP!


----------



## tyhodge07

never been out there.. what all do they cary, are they just like a hobby town?


----------



## 8-Ball

he carries just about everythin with prices alittle cheaper than walmart on model kits and he got some old kits but he has rc cars planes trains boats and some mo shit. and dude even carries those photoetched parts and if he dont have it in the store he will order it for u with no problem


----------



## tyhodge07

i need to check that place out.. theres a little shop in beechgrove called indy slots.. they had a few rare kits awhile back, but their more of an rc shop,b ut they got some nice lookin kits, and some paint too..


----------



## tyhodge07

damn i got sharp pains like right under my stomach, like my waste line area


----------



## 8-Ball

hate to say it sounds like ur appendix


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 08:40 PM~8911806
> *yea it is im just glad i got the shit for free and kinda mad at the same time cause it looks fucked up on a model and its time to strip it off
> *



crap homie! use what they said to use. Makes the job awhole lot better!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 1 2007, 08:33 PM~8911725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just got out of a fucked relationship so we being single together,we aint a couple,just really good friends...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BIGGER PICS!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 09:37 PM~8912390
> *damn i got sharp pains like right under my stomach, like my waste line area
> *



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHA!!!! You got cramps? Need some midol? The wifes probally got some I can send. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 12:47 AM~8912485
> *BIGGER PICS!!!  :cheesy:
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHA!!!!  You got cramps?  Need some midol?  The wifes probally got some I can send.  :biggrin:
> *


no its not cramps :angry: feels like im gettin stabbed.. what is it.. like a hurnia or somethin, lol


----------



## 8-Ball

try to put pressure on it if that stops the pain u might want to get to the hospital or doctor fast or u might just have to take a shit or fart really bad


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 09:50 PM~8912514
> *no its not cramps  :angry:  feels like im gettin stabbed.. what is it.. like a hurnia or somethin, lol
> *



Cramps..... I'm telling you. My ol lady goes thru it once a month. Says the same shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

cramps is what females get, and im not having that kind of cramp.. and no i dont have to shit, took a nice one earlier, :roflmao: it started after i started drinkin this milk it seems like


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 09:52 PM~8912537
> *try to put pressure on it if that stops the pain u might want to get to the hospital or doctor fast or u might just have to take a shit or fart really bad*



:uh: are you a doctor? 

LMAO. " Doc, my belly hurts". "You'll be fine, go take a shit." Drop 2 logs and call me in the morning. LOL.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 12:54 AM~8912566
> *:uh:  are you a doctor?
> 
> LMAO.  " Doc,  my belly hurts".  "You'll be fine,  go take a shit."  Drop 2 logs and call me in the morning.  LOL.
> *


naa.. i know what he's talkin about, takin a shit does help.. but ive already done that :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyways :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

milk might not settle with u i told u we black people cant have dairy products tyler


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 09:58 PM~8912615
> *milk might not settle with u i told u we black people cant have dairy products tyler
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 10:00 PM~8912640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF? I post some bitches and get E slapped? WTF?


----------



## 8-Ball

now those r great boobs


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:01 PM~8912647
> *WTF?  I post some bitches and get E slapped?  WTF?
> *



told u he was gay


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 01:01 AM~8912647
> *WTF?  I post some bitches and get E slapped?  WTF?
> *


just a random post

poor car


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8912666
> *told u he was gay
> *




yea I figured that. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

wtf, why does this cat have a bop-it attached to its side.. damn chinese


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:11 PM~8912734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:15 PM~8912774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:15 PM~8912785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:worship: this is a bad ass yota


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:17 PM~8912813
> *:worship: this is a bad ass yota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

slammed :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:20 PM~8912842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Oct 1 2007, 06:55 PM~8912579-->
> 
> 
> 
> naa.. i know what he's talkin about, takin a shit does help.. but ive already done that :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u still full of shit tho..... :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8912633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
































































****THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
Sorry, but you have posted more images than you are allowed to****


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8912804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 either that dudes a giant, or that is one small monster truck :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 1 2007, 11:24 PM~8912885
> *:0 either that dudes a giant, or that is one small monster truck :biggrin:
> *


never mind that.look at that michillin bag. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 01:24 AM~8912885
> *:0 either that dudes a giant, or that is one small monster truck :biggrin:
> *


its a smaller scale one, id love to crush some stuff with that tho :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8912918
> *its a smaller scale one, id love to crush some stuff with that tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:00 PM~8912633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TITTAYS!!!!* I WOULDNT MIND PLAYIN WITH THEM MILK BUBBLES.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 10:44 PM~8913005
> *TITTAYS!!!! I WOULDNT MIND PLAYIN WITH THEM MILK BUBBLES.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



quit bumping that picture!! You know women make ty's stomach hurt. Makes him sick.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8904930-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8905202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:07 PM~8905227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 10:11 PM~8905238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 11:12 PM~8913166
> *quit bumping that picture!!  You know women make ty's stomach hurt.  Makes him sick.
> *


hahaha while that is kinda funny,remember he is also one of my members...

so in other words BE NICE PLEASE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 30 2007, 10:17 PM~8905250-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8905253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:23 PM~8905255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 10:29 PM~8905270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 10:44 PM~8905295
> *woo hoooo burittos are done
> *



my burrito is almost done....... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8913175
> *hahaha while that is kinda funny,remember he is also one of my members...
> 
> so in other words BE NICE PLEASE
> *




bwhahahahahahahhahaahahhaahhahahaaha this is the wrong topic to be nice in. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 11:15 PM~8913183
> *bwhahahahahahahhahaahahhaahhahahaaha  this is the wrong topic to be nice in.    :biggrin:
> *


hahaha i know but i was just asking nicely,as the fact that i am the v.p. and so i was just being nice..




*SO FUCKING ENJOY THAT WHILE IT LASTS!!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8913175
> *hahaha while that is kinda funny,remember he is also one of my members...
> 
> so in other words BE NICE PLEASE
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 11:18 PM~8913195
> *:scrutinize:
> *


CAR CLUB HOMIE,WE IN THE SAME CAR CLUB


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thought u were in WA?


----------



## LowandBeyond

[/quote]


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2007, 11:20 PM~8913216
> *thought u were in WA?
> *


i am,we have multiple chapters homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 1 2007, 11:18 PM~8913194-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i know but i was just asking nicely,as the fact that i am the v.p. and so i was just being nice..
> *SO FUCKING ENJOY THAT WHILE IT LASTS!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Oct 1 2007, 11:19 PM~8913205
> *CAR CLUB HOMIE,WE IN THE SAME CAR CLUB
> *




so people with no car can join? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

He knows I'm just fucking with him. He's a bigboy he can speak on it himself. :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

tommorow is my girls birthday.... i wonder what im going to give her.... :dunno:




































how about...


























.......
.............
.................
...........
.......
.
...
.
....
.


























:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

>































































































































































[/quote]

*****THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
Sorry, but you have posted more images than you are allowed to*****

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 1 2007, 11:27 PM~8913249
> *tommorow is my girls birthday.... i wonder what im going to give her.... :dunno:
> how about...
> .......
> .............
> .................
> ...........
> .......
> .
> ...
> .
> ....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



<a href="http://www.funnyjunk.com">








Funny Videos</a>


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 1 2007, 08:27 PM~8913249
> *tommorow is my girls birthday.... i wonder what im going to give her.... :dunno:
> how about...
> .......
> .............
> .................
> ...........
> .......
> .
> ...
> .
> ....
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



you gonna give your girl and hand job?????


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 11:38 PM~8913320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVVV
VVVVVVVV
VVVVVVV
VVVVVV
VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V



:0 :0 :0 


























[/quote]


























[/quote]


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

(!)


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.vidkilla.com/videos/fighting_vi...business_fight/


----------



## tyhodge07

thats fuckin bumb fights.. its on the older bum fights dvd


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVVV
> VVVVVVV
> VVVVVV
> VVVVV
> VVVV
> VVV
> VV
> V
> :0 :0 :0





























[/quote]



























[/quote]


dude thats a single headlight 81..... mine is a double headlight 82..... :uh: 
















...................




















i got this kit too tho....










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

dude thats a single headlight 81..... mine is a double headlight 82..... :uh: 
...................
i got this kit too tho....










:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


close enough!!!! :uh: :uh: 


You don't want 2 of them almost the same tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u want it??? didn't start the 81 yet....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 12:20 AM~8913570
> *u want it??? didn't start the 81 yet....
> *



:uh: :uh: 

you know I'm fucking broke!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pm me..... what u got to trade???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 12:23 AM~8913580
> *pm me..... what u got to trade???
> *



I got nuttin.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 12:23 AM~8913580
> *pm me..... what u got to trade???
> *



PM mosthated CC on here. He'll pay for it. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

have him pm me......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 12:33 AM~8913612
> *have him pm me......
> *



I was kidding. :biggrin: 

He would tho.  


I'll try to find something,.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if u want it lemme kno homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, zfelix

sup homies.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:15 AM~8913730
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, zfelix
> 
> sup homies....  :wave:  :wave:
> *



  Wish I was a homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol maybe i should sell the elco to homie southside....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:18 AM~8913737
> *lol maybe i should sell the elco to homie southside....
> *



MAYBE YOU SHOULD THEN! :angry: :biggrin: 


What kinda shit that I don't have are you looking for?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8913747
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD THEN!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> What kinda shit that I don't have are you looking for?
> *


i never knew u had that 454ss truck....... what u got hidden?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:22 AM~8913751
> *i never knew u had that 454ss truck....... what u got hidden?
> *



marky marks got one of those and the dually to get the hood and grille from. :biggrin: 

Shit, I dunno? I forget what all I do have.


----------



## tyhodge07

trade them sexy bolt ons :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:24 AM~8913757
> *trade them sexy bolt ons :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 no way.......those are rare. :biggrin: Plus then what will I have to hang my air hose on?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 04:25 AM~8913761
> *:0  :0  :0    no way.......those are rare.  :biggrin:    Plus then what will I have to hang my air hose on?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8913756
> *marky marks got one of those and the dually to get the hood and grille from.    :biggrin:
> 
> Shit,  I dunno?    I forget what all I do have.
> *


i got 2 of those white duallys sealed still :biggrin: and a 454ss..... i dunno whats my obsession with those trucks....


----------



## tyhodge07

britt spears lost her kids :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

come on now.... we all knew it was gonna happen....


----------



## tyhodge07

yea i know.. her own body guard is goin against her, tellin all, how she was doin drugs in front of him and shit :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex

damn... this gotta be the best team ever at the university here.....


----------



## tyhodge07

talkin about her gettin 6 months jail time (any of us would be 10 years :uh: ) but u know shell only do a week


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:26 AM~8913764
> *i got 2 of those white duallys sealed still  :biggrin: and a 454ss..... i dunno whats my obsession with those trucks....
> *



they are sweet! 

The next one I do I'm going to have to find the chrome front and rear bumpers.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 10:39 PM~8913804
> *talkin about her gettin 6 months jail time (any of us would be 10 years :uh: ) but u know shell only do a week
> *


so fukkin true..... look at all those other celeb bitches.... the only one in that age group i got respect for is Christina Aguilera.... she hasn't been fukkin up like the others...


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trade you for the roll pan and stuff....




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:41 PM~8913812
> *they are sweet!
> 
> The next one I do I'm going to have to find the chrome front and rear bumpers.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

i agree. and all the country singers. . their pretty straight


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:43 AM~8913820
> *trade you for the roll pan and stuff....
> *



I don't have it. I traded it to southside. (he's going to cut it up) :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8913817
> *:wave:
> *


wanna buy a 81 el camino kit????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:46 AM~8913828
> *wanna buy a 81 el camino kit????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:46 AM~8913828
> *wanna buy a 81 el camino kit????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




thats OK, I haven't sent his 454 yet. you wanna trade. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, themonteman

get out bitch, grown folks only fool :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 10:53 PM~8913853
> *thats OK,    I haven't sent his 454 yet.  you wanna trade.  :biggrin:
> *


hehe.... i got one comin from another homie soon already.....


----------



## tyhodge07

im goin to give my pillow some head, peace :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:57 AM~8913864
> *hehe.... i got one comin from another homie soon already.....
> *



I couldn't do that to my boi! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll see if I can find you something.


----------



## vengence

hmmmmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite all.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 02:42 AM~8913815
> *so fukkin true..... look at all those other celeb bitches.... the only one in that age group i got respect for is Christina Aguilera.... she hasn't been fukkin up like the others...
> *


and she looks the hottest too :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 the cat
ur slackin bro.. your supposed to come in and post a car with the dooo's open mane :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:39 PM~8915955
> *:0 the cat
> ur slackin bro.. your supposed to come in and post a car with the dooo's open mane :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 2 2007, 02:45 PM~8916007
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8916203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 4x4 truck. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:05 PM~8916203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:twak: no posting donts :twak: 


i dont wanna lose my lunch bro..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 2 2007, 01:07 PM~8916222
> *:twak: no posting donts :twak:
> i dont wanna lose my lunch bro..
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07

thats what cat is supposed to post


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:12 PM~8916268
> *thats what cat is supposed to post
> *


aight then,but just warn me ahead of time


----------



## kustombuilder

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8916301
> *aight then,but just warn me ahead of time
> *


i did, i said doo's wide open :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:16 PM~8916312
> *i did, i said doo's wide open  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

thats how cat says it :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:16 PM~8916312
> *i did, i said doo's wide open  :biggrin:
> *


lol true that,i guess i shoulda seen it comin...


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:22 PM~8916367
> *:cheesy:
> *


ya silly fucker


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:29 PM~8916431
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

to early to be posting up in here ! i think the night crew should be alseep about now !


----------



## tyhodge07

i u not cant stand what saying :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 01:36 PM~8916500
> *to  early  to  be  posting  up  in  here !    i think the  night  crew  should  be alseep  about  now  !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 12:36 PM~8916500
> *to  early  to  be  posting  up  in  here !    i think the  night  crew  should  be alseep  about  now  !
> *


lol you have to go to sleep first :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> *wanna buy a 81 el camino kit????*


nah sorry bro kinda wanted 1 of the 1s twinn had for sale or a 78-79 ss....


----------



## southside groovin

got my 32 ford done :cheesy: :cheesy: but got no cam batteries to take picsv :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: damn psaint looks like shyt on my 57 hood and trunk


----------



## BODINE

oldskoo i hope u can use that wire for something :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8918169
> *:biggrin: damn psaint looks like shyt on my 57 hood and trunk
> *



:werd: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 06:26 PM~8918518
> *:werd:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


guess ill re do it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2007, 06:28 PM~8918529
> *guess ill re do it
> *


or send you the paint


----------



## southside groovin

dont feel bad bro. i just noticed the paint on my 59 body and be4lly dont match each other. and they were both from the same4 can....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone know where to get more pics of the orange 63 on last months cover of LRM?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 2 2007, 07:38 PM~8919007
> *anyone know where to get more pics of the orange 63 on last months cover of LRM?
> *


buy the mag online ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have the mag
and the one after that with the 58 on the front
i need better pics of the trunk tho
that is the car im replicatin


----------



## BODINE

o...ok


----------



## BODINE

got anything you want to get rid of 88mcls?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like what


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 2 2007, 07:51 PM~8919095
> *like what
> *


dunno ....just wanderin if ur wanting to get rid of anything


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

um let me go see


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the red 69 maro
its got the same hood just black and no wheels


----------



## BODINE

cool..... i was lookin i guess for any unbuilt kits


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o
nun o those
u want the maro?
15 + shippin


----------



## BODINE

naw thanks tho


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 08:41 PM~8919443
> *:0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 2 2007, 05:28 PM~8918529-->
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill re do it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 2 2007, 05:40 PM~8918608
> *or send you the paint
> *




whatever. :cheesy: send it to me and when I get my paint booth built I'll pop its cherry with that. Just for you bro. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:ugh: i fuckin hate chrome paint :ugh: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

rollin? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 09:08 PM~8919623
> *rollin?    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MIA?????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2007, 08:10 PM~8919649
> *MIA?????
> *



What Rollin MIA? His whore ass will be in here making my mothafuckin money later. :biggrin: 

Tring to trade him some shit. Thought I post that, see if he wants it. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR IN A TRADE ON THAT PONTIAC?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 09:08 PM~8919623
> *rollin?    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i guess ill pay shipping ..... thanks......


























































:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

so the hood fo the 57 ...

should i sand a little or strip it ......

paint dont look good got a little dust or trash in it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2007, 08:23 PM~8919767
> *so the hood fo the 57 ...
> 
> should i sand a little or strip it ......
> 
> paint dont look good got a little dust or trash in it
> *



i'd strip it. If it was me.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BiggDeee

^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *SAY NO TO CRACK KIDS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 05:08 PM~8919623
> *rollin?    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf::barf::barf::barf:

you can do better than that homie.....

here's the first pic uploaded from my new camera.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 10:39 PM~8920885
> *:barf::barf::barf::barf:
> 
> you can do better than that homie.....
> *



Figured I would see. :angry: :angry: Thats about it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE ! Now you can be pic whore like TheMonteMan ! LOL !


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

NO MORE SHITTY CAMERA PHONE PICS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:44 PM~8920937
> *NO MORE SHITTY CAMERA PHONE PICS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 10:44 PM~8920937
> *NO MORE SHITTY CAMERA PHONE PICS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yay!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would say that kid looks like hearse driver but atleast this kid only has 1 lazy eye !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:21 PM~8921208
> *I  would  say  that  kid  looks  like  hearse  driver    but  atleast    this  kid  only  has  1  lazy  eye  !
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:22 AM~8921217
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a Lambo ! Dumb fucks car was a Supra !


----------



## tyhodge07

he wrecked his dads lambo too.. it caught fire as you can see, that happend like 05 or somethin, while him and his mom was in it.. he was drivin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:24 PM~8921226
> *Thats  a  Lambo  !    Dumb  fucks  car  was a  Supra  !
> *



dumb shit should get the licn takin away 4 life!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8921236
> *he wrecked his dads lambo too.. it caught fire as you can see, that happend like 05 or somethin, while him and his mom was in it.. he was drivin
> *



TY 1 point ! MINI 0 point ! 


I guess a groupie knows more then a passer by !


----------



## tyhodge07

na. i see the shit last night when i was randomly lookin for pics, if i didnt see or read it than i would have thought the same


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:27 AM~8921250
> *na. i see the shit last night when i was randomly lookin for pics, if i didnt see or read it than i would have thought the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn! I dont want to be turely gay but it took me a minute to relize what up and down in this pic ! Then i noticed ! THEY PUT SUCKERS IN THE ASS CRACK ! LOL ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:29 AM~8921268
> *Damn!  I  dont  want  to  be  turely  gay    but  it  took  me  a  minute  to  relize  what    up  and  down in  this  pic  !  Then  i  noticed  !  THEY  PUT  SUCKERS  IN  THE  ASS  CRACK  !  LOL ! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:31 AM~8921280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH LOOK ! Built in dental floss


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 02:08 AM~8913503
> *http://www.vidkilla.com/videos/fighting_vi...business_fight/
> *



I wish i could post this vedio with out the link ! This dude get's owned !




NEW PAGE BITCHES !


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: themonteman

i thought you were at this all night:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:35 AM~8921300
> *I  wish  i  could  post  this  vedio    with out the  link !  This  dude  get's    owned  !
> NEW  PAGE  BITCHES !
> *


u posted that shit last night, and it is from the dvd bumbs fights, u should try to get ahold of the dvd, pretty funny shit. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:37 AM~8921318
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: themonteman
> 
> i thought you were at this all night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He was but his sister was having problems building the 4 dr box ! So he left to help here !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:39 AM~8921337
> *u posted that shit last night, and it is from the dvd bumbs fights, u should try to get ahold of the dvd, pretty funny shit.  :0
> *



Can you down load it from any where ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:40 AM~8921348
> *He  was  but  his  sister  was  having  problems  building the  4 dr  box  !  So  he  left  to  help  here  !
> *


and he took pics but he cant get them to upload :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:41 AM~8921353
> *Can you  down  load  it  from  any where  ?
> *


if u have a torrent program u might be able to.. their a couple-few years old now.. theres a few different ones too..

they pay these bumbs or give them food to fight :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

found the host of the comp that monte took and had in his dreambucket


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:41 AM~8921355
> *and he took pics but he cant get them to upload  :uh:
> *


Well if his fisher price veiw finder had a usb hook up then there wouldn't be a problem !


----------



## tyhodge07

monte in action


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:44 PM~8921375
> *Well  if  his  fisher    price  veiw  finder  had  a  usb  hook  up    then  there  wouldn't  be  a  problem !
> *


bahahahahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:40 PM~8921348
> *He  was  but  his  sister  was  having  problems  building the  4 dr  box  !  So  he  left  to  help  here  !
> *



yea problems of make believe shit!


----------



## tyhodge07

and the trophy goes to......................









































































too.......









































:0


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

TIAWANA (w/e he calls herself, aka monte mans feminim side)


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 11:47 PM~8921402
> *TIAWANA (w/e he calls herself, aka monte mans feminim side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tyhodge07

either way he wins.. he only entered himsself as 3 different ppl, no wonder he won! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

they give trophies to all the retards to make them feel better about their selves. :biggrin: So he actually got 3 trophies.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 11:49 PM~8921413
> *either way he wins.. he only entered himsself as 3 different ppl, no wonder he won! :0
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 02:49 AM~8921416
> *they give trophies to all the retards to make them feel better about their selves.  :biggrin:   So he actually got 3 trophies.
> *


thats funny cuz i just said he entered as 3 people too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 11:50 PM~8921431
> *thats funny cuz i just said he entered as 3 people too :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



LOL, I seen that after I posted. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

this is why u dont give a retard a 1 time record deal and w/e cash he got :roflmao: he was starvin before he got on stage... "she bangs"!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:53 AM~8921459
> *this is why u dont give a retard a 1 time record deal and w/e cash he got :roflmao: he was starvin before he got on stage... "she bangs"!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn LOOK ! ITS WILLAM CHUNK !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:54 AM~8921465
> *Damn  LOOK !    ITS  WILLAM    CHUNK  !
> *


u can be like him if you....


----------



## tyhodge07

that record deal got him a moped.. finally got rid of the bike, but a few weeks later he totaled t he moped


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys have a blast ! Iam out ! I got to handle some things before i crash ! Be Back tommrow ! !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:01 AM~8921508
> *You  guys  have  a blast  !  Iam  out !  I got  to  handle  some  things    before  i  crash !    Be  Back  tommrow !  !
> *


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

this is a must have :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 2 2007, 10:52 PM~8921015-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn yall must have got to her after i was done with her then... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:55 PM~8921033
> *Yup  I  found  your  peantbutter  and  jelly  stain  in  her  belly  button  !
> Didn't  you  hear    her  say     " WRONG  HOLE  FOOL ! "
> *





> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 2 2007, 10:57 PM~8921044-->
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> the p b and J was for the dog.  Scoobys moms said shes allergic to peanuts,    so Vengance is out............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 2 2007, 10:59 PM~8921055
> *Thought  the  dog  had  something stuck  to  the  roof  of  his  mouth  !  Guess  that  answers  that !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 2 2007, 11:10 PM~8921134
> *Was  It  Kevin  ?    I  left    3  things  on the  counter  before  i  left !
> 
> Peanut  Butter  and  Jelly  !  Which it  seems  he  shared  with    Scoobies  dog  and  a    package  of  summer  sausage  !  Now  i  cant  find  that  but  i  did  see  some  ass  grease  in the  bath  room !  Maybe  he's  mad    at  me  for  buying  1  to  large  for  him  to  take  on  all  at  once !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 12:07 AM~8921543
> *lol
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8921549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your new car tyler?
or the one you really really want?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## layin_in_so_cal

shits tight


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

a tyler did jason smith ever get that dodge ram back up and goin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 02:08 AM~8921549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car had some nice ideas but if your going to cut it into a walk throw and not have deck lid why not fill it in and lose the drip rail and and rubber trunk seal ! Thats the killer ! 


I would still roll it of the WHITE 4 dr STILL PIMPIN !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:14 AM~8921579
> *a tyler did jason smith ever get that dodge ram back up and goin
> *


na that shit got blown up in greenwoods parkin lot


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:15 AM~8921580
> *This  car  had  some  nice  ideas  but  if  your  going to  cut  it  into  a  walk  throw  and  not  have  deck  lid  why  not  fill  it  in  and  lose  the  drip rail  and  and  rubber  trunk  seal !  Thats  the  killer  !
> I  would  still    roll it  of  the    WHITE  4 dr    STILL  PIMPIN  !
> *


if u look close it sorta looks like the back window folds down like a garage door would.. than the trunk lid prolly just goes onto it or it opens to the side and they just got it off :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i remember that but i heard that he got another one wasnt sure if he finnaly got daddy to get it together again


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

nope, he has a newer caddy now, and a newer hyabusa crotch rocket.. he lives like right across the street from my moms house on epler, his house is for sale, i might try to talk him down, since uknow they got a shit load of money and would prolly come down


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 02:17 AM~8921594
> *if u look close it sorta looks like the back window folds down like a garage door would.. than the trunk lid prolly just goes onto it or it opens to the side and they just got it off :dunno:
> *



NOPE ! When i showed my minitruck in Texas it was there ! What you see is the soft top ! It drops in for the chrome trim if it was on and no trunk lid ! thats the way they show it ! You can the spot welds and the cardboard of the headliner also ! NOT PRETTY AT ALL ! 


But i like the seats and the big ass glass top !


----------



## tyhodge07

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, *the_cat*

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:17 AM~8921594
> *if u look close it sorta looks like the back window folds down like a garage door would.. than the trunk lid prolly just goes onto it or it opens to the side and they just got it off :dunno:
> *



the pumps are above the trunk lid.........(or where the lid is post to be)


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:19 AM~8921610
> *nope, he has a newer caddy now, and a newer hyabusa crotch rocket.. he lives like right across the street from my moms house on epler, his house is for sale, i might try to talk him down, since uknow they got a shit load of money and would prolly come down
> *


and u aint bullshittin they got a shit load of money


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:21 AM~8921616
> *NOPE !  When  i  showed  my  minitruck in  Texas    it  was  there !  What  you  see  is the  soft top  !  It  drops  in  for  the  chrome  trim  if  it  was  on  and  no  trunk  lid  !  thats  the  way  they  show  it !    You  can  the  spot welds  and  the  cardboard  of  the  headliner  also !  NOT  PRETTY    AT  ALL !
> But  i  like  the  seats  and  the  big  ass  glass  top  !
> *


ahh.. its a good from far, far from good type of thing


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:22 AM~8921620
> *and u aint bullshittin they got a shit load of money
> *


yep, ive known him for years, used to be good friends with him and hang with him years ago.. i traded him a ps2 for a moped when i was like 15 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

damn, im almost at 15,000 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite whores.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I am just tring to get 8000 ! Seems to take forevery !


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 11:39 AM~8915955
> *:0 the cat
> ur slackin bro.. your supposed to come in and post a car with the dooo's open mane :biggrin:
> *


havent you heard, theres a doos open drought


----------



## tyhodge07

just last week i hit 14,000 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2007, 02:26 AM~8921641
> *nite whores.....
> *



You leavin Already :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

*15,000 POSTS :biggrin: *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 12:27 AM~8921645
> *LOL!   I  am  just   tring  to  get   8000  !  Seems  to  take  forevery  !
> *


and im just past 13,000


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 3 2007, 03:28 AM~8921653
> *havent you heard, theres a doos open drought
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 02:29 AM~8921659
> *15,000 POSTS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 03:29 AM~8921661
> *and im just past 13,000
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:30 AM~8921664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Atleast i didnt get one of these :biggrin: 

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:31 AM~8921671
> *Atleast i didnt get one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

ima laugh if i pass you this year tyler.....


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,006 105 1.30% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,975 84 1.04% 
somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,247 71 0.88% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,689 60 0.74% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,698 58 0.72% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,646 52 0.64% 
OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,554 51 0.63% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,632 46 0.57% 
vengence Sep 2005 13,016 44 0.55% 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s Dec 2004 7,736 43 0.53%


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 03:34 AM~8921682
> *ima laugh if i pass you this year tyler.....
> *


:nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 02:34 AM~8921684
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,006 105 1.30%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,975 84 1.04%
> somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,247 71 0.88%
> Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,689 60 0.74%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,698 58 0.72%
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,646 52 0.64%
> OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,554 51 0.63%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,632 46 0.57%
> vengence Sep 2005 13,016 44 0.55%
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s Dec 2004 7,736 43 0.53%
> *



Shit Thats the first time i have even been on the list Let alone 4th !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:35 AM~8921686
> *:nono:
> *


lol i know

i just totally twisted monteman's brain with a new yahoo trick i learned
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 03:36 AM~8921690
> *lol i know
> 
> i just totally twisted monteman's brain with a new yahoo trick i learned
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


howd that go :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i feel like i been slackin i been on here for 4 years and not even close to that many post


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 02:36 AM~8921690
> *lol i know
> 
> i just totally twisted monteman's brain with a new yahoo trick i learned
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What did you do ? Give him a reach around with a mouse ! RIGHT CLICK SAVE !


----------



## vengence

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,008 107 1.33% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,975 83 1.03% 
somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,247 71 0.88% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,691 62 0.77% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,698 58 0.72% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,646 52 0.65% 
OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,554 51 0.63% 
*vengence Sep 2005 13,018 46 0.57% *
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 3,632 45 0.56% 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s Dec 2004 7,736 43 0.53% 

shit i aint doin so bad today,since the server kept crashing...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:38 AM~8921695
> *damn i feel like i been slackin i been on here for 4 years and not even close to that many post
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 12:38 AM~8921697
> *What  did  you  do ?  Give  him a  reach  around  with  a  mouse !  RIGHT  CLICK  SAVE !
> *


pm sent


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am going to try this so i can as big a whore as TY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

dave, ur prob is u got the 30 sec between each post shit, i dont :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

it didnt work ! Kind of like _________________________ You fill it in with you frist thought !


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, if i got a cat, i want one of these


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 02:42 AM~8921712
> *dave, ur prob is u got the 30 sec between each post shit, i dont :biggrin:
> *



WELL HOOK IT UP FUCKTARD ! 



Not You Monte i was talking to Ty !


----------



## vengence

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: vengence, 8-Ball, *themonteman*


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

quit cryin kid


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:43 AM~8921719
> *WELL HOOK  IT UP    FUCKTARD  !
> Not You    Monte  i  was talking  to  Ty !
> *


cant.. it took time to get to this point  i got mine turnd off :biggrin: if u knew how to get through the main preferences on the forum to turn it off than u can


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 02:44 AM~8921722
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: vengence, 8-Ball, themonteman
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> quit cryin kid
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Watch Out ! 8 ball is here to and he'll kick the shit out you if you mess with his bitch !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 03:44 AM~8921722
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: vengence, 8-Ball, themonteman
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> quit cryin kid
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


what ya do to him


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:43 AM~8921719
> *WELL HOOK  IT UP    FUCKTARD  !
> Not You    Monte  i  was talking  to  Ty !
> *


?????? i never said anything


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 12:45 AM~8921730
> *Watch  Out    !  8 ball  is  here  to  and  he'll  kick the  shit  out  you  if  you  mess  with  his  bitch !
> *


oooohhhhh im scared.....



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YEAH RIGHT!!

i got him with the same trick and it took him less time.....


----------



## tyhodge07

The error returned was:
Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 28 seconds before replying or posting a new topic

:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

kev what u get him with, u tea bag him :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Does this work


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:21 AM~8921618
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, the_cat
> 
> :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

im just kickin it and postin when i can,it takes a while with me doin 4 things at once anyways.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I GUESS I DIDNT DO IT RIGHT !


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 12:49 AM~8921748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you find my remote?!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 03:49 AM~8921749
> *where you find my remote?!!!!
> *


in ur toybox :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 01:45 AM~8921730
> *Watch  Out    !  8 ball  is  here  to  and  he'll  kick the  shit  out  you  if  you  mess  with  his  bitch !
> *


 i aint said shit to u just lookin around and u just want to start talkin shit thats really sad man


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 02:52 AM~8921760
> *i aint said shit to u just lookin around and u just want to start talkin shit thats really sad man
> *



JOKE DUMB ASS ! Why get all upset about dumb ass shit ! LOL ! JOKES ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 12:52 AM~8921760
> *i aint said shit to u just lookin around and u just want to start talkin shit thats really sad man
> *


lol chill homie,we all fuckin with everyone,im kinda amazed it took you that lil time to figure out it was me on msngr though..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got 7 minutes to get 300 post ! Whats the short TY ! You Post whore Champ !


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

oh i wasnt gettin mad i was just sayin and vengence i kinda figured it wasnt that many people from yall club taht knew my im and if it wasnt ty it was u


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:54 AM~8921773
> *I got  7 minutes  to  get  300  post  !    Whats  the  short  TY  !  You  Post  whore  Champ  !
> *


i was messin bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 02:53 AM~8921769
> *lol chill homie,we all fuckin with everyone,im kinda amazed it took you that lil time to figure out it was me on msngr though..
> *


VEN! 8 ball and Monte Monty are differnt dudes ! Monty is Hawkeye and the ever so FAKE SISTER WITH THE BOX 4dr AND THE BAD CAMERA !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 12:55 AM~8921776
> *oh i wasnt gettin mad i was just sayin and vengence i kinda figured it wasnt that many people from yall club taht knew my im and if it wasnt ty it was u
> *


theres more of us,but it is kinda easy to get someone with if they have no clue


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHit You got 23 post in 10 min to my 11 ! It seems you got some kinda of Post WHORE cheat  code !


----------



## 8-Ball

hey monte go get that new gorilla zoe man if u don thave it shit let me kno and i got that new boys n da hood,rick ross


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 12:56 AM~8921780
> *VEN!    8 ball  and  Monte  Monty  are  differnt  dudes !  Monty    is  Hawkeye  and  the    ever  so  FAKE  SISTER  WITH  THE  BOX  4dr  AND  THE  BAD  CAMERA !
> *


i knew that,i played that trick on em both.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHit 3 am here ! I am off to work ! I had no sleep thinks to you Bitches !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:56 AM~8921780
> *VEN!    8 ball  and  Monte  Monty  are  differnt  dudes !  Monty    is  Hawkeye  and  the    ever  so  FAKE  SISTER  WITH  THE  BOX  4dr  AND  THE  BAD  CAMERA !
> *


i never said shit to you so you keep my name out your mouth


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:57 AM~8921785
> *SHit  You  got  23    post  in  10  min    to  my  11  !    It  seems  you  got some  kinda  of  Post  WHORE    cheat  code  !
> *


i think i just got it timed or something, postin pics is easier.. u just post a pic than go back to the other browser, find a new pic than copy, than come back type the img code and paste then enter.. by tim eits usually been the time limit..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:58 AM~8921789
> *SHit    3  am    here !  I am  off to  work  !  I  had  no  sleep  thinks  to  you  Bitches  !
> *


it's not our falt your stuffin dildos up you ass and tryin to talk to us at the same time.''it's not like anyone put a gun to your head''


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 12:58 AM~8921790
> *i never said shit to you so you keep my name out your mouth
> *


ok at first i thought you were talkin to me..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 02:58 AM~8921790
> *i never said shit to you so you keep my name out your mouth
> *



MONTY ! Come at me with something new ! That line you played out many time already ! You need to be ready to roll with the throw backs sons ! GET SOME NEW SHIT !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 02:57 AM~8921786
> *hey monte go get that new gorilla zoe man if u don thave it shit let me kno and i got that new boys n da hood,rick ross
> *


they got that in wal mart homie???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 04:00 AM~8921797
> *ok at first i thought you were talkin to me..
> *


dont wanna do that shit.. youll bite their ankles :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 12:58 AM~8921789
> *SHit    3  am    here !  I am  off to  work  !  I  had  no  sleep  thinks  to  you  Bitches  !
> *


have a good day at work :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 02:59 AM~8921794
> *it's not our falt your <span style=\'color:green\'> " I AM NOT THAT BABIES DAD " You use to hearing 1 thing and so you just repeat what you hear over and over ! :uh:*


----------



## Tip Slow

> MONTY ! Come at me with something new ! That line you played out many time already ! You need to be ready to roll with the throw backs sons ! GET SOME NEW SHIT !
> 
> FUCK THROW BACKS ***** i wear white t's


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 02:00 AM~8921800
> *they got that in wal mart homie???
> *


man i will send u a copy of all three that gorilla zoe is off the hook man he talkin bout alot of fake ****** and u kno young jeezy aint in boys n d ahood anymore


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:01 AM~8921801
> *dont wanna do that shit.. youll bite their ankles :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


listen here cankle eater :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:03 AM~8921805
> *Must    we    always    use  the  same  line  over  and  over !  I  guess  after  hearing  150  man  say  !   "  I  AM  NOT THAT    BABIES  DAD  "    You    use  to  hearing  i  thing    and  so  you   just  repeat    what  you    hear  over  and  over  !  :uh:
> *


Go fuck ya self :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> MONTY ! Come at me with something new ! That line you played out many time already ! You need to be ready to roll with the throw backs sons ! GET SOME NEW SHIT !
> 
> FUCK THROW BACKS ***** i wear white t's
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I thought you were joking around about being a dumb ass ! But the comment just proved it ! LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> You ass  thought i was talking about A played out shrit style ! ***** i was talkin about your weak ass childish put downs !
Click to expand...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 04:03 AM~8921809
> *listen here cankle eater :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:03 AM~8921808
> *man i will send u a copy of all three that gorilla zoe is off the hook man he talkin bout alot of fake ****** and u kno young jeezy aint in boys n d ahood anymore*


 :0 thanks homie


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## 8-Ball

monteman just ingore his ass man dont even stress it dawg see cause all u doin is gettin mad at ur computer fo real


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 04:05 AM~8921823
> *monteman just ingore his ass man dont even stress it dawg see cause all u doin is gettin mad at ur computer fo real
> *


yes, mini is just a robot


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:05 AM~8921819
> *LOL!  I    thought  you  were  joking  around  about  being  a  dumb  ass  ! But  the  comment  just  proved  it !  LOL !
> You  ass  thought  i  was  talking  about  A  played  out  shrit  style !  *****    i  was  talkin  about  your  weak ass  childish  put  downs  !
> *


you are :biggrin: your white tryin to be black :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea thats y its gorilla zoe now he took jeezy's spot and he aint even on the new cd at all its just zoe jody duke and big gee


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:05 AM~8921823
> *monteman just ingore his ass man dont even stress it dawg see cause all u doin is gettin mad at ur computer fo real
> *



LOL! 8 ball thats the smartest thing yo have posted up in here ! ITS THE FUCKIN INTERNETS MAN ! TAKE A JOKE ! The more heated a fucker gets the easier it is to get him all pissed and cring ! Thats why we do it ! Just see him get all ass hurt over some dumb as shit typed on a fuckin computer screen!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:05 AM~8921823
> *monteman just ingore his ass man dont even stress it dawg see cause all u doin is gettin mad at ur computer fo real
> *


  shonuff homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:07 AM~8921828
> *yea thats y its gorilla zoe now he took jeezy's spot and he aint even on the new cd at all its just zoe jody duke and big gee
> *


damn homie i wonder why all these rappers is spittin up


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 01:09 AM~8921834
> *LOL!  8  ball      thats  the  smartest  thing yo  have  posted  up  in here  !  ITS  THE  FUCKIN  INTERNETS  MAN !  TAKE  A  JOKE  !    The  more  heated  a  fucker  gets  the  easier  it is  to  get  him  all pissed  and  cring  !    Thats  why  we  do it  !  Just  see  him get  all  ass  hurt  over  some  dumb as  shit  typed  on a  fuckin  computer  screen!
> *


lol lol i think i even told lil one that,and all i can do now is laugh my ass off


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## 8-Ball

and plus im high as a kit right now they bout to put me in the hospital and do knee surgery


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## 8-Ball

plus im high as a kit right now they bout to put me in the hospital and do knee surgery


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 03:06 AM~8921827
> *you are :biggrin: your white tryin to be black :0  :0  :0  :angry:
> *



NOPE ! If i was tring to be black i would not take care of kids , and not work ! I would let the WHITE man bring me down and blame my walfare problems on the Mexicans for taking my job cause i was to lazy to get off my moms sofa and get a fuckin job !


----------



## 8-Ball

plus im high as a kit right now they bout to put me in the hospital and do knee surgery


----------



## vengence

lol yall fuckin hilarious....


----------



## tyhodge07

damn server.. anyways.. 

click to enlarge 


:0


----------



## tyhodge07

damn room went empty there for a second, what happened :dunno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:21 AM~8921860
> *damn server.. anyways..
> 
> click to enlarge
> 
> 
> :0
> *


thats what happened


----------



## tyhodge07

i thik everyone clicked my pic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:12 AM~8921856
> *plus im high as a kit right now they bout to put me in the hospital and do knee surgery
> *


 :0 whats wrong with your knee???


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8921867
> *i thik everyone clicked my pic :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i didnt,i wasnt dumb enough to fall for that trick


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:25 AM~8921867
> *i thik everyone clicked my pic :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i didn't i knew somethin was up


----------



## vengence

i have a couple tricks i aint bout to play.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 04:26 AM~8921872
> *i didn't i knew somethin was up
> *


yea u did.. i watched u drop offline


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:27 AM~8921874
> *yea u did.. i watched u drop offline
> *


nope


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:27 AM~8921874
> *yea u did.. i watched u drop offline
> *


you know i didnt...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 04:28 AM~8921875
> *nope
> *


 :uh: man u lie about everything, even loggin offline from clickin somethin


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:28 AM~8921879
> *:uh: man u lie about everything, even loggin offline from clickin somethin
> *


lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:28 AM~8921879
> *:uh: man u lie about everything, even loggin offline from clickin somethin
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 04:29 AM~8921883
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i dont believe that either, more like sittin there like :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8921883
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

or :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

here u go monte


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:31 AM~8921891
> *or :tears:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:30 AM~8921885
> *i dont believe that either, more like sittin there like  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

in almost 5 months weve done 364 pages :0


----------



## tyhodge07

welp im out.. gonna get me some sleep :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:35 AM~8921901
> *in almost 5 months weve done 364 pages :0
> *


yea yea i know go ahead and say it


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,045 132 1.63% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,709 80 0.99% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,975 78 0.96% 
somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,247 71 0.88% 
vengence Sep 2005 13,041 70 0.86% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,698 58 0.72% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,646 52 0.64% 
OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,554 51 0.63% 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s Dec 2004 7,736 43 0.53% 
big boy 1 Aug 2005 3,223 41 0.51%


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 04:37 AM~8921903
> *yea yea i know go ahead and say it
> *


:dunno: and 45 of them pages are tryin to get pics of the 4 door box :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

but yea when i was playin football i got chop blocked and now my shit is all fucked up they talkin bout given me a cadaber knee


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 03:38 AM~8921907
> *:dunno: and 45 of them pages are tryin to get pics of the 4 door box :dunno:
> *


i don't know why they keep askin for pics of it???told em i don't have it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:39 AM~8921909
> *but yea when i was playin football i got chop blocked and now my shit is all fucked up they talkin bout given me a cadaber knee
> *


damn homie,im to slow to play football,cadaber???


----------



## 8-Ball

they take a dead persons knee and put it in place of mine


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:43 AM~8921916
> *they take a dead persons knee and put it in place of mine
> *


Aw hell naw i wouldn't want that :0 but at it will help you tho


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:38 AM~8921906
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,045 132 1.63%
> Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,709 80 0.99%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 9,975 78 0.96%
> somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,247 71 0.88%
> vengence Sep 2005 13,041 70 0.86%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,698 58 0.72%
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 12,646 52 0.64%
> OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,554 51 0.63%
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s Dec 2004 7,736 43 0.53%
> big boy 1 Aug 2005 3,223 41 0.51%
> *


damn im doin good


----------



## 8-Ball

yea they told me if i keep goin without the surgery its just gonna get worse the only other option is to put pins in it either way i really dont want to do it.


----------



## Tip Slow

i can go go go in my hover round


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:48 AM~8921925
> *yea they told me if i keep goin without the surgery its just gonna get worse the only other option is to put pins in it either way i really dont want to do it.
> *


thats a no no


----------



## 8-Ball

see im too hood for a hover round i wound have to have a tv on mine with sounds and rims


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 03:50 AM~8921931
> *see im too hood for a hover round i wound have to have a tv on mine with sounds and rims
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

i think i would rather the knee replacement.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 04:00 AM~8921941
> *i think i would rather the knee replacement.....
> *


just get it cut off


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 02:12 AM~8921951
> *just get it cut off
> *


lol have you ever had knee trouble?


trust me it is nooooo fun..


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 12:34 PM~8923866
> *lol have you ever had knee trouble?
> trust me it is nooooo fun..
> *


nope but my feet kills me


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 05:48 PM~8925716
> *nope but my feet kills me
> *


well what do you expect joing in the liar competition, i heard it went for 6 hours, you and tiawanna were goin back and forth.. she finally came ahead, either way you took the gold :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 05:37 PM~8926769
> *well what do you expect joing in the liar competition, i heard it went for 6 hours, you and tiawanna were goin back and forth.. she finally came ahead, either way you took the gold  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 02:48 PM~8925716
> *nope but my feet kills me
> *


trust me knee pain is somethin different,i have had 3 broken bones in my feet and both knees are fucked up,trust me feet pain aint shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 07:34 AM~8923866
> *lol have you ever had knee trouble?
> trust me it is nooooo fun..
> *


your jaw sore too??? :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2007, 08:33 PM~8927976
> *your jaw sore too???  :0  :0
> *


lol hey she said eat me out.... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 03:12 AM~8921855
> *NOPE  !  If  i  was  tring  to  be  black  i  would  not  take  care  of  kids ,  and  not  work !  I  would  let  the    WHITE  man  bring    me  down  and  blame  my  walfare  problems  on the  Mexicans    for  taking  my  job  cause  i  was  to    lazy  to get  off  my  moms  sofa  and  get  a  fuckin  job !
> *


wow minni your mom must be real proud of you ,i can sleep better tonight ,knowing that piece of information ,your rilly smart ,let me ask you a question ? how come white family trees go straight up,dose your family tree go straight up?i guess thats how skies the limit became a moto in your family , :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 10:29 PM~8928342
> *wow minni your mom must be real  proud of you ,i can sleep better tonight ,knowing  that piece of information ,your rilly smart ,let me ask you a question ? how come white family trees go straight  up,dose your family tree go straight up?i guess thats how skies the limit became a moto in your family , :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vengence

hmmmmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 2 2007, 10:09 PM~8921834-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  8  ball      thats  the  smartest  thing yo  have  posted  up  in here  !  ITS  THE  FUCKIN  INTERNETS  MAN !  TAKE  A  JOKE  !    The  more  heated  a  fucker  gets  the  easier  it is  to  get  him  all pissed  and  cring  !    Thats  why  we  do it  !  Just  see  him get  all  ass  hurt  over  some  dumb as  shit  typed  on a  fuckin  computer  screen!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 10:32 PM~8921894
> *here u go monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn E-thugs..... (8-ball and themonteman) need to get a grip and take a fukkin joke....


----------



## LowandBeyond

can't we all just get along?! bwhahaahahahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 05:01 PM~8926549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365624
> *



check out the impala~! fuckin SICK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

right click-save...
right click-save...
right click-save...
right click-save...
right click-save...

nice paint scheme... i'll try it on something.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2007, 10:39 PM~8928783
> *right click-save...
> right click-save...
> right click-save...
> right click-save...
> right click-save...
> 
> nice paint scheme... i'll try it on something.....
> *



fuck yea, thats fucking dope!! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Oct 3 2007,11:29 PM[/COLOR]~8928342]
wow minni your mom must be real  proud of you ,i can sleep better tonight ,knowing  that piece of information ,your rilly smart ,let me ask you a question ? how come white family trees go straight  up,dose your family tree go straight up?i guess thats how skies the limit became a moto in your family , :thumbsup:
[/b][/quote]



WELL ! LOOK LIKES WE GOT ANTOHET CHEERLEADER ! Plus took you 3 20 hrs to comeback with a dumb ass comment yet once again ! 


Dade looks like your the inbread Hillbilly to me ! Its down south where that shit be going down and Thats where your at right ! No wonder no one can be told from each other ! YOU ALL LOOK ALIKE ! 

Plus inbread teachers are present in your statement ! LOOK AT YOUR SPELLING ! Simple words such as MINI ---minni, REALLY ---rilly, 
And as far as my family tree reaching the sky ? Your only mad cause the Klan keep your branches wighted down letting your family hang out for bit ! 




Come at me again a day late and dallor short FUCK ASS ! But bring some shit that makes sence and some what readable !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 10:34 PM~8928743
> *check out the impala~!  fuckin SICK!
> *


i think i just fell in love with a car......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINESAY SOMETHING BITCH !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 10:50 PM~8928848
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8928840
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BODINEI"LL SAY SOMETHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini, your my hero! *


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^damn I sure fucked that up. LMAO! Its says color red and its fucking green, WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 07:54 PM~8928886
> *I"LL SAY SOMETHING!!!
> mini,  your my hero!
> *


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol lol


----------



## kustombuilder

mini :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 10:59 PM~8928922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 10:59 PM~8928922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :  mini  *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8928927
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *










 vengence also. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 11:01 PM~8928932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :  vengence also.*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 11:01 PM~8928932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengence also. :0
> *


thats fucked homie,

i was being a smartass and you do that...


:twak: 







kustombuilder







kustombuilder
:twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I don't care about post counts......................BUT

























10,000 BITCHES!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 12:04 AM~8928955
> *I don't care about post counts......................BUT
> 10,000</span> BITCHES!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 3 2007, 11:05 PM~8928961
> *:0
> *



I have officially reached the "TYLERMEGAWHORESTATUS!!!!!"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 12:04 AM~8928955
> *I don't care about post counts......................BUT
> 10,000 BITCHES!!!!
> *










on your 10,000 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 12:03 AM~8928951
> *thats fucked homie,
> 
> i was being a smartass and you do that...
> :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kustombuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kustombuilder
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8928983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : in your mouth  *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i must be tierd. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 08:04 PM~8928955
> * 10,000 BITCHES!!!!
> *


where the bitches at????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 08:10 PM~8928994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i must be tierd. :0
> *


tired from checkin the storage???


----------



## tyhodge07

10,000 that was so last week :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

10,000 that was so last week :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 12:45 AM~8928821
> *QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Oct 3 2007, 03:12 AM)
> NOPE  !  If  i  was  tring  to  be  black  i  would  not  take  care  of  kids ,  and  not  work !  I  would  let  the    WHITE  man  bring    me  down  and  blame  my  walfare  problems  on the  Mexicans    for  taking  my  job  cause  i  was  to    lazy  to get  off  my  moms  sofa  and  get  a  fuckin  job !
> WELL !    LOOK  LIKES  WE  GOT  ANTOHET  CHEERLEADER  !  Plus  took    you  3    20  hrs  to    comeback  with  a  dumb ass  comment  yet  once  again !
> Dade  looks  like  your  the    inbread  Hillbilly  to  me !  Its  down    south    where  that    shit  be  going  down  and    Thats  where  your  at  right    !    No  wonder  no  one  can  be  told  from  each  other  !    YOU  ALL  LOOK  ALIKE !
> 
> Plus  inbread  teachers      are  present  in  your  statement  !  LOOK  AT  YOUR  SPELLING    ! Simple  words  such  as  MINI ---minni,  REALLY ---rilly,
> And  as  far  as  my  family  tree  reaching  the  sky ?  Your  only  mad  cause  the  Klan  keep  your    branches    wighted  down  letting  your  family  hang  out  for  bit !
> Come  at  me  again  a  day  late  and  dallor  short    FUCK  ASS  !  But  bring  some  shit    that  makes  sence  and  some  what  readable  !
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: i guess your right ,we all do look a like ask your ole lady my bad i mean your sister why we all look the same big dicks get it ,well you probaly do,in the ass ,are you mad because you dont have any cheerleaders,are you going to that show in indianana you could bring the wife and kids with you in fact the whole family your dog and all since your house has wheels,and my grand father was the klan and his daughter (my mom)found out the reason why all black men look the same ,your mom knows too, you could have been a mix breed baby,if that ***** had change for a 5,and how many times are you going to rebuild that trailer home of yours thats been passed along from dummy to dummy you know its not safe ,when you live in tornado valley ,and if you were as hood as you say you are why dont you roll your mini( ohh i got it right)ass on over to indianana and let my homie spank that ass,like your daddy should have,and one more question before i go dose mini (ohh i got it right again ,)represent every aspect of your life ,mini dreams ,mini dick,mini truck,many pounds,shit wrong mini my bad,and maybe its you, that cant read ,and not my spelling ,you should find something else to pick on me about you know variaty and you should add that to your builds homie :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

10,000 that was so last week :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU GUYS ARE TOO FUNNY ! 



KEVIN had his mouth opened LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 4 2007, 01:20 AM~8929050
> *:rofl:  :rofl: i guess your right ,we all do look a like ask your ole lady my bad i mean your sister why we all look the same big dicks get it ,well you probaly do,in the ass ,are you mad because you dont have any cheerleaders,are you going to that show in indianana you could bring the wife and kids with you in fact the whole family your dog and all since your house has wheels,and my grand father was the klan and his daughter (my mom)found out the reason why all black men look the same ,your mom knows too, you could have been a mix breed baby,if that ***** had change for a 5,and how many times are you going to rebuild that trailer home of yours thats been passed along from dummy to dummy you know its not safe ,when you live in tornado valley ,and if you were as hood as you say you are why dont you roll your mini( ohh i got it right)ass on over to indianana and let my homie spank that ass,like your daddy should have,and one more question before i go dose mini (ohh i got it right again ,)represent every aspect of your life ,mini dreams ,mini dick,mini truck,many pounds,shit wrong mini my bad,and maybe its you, that cant read ,and not my spelling ,you should find something else to pick on me about you know variaty and you should add that to your builds homie :biggrin:
> *




HUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You took all that time to type SHIT THAT MAKES NO SENCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 08:24 PM~8929074
> *HUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You  took  all that  time  to  type    SHIT  THAT  MAKES  NO  SENCE  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dude he had to check his spelling 10 times...... still got indiana wrong tho......


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

ROUND 2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:29 AM~8929098
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats all its got


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 02:30 AM~8929106
> *thats all its got
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 4 2007, 02:29 AM~8929102
> *ROUND 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

yo mini


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 2,025 98 1.26% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 15,059 89 1.14% 
somosuno90 Feb 2007 1,335 88 1.13% 
vengence Sep 2005 13,081 76 0.97% 
D-Cheeze Oct 2004 25,815 73 0.94% 
Regal King Mar 2006 20,059 59 0.76% 
Minidreams Inc. Apr 2006 7,727 57 0.73% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 64,751 52 0.67% 
OneStopImpalaShop Jul 2003 1,605 51 0.65% 
locs_650 Jun 2006 4,092 46 0.59% 

ive only posted like 15 posts today, i guess their used to me bein the leader


----------



## BODINE

whore


----------



## tyhodge07

i see you fucker! :0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Minidreams Inc.


----------



## tyhodge07

im rollin up to speedway real quick.. you fuckers better be on, seems dead tonight..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 11:20 PM~8929050
> *:rofl:  :rofl: i guess your right ,we all do look a like ask your ole lady my bad i mean your sister why we all look the same big dicks get it ,well you probaly do,in the ass ,are you mad because you dont have any cheerleaders,are you going to that show in indianana you could bring the wife and kids with you in fact the whole family your dog and all since your house has wheels,and my grand father was the klan and his daughter (my mom)found out the reason why all black men look the same ,your mom knows too, you could have been a mix breed baby,if that ***** had change for a 5,and how many times are you going to rebuild that trailer home of yours thats been passed along from dummy to dummy you know its not safe ,when you live in tornado valley ,and if you were as hood as you say you are why dont you roll your mini( ohh i got it right)ass on over to indianana and let my homie spank that ass,like your daddy should have,and one more question before i go dose mini (ohh i got it right again ,)represent every aspect of your life ,mini dreams ,mini dick,mini truck,many pounds,shit wrong mini my bad,and maybe its you, that cant read ,and not my spelling ,you should find something else to pick on me about you know variaty and you should add that to your builds homie :biggrin:
> *



THAT IS THE BIGGEST SENTENCE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite whores, homies, and e-thugs.....

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

im comited to bein a real *****
and nuttin else
a hundred percent real ***** nuttin less
i stand a real ***** til god take my last breath
i do this shit for tha few real ****** in the street left


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU'S ONE FUNNY *****!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mini ---------- Hello ?

Low4oShow M.C.C. ------ HUm ??????????? ( YOUR ALL THE SAME GUY ! 


Low4oShow M.C.C.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 02:10 AM~8929284
> *Mini  ----------  Hello ?
> 
> Low4oShow M.C.C. ------ HUm ??????????? (  YOUR  ALL  THE  SAME  GUY  !
> 
> 
> Low4oShow M.C.C.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 02:12 AM~8929299
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Looks like all three are ready for work !


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

and now you drive a magnum on stocks. :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 01:54 AM~8929480
> *and now you drive a magnum on stocks.    :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


hey fuck you man !!!!






































i had to sell to pay off somethin :angry: 





















ill get different one next year .......that i like more :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:55 AM~8929485
> *hey fuck you man !!!!
> i had to sell to pay off somethin  :angry:
> ill get different one next year .......that i like more  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 them fighting words right there. :0 :0 :0 





I know that linc wasn't much more then the magnum. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE


no body to Efight with. I guess its just you and me. Bring it bitch!! :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 01:57 AM~8929488
> *:0  :0  :0    them fighting words right there.    :0  :0  :0
> I know that linc wasn't much more then the magnum.  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


linc was paid off ...when engine blew pissed me off :angry: ...and didnt want to deal with it 

so got new car ...but now have payments on Magnum...only 340.00 tho


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:59 AM~8929499
> *linc was paid off ...when engine blew pissed me off :angry: ...and didnt want to deal with it
> 
> so got new car ...but now have payments on Magnum...only 340.00 tho
> *




how the fuck did you blow a engine in the licn? Low and slow homie, thats not a race car.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 02:01 AM~8929501
> *how the fuck did you blow a engine in the licn?      Low and slow homie,  thats not a race car.
> *


lol....no shyt .... i bottomed out one day i think thats what did it....cuz 5 days later when i crunk it ....VERY loud noise......and still got oil stains on my new driveway from last november i think...when i my bro pulled engine to put new ...had 3 big holes in engine block ...but still ran ...ol


----------



## BODINE

Lupe









and Nina








[/quote]


----------



## BODINE

wheres LOW ?


maybe he passed out ?




or 




MIA







uhh ohhhhh


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm here.................I'm at work so every once and awhile I got to work. LOL. JK, I was playing some dumb ass Zuma game. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 02:21 AM~8929551
> *I'm here.................I'm at work so every once and awhile I got to work.  LOL.  JK,    I was playing some dumb ass Zuma game.    :biggrin:
> *


link ? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 02:21 AM~8929551
> *I'm here.................I'm at work so every once and awhile I got to work.  LOL.  JK,    I was playing some dumb ass Zuma game.    :biggrin:
> *



whats that ? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 4 2007, 01:22 AM~8929554-->
> 
> 
> 
> link ? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its off a cd.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 01:27 AM~8929565
> *whats that ?    :0
> *



I dunno? I just call it that. LOL.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2007, 07:32 AM~8207357
> *its jeremy mathis that went to perry meridian highg school with u fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here ya go homie


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 11:21 PM~8929056
> *YOU  GUYS  ARE  TOO  FUNNY !
> KEVIN  had  his  mouth    opened  LOL !
> *


i wouldnt laugh too much david,you got pissed on as well.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8931709
> *i wouldnt laugh too much david,you got pissed on as well.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 01:32 PM~8932036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 02:53 PM~8931709
> *i wouldnt laugh too much david,you got pissed on as well.... :biggrin:
> *



Yea but my mouth wasn't open !!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 01:48 PM~8932173
> *Yea  but  my  mouth    wasn't  open !!
> *


mine wasnt either


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 4 2007, 03:53 PM~8932205-->
> 
> 
> 
> mine wasnt either
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 01:01 AM~8928932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengence also. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 12:59 AM~8928922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini  :biggrin:
> *


I might have been smile n but you were drinking it ! LOL !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8932249
> *I  might  have  been  smile n  but  you  were    drinking  it  !  LOL !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 01:57 PM~8932249
> *I  might  have  been  smile n  but  you  were    drinking  it  !  LOL !
> *


lol i was not drinkin that,the emoticon lost the tequila bottle... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 03:15 PM~8932367
> *lol i was not drinkin that,the emoticon lost the tequila bottle... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 02:16 PM~8932380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GUESS I FOUND THE DRUNK EMOTICON


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

where everyone at :0


----------



## BODINE

I KNOW IM POSTIN UP A LOT OF OFF TOPIC SHYT FOR SALE NOT HAVING TO DO WITH MODELS ..... BUT NEVER KNOW WHAT THE HOMIES MIGHT NEED OR WANT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 09:26 PM~8935851
> *I KNOW IM POSTIN UP A LOT OF OFF TOPIC SHYT FOR SALE NOT HAVING TO DO WITH MODELS ..... BUT NEVER KNOW WHAT THE HOMIES MIGHT NEED OR WANT
> *


its all good homie


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

lol...my daughter likes the dryer ,,,,she will climb in there and shut the door


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 02:21 AM~8936776
> *lol...my daughter likes the dryer ,,,,she will climb in there and shut the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...cute lil girl


----------



## BODINE

THANX


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 02:24 AM~8936786
> *THANX
> *


----------



## BODINE

guess im gonna get out here and practice sleeping


----------



## LowandBeyond

she a cutie homie, must be the moms side. Lets compare, send pics of the mom. :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:33 AM~8936812
> *she a cutie homie,  must be the moms side.    Lets compare,  send pics of the mom.  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 12:34 AM~8936814
> *:0
> *



:angry: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice family bodine


----------



## BODINE

and i got my son from my ex


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup fukkers and ****


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn son, late night? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so hows your 61?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 02:14 AM~8936968
> *so hows your 61?
> *



dunno? haven't touched in a day or two.   Its the same as it was. LOL. Can't find the damn boot for it. :angry: Or the windshield! :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 01:02 AM~8936881
> *and i got my son from my ex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congratulations..


----------



## BODINE

seeing if image shack works


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i posted the updates in my topic using photobucket.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8943572
> *i posted the updates in my topic using photobucket.....
> *


do you know how i can get account 

it says already account fo my email.....but i dont remember user name or password


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guess u need to contact them or sign up another email address....


----------



## BODINE

can u see the image shack pic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... 2 Showtime pumps 4 dumps


----------



## old low&slo

hey night crew
need some ideas for paint on the top its in primer right now. I was going to paint it white but decided I want to do something completely different. something you dont see everyday but looks good . got any ideas ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout a lime greed or a lighter green


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 6 2007, 12:46 PM~8944420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey night crew
> need some ideas for paint on the top its in primer right now. I was going to paint it white but decided I want to do something completely different. something you dont see everyday but looks good . got any ideas ???
> *





















hehe....... a bit different.... i might leave it.... dunno yet.... otherwise i'll do a similar shade of green without the flake and in a semi-gloss or flat finish....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 05:15 PM~8944610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....... a bit different.... i might leave it.... dunno yet.... otherwise i'll do a similar shade of green without the flake and in a semi-gloss or flat finish....
> *



I hate really say it to a nice build, but I'd leave that alone and do a Junk kinda build. Like a project. It looks like a real top when they get bad. Primer a fender or something. Some old rusty bolt on wheels. Foil bits and pcs..........you get the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what i was thinkin
so x2


----------



## old low&slo

I am not really into that kinda thing I like to make it look as good as it can I know its not a great kit but its the only 77 monte kit available so I wanted to try to make it look good. I sure appreciate your ideas though.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 6 2007, 07:07 PM~8945023
> *I am not really into that kinda thing I like to make it look as good as it can I know its not a great kit but its the only 77 monte kit available so I wanted to try to make it look good. I sure appreciate your ideas though.
> *


how about tan texture paint?
-pattern it
-semigloss black
-get a pattern decal (luois vitton, type logo pattern)


find some thin matterial and make a green "gator skin" looking top?

thats all the ideas I got


----------



## BODINE

:wave: miloh...

how you been


----------



## BODINE

no night crew tonight? :angry:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

im here


----------



## Tip Slow

im here too bodine


----------



## lowridermodels

WHUD UP EVERYONE!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

ohhhh yay monte girl is here


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8946308
> *ohhhh yay monte girl is here
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

so i called the monteman out and........









QUOTE(layin_in_so_cal @ Oct 7 2007, 03:11 AM) 
hey bro you pic the rules and the build and i will do it

themonteman Today, 01:16 AM
you just wasted one or two minutes of your time man.and no i decline your Calling out of my behalf i would never BUILD anything with you,SHARE anything wih you or i would never help you out in any kind of way.Thank you


Byran. 



and this is what he says in out lil aim conversation 


Dusterkid72 (1:05:20 AM): listen here fucker if your gonna talk shit about me then talk to me and not whore my topics
DbMee1 (1:06:52 AM): whats the point in tryin to talk to you when all you do is call me names and all that shit

Dusterkid72 (1:06:24 AM): u act like a bitch
DbMee1 (1:07:31 AM): see,point proved
Dusterkid72 (1:07:17 AM): soo u wanaa kick my ass huh 
DbMee1 (1:08:04 AM): nope

Dusterkid72 (1:07:46 AM): thats not what said
Dusterkid72 (1:07:54 AM): you said 
Dusterkid72 (1:08:45 AM): hello 
DbMee1 (1:09:39 AM): im here
Dusterkid72 (1:09:14 AM): u wanna handle this like men
DbMee1 (1:10:36 AM): yea yea i know a build off

Dusterkid72 (1:10:49 AM): go answer the new topic 
DbMee1 (1:16:26 AM): eh dude remember one thing
Dusterkid72 (1:16:29 AM): your sister has all ur tools and kits
DbMee1 (1:17:42 AM): nope
DbMee1 (1:18:19 AM): just say remember what
Dusterkid72 (1:18:02 AM): remember what
DbMee1 (1:19:15 AM): G-BODY MAFIA 4 LIFE
Dusterkid72 (1:18:47 AM): so
DbMee1 (1:22:07 AM): you see what i posted


----------



## BODINE

hahahahaah ...im not gonna get in build off after this one with Lowandbeond, and bigvato...im gonna work on my merc only


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

well my girl is naked and laying in bed so i gotta go


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 03:24 AM~8946340
> *so i called the monteman out and........
> 
> QUOTE(layin_in_so_cal @ Oct 7 2007, 03:11 AM)
> hey bro you pic the rules and the build and i will do it
> 
> themonteman  Today, 01:16 AM
> you just wasted one or two minutes of your time man.and no i decline your Calling out of my behalf  i would never BUILD anything with you,SHARE anything wih you or i would never help you out in any kind of way.Thank you
> Byran.
> and this is what he says in out lil aim conversation
> Dusterkid72 (1:05:20 AM): listen here fucker if your gonna talk shit about me then talk to me and not whore my topics
> DbMee1 (1:06:52 AM): whats the point in tryin to talk to you when all you do is call me names and all that shit
> 
> Dusterkid72 (1:06:24 AM): u act like a bitch
> DbMee1 (1:07:31 AM): see,point proved
> Dusterkid72 (1:07:17 AM): soo u wanaa kick my ass huh
> DbMee1 (1:08:04 AM): nope
> 
> Dusterkid72 (1:07:46 AM): thats not what said
> Dusterkid72 (1:07:54 AM): you said
> Dusterkid72 (1:08:45 AM): hello
> DbMee1 (1:09:39 AM): im here
> Dusterkid72 (1:09:14 AM): u wanna handle this like men
> DbMee1 (1:10:36 AM): yea yea i know a build off
> 
> Dusterkid72 (1:10:49 AM): go answer the new topic
> DbMee1 (1:16:26 AM): eh dude remember one thing
> Dusterkid72 (1:16:29 AM): your sister has all ur tools and kits
> DbMee1 (1:17:42 AM): nope
> DbMee1 (1:18:19 AM): just say remember what
> Dusterkid72 (1:18:02 AM): remember what
> DbMee1 (1:19:15 AM): G-BODY MAFIA 4 LIFE
> Dusterkid72 (1:18:47 AM): so
> DbMee1 (1:22:07 AM): you see what i posted
> *



Your a BITCH,every time you see me you come at me with all this bullshit,but yet your allways the victim :uh:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8944420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey night crew
> need some ideas for paint on the top its in primer right now. I was going to paint it white but decided I want to do something completely different. something you dont see everyday but looks good . got any ideas ???
> *


how about marblizer


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 03:27 AM~8946351
> *well my girl is naked and laying in bed so i gotta go
> *


see you can tell this is a BITCH cause he just started all this shit and ran off like a dog with it's tail tucked between it's legs. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL THIS FOWL LANGUAGE NEEDS TO STOP......THERES LITTLE KIDS THAT COME ON HERE....THEY DONT NEED TO READ YOUR DIRTY MOUTHS AND MINDS!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2007, 03:36 AM~8946370
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL THIS FOWL LANGUAGE NEEDS TO STOP......THERES LITTLE KIDS THAT COME ON HERE....THEY DONT NEED TO READ YOUR DIRTY MOUTHS AND MINDS!
> *


Now you know half the lil kids come on here does it anyways


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2007, 02:36 AM~8946370
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL THIS FOWL LANGUAGE NEEDS TO STOP......THERES LITTLE KIDS THAT COME ON HERE....THEY DONT NEED TO READ YOUR DIRTY MOUTHS AND MINDS!
> *


TRUE !!!... i like to show my 9yo pics on here and i cant if there is all this on here ...so use another slang or somethin ...ect.....stfu......wtf.....B#$%^.....

got it


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8944420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey night crew
> need some ideas for paint on the top its in primer right now. I was going to paint it white but decided I want to do something completely different. something you dont see everyday but looks good . got any ideas ???
> *


MAYBE A CHOCOLATE BROWN ORSOME KIND OF DARK BROWN COLOR??


----------



## lowridermodels

that monte looks nice!


----------



## BODINE

who is oldest joined member here right now ( by joined date not age )

mine is Aug 2002


----------



## BODINE

i need foil i got 9.00 :cheesy: in paypal


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 03:57 AM~8946394
> *i need foil i got 9.00  :cheesy: in paypal
> *


Scalelows motherfucker.....j/k you don't have enough cash to shop there :0 poor little doggy woggy :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 03:02 AM~8946396
> *Scalelows motherfucker.....j/k you don't have enough cash to shop there :0 poor little doggy woggy :biggrin:
> *


i can get on ebay ,,,,, same stuff ,,,,but what actually makes it go stale?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 03:57 AM~8946394
> *i need foil i got 9.00  :cheesy: in paypal
> *


Shit man for 9 bucks ill send ya my girl for that :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 04:04 AM~8946397
> *i can get on ebay ,,,,, same stuff ,,,,but what actually makes it go stale?
> *


dunno.....never used it before


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 03:04 AM~8946401
> *Shit man for 9 bucks ill send ya my girl for that :biggrin:
> *


dunno if i want it ,,,, married sorry , try ebay?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 04:07 AM~8946406
> *dunno if i want it ,,,, married sorry , try ebay?
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

listen monte either step up like a man or back down like a b^%&


----------



## Kirby

Ahaha


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal+Oct 7 2007, 01:27 AM~8946351-->
> 
> 
> 
> well my girl is naked and laying in bed so i gotta go
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2007, 01:36 AM~8946370
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL THIS FOWL LANGUAGE NEEDS TO STOP......THERES LITTLE KIDS THAT COME ON HERE....THEY DONT NEED TO READ YOUR DIRTY MOUTHS AND MINDS!
> *



not this topic, build topics YES. This one is for grown people. Late night after the kids are in bed. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal+Oct 6 2007, 10:27 PM~8946351-->
> 
> 
> 
> well my girl is naked and laying in bed so i gotta go
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8948411
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> not this topic,  build topics YES.  This one is for grown people.  Late night after the kids are in bed.  :biggrin:
> *



*X-2*


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 04:08 AM~8946408
> *
> *


ill take her for 20,im maried ,and maby she can cook better than my wife


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

here ya go bros... i took these today at her house she wouldnt agree to shots of her poon so i got what she would let me.....























































and heres a pic of me if yall wanna know what i look like


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 01:54 PM~8948532
> *here ya go bros... i took these today at her house she wouldnt agree to shots of her poon so i got what she would let me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a pic of me if yall wanna know what i look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do we know u didn't just download these pics???? lets see some with her holding a sign saying "Hello"....... she can cover her "poon" with it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 05:01 PM~8948568
> *how do we know u didn't just download these pics???? lets see some with her holding a sign saying "Hello"....... she can cover her "poon" with it....
> *



bwhahahahahahhahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8948532
> *here ya go bros... i took these today at her house she wouldnt agree to shots of her poon so i got what she would let me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a pic of me if yall wanna know what i look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bro dont do that agin you made me cream my pants ,nice rack homie


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

thanx now shes pissed cause i posted them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 03:22 PM~8948795
> *thanx now shes pissed cause i posted them
> *


man thats just an excuse not to show us real pics......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THIS AINT A PORN WEBSITE


----------



## southside groovin

man what the fuck is up with every1 gettin asshurt lately? nobody gives a fuck until sum1 catches feelings or a fight breaks out and then every1 turns into good samaritans :ugh:

damn ppl just do whatever the fuck it is you do to have fun whether it be buildin models or talkin shit to ppl and let every1 else do whatever they do. i believe LIL has an age requirement and if it doesnt oh well if the parents of the little kids dont like what were posting, then they're free to block this site from their computer. maybe if there were less children on this site then maybe all the bullshit waste of space topics would quit popping up.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 7 2007, 05:01 PM~8949396
> *man what the fuck is up with every1 gettin asshurt lately? nobody gives a fuck until sum1 catches feelings or a fight breaks out and then every1 turns into good samaritans :ugh:
> 
> damn ppl just do whatever the fuck it is you do to have fun whether it be buildin models or talkin shit to ppl and let every1 else do whatever they do. i believe LIL has an age requirement and if it doesnt oh well if the parents of the little kids dont like what were posting, then they're free to block this site from their computer. maybe if there were less children on this site then maybe all the bullshit waste of space topics would quit popping up.......
> *


amen.....


----------



## Kirby

I agree with them^ 

I stopped posting here for awhile because of all the kids crying and calling people out. It was drama that I didn't need to read everyday. It's been cool around here lately, So i'm back for a bit!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

i agree it was all fun messing with monte till he got crazy and went and blew up other topics... my thing is if it starts here it should finish here


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

:wave: :werd:


----------



## BODINE

who knows what movie is in background ...lol


----------



## mademan

damn i think I caught cadillac fever, lol ive got 4 major projects on the table right now, and they are all lacs.
  

also workin on a 75 caprice vert


----------



## BODINE

i like that ambulance ... i need to get me one 

i got me 4 different caddys on the way


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey man u got that 68 caddy from mini huh........


----------



## BODINE

this is what im gettin

2 door caprice
2 door big body
4 door big body
4 door 90-92 caddi
4 door 77-79 caddi

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8950808
> *this is what im gettin
> 
> 2 door caprice
> 2 door big body
> 4 door big body
> 4 door 90-92 caddi
> 4 door 77-79 caddi
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


i got all but the 2-door...... so far....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2007, 01:06 AM~8950814
> *i got all but the 2-door...... so far....
> *


I BEEN WANTING THEM ALL IM LIKE  hno:  hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

name 10 movies with mel gibson in it ?

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8950801
> *hey man u got that 68 caddy from mini huh........
> *




























look familiar????


----------



## BODINE

nice caddy :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i traded it to mini.... i guess he sold or traded it up to canada.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

would be nice if it could come back home.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2007, 01:31 AM~8950916
> *i traded it to mini.... i guess he sold or traded it up to canada.....
> *


damn!! they get around 

where will you see it next ? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2007, 09:32 PM~8950924
> *damn!! they get around
> 
> where will you see it next ? :0
> *


hopefully in my hands...... PM me mademan....

:tears:


----------



## BODINE

lowandbeyond been slaking .......not here ?


----------



## pinche chico

whuttup nightcrew!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

just chillin


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8948492
> *ill take her for 20,im maried ,and maby she can cook better than my wife
> *


SOLD!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite fukkers....

:wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 8 2007, 12:45 AM~8950453
> *i agree it was all fun messing with monte till he got crazy and went and blew up other topics... my thing is if it starts here it should finish here
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

had to go do a few things on the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

PICS???


----------



## BODINE

ill get em up tomorrow , already back inside 

just gluing some stuff on door panels 

im tryin to get foil but dont got enough in paypal right now 

sucks .....just less then 1.00 short lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 03:44 AM~8951061
> *ill get em up tomorrow , already back inside
> 
> just gluing some stuff on door panels
> 
> im tryin to get foil but dont got enough in paypal right now
> 
> sucks .....just less then 1.00 short lol
> *


Go to your ''BUDDY''(hand quotes)1ofaknd :uh: :uh: :uh: he sould cut you some slack


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 02:51 AM~8951066
> *Go to your ''BUDDY''(hand quotes)1ofaknd :uh:  :uh:  :uh: he sould cut you some slack
> *


i did


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:01 AM~8951074
> *i did
> *


Well good for you BUDDY!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:06 AM~8951078
> *
> *


 :biggrin: where's ya boyfriend at killa? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:11 AM~8951082
> *:biggrin: where's ya boyfriend at killa? :0
> *


wtf who you talkin bout ?

im married to a FEMALE :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:14 AM~8951086
> *wtf who you talkin bout ?
> 
> im married to a FEMALE  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you sure that a female or is it your BUDDY under cover??? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:19 AM~8951090
> *:0  :0  :0 you sure that a female or is it your BUDDY under cover??? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you just better stop now


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:22 AM~8951093
> *you just better stop now
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what ya gonna do,sick you BUDDY on me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:25 AM~8951098
> *:0  :0  :0 what ya gonna do,sick you BUDDY on me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


for one i dont know him ...

and you need to stop coming here try to start stuff 

*MAYBE EVERYONE SHOULD CHOOSE TO IGNORE THEMONTEMAN*


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:27 AM~8951101
> *for one i dont know him ...
> 
> and you need to stop coming here try to start stuff
> 
> MAYBE EVERYONE SHOULD CHOOSE TO IGNORE THEMONTEMAN
> *


Why you getin all butthurt for :uh:and yea every one can IGNORE me if they want it don't hurt any :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

see what i mean..... ive never had a problem with 1ofakind, cuz i know thats who u talkin about 

maybe the few days being banned didnt help


----------



## BiggC

Maybe he should be banned again to getthe point.............Even then I don't thank it'd help.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 8 2007, 03:35 AM~8951106
> *Maybe he should be banned again to getthe point.............Even then I don't thank it'd help.
> *


and he probably thinking if i get banned for good ill come back as another name 


well we will know cuz it will be same stuff , unless he actually changes


----------



## pinche chico

whats the foil for..im new to this stuff


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2007, 04:38 AM~8951109
> *whats the foil for..im new to this stuff
> *


Foil is used for chrome trim, like around windows and what not.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:33 AM~8951105
> *see what i mean..... ive never had a problem with 1ofakind, cuz i know thats who u talkin about
> 
> maybe the few days being banned didnt help
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: naw homie im not talkin bout ryan,im cool with him..got nothin againts him


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 8 2007, 02:39 AM~8951110
> *Foil is used for chrome trim, like around windows and what not.
> *


i see!!! thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:40 AM~8951111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: naw homie im not talkin bout ryan,im cool with him..got nothin againts him
> *


i guess ur talkin about someone on night crew?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:37 AM~8951108
> *and he probably thinking if i get banned for good ill come back as another name
> well we will know cuz it will be same stuff , unless he actually changes
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: im only here for one thing and it's not you :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2007, 04:41 AM~8951113
> *i see!!! thanks man :thumbsup:
> *


No problem bro. Check this link out and it tells alittle more about it.

BMF


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:41 AM~8951114
> *i guess ur talkin about someone on night crew?
> *


naw homie just read the damn post :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:42 AM~8951115
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: im only here for one thing and it's not you :biggrin:
> *


well thats good to know


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:46 AM~8951122
> *well thats good to know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ok 

f*&ck all this other shyt 

what you workin on ?

:cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:51 AM~8951128
> *ok
> 
> f*&ck all this other shyt
> 
> what you workin on ?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


well im gona ask my fiance to take me to autozone so i can get some red dupli color tomarrow then i will be in a build off soon after i finish this monte im workin on


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:54 AM~8951130
> *well im gona ask my fiance to take me to autozone so i can get some red dupli color tomarrow then i will be in a build off soon after i finish this monte im workin on
> *


i got few cans of dupli color .....i think im doin somthin wrong 

seems to me testors has better shine after i clear


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 04:56 AM~8951132
> *i got few cans of dupli color .....i think im doin somthin wrong
> 
> seems to me testors has better shine after i clear
> *


 :0 not testors,


----------



## BODINE

im gonna try my dupli color again soon .....


talk to ya later 


bed time i gotta work later


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 05:00 AM~8951138
> * im gonna try my dupli color again soon .....
> talk to ya later
> bed time i gotta work later
> *


cool homie peace :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: themonteman, Minidreams Inc.


----------



## vengence

lol i see aint much went on since i was out on the weekend...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 7 2007, 08:01 PM~8949396
> *man what the fuck is up with every1 gettin asshurt lately? nobody gives a fuck until sum1 catches feelings or a fight breaks out and then every1 turns into good samaritans :ugh:
> 
> damn ppl just do whatever the fuck it is you do to have fun whether it be buildin models or talkin shit to ppl and let every1 else do whatever they do. i believe LIL has an age requirement and if it doesnt oh well if the parents of the little kids dont like what were posting, then they're free to block this site from their computer. maybe if there were less children on this site then maybe all the bullshit waste of space topics would quit popping up.......
> *



X2 all day!!! 

start making people pay to help the server, that will weed out alot of people with 4-5 different names and the kids that need mommy to pay the fees. Every name on here X amount of dollars to put toward the server.


----------



## southside groovin

id GLADLY pay $10-20 a month to come on here. ive learned SOOOOOOOOO nuch from this site that its worth it to me just for the education i get....

*NEW PAGE BITCHES!!!*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 8 2007, 03:51 AM~8951066
> *Go to your ''BUDDY''(hand quotes)1ofaknd :uh:  :uh:  :uh: he sould cut you some slack
> *


damn dude..you really want to start with me??


----------



## Kirby

IP ban...Then the problem is solved!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8954227
> *damn dude..you really want to start with me??
> *


even i know thats a :nono:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

time for a banning


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 8 2007, 02:11 AM~8951324
> *X2 all day!!!
> 
> start making people pay to help the server,  that will weed out alot of people with 4-5 different names and the kids that need mommy to pay the fees.  Every name on here X amount of dollars to put toward the server.
> *


seriously bro... i've said that before..... i really think it would be a help.... maybe then they could even upgrade the system so we wouldn't get this....





> * Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

or this....... :uh: :uh: 



> * Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the administrator has taken the search engine offline or the server is too busy to process a search. Please try again later.
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8954227
> *damn dude..you really want to start with me??
> *



i think he done forgot you an administrator :0


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup fukker


----------



## BODINE

not shyt just got off work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the top on my 75 painted..... gotta do the foil and guts next....


----------



## BODINE

i gotta get on this 60 and finish it up


----------



## BODINE

i gotta get on this 60 and finish it up


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

what up


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

what up


----------



## low4oshow

aint nobody on


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2007, 01:31 AM~8957931
> *aint nobody on
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 9 2007, 07:04 AM~8958405
> *i know but they got a 80 caprice,81-83 montecarlo pre clip and it was somethin else i was goin to get.im not goin to make a race car or anything just a every day car*



LISTEN ! DIP SHIT ! THEY ARE ALL RACE CARS ! You 'll have to fix fenders Qrt panels , Front ends rear ends ! These are far from any everyday driver ! You can't even show us the BOX KIT Monte ! So we know your not even close to being able to convert a racer into a driver ! :twak:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 05:07 AM~8958409
> *LISTEN  !    DIP  SHIT  !    THEY  ARE  ALL  RACE  CARS  !    You 'll  have  to  fix  fenders  Qrt panels ,  Front    ends  rear  ends  !    These  are    far  from  any  everyday  driver  !    You  can  even  show  us  the  BOX  KIT  Monte  !    So  we  know    your  not  even  close  to  being  able  to  convert  a  racer  into  a  driver  !  :twak:
> *


.....monte"ownd"?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 07:07 AM~8958409
> *LISTEN  !    DIP  SHIT  !    THEY  ARE  ALL  RACE  CARS  !    You 'll  have  to  fix  fenders  Qrt panels ,  Front    ends  rear  ends  !    These  are    far  from  any  everyday  driver  !    You  can  even  show  us  the  BOX  KIT  Monte  !    So  we  know    your  not  even  close  to  being  able  to  convert  a  racer  into  a  driver  !  :twak:
> *


?????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 06:07 AM~8958409
> *LISTEN  !    DIP  SHIT  !    THEY  ARE  ALL  RACE  CARS  !    You 'll  have  to  fix  fenders  Qrt panels ,  Front    ends  rear  ends  !    These  are    far  from  any  everyday  driver  !    You  can't  even  show  us  the  BOX  KIT  Monte  !    So  we  know    your  not  even  close  to  being  able  to  convert  a  racer  into  a  driver  !  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence

hmmmmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Mini is right man.... i have the 80 caprice body.... its nowhere near what twinn got available for us.... if u got money buy the right stuff..... 




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 02:07 AM~8958409
> *LISTEN  !    DIP  SHIT  !    THEY  ARE  ALL  RACE  CARS  !    You 'll  have  to  fix  fenders  Qrt panels ,  Front    ends  rear  ends  !    These  are    far  from  any  everyday  driver  !    You  can't  even  show  us  the  BOX  KIT  Monte  !    So  we  know    your  not  even  close  to  being  able  to  convert  a  racer  into  a  driver  !  :twak:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 03:04 PM~8961976
> *Mini is right man.... i have the 80 caprice body.... its nowhere near what twinn got available for us.... if u got money buy the right stuff.....
> *


i have the box caprice body mini was sellin,and you better have the right stuff to build one of them,in other words build it right or not at all


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8962022
> *i have the box caprice body mini was sellin,and you better have the right stuff to build one of them,in other words build it right or not at all
> *


the 80s body mini mastered is a lot better than that 80 caprice from SMH resins..... the SMH resin body is a full on nascar body... cut open fenderwells, flared fenders, window hardware molded on, bumpers molded on, headlight plate covers, etc..... no door lines either.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh and before i get the old line "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"......

here's a link to my old webpage.....

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/80scaprice/

i bought that car back in 98/99..... the old timers here on LIL might have seen TIME MACHINE post it up as his project in 05 or 06....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 03:14 PM~8962079
> *oh and before i get the old line "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"......
> 
> here's a link to my old webpage.....
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/80scaprice/
> 
> i bought that car back in 98/99..... the old timers here on LIL might have seen TIME MACHINE post it up as his project in 05 or 06....
> *



thats alot of work... do they still offer that kit?? i wanna build a drift car and that would be sic


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Man no computer at work sucks ass. :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2007, 05:47 AM~8967302
> *Man no computer at work sucks ass.    :angry:  :angry:
> *


Wat really sucks is having a computer at work and not being able to see the pics that people put up or having every site blocked :angry: Now that sucks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 04:11 PM~8962051
> *mini's body is a lot better than that 80 caprice from SMH resins..... the SMH resin body is a full on nascar body... cut open fenderwells,  flared fenders, window hardware molded on, bumpers molded on, headlight plate covers, etc..... no door lines either.....
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH5VSu5yE_c


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 10 2007, 06:27 AM~8968276
> *:0
> *


just sharing what your wife told me...... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 09:25 AM~8968258
> *Wat really sucks is having a computer at work and not being able to see the pics that people put up or having every site blocked  :angry: Now that sucks
> *


THATS LIKE 5 TIMES WORSE....ITS JUST A TEASER.....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 10 2007, 11:17 PM~8975052
> *THATS LIKE 5 TIMES WORSE....ITS JUST A TEASER.....
> *



Hell ya it is and it really sucks when it only loads half the pic or maybe one of like 20 pics :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 11:19 PM~8975063
> *Hell ya it is and it really sucks when it only loads half the pic or maybe one of like 20 pics  :angry:
> *


no shit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

x2


----------



## tyhodge07

i just wanted to come back and say FUCK WHOEVER BANNED ME :angry: :uh: :twak: :haterdance:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude..... i didn't even kno u got banned....


----------



## tyhodge07

yep, sure did.. but its always a mystery to who done it :uh: its funny how i post a log out liknk and get banned, but some can post nudes and get warned :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was wonderin where your whore ass went......


----------



## tyhodge07

well.. while i was "gone" i got another micro t and got rid of the nitro buggy, i hated it for some reason, and n e ways, i went to work, its not much of a micro-t n e more.. its not a micro buggy, and ill have the body in a week or 2 fo rit :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

now im behind 1500 posts  :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

night whore..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 04:33 AM~8975534
> *yep, sure did.. but its always a mystery to who done it :uh: its funny how i post a log out liknk and get banned, but some can post nudes and get warned :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 03:41 AM~8975542
> *now im behind 1500 posts  :roflmao:
> *


so just one day :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

you fukkers are boreing without me. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 11 2007, 02:56 AM~8975551
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i think we found the culprit :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8976437
> *i think we found the culprit :0
> *


 :wave: 

what you workin on ?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 01:53 AM~8975509
> *i just wanted to come back and say FUCK WHOEVER BANNED ME  :angry:  :uh:  :twak: :haterdance:
> *


:twak: check your emails stupid!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 08:47 AM~8976453
> *:wave:
> 
> what you workin on ?
> *



right now i aint workin on anything :angry:

(i hate moving)

but once i move in and get setup, i need to start a HUGE project for NNL west next year... the theme for it next year is gasser or modern muscle.... so i got some ideas floatin around in my head :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 09:30 AM~8976691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro dont break it!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 10:30 AM~8976691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf.that bike is struggling. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it does alright. 47mph and I'm 190lbs. :biggrin: that was last year sometime and its still going strong. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:06 AM~8976876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it does alright.  47mph and I'm 290lbs.  :biggrin:    that was last year sometime and its still going strong.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 10:10 AM~8976913
> *:0
> *



hell naw!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8976947
> *hell naw!!!!    :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


ok.just checkin.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 10:35 AM~8977109
> *ok.just checkin.
> *



do I really look that fat in the pics? You know that is a small bike. :biggrin: Its scurry pulling the front wheel like that only 6" off the ground. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:54 AM~8977242
> *do I really look that fat in the pics?    You know that is a small bike.  :biggrin:  Its scurry pulling the front wheel like that only 6" off the ground.  :cheesy:
> *


nah.im just fukin wit ya.ill bet that bike is fun though.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 10:55 AM~8977251
> *nah.im just fukin wit ya.ill bet that bike is fun though.
> *


skuurry fun! :biggrin: 

its got real bad front wheel wobble at high speeds. :0 that gets a fucked up feeling in the gut.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:57 AM~8977274
> *skuurry fun!  :biggrin:
> 
> its got real bad front wheel wobble at high speeds.    :0    that gets a fucked up feeling in the gut.
> *


 :0 do you jump on it?ride a halfpipe? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 10:59 AM~8977287
> *:0 do you jump on it?ride a halfpipe? :0
> *



I do take it off some sweet jumps!! I get about 4 feet of air. :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8977297
> *I do take it off some sweet jumps!!  I get about 4 feet of air.  :0
> *


lucky
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8976504
> *:twak: check your emails stupid!!!
> *


i did :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 02:01 PM~8977297
> *I do take it off some sweet jumps!!  I get about 4 feet of air.  :0
> *


4 feet off the bike in the air as the bike rolls out from under you :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 11:44 AM~8977630
> *4 feet off the bike in the air as the bike rolls out from under you  :biggrin:
> *



this is what I look like..................


----------



## tyhodge07

its like 50 outside.. the apartments have the air turn on still and not the heat.. so its like 50 inside too... :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 02:46 PM~8977638
> *this is what I look like..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: there aint no way catchin that bike :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8977297
> *I do take it off some sweet jumps!!  I get about 4 feet of air.  :0
> *


pics or it didnt happen. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8977824
> *pics or it didnt happen. :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 12:46 PM~8977642
> *its like 50 outside.. the apartments have the air turn on still and not the heat.. so its like 50 inside too... :angry:
> *


you dont control yoour own a/c?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

night crew spilling over into the day.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

boss called me this morning and told me he wanted to start late this morning.... around 10:30

now, he just called and said fukk it lets just take the day off and he'll clock me in for half day anyway....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 03:24 PM~8977893
> *you dont control yoour own a/c?
> *


yea, but they put damn switches on the outside where the ac fan things at, and when its flipped on, it turns the air on and shut the heat off.. idk why they do it, but they do.. and i cant reach it to turn it off so we'll have heat.. were 2nd floor, so instead of putting them on the ground, they mount them to the side of the walls. and thats right by the bed rooms windows :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 01:38 PM~8977969
> *night crew spilling over into the day.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> boss called me this morning and told me he wanted to start late this morning....  around 10:30
> 
> now, he just called and said fukk it lets just take the day off and he'll clock me in for half day anyway....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


some of us just dont sleep much and our minds are scrambled and dont know which is night or day :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 03:21 PM~8978746
> *some of us just dont sleep much and our minds are scrambled and dont know which is night or day  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont forget to get ready for the next build off starting in 3 weeks !


Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style , 

Lets see the big old tanks looking sweet and low! Do what ever you want to do ! Go all wild or just a weekend roller ! (( Just for fun ))


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 05:48 PM~8980544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## southside groovin

any1 know where i can get sum good durable glow in the dark white spraypaint?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 11 2007, 06:14 PM~8980782
> *any1 know where i can get sum good durable glow in the dark white spraypaint?
> *



???????????? :0


----------



## southside groovin

car club plaque. cant afford to have the 1 for my 95 chromed and the windows r tinted so im gonna pint it glow in the dark white, and then mount a small blacklight tube in the back of the housing for my 3rd brake light so it makes the plaque glow at night....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 11 2007, 08:48 PM~8980544-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 09:03 PM~8980689
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

soutside.. i think a neon green would glow better than a white glow inthe dark.. whats the plaq made of, steel, aluminum? polsih that shit :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whores.... :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 PM~8981349
> *soutside.. i think a neon green would glow better than a white glow inthe dark.. whats the plaq made of, steel, aluminum? polsih that shit :biggrin:
> *


the part cicled in red is polished.. that started off as raw alluminum..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8981356
> *whores....  :scrutinize:
> *


if you ever get rid of the 2 tone regal i want it :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

what you glue down the tubing for hinges with , super glue? or cement?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 09:32 PM~8981390
> *what you glue down the tubing for hinges with , super glue? or cement?
> *



Cement might make the kit heavy ! I would try super glue !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 07:03 PM~8980689
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 04:44 PM~8981505
> *Cement  might  make the  kit  heavy  !  I  would  try    super  glue !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he thinkin like a lead sled????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 07:44 PM~8981505
> *Cement  might  make the  kit  heavy  !  I  would  try    super  glue !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






and whoooo hooooooo, got the computer at work going again. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well now u can whore all night..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 08:14 PM~8981856
> *well now u can whore all night.....  :uh:  :uh:
> *



  gotta keep you guys in check!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

Thats looking great rollin!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8982735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:11 PM~8982772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quit showin stuff u didn't paint :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:12 PM~8982780
> *quit showin stuff u didn't paint  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

1st for alot of details and windows









































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:14 PM~8982792
> *1st for alot of details and windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:12 PM~8982780
> *quit showin stuff u didn't paint  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Blue s10

That pump looks bad


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 11:17 PM~8982805
> *That pump looks bad
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 10:17 PM~8982805
> *That pump looks bad
> *



the homie DOUGH makes them. PM him.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:18 PM~8982812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 wagon i know you like this :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 12 2007, 01:28 AM~8982881-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 01:35 AM~8982914
> *
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

servey says...................



IMA macho man :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my son put his hand up so i said why not....


----------



## tyhodge07

damn ur sons more of a macho man than u are :0


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2007, 12:44 AM~8982960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son put his hand up so i said why not....
> *


damn rollin your growing a crank nail there or what


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:44 PM~8982960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son put his hand up so i said why not....
> *




your 1st one is all crooked and the boys last one is. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 11 2007, 07:48 PM~8982980
> *damn rollin your growing a crank nail there or what
> *


nah man thats for picking my nose.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got a dusty ass job......


----------



## tyhodge07

does anyone know if they sell a 1/32 drill bit other than in the dremel drill bit pack.. cuz i only need the 1/32 and not the other 6 or whetever there is for 8 bucks.. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my hobby shop got a whole assortment of sizes....


----------



## tyhodge07

in singles, and not in packs.. usually they have them in 2 packs for like 1.50.. but the smallest they went at the hardwear store was 1/16


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea they sell them in singles..... thats what i used to drill out this....










they go down real small.... there is some i use to pre-drill for plug wires too


----------



## tyhodge07

what brand are they, and what did they run, is it just 1 in a pack or 2.. im going to go see tomorrow, ill prolly need a couple, since their so small and break easy, plus ill be going through alluminum not plastic.


----------



## tyhodge07

??? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366018


----------



## tyhodge07

that champeign one is the tightest one :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, themonteman, warrenG


:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 02:41 AM~8983286
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, themonteman, warrenG
> :0  :0  :0
> *


REGULATOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8983291
> *REGULATOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *



read my sig..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 02:43 AM~8983298
> *read my sig.....   :biggrin:
> *


i dont know how to spell that


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:43 PM~8983298
> *read my sig.....  :biggrin:
> *



thats from the return of the regulators? I think thats what its called. A couple good songs on there.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDSfEL1qiGw...related&search=


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 12 2007, 02:49 AM~8983334
> *:0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDSfEL1qiGw...related&search=
> *


"you make me love youuuuuuuuuu!" :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:34 PM~8983244
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366018
> *



1 866 FUK NLOW


----------



## tyhodge07

how do you shake your nesquick?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLdtdNxy4Lg


----------



## LowandBeyond

training day monte????? 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366646


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAuGm4oeNZ8


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: shit id do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEsaI-cS-kI...related&search=


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## lowridermodels

lol!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 10:52 PM~8982993
> *does anyone know if they sell a 1/32 drill bit other than in the dremel drill bit pack.. cuz i only need the 1/32 and not the other 6 or whetever there is for 8 bucks.. :uh:
> *


pm check homie, I got you hooked up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Oct 9 2007, 05:33 PM~8965022
> *here are more pics that you wanted take care everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ummmmm nice car...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 12:36 PM~8986077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: only at night :angry:


----------



## DoUgH

:uh: :uh: you guys would'nt know what to do if you had the chance with that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

[/quote]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 11:40 AM~8986111
> *:uh:  :uh:  you guys would'nt know what to do if you had the chance with that  :biggrin:
> *



I'd get mine, thats all that matters. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

im married with 2 kidz and happy :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 12:43 PM~8986141
> *I'd get mine,  thats all that matters.    :cheesy:
> *


i might send 2 pumps from dough with the 57 if ya wanna plumb them and put em in there :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH

plus it'll make you go blind thats why i wear glasses now :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 11:46 AM~8986165
> *im married with 2 kidz and happy  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8986177
> *plus it'll make you go blind thats why i wear glasses now  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8986175
> *i might send 2 pumps from dough with the 57 if ya wanna plumb them and put em in there  :cheesy:
> *



LMK.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 12:50 PM~8986205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8986141
> *I'd get mine,   thats all that matters.    :cheesy:
> *


From the looks of it looks like the only thing you'll end up getting is  TENNIS ELBOW !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *1ofaknd*, Minidreams Inc.

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8986251
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, 1ofaknd, Minidreams Inc.
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 12:54 PM~8986236
> *From the  looks  of  it  looks  like  the  only thing  you'll  end  up  getting  is  TENNIS  ELBOW  !
> *


you should know.you got it from spanking the monkey. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2007, 02:00 PM~8986275
> *you should know.you got it from spanking the monkey. :0
> *


 I got mine form sanding ! And thats my story ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats what u call it???


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 02:09 PM~8986350
> *I  got  mine  form  sanding !  And  thats    my  story !    :biggrin:
> *


sandin wood


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 02:12 PM~8986369
> *sandin wood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 04:23 PM~8986973
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit.. how much :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

no night crew


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 11:59 PM~8982700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


sup lowandbeyond ,i got a question ,the elcamino ,is it a resin kit ,and what scale is it,and where can i get one from,pm me


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Ronin

tire problems are starting to piss me off


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 12 2007, 08:27 PM~8989287
> *tire problems are starting to piss me off
> *


  damn i wanted some


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

no workin on cars tonight , had sons frined from football stay over, and game in the morning

mine is #1 white helmet him running


----------



## BODINE

MINI



:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What it is !


----------



## BODINE

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and* 1 Anonymous* Users)
5 Members: BODINE, 87burb, dade county, layin_in_so_cal, Waco

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

man, this bitch that lives below us seems to have a prob with us.. the other day fucked with our mail box so we couldnt get into it, pretty much seen her do it, reported it to the office.. than today i go to put gas in the car, and the gas tank and down the tank is loaded with sugar.. so iconfront the bitch, and shes such a pussy she brings 3 dudes thinkin im gonna back down or somethin.. than one dude seems to think no ones gonna hear him mumble they soft asses, like a wanna be ******.. than my bro in law, said whose soft, tried fightin the dude, and dude just kept backing up, about fell down the stairs.. so 2 of the dudes leave, and the bitch keeps goin on n on, like someones scared.. thinkin her own buddies are gonna back her up, but yet they just walked off, lol.. anyways im fed up with this shit.. now i got to file a police report tomorrow to turn it into insurance, than pay a damn deductable of 500 to get the shit fixed, it whistle when u drive it now, and it like drops down like the fuel stops gettin to the motor, than picks back up :angry: :guns:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN


----------



## tyhodge07

and heres pics, so u know it did happen, these were takin in the dark but u see it loaded up in there, and its down the little flapper too :uh:


----------



## BODINE

DUNNO what i would do if i knew who did it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 09:48 PM~8989693
> *What  it  is  !
> *


not shyt just like hno: hno: hno: till i get my stuff from twinn :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:14 AM~8989836
> *DUNNO what i would do if i knew who did it
> *


i know who did it.. thats why she brought dudes over to fight me like a lil kid.. but then the dudes she brought over walked off on her, cuz they were pussies.. my brother in laws are some crazy dudes.. and one of her friedns is scared of them, so he wouldnt even come, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 10:15 PM~8989847
> *not shyt just like  hno:  hno:  hno: till i get my stuff from twinn :biggrin:
> *


not that im startin them soon .... just will be glad to have somethin from twin :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

shes from like an hour-2 hours away from indpls, and comes here like shes hard causin trouble, but yet everyone she hangs out with i went to school with and was friends with them, kind of hard to get someone to fight me that im friends with from school :uh: there were 3 chicks here ready to beat some ass too :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Does she have car ?? There are ways to fuck it up with out a trace ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 10:22 PM~8989884
> *Does  she  have  car ??    There  are  ways  to  fuck  it  up  with  out  a  trace  ?
> *


 :0 

shoot it up :cheesy: 








o wait ......without a trace


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

karo corn syrup is untraceable


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2007, 12:22 AM~8989884
> *Does  she  have  car ??    There  are  ways  to  fuck  it  up  with  out  a  trace  ?
> *


yea, but doin shit back they'd know it was me.. plus our lease is up nov 30th, and im going to wait a month after atleast, than bust every window out of her car prolly.. since she moved in like 6 months after us.


----------



## BODINE

is this one of the guys?















lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 13 2007, 12:24 AM~8989895
> *karo corn syrup is untraceable
> *


got some of that, used to give it to our daughter so she would shit when s he was younger :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:25 AM~8989899
> *is this one of the guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


prolly her dad, their crack heads


----------



## BODINE

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

WOW


----------



## BODINE

:angry: NOT ON WHORE LIST DIDI?


----------



## tyhodge07

i havent really been on much, been gone all day.. and im surfin the net tonight.. well right now.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 12 2007, 10:48 PM~8990034
> *i havent really been on much, been gone all day.. and im surfin the net tonight.. well right now.
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

who are these guys trying to screw?????? i think they are smoking crack...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-dr-hard-t...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 12 2007, 10:56 PM~8990071
> *who are these guys trying to screw?????? i think they are smoking crack...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-dr-hard-t...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


your watchin guys screw :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 12 2007, 10:20 PM~8989874
> *shes from like an hour-2 hours away from indpls, and comes here like shes hard causin trouble, but yet everyone she hangs out with i went to school with and was friends with them, kind of hard to get someone to fight me that im friends with from school :uh: there were 3 chicks here ready to beat some ass too :0
> *


hey tyler who is it she hangs out with and if u dont want it to come back on u just take some type of piss and pour it into her car or u can take a ping pong ball flatten one side and inject bleach into it hold on u said just mess her car up well dont do that cause that will blow the car up nevermind me on that last one.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 13 2007, 01:09 AM~8990136
> *hey tyler who is it she hangs out with and if u dont want it to come back on u just take some type of piss and pour it into her car or u can take a ping pong ball flatten one side and inject bleach into it hold on u said just mess her car up well dont do that cause that will blow the car up nevermind me on that last one.
> *


the dudes she brought over live over in fountain square, i dont know their names tho.. one dude said he has 2 warrents thats why he was scared and walked off :uh: i didnt know them dudes.. im talkin about the other dudes she wanted to come over.. one lives right by me and didnt come.


----------



## 8-Ball

the ones taht went to school with us who r they


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 13 2007, 02:00 AM~8990367
> *the ones taht went to school with us who r they
> *


dude named billy.. than the other dudes im cool with.. so they aint no problem.. but billy acts like a hardass, but i dont have a prob with him, would been different if he came over, but he didnt.. last name i dont know..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 12 2007, 11:20 PM~8989874
> *shes from like an hour-2 hours away from indpls, and comes here like shes hard causin trouble, but yet everyone she hangs out with i went to school with and was friends with them, kind of hard to get someone to fight me that im friends with from school :uh: there were 3 chicks here ready to beat some ass too :0
> *


yo you wanna get even ,heres a few (im a michanic )put 2 quarts of transmision fluid in her tank ,that shit will smoke like crazy she wouldnt want to drive it ,pour water in the tank the car will run like shit ,if you can get under her hood get a ballon and fill it with bbs and shuv it into the intake manifold,win the motor heats up the ballon melts ,and the bbs go to work on her motor ,turn her power off,pour brake fluid on her car and fuck up the paint ,cut a brake line ,get some vise grips and clamp her feul line closed ,loosen up all the lug nuts ,place a piece of paper behind the grill but make shure it covers the ac condenser compleatly ,make the car over heat ,get a lot of rags and shuv them up the tail pipe ,take all the shrader valves out the valve stems ,let the air out ,and put them back in ,get under her car and cut the starter wires ,cut the drive belts ,chain the car to a tree ,loosin the bumper bolts take the license plate ,report the car to the police ,tellem theres a chick driving around waving a gun , tellem she flashed your kids if you have kids ,tell them she tried to run you over,theres more but i think this might be enuf options


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. cut her brake line.. u talkin about killin ppl.. best thing that id get more enjoyment out of would be takin all the windows out with a crow bar..  she gonna look like ace ventura drivin down the road..


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2007, 11:21 PM~8990513
> *yo you wanna get even ,heres a few (im a michanic )put 2 quarts of transmision fluid in her tank ,that shit will smoke like crazy she wouldnt want to drive it ,pour water in the tank the car will run like shit ,if you can get under her hood get a ballon and fill it with bbs and shuv it into the intake manifold,win the motor heats up the ballon melts ,and the bbs go to work on her motor ,turn her power off,pour brake fluid on her car and fuck up the paint ,cut a brake line ,get some vise grips and clamp her feul line closed ,loosen up all the lug nuts ,place a piece of paper behind the grill but make shure it covers the ac condenser compleatly ,make the car over heat ,get a lot of rags and shuv them up the tail pipe ,take all the shrader valves out the valve stems ,let the air out ,and put them back in ,get under her car and cut the starter wires ,cut the drive belts ,chain the car to a tree ,loosin the bumper bolts take the license plate ,report the car to the police ,tellem theres a chick driving around waving a gun , tellem she flashed your kids if you have kids ,tell them she tried to run you over,theres more but i think this might be enuf options
> *



DAMN BRO IS THAT what you do to your customers to make sure they come back! So you can fix their shit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 13 2007, 01:27 AM~8990539
> *lol.. cut her brake line.. u talkin about killin ppl.. best thing that id get more enjoyment out of would be takin all the windows out with a crow bar..  she gonna look like ace ventura drivin down the road..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that wont kill no body,if shes smart shell hit a tree ,rear end sombody,but dont use a crow bar that makes too much noise ,use a spark plug ,break the white part off and use a lil spit on it ,put it in your hand and dont throw it real hard but just hard enuf ,and the window would shatter and if she has tints the glass will stay put untill she touches it ,or opens the door ,but dont do the windshield ,the insurance company will fix that ,but the others ,they wont


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2007, 01:33 AM~8990568
> *DAMN BRO IS THAT what you do to your customers to make sure they come back! So you can fix their shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw homie its for the customers that try to play games with the bread ,but it is job security :biggrin: j/k im honest with you ,untill you try to take advantage of me and my money,i dont get mad i get even


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

i just looked over at my cup to get a drink and seen this, thought it looked cool :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn that shit is good la bambas the one in broad ripple is really cool man those dudes r funny as hell


----------



## tyhodge07

la bambas is good food.. i always get the nachos, i wanna try the tortas, they look pretty damn good too.. i still love qudoba the most, their chicken is so good


----------



## Tip Slow

im tryon to find the topic on here where someone was put some led lights in a car.i can't seem to find it.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 13 2007, 01:58 AM~8991127
> *im tryon to find the topic on here where someone was put some led lights in a car.i can't seem to find it.
> *


heres my belair with leds
  

I dont have any other pics, cause i never finihsed it.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2007, 04:24 AM~8991162
> *heres my belair with leds
> 
> 
> I dont have any other pics, cause i never finihsed it.
> *


Thanks mademan im tryin to do a trunk setup and i was wonder how do you set it up?


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 10:20 PM~8982832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at my shit yes its a RAG yes its METAL and yes it Hops just to tell u o and it DONT GET STUCK.....straight out of SAN DIEGO....
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s9og8g&s=2


----------



## San Diego 619

o and NO WEIGHT....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 13 2007, 02:40 AM~8991175
> *Thanks mademan im tryin to do a trunk setup and i was wonder how do you set it up?
> *


the floor, side panels, and back panel are all cut the PERFECT shape/size from styrene and put in place, allthe seems are smoothed, then it will be flocked.

the i hae a set of machined pumps and dumps that will be used.

if you are looking for setups, then look on the lower first page of the main model forum, or the second page, there should be a thread called "hydro fest"


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2007, 05:04 AM~8991224
> *the floor, side panels, and back panel are all cut the PERFECT shape/size from styrene and put in place, allthe seems are smoothed, then it will be  flocked.
> 
> the i hae a set of machined pumps and dumps that will be used.
> 
> if you are looking for setups, then look on the lower first page of the main model forum, or the second page, there should be a thread called "hydro fest"
> *


Naw homie im talkin bout how do you connect the lights to the batts and how do you run the lights to the batts


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Oct 13 2007, 04:48 AM~8991195
> *look at my shit yes its a RAG yes its METAL and yes it Hops just to tell u o and it DONT GET STUCK.....straight out of SAN DIEGO....
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s9og8g&s=2
> *


eh homies look at the wagon real close,at the bottom on the right side it dosen't have a wheel on it :0 and the tree on the table is just proping it up :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2007, 01:21 AM~8990513
> *yo you wanna get even ,heres a few (im a michanic )put 2 quarts of transmision fluid in her tank ,that shit will smoke like crazy she wouldnt want to drive it ,pour water in the tank the car will run like shit ,if you can get under her hood get a ballon and fill it with bbs and shuv it into the intake manifold,win the motor heats up the ballon melts ,and the bbs go to work on her motor ,turn her power off,pour brake fluid on her car and fuck up the paint ,cut a brake line ,get some vise grips and clamp her feul line closed ,loosen up all the lug nuts ,place a piece of paper behind the grill but make shure it covers the ac condenser compleatly ,make the car over heat ,get a lot of rags and shuv them up the tail pipe ,take all the shrader valves out the valve stems ,let the air out ,and put them back in ,get under her car and cut the starter wires ,cut the drive belts ,chain the car to a tree ,loosin the bumper bolts take the license plate ,report the car to the police ,tellem theres a chick driving around waving a gun , tellem she flashed your kids if you have kids ,tell them she tried to run you over,theres more but i think this might be enuf options
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dade all thats baby moma drama right there.i know i don't want to fuck with you in the wrong way


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2007, 07:23 PM~8989260
> *sup lowandbeyond ,i got a question ,the elcamino ,is it a resin kit ,and what scale is it,and where can i get one from,pm me
> *




1/24th scale plastic 86 elco ss and a RESIN LS FRONT CLIP FROM TWINN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 08:47 AM~8991732
> *
> *










gary coleman


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 13 2007, 03:23 AM~8991256
> *eh homies look at the wagon real close,at the bottom on the right side it dosen't have a wheel on it :0 and the tree on the table is just proping it up :uh:
> *


lol i guess he just hopped it till the wheels fell off


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mofo talking about my shit. LMAO. The wheel fell off AT A MODEL SHOW! SCALE AUTO MAG DONE A ONLINE BIO OF THIS CAR ASWELL WITH NO BACK WHEEL. You build something then come back and try too talk shit. :uh: :uh: Can't even post your own pics. Fucking worthless. Your wasted surver space on here.  

Build something and get back to me. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8994769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  mofo talking about my shit.  LMAO.  The wheel fell off AT A MODEL SHOW!  SCALE AUTO MAG DONE A ONLINE BIO OF THIS CAR ASWELL WITH NO BACK WHEEL.    You build something then come back and try too talk shit.  :uh:  :uh:    Can't even post your own pics.  Fucking worthless.  Your wasted surver space on here.
> 
> Build something and get back to me.    :cheesy:
> *


i still say ya hopped it till the wheels came off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

been doing this most of the day with the lady

















told ya i was building a mini :biggrin: had to break the cycle of shit its actually a fun kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 13 2007, 12:23 AM~8991256
> *eh homies look at the wagon real close,at the bottom on the right side it dosen't have a wheel on it :0 and the tree on the table is just proping it up :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 04:45 PM~8994769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  mofo talking about my shit.  LMAO.  The wheel fell off AT A MODEL SHOW!  SCALE AUTO MAG DONE A ONLINE BIO OF THIS CAR ASWELL WITH NO BACK WHEEL.    You build something then come back and try too talk shit.  :uh:  :uh:    Can't even post your own pics.  Fucking worthless.  Your wasted surver space on here.
> 
> Build something and get back to me.    :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn RONIN dude she hand painted that? if so how much? :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 13 2007, 05:30 AM~8991270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dade all thats baby moma drama right there.i know i don't want to fuck with you in the wrong way
> *


well i was brought up not to hit a women ,so i just make them misarible like they tryied to do me ,shit that aint th worst that i have done itching powder in there bra ,mix hair removal cream in there face cream,in there hair perm and in the shampoo,shit this one time to my wife ,she pissed me off and i crazy glued the sheets wile she was in them you should have seen it that shit was funny as fuck ,and today she thinks i forgot and left the glue in the bed ,pour bleach into there laundry (the colors)man ill piss a bitch the fuck off,if i have a problem wit a dude 9 times out of 10 we gonna be fighting,***** gonna have to fade me,or respect me i dont fuck with no one and show respect to all those who surrounds me,thats real .but other than that i like to have fun with whatever comes my way,lifes too short to be misarible


----------



## old low&slo

mental note to self :
dont ever ever ever ever ever make dade county mad !!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 09:23 PM~8995258
> *damn RONIN dude she hand painted that?    if so how much?    :0  :0
> *


yup this is the top of it, its a lady of death theme showrod. she said no


----------



## tyhodge07

thats some good lookin shit.. my daughter said how much :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

got me another ticket tonight, thats like 4 or 5 this year


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 13 2007, 11:33 PM~8995309
> *mental note to self :
> dont ever ever ever ever ever make dade county mad !!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 14 2007, 12:21 AM~8995501
> *got me another ticket tonight, thats like 4 or 5 this year
> *


lead foot ,sighn blind ,road rage or mr officer was pist cause dunkin donuts was closed down or ran out of his faverit donut maby the coffe was stale ,i ran from a statetrooper one time ,and after a wile i pulled over and he told me give him one fukin reason why he shouldnt lock my black ass up ,i told him a few months ago my wife ran of with a state trooper ,and i thought you were trying to bring her back :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

no, he said i ran a red light, guess he was blind, cuz the light wasnt red, it was orange when i went through.. and than i said it was orange, he said, theres no orange lights in indiana, now im writng yor a ticket.. like wtf.. called 3 other cops with k9, he was all up in my shit like what u been doin where u comin from.. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

damn u all ran away........


----------



## tyhodge07

im here.. u ran away :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2007, 11:23 PM~8995260
> *well i was brought up not to hit a women ,so i just make them misarible like they tryied to do me ,shit that aint th worst that i have done itching powder in there bra ,mix hair removal cream in there face cream,in there hair perm and in the shampoo,shit this one time to my wife ,she pissed me off and i crazy glued the sheets wile she was in them you should have seen it that shit was funny as fuck ,and today she thinks i forgot and left the glue in the bed ,pour bleach into there laundry (the colors)man ill piss a bitch the fuck off,if i have a problem wit a dude 9 times out of 10 we gonna be fighting,***** gonna have to fade me,or respect me i dont fuck with no one and show respect to all those who surrounds me,thats real .but other than that i like to have fun with whatever comes my way,lifes too short to be misarible
> *


lol,if i ever come down there i know not to fuck with you man,can't have my 4 fucked up.the ball joint is al ready busted  :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 14 2007, 12:36 AM~8995606
> *lead foot ,sighn blind ,road rage or mr officer was pist cause dunkin donuts was closed down or ran out of his faverit donut maby the coffe was stale ,i ran from a statetrooper one time ,and after a wile i pulled over and he told me give him one fukin reason why he shouldnt lock my black ass up ,i told him a few months ago my wife ran of with a state trooper ,and i thought you were trying to bring her back  :biggrin:
> *


don't seem like that here :0 fuckin pigs :angry:


----------



## BODINE

saw this on the way home :0 somebody got hurt


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 04:55 AM~8996213
> *saw this on the way home  :0  somebody got hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KILLED


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 04:05 AM~8996218
> *KILLED
> *


other side was a little worse :0 ...not enough light for cell phone pic tho


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 05:06 AM~8996220
> *other side was a little worse :0 ...not enough light for cell phone pic tho
> *


a semi hit tha.....no no no a train hit the fucker


----------



## BODINE

just shot one coat clear on the 60 one more later then put together in couple days


----------



## BODINE

im gonna need little help when i get my resins.....how to prepare to paint


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:30 AM~8996311
> *im gonna need little help when i get my resins.....how to prepare to paint
> *


you never worked with resin???? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:41 AM~8996317
> *you never worked with resin???? :0
> *


nope got 5 nice ones on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:43 AM~8996318
> *nope got 5 nice ones on the way  :biggrin:
> *


and.....???


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 

1 2 door caprice
1 2 door big body
1 4 door big body
1 4 door 90-92 caddi
1 4 door 77-79 caddi

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:47 AM~8996324
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 1 2 door caprice
> 1 2 door big body
> 1 4 door big body
> 1 4 door 90-92 caddi
> 1 4 door 77-79 caddi
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: lucky fucker :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:50 AM~8996327
> *:cheesy: lucky fucker :angry:
> *


yeah im gonna be like







when i get them


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:51 AM~8996329
> *yeah im gonna be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i get them
> *


have that box casted for me,i got $$$


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:53 AM~8996331
> *have that box casted for me,i got $$$
> *


ive never casted.....lol...i wish...... hit twinn up ...good guy, and prices


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:55 AM~8996333
> *ive never casted.....lol...i wish...... hit twinn up ...good guy, and prices
> *


$60???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:57 AM~8996337
> *$60???
> *


not sure i think better then that we done trade


----------



## BODINE

lowandbeyond where you at ?

computer still down at work?

i got some clear on!!!

so im gonna wait till like mon. or tue to glue all chrome on 

let clear cure REAL GOOD


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:58 AM~8996338
> *not sure i think better then that we done trade
> *


i mighth just get another 4 door and put some 22-24's on it.nothin bigger


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:02 AM~8996343
> *i mighth just get another 4 door and put some 22-24's on it.nothin bigger
> *


do a LoLO :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ill sell it on ebay ...everything sells there....one day it worked and next day i try to turn on and nothin

nothin happen t it just wont turn on :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:04 AM~8996346
> *do a LoLO  :biggrin:
> *


No,who ever on here gets em there gona turn em into lowlows and i don't think it's right.i don't think a car sould have dubs or daytons on.sould be kept factory stock(real cars)but ever one that gets these 2 door and cadis turn em inot lowlow.Im not and if someone has somethin say about it,let it be


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:10 AM~8996352
> *No,who ever on here gets em there gona turn em into lowlows and i don't think it's right.i don't think a car sould have dubs or daytons on.sould be kept factory stock(real cars)but ever one that gets these 2 door and cadis turn em inot lowlow.Im not and if someone has somethin say about it,let it be
> *


but you said 22's or 24's .......thats not stock?

lol,,,,, stock would be like some 15" hubcaps ...lol


----------



## BODINE

dade :0 

:wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:12 AM~8996355
> *but you said 22's or 24's .......thats not stock?
> 
> lol,,,,, stock would be like some 15" hubcaps ...lol
> *


i know but im talkin bout a real car turned into a lowlow or a donk,i really don't like the idea of doin that to a 4 door box chevy model car,just somethin new


----------



## BODINE

just keep building then

and pics of course 


might trade you my camera for a kit and you can try to fix it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:17 AM~8996363
> *
> 
> just keep building then
> 
> and pics of course
> might trade you my camera for a kit and you can try to fix it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


an unopen kit right?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:19 AM~8996367
> *an unopen kit right?
> *


as long as its not painted and complete .... remeber i dont know whats wong with it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:20 AM~8996370
> *as long as its not painted and complete .... remeber i dont know whats wong with it
> *


k :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:25 AM~8996373
> *k :biggrin:
> *


ill keep my memory stick with pics mon it 

what complete kite you got ?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:27 AM~8996376
> *ill keep my memory stick with pics mon it
> 
> what complete kite you got ?
> *


none but ill buy one :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

workin they go from like 65-100 on ebay...

may just need to be taken apart and clean any sticky shyt out of it 

daught spilled somethin few months ago...but i cleaned ....and it werked .....so dunno

if you know anyone good with electrical stuff let try to fix


----------



## BODINE

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...=&fsop=1&fsoo=1


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:30 AM~8996382
> *workin they go from like 65-100 on ebay...
> 
> may just need to be taken apart and clean any sticky shyt out of it
> 
> daught spilled somethin few months ago...but i cleaned ....and it werked .....so dunno
> 
> if you know anyone good with electrical stuff let try to fix
> *


yea homie i think i have someone that can fix it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:34 AM~8996385
> *yea homie i think i have someone that can fix it
> *


look on link if you fix it worth a lot more then a kit .....what kit can you get me


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:32 AM~8996384
> *http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...=&fsop=1&fsoo=1
> *


is it this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-CYBER-SHOT-DSC-P4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

link dont work


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:36 AM~8996389
> *look on link if you fix it worth a lot more then a kit .....what kit can you get me
> *


What ya lookin for???my homie is some for $5 a kit


----------



## Tip Slow

> is it this one?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-CYBER-SHOT-DSC-P4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:38 AM~8996393
> *What ya lookin for???my homie is some for $5 a kit
> *


elco?
dually?
80's pick up?
escalade?
toyota truck?
53 bel air?
57 bel air?


----------



## BODINE

> is it this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-CYBER-SHOT-DSC-P4...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> give me item number,,,, link not workin
Click to expand...


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:41 AM~8996395
> *elco?
> dually?
> 80's pick up?
> escalade?
> toyota truck?
> 53 bel air?
> 57 bel air?
> *


yep two 78-79 lowrider ones.Their purple,he might have a 80's pickup


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:44 AM~8996398
> *yep two  78-79 lowrider ones.Their purple,he might have a 80's pickup
> *


ill take a lowrider elco


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:43 AM~8996396
> *give me item number,,,, link not workin
> *


200160590475


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:50 AM~8996404
> *200160590475
> *


same one


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:49 AM~8996400
> *ill take a lowrider elco
> *


cool homie ill get at em as soon a possible.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:52 AM~8996407
> *same one
> *


yeea homie i like that :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:52 AM~8996408
> *cool homie ill get at em as soon a possible.
> *


let me know


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:54 AM~8996413
> *yeea homie i like that :biggrin:
> *


but remember it wont turn on


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:55 AM~8996418
> *but remember it wont turn on
> *


yea homie ill see if i can get it fixed,well im loggin off to get some shut eye,holla at ya tonight,see ya


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 06:57 AM~8996424
> *yea homie ill see if i can get it fixed,well im loggin off to get some shut eye,holla at ya tonight,see ya
> *


LATA


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

drew carry hosts price is right tomorrow, :0 first day, its gonna be good with him hosting


----------



## Blue s10

:uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 14 2007, 05:47 PM~8998687
> *drew carry hosts price is right tomorrow, :0 first day, its gonna be good with him hosting
> *


My buddy went to the taping..said he was there for like 5 hours and met drew carry and stuff.


----------



## tyhodge07

drews a funny guy.. im gonna have to watch it, even tho the shows always been good before, but i think itll be more entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

The price is wrong bitch!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 04:15 AM~8996168
> *don't seem like that here :0 fuckin pigs :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a paint ball target practice range


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 14 2007, 07:14 PM~8999149
> *The price is wrong bitch!
> *


lol that was the best part of the whole movie freakin bob barker kickin ass!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 14 2007, 10:11 PM~9000610
> *lol that was the best part of the whole movie freakin bob barker kickin ass!!!
> *


????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Oct 14 2007, 08:11 PM~9000610-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol that was the best part of the whole movie freakin bob barker kickin ass!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEA!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Oct 15 2007, 12:05 AM~9002632
> *????
> *



happy gilmore. Way b4 your time.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 15 2007, 02:15 AM~9002679
> *HELL YEA!!!!
> happy gilmore.  Way b4 your time.
> *


ooo ok


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 now thats what im talkin about :biggrin:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2160310


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :worship: 
i have to get one of these, watch the vid too
http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/09/27/led-co...able/#more-1150


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 15 2007, 03:43 AM~9003008
> *:0 :worship:
> i have to get one of these, watch the vid too
> http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/09/27/led-co...able/#more-1150
> *


Nice


----------



## tyhodge07

never thought about using one of these with my dremel, boy this would make shit alot easier :cheesy:
http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?targ...html&lang=en-us


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 15 2007, 04:07 AM~9003038
> *never thought about using one of these with my dremel, boy this would make shit alot easier :cheesy:
> http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?targ...html&lang=en-us
> *


yea it would


----------



## LowandBeyond

started on the MOSTHATED CC elco the other day after the "sexty 1" :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338082

got everything shaved up but inside the bed. Sitting in primer right now. Going to just take a sheet of styrene and make a false floor in the bed instead of trying to shave inside there with bondo and shit. Got the sunroof opened and I think everything I need to go to work on it. :cheesy: The weather should be getting nice here so I can paint. Got the red and orange to make the gold, everything else is gravy.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

uffin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 13 2007, 11:34 PM~8995313
> *yup this is the top of it,  its a lady of death theme showrod. she said no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats some talent right there


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

MONTEMAN TRYING TO LOAD PICS.


----------



## vengence

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2007, 01:25 AM~9010958
> *MONTEMAN TRYING TO LOAD PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mademan

bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is the answer, lol ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9010882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah that will leave a mark !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




do it, just don't lift it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 01:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well now you now.its fuckin ugly. :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 02:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



be careful, pancho might see that :0


----------



## BODINE

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:02 AM~9012561
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a few of them, but the hi riser ones.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 16 2007, 10:30 AM~9013895
> *i got a few of them, but the hi riser ones.
> *


I just got home from walmart and I picked up a few of the 71 impalas n the american grafitti series!!! and the 2 new glasshouses, freakin nice!!


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont see many new ones out around me anymore.. ecspecially lowriders, its all donks or rods..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9014183
> *i dont see many new ones out around me anymore.. ecspecially lowriders, its all donks or rods..
> *


yup


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9014183
> *i dont see many new ones out around me anymore.. ecspecially lowriders, its all donks or rods..
> *



why you need some? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9014604
> *why you need some?  :biggrin:
> *


na, i got a shit load


----------



## tyhodge07

its dark outside, lets bring this to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9014183
> *i dont see many new ones out around me anymore.. ecspecially lowriders, its all donks or rods..
> *


cheaper to build and more practical than lowriders


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i like......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by mademan+Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011713-->
> 
> 
> 
> bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 07:47 AM~9012743
> *be careful, pancho might see that :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Oct 16 2007, 05:48 PM~9017128
> *:0 i like......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011713
> *bored.... figured id see how a hi-riser big body would look........ ghey is  the answer, lol  ID NEVER build it like this, haha it was just to see what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LEAVE IT LOW!!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 15 2007, 07:25 PM~9010958
> *MONTEMAN TRYING TO LOAD PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*****THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND*****
You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 16 2007, 08:17 PM~9018329
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> :yes:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

..... home from work..... room temp pizza is the shit at 4:23 in the morning......


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## vengence

lol lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:0


----------



## vengence

hahaha


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 17 2007, 11:47 PM~9026877
> *:0
> *


----------



## BODINE

i got theses for 5.00 each :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

my big lots dont have model kits


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 11:04 PM~9027432
> *my big lots dont have model kits
> *


 :angry: wish i had more money they had like 6-8 more of each , except the 84 gmc i got only 2


----------



## ElRafa

You got a hell of a deal


----------



## BODINE

just got this big shel from work , came in handy :cheesy: .....

i work at grocery store get a lot of shyt.....it had sun tan lotion on it ...lol










GOT THIS BIG 6FT CARDBOARD DISPLAY ALSO


----------



## BODINE

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: BODINE, fronksy, LowandBeyond, chevyman1962, mademan, dink, crxlowrider, Blue s10, ridin505style, dave nelson, DoUgH, ElRafa, tequila sunrise
DAMN


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:30 PM~9027878
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: BODINE, fronksy, LowandBeyond, chevyman1962, mademan, dink, crxlowrider, Blue s10, ridin505style, dave nelson, DoUgH, ElRafa, tequila sunrise
> DAMN
> *



you can scratch me from that list. damn works got all kinds of shit blocked. can't see MOST of the pics. About to say fuckit, i'm out. :angry: :angry: 

After a couple weeks ago when someone hacked our shit, they crackin down for alittle while. :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 09:07 PM~9027049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 18 2007, 03:14 AM~9028066
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 what time is it there, like 9 pm?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.ejb.com/video/17284/Dont_taze_me__the_rap.html



Nice shit here !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 12:15 AM~9028070
> *:0 what time is it there, like 9 pm?
> *



nope.........3:45 am :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 01:51 AM~9028184
> *nope.........3:45 am  :biggrin:
> *


3:03 here............... can i not see votes till i vote?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 03:03 AM~9028225
> *3:03 here............... can i not see votes till i vote?
> *



It has button tthat says show vote results !


----------



## BODINE

we should post funny pics for lowandbeyond :cheesy: 




































oooooooo wait never mind he cant see them :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:23 AM~9028265
> *we should post funny pics for lowandbeyond  :cheesy:
> oooooooo wait never mind he cant see them :0
> *




fucker!!!! :angry:


----------



## BODINE

where is it you werk low?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:26 AM~9028275
> *where is it you werk low?
> *



Celadon trucking. We haul and store Cummins parts. :0 


Why you going to call them and tell them to unblock this shit!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:28 AM~9028277
> *Celadon trucking.    We haul and store Cummins parts.  :0
> Why you going to call them and tell them to unblock this shit!!!!
> *


hahah what city n state ill call and fuck with em


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:30 AM~9028283
> *hahah what city n state ill call and fuck with em
> *



tell them about 50 motherfuckers from layitlow are going to come in there and go postal on their asses if LowandBeyond don't get shit unblocked up in here. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

5501 Travis Rd 
Greenwood, IN 46143?

1001 Hurricane St 
Franklin, IN 46131 

1400 W Thompson Rd 
Indianapolis, IN 46217

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:36 AM~9028295
> *5501 Travis Rd
> Greenwood, IN 46143?
> 
> 1001 Hurricane St
> Franklin, IN 46131
> 
> 1400 W Thompson Rd
> Indianapolis, IN 46217
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




what is that? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:37 AM~9028297
> *what is that?      :0  :0  :0
> *


you work at any? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:38 AM~9028299
> *you work at any? :cheesy:
> *



nope but thats us. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:40 AM~9028309
> *nope but thats us.    :biggrin:
> *


what city then? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

try Celadon dedicated services.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:42 AM~9028314
> *what city then? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




world motherfucking wide!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:43 AM~9028319
> *world motherfucking wide!!!    :biggrin:
> *


i wanted to call ur office and fck with people and you here bout it 

what you sell , diesel parts?


----------



## BODINE

pouring here now .......im like 30 -40 miles from fl/al state line on fl. panhandle


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:48 AM~9028328
> *i wanted to call ur office and fck with people and you here bout it
> 
> what you sell , diesel parts?
> *



make it worst. make it worst. :biggrin: 




naw, we don't sell shit. The parts come in on a semi truck. we unload it and store it or ship it right back out to the cummins plants. We go the "mid range" plant up the street for the dodge engines. we got the industrial center down the road. Its like earth movers and trains, tanks and all that. There is another in columbus for other engines. Jamestown NY. Mexico. Over seas, like south america, NC, indy, Franklin.......................

They all build different shit.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:42 AM~9028315
> *try Celadon dedicated services.
> *


didnt get anything


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:01 AM~9028363
> *make it worst.  make it worst.    :biggrin:
> naw,  we don't sell shit.    The parts come in on a semi truck.  we unload it and store it or ship it right back out to the cummins plants.    We go the "mid range" plant up the street for the dodge engines.  we got the industrial center down the road.  Its like earth movers and trains,  tanks and all that.  There is another in columbus for other engines.  Jamestown NY.  Mexico.  Over seas,  like south america,  NC,  indy,  Franklin.......................
> 
> They all build different shit.
> *



can you get anything :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:03 AM~9028365
> *didnt get anything
> *



thats how small we are. WE are a branch off of Celadon trucking. we are just alittle warehouse with about 80 workers all 3 shifts. Pretty layed back place. only about 8 people work the night shift. :biggrin: Not bad for 15$ per hour. Sit on a forktruck or in the office on Lil.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:04 AM~9028369
> *can you get anything  :0
> *



NO BITCH!!!!!




its the diesels homie. You don't need anything.  we don't fuck with them wanna be hemis. Only the raw power of the cummins diesels!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:06 AM~9028372
> *NO BITCH!!!!!
> its the diesels homie.  You don't need anything.
> *


if it was DODGE shyt i would but not fckin diesels :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:08 AM~9028374
> *if it was DODGE shyt i would but not fckin diesels  :angry:
> *



my post edited. Read fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:09 AM~9028376
> *my post edited.  Read fucker.    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


:twak: 



did you see this pick of my new shelf with my un open kits ?



































o .........nevermind ,...................lol.................u cant


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so if my next truck is a diesel u can hook me up with a turbocharger? :biggrin: 




:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 03:12 AM~9028380
> *so if my next truck is a diesel u can hook me up with a turbocharger?  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 18 2007, 02:12 AM~9028379-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> :twak:
> did you see this pick of my new shelf with my un open kits ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o .........nevermind ,...................lol.................u cant
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 02:12 AM~9028380
> *so if my next truck is a diesel u can hook me up with a turbocharger?  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



NO BITCH!!!!!! 


I'm not getting fired for any of you fucks. :biggrin: We got thousands of them sitting right in front of me RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:14 AM~9028384
> *LOL.    :angry:  :angry:
> NO BITCH!!!!!!
> I'm not getting fired for any of you fucks.    :biggrin:    We got thousands of them sitting right in front of me RIGHT NOW!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dont think a diesel turbo would work in my wanna be hemi :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well wishful thinkin i want my next truck to be a crew cab dually chevy or gmc.... but i'd take one of them new Toyota Tudra crew cabs....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:16 AM~9028387
> *dont think a diesel turbo would work in my wanna be hemi :angry:
> *



Anything will work with alittle thinking involved. 



but then again that wannabe HEMI wouldn't hold it. Its would blow quicker than shit. :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:18 AM~9028393
> *Anything will work with alittle thinking involved.
> but then again that wannabe HEMI wouldn't hold it.  Its would blow quicker than shit.    :0  :0
> *


my 3.5 will haul ass .....pretty fast for v6 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:19 PM~9028395
> *my 3.5 will haul ass .....pretty fast for v6  :biggrin:
> *


thats about all it can haul too... :biggrin: can't be too big of an ass either....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 18 2007, 02:18 AM~9028392-->
> 
> 
> 
> well wishful thinkin i want my next truck to be a crew cab dually chevy or gmc.... but i'd take one of them new Toyota Tudra crew cabs....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=368875
> watch this and see whats up.
> 
> Now a toy with a diesal. thats whats up. Yoda supost to do one. Some Jeeps are too I think. Little bitty 4 cylinder diesels. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:19 AM~9028395
> *my 3.5 will haul ass .....pretty fast for v6  :biggrin:
> *



yea, my 3.4 L V6 in the camaro will get the job done if need be. But is lighter than fuck and all fiberglass. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 03:23 AM~9028399
> *thats about all it can haul too...  :biggrin:  can't be too big of an ass either....
> *


nonoonoonnon the 2.7 sucks ass ......3.5 has 250 hp and hemi ....wellll  


i can do what ever hemi does,,,,just little slower 

i dont think 2.7 will burnout, or do doughnuts :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm pretty beat up tonight.... won't be on much longer... was cuttin this shit today... making window sills...... 










average piece was about 9x74..... and that thick solid stone..... heavy shit....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 02:27 AM~9028404
> *i'm pretty beat up tonight.... won't be on much longer... was cuttin this shit today... making window sills......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> average piece was about 9x74..... and that thick solid stone..... heavy shit....
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

WHAT A WHORE :uh: 



Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 77,948 95 1.18% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 10,442 92 1.15% 
newmovementrider Oct 2003 3,455 79 0.98% 
Skim May 2005 22,114 66 0.82% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 65,232 59 0.74% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 13,148 58 0.72% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 12,233 53 0.66% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 19,968 51 0.64% 
BODINE Aug 2002 5,389 49 0.61% 
OneSexy95Fleetwood Aug 2004 13,717 46 0.57%


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:32 AM~9028410
> * :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:34 AM~9028411
> *WHAT A WHORE  :uh:
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 77,948 95 1.18%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 10,442 92 1.15%
> newmovementrider Oct 2003 3,455 79 0.98%
> Skim May 2005 22,114 66 0.82%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 65,232 59 0.74%
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 13,148 58 0.72%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 12,233 53 0.66%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 19,968 51 0.64%
> BODINE Aug 2002 5,389 49 0.61%
> OneSexy95Fleetwood Aug 2004 13,717 46 0.57%
> *




its the time zone I'm in.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:35 AM~9028413
> *its the time zone I'm in.
> *


MUST BE SAME here too.... didnt think i would be on there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quit bullshittin u both kno u whores..... now where my money at bitches!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

so what clear can i use on Elco?

testors?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:37 AM~9028417
> *so what clear can i use on Elco?
> 
> testors?
> *




testors high gloss never gave me any troubles.  

You want me to clear b4 shipping?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:38 AM~9028419
> *testors high gloss never gave me any troubles.
> 
> You want me to clear b4 shipping?
> *


thats up to you i got 3 cans of testors  

but if you want go ahead :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:39 AM~9028421
> *thats up to you i got 3 cans of testors
> 
> but if you want go ahead  :cheesy:
> *



lets see what the weathers going to do. Fucking rain and cold not good for the paint. :biggrin: 

but then again, the familys leaving here early next week. i can do it inside the house. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:40 AM~9028422
> *lets see what the weathers going to do.  Fucking rain and cold not good for the paint.    :biggrin:
> 
> but then again,  the familys leaving here early next week.  i can do it inside the house.    :cheesy:
> *


do it inside a bag and breathe in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:42 AM~9028425
> *do it inside a bag and breathe in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and in and outin and  :0
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel: you'll never get you elco like that.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:44 AM~9028427
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:    you'll never get you elco like that.
> *


 :nosad: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:45 AM~9028428
> *:nosad:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



i smoke my brain cells up not huff them!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 03:46 AM~9028429
> *i smoke my brain cells up not huff them!!!!!!
> *


hahahaha i drink not smoke  , and im going to bed 



c ya later


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite whore.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 02:47 AM~9028431
> *hahahaha i drink not smoke   , and im going to bed
> c ya later
> *




I got about another hour of none see pics ass bullshit!!!!! Can't wait to get home and check out the 60 you built!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukk it i'm out too... got more of that shit to cut tomorrow anyway..... :banghead:


----------



## Tip Slow

2,000 POST


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

I'M ON VACATION BITCHES!!!!!!

dont have to see work til the 29th  and i might be goin to dallas saturday..... 
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 18 2007, 12:24 PM~9030350
> *I'M ON VACATION BITCHES!!!!!!
> 
> dont have to see work til the 29th  and i might be goin to dallas saturday.....
> :biggrin:
> *


bye. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

im gonna have to go check another one bout 25 miles away :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

TORNADO that went through downtown Pensacola


----------



## BODINE




----------



## drnitrus

HOLY SHIT MAN!!!


----------



## BODINE

been crazy here since last night

we have got like 6 or 7 inches of rain just since last night

i saw cool video of the tornado touching down and shyt flying in air a cam

on top of a big building in downtown caught all on tape


----------



## BODINE

new Man v/s Wild tonight


----------



## tyhodge07

that shows pretty cool.. some of them are boring tho.

i like how its made better tho


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 03:40 PM~9032091
> *that shows pretty cool.. some of them are boring tho.
> 
> i like how its made better tho
> *


i watch that also, thats a good one


----------



## BODINE

anyone seen one of these :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 07:50 PM~9033040
> *anyone seen one of these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep theyve been out over a year now, i had the blue monte one, but they look sorta weird


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 06:48 PM~9033486
> *yep theyve been out over a year now, i had the blue monte one, but they look sorta weird
> *


but mine is the red package i cant find em on ebay 

go find em for me :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 08:49 PM~9033500
> *but mine is the red package i cant find em on ebay
> 
> go find em for me  :biggrin:
> *


isnt the red package, just a rerelease package?


----------



## tyhodge07

isnt it called high rider or somethin?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 06:52 PM~9033522
> *isnt the red package, just a rerelease package?
> *


i have no clue ........they are high rizers, or risers


----------



## vengence

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

hi-rakers


----------



## tyhodge07

look on the bottom and see if u can read what it says


----------



## tyhodge07

nope, i cant find any with the red backing, just the normal blue one.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 07:06 PM~9033614
> *look on the bottom and see if u can read what it says
> *


bottom of what ? :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 09:14 PM~9033671
> *bottom of what ? :cheesy:
> *


nm, it says what series it is.. but u told me


----------



## Ronin

testing my new backdrop with my girls rod, yes thats hand painted


----------



## Ronin




----------



## tyhodge07

tell her good job, turned out nice


----------



## tyhodge07

and this kid will not go to sleep.. her cryin and screamin is so annoying :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 06:48 PM~9033885
> *and this kid will not go to sleep.. her cryin and screamin is so annoying :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: WELCOME TO PARENTHOOD :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

welcome, shes almost 2 yrs old, and will not go to bed or sleep trough the night.. :uh: shes got to have insomnia or something, lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 06:52 PM~9033920
> *welcome, shes almost 2 yrs old, and will not go to bed or sleep trough the night.. :uh: shes got to have insomnia or something, lol
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## Ronin

my next project


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now thats one i'd really like to see...... do a baby window.....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 18 2007, 08:28 PM~9034663
> *my next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now that low....


please tell me you have more pics of it.... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 18 2007, 06:52 PM~9033920
> *welcome, shes almost 2 yrs old, and will not go to bed or sleep trough the night.. :uh: shes got to have insomnia or something, lol
> *



i have a 2 yr old nephew, he is the coolest baby ever BUT, he dont want to go to sleep either, i think its because they are just learning more and more shit, and they dont want to go to bed cuz there more stuff to play with when there not asleep... :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

im going to big lots in pensacola today :0 

got enough to buy 5 more kits :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

4 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, themonteman, Ronin

still doin the tires?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 18 2007, 06:44 PM~9033848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: thats badass!!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## southside groovin

well i guess im up. between my dog and my wife i dunno how i get any sleep around here


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 05:37 AM~9036768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i thought it was the neighbors :0


----------



## drnitrus

BAD ASS i can see her getting hired for some mural work soon :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Ronin+Oct 18 2007, 08:44 PM~9033848-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry my older son is 3 and still doesnt sleep through the night completly
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 08:52 PM~9033920
> *welcome, shes almost 2 yrs old, and will not go to bed or sleep trough the night.. :uh: shes got to have insomnia or something, lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is TIIIIIIGHT. Can wait to see you start on it!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ronin_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9034663
> *my next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

STILL RAINING HERE :uh: 

we have got 14 1/2 inches since tue night :0 

9 inches in last 24hrs


----------



## BODINE

:angry:   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 07:36 AM~9037084
> *STILL RAINING HERE  :uh:
> 
> we have got 14 1/2 inches since tue night  :0
> 
> 9 inches in last 24hrs
> *


get a raft. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 06:46 AM~9037143
> *get a raft. :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

AFTER I OPENED PACKAGE FROM TWINN :0


----------



## BODINE

got few more from big lots


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 04:11 AM~9036730
> *4 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, themonteman, Ronin
> 
> still doin the tires?
> *


takin a break to get some cars done


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## BODINE

what kit do i use to finish this :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 18 2007, 09:28 PM~9034663
> *my next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fucking dope! When are you starting on it???

Who makes/sells those rims/tires? Anyone know?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 03:11 PM~9040534
> *got few more from big lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any ideas of what i coul do with 3 of the escalade kits?


----------



## BiggC

I hit up the Big Lots here and got the last 3 they had, 2 Escalade EXTs and a 300C.

They told me they would be getting more in tomorrow so I'm gonna have my brother go check it out for me. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2007, 06:39 PM~9041768
> *I hit up the Big Lots here and got the last 3 they had, 2 Escalade EXTs and a 300C.
> 
> They told me they would be getting more in tomorrow so I'm gonna have my brother go check it out for me.  :biggrin:
> *


im broke till tueday


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 06:44 AM~9037131
> *:angry:      :angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the daily weather here homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2007, 05:39 PM~9041768
> *I hit up the Big Lots here and got the last 3 they had, 2 Escalade EXTs and a 300C.
> 
> They told me they would be getting more in tomorrow so I'm gonna have my brother go check it out for me.  :biggrin:
> *


on 23rd and noland? i bought a 300 and a esclade .... hoping for more, keep me posted.......


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: 

Anybody wanna trade PM me.


----------



## vengence

holy mother of god,thats alot of escalades


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I went big lots on 95th and Nall ! They had a ton of the Little mustang II and corvettes ! but All i picked up was a 51 fleetline !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2007, 10:36 PM~9043600
> *I  went  big  lots  on  95th  and  Nall !  They  had  a  ton  of  the  Little  mustang  II    and  corvettes !  but  All  i  picked  up    was a  51  fleetline !
> *


thats it,im makin a trip to big lots as soon as i can...


----------



## tyhodge07

mine must be the only that doesnt sell them. or i didnt look good enough. ill stop by tomorrow and just see what they got.. even tho im not buyin nothing cuz i dont have the extra $$ ti spend.  plus i got the festivle im goin to tomorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 05:22 PM~9040968
> *what kit do i use to finish this  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The big body impala ss ! Or the old time caprice snap kit!


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, 2 am already


----------



## tyhodge07

im out :wave:


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
just a couple thoughts on these big lots kits .

1 hey ty you have to look through their entire toy section as I found them in like 3 differnt aisles.
2 you guys want to trade kits as it seems each biglots might have different kits.

3 we could just trade even up and you pay to ship to me and I pay to ship to you.
we could network the big lot stores amongst ourselves and really take advantage of a cool situation. we could all end up with kits we want at a great price.

and we could say in order to trade it has to have the biglots 5.00 price tag on it.

we could all really make out on this deal if we work together.
we could post up what each others stores have available.
we could start a big lots thread
just an idea if anybody is interested.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2007, 01:55 AM~9044341
> *hey guys
> just a couple thoughts on these big lots kits .
> 
> 1  hey ty you have to look through their entire toy section as I found them in like 3 differnt aisles.
> 2  you guys want to trade kits as it seems each biglots might have different kits.
> 
> 3 we could just trade even up and you pay to ship to me and I pay to ship to you.
> we could network the big lot stores amongst ourselves and really take advantage of a cool situation. we could all end up with kits we want at a great price.
> 
> and we could say in order to trade  it has to have the biglots 5.00 price tag on it.
> 
> we could all really make out on this deal if we work together.
> we could post up what each others stores have available.
> we could start a big lots thread
> just an idea if anybody is interested.
> *



Thats what im talking about! I just picked up whatever i would build but if you guys are interested in anything i picked up I'll trade for another kit straight up! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2007, 10:36 PM~9043600
> *I  went   big  lots  on   95th   and  Nall !   They   had  a  ton   of  the  Little  mustang  II     and  corvettes !  but  All  i  picked  up    was a  51  fleetline !
> *


:0 
Wanna trade! 

Better yet i wanna see you build this one. I still have not seen you build anything earlier than a 62

Well besides a 40 ford :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

anybody want to trade for a big lots 76 glasshouse?????
I have extra ones


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 19 2007, 10:25 PM~9043511
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> Anybody wanna trade PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## BODINE

:0 my son got his first touchdown today :cheesy: 

he got 1 before but it was called back for linman holding :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2007, 12:57 AM~9049204
> *:0
> *


him and one other boy fastest on team :cheesy: 

he ran 30 yards then other runner and penaltys out them back 15 yards....then let him run again and broke tackle and juked and had bout 25 yd td .....and he is second smallest on team :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2007, 02:59 AM~9049223
> *him and one other boy fastest on team  :cheesy:
> 
> he ran 30 yards then other runner and penaltys out them back 15 yards....then let him run again and broke tackle and juked and had bout 25 yd td .....and he is second smallest on team  :biggrin:
> *


we went to that festival today, and my little cuz came up to me, and first thing he said was, i about broke my leg in my game today, lol.. he's like a lineman or something, and his leg got stuck under a kid and he got pushed the other way.. he also got accepted for the all star team, and their undefeated for the 2nd year in a row. :0


----------



## BODINE

cool..... its fun wathcin them ,,, i fim it every game


----------



## tyhodge07

i havent been to one of his games yet, i need to go, they ask me all the time, they got like 2 games left, ill try to get to one of these, i played 9 years until i got hurt and didnt feel like playin anymore.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2007, 05:38 AM~9044979
> *anybody want to trade for a big lots 76 glasshouse?????
> I have extra ones
> *


how much u get them for? PM me.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 01:06 AM~9049255
> *how much u get them for? PM me.....
> *


he got em for 5.00 at big lots i think 


i bought 13 kits but didnt have those here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 20 2007, 09:08 PM~9049263
> *he got em for 5.00 at big lots i think
> i bought 13 kits but didnt have those here
> *


 don't got any big lots here in hawaii....


----------



## Guest

Mine has them here, got a couple of them today. Also got a couple of the 68 Camaro's when I opened them the had the Camaro body and chrome but everything else was for a Corvette.


----------



## tyhodge07

i had over 30 pages in my photobucket, im deletin a shit load, now lets see how many broken links i cause :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

My nephew plays, this is he's and the teams first time and so far they've only lost the very first game and have shut out every team since then. And today they shut out the other team 66 to 0.

He's in the gray sleves.








Sackin the QB


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 20 2007, 09:12 PM~9049283
> *Mine has them here, got a couple of them today. Also got a couple of the 68 Camaro's when I opened them the had the Camaro body and chrome but everything else was for a Corvette.
> *


consider yourself lucky..... u got a cool motor for your camaro....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 01:10 AM~9049275
> *don't got any big lots here in hawaii....
> *


damn i got
3 escalade exts
3 84 gmc pickup short bed
1 50 ford vert 
1 300c
1 78 lil red express dodge
1 69 riviera
1 mercury couger street machine
1 59 elco
1 64 gto


----------



## Guest

No frame is corvette also just extras for the parts box.If you need any of the 76's let me know they had some left.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 20 2007, 09:15 PM~9049299
> *damn i got
> 3 escalade exts
> 3 84 gmc pickup short bed
> 1 50 ford vert
> 1 300c
> 1 78 lil red express dodge
> 1 69 riviera
> 1 mercury couger street machine
> 1 59 elco
> 1 64 gto
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

i saw more rivieras, escalades,and 300c,couger,50 ford , 

im broke till tuesday ...ill be checkin again tho


----------



## tyhodge07

went from over 30 pages to almost 6 pages :0 only got 3 on the 7th


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

you need somethin oldskoo?


----------



## tyhodge07

what would u guys do.. if we renew here, since we've decided to wait another year for a house.. but if we renew here, rent will go up 25 bucks, to 520.. or we can move to another newer place, which is 581, but has 2 full baths, 979 sq ft. and also a washer and dryer hook-ups, where here we dont and have alittle over 900sq ft and have had problems with bitches fuckin with our shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

61 *Cummin* Soon!

i think i would have used comin, or coming.. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2007, 01:48 AM~9049404
> *what would u guys do.. if we renew here, since we've decided to wait another year for a house.. but if we renew here, rent will go up 25 bucks, to 520.. or we can move to another newer place, which is 581, but has 2 full baths, 979 sq ft. and also a washer and dryer hook-ups, where here we dont and have alittle over 900sq ft and have had problems with bitches fuckin with our shit.
> *


if you move then theres fees and deposit ,,,, but then might not have problems


----------



## tyhodge07

yes, thats the only downside about moving.. its a 25 dollar ap fee, which will be 50 for the 2 of us, but that goes towards the first months rent, and also 300 deposit, which u never ever get back, because the put shitty carpet in there, thats so cheap you walk on it without shoes or anything and it gets spots coming through it. 

theres another place, thats about the same side, 2 full baths, ones a stand up shower.. and comes with all apliences, and thats like 600 a month, its more than i really want to pay tho.. i always hate renting, its giving money away.


----------



## BODINE

yup..... my boy at work just got apt here they just build new complex 1200 sf 3bdr 2 bath for 680

my house is 748 for like 1250 sf


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, but ur paying on something u own or will own, renting is paying for jack shit, lol.. renting a place shouldnt be high, some are more than a house payment, the reason were waiting is cuz my moms morgage went up 400, at the end of the year, and my sis's went up 200.. the way ours was figured out would be around 4-500 a month for the morgage, and now could be 6-700.. cant do it..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2007, 02:00 AM~9049445
> *yea, but ur paying on something u own or will own, renting is paying for jack shit, lol.. renting a place shouldnt be high, some are more than a house payment, the reason were waiting is cuz my moms morgage went up 400, at the end of the year, and my sis's went up 200.. the way ours was figured out would be around 4-500 a month for the morgage, and now could be 6-700.. cant do it..
> *


yeah we live like 3 miles from navy base houses here for rent of our size is like 1000.00 a month :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not in hawaii...... all u whiteys wanna come here and buy it up..... driving all the prices up....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 02:04 AM~9049455
> *not in hawaii...... all u whiteys wanna come here and buy it up..... driving all the prices up....
> *


i would like to go there sometime :cheesy: 

we might go on cruise next year or get her a dodge charger ....dunno yet :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dunno how many square feet my house is but its a 3-bedroom 1.5 bath for $1250/mo RENT.... considered cheap too.....


----------



## BODINE

damn..... i know everything there is alot....how much is a gallon of milk?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost $5


----------



## BODINE

i think mine is 4.19 till bout 3 months ago was 3.59


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gas is about $3.08/gal for 87.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 02:15 AM~9049482
> *gas is about $3.08/gal for 87.......
> *


mine is 2.65


----------



## tyhodge07

our milk, if u get it from wally world is 2.99 for vit d, thats the only milk ill drink.. other places its over 4 bucks

gas is at 2.85 around me.


----------



## tyhodge07

this is some of the best salsa, its real fresh tasting, i picked this up form the festival today, they grow all their vegies and pick them and make the salsa and can them all the same day.. some good shit

http://www.gl14-salsa.com/index.htm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 20 2007, 10:14 PM~9049481
> *i think mine is 4.19 till bout 3 months ago was 3.59
> *


its like 4.89 or so....

used to be 2 for 7 here too


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2007, 03:16 AM~9049485
> *mine is 2.65
> *


Damn thats cheap compared to down here


----------



## tyhodge07

2 for 5 around me at wally world.. their the only place that has cheap milk, and my daugther loves the shit and constantly wants more, she goes through a gallon in 2 days by herself, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 21 2007, 04:27 AM~9049513
> *Damn thats cheap compared to down here
> *


i still remember the scooter days, shit was like 30 cents to fill up the tank, and would last a week :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

doo's open mayne!


----------



## wagonguy

damn, you guys are complaining about 500 a month rent... FUUUCK< i wish my rent was that cheap.... up here in cali, its like 1300-1600 a month, and thats a cheap place.... NOT including the 1400 deposit, and 500 pet deposit :uh: :uh: :uh:

and gas is $3.25 here :uh:

no wonder im always fookin broke...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 11:07 AM~9050282
> *damn, you guys are complaining about 500 a month rent... FUUUCK< i wish my rent was that cheap.... up here in cali, its like 1300-1600 a month, and thats a cheap place.... NOT including the 1400 deposit, and 500 pet deposit :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> and gas is $3.25 here :uh:
> 
> no wonder im always fookin broke...
> *


damn homie your rent is more than our mortgage !!!!!!!!
that sucks you guys need to come out east


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 21 2007, 09:12 AM~9050297
> *damn homie your rent is more than our mortgage !!!!!!!!
> that sucks you guys need to come out east
> *


Shit man, come out my way. You can rent a nice 3 bedroom house in a good neighborhood around here for about $400 a month!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 21 2007, 12:20 PM~9050522
> *Shit man, come out my way. You can rent a nice 3 bedroom house in a good neighborhood around here for about $400 a month!
> *


thats nice country out there too !!!!!
been out that way 1 time liked it !!!!!


----------



## BiggC

I've got a friend that lives in San Diego and she pays $1600 a month for a little tiny apt. I said shit for $1600 a month you could have a damn nice house here.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 21 2007, 10:20 AM~9050522
> *Shit man, come out my way. You can rent a nice 3 bedroom house in a good neighborhood around here for about $400 a month!
> *



DAMN... if i wasnt going to the best car college around next year, i would be down to move!!!

unless... i know there is 9 WYOTECH campuses in the US, anyone know where they are?


----------



## wagonguy

you wont believe the shit you find when your moving....

i TOTALLY forgot i had this stuff, i got ALL THIS AND SOME for $30 off of another forum earlier this year.... it doesnt seem like much, BUT its a little over $100 of stuff, ill add it up later on, i think i see a very detailed build in my near future...


----------



## LowandBeyond

my place is 2600 + sf and is 730 a month. 525 then add in taxes and insurance. 1/2 acre yard. 4 beds, 1 bath, 3/4 basement, 2 car detached and a nice sized tool shed.  It'll do.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 12:07 PM~9050282
> *damn, you guys are complaining about 500 a month rent... FUUUCK< i wish my rent was that cheap.... up here in cali, its like 1300-1600 a month, and thats a cheap place.... NOT including the 1400 deposit, and 500 pet deposit :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> and gas is $3.25 here :uh:
> 
> no wonder im always fookin broke...
> *


not complaining about the amount, its the fact its renting.. ur paying for shit ull never own, its giving money away, i rather spend the money on something that will be mine


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 02:06 PM~9051556
> *you wont believe the shit you find when your moving....
> 
> i TOTALLY forgot i had this stuff, i got ALL THIS AND SOME for $30 off of another forum earlier this year.... it doesnt seem like much, BUT its a little over $100 of stuff, ill add it up later on, i think i see a very detailed build in my near future...
> *




damn son, wish I was ballin like that to just loose all that stuff. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

lol


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 05:10 AM~9055384
> *damn son,    wish I was ballin like that to just loose all that stuff.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, its all organized and ready to go now :biggrin:

i didnt lose it, i just forgot i had it all, i counted it up and its like $103 and some change, and i got it all for $30 shipped. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

how do you retract bid or cancel bid on ebay?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you dont , what is it?


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 22 2007, 02:13 PM~9058067
> *you dont , what is it?
> *


just a shirt/sweater for my wife , disided to try and geta hearse :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2007, 03:15 PM~9058078
> *:biggrin:
> just a shirt/sweater for my wife , disided to try and geta hearse :biggrin:
> *



DAMN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2007, 03:56 PM~9057917
> *how do you retract bid or cancel bid on ebay?
> *


u can retract, but sometime the people wont let you.. just go to the questions area and put retracting a bid, the best way is to say u made the wrong bid ammount.


----------



## tyhodge07

Colts MNF :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

6-0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

where the hell is everyone at :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2007, 09:58 PM~9062427
> *6-0 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2007, 10:10 PM~9062549
> *where the hell is everyone at :dunno:
> *


watchin tv and kickin it :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall that do foilin i need some tips or somethin this is my first shot at foiling what the hell am i doin wrong


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 22 2007, 11:01 PM~9062855
> *hey yall that do foilin i need some tips or somethin this is my first shot at foiling what the hell am i doin wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a clue


----------



## BODINE

when i foil i paint -1 clear-foil- and more clear


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9063128
> *when i foil i paint -1 clear-foil- and more clear
> *


stfu


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 12:57 AM~9063139
> *stfu
> *


 :angry: 


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


GO TO YOUR ROOM !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

think i should do the bomb buildoff with my 49 merc?

or just start on it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 12:06 AM~9063168
> *think i should do the bomb buildoff with my 49 merc?
> 
> or just start on it  :biggrin:
> *


do what you wanna do.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

anyone here now doing the bomb builoff?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 01:34 AM~9063281
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> *


 :0 :0 
nice avatar


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 22 2007, 11:57 PM~9063139-->
> 
> 
> 
> stfu
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 12:06 AM~9063168
> *think i should do the bomb buildoff with my 49 merc?
> 
> or just start on it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

nice club banner rollin


----------



## BODINE

well i guess ill just do the merc not opened statin now :biggrin: 

my other is open and gonna take some patience , never done hinges the one i had on came un glued.........what glue should i use super?cement?

i need to just build one instead of a build off :cheesy: 


and LOW im gettin new cam when i get m,y bonus...like a month or less and ill take pics of the 60 again


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:00 AM~9063355
> *well i guess ill just do the merc not opened statin now  :biggrin:
> 
> my other is open and gonna take some patience , never done hinges the one i had on came un glued.........what glue should i use super?cement?
> 
> i need to just build one instead of a build off  :cheesy:
> and LOW im gettin new cam when i get m,y bonus...like a month or less and ill take pics of the 60 again
> *




you need one. like I said, the builds are only as good and what we can see. :biggrin: 


whats POS did you take pics of the 60 with?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 02:04 AM~9063361
> *you need one.  like I said,  the builds are only as good and what we can see.    :biggrin:
> whats POS did you take pics of the 60 with?
> *


  










im sorry ill got to my room !!








its agodd dv cam tho , but the pics with sd card are to dark ....it take ok pics of my son when im in the stands and he is in middle of field


----------



## BODINE

im hoping to spend 300.00 on new one any suggestions?

was gonna spend more , but just got speeding ticket 123.00 :angry: 

unless my bonus is more then what i think its gonn be :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:07 AM~9063368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry ill got to my room !!
> its agodd dv cam tho , but the pics with sd card are to dark ....it take ok pics of my son when im in the stands and he is in middle of field
> *



no shit? My video cam takes still pics too, but never fingered out how to get them off there.   

Maybe turn the light on and take the pics? Night vision? :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 04:08 AM~9063369
> *im hoping to spend 300.00 on new one any suggestions?
> 
> was gonna spend more , but just got speeding ticket 123.00 :angry:
> 
> unless my bonus is more then what i think its gonn be  :cheesy:
> *


really alot of the cheaper cams take better pics than the more expensive ones, the cyber shot we had that got stolen, which we got for 125 or something takes better pics than our olympus that we paid almost 300 for, we've had this one like 3 months, havent dropped it or used it much, and its already fucked up, when u go to video mode it makes clicking noises, we still have to take it back, cuz we got a warrenty on this one. and i got 150 dollar ticket for running a yellow light :uh: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 02:11 AM~9063373
> *no shit?    My video cam takes still pics too,  but never fingered out how to get them off there.
> 
> Maybe turn the light on and take the pics?    Night vision?    :cheesy:
> *


tried with light


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 04:13 AM~9063379
> *tried with light
> *


u see the new light box setup walmart sells now?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:08 AM~9063369
> *im hoping to spend 300.00 on new one any suggestions?
> 
> was gonna spend more , but just got speeding ticket 123.00 :angry:
> 
> unless my bonus is more then what i think its gonn be  :cheesy:
> *



my suggestion would be one like you sold one. I like those. They take good pics. Good close ups also. 

300$ is too much IMO, but I'm not a balla. So thats alot to me. Unless that 300 covered a bigger memory card and all that shit.


----------



## BODINE

just sec just took some with light on


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 02:13 AM~9063380
> *u see the new light box setup walmart sells now?
> *


nope?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 04:14 AM~9063381
> *my suggestion would be one like you sold one.  I like those.  They take good pics.    Good close ups also.
> 
> 300$ is too much IMO,  but I'm not a balla.  So thats alot to me.    Unless that 300 covered a bigger memory card and all that shit.
> *


shit, that cybershot i had held like 50 pics with the internal memory, the one i got now holds 15, and only recrded 45 secs of video, now with the sd card, i can get like 300 pics 54 mins vid or something. but the vid is all fucked up, youll record, itll stop than start again, and half of the good shit it misses. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 04:19 AM~9063388
> *nope?
> *


its got like a white screen type material all around, besides the front, and comes with 2 or 3 lights that u aim at the box on the outside.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 23 2007, 01:01 AM~9062855
> *hey yall that do foilin i need some tips or somethin this is my first shot at foiling what the hell am i doin wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a glasshouse :cheesy: 76 price?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 01:19 AM~9063390
> *shit, that cybershot i had held like 50 pics with the internal memory, the one i got now holds 15, and only recrded 45 secs of video, now with the sd card, i can get like 300 pics 54 mins vid or something.  but the vid is all fucked up, youll record, itll stop than start again, and half of the good shit it misses.  :angry:
> *



thats what he had was a Sony cyber shot. Thats the one I was talking about. We use them here at work. I love that camera. And they was all bought for cheap. They are refurbished ones. 


My olympus sucks donkey balls. I hate it. It was like 250-300 brand new. With the up graded cards and shit. It held 30 pics with the stock card and 300 with the new card. 45 minutes of vid without sound.


----------



## BODINE

first time this happend i plug in to upload and dont get anything :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:23 AM~9063403
> *first time this happend i plug in to upload and dont get anything :angry:
> *



what? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 04:23 AM~9063402
> *thats what he had was a Sony cyber shot.  Thats the one I was talking about.    We use them here at work.  I love that camera.    And they was all bought for cheap.  They are refurbished ones.
> My olympus sucks donkey balls.  I hate it.  It was like 250-300 brand new.  With the up graded cards and shit.    It held 30 pics with the stock card and 300 with the new card.  45 minutes of vid without sound.
> *


i miss our cybershot.. it was the best cam ive ever had, better than all my other brand ones, kodak, and this olympus.. ur olympus sounds just like the one i got, lol.. the now sound sucks ass.. i told my girl to take this back and get another cybershot and pocket the extra 100+ bucks. what model u go, i got fe-210


----------



## tyhodge07

this one, piece of shit, dont like it, takes good pics, but with light it sucks sometimes.. no sound for vid, major downside of it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 02:25 AM~9063407
> *what?    WTF are you talking about?
> *


i got a sandisk thing i can put any card into and upload ....but not working ....dunno why it plugz into usb :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 01:25 AM~9063409
> *i miss our cybershot.. it was the best cam ive ever had, better than all my other brand ones, kodak, and this olympus.. ur olympus sounds just like the one i got, lol.. the now sound sucks ass.. i told my girl to take this back and get another cybershot and pocket the extra 100+ bucks.  what model u go, i got fe-210
> *



dunno? I'll have to check when I get home. Its not the one you got. Its about 4 years old now tho.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 03:07 AM~9063368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats your son???


----------



## BODINE

all that it does is this thing in my toolbar has an arrow on it


----------



## tyhodge07

and now looking at the prices, their down to 115 bucks, and we paid 300+ for the cam, the sd card, and the tiny 6 dollar carrying case.. :uh: and another thing, it takes AA's, where the cybershot comes with the rechargeable batt and charger


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 23 2007, 02:28 AM~9063415
> *Thats your son???
> *


hell no ..........

ive post pics of him before ,,,,but photo bucket down right now


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:27 AM~9063412
> *i got a sandisk thing i can put any card into and upload ....but not working ....dunno why it plugz into usb  :angry:
> *



so the usb is not picking up the shit? 


RESTART your computer. Mine does that sometimes. I'll plug the camera in and it wont reconize it. 




our olympus was the same way. Bought it for 150 and 6 months later they was at radio shack for 85. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

the best cam ive owned, dsc-w55, i had the silver, i want to ge the black one now


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 03:30 AM~9063422
> *hell no ..........
> 
> ive post pics of him before ,,,,but photo bucket down right now
> *


bybad homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 02:32 AM~9063428
> *the best cam ive owned, dsc-w55, i had the silver, i want to ge the black one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want somethin i can take real nice normal and close ups


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 01:32 AM~9063428
> *the best cam ive owned, dsc-w55, i had the silver, i want to ge the black one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the ones I use are cyber shot DSC p41. Probally just older ones.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 04:34 AM~9063431
> *i want somethin i can take real nice normal and close ups
> *


thats the best ive used.. it had macro, thats what u want for close ups


----------



## tyhodge07

look at the rating.. its a good cam

link didnt work.. it was rated 5 out of 5

http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/DSC-W55


----------



## BODINE

i got like 7 things on my kitchen table i need to ship


----------



## tyhodge07

about that sugar in our gas tank, the bitches room mate told us last night, that she did do it, cuz the bitch kicked the chick out that told us, and said she was scared of us..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:39 AM~9063439
> * i got like 7 things on my kitchen table i need to ship
> *


thats why i cant get a hearse


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:39 AM~9063439
> * i got like 7 things on my kitchen table i need to ship
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 


I got a red POS LS elco to ship to someone. Can't remember who? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bodine pm me your addy again i need to get that box out to you homie....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 02:41 AM~9063444
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> I got a red POS LS elco to ship to someone.  Can't remember who?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 02:42 AM~9063446
> *bodine pm me your addy again i need to get that box out to you homie....
> *


sent


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 01:44 AM~9063457
> *sent
> *


got it....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 04:45 AM~9063459
> *got it....
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 04:48 AM~9063467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 02:49 AM~9063468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be waiting


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck the package send her.....


----------



## BODINE

im shipping 3 or 4 tomorrow 

oldskoo

twinn

and ebay item 

for sure will see how much money i got left and try to get another (lowandbeyond)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:00 AM~9063481
> *im shipping 3 or 4 tomorrow
> 
> oldskoo
> 
> twinn
> 
> and ebay item
> 
> for sure will see how much money i got left and try to get another (lowandbeyond)
> *




    I get the left overs.


----------



## BODINE

lol ,,,, try to do them in order twinn , and old skoo only like 1.00-1.50


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:08 AM~9063489
> *lol ,,,, try to do them in order twinn , and old skoo only like 1.00-1.50
> *



well, if I can remeber who owns this red LS and scape up alittle change to ship, I will. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 03:13 AM~9063494
> *well,  if I can remeber who owns this red LS and scape up alittle change to ship,  I will.
> *


ill take it :angel: .....shyt i can send just cam now and wait on 57 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:14 AM~9063495
> *ill take it  :angel: .....shyt i can send just cam now and wait on 57 :cheesy:
> *



I don't care bro, whenever. Just trying to pass the time.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 03:15 AM~9063497
> *I don't care bro,  whenever.    Just trying to pass the time.
> *


ok :0 






just send me all ur models i guess ill take em :cheesy: 











ill get cam off tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:20 AM~9063503
> *ok :0
> just send me all ur models i guess ill take em  :cheesy:
> ill get cam off tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *



   :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got my last pm travis?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 02:36 AM~9063516
> *got my last pm travis?
> *



yes sir.


----------



## BODINE

this cam suxxx


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good to me...........................























if I could see the pics.  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:0 


:dunno: :dunno: 

i used photo bucket .... i see em


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:40 AM~9063520
> *:0
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> i used photo bucket .... i see em
> *



damn work got this shit blocked.  Can't see 95% of pics on here. 



How did you get it to work? Did you re start your computer and it work?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 03:42 AM~9063521
> *damn work got this shit blocked.        Can't see 95% of pics on here.
> How did you get it to work?  Did you re start your computer and it work?
> *


naw i think it had one of the things bent inside the card holder.....but dont worry even with lights looks bout same ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:44 AM~9063523
> *naw i think it had one of the things bent inside the card holder.....but dont worry even with lights looks bout same ...lol
> *



that sucks man. Hurry up and get a real camera. Or just build a car and video it. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats closeup of the hood looks damn good.....


----------



## BODINE

lol ,,,, then i dont ave the right cord to upload the DV tape to my computer 









sounds like some excuses.....like others on here ...lol


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: i am for sure gettin new cam :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:48 AM~9063529
> *lol ,,,, then i dont ave the right cord to upload the DV tape to my computer
> sounds like some excuses.....like others on here ...lol
> *



atleast you got some sort of camera. More than others. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, BODINE, rollinoldskoo


----------



## BODINE

and my cell phone pic


----------



## LowandBeyond

nope, all white......no pics. :angry: :angry: :angry: this pisses me off.


----------



## BODINE

well i wont post any more i need some sleep


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:58 AM~9063539
> *well i wont post any more i need some sleep
> *



me too. 1 more hour of work.  Then I can go home and look at the pics.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9063536
> *and my cell phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn good homie.... see that reflection is clean.....


----------



## Tip Slow

damn that 69 look right than a mofo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 23 2007, 12:03 AM~9063544
> *damn that 69 look right than a mofo
> *


*60*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 23 2007, 12:03 AM~9063544
> *i kno my cars........
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 05:04 AM~9063546
> *60
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 05:06 AM~9063548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gQXaO3Yn_c


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 23 2007, 04:03 AM~9063544
> *damn that 69 look right than a mofo
> *


 :ugh: must be one of those limited editions.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 01:07 PM~9066494
> *:ugh: must be one of those limited editions.
> *


one of those really limited editions :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 23 2007, 02:37 PM~9066785
> *one of those really limited editions :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

happy birthday to me! just woke up after a messed up night of partying!!
....wasting space since `86


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 23 2007, 09:22 PM~9069258
> *happy birthday to me! just woke up after a messed up night of partying!!
> ....wasting space since `86
> *



Happy Birthday Bro!!! Sounds like it's been good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 23 2007, 09:22 PM~9069258
> *happy birthday to me! just woke up after a messed up night of partying!!
> ....wasting space since `86
> *


 YOU JUST TURNED 21? :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9069370
> *YOU  JUST  TURNED  21? :uh:
> *


hell yeah. went out partying with my buds, and some car club buddies, ended up at home 4;00 in the morning minus my cellphone,and my shirt. 
and some pink panties around my neck.

.... it was a good night!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Until you get your phone bill and find out who was wearing those panties !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9069449
> *Until  you  get  your  phone  bill  and  find  out  who  was  wearing  those    panties !
> *


haha, they are from a super hot asian chick, whose name i never got. lol.
as for the phone, I called and suspended the account as soon as I found that i didnt have it. 

call probly sounded something like this:

HEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYY is this saskyeteL? HEEEEEy can yoooo hear me
I lost my damn phone... helloOOOO.

lol. I was drinking beers by the bucket, 4 per bucket. and from what im told by my Designated driver, I did 23 beers a muffdive shot, and 3 other shots, from 8:00pm until 3:00am


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9069449
> *Until  you  get  your  phone  bill  and  find  out  who  was  wearing  those    panties !
> *


crazy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Sounds like fun and happy b day.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9063468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DoUgH

does she ride or drive the big brown truck


----------



## vengence

hmmmm


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 23 2007, 09:10 PM~9070063
> *does she ride or drive the big brown truck
> *



don't know about the brown truck, but I'll deliver something in that brown eye.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2007, 09:57 PM~9070367
> *don't know about the brown truck,  but I'll deliver something in that brown eye.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 23 2007, 07:18 PM~9070445
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 23 2007, 10:27 PM~9070472
> *:uh:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:56 PM~9070787
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



stfu


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:57 AM~9070788
> *stfu
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!! :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

:tears: :tears: WHO ME 

What did i do?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 01:10 AM~9070838
> *:tears:  :tears: WHO ME
> 
> What did i do?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 01:10 AM~9070838
> *:tears:  :tears: WHO ME
> 
> What did i do?
> *


go build !!! lol...... no LOWANDBEYOND has to go to his room....lol

im bout to go base my merc silver 

can i use duplicolor base and testors paint?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 another mcba member


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 12:12 AM~9070853
> *go build !!! lol...... no LOWANDBEYOND has to go to his room....lol
> 
> im bout to go base my merc silver
> 
> can i use duplicolor base and testors paint?
> *



I SEE WHY NOT! Tell me how it goes :biggrin: 

yeah i've done it before but testors paint sucks so make sure you use light coats and give it time to really dry


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 01:16 AM~9070876
> *I SEE WHY NOT! Tell me how it goes  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah i've done it before but testors paint sucks so make sure you use light coats and give it time to really dry
> *


will do  ... but all my builds so far have been testors ....but i usally let one dry overnight and then another coat....then so on usally a long time between coats ill get pics with my sorry ass cam :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just be patient with it. Its OK 

But thats the best way to do it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 12:12 AM~9070853
> *go build !!! lol...... no LOWANDBEYOND has to go to his room....lol
> 
> im bout to go base my merc silver
> 
> can i use duplicolor base and testors paint?
> *




:biggrin: 



fuck testors (besides the clear) use metal cast by dupli color. But to answer your question. Yes you can. But fuck testors paints. 

The 3 paints I use is.....

Dupli color bases (metal specks) 
either dupli color metal cast or walmart HOK for colors. 
and testors clear. 

They all go well with each other.


----------



## tyhodge07

testors clear is the only good shit testors put out in a can


----------



## BiggDeee

TAMIYA 
ModelMaster custom laquers 

Are pretty good too


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:24 AM~9070907
> *testors clear is the only good shit testors put out in a can
> *



And that only sparys good the first time you use it.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 03:25 AM~9070913
> *And that only sparys good the first time you use it.
> *


yea, but if u keep the tip clean it sprays like new everytime. i think tamiya sprays the best out of a can.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:24 AM~9070907
> *testors clear is the only good shit testors put out in a can
> *



tru statement. 




Naw, as long as your gental with it, its not bad. I just hate waiting a week to dry. Metal cast and the HOK is dry in no time. Maybe a hour tops. 

STAY AWAY FROM THE TRANSPARENT SHIT. It seems to come out of the can in splatters and thick, but hits the car and is really thin. So fuck'em.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 02:25 AM~9070913
> *And that only sparys good the first time you use it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 12:25 AM~9070913
> *And that only sparys good the first time you use it.
> *




shit I use one whole can the 1st time everytime. Takes about a can to do the whole car. Engine, chassie, body, hood and trunk. Theres the can right there.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:29 AM~9070930
> *shit I use one whole can the 1st time everytime.  Takes about a can to do the whole car.  Engine,  chassie,  body, hood and trunk.  Theres the can right there.
> *



DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 HOW THICK ARE YOUR PAINT JOBS?? 

I Can get 3 cars outta one can with 2/3 coats each 


Do you heat the can up before ??


----------



## tyhodge07

it seems to take a couple days to fully dry for me tho, where its not sticky feeling anymore.


----------



## BiggDeee

You should wash up as soon as you finish! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 03:34 AM~9070945
> *You should wash up as soon as you finish! :0  :0
> *


:0 ud know all about that huh :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Oct 24 2007, 12:31 AM~9070934-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  HOW THICK ARE YOUR PAINT JOBS??
> 
> I Can get 3 cars outta one can with 2/3 coats each
> Do you heat the can up before ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw theres always some left in the bottom, maybe even half. Just not enough to worry about trying to do another body with it. So I leave it. I use them cans on other chassies and smaller shit.
> But IO know what your talking about. They do clog eazy. Gotta keep the tips soaking to keep clean.
> I lied to you sorry.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:31 AM~9070936
> *it seems to take a couple days to fully dry for me tho, where its not sticky feeling anymore.
> *



yes, about a week is what I give them.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 01:29 AM~9070930
> *shit I use one whole can the 1st time everytime.  Takes about a can to do the whole car.  Engine,  chassie,  body, hood and trunk.  Theres the can right there.
> *


whole can of testors on 1 car with me to


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:35 AM~9070948
> *:0 ud know all about that huh :roflmao:
> *



I let mines AIR DRY :biggrin: Its the best


----------



## tyhodge07

1 can is alot of clear on one car, that adds like 2 lbs, lol.. it does cover up alot of scratches from sanding tho if u put enough clear on, lol


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:37 AM~9070956
> *1 can is alot of clear on one car, that adds like 2 lbs, lol.. it does cover up alot of scratches from sanding tho if u put enough clear on, lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:37 AM~9070956
> *1 can is alot of clear on one car, that adds like 2 lbs, lol.. it does cover up alot of scratches from sanding tho if u put enough clear on, lol
> *




really tho, if you wet sanded and shit inbetween coats (which I have never done) 1 can is probally about right. :0 :0 

But I give them all 2-3 good coats of clear.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 03:38 AM~9070959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: dman lettin my secrets out :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9070965
> *really tho,    if you wet sanded and shit inbetween coats (which I have never done)  1 can is probally about right.  :0  :0
> 
> But I give them all 2-3 good coats of clear.
> *



I wet sand between coats and yeah i get like 2 to 3 coats on like id say 3 cars


----------



## tyhodge07

monte, u talkin about something like this right.. but ofcourse alittle different to make it look like a vid


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:39 AM~9070968
> *:biggrin:  dman lettin my secrets out  :0
> *



:dunno: What Scratches I just see one HELLA shiny Car! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 03:41 AM~9070971
> *:dunno: What Scratches I just see one HELLA shiny Car! :biggrin:
> *


thats all that counts


----------



## BODINE

i meant one can of paint  on 1 car


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 03:43 AM~9070975
> *i meant one can of paint  on 1 car
> *


well usin testors u prolly will have to, since half runs off :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: 

time to hit the sack


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 01:45 AM~9070978
> *well usin testors u prolly will have to, since half runs off  :biggrin:
> *


no runs in mine


----------



## tyhodge07

i need checked than


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i do granite countertops.... if u still got scratches u didn't do a grit thorough enough......


----------



## tyhodge07

ive gotten alot better getting alot of scratches out, since ive been messin with the aluminum more.. u have to wet sand it down, from real ruff, to like paper ruff until its like almost scratch free..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea its a bitch.....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 02:41 AM~9070970
> *monte, u talkin about something like this right.. but ofcourse alittle different to make it look like a vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea


----------



## BODINE

:0 


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 02:32 AM~9071112
> *probably nothing knowin how he bullshit too much.....
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

LMMFAO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

when he buys it he'll just give it to his inbred sister/mom/fiancee....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 03:35 AM~9071120
> *:0
> :0
> *


fuck em :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 02:40 AM~9071127
> *fuck em :biggrin:
> *


who?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 01:40 AM~9071126
> *when he buys it he'll just give it to his inbred sister/mom/fiancee....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and she won;t show pics of it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:40 AM~9071126
> *when he buys it he'll just give it to his inbred sister/mom/fiancee....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: dumb ass bitch.why would i do that when im makin a replica :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 01:42 AM~9071133
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: dumb ass bitch.why would i do that when im makin a replica :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

not DENYING(spelling) IT :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 23 2007, 10:42 PM~9071133
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: dumb ass bitch.why would i do that when im makin a replica :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dude since u joined in may u haven't built shit......... u think i'd believe u gonna do a replica? does your friend's car look that bad?


----------



## BODINE

ill pull out the 65 conti and finish sometime


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:44 AM~9071136
> *dude since u joined in may u haven't built shit......... u think i'd believe u gonna do a replica? does your friend's car look that bad?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: DON'T CARE WHAT YOU BELIEVE :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey man....






















































:tears: i'm sorry.....


----------



## BODINE

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, chrisijzerman, themonteman, rollinoldskoo

where you a and time ,,, well i know where couple are but not time 

mine is right outside of pensacola,fl. 4:02 am


----------



## BODINE

should we post pics so lowandbeyond cant see them ?












lol...............


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:04 AM~9071166
> *should we post pics so lowandbeyond cant see them ?
> lol...............
> *



STFU :angry:  I can see some of them. :tongue:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:06 AM~9071170
> *STFU  :angry:    I can see some of them.  :tongue:
> *


lolololol


this one ?







damn i really need to do one of these ....after the merc :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 04:02 AM~9071165
> *7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, chrisijzerman, themonteman, rollinoldskoo
> 
> where you a and time ,,, well i know where couple are but not time
> 
> mine is right outside of pensacola,fl.  4:02 am
> *


Cairo,IL 4:11 AM


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:02 AM~9071165
> *7 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BODINE, LowandBeyond, chrisijzerman, themonteman, rollinoldskoo
> 
> where you a and time ,,, well i know where couple are but not time
> 
> 
> *




5.07 am. Little hick town in Indiana. Seymour.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:08 AM~9071175
> *lolololol
> this one ?
> damn i really need to do one of these ....after the merc  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no biotch. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:11 AM~9071179
> *no biotch.  :angry:
> *


so which one ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:12 AM~9071180
> *so which one ?
> *



its kinda hit and miss really. Don't know why its some and not others. Though maybe it was the photo place blocked, but thats not it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:13 AM~9071181
> *its kinda hit and miss really.    Don't know why its some and not others.  Though maybe it was the photo place blocked,  but thats not it.
> *


i been using all photobucket so i guess u cant see them


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:14 AM~9071184
> *i been using all photobucket so i guess u cant see them
> *




even my own pics I can see some and not others. Rollinoldskools pics I see most of his. In the build off topic of ours, I can see most of my pics but none of yours. We all use photobucket I think?


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin hard core right here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370013


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i use photobucket too ever since the uploader crapped out....


----------



## BODINE

going to low soon :0


----------



## BODINE

i just cut a phone line up looks like perfect size for engine wire :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:32 AM~9071215
> *going to low soon  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fuckin bastid!!! :angry: :angry: WHY you gotta be like that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9071215
> *going to rollinoldskoo soon  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

thought you might e able to see it :angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:40 AM~9071230
> *thought you might e able to see it  :angel:
> *



lol, no you didn't. I can't see shit. Is it your ol lady? :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:38 AM~9071226
> *:cheesy:
> *


he gonna finish it for me :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea i gonna finish off his old ladyfor him..... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:41 AM~9071232
> *lol,  no you didn't.    I can't see shit.    Is it your ol lady?    :0  :0
> *


my ol lady wasnt born in 57


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 04:41 AM~9071232
> *lol,  no you didn't.    I can't see shit.    Is it your ol lady?    :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i hope not.... shit be dried out.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:42 AM~9071239
> *i hope not.... shit be dried out....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bodine fucked up a few months ago and posted his ol lady.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 04:44 AM~9071243
> *Bodine fucked up a few months ago and posted his ol lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: PICS


----------



## BODINE

didnt fck up :biggrin: .........im not ashamed of anything :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 02:45 AM~9071244
> *:cheesy: PICS
> *




motherfucker, if I could see them I would have posted it. Got it saved at home tho.  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9071215
> *going to low soon  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yea but u need to see this picture of her....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 03:45 AM~9071244
> *:cheesy: PICS
> *


to late ..................1 time deal :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:46 AM~9071245
> *didnt fck up :biggrin: .........im not ashamed of anything  :cheesy:
> *




no you didn't fuck up. That helps me on them lonely days. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:46 AM~9071247
> *yea but u need to see this picture of her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he will see in couple hours......closest you can get to nude :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 04:46 AM~9071248
> *to late ..................1 time deal  :0
> *


OO


----------



## LowandBeyond

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm freckles. 




BRB.


----------



## Tip Slow

OMG lowandBeyond you sould see this girl right here


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 02:49 AM~9071255
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  freckles.
> BRB.
> *


----------



## BODINE

ups chick :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9063468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 02:54 AM~9071261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




X2.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 03:55 AM~9071263
> *X2.
> *


see it ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:56 AM~9071265
> *see it ?
> *



yes sir.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 04:53 AM~9071259
> *ups chick  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH GOD


----------



## BODINE

nite everyone 5:00 am here time for bed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just past midnight here..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 03:09 AM~9071285
> *just past midnight here.....  :biggrin:
> *



6am. But thats good. Less time for work. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9071215
> *going to low soon  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yea but u need to see this picture of her....


----------



## LowandBeyond

I call bullshit. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 02:53 AM~9071259
> *ups chick  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a package for her.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

TTT WHORES!!!


----------



## BODINE

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2007, 11:53 PM~9071259
> *ups chick  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup homie.....


----------



## BODINE

hahahhah


she drives this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where the whores at tonight?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 07:58 PM~9078542
> *hahahhah
> she drives this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nah..... i fucked her in the back of this......


----------



## BODINE

wheres low ...he is missing the pics


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 24 2007, 09:18 AM~9072376
> *i got a package for her.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn i wish she would deliver my package :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 PM~9078589
> *wheres low ...he is missing the pics
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 24 2007, 11:58 PM~9078836
> *whats up yall :wave:
> *



sup bro. You hit the store yet for paints and shit? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 01:58 AM~9078836
> *whats up yall :wave:
> *


whats up *****


----------



## 8-Ball

not yet low do u still need the caddy lowrider decals


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 24 2007, 09:00 PM~9078844
> *whats up *****
> *


*LIL OWNED.....*



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=370055&st=0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 01:06 AM~9078864
> *LIL OWNED.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=370055&st=0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 12:06 AM~9078864
> *LIL OWNED.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=370055&st=0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




bwahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

i posted all that shit like 35 pages ago on here, and he said debra was his sister that had the box caprice, remember.. now debra isnt his sister and is some white ppl that moved there a few years ago :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 12:05 AM~9078863
> *not yet low do u still need the caddy lowrider decals
> *



if you don't need them I will take them. Was working on that car today and not sure If I will use them or not. But never know. 

So if you don't need them send them down homie. They won't go to waist.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 AM~9078864
> *LIL OWNED.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=370055&st=0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats not even my shit,im not in the system  and thats none of my fam


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 03:12 AM~9078896
> *Thats not even my shit,im not in the system  and thats none of my fam
> *


why would u be "using" ur sisters email, that signed ur account up on here, and u done said awhile ago when i posted that, that her name was debra meeks..


----------



## LowandBeyond

cause I'm a lier! :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 03:14 AM~9078906
> *cause I'm a lier!    :0
> *


i just dont see 3 different ppl findin the exact same info and it not being him, after he said it was his sis's awhile back.. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 02:11 AM~9078887
> *i posted all that shit like 35 pages ago on here, and he said debra was his sister that had the box caprice, remember.. now debra isnt his sister and is some white ppl that moved there a few years ago :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: thats the other set,THERE WHITE PEOPLE and no im not no kin to em.we hang out from time to time but were NOT RELATED.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 01:12 AM~9078892
> *if you don't need them I will take them.  Was working on that car today and not sure If I will use them or not.  But never know.
> 
> So if you don't need them send them down homie.  They won't go to waist.
> *


will send to u then


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 12:15 AM~9078913
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: thats the other set,THERE WHITE PEOPLE and no im not no kin to em.we hang out from time to time but were NOT RELATED.
> *



bullshit :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 12:15 AM~9078917
> *will send to u then
> *



cool bro. Thanks homie.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 03:15 AM~9078913
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: thats the other set,THERE WHITE PEOPLE and no im not no kin to em.we hang out from time to time but were NOT RELATED.
> *


u happen to hang out with ppl that have the same last name, and same first name as ur "sister" (notice the ""'s meaning i doubt its ur sis, and is ur moms name)


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 02:13 AM~9078903
> *why would u  be "using" ur sisters email, that signed ur account up on here, and u done said awhile ago when i posted that, that her name was debra meeks..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: i just told you THERE WHITE PEOPLE,telemarketers always get the families mixed up :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lying about shit over the net is gay. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 03:17 AM~9078930
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: i just told you THERE WHITE PEOPLE,telemarketers always get the families mixed up :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i could have sworn u said forever ago u were white..  or had white in u


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 02:17 AM~9078928
> *u happen to hang out with ppl that have the same last name, and same first name as ur "sister" (notice the ""'s meaning i doubt its ur sis, and is ur moms name)
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: you dumbass there from peoria IL,they came down here and stayed.I happen to hang with people with the same last name???WHY NOT!!! i never known it was another set out there so i wanted to get to know em


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 03:20 AM~9078944
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: you dumbass there from peoria IL,they came down here and stayed.I happen to hang with people with the same last name???WHY NOT!!! i never known it was another set out there so i wanted to get to know em
> *


so u called them up, said hey mom we got the same name, lets hang out :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

page 4 20 bitches.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*BANN HIM FOR FRAUDULENT REGISTRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tip Slow

could have sworn u said forever ago u were white..  or had white in u
[/quote]
Why would i say that,just cause i have a Little irish in me don't mean im full blown ******.i would kill myself if i was white :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 12:21 AM~9078954
> *BANN HIM FOR FRAUDULENT REGISTRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




you've sent him shit thru the mail, whats his addy? anybody?


----------



## tyhodge07

> could have sworn u said forever ago u were white..  or had white in u


Why would i say that,just cause i have a Little irish in me don't mean im full blown ******.i would kill myself if i was white :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]

better start :0


----------



## BODINE

thats not right :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 09:20 PM~9078940
> *i could have sworn u said forever ago u were white..  or had white in u
> *


he only had white in him during that stay in county....  remember he's on probation and can't visit his "sister" on campus......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 03:23 AM~9078964
> *you've sent him shit thru the mail,  whats his addy?    anybody?
> *


its like [email protected]


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 01:23 AM~9078964
> *you've sent him shit thru the mail,  whats his addy?    anybody?
> *


ive sent hawkeye somethin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 12:23 AM~9078969
> *he only had white in him during that stay in county....    remember he's on probation and can't visit his "sister" on campus......
> *




hahahaahahahaha!


----------



## tyhodge07

[email protected] is the email addy.. mks= meeks


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, everyone leave :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 01:29 AM~9079006
> *damn, everyone leave :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:buttkick:


----------



## LowandBeyond

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

NOW I CAN GO GO GO IN MY HOVER ROUND, IN DOORS OUT DOORS ALL OVER TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go take a road trip to cairo......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

checking in on 420....


----------



## tyhodge07

i prolly know some ppl over there  my buddy used to live right outside cairo.. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TOO LATE FAT BOY....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 24 2007, 09:41 PM~9079064
> *checking in on 420....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 02:40 AM~9079060
> *go take a road trip to cairo......
> *


you'll never find me  eh homie my guy sould have some more work done on the box tomarrow


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 25 2007, 03:41 AM~9079064
> *checking in on 420....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 little late, checkin in on 421 cock face :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

420wned...... :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 01:43 AM~9079071
> *you'll never find me  eh homie my guy sould have some more work done on the box tomarrow
> *


good lookin homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 01:43 AM~9079071
> *you'll never find me  eh homie my guy sould have some more work done on the box tomarrow
> *



CARDBOARD?


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 02:49 AM~9079101
> *CARDBOARD?
> *


NO!!! a real car


----------



## LowandBeyond

420wned yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 01:52 AM~9079116
> *NO!!! a real car
> *


never seen real car made of cardboard :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 03:53 AM~9079128
> *never seen real car made of cardboard :0
> *


its one of them box cars u race down a hill :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

well for one it's nobodys biz of what im doin,


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: daddy?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 01:52 AM~9079116
> *NO!!! a real car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ohhhhhh its a 4dr


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 25 2007, 03:56 AM~9079150
> *well for one it's nobodys biz of what im doin,
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

congrats, uve just won the......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 01:57 AM~9079157
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i saw a little kidz shirt at spencers that said " all daddy wanted was a blow job"

lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

LMAO.


----------



## BODINE

MY daughters b-day today ....2 years old 

having her party sat


----------



## tyhodge07

well tell her happy b-day, my daughter will be 2 in may


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 01:10 AM~9079199
> *MY daughters b-day today ....2 years old
> 
> having her party sat
> *




my little girl turns 1 on the 30th and my son turns 5 on november 5th.


----------



## tyhodge07

this would be funnier if it wasnt fake, but still pretty good :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8vMxHVd5Fo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2007, 10:10 PM~9079199
> *MY daughters b-day today ....2 years old
> 
> having her party sat
> *


happy birthday.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 02:13 AM~9079210
> *my little girl turns 1 on the 30th and my son turns 5 on november 5th.
> *


cool  

my son is 9 :cheesy: 

last xmas


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's the wifey?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 02:17 AM~9079222
> *where's the wifey?
> *


sleeping :biggrin: 

wheres yours or gf?


----------



## tyhodge07

bo, u guys dress up on christmas, i just go in my street clothes, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 02:19 AM~9079224
> *bo, u guys dress up on christmas, i just go in my street clothes, lol
> *


naw bought them clothes and took pics and changed...lol... in stead of going somewhere to pay $$$ for pics


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 04:20 AM~9079226
> *naw bought them clothes and took pics and changed...lol... in stead of going somewhere to pay $$$ for pics
> *


ahh, tryin to look professional.. next time ditch the date and time :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funniest thing ive seen all day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7PS1fCYslA


----------



## BODINE

little montman cruzin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 25 2007, 01:17 AM~9079222-->
> 
> 
> 
> where's the wifey?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my house. SHHHHHHH> Bodine thinks shes at work. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 01:19 AM~9079224
> *bo, u guys dress up on christmas, i just go in my street clothes, lol
> *




Fuck all that. At that time of morning, I'm lucky my christmas pics my junks not flopping out.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 02:23 AM~9079236
> *my house.  SHHHHHHH>    Bodine thinks shes at work.  :biggrin:
> Fuck all that.  At that time of morning,  I'm lucky my christmas pics my junks not flopping out.
> *


wasnt christmas day ...hell no ...he gets up before me wantin to open shyt


----------



## tyhodge07

good thing my daughter is only 1 1/2 and dont know yet, i still enjoy sleepin in :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

We used to get up around 5am when I was a kid and start. But that sucked ass when I moved out and my little brother was still eager and was getting up at 5. I had to drive over there at 5am and start. :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite fukkers..... have fun..... :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 01:29 AM~9079243
> *We used to get up around 5am when I was a kid and start.    But that sucked ass when I moved out and my little brother was still eager and was getting up at 5.  I had to drive over there at 5am and start.  :angry:
> *


lol at my grandmas we had xmas on xmas eve,and trust me im still amazed we fit that many people in her living room,my entire family and half the room was takin up by gifts,but we would schedule to start at like 7,by then anyone that showed up by 5 to help setup was allready tipsy so it made that even more fun,after i turned 21 i was one of the tipsy ones as well... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 25 2007, 07:05 AM~9079912
> *lol at my grandmas we had xmas on xmas eve,and trust me im still amazed we fit that many people in her living room,my entire family and half the room was takin up by gifts,but we would schedule to start at like 7,by then anyone that showed up by 5 to help setup was allready tipsy so it made that even more fun,after i turned 21 i was one of the tipsy ones as well... :biggrin:
> *




the older you get the more places you got to go also.  It sucks. I'm going to just make everyone deliver this year. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 07:18 AM~9079953
> *the older you get the more places you got to go also.        It sucks.    I'm going to just make everyone deliver this year.  :biggrin:
> *



That is not a bad idea :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sup peeps?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not much ! You do anything with the BOO !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 11:24 PM~9086962
> *Not  much !  You  do  anything  with  the  BOO !
> *




not yet.   Trying to get that elco and the 65 drop wrapped up.


----------



## 8-Ball

hey i kno i ask alot of questions and not sure of where i can post this but could someone tell me or show me how to work with resin kinda new at resin and dont kno what i am doin please help a homie out


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 11:46 PM~9087065
> *hey i kno i ask alot of questions and not sure of where i can post this but could someone tell me or show me how to work with resin kinda new at resin and dont kno what i am doin please help a homie out
> *



call me. You still got the ##?


----------



## 8-Ball

yep bout to give u a call homie


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## BODINE

nite ladies ..........



lol















so low u see my pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 01:08 AM~9087318
> *nite ladies ..........
> lol
> so low u see my pics?
> *




LOL :uh: LOL :uh: 



I seen one. The body with the bed on there. Looks good from what I can see. 




How come you don't answer PMs? :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, dead in here


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

:0 you bastards :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 26 2007, 01:24 AM~9087377
> *3 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> :0 you bastards :tears:
> *



we don't like you. :biggrin:


----------



## maxxteezy

any chicks on this board at all? I'll recruit some


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 04:25 AM~9087380
> *we don't like you.    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

im out :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 26 2007, 04:06 AM~9087426
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

wheres pics of the dually rims LOW?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 10:07 AM~9088924
> *wheres pics of the dually rims LOW?
> *


----------



## Ronin

found the right wheels, however im no longer gonna bother working on the tires the stuff im casting will be for my own amusement.


----------



## LowandBeyond

SWEEET!!


----------



## vengence

tight


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 11:07 AM~9088924
> *wheres pics of the dually rims LOW?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 26 2007, 10:07 AM~9088924-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres pics of the dually rims LOW?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 11:21 PM~9093490
> *:cheesy:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:31 AM~9093556
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry: you wanna go to your room again!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 11:34 PM~9093576
> *:angry:  you wanna go to your room again!!!
> *



do you NOT want wheels. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:45 AM~9093649
> *do you NOT want wheels.    :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 26 2007, 11:47 PM~9093660
> *:0
> *



thats how I roll.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:49 AM~9093674
> *thats how I roll.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

roll , or get rolled over.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry: almost 2 am , gettin called to work.....

:angry: 











:angry: 




:angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 27 2007, 12:52 AM~9093693
> *:angry: almost 2 am , gettin called to work.....
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bye. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 26 2007, 11:49 PM~9093677
> *roll , or get rolled over.......
> *



or be impatient and get your wheels flushed down the toilet. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 26 2007, 11:52 PM~9093693
> *:angry: almost 2 am , gettin called to work.....
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Dont forget the fist in the AIR!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: rollinoldskoo, dave_da_chef, mista_gonzo, jevries, BODINE, 87burb, Tip Slow, hearse driver, DoUgH, 2crunk, 88mcls, sureñosbluez, awbcrazy, LowandBeyond

busy night.....


----------



## mademan

whats up everyone?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 08:54 PM~9093702
> *or be impatient and get your wheels sent to rollinoldskoo.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 01:17 AM~9093825
> *19 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, dave_da_chef, mista_gonzo, jevries, BODINE, 87burb, Tip Slow, hearse driver, DoUgH, 2crunk, 88mcls, sureñosbluez, awbcrazy, LowandBeyond
> 
> busy night.....
> *


  nite evryone

got to be up in 5 1/2 hours for football game 


got hour drive to game at 9 then bday party for daughter at 1 pm ...and maybe sunday ill get on the ext dually :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 02:17 AM~9093825
> *19 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, dave_da_chef, mista_gonzo, jevries, BODINE, 87burb, Tip Slow, hearse driver, DoUgH, 2crunk, 88mcls, sureñosbluez, awbcrazy, LowandBeyond
> 
> busy night.....
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall did mini get banned i see that he is on punishment for 2 weeks what that dude do


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i had some questions to ask him


----------



## low4oshow

what u mean


----------



## bigDside

WUZ GOIN DOWN MAN!! WUT CHALL UP TOO?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Oct 27 2007, 02:58 AM~9094089
> *WUZ GOIN DOWN MAN!! WUT CHALL UP TOO?
> *



:biggrin: nothin much


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:54 AM~9093702
> *or be impatient and get your wheels flushed down the toilet.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

5 am.. i fell asleep at like midnight, baby wakes me up at 3, now i cant fall back asleep


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 26 2007, 11:06 PM~9094266
> *5 am.. i fell asleep at like midnight, baby wakes me up at 3, now i cant fall back asleep
> *


Time is now: Oct 26, 2007 - 11:06 PM

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

aight homie im out for the night drinkin french connections will catch up with u sooner or later


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:07 AM~9094268
> *Time is now: Oct 26, 2007 - 11:06 PM
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 its about to be daylight in the next couple hours.


----------



## Tip Slow

its MY LIFE819 3:53:36 PM


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 05:15 AM~9094275
> *its MY LIFE819 3:53:36 PM
> *


whatd they say :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its not me.... i put your ass on ignore in yahoo..... in fact, i even reported u as spam....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 04:18 AM~9094280
> *whatd they say  :cheesy:
> *


dunno,i wasn't on the net at no 3:53:36........wait a minute it was you :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 04:20 AM~9094281
> *its not me.... i put your ass on ignore in yahoo..... in fact, i even reported u as spam....
> *


SOI SAID AOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 26 2007, 11:15 PM~9094275
> *SOI SAID AOL
> *


u are pretty dumb aren't u..... same page even.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 04:23 AM~9094288
> *u are pretty dumb aren't u..... same page even.....
> *


STFU


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 05:20 AM~9094282
> *dunno,i wasn't on the net at no 3:53:36........wait a minute it was you :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: i dont have any messengers


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 26 2007, 11:26 PM~9094293
> *STFU
> 
> *


YOU'RE A DUMB ASS ..... u even have half a brain?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 04:26 AM~9094294
> *:nono: i dont have any messengers
> *


 :0 :0 :0 when you gon pick up that game???that way i can get this M.O and send it to ya


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 04:28 AM~9094296
> *YOU'RE A DUMB ASS ..... u even have half a brain?
> *


SHUT UP LITTLE PIGGY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 05:28 AM~9094298
> *:0  :0  :0 when you gon pick up that game???that way i can get this M.O and send it to ya
> *


i should be goin over there today


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 04:34 AM~9094302
> *i should be goin over there today
> *


YES YES YES!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY9TLcqL_Mo


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:28 AM~9094296
> *YOU'RE A DUMB ASS ..... u even have half a brain?
> *


 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-hj-6rZp-4


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

dude sounded so confident too.. b final answer, ahh shit :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtPrDMyGgdg


----------



## tyhodge07

http://glowinc.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nite fukkers.... Time is now: Oct 27, 2007 - 12:00 AM


----------



## tyhodge07

tha last link is the same stuff the guy used in the vid.. shits bright. :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 05:00 AM~9094325
> *tha last link is the same stuff the guy used in the vid.. shits bright. :0
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:00 AM~9094323
> *nite fukkers.... Time is now: Oct 27, 2007 - 12:00 AM
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Ronin




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

American Gangster, full movie, not out in theathers until nov 2 
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=5I4OP3VP


----------



## tyhodge07

Saw 4
http://www.onlineflvplayer.com/player.swf?...4e9fd2eff4fdf0a


----------



## tyhodge07

Employee Of The Month
http://www.videowebtown.com/community/newl...&autostart=true


----------



## tyhodge07

Resident Evil: Extinction 

1. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1367730J3P4bdze
2. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1369653hgY4EpGf
3. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v13677593yP3zBGY
4. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1367762nGywNcRE
5. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1367761dCkhkh5G
6. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1367763y5QZbrkA
7. http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1367764JgNn9zBa


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 wheres everyone at?


----------



## tyhodge07

8ball, u got that new jay-z yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

and u kno it homie u got it yet


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 04:12 AM~9098981
> *and u kno it homie u got it yet
> *


yep.. shit aint supposed to be out till nov 6th.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

that hello brooklyn is some tight shit :0

im just now listening to the whole cd through now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just fukkin around..... don't like it tho.... gonna request a new truck body from revell.... the just do the caddy clip without moldings.....


----------



## tyhodge07

i like that. looks like u just need the last bit of molding onthe back doors, than some body work.. what dont u like about it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

moldings on the bed look too heavy... i dunno... maybe if i lift it up or something.....


----------



## tyhodge07

i see what ur sayin, i think it might be cuz the gap where the other molding is missing, might look different with that on.. is the caddy the same width as the truck or no?


----------



## Tip Slow

that look tight as hell rollin


----------



## wagonguy

damn, i cant wait till i get pictures of the engine im working on posted, after finding over 100$ of detail items, im going to go all out :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9099084
> *i see what ur sayin, i think it might be cuz the gap where the other molding is missing, might look different with that on.. is the caddy the same width as the truck or no?
> *


yea, maybe.... i'd need another EXT for that missing section..... maybe i'll get one more of the truck and the EXT and build both versions.... one with moldings and one without.... if i don't like the moldings i can sell the body to someone who does....


----------



## tyhodge07

the rest of the back door molding that was left was short than, i see the molding goes further back than the bed, how about just gettin rid of the ext cab.. and making the bed the little bit longer of the molding.. im likin this conversion


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 11:05 PM~9099117
> *the rest of the back door molding that was left was short than, i see the molding goes further back than the bed, how about just gettin rid of the ext cab..  and making the bed the little bit longer of the molding.. im likin this conversion
> *


well i like the get rid of the ex-cab idea and i was planning to shorten that rear molding... gotta see how the ext bumper fits up first tho.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: rollinoldskoo, *Ronin, pancho1969*, Tip Slow, Ajay

any ideas???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2007, 05:08 AM~9099121
> *well i like the get rid of the ex-cab idea and i was planning to shorten that rear molding... gotta see how the ext bumper fits up first tho.....
> *


i think gettin rid of the ext cab, itll go right together, since u wont have to look for anymore moldings for it.. cadillac needs a pickup truck


----------



## Tip Slow

[/quote]

Eh homie whats your addy rollin???


----------



## BODINE

vote for november Gabriela

http://krystalchiks.com/











my sons aunt , exes sister


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2007, 02:10 AM~9099123
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: rollinoldskoo, Ronin, pancho1969, Tip Slow, Ajay
> 
> any ideas???
> *


your doing good homie for that chunk missing on the xcab why not make it out of styrene


----------



## rollinoldskoo

FOR??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


Eh homie whats your addy rollin??? 
[/quote]


----------



## tyhodge07

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 1750 
BODINE 1241 
rollinoldskoo 1208 
LowandBeyond 1093 
Tip Slow 639 
8-Ball 411 
southside groovin 229 
vengence 217 
Minidreams Inc. 188 
hearse driver 140 
wagonguy 113 
zfelix 113 
layin_in_so_cal 113 
mademan 113 
red69chevy 105 
88mcls 96 
Big_Vato23 87 
kustombuilder 87 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 58 
low4oshow 41 
awbcrazy 40 
BiggDeee 33 
BiggC 26 
S-10sForever 25 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
cruzinlow 18 
Ronin 18 
holly.hoodlum 17 
the_cat 15 
1ofaknd 14 
old low&slo 13 
dade county 12 
drnitrus 11 
lowridermodels 8 
SCOOBY SNACKS 7 
87burb 7 
vinman2 7 
85 biarittz 6 
betoscustoms 6 
ElRafa 6 
503 me 6 
DoUgH 5 
pancho1969 5 
jevries 5 
Mr Biggs 5 
DirtyBird2 4 
Project59 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
pinche chico 4 
Blue s10 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
ShowRodFreak 3 
twinn 3 
King Josh 3 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
San Diego 619 2 
Tawanna 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
shrekinacutty 2 
lonnie 2 
johnnyhop 2 
Linc 2 
MARINATE 2 
layn22sonframe 2 
kdogg213 1 
dubelduces 1 
raystrey 1 
bigDside 1 
milfintraining 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
EVIL C 1 
bigdogg323 1 
slamin81 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
psn8586 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
modeltech 1 
Modelluver 1 
maxxteezy 1


----------



## LowandBeyond

man, if you guys just seen this race I went to. 1/2 mile asphalt track in salem. 200 laps 85 cars all out there together. But the kicker..................



70 montes, 77 montes, acouple 70's chevelles, 70's impalas, 70's camaros (with t tops welded back in) malibus, novas.........everything.   pretty sad kinda.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 28 2007, 03:36 PM~9101335
> *man,  if you guys just seen this race I went to.  1/2 mile asphalt track in salem.  200 laps 85 cars all out there together.    But the kicker..................
> 70 montes,  77 montes,  acouple 70's chevelles, 70's impalas,  70's camaros (with t tops welded back in)  malibus, novas.........everything.          pretty sad kinda.
> *


i love that type of racing no bullshit template or jellybean cars


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 28 2007, 02:22 AM~9099012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just fukkin around..... don't like it tho.... gonna request a new truck body from revell.... the just do the caddy clip without moldings.....
> *


You still need clip?

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yessir and whatever extra side moldings u can let go of


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 12:54 AM~9104285
> *yessir and whatever extra side moldings u can let go of
> *


ill have some moldings if i dont screw up .....after i get moldings right ill get ready to ship so i can see what i got


----------



## BODINE

soon as i get done eatin im gonna go work on the ext dually :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

rear fender wells are pain to do


----------



## BODINE

wheres the nite crew?

:0


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

dunno monteman ..........?



ask a mod


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2007, 12:55 AM~9104779
> *dunno monteman ..........?
> ask a mod
> *


  thats a shame,i have to use my fiance account in oder to post anything :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

lookin good bodine, what did you do, get another kit and warm the plastic and mold it around.. if so that looks good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 u fools sleep


----------



## Tawanna

nope im here


----------



## Tawanna

ok tyler,i don't have more than one account this is my fiance account.just usein it cause someone is fuckin with the other


----------



## tyhodge07

ur other account a mod set to approve ur posts, cuz of the stuff that has prolly happened in the past.. and they prolly just got tired of it, and them approving what you say will take care of what gets posted.


----------



## pinche chico

whuttup N/C????????


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: no ones on, lonely in here tonight


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone have experience with vinyl cutters? what a good fairly cheap one to get, a desktop side, im looking around a 8'' rolland, im mainly wanting to do smaller work, not much larger.. the 8'' roland runs 450, seems high, they got some cheaper ones, thats a 12'' for like 300.. hmmm


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 02:24 AM~9104857
> *:dunno: no ones on, lonely in here tonight
> *


what up pinche chico,tyler look at this shit


Thanks
Your post will be previewed by a moderator before it is added to this topic

Please wait while we transfer you...

(Or click here if you do not wish to wait)


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 02:30 AM~9104866
> *anyone have experience with vinyl cutters? what a good fairly cheap one to get, a desktop side, im looking around a 8'' rolland, im mainly wanting to do smaller work, not much larger.. the 8'' roland runs 450, seems high, they got some cheaper ones, thats a 12'' for like 300.. hmmm
> *


homedepote(sc)


----------



## pinche chico

isnt that some hating ass bullshit?


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 29 2007, 02:35 AM~9104872
> *isnt that some hating ass bullshit?
> *


Hell yea homie


----------



## drnitrus

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































im lovin it
that last pic
that button is screamin......


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: yummy!


----------



## Waco

X2. :wow: :wow: . Will that last button pop hno: hno: :wow:......Im feelin like chong on my avatar <---- :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WILL THE LAST BUTTON POP????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THE FOLOWING IS JUST....... I HAVE NO FUCKING CLUE.... :0 






DAMN JAPS......


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 28 2007, 12:18 AM~9098513
> *Saw 4
> http://www.onlineflvplayer.com/player.swf?...4e9fd2eff4fdf0a
> *


Aint none of these workin...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 30 2007, 12:04 AM~9111011
> *Aint none of these workin...
> *


ur prolly too late, they get deleted like every day or 2  ill try to find the new uploaded ones.


----------



## tyhodge07

saw4
its black until like 6:30 cuz its just previews, than movie will start
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=X7RJIJIP


----------



## tyhodge07

good luck chuck
dvd quality

parts
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1378602aB4N8kDh?confirmed=1
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1378603Z6cfZSp5?confirmed=1
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v13786077GqBNBmP?confirmed=1
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1378608HZ49M25S


----------



## BODINE

rollin you get the decals?


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mgWES4oBhs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 29 2007, 12:33 AM~9104870
> *what up pinche chico,tyler look at this shit
> Thanks
> Your post will be previewed by a moderator before it is added to this topic
> 
> Please wait while we transfer you...
> 
> (Or click here if you do not wish to wait)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

better watch your step or u'll get worse......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2007, 08:03 PM~9111800
> *rollin you get the decals?
> *


got them the other day.... posted in good trader.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 12:44 AM~9111960
> *got them the other day.... posted in good trader.....
> *


 :biggrin: ok cool


----------



## BODINE

damn only tooh 3 1/2 days from here ....thats pretty fast

thats why i missed it


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 12:59 AM~9112026
> *
> *


bout damn time :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9112028
> *bout damn time :angry:
> *



lmao! You miss me or what? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Someones feeling left out?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 01:03 AM~9112041
> *Someones feeling left out?
> *


fck no i want my wheels 




























j/k .................. :biggrin: ..........you at work ?....all your cams still workin ok?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn i need to work on something..... i'll pull something out tomorrow....


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea, I'm working. Just hopped on for a minute. Works been getting shitty about internet use.   

Yea, I still got that one. Haven't switched it out yet.  :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 01:05 AM~9112052
> *damn i need to work on something..... i'll pull something out tomorrow....
> *


i just went out and did a little on the ext 

rollin ill go get you a new kit and send it to you  ...i think they still got soem


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9112058
> *i just went out and did a little on the ext
> 
> rollin ill go get you a new kit and send it to you   ...i think they still got soem
> *



shit get me one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 01:11 AM~9112073
> *shit get me one.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  OK 




this damn EXT Dually is fckin hard to work the rear wheel wells to match the rest :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 12:13 AM~9112079
> *  OK
> this damn EXT Dually is fckin hard to work the rear wheel wells to match the rest  :angry:
> *



you'll get it man, shit takes time. You doing a killer job already. :0


----------



## BODINE

ill keep workin on it 

and have pics as i go


----------



## BODINE

im lettin stuff dry right now a little glue and bondo...ill do a little more tomorrow night


----------



## LowandBeyond

tawanna blow me


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 12:31 AM~9112143
> *:0
> *



thats right


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9112132
> *tawanna blow me
> *


Don't talk about my fiance like homie.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 30 2007, 01:33 AM~9112155
> *Don't talk about my fiance like homie.
> *


????????

ur fiance is a homie ?


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2007, 11:34 PM~9112159
> *????????
> 
> ur fiance is a homie ?
> *


NAW i meant ''like that homie''


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 29 2007, 09:33 PM~9112155
> *Don't talk about my fiance like homie.
> *


*STFU*

since the people who run this site put u on restriction..... i wonder what they would do if they knew u just using another account now????? BANN ALL IPS????? hey tyler who the fuck do i need to PM?


----------



## BODINE

1ofaknd?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 11:36 PM~9112168
> *STFU
> 
> since the people who run this site put u on restriction..... i wonder what they would do if they knew u just using another account now????? BANN ALL IPS????? hey tyler who the fuck do i need to PM?
> *


he started the shit and all i said was don't talk about her like that.  i haven't said anything to him or did anything for him to say that


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 29 2007, 09:41 PM~9112181
> *he started the shit and all i said was don't talk about her like that.  i haven't said anything to him or did anything for him to say that
> *



:tears: :tears: u still gonna piss of the mods if they find out what u doin..... they put that restrictions on your account for a reason..... and u going around it..... u WANNA be banned for good huh....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## tyhodge07

vrroooooooooooom vrroooooooooooooom


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.spacegravy.com/sgmedia/graphics/oneliners/*******/Hillbilly10.gif


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :worship: the right way to roll dubs and above :worship:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 01:50 AM~9112217
> *:0 :worship: the right way to roll dubs and above :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told you not to post it :angry: im not done with it yet :angry:


----------



## Tawanna

naw but tell your so called BUDDIES to STFU and leave me alone.yall just tryin to bait me into this shit and then yall sit back and watch to see if i get banned.but then if someone comes around with power(not sayin any names)yall change you story like''were just doin this to see if he learned his lesson.BULLSHIT!!!yall want me banned which i don't give a FUCK.im tired of yall fuckin with me but then yall say he started it,the way i feel right now and what i BEEN TOLD.You really don't want to fuck with me now so STFU


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 30 2007, 01:51 AM~9112220
> *naw but tell your so called BUDDIES to STFU and leave me alone.yall just tryin to bait me into this shit and then yall sit back and watch to see if i get banned.but then if someone comes around with power(not sayin any names)yall change you story like''were just doin this to see if he learned his lesson.BULLSHIT!!!yall want me banned which i don't give a FUCK.im tired of yall fuckin with me but then yall say he started it,the way i feel right now and what i BEEN TOLD.You really don't want to fuck with me now so STFU
> *


*WHO YOU TALKIN TO * :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 30 2007, 01:51 AM~9112220
> *naw but tell your so called BUDDIES to STFU and leave me alone.yall just tryin to bait me into this shit and then yall sit back and watch to see if i get banned.but then if someone comes around with power(not sayin any names)yall change you story like''were just doin this to see if he learned his lesson.BULLSHIT!!!yall want me banned which i don't give a FUCK.im tired of yall fuckin with me but then yall say he started it,the way i feel right now and what i BEEN TOLD.You really don't want to fuck with me now so STFU
> *


?


----------



## tyhodge07

name this ride :cheesy:
this is the concept, i dont think it was ever produced, but its one bad mofo


----------



## tyhodge07

and no its not a land rover


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2007, 11:54 PM~9112228
> *?
> *


not you homie those other bitches that like to fuck with me on a daily basis


----------



## 8-Ball

range rovers stormer or somethin like that


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 11:54 PM~9112230
> *name this ride :cheesy:
> this is the concept, i dont think it was ever produced, but its one bad mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lambo


----------



## 8-Ball

the dudes of west coast customs built one and its the only one in the world suppossibly


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 30 2007, 03:57 AM~9112233
> *range rovers stormer or somethin like that
> *


correct thats the range stormer.. thats a bad ass suv too.. u see the one they did on the wcc show.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 30 2007, 03:58 AM~9112238
> *the dudes of west coast customs built one and its the only one in the world suppossibly
> *


besides the concept that no one ever gets their hands on..t hey built if for the big time king or some shit in like japan.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

yea that bitch was cold though


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

id roll this one


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 12:00 AM~9112243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not really a big fan of choppers but thats tight as hell,i wanted to get a a susuki but these lil fuckers came around and now i can't :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9112251
> *not really a big fan of choppers but thats tight as hell,i wanted to get a a susuki but these lil fuckers came around and now i can't :angry:
> *


what happen to 'so cute u spoiling them already' ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 10:02 PM~9112247
> *id roll this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PT CRUISER original concept car....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 04:07 AM~9112253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that, the front sorta looks like a jag or somethin


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 04:09 AM~9112256
> *PT CRUISER original concept car....
> *


the way it should have came.

i love them new gto's i got to drive one at work, i was doin like 95 and felt like i was doin 60, i didnt know i was goin that fast until i look down, lol.. i was drivin a yellow 6 sp :0


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 12:08 AM~9112255
> *what happen to 'so cute u spoiling them already' ?
> *


im spoilin one not the other two jackass :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey tyler i think its the ferrari station wagon homie


----------



## tyhodge07

i thought u had twins


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 10:09 PM~9112257
> *whats that, the front sorta looks like a jag or somethin
> *


http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazine/3200.asp?id=10779


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 12:13 AM~9112264
> *i thought u had twins
> *


nope i posted i was havin trips a while back  it's nothin new in our fam,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 10:11 PM~9112260
> *the way it should have came.
> 
> i love them new gto's i got to drive one at work, i was doin like 95 and felt like i was doin 60, i didnt know i was goin that fast until i look down, lol.. i was drivin a yellow 6 sp  :0
> *


they fukked up the design when they made that one.... looks like a fukkin honda....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 04:14 AM~9112267
> *http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazine/3200.asp?id=10779
> *


now i see more of a ferrari.. that one angle had a jag lookin front end from the newer like 07-08 jags


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 04:16 AM~9112271
> *they fukked up the design when they made that one.... looks like a fukkin honda....
> *


i just like the 2 door, im more of a 2 door fan.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 01:09 AM~9112256
> *PT CRUISER original concept car....
> *


..chrysler pronto


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 04:19 AM~9112280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ditch the wing and thats badass


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 04:19 AM~9112279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id roll that for a dollar :biggrin: 

should have went with window tint that follows the paint


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

lata homies ...gotta hget up at 11am


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## mademan

mmmmmm holden torana.
Im not a big fan of imports, but some of this aussie stuff is wicked.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 12:23 AM~9112296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

bwahahahahaahahahahahaha!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

lololololololololol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 01:29 AM~9112320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its the transformer :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 02:30 AM~9112323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is badass it was on espn last night


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:32 AM~9112331
> *its the transformer  :0  :0  :0
> *


no damn it ...transformer was a mustang


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 01:33 AM~9112337
> *no damn it ...transformer was a mustang
> *



:uh: there was a cop also. 

Was that semi a mustang too? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:34 AM~9112340
> *:uh:  there was a cop also.
> 
> Was that semi a mustang too?  :biggrin:
> *


cop was a stang ...... just turned it off ......


----------



## LowandBeyond

one of my boys was just in a mag with a truck he had. TOE TAGGED! In mini trucking or one of them. 

Baby coffin dash, homemade chain steering wheel and shifter, dragging rocker. :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 01:29 AM~9112320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we have 4 hemi police chargers here in town. 2 white 1 blue 1 charcloal. only the one white one is marked, the rest are ghost cars


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:36 AM~9112343
> *one of my boys was just in a mag with a truck he had.  TOE TAGGED!  In mini trucking or one of them.
> 
> Baby coffin dash,  homemade chain steering wheel and shifter,  dragging rocker.    :0  :0
> *


pics



























or































it
























didnt 





































happen






























:biggrin: ...j/k im off to bed


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 01:35 AM~9112341
> *cop was a stang ...... just turned it off ......
> *



bumble bee was the camaro (70's then a new style) in the movie. Cop car was a dodge. :uh: tard.


----------



## tyhodge07

i get mini truckin, ihave 1 mag left on subscription, ill look n see


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:38 AM~9112346
> *bumble bee was the camaro (70's then a new style)  in the movie.  Cop car was a dodge.    :uh:  tard.
> *


damn it im turnin it back on :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 01:39 AM~9112350
> *damn it im turnin it back on  :angry:
> *



go for it dude, I'm telling you tho.  




and I think it was MT, might have been sport truck? Dunno? Pics are 2 years old. Took them this long to put it in the mag. :uh:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

did you watch it again?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:50 AM~9112370
> *did you watch it again?
> *


yup BARRICADE is a sallen stang


----------



## LowandBeyond

I stand corrected.  I thought when they pulled up to pick the little radio robot up it was a dodge. I thought it was even 4 door. Maybe I should watch it again.  



BODINE your the man. :worship:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 02:54 AM~9112380
> *I stand corrected.        I thought when they pulled up to pick the little radio robot up it was a dodge.  I thought it was even 4 door.  Maybe I should watch it again.
> BODINE your the man.  :worship:
> *


now i can sleep good 



NITE ALL


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 12:51 AM~9112371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: but it's a ford  :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think that might be my ex!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 01:00 AM~9112394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that might be my ex!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: You wish


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no, u wish..... i'm serious fukker.... found her pic on a local web site..


----------



## tyhodge07

hmmm


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










forget the cupcakes....


----------



## LowandBeyond

someone say cupcakes. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 01:05 AM~9112401
> *no, u wish..... i'm serious fukker.... found her pic on a local web site..
> *


i fiance looks better while yours look like a hairy beast


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 29 2007, 11:16 PM~9112415
> *someone say cupcakes.    :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


can't see the pic can you???????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 02:17 AM~9112417
> *can't see the pic can you???????????
> *



no     


but my mind keep flashing back to cupcakes. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 11:11 PM~9112411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget the cupcakes....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

my big lots had a tahoe kit, 4 sonoma kits, 3 ffast and the furious 350z kits, and 3 of them 300c's


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 03:52 PM~9115956
> *my big lots had a tahoe kit, 4 sonoma kits, 3 ffast and the furious 350z kits, and 3 of them 300c's
> *


wish mine had tahoes


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 09:23 PM~9117613
> *wish mine had tahoes
> *


they only had one, it was the one that looked like a suburban


----------



## mademan

whats everyone up to? 

im carving a pumpkin........with a DREMEL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2007, 08:29 PM~9118612
> *whats everyone up to?
> 
> im carving a pumpkin........with a DREMEL
> *



is that messy? :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 08:35 PM~9118680
> *is that messy?    :0  :0  :0
> *


....yes :biggrin:  

but its also fun as all hell!!

Ill post pics when im done


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2007, 08:42 PM~9118754
> *....yes  :biggrin:
> 
> but its also fun as all hell!!
> 
> Ill post pics when im done
> *




I'd be afraid to get all that slime and pumpkin guts in my dremel. :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 08:43 PM~9118776
> *I'd be afraid to get all that slime and pumpkin guts in my dremel.  :0  :0
> *


...I taped up the vents, lol (only using it for short periods, so it doesnt get hot)....put the carving bit out far(1.5 inches from the chuck) and went to town!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2007, 09:00 PM~9118954
> *...I taped up the vents, lol (only using it for short periods, so it doesnt get hot)....put the carving bit out far(1.5 inches from the chuck) and went to town!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





I cheated this year and went to walmart and bought 2 of the styrafoam ones with the built in lights. :biggrin: I got home tho and they are indoor use only. I guess I can set them out tomm for alittle while.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 11:11 PM~9112411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget the cupcakes....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: did u see this yet travis???


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 02:06 AM~9112405
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that?


----------



## BODINE

think a motor for makin switches on model car.....?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

micro servo?


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

somebody got the munchies.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 30 2007, 10:53 PM~9119739
> *somebody got the munchies.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ive got some snerious munchees!!! been carving this damn pumpkin for 2 hours, lol. dremel got pumpkin in my damn hair, ears, all over the side of the garage the sidewalk. lol
but im tryin to win this contest that my sister entered for her university.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

you guys need to knock that shit off. :angry: 

















Now im hungry. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 31 2007, 12:01 AM~9119804
> *
> *


*x*

???


----------



## maxxteezy

huh?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Reverend Hearse

09/09/2006Location: Gardere Lane Area
Incident Date: 9-7-2006
On 9-7-06, Deputies with the S.C.A.T. Team, Narcotics and Armed Robbery and Burglary Divisions conducted criminal patrols in the Gardere area. Deputies made the following arrests and seizures : 

1. Joshua Moore - (Male 24) - Arrested for Possession of Marijuana. 

2. Willie Glover III - (Male 23) - Cited for No Light on License Plate, Failure to Signal Turn and Failure to Secure Registration. 

3. George Lewis - (Male 21 ) - Arrested for Loitering and Possession of Marijuana. 

4. Pernell Lanaute - (Male 19) - Arrested for Loitering and Possession of Marijuana. 

Deputies seized approx. 52.3 grams of suspected marijuana with a street value of $261.50.

Incident: Attempt 2nd Degree Murder and Convicted Felon in Poss. Firearm
09/09/2006Location: 2113 Anne Marie
Incident Date & Time: 9-9-2006, 0002
File Number: 06-60552
Investigator: Dy. C. Parker and Detective W. Stewart
Attempt 2nd Degree Murder and Convicted Felon in Possession of Firearm at 2113 Anne Marie. On 9-9-2006 at approximately 12:02am, Deputies responded to the prior listed address in reference to a victim being shot. Deputies were advised that several subjects were playing cards and drinking when the victim and the accused identified as James Anthony Johnson b/m, dob 9/7/1966, 5'11" inches tall approximately 165 pounds began play fighting. The victim struck Johnson at which time Johnson presented a handgun and fired a shot at the victim. The victim was struck by what appeared to be a single gunshot wound. The accused fled the area in a red 300 Nissan ZX. The victim was transported to a local hospital for treatment of his wounds. Detective Stewart is investigating this incident under file # 06-60552. Anyone with information regarding this incident or the location of James Anthony Johnson are urged to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000. 

Incident: Homicide and Armed Robbery
09/09/2006Location: 6911 Siegen Lane
Incident Date & Time: 9-8-2006, 2345
File Number: 06-60555
Investigator: Detective's D. Green and A. Banta
Homicide and Armed Robbery at 6911 Siegen Lane location of Olive Garden Restaurant. On 9-8-2006 at approximately 11:45pm, two black male subjects in the rear parking lot of the Olive Garden restaurant approached a w/m and w/f. The b/m subjects were driving a white four-door vehicle. The subjects demanded money from the w/m and w/f, during the course of the robbery one of the subjects fired several shots at the victims. The subjects fled the parking lot heading east on Seigen Ln. The subjects were described as follows: The driver of the vehicle is described as a b/m with short hair, thin moustache, wearing a blue and white-stripped shirt. The passenger is described as a b/m, dark complexion in his early 20's with braided hair wearing a white t-shirt. The w/m died at a local hospital. The female was treated for her wounds at a local hospital. Detectives D. Green and A. Banta are investigating this incident under file # 06-60555. Anyone with information regarding this Homicide and Robbery are urged to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000.

Incident: Attempted First Degree Murder
09/08/2006Location: 4400 block of Kilkenny Dr.
Incident Date & Time: Sept 7, 2006, 10:30pm
File Number: 06-60255
Investigator: Detective Sgt. L. Moore
Detectives are investigating an attempted first degree murder that occurred in the 4400 block of Kilkenny Dr. At approximately 10:30pm two victims' were standing outside of a residence when a vehicle passed with the occupants shooting at them. The victims were not injured and immediately reported the incident. Persons with information regarding this investigation are asked to call 389-5000. 

Incident: Armed Robbery, Carjacking
09/08/2006Location: 4400 Joor Rd.
Incident Date & Time: Sept 7, 2006, 9:30pm
File Number: 06-60248 
Investigator: Detective Cpl. J. Alfred
Detectives are investigating an armed robbery and carjacking that occurred at 4400 Joor Rd., the location of Quick Stop. At approximately 9:30pm, the victim was in the parking lot of the Quick Stop when he was approached by two b/m subjects. Both subjects entered the victim's vehicle and ordered him to drive away. One of the two b/m's was armed with a handgun and is described as follows: black male, slim build, braided hair, gold caps on his teeth, wearing a white t-shirt and black shorts. The second subject is described as follows: black male, approximately 6'5" in height, slim build, wearing a white t-shirt and blue jeans. As the victim was driving in the area of Joor Rd. and Prescott Rd. he jumped from the vehicle and fled. The two suspects then drove away in the victim's vehicle. The vehicle was recovered abandoned a short time after the incident. Persons with information regarding this investigation are asked to call 389-5000. 

Incident: Attempted Simple Robbery
09/07/2006Location: 9989 Burbank
Incident Date & Time: September 6, 2006, 8:52pm
File Number: 06-59999
Investigator: Deputy J. Taylor
Deputies are investigating an attempted simple robbery that occurred at 9989 Burbank Dr. At approximately 8:52pm the victim walked outside of her apartment and was met by an unknown b/m subject. The b/m forced the victim against the fence surrounding her apartment and demanded that she give him money. When the victim failed to respond, the suspect slammed her against the fence again. As this was occurring, a vehicle pulled into a nearby parking lot causing the suspect to flee. The suspect is described as follows: black male, 5'10" to 6' in height, dark complexion, slim build, close cut hair. The suspect was wearing a dark t-shirt and jean shorts with black tennis shoes. Persons with information regarding this investigation are asked to call 389-5000. 

Incident: Accidental Shooting
09/06/2006Location: 1200 block of E. Azalea Park
Incident Date & Time: 9-5-2006, 1912
File Number: 06-59745
Investigator: Dy. B. Daigle, Det's Banta, Cavalier and Stewart
Accidental Shooting at 1200 block of E. Azalea Park. On 9-5-2006 at approximately 7:12pm, Deputies responded to the 1200 block of E. Azalea Park in reference to a juvenile accidentally shooting himself. The 16-yoa male juvenile advised deputies that while attempting to unload a Rossi 38 caliber revolver, the gun accidentally went off. The juvenile was sitting outside the apt. complex in the parking lot when the incident occurred. The juvenile was transported to a local hospital for treatment of a minor wound. Deputies recovered the weapon used in the accident. The juvenile advised he found the weapon, no location was provided. No other injuries were reported. Dy. Daigle along with Detective Stewart investigated this incident under file # 06-59745.

Incident: Purse Snatching
09/06/2006Location: 7760 Bluebonnet
Incident Date & Time: 9-5-2006, 2130
File Number: 06-59780
Investigator: Dy. K. Webb
Purse Snatching at 7760 Bluebonnet Blvd. location of Mipadres Mexican Grill. On 9-5-2006 at approximately 9:30pm, the victim and a friend were dining outside of the restaurant on the patio area. The victim's purse was lying on the back of the chair,when a w/m late 20's, medium build 5'11" inches tall wearing a brown baseball cap, brown shirt with blue jeans and a beard took the purse from the chair and fled the area. The w/m took approximately $ 40.00 dollars in cash, credit cards and keys to the victim's vehicle. Dy. Webb investigated the incident under file # 06-59780. Anyone with information concerning this theft or the identity of the person involved are asked to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000. 

Incident: Theft
09/06/2006Location: 4346 Joor Rd
Incident Date & Time: 9-5-2006, 1515
File Number: 06-59681
Investigator: Cpl. Curtin and Lt. Blackwell
Theft at 4346 Joor Rd. location of The Quick Stop. On 9-5-2006 at approximately 3:15pm, a delivery driver was making deliveries at the store. The driver exited his white panel van and entered the store. Upon the driver's return to the vehicle, two b/m subjects were observed taking a large quantity of cigarettes from the vehicle. The subjects were last seen heading in the direction of Prescott and Kerrit Street area. No description was available on the subjects. The subjects took approximately 59 cartoons of cigarettes with a value of $ 1,800.00 dollars. Cpl. Curtin and Lt. Blackwell conducted the investigation under file # 06-59681. Anyone with information regarding this incident is asked to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000. 

Incident: Aggravated Assault with a Firearm/Ilegal use of a Weapon
09/04/2006Location: 5151 Plank Rd.
Incident Date & Time: 9-1-2006, 2000
File Number: 06-58794
Investigator: Sgt. Mohr, Cpl. Crawford and Cpl. Harden
Aggravated Assault with a firearm, Illegal use of a Weapon and Dist. the Peace by Fistic Encounter at 5151 Plank Rd. location of Sports Plus. On 9-1-2006 at approximately 8:00pm, Captain Williams was working an off-duty assignment at Piccadilly Cafeteria when several civilians notified the Captain of a fight where shots were fired. The Captain responded and learned three subjects were involved in a physical altercation. The subjects fought once again in the presence of the Captain. Hilton Hayes b/m 24 yoa was taken into custody and charged with ill. use of a weapon and agg. assault for firing a round from a SKS rifle into the ground to frighten the subjects involved in the fight. Responding deputies apprehended J'Colby Johnson b/m 19 yoa and William Lee b/m 18 yoa after they fled the area. Johnson and Lee were issued misdemeanor summons for dist. the peace by fistic encounter. Hayes was charged and booked into the parish prison. The incident was investigated by Sgt. Mohr and Cpl's Crawford and Harden under file # 06-58794.

Incident: Armed Robbery/Carjacking
09/04/2006Location: 4346 Joor
Incident Date & Time: 9-4-2006, 1247
File Number: 06-59425
Investigator: Dy. Blackwood and Lt. Blackwell
Armed Robbery and Carjacking at 4346 Joor Rd. location of The Quick Stop. On 9-4-2006 at approximately 12:47pm, the victim was operating his business on the side of the Quick Stop selling tennis shoes. A b/m in his early 20's medium complexion, 6'0" tall thin build with short hair wearing a white shirt armed with a chrome semi-auto handgun ordered the victim to get on the ground. The victim complied. The robber took the victims white 1999 Chevrolet Blazer bearing La. License PGX549. The vehicle contained approximately $ 4,000.00 dollars worth of assorted name brand tennis shoes. The victim was not injured. The Blazer was last seen on Prescott heading toward Airline Hwy. Dy. Blackwood and Lt. Blackwell are investigating this incident under file # 06-59425. Anyone with information regarding this incident or the location of the Chevrolet Blazer are asked to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000. 

Incident: Armed Robbery
09/04/2006Location: 3939 Victoria
Incident Date & Time: 9-4-2006, 1752
File Number: 06-59496
Investigator: Sgt. Bertrand and Sgt. Corcoran
Armed Robbery at 3939 Victoria location of Victoria Trailer Park. On 9-4-2006 at approximately 5:32pm, the victim was at a vacant trailer located at lot #18 with an unknown w/f acquaintance. While inside the trailer, the victim was robbed at knifepoint and beaten by the w/f and three additional b/m subjects. The victim managed to escape and fled to the McDonalds on Airline Hwy. seeking help. The victim was taken to a local hospital for treatment of his injuries. The victims white Mazda MP3 van was taken during the robbery. No descriptions of the subjects or vehicle are available at this time. Anyone with information concerning this incident or the location of the Mazda van are asked to contact the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office at 225-389-5000


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BODINE

there is NO WAY im reading all that


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2007, 12:04 AM~9119825
> *there is NO WAY  im reading all that
> *


x2


----------



## maxxteezy

whats this?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 31 2007, 12:21 AM~9119948
> *whats this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a motor and gears :cheesy:


----------



## maxxteezy

think it can get any smaller?


----------



## BODINE

cant tell size.....is it yours?


----------



## mademan

check my BOne ChariOt topic!
done carving the pumpkin!


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9119994
> *cant tell size.....is it yours?
> *


little larger than a penny


----------



## BODINE

i think my ext dually is gonna go in the mail to get the body work done :cheesy: 

i cant get it right :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 11:51 PM~9111730
> *saw4
> its black until like 6:30 cuz its just previews, than movie will start
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=X7RJIJIP
> *


??????

where is saw 4?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 08:47 PM~9120129
> *i think my ext dually is gonna go in the mail to get the body work done :cheesy:
> 
> i cant get it right  :angry:
> *


going to hawaii????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 01:12 AM~9120289
> *going to hawaii????
> *


not that :cheesy: 

but some parts are :biggrin: 

where i send ill let him post pics


----------



## Tawanna

ROLLIN what your ADDY???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 31 2007, 01:25 AM~9120375
> *ROLLIN what your ADDY???
> *


hawaii



lol


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2007, 11:25 PM~9120379
> *hawaii
> lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tawanna

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Tawanna, layin_in_so_cal, mademan
hmmmmmm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 30 2007, 09:25 PM~9120375
> *ROLLIN what your ADDY???
> *


why the fuck u want it?


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 11:32 PM~9120428
> *why the fuck u want it?
> *


The monte stuff :uh: remember???


----------



## Tawanna

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Tawanna, layin_in_so_cal, old low&slo*


haven't seen or heard from you in a while


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 30 2007, 09:34 PM~9120447
> *The monte stuff :uh: remember???
> *


what monte stuff??


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 11:43 PM~9120491
> *what monte stuff??
> *


remember you said you wanted the aerocoupe bumper and taillight


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 09:58 PM~9119481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  did u see this yet travis???
> *



yup I seen it. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members:mademan, rollinoldskoo, BODINE, chris mineer, Tawanna, 8-Ball




I'm out. Looks like a **** convention in here. :uh: ****. :biggrin:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 11:56 PM~9120563
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members:mademan, rollinoldskoo, BODINE, chris mineer, Tawanna, 8-Ball
> I'm out.    Looks like a **** convention in here.    :uh:  ****.  :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to it ***


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9111730
> *saw4
> its black until like 6:30 cuz its just previews, than movie will start
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=X7RJIJIP
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: Im Bored at work and this link wont work anymore


----------



## 8-Ball

bigbdee here is a link for u homie for saw 4
http://joox.net/cat/2/id/1797317


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, u have to pretty much catch them once i post them, they only last like a day, lol


----------



## BiggDeee

THNX 8-Ball But it didnt work neither! :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 31 2007, 02:21 AM~9119948
> *whats this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should be able to ditch alot more gears in that, theres like 6 total, should be able to get rid of a few more.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 31 2007, 01:47 AM~9119701
> *whats that?
> *


nope, not a motor or servo..
thats a micro actuator, when a pos is sent through it pushes out, when other way it pulls pretty much..


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 12:12 PM~9123139
> *THNX 8-Ball But it didnt work neither!  :dunno:
> *


my bad i ment to tell u if u dont have stage 6 on ur comp it wont


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 31 2007, 12:06 PM~9123080
> *bigbdee here is a link for u homie for saw 4
> http://joox.net/cat/2/id/1797317
> *


hard to see very dark and blurry


----------



## tyhodge07

saw 4 will be sorta dark, its a dark movie and a boot leg quality will be hard to get, try this one
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=IHH4S34H


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 11:12 AM~9123139
> *THNX 8-Ball But it didnt work neither!  :dunno:
> *




ssupload.com homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 10:08 PM~9127310
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hows the caddy dually?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 10:14 PM~9127340
> *hows the caddy dually?
> *


that shyt is hard ...i keep fckin up the trim part im tryin to go all the way to bed and over the dually flare ,,,,ive cut up 3 exts's :angry: 

its going to get body work done somewhere ....i like how it looks and would like to see it done real nice


----------



## BODINE

i keep pulling shyt out and messin up or dont finish so maybe i just need to build a nice stock kit 

got my merc soaking in purple power


----------



## BODINE

im doing this gto gonna make it look like the one on box , and the 1:64 it comes with


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2007, 07:05 PM~9127608
> *im doing this gto gonna make it look like the one on box , and the 1:64 it comes with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they got more of them GMC truck kits????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkers sleeping????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 11:45 PM~9128271
> *fukkers sleeping????????
> *



yup, at work. :biggrin: 


Been buzy homie. Haven't had time to get on.


----------



## tyhodge07

u fuckers sleeping :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 12:24 AM~9128153
> *they got more of them GMC truck kits????
> *


no i got 2 left , and 2 pending trades


----------



## BODINE

and gonna try to make it look like this


----------



## BODINE

sup low ?

you still at work?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 1 2007, 05:09 AM~9128968
> *sup low ?
> 
> you still at work?
> *



naw at home. Waiting on the heater in the garage to warm up.  Its tooooo damn cold up here.


----------



## BODINE

62 here with 80% humidity


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 1 2007, 05:15 AM~9128979
> *62 here with 80% humidity
> *



  



like 30 here and cold. Post to get 60's today. 

THU 

Sunny 
High: 59°
Low: 33° 
FRI 

Sunny 
High: 60°
Low: 35° 
SAT 

Mostly Sunny 
High: 60°
Low: 38° 
SUN 

Mostly Sunny 
High: 59°
Low: 39° 
MON 

Mostly Sunny 
High: 59°
Low: 39° 



fuckin winter. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 1 2007, 05:39 AM~9128937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and gonna try to make it look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know what the hell is wrong first i mess up the merc paint now this one 

when i put clear on it today it fogged up so i took inside that went away but still

has spots where paint started to bubble ,,,,,, i tried using duplicolor on this one and didnt have good results  :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://kgmb9.com/main/content/blogcategory/17/44/

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 1 2007, 02:20 AM~9128995
> *
> like 30 here and cold.  Post to get 60's today.
> 
> THU
> 
> Sunny
> High: 59°
> Low: 33°
> FRI
> 
> Sunny
> High: 60°
> Low: 35°
> SAT
> 
> Mostly Sunny
> High: 60°
> Low: 38°
> SUN
> 
> Mostly Sunny
> High: 59°
> Low: 39°
> MON
> 
> Mostly Sunny
> High: 59°
> Low: 39°
> 
> fuckin winter.    :angry:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:56 PM~9135993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kgmb9.com/main/content/blogcategory/17/44/
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Not even going to click the link. fuck your weather. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 1 2007, 06:58 PM~9136011
> *Not even going to click the link.    fuck your weather.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

go on, click it.... i think the forecast for the lows is still higher than your highs.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 10:02 PM~9136039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> go on, click it.... i think the forecast for the lows is still higher than your highs.....
> *




:angry: :angry: 

They lied anyways. Its alot colder than whats listed. Bastids. Took 4 ever for the garage to warm up yesterday. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

at least u got a garage..... its raining here... :tears:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

caught some more haters around my ride tonight , little fuckers got caught up by the cops knocking the rims off my hearse, dicks were only 15 and 14 , gonna get a fucking slap on the wrist though.......cop was just driving through and found it funny that 2 tires were off at 1 am with no flashlights, gonna get crackin on building that garage now......


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 12:14 AM~9136578
> *caught some more haters around my ride tonight , little fuckers got caught up by the cops knocking the rims off my hearse, dicks were only 15 and 14 , gonna get a fucking slap on the wrist though.......cop was just driving through and found it funny that 2 tires were off at 1 am with no flashlights, gonna get crackin on building that garage now......
> *


damn man i cought some bastards fuckin with my cutty back in the day my moms got piss cause i shot through her garage door n fuked her fender up on her ride....i dont play that shit... ever since then noone's ever fucked with me... but its good ur buildin that garage bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2007, 10:08 PM~9136072
> *at least u got a garage..... its raining here...  :tears:
> *



yea but still its colder than fuck!!! 

Going to have to hurry up and build that model spot in the basement where its warm.  






and that sucks ass Hearse. I'd be pissed the fuck off.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2007, 01:43 AM~9136759
> *yea but still its colder than fuck!!!
> 
> Going to have to hurry up and build that model spot in the basement where its warm.
> and that sucks ass Hearse.  I'd be pissed the fuck off.
> *


x2 homie


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2007, 12:43 AM~9136759
> *yea but still its colder than fuck!!!
> 
> Going to have to hurry up and build that model spot in the basement where its warm.
> and that sucks ass Hearse.  I'd be pissed the fuck off.
> *


X2 travis


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 2 2007, 01:32 AM~9137054
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn photobucket down for maintenance...... i popped the trunk on my 51 for the bomb buildoff.... can't post the pics tho.....


----------



## BODINE

guess well have to take ur word for it


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, i just tried to go to get a couple pics fro someone and down :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

travis wouldn't be able to see it anyway..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 12:08 AM~9136072
> *at least u got a garage..... its raining here...  :tears:
> *


hey rollin
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sucks to be you huh !!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
livin in paradise while we are going to be freezing our asses off soon!!!!!!!!!
our high temps are probably not even your low temps !!!!!!!!!!
so you got the build temps so keep showin us those awesome cars of your to get us through the winter ok !!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 1 2007, 11:13 PM~9137092
> *hey rollin
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sucks to be you huh !!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> livin in paradise while we are going to be freezing our asses off soon!!!!!!!!!
> our high temps are probably not even your low temps !!!!!!!!!!
> so you got the build temps so keep showin us those awesome cars of your to get us through the winter ok  !!!!!
> *


as long as its not rainy....  no good for painting....


----------



## BODINE

i just always have high humidity here in florida panhandle...and winter maybe 30's and 40's


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 03:26 AM~9137107
> *ENOUGH BULLSHIT IN THIS TOPIC FOOLS... U GOT SOMETHIN TO SAY SHOW US BETTER SHIT.... IF NOT, LET THIS HOMIE BUILD IN PEACE...
> *


----------



## BODINE

I WANT A HEARSE MODEL


----------



## BODINE

KEEP IT HERE OR RANDUMB SHYT 



> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 03:29 AM~9137113
> *well tell your little friend to STFU and nothin won't be said :angry: tyler your nothin but a bitch :uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 03:30 AM~9137114
> *KEEP IT HERE OR RANDUMB SHYT
> :angry:
> *


im just gona say''LEAD not FOLLOW  thats all


----------



## rollinoldskoo

HOW ABOUT BUILD SOMETHING


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 03:33 AM~9137119
> *HOW ABOUT BUILD SOMETHING
> *


How about you go crawl under a rock you lil *****,and why you keep sendin me PMs???you have both of my IM names.if anybody had a prob with me IM ME!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 03:35 AM~9137121
> *How about you go crawl under a rock you lil *****,and why you keep sendin me PMs???you have both of my IM names.if anybody had a prob with me IM ME!!!!
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU GO AWAY !!!!

WHAT HAVE YOU BUILT IN THE LAST YEAR?

?
?
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

talkin shit once again, everything goes nice and smooth than u open ur cock sucker.. i t hink a perminent ban would be the best bet.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 03:40 AM~9137127
> *talkin shit once again, everything goes nice and smooth than u open ur cock sucker.. i t hink  a perminent ban would be the best bet.
> *


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 03:37 AM~9137123
> *HOW ABOUT YOU GO AWAY !!!!
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU BUILT IN THE LAST YEAR?
> 
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> *


Naw i ain't goin nowhere :biggrin: now what have i built.....a lil nice thang but she's not done yet,it's a replica of one of my old models called''low profile''and she got sold so im makein a replica of her  don't rush me for pics cause i remeber someone said that pics that aren't clear aren't good enough so you'll have to wait till i get some clear ones  :biggrin: she should be done bout time i start work again


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 03:40 AM~9137127
> *talkin shit once again, everything goes nice and smooth than u open ur cock sucker.. i t hink  a perminent ban would be the best bet.
> *


i think you need a ass kick, :biggrin: always tryin to hang with the cool people :uh: GET BACK BITCH!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 03:42 AM~9137129
> *Naw i ain't goin nowhere :biggrin: now what have i built.....a lil nice thang but she's not done yet,it's a replica of one of my old models called''low profile''and she got sold so im makein a replica of her  don't rush me for pics cause i remeber someone said that pics that aren't clear aren't good enough so you'll have to wait till i get some clear ones   :biggrin: she should be done bout time i start work again
> *


WTF ..... you makin a replica of a replica?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 05:43 AM~9137130
> *i think you need a ass kick, :biggrin: always tryin to hang with the cool people :uh: GET BACK BITCH!!!
> *


dude, if u can beat my ass, since u like to talk shit, ill sign everything i own over to you.. just keep in mind i live only a few hours away from you  :uh:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 03:44 AM~9137131
> *WTF ..... you makin a replica of a replica?
> *


Naw i used to have a model called''low profile''but it's sold,it wasn't a replica or anything but im make a replica of it


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 03:46 AM~9137136
> *dude, if u can beat my ass, since u like to talk shit, ill sign everything i own over to you.. just keep in mind i live only a few hours away from you  :uh:
> *


you don't have anything i want :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 03:45 AM~9137133
> *POST IT OR YOU AIN"T GOT IT :angry:
> *


KEEP THIS SHYT IN HERE OR RANDUMB SHYT ....DO WAIST OTHER TOPICS WITH YOUR SHYT!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 05:48 AM~9137139
> *Naw i used to have a model called''low profile''but it's sold,it wasn't a replica or anything but im make a replica of it
> *


i dont think uve every built a model car, really i dont think ur mom likes buyin the shit for you, for fuck sakes ur on fuckin aol as ur connection, shits so 1980, they pay u to use it.. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 05:50 AM~9137141
> *you don't have anything i want :uh:
> *


i got everything ud dream to have, shit u wack off to at night, escpecially a life.. something u havent heard of.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yo byran.... u do kno that 8-ball and him are homies from school right????


----------



## tyhodge07

hes to dumb to understand shit..


----------



## tyhodge07

best part about it is, its his girls account, yea bullshit, he knows hes even a bitch

Yea i know im a female on here but i can hang.

:uh:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 03:54 AM~9137146
> *yo byran.... u do kno that 8-ball and him are homies from school right????
> *


yea but they weren't even friends in school dumbass


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 05:57 AM~9137151
> *yea but they weren't even friends in school dumbass
> *


do what? jeremy how many classes did we have together, and clown around in.. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *8-Ball*, rollinoldskoo


well who got it right? tyler or byran? :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 04:00 AM~9137155
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo
> well who got it right? tyler or byran?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Tawanna+Nov 2 2007, 03:57 AM~9137151-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea but they weren't even friends in school dumbass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea we was coo homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 03:58 AM~9137153
> *do what? jeremy how many classes did we have together, and clown around in..  :uh:
> *


dont remember u kno how many blunts ago that was for me :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 2 2007, 06:02 AM~9137159
> *yea we was coo homie
> dont remember u kno how many blunts ago that was for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i dont remember much either, that was like 5 yrs ago.. mr abrhams class was the best tho.. me u mike and i forget whats his name, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

cedric, thats the name..


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:04 AM~9137162
> *:biggrin: i dont remember much either, that was like 5 yrs ago.. mr abrhams class was the best tho.. me u mike and i forget whats his name, lol
> *


was u in the class with me and we had that colts cheerleader as a teacher


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 2 2007, 06:06 AM~9137166
> *was u in the class with me and we had that colts cheerleader as a teacher
> *


shit, i dont remember, i just know abraham was cool as hell, and the teacher in computer class was alright, but abraham went to dean and turnd to a dick


----------



## 8-Ball

and yes rollin i do have pics of her will post in the mornin homie


----------



## tyhodge07

i took my daughter for her first halloween, last year she was too small.. but she wouldnt even walk, was to busy starrin at the other people, so i had to push her around in a stroller all night :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 2 2007, 04:08 AM~9137168
> *and yes rollin i do have pics of her will post in the mornin homie
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 nudes?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck..... photobucket STILL down......


----------



## tyhodge07

bo, u give up on the caddy dually?


----------



## 8-Ball

sorry no nudes i wish tyler her name w3as ms morgan really skinny when u see the pic u will remember her do u remember allisa got pics of her to she was cold also


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:10 AM~9137175
> *bo, u give up on the caddy dually?
> *


WELL ITS STILL GETTIN DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE , ill let him post pics when he gets it if he wants

ive cut up 3 caddys :angry: ...keep fckin up


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 2 2007, 04:12 AM~9137179
> *sorry no nudes i wish tyler her name w3as ms morgan really skinny when u see the pic u will remember her do u remember allisa got pics of her to she was cold also
> *


be sure and post em here ill check back :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

ahh, dave take it over, they just doin the body work than ur finishing or no?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sent it to me????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

yeah ill be finishing 

sorry old sckoo  ....not to you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:14 AM~9137185
> *yeah ill be finishing
> 
> sorry old sckoo  ....not to you
> *


u edited ur post and still spelt it wrong :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:16 AM~9137187
> *u edited ur post and still spelt it wrong  :biggrin:
> *


lolololol....i noticed :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:17 AM~9137192
> *lolololol....i noticed :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 06:00 AM~9137155
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo
> well who got it right? tyler or byran?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 u tell me, he dont seem to be talkin stupid shit much more :uh:


----------



## BODINE

oldskoo


:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:21 AM~9137198
> *oldskoo
> :biggrin:
> *


hold up, let me highlite that first :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:21 AM~9137201
> *hold up, let me highlite that first  :biggrin:
> *


how do you make letters bigger then the largest?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:23 AM~9137205
> *how do you make letters bigger then the largest?
> *


just do the size the same wya, but change the 14 to like 30 and itll go to the largest it can be, like 24 or something


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:20 AM~9137196
> *u tell me,  he dont seem to be talkin stupid shit much more  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STFU :biggrin: lmao ,lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:24 AM~9137206
> *ok ...."testing"*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 06:24 AM~9137207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: STFU :biggrin: lmao ,lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now do me a favor, look at the palm of your hand and smack the shit out of urself :twak: if thats to much to ask, go and play frogger in the street during rush hour and dont forget the vid


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:26 AM~9137209
> *ok ...."testing"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:26 AM~9137209
> *ok ...."testing"
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:27 AM~9137216


:0 u got a black and white monitor or what? its always yellow and so hard to see :biggrin:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:26 AM~9137212
> *now do me a favor, look at the palm of your hand and smack the shit out of urself :twak: if thats to much to ask, go and play frogger in the street during rush hour and dont forget the vid
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: GO SUCK A DICK


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Nov 2 2007, 04:28 AM~9137218-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 2 2007, 06:27 AM~9137216
> 
> 
> 
> :0 u got a black and white monitor or what? its always yellow and so hard to see :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

  you can see the pic? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

night fools...... :wave: :wave: 

photobucket still down....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 06:29 AM~9137220
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: GO SUCK A DICK
> *


hang urself..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Nov 2 2007, 04:28 AM~9137218-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 2 2007, 06:27 AM~9137216
> 
> 
> 
> :0 u got a black and white monitor or what? its always yellow and so hard to see :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

i like making it yellow cuz everyone says its hard to see or to brite


----------



## tyhodge07

peace bro :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 04:29 AM~9137222
> *night fools......  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> photobucket still down....
> *


bout time for me oo ,,, ill be back on in like 5 or 6 hours thos


----------



## tyhodge07

> :0 u got a black and white monitor or what? its always yellow and so hard to see :biggrin:


i like making it yellow cuz everyone says its hard to see or to brite
[/quote]
hurts my eyes, i have to get all up on the screen :biggrin:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:30 AM~9137223
> *hang urself..
> *


GO LICK YOUR SISTERS CUNT


----------



## BODINE

hopfully ill get somethin done soon 

as long as i dont screw up paint again


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

i dont think its worth reading anything you say anymore.


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:33 AM~9137231
> *hopfully ill get somethin done soon
> 
> as long as i dont screw up paint again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: don't do that again


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 04:35 AM~9137233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: don't do that again
> *


  

*oKiMsOrRyIwOnTdOiTaGaIn!*


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:35 AM~9137232
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> i dont think its worth reading anything you say anymore.
> *


THANK YOUnOBODY ASKED YOU TO YOU DUMB BITCH :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

y u keep talkin, cant read ur shit..


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:36 AM~9137235
> *
> 
> oKiMsOrRyIwOnTdOiTaGaIn!
> *


OK IM SORORY WONT DO IT AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

someone type something???????????????


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:37 AM~9137238
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> y u keep talkin, cant read ur shit..
> *


sO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:39 AM~9137240
> *someone type something???????????????
> *


finally somethingi can see :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

monte, r u that fuckin dumb, like ive said everytime after uve posted, ur being blocked, i cant read what u say, so why even talk, dipshit, and go ahead reply to this, so u can talk to a wall again


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:40 AM~9137245
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> monte, r u that fuckin dumb, like ive said everytime after uve posted, ur being blocked, i cant read what u say, so why even talk, dipshit, and go ahead reply to this, so u can talk to a wall again
> *


 :banghead: << monteman ?


----------



## tyhodge07

quick way toget this fool banned for good, would be going to t he feedback and posting a bunch of scammer posts on him


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:40 AM~9137245
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> monte, r u that fuckin dumb, like ive said everytime after uve posted, ur being blocked, i cant read what u say, so why even talk, dipshit, and go ahead reply to this, so u can talk to a wall again
> *


SO WHO ASK YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:42 AM~9137249
> *:banghead: << monteman ?
> *


cant forget the :tears:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:42 AM~9137250
> *quick way toget this fool banned for good, would be going to t he feedback and posting a bunch of scammer posts on him
> *


SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 04:43 AM~9137253
> *SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH
> *


I DID :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

i assume once again u quoted yet another one of my posts, that i still cant and wont read from you.. so u still continue to talk shit to urself.. life as a loner, and a kid no one likes must suck, i need to find the slitting the wrist the right way pic for you..


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:43 AM~9137252
> *cant forget the :tears:
> *


nAW THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN,BUT ANYWAYS.....SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:44 AM~9137257
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> i assume once again u quoted yet another one of my posts, that i still cant and wont read from you.. so u still continue to talk shit to urself.. life as a loner, and a kid no one likes must suck, i need to find the slitting the wrist the right way pic for you..
> *


SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

bodine if hes quotin urs let me know.. but i have a feeling the dumbass isnt..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:46 AM~9137260
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> bodine if hes quotin urs let me know.. but i have a feeling the dumbass isnt..
> *


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:44 AM~9137256
> *I DID  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:46 AM~9137260
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> bodine if hes quotin urs let me know.. but i have a feeling the dumbass isnt..
> *


SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## BODINE

QUOTE(BODINE @ Nov 2 2007, 04:44 AM) 
I DID 

monteman
LMAO 




:cheesy:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:47 AM~9137265
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> *


SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 04:48 AM~9137269
> *SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH
> *


wow...thats gettin real old!!!


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:48 AM~9137268
> *QUOTE(BODINE @ Nov 2 2007, 04:44 AM)
> I DID
> 
> monteman
> LMAO
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: *****


----------



## tyhodge07

also, monte is so fake, he talks so much slang in the club topic, but anywhere else talks like a little white bitch that he is.. anyone notice that or no.. in the club topic its, ya foo myz monta is fukin sitn likz 20 fts in da air yo dawg :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 04:49 AM~9137272
> *:uh:IM A  *****
> *


WHAT????

NO THANKS


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:49 AM~9137271
> *wow...thats gettin real old!!!
> *


SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:49 AM~9137273
> *also, monte is so fake, he talks so much slang in the club topic, but anywhere else talks like a little white bitch that he is.. anyone notice that or no.. in the club topic its, ya foo myz monta is fukin sitn likz 20 fts in da air yo dawg :uh:
> *


WHO SAID THAT???YOU DUMB BITCH


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:50 AM~9137277
> *WHAT????
> 
> NO THANKS
> *


 :0 he called hisself a *** :0


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

MONTE REMEMBER ICANT READ WHAT YOU SAY.. :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:51 AM~9137282
> *:0  he called hisself a ***  :0
> *


yup .....and then 


You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna 

:cheesy:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:52 AM~9137283
> *You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> MONTE REMEMBER ICANT READ WHAT YOU SAY.. :uh:
> *


I CARE LESS :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 06:52 AM~9137284
> *yup .....and then
> You have chosen to ignore Tawanna. View this post · Un-ignore Tawanna
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


YOU IGNORED THE DIPSHIT TOO, :roflmao: HE;LL KEEP TALKIN TO HISSELF TOO.. GREAT LIFE TO LIVE.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:53 AM~9137287
> *YOU IGNORED THE DIPSHIT TOO, :roflmao: HE;LL KEEP TALKIN TO HISSELF TOO.. GREAT LIFE TO LIVE.
> *


shyt i guess im off to bed .....ill let him talk to himself :cheesy: 

lata


----------



## tyhodge07

MONTE, ILL READ YOUR NEXT POST, SO MAKE IT REALLY GOOD


----------



## tyhodge07

LATER BODINE, IM ABOUT OFF HERE TOO.. KINDA BORING, YET FUNNY THE LITTLE KID DONT UNDERSTAND SHIT, BALLS PROLLY HAVENT DROPPED, IMA HANG HERE FOR HIS NEXT POST THO.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 04:55 AM~9137292
> *LATER BODINE, IM ABOUT OFF HERE TOO.. KINDA BORING, YET FUNNY THE LITTLE KID DONT UNDERSTAND SHIT, BALLS PROLLY HAVENT DROPPED, IMA  HANG HERE FOR HIS NEXT POST THO.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Tawanna

:dunno: TYPE AWAY LOOSER


----------



## BODINE

didnt post?


----------



## BODINE

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, *themonteman/tawanna*


still thinking?


----------



## tyhodge07

HES DONE I GUESS, DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE A JACKASS MUCH MORE THAN HE ALREADY IS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Nov 2 2007, 05:59 AM~9137299-->
> 
> 
> 
> HES DONE I GUESS, DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE A JACKASS MUCH MORE THAN HE ALREADY IS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of lookin like a jackass !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Tip [email protected] 14 2007, 04:37 AM~8996193
> *themonteman
> 
> Name-Byran Meeks
> 
> Location-Cairo IL
> 
> Age-22 finta be 23 tomarrow on da 15
> 
> Fiance-russin/jamaican,have a lil girl by her she's''black/indian/russin/jamaican and got three more on the way anyday now.
> 
> Club-Low4oshow M.C.C
> 
> Im not a racist until someone call me out of my name.Also i can only vote once,but it has two of the races that i am up there  (not fair)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 04:54 AM~9137147
> *my mom been dead for you might as well say 23 years BITCH :cheesy: get ya facts right.lmao
> *



I DID NOT CHANGE ANYTHING THESE ARE HIS POST ! 


He lies so much and runs so many stories he can't even keep them stright !


Look ! His moms passed away before he was even born !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Nov 2 2007, 03:50 AM~9137278
> *SO WHO ASKED YOU YOU DUMB BITCH
> *


Why hasn't this guy been IP banned yet? :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Nov 1 2007, 11:36 PM~9136721
> *damn man i cought some bastards fuckin with my cutty back in the day my moms got piss cause i shot through her garage door n fuked her fender up on her ride....i dont play that shit... ever since then noone's ever fucked with me... but its good ur buildin that garage bro
> *


setting the posts today , garage in a month or 2......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 2 2007, 12:47 PM~9138805
> *Why hasn't this guy/chick been IP banned yet? :uh:
> *


i imagine he has more than this and the tipslow account.. themonteman was changed to tipslow so thats not one anymore.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 12:56 PM~9138882
> *setting the posts today , garage in a month or 2......
> *


 just chain a dog by ur car


----------



## BODINE

i wont be doin much next couple days .....coming down with somethin

constant very bad headache and bodyaches........if i sniff ,caugh,sneeze

feels like my head gonna *explode* :angry: 

 ..im still tryin to strip all shyt off merc about 90% done

and now :uh: i gotta strip the 64 gto


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 11:49 PM~9143558
> *i wont be doin much next couple days .....coming down with somethin
> 
> constant very bad headache and bodyaches........if i sniff ,caugh,sneeze
> 
> feels like my head gonna explode :angry:
> 
> ..im still tryin to strip all shyt off merc about 90% done
> 
> and now  :uh: i gotta strip the 64 gto
> *


welcome to the club, ive felt exactly like that for 2 days now, and now my daughter is in bed sick, has puss coming out of her eyes, and my girl is in bed sick too  doesnt feel to good does it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 09:55 PM~9143593
> *welcome to the club, ive felt exactly like that for 2 days now, and now my daughter is in bed sick, has puss coming out of her eyes, and my girl is in bed sick too    doesnt feel to good does it
> *


hell no!!!!

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

warped eh?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 09:59 PM~9143628
> *warped eh?
> *


yeah..... and i guess there is noway to fix ...right? roof


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 2 2007, 08:59 PM~9143628
> *warped eh?
> *


heat gun will fix that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 3 2007, 12:07 AM~9143683
> *heat gun will fix that
> *


or u can thorw it in ur car in t he back window for a day :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:08 PM~9143690
> *or u can thorw it in ur car in t he back window for a day  :0  :biggrin:
> *


then it would look like it went off a cliff


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9143690
> *or u can thorw it in ur car in t he back window for a day  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i fixed the warped hood on the 2 door fleet with a heat gun and straightened out a 32 ford body and fenders


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 2 2007, 10:10 PM~9143704
> *i fixed the warped hood on the 2 door fleet with a heat gun and straightened out a 32 ford body and fenders
> *


might give it a try someday...lol


----------



## BODINE

anyone have a hearse for sale at a good price ?

:biggrin: 1.00 + shipping





















lol j/k ...lmk


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2007, 11:16 PM~9143729
> *anyone have a hearse for sale at a good price ?
> 
> :biggrin: 1.00 + shipping
> lol j/k ...lmk
> *



You can buy this for a 1.00 and shipping will be $149.99


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9143747
> *You  can  buy  this  for  a  1.00    and  shipping  will  be $149.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one is worth it wish i had the $$$ :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 3 2007, 12:13 AM~9143719
> *might give it a try someday...lol
> *


if it messes up, u can do a demo car :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:22 PM~9143769
> *if it messes up, u can do a demo car  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: hell no i would give it to some one that could fix it


----------



## tyhodge07

colts or the pats?

i got colts by 9 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9143777
> *colts or the pats?
> 
> i got colts by 9 :biggrin:
> *


maybe colts by 3 :cheesy: 

what about Baltimore at Pittsburgh

i sat pitts by 13 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 3 2007, 12:27 AM~9143782
> *maybe colts by 3  :cheesy:
> 
> what about Baltimore at Pittsburgh
> 
> i sat pitts by 13 :cheesy:
> *


i dont like either, lol.. but id have to say balt. their hungry


----------



## tyhodge07

well im out, im gonna lay down and hopefully sleep the night away and wake up and feel half way better.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:28 PM~9143792
> *well im out, im gonna lay down and hopefully sleep the night away and wake up and feel half way better.
> *


i need to do the same lata


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 08:55 PM~9143593
> *welcome to the club, ive felt exactly like that for 2 days now, and now my daughter is in bed sick, has puss coming out of her eyes, and my girl is in bed sick too    doesnt feel to good does it
> *




that time of the year. I've been sick for a week. The rest of the family has had the sniffles for a few days.  I even got a flu show a few weeks ago. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm out. haven't felt good and got a appointment with Dr. Green sticky. Hopefully I'll feel alittle better.


----------



## Waco

Yea Low he's a real good Doc. Man wen he's here n Texas He gives me sum purple syrup to sip on :biggrin: . But Doc.Green Sticky always comes thru


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i just go see my night nurse  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyEP_st9csI


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9144282
> *i just go see my night nurse
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyEP_st9csI
> *


 Man rollin'... What u know about Gregory? I grew on that type of music... Good memory. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 2 2007, 08:16 PM~9144341
> *Man rollin'... What u know about Gregory? I grew on that type of music... Good memory. :biggrin:
> *


same here in hawaii bro....


----------



## tyhodge07

well i got an hour or 2 of peace ful sleep until i couldnt breath and had to get up to blow my nose  

everyone must be sick, pretty quiet tonight


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

not even a guest :0


----------



## old low&slo

hey if you guys like reggae you ever heard of lucky dube ??????????
if not you should check him out . he"s bad ass !!!!! from africa . he"s the bob marley of africa


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: THIS NITE SHIFT DOES NOT WORK FOR ME. ON MY WAY HOME. IT'S 5:40AM , TWO MORE NITES. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 3 2007, 08:39 AM~9145025
> *:wave: THIS NITE SHIFT DOES NOT WORK FOR ME. ON MY WAY HOME. IT'S 5:40AM , TWO MORE NITES.  :cheesy:
> *


after them 2 more nights, u might like it, and than become part of the night crew :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 3 2007, 07:34 AM~9145114
> *after them 2 more nights, u might like it, and than become part of the night crew  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

yeah i was down for about 6 hours ...everytime my nose would drain ...the way it drain in back ofnose or throat it would wake me up with my head pounding, 

and i got my 2yo daughter till i go to work , so really cant get in garage and do anything today

:angry: and she woke up caughing.....hope she dont get wat i got


----------



## tyhodge07

shit ive been up since that hour or 2 of sleep  now its daylight, best time to try and fall asleep, lol baby will prolly be up soon, shes been caughing all night already, gotta check her eyes out since theyve been pussing, might have to take her to the doctor


----------



## tyhodge07

the big O plays tonight, like 6:30 my time.. thats oregon..  i think their playing nebraska


----------



## tyhodge07

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1323099


----------



## BODINE

i like AUBURN :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

me, ohio state and oregon.. i did like notre dame, but cant say i do t his year, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

drunk as shit and sayin hi... i forgot how relaxing jim beam is when youre mad...... :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 01:48 AM~9149390
> *drunk as shit and sayin hi... i forgot how relaxing jim beam is when youre mad...... :0
> *


 :0 is that the neighbors husband :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

shes at it again yo


----------



## tyhodge07

that pic is to hard to see what shes workin on


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 3 2007, 11:12 PM~9149526
> *that pic is to  hard to see what shes workin on
> *


cause the content is of questionable nature plus she swiped the camera


----------



## tyhodge07

its a cartoon


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 3 2007, 11:18 PM~9149563
> *its a cartoon
> *


anime


----------



## BODINE

Bidding on me a hearse :cheesy: on ebay


----------



## Tip Slow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Your account has been temporarily suspended. This suspension is due to end on Jun 3 2009, 05:14 AM.

IT AIN'T THAT EASY BEIN CHEESY!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 3 2007, 09:11 PM~9149770
> *Bidding on me a hearse  :cheesy:  on ebay
> *


 :uh: now hearse driver gonna try to find it...... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, *Tip Slow*


like a fukkin cockroach huh...... :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:24 AM~9149822
> *:uh:  now hearse driver gonna try to find it......  :uh:
> *


theres a few on there but im just tryin to get for like 40.00


----------



## BODINE

everyone set there clocks back? :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't need to here in hawaii


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 4 2007, 02:43 AM~9149871
> *everyone set there clocks back? :cheesy:
> *


aw damn i forgot,today is the 4th,today's my brothers birthday :cheesy: ima get him a lil money since he's turnin 21.lil fucker finally comin with his big brother


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 11:28 AM~9138670
> *Speaking  of  lookin  like  a  jackass  !
> I  DID  NOT    CHANGE  ANYTHING  THESE  ARE  HIS  POST !
> He  lies    so much  and  runs  so  many  stories      he  can't  even  keep  them  stright !
> Look !  His  moms  passed  away    before  he  was  even  born !
> *


well if you look at the post mini you would see that i made that post before i turned 23,go back and look at it ok mini cause your wrong on this.and yes she has.......you know what mini PM me ok


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:47 AM~9149883
> *don't need to here in hawaii
> *


wtf ....i didnt know that ...i was on computer and looked down and damn i got an hour more :cheesy: 

so im cleanin up garage a little


----------



## 8-Ball

damn homie i thought u got suspended


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 4 2007, 03:19 AM~9149953
> *damn homie i thought u got suspended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nope,thats the other account :biggrin: told ya homie,im like christine.lmao


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 4 2007, 12:29 AM~9149842
> *theres a few on there but im just tryin to get for like 40.00
> *


nope i got mine allready......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 12:13 PM~9151213
> *nope i got mine allready......
> *


selling any :biggrin: ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

maybe... ill pm ya,,,,


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 12:30 PM~9151298
> *maybe... ill pm ya,,,,
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 12:25 AM~9149825
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo, Tip Slow
> like a fukkin cockroach huh...... :uh:  :uh:
> *


More like a hemorrhoid! :uh:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: be back in about 9 hours ...about 1am my time ..its 3:23 now :cheesy: 

gota work :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you too? im waiting on my call for the train to arrive..... :sad:


----------



## Ronin

fucking aroudn with different lighting


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 01:45 AM~9156024
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

i just re-primed the merc


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave: can't stay long.  

Got rid of 2 people off our shift and hired some younger chick. Gotta train her and all that, pick up the slack and shit. Actually gotta work at work. WTF? :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 02:32 AM~9156180
> *:wave:    can't stay long.
> 
> Got rid of 2 people off our shift and hired some younger chick.  Gotta train her and all that,  pick up the slack and shit.    Actually gotta work at work.  WTF?  :angry:
> *


Is she hot?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 3 2007, 05:34 AM~9145114
> *after them 2 more nights, u might like it, and than become part of the night crew  :biggrin:
> *


NO LIKE IT AT ALL. COMPETIONS ARE DONE AND PEOPLE STILL HANGING OUT. "GO HOME"


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS GOING ON ROBERTO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 5 2007, 05:21 AM~9156262
> *NO LIKE IT AT ALL. COMPETIONS ARE DONE AND PEOPLE STILL HANGING OUT. "GO HOME"
> *



I feel ya on that BETO ! 

I used to be the beer runner at a bar about 10 yrs back ! The bars here would close at 2am ! After that i would clean and mop ! And then go clean up the parking lot ! There would be fools out there still at 5am in freezing ass temp still party n there asses off !


----------



## pinche chico

wheres nightcrew? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Brother its 6am in my part of town ! Night crew clocked out already ! I am just doing over time ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 06:17 AM~9156308
> *Brother  its  6am  in  my  part  of  town  !  Night  crew  clocked  out  already !  I  am  just  doing    over time !  :biggrin:
> *



:around: :around: :wow: :wow: :wow: BREAK OUT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I am already home !


----------



## pinche chico

its only 4 30 here


----------



## MARINATE

5:40 AM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

6:37


----------



## MARINATE

5:39


----------



## tyhodge07

8:57 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

9:47


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 5 2007, 03:59 AM~9156248
> *Is she hot?
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

kids b day party yesterday. Sariana is 1 on 10/30 and Tyler is 5 today. Had one party for the both of them this year.  


















:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

lol....nice and messy ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2007, 11:24 AM~9158412
> *lol....nice and messy ...lol
> *



fuckit I didn't have to clean her. :biggrin: Go at it girl.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 11:27 AM~9158432
> *fuckit I didn't have to clean her.  :biggrin:    Go at it girl.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i keep getting the runs :angry: 







































on my paint of coarse :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 5 2007, 03:30 AM~9156268
> *WHATS GOING ON ROBERTO
> *


NOT MUCH JUST WORKING, WENT UP TO MY ROOM AT 6:15AM AND RETURNED TO WORK AT 10AM.

MINI, I FEEL YOU. THAT SHIFT IS A BITCH. PEOPLE WERE STILL DANCING IN THE HALL WAYS.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

wheres the runs? 

type of paint? 

the paint run or clear?


----------



## BODINE

run is first pic ....need more light....where fender and door meet 

testors ,,,still little wet no clear


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:04 PM~9159177
> *run is first pic ....need more light....where fender and door meet
> 
> testors ,,,still little wet no clear
> *




theres your fuckin problem. Ditch that shit.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 02:09 PM~9159213
> *theres your fuckin problem.  Ditch that shit.
> *


i tried duplicolor and seems harder to work with  

i got some duplicolor im gonna try next just yellow 

should i use dupli color crystal clear with dupli color


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:11 PM~9159229
> *i tried duplicolor and seems harder to work with
> 
> i got some duplicolor im gonna try next just yellow
> 
> should i use dupli color crystal clear with dupli color
> *




testors clear will work with any dupli color. 

Just take it slow homie. Light coats 2-3 then a thicker coat. Gotta massage that shit on there. 

Dupli color metal specks.........dupli color metal cast............testors clear you should turn out a sweetass paint job.


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 02:14 PM~9159258
> *testors clear will work with any dupli color.
> 
> Just take it slow homie.  Light coats 2-3 then a thicker coat.  Gotta massage that shit on there.
> 
> Dupli color metal specks.........dupli color metal cast............testors clear you should turn out a sweetass paint job.
> *


so like wait a while between coats?

24 hrs?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2007, 02:15 PM~9159273
> *so like wait a while between coats?
> 
> 24 hrs?
> *


no.i would say 15 min.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 01:17 PM~9159278
> *no.i would say 15 min.
> *



  

Shit takes no time to dry. Unlike the testors crap.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 02:20 PM~9159322
> *
> 
> Shit takes no time to dry.  Unlike the testors crap.
> *


ill give it a try on my next one


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:21 PM~9159326
> *ill give it a try on my next one
> *



I don't think you'll regret it.  

Plus a can of testors. 3.50? can of dupli color 10x its size. 7$.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 10:26 AM~9159369
> *I don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> Plus a can of testors.    3.50?    can of dupli color 10x its size.  7$.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 5 2007, 09:32 PM~9165113
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> *


WTF?


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

Where u at low?

rollin?


----------



## maxxteezy

i just tried my first paint with the duplicolors, works like magic.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 6 2007, 03:08 AM~9165360
> *i just tried my first paint with the duplicolors, works like magic.
> *


i will on my next one


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 6 2007, 01:58 AM~9165342
> *Where u at low?
> 
> rollin?
> *



present.


----------



## Blue s10

What the fuck is this?

sex you up hmmmm!!!, Today, 04:15 AM 


New Member


Group: Brand New
Posts: 8
Member No.: 57,024
Joined: Today, 01:24 AM



I SEE!!!!


----------



## sex you up

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 6 2007, 05:19 AM~9165503
> *What the fuck is this?
> 
> sex you up hmmmm!!!, Today, 04:15 AM
> New Member
> Group: Brand New
> Posts: 8
> Member No.: 57,024
> Joined: Today, 01:24 AM
> I SEE!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i sunt it to the wrong person


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 6 2007, 07:19 AM~9165503
> *What the fuck is this?
> 
> sex you up hmmmm!!!, Today, 04:15 AM
> New Member
> Group: Brand New
> Posts: 8
> Member No.: 57,024
> Joined: Today, 01:24 AM
> I SEE!!!!
> *


id have to guess its monte, he has one account sayin he's female, so i wouldnt doubt this one bein him either.


----------



## tyhodge07

im sure it is, he always seems to post in the club topic when he makes a new name, and not only that, he always asks for something, just like asking for monte decals in the wanted ads, id just ignore the fool, hes an idiot anyways i take it the tawanna account got put on limited access same as the monte one, and tryin to work around it again, needs to be banned already


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 08:36 AM~9166169
> *id have to guess its monte, he has one account sayin he's female, so i wouldnt doubt this one bein him either.
> *


It is him, snuck his way back in again. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 6 2007, 11:39 AM~9166196
> *It is him, snuck his way back in again. :uh:
> *


only an idiot can accomplish such a stupid ass goal, and get caught everytime :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

hmmmm
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=50244
:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=57012

hard tellin whose gonna be who now.. got little kids playin games :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

this thing looks pretty damn good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xScY6cTSO2I&NR=1


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

u boring fuckers :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That whats sucks ! If they keep making up differnt accounts And the MODS get wise to there scam then when a real newbie come to log on their going to get booted for no reason ! 

We all know How monte acts so well find out soon enough if its him !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 08:13 PM~9172808
> *u boring fuckers :angry:
> *


don't worry, your bf travis be here soon  :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey lonnie..... i thought u were in low4oshow mcc?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 02:21 AM~9172883
> *don't worry, your bf travis be here soon    :0
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

well, im out of here, gonna get to bed, got to go drop some papers off at the new place we'll hopefully get and move into. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good luck on that place.... u gonna try to get back at that bitch when u leave?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 03:13 AM~9173185
> *good luck on that place.... u gonna try to get back at that bitch when u leave?
> *


not right when we leave, maybe a month or 2 later, i really want to ruin her christmas, and shatter all her windows the night before, than shed be screwed :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

You fookers keep things going in here and I'll see in a month. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

why are you reading my profile?you see somethin ya like?

LowandBeyond



BIG DAWGS



Member Group: Members
Joined: Oct 2005 

Active Stats 
User's local time Nov 6 2007, 03:40 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 10,894 
( 14.3 posts per day / 0.22% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 9108 posts / 94% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 03:35 AM 
Status (Reading Board Index) 


--------------------



Don't do it unless you already done it.

a bay bay bay,a bay bay bay,a bay bay bay,a bay bay bay,a bay bay bay.Fuck around and pull up in a expedition with the roof missin


konichiwa



:uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

your late go to your room!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

in a day or 2 should have merc done i hope .....:uh: ...

i didnt re-paint again ...im just building it and gonna get some more dupli color

for my next build


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 05:53 AM~9174123
> *your late go to your room!!!!!
> *



about to. you fuckers are boring without me. :biggrin: 


Logged in and Monte bitch sent that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^PM to me. It says reading board index and he ask why I was reading his profile. :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2007, 06:56 AM~9174132
> *about to.    you fuckers are boring without me.  :biggrin:
> Logged in and Monte bitch sent that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^PM to me.  It says reading board index and he ask why I was reading his profile.    :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 05:54 AM~9174129
> *in a day or 2 should have merc done i hope  .....:uh: ...
> 
> i didnt re-paint again ...im just building it and gonna get some more dupli color
> 
> for my next build
> *


for the price and quailty you cant beat it homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

damn 36 here tonight :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

36 what???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 02:36 AM~9181401
> *36 what???
> *


degrees...


----------



## DoUgH

wtf you guys scared everyone off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got my AC set at 68 so i won't be too hot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

hey night crew any body here its imprtant !!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 03:13 AM~9181488
> *i got my AC set at 68 so i won't be too hot  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i keep my heat or a/c at 68


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 01:26 PM~9182881
> *i keep my heat or a/c at 68
> *


mines at 95 so i can loose some weight 
na, ours is usually around 68, eighter little over or under


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 8 2007, 03:42 AM~9181522
> *hey night crew any body here its imprtant !!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 10:31 AM~9182906
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

you guys remember this one :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6NpK9rJ_N4


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats not funny You ass lick ! 




At least they were lookin for work and not asking the walfare system to take of them ! 

Ty your stupid fool ! We have more lazy ass Americans that can stand to learn something from guys like that ! They risk their freedom to care for their family , when we just set on ass letting uncle sam feed ours !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 03:40 PM~9184711
> *Thats  not  funny  You  ass  lick !
> At  least    they  were    lookin  for  work    and    not  asking    the  walfare  system  to  take  of  them  !
> 
> Ty  your  stupid  fool !  We  have  more  lazy  ass  Americans    that  can  stand  to  learn  something    from    guys  like  that !  They  risk  their    freedom  to  care  for  their  family  ,  when  we    just  set  on  ass  letting  uncle  sam    feed  ours !
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 05:40 PM~9184711
> *Thats  not  funny  You  ass  lick !
> At  least    they  were    lookin  for  work    and    not  asking    the  walfare  system  to  take  of  them  !
> 
> Ty  your  stupid  fool !  We  have  more  lazy  ass  Americans    that  can  stand  to  learn  something    from    guys  like  that !  They  risk  their    freedom  to  care  for  their  family  ,  when  we    just  set  on  ass  letting  uncle  sam    feed  ours !
> *


they arnt askin welfare, cuz their illegals.. another words, they dont belong here.. fuck em, thats shits funny as hell.. they shouldnt have crossed the boreder illegally


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

so if they take a 3 month class get their papers legit your ok with that ? They came for a better life and freedom ! And safety ! Aren't all people intitled to that chance !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 04:24 PM~9184953
> *they arnt askin welfare, cuz their illegals.. another words, they dont belong here.. fuck em, thats shits funny as hell.. they shouldnt have crossed the boreder illegally
> *


i really dont want this be to be ugly.i have some many things to say on this.but i rather not.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 06:29 PM~9185003
> *so if  they take  a  3  month  class  get    their  papers  legit    your  ok  with that  ?  They  came  for  a  better  life  and  freedom  !  And  safety  !    Aren't  all  people  intitled  to  that  chance  !
> *


if their gonna come here they need to do it the right way.. i dont have nothing against them, its just a law the us has, and we follow every law, and when we break them we get in trouble for it, so they should follow them to or not be here.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 04:35 PM~9185046
> *if their gonna come here they need to do it the right way.. i dont have nothing against them, its just a law the us has, and we follow every law, and when we break them we get in trouble for it, so they should follow them to or not be here.
> *


i agree on that.if your going to be here.it needs to be fair.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 06:40 PM~9185059
> *i agree on that.if your going to be here.it needs to be fair.
> *


alright, and back to the vid, that makes it funny as hell, cuz they didnt do it the right way, and what the driver was doin (playin a joke) was still pretty much turning them in to get takin back.. now if t hey came here the right way, would they have taken off runnin? prolly not


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i smell white trash..... :0 :0 


jk bro..... but i rather see hard workin illegals than lazy ass fukkers askin for handouts.... they should be deported.....


----------



## old low&slo

I know I am going to get in trouble for this I just know it !!!!!!!!
but I have to voice my opinion and I have a feeling I am going to piss somebody off !!!
I have to get this off my chest.
I have no problem with LEGAL IMMIGRATION AT ALL.
but to sneak across the border and try to make a living is wrong. and then these asshole politicians wanting to give drivers licenses and free health care to illegals 
is FLAT OUT WRONG !!!!! I pay out the ass for health care now. it goes against everything this country was founded on.
this country is turning into a shithole !!!!!!!
everything this country was founded on is being slowly eroded away by special interest groups and its not majority rules anymore. its minority rules. and by that I mean for example some piss ant group says hey I am offended by people saying merry christmas so we say ok sorry we offended you and we kiss their ass and say ok its happy holidays from now on. fuck that !!!!!!!!
and as mentioned by others about people on the welfare system if they are able to work then kick them off the system!!!! the system was designed to give a helping hand
to people when they are down and out UNTIL THEY ARE BACK ON THEIR FEET. NOT LIVE OFF IT FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES !!!!! but there are legitimate cases where people need it and thats ok thats what the system is for. and I am able to work and I will gladly pay for those people to survive. and let me say in closing I am not a racist by any means I have been around alot of different races
and worked side by side with them over the years and grown to appreciate them all for there different cultures as everyone has something good to offer but the laws are the laws and we need to obide by them .
BOY OH BOY AM I GOING TO GET IT FOR THIS !!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I agree, get the papers and then come here. But on the other hand if that was me wanting to get in the usa I wouldn't wait either. :0 
Health care same way. I hate the people that take advantage of it. I pay for that shit and I can't get help? But you put someone working at mickeyD's that files for help they are approved. I make too much money or what not (not that I've ever tried to get help) but fuck them, mickeyd's isn't the only fucking job around. I work hard for my cash maybe someone else should too. 
I knew a chick awhile back with 2 kids. Living in a assisted living apartments. She worked at a bar/resterant only showing she made like 1.50 a hour. Her payments on the 3 bed apartment was 25$ a month with utilites payed. She was bringing home 400$ a week in tips. :uh: 
Get off you asses and put in work or get off the goverment/money out my pay check. 
nother person I know with 2 kids. Lives in a assisted apartment. Don't know the payments but probally nothing. She gets all kinds of help with moneys. All because she don't want to work factory or hard work. Wants to work for peanuts everyday and let motherfuckers like me pay their shit. :angry: But her and my ol lady wrecked a moped one summer. They got tore up and went to the hospital. WE payed for both of them probally. Me and the wife had to pay most out of pocket what insurance didn't cover. This other bitch payed 0. The goverment/welfare payed ALL of her bills.


----------



## BODINE

i work at grocery store and fckers come in using ebt card(foodstamp card) some them have like only 2 kidz , and get like 400 in fstamp, and 300-400 in cash part, and drivin new cars or almost new ...one was drivin an escalade, new expadition, or other suv's


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 07:32 AM~9189619
> *i work at grocery store and fckers come in using ebt card(foodstamp card) some them have like only 2 kidz , and get like 400 in fstamp, and 300-400 in cash part, and drivin new cars or almost new ...one was drivin an escalade, new expadition, or other suv's
> *


Now that ain't right :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 06:15 AM~9189112
> *I know I am going to get in trouble for this I just know it !!!!!!!!
> but I have to voice my opinion and I have a feeling I am going to piss somebody off !!!
> I have to get this off my chest.
> I have no problem with LEGAL IMMIGRATION AT ALL.
> but to sneak across the border and try to make a living is wrong. and then these asshole politicians wanting to give drivers licenses and free health care to illegals
> is FLAT OUT WRONG !!!!! I pay out the ass for health care now. it goes against everything this country was founded on.
> this country is turning into a shithole !!!!!!!
> everything this country was founded on is being slowly eroded away by special interest groups and its not majority rules anymore. its minority rules. and by that I mean for example some piss ant group says hey I am offended by people saying  merry christmas so we say ok sorry we offended you and we kiss their ass and say ok its happy holidays from now on. fuck that !!!!!!!!
> and as mentioned by others about people on the welfare system if they are able to work then kick them off the system!!!!  the system was designed to give a helping hand
> to people when they are down and out UNTIL THEY ARE BACK ON THEIR FEET. NOT LIVE OFF IT FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES !!!!! but there are legitimate cases where people need it and thats ok thats what the system is for. and I am able to work and I will gladly pay for those people to survive. and let me say in closing I am not a racist by any means I have been around alot of different races
> and worked side by side with them over the years and grown to appreciate them all for there different cultures as everyone has something good to offer but the laws are the laws and we need to obide by them .
> BOY OH BOY AM I GOING TO GET IT FOR THIS !!!!!!!!
> *


u pretty much summed it all up in one post.. i feel exactly like you do.. i never said i had a problem with them, but i do have a problem with them coming here the wrong way.. and i aint going to lie, when we had our daughter, the first half year we had food stamps, it helped us out while we had them, than we lost thm cuz we owned a car.. and now we sometimes struggle to put food on the table for the month, but they dont care about that, they care by what you own.. but its fine to say you dont own a car and put it in your sisters name so u can stay on food stamps and drive a 50,000 dollar ride.. thats just how fucked up the system is.. and mainly why everything falls apart, theres alot more reasons, but we dont need to go on about it all, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXXDJha9eRw


----------



## tyhodge07

this is the craziest optical illusion ive seen, it took like 15 seconds before it worked tho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv_4kWXj748&NR=1


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keon5IBlHE4


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 03:41 PM~9185072
> *alright, and back to the vid, that makes it funny as hell, cuz they didnt do it the right way, and what the driver was doin (playin a joke) was still pretty much turning them in to get takin back.. now if t hey came here the right way, would they have taken off runnin? prolly not
> *


the vid gets two thumbs up from me , that was funny.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 9 2007, 07:31 PM~9193047
> *the vid gets two thumbs up from me , that was funny.....
> *


 :biggrin: i found it funny as hell too.. if u understand the whole thing behind it theres nothing wrong about the vid..


----------



## ElRafa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opdi-HUXjr0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Let me ask you clowns a Question. If the illegal Immigrants were from the north would you feel the same ??? or from germany, russia, etc. ???

Huummm lets say latino's arresting white illegals. It's just a question????don't get all your panties in a bunch when you answer.


oneyed


----------



## ElRafa

Hey homie I dont have a problem wit them or any other race for that matter my abuelita was from across the way. her in AZ they make it like priority to call and snitch them off when you see them its retarded because it shows how ignorant some people can be just cause we are near the boarder they only look at Latinos not any other race it just makes me wonder


----------



## rodburner1974

i am considered white when i fill out a job application....i am married to a mexican woman....the video pissed me off....simply cuz that fucking ****** thinks he is some funny ass and that shit was MEAN! 

he liked to call mexicans ******* so fuck him! he is a ******, WHITE BREAD, CRACKER , WHITE TRASH "GET BACK IN THE HOUSE MA'W , YOUR COOTER IS HANGIN' OUT!!" PEICE OF SHIT! 


half the fuckers that make fun of this shit and complain about it, can't even fucking SPELL............ and most have monkeys running around the house and pubic hairs on their toilet lids JUST like any mexican!


----------



## rodburner1974

OH.....and that face plant video was funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 9 2007, 06:04 PM~9193296
> *i am considered white when i fill out  a job application....i am married to a mexican woman....the video pissed me off....simply cuz that fucking ****** thinks he is some funny ass and that shit was MEAN!
> 
> he liked to call mexicans ******* so fuck him! he is a ******, WHITE BREAD, CRACKER , WHITE TRASH "GET BACK IN THE HOUSE MA'W , YOUR COOTER IS HANGIN' OUT!!" PEICE OF SHIT!
> half the fuckers that make fun of this shit and complain about it, can't even fucking SPELL............ and most have monkeys running around the house and pubic hairs on their toilet lids JUST like any mexican!
> *


So how does that make you feel exactly??? :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

enough of this BS......

i tried some decals for the first time


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Bodine. Did thise come with that kit?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 9 2007, 07:56 PM~9194072
> *Looks good Bodine. Did thise come with that kit?
> *


  ...YUP THAT merc kit comes with lots of goodies


----------



## BODINE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

not to keep harpin
but I agree with rodburner that video was not funny.
that guy was just being mean.


----------



## BODINE

i dont think it was funny either


----------



## Ronin

shes droppin em


----------



## old low&slo

hey bodine
for never doin decals before that looks good !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

YO RONIN...I LIKE THAT DECAL!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 9 2007, 08:03 PM~9194442
> *YO RONIN...I LIKE THAT DECAL!
> *


----------



## old low&slo

man ronin 
those decals are sweet
you could sell some of them !!!!!


----------



## BODINE

man wheres nite crew?

old low&slow.....you on night crew or just weekend crew?

either way glad to have ya


----------



## BODINE

didnt know if you worked in the week and off on weekend?


----------



## BODINE

ok im split up with my ex...in a year they (her and husband) might go to Hawaii (military)

so i hope not cuz i wont get to see him much ...THATS GONNA FCKIN SUCK IF HE DOES


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 10:32 PM~9194626
> *man wheres nite crew?
> 
> old low&slow.....you on night crew or just weekend crew?
> 
> either way glad to have ya
> *


hey homie
Im at work right now. I work mon. thru friday 5 to 1 am.
sometimes I get a easy job in the office so I can play on the internet all night.

sorry to hear about you and ex breakin up that sucks.
who cant you see ??? were you talkin about a kid ???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:26 PM~9194970
> *hey homie
> Im at work right now. I work mon. thru friday 5 to 1 am.
> sometimes I get a easy job in the office so I can play on the internet all night.
> 
> sorry to hear about you and ex breakin up that sucks.
> who cant you see ??? were you talkin about a kid ???
> *


no prob...bout breakin up that was 5 years ago ,,,,just try to see my son as much as possible......im married now and he has a 2 yo little sis he luvs


----------



## old low&slo

oh shit !!!!!!!
so your son will going to hawaii 
how old is he ???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:31 PM~9195002
> *oh shit !!!!!!!
> so your son will going to hawaii
> how old is he ???
> *


9 1/2 be 10 in june  ...bitch better not go to hawaii :angry:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 09:32 PM~9195012
> *9 1/2    be 10 in june   ...bitch better not go to hawaii  :angry:
> *


you can technically stop them from doing so if you share custody


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 9 2007, 10:37 PM~9195038
> *you can technically stop them from doing so if you share custody
> *


i think she has to have my permition to leave state or an agreement , for him to see me 

she should have the $$$ i pay child support .....and her hubby in military so that pays mortage


----------



## old low&slo

I would'nt give permission. 
ooooh hell no !!!!!!!!
I got a boy gonna turn 9 in feb.
thats my little man aint no way I would allow that if that was me


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:50 PM~9195116
> *I would'nt give permission.
> ooooh  hell no !!!!!!!!
> I got a boy gonna turn 9 in feb.
> thats my little man aint no way I would allow that if that was me
> *


----------



## BODINE

note crew leave for weekend ?


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2007, 11:16 PM~9195245
> *:wave:
> *


what up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 10:09 PM~9195199
> *note crew leave for weekend ?
> *


im checkin in! whats crakalakin


----------



## BODINE

where is a chatroom everyone can get in ?,,,,i cant get in one MINI posted.......?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2007, 11:19 PM~9195265
> *im checkin in! whats crakalakin
> *


my package on the way????




















































j/k ...........hows it going?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 12:18 AM~9195257
> *what up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Nada kickin back in Cali :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

its goin, been workin my ass off the last couple days 5:30am-5 pm, got home at 5 and crashed, just woke up and its 11:30, time to get my build on.


----------



## old low&slo

mademan
I gotta tell ya man that 67 impy you did the one in your avatar is freakin badass
man !!!!!!
what color and brand paint was that ???????
that is just 1 of the cars in here I never get tired of lookin at .


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:26 PM~9195321
> *mademan
> I gotta tell ya man that 67 impy you did the one in your avatar is freakin badass
> man !!!!!!
> what color and brand paint was that ???????
> that is just 1 of the cars in here I never get tired of lookin at .
> *


thanks homie.
its HOK hot pink pearl with ultra fine orion silver flake, over HOK orion silver, with ultra fine silver flake. then 7 shots of dupont premier chroma-clear.


----------



## mademan




----------



## old low&slo

right click save !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

im tryin to find a chassis shot with the chrome exhaust/alum tips, but i may have to go take on.


----------



## old low&slo

how long did it take to build that ????


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:39 PM~9195433
> *how long did it take to build that ????
> *


3 weeks. its my first fully finished model back into building. I have about 30 started and only 2 finished. now im facked cause it snowed here and i have no-where to paint


----------



## old low&slo

can you build a booth inside ?????
I am going to try 1 when I get the money. gotta buy a blower then hook it up to a dryer vent line outside.

where you live anyway


----------



## mademan

I have a booth , but its in the garage, which is unheated. plus the show cars are in there for the winter, so spraying is a no no. plus there is a daycare run out of our house, so I cant have fumes or nothing.

Im up in the hub of antarctica, lol. Prince albert saskatchewan, right smack bab in the center of the north.


----------



## mademan

heres the undies, all hand foiled. the frame was painted orion silver, then misted from the sides with pink, so its got a sweet effect.


----------



## old low&slo

antartica WHOA !!!!!!!!!
I here ya about the garage I would'nt paint there either. and with the little rugrats in the daycare you are out of options at your place til spring unless you could hook up with a body shop or somethin. I paint a little during the day in our basement and then open up the windows and let it air out. but now with it getting cold out thats a no no. but most of my paint jobs end up in the brake fluid bath anyways lol
I suck at it !!! matter of fact I would have had 4 cars done in the last couple months if I didnt keep messin up the paint.  just gotta keep practicing.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:58 PM~9195593
> *antartica WHOA !!!!!!!!!
> I here ya  about the garage  I would'nt paint there either. and with the little rugrats in the daycare you are out of options at your place til spring unless you could hook up with a body shop or somethin. I paint a little during the day in our basement and then open up the windows and let it air out. but now with it getting cold out thats a no no. but most of my paint jobs end up in the brake fluid bath anyways lol
> I suck at it !!! matter of fact I would have had 4 cars done in the last couple months if I didnt keep messin up the paint.  just gotta keep practicing.
> *


I know what ya mean about the practicing. I finally decided to splurge and get a decent airbrush and dectent paint. before I was goin to the auto paint supply place and buying mismatched spray bombs, but I was having shitty results. so I picked up a paasche vls-t and enough pure HOK and reducer to do a decent amount of cars, and so far its been great. Then this new clear came out and im loving it, its very pricey but makes a world of difference.


lol im not actually in antarctica, but it feels like it for 7 months of they year. Canada FTW!!


----------



## Ronin

is the clear epoxy based


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 9 2007, 11:07 PM~9195668
> *is the clear epoxy based
> *


its a 3 part urethane clear


----------



## BODINE

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BODINE, Laidframe, robocon, BiggC, SCLAmoovin'22, mademan, jevries


:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2007, 01:28 AM~9195338
> *thanks homie.
> its HOK hot pink pearl with ultra fine orion silver flake, over HOK orion silver, with ultra fine silver flake. then 7 shots of dupont premier chroma-clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, extend them uppers :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

who has yaho?

mine is MCBAlayitlow


----------



## tyhodge07

do you yahoo?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 02:45 AM~9196471
> *do you yahoo?
> *


i guess i do now whats yours?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 04:47 AM~9196473
> *i guess i do now whats yours?
> *


i dont yahoo.. :biggrin: i coo coo for my cookie crisp :ugh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 02:48 AM~9196475
> *i dont yahoo..  :biggrin: i coo coo for my cookie crisp :ugh:
> *


fck ur cookie crisp!!!!!  
















































where caneveryone talk together


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
done work I'm home
and the coors light sure tastes good !!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 04:49 AM~9196478
> *
> fck ur cookie crisp!!!!!
> where caneveryone talk together
> *


u want me to make a chat room we can all use?


----------



## tyhodge07

http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
here


----------



## tyhodge07

there, click the link fuckers


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 10 2007, 02:50 AM~9196480
> *hey guys
> done work I'm home
> and the coors light sure tastes good !!!
> *


my crown n coke been werkin on me


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 04:55 AM~9196490
> *my crown n coke been werkin on me
> *


 :0 no wonder y ur tryin to get us in a room together..


----------



## old low&slo

hey bodine click on the link


----------



## tyhodge07

bodine, where the hell u at, this room is poppin :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 04:52 AM~9196485
> *http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
> here
> *


BODINE, THIS IS A CHAT ROOM


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 03:49 AM~9196478
> *
> fck ur cookie crisp!!!!!
> where caneveryone talk together
> *



DPMCC has been using yahoo messenger for just about 4 years. We have a list of members who want to be invited on a daily basis to chat and a B list of people who will let me know when they want in. 
On your buddy list, you can right click on the "category of friends" and choose to invite all to conference. 
Everyone will get the invite at the same time. They choose to decline or accept. You have voice with a microphone and of course you can type. 
This has worked for a long time for us and well.....if you are looking for a way, this is free and easy!


----------



## BODINE

shit is a red x for me :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

r u blockin cookies?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 10 2007, 03:09 AM~9196508
> *DPMCC has been using yahoo messenger for just about 4 years. We have a list of members who want to be invited on a daily basis to chat and a B list of people who will let me know when they want in.
> On your buddy list, you can right click on the "category of friends" and choose to invite all to conference.
> Everyone will get the invite at the same time. They choose to decline or accept. You have voice with a microphone and of course you can type.
> This has worked for a long time for us and well.....if you are looking for a way, this is free and easy!
> *


i represent ....M.C.B.A. ....but if ya wanna talk ....no prob......mcbalayitlow is my yahoo name


----------



## pinche chico

whuttitdo n.c?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 04:20 AM~9196529
> *i represent ....M.C.B.A. ....but if ya wanna talk ....no prob......mcbalayitlow is my yahoo name
> *



i know who ya rep bro.... i was just trying to help ya out with a way to chat. my yahoo is trakburner


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 03:18 AM~9196524
> *r u blockin cookies?
> *


dunno?

dont think so


----------



## tyhodge07

it just shows up as an x, it shouldnt, its workign for everyone else..


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 04:30 AM~9196557
> *it just shows up as an x, it shouldnt, its workign for everyone else..
> *



you have to have the latest Java....... www.java.com


----------



## pinche chico

works for me
:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 10 2007, 05:31 AM~9196558
> *you have to have the latest Java....... www.java.com
> *


thatll make his shit crash, hes still runnin windows 95 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 04:32 AM~9196561
> *thatll make his shit crash, hes still runnin windows 95  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:0


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 03:32 AM~9196561
> *thatll make his shit crash, hes still runnin windows 95  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 not me


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 05:33 AM~9196569
> *:0
> :0 not me
> *


get the hell in here than :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 03:35 AM~9196577
> *get the hell in here than  :cheesy:
> *


im on yahoo :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2007, 05:36 AM~9196580
> *im on yahoo :biggrin:
> *


TRADER :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

old, where u go?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 03:36 AM~9196582
> *TRADER  :angry:
> *


what u on?


----------



## tyhodge07

the chat room link i posted.
update ur java than get on


----------



## pinche chico

lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys behave this evening ! I am out til Tuesday !


----------



## tyhodge07

does oregon not play this week :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

hmmm they play 9 on the 15th.. so i guess they didnt play this weekend..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

who cares?


----------



## tyhodge07

i care, sorry i dont watch ice skating like you queer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no , i hate all sports, real and *imagined....... 









*disclamer, even though ice skating is included in the olympics, most men dont consider it to be a sport....


----------



## tyhodge07

man, i couldtt live life without watching sports.. oregon for college football, iu for basketball.. pacers for bb or boston, colts.. thats my teams.. im not really into basketball much like before, just towards the end of the season, and baseball i dont really care for but my tema would be dodgers


----------



## BiggDeee

CHARGERS<DODGERS<USCFOOTBALL<CLIPPERS!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 10 2007, 06:26 PM~9199934
> *CHARGERS<DODGERS<USCFOOTBALL<CLIPPERS!
> *


The Clippers are like our JV squad. Im no fan of Kobe but Lakers all the way.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 10 2007, 07:29 PM~9199945
> *The Clippers are like our JV squad. Im no fan of Kobe but Lakers all the way.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aslong as they can still ball u UP im ok with them :roflmao: 

I know they suck :biggrin: and they always will


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup homies night crew got the weekend off???


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: where's everyone???


----------



## southside groovin

no idea bro :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

getting la....... building cars... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 10 2007, 10:09 PM~9200861
> *getting la....... building cars... :biggrin:
> *


.... checkin in! whats happnin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not much here....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:10 PM~9201216
> *not much here....
> *


same, just got home, was doin some renos with a ud that just bought a house.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

huh?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:19 PM~9201258
> *huh?
> *


renovations. I was workin on a house with my buddy. in turn, hes gonna help me with my air setup in my impala, when I get the time this summer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome..... good deal.... he gonna hookup the air or just help install?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

burp....fart....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9201287
> *burp....fart....
> *


 :uh: :uh: loser...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

chinga tu madre puto.... are you part of the haters army headed up by captin mini?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:24 PM~9201280
> *awesome..... good deal.... he gonna hookup the air or just help install?
> *


basically hes gonna help me with the whole thing. hes done a few already, and this is my first.
before I started working on it. I dont have any current pics. its flat gray/black atm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i saw that car somewhere else


----------



## Reverend Hearse

68..... i had one of those thats the impala custom right? i see it has the formal top.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 10 2007, 11:30 PM~9201335
> *68..... i had one of those thats the impala custom right? i see it has the formal top.....
> *


1968 impala custom


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 10 2007, 11:29 PM~9201334
> *i saw that car somewhere else
> *


online? it was my fathers, he sold it to his buddy for parts for his 68 fastback (mainly interior and a few trim pieces) then i bought it back from him.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

heres my old one....




























fact a/c , power steering and brakes...... sold it for the hearse....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 10 2007, 08:26 PM~9201304
> *chinga tu madre puto.... are you part of the haters army headed up by captin mini?
> *


nah fukker u and me got our own history..... fukker :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:32 PM~9201359
> *nah fukker u and me got our own history..... fukker  :biggrin:
> *


still sore yet eh? ...... i dont even remember what for..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 10 2007, 08:29 PM~9201334
> *i saw that car somewhere else
> *


ummm he has posted it before..... :uh:


----------



## mademan

Nice Hearse Driver!! I f**kin love those 68 customs. cant wait to get it layin on the ground.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wish i wouldnt have sold it ....or my 69...... or the 64..... both of those were 4 door hardtops though......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wish i never sold my 64 riviera.... it was a rust bucket but i fukkin loved the car...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i wouldnt buy a 68 caprice,,,most times those kind of tops dont really fit in my book,, im more of a fasrback kinda guy.BUT the 69 boss 302 fastback is TOO MUCH of a fastback.
IMPALA FASTBACKS ARE WHAT I LIKE!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 11 2007, 06:21 AM~9202488
> *i wouldnt buy a 68 caprice,,,most times those kind of tops dont really fit in my book,, im more of a fasrback kinda guy.BUT the 69 boss 302 fastback is TOO MUCH of a fastback.
> IMPALA FASTBACKS ARE WHAT I LIKE!
> *


impala custom/caprice are different. this is the only one around my area, theres about 25 fastbacks. my goal is to be WAY different, and stand the f**k out!! lol. plus mine will be 1 of only 3 other cars in town on air.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 11 2007, 11:38 AM~9203561
> *impala custom/caprice are different. this is the only one around my area, theres about 25 fastbacks. my goal is to be WAY different, and stand the f**k out!! lol. plus mine will be 1 of only 3 other cars in town on air.
> *


X2 everyone is pretty much pole jocking these days


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have never liked the fast backs, thats why i bought my 68, somethig different. look like a damn ski slope.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

off work ..... ready to talk shit......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i agree with u fukkers bout the roof... its all the same everytime.... nice to see different shit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

took my son to the zoo again yesterday and saw this sign.... reminds me of some of u fukkers (hearse).... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

whats up ladies? jsut got home, ready to get some good build time in on my bomb.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2007, 09:29 PM~9206897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my son to the zoo again yesterday and saw this sign.... reminds me of some of u fukkers (hearse)....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just read your little comment..... you can really smell me that far away? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 11 2007, 08:48 PM~9206634
> *off work ..... ready to talk shit......
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

whats everyone up to? I started a new kit for a change tonight . the new modelking 51 henry J. just messing around with it, cleaning up mold lines, etc.


----------



## LowandBeyond

working. Just took alittle break to check in. 
Been gone from home for afew days to go to a funeral.  So no new nothing going on from me.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 10 2007, 04:52 AM~9196485
> *http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
> here
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

whese the rest of u fuckers at :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

***


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 03:12 AM~9207923
> *im a ***
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

funny huh.. i didnt know u felt like that towards urself. :0


----------



## Blue s10

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 03:20 AM~9207953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 01:10 AM~9207916
> *whese the rest of u fuckers at :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey tyler u move out of that place yet?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2007, 03:32 AM~9207998
> *:biggrin:
> *


you update ur shit so u can get in the room/


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 01:33 AM~9208001
> *you update ur shit so u can get in the room/
> *


ive tried doin what people told me and nothin... ...link again?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 03:33 AM~9208000
> *hey tyler u move out of that place yet?
> *


nope, the lease dont end here until the 30th, and i hope to hear back from the new place tomorrow with if we got it or not, hopefully we did.. cuz its less a month (450) and another bed room and bathroom and like 400 more square feet..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yo bodine u in yahoo?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2007, 03:34 AM~9208012
> *ive tried doin what people told me and nothin... ...link again?
> *


try this
http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_xp...st=www.java.com


----------



## BODINE

link to room also please


----------



## tyhodge07

http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481


----------



## tyhodge07

u get it workin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

thats nice, is that resin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

thats nice, is that resin?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 01:37 AM~9208025
> *yo bodine u in yahoo?
> *


yup


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup


----------



## BODINE

still cant get in that room :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

u sure its not blocking it.. all it gives is a red x when u click it? or an error


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, where u all at.. just me and mademan in the chat


----------



## Guest

Rollin are they from Resin motor repl.?


----------



## tyhodge07

http://lamar.colostate.edu/~hillger/produc...izona-punch.jpg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 11 2007, 10:03 PM~9208124
> *Rollin are they from Resin motor repl.?
> *


http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## Guest

Hows his resin look, I have been meaning to order some of his 300c stuff. Picked up some of the amt kits at big lots.


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.walgreens.com/dbimagecache/161477.jpg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dunno... he lists a lot of good stuff..... i gotta find out....


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BODINE
:wave:


----------



## BODINE

i dont know why i cant on the link for night crew


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im tired.....


----------



## BODINE

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

208 containers coming at 10 am , those fuckers at the LA ports been busy this week./.....


----------



## tyhodge07

HEARSE, COME CHAT FOOL


----------



## BODINE

i guess im the only one that cant get there to chat ...that sux


----------



## BODINE

:angry: everytime i click link it doesnt work and then when i close it its an error :angry: ...and shuts down internet and i have to re-start :angry:


----------



## BODINE

im in chat


----------



## tyhodge07

later all, im off to bed


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 04:41 AM~9208349
> *later all, im off to bed
> *


lata :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiuNd5SoU8E


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnlq-F40MBc
:barf:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cleanup crew came thru and took out the trash huh?


----------



## tyhodge07

hmm, guess soo.. didnt even notice.. and hope he got fully banned this time.


----------



## tyhodge07

i redid the stance on the dime the other night, this was the one that was lifted up front, i now slammed it as low as it will go, pretty much all the way.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 what happen decided to start building again so u don't get run out too? looks good bro...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 05:45 PM~9211245
> *:0  :0  what happen decided to start building again so u don't get run out too? looks good bro...
> *


na, i was tired of lookin at the front raised up, so i slammed it all, like the box s10 i still need to finish, lol.. i plan to do one when we get into the new place.. talked to him today and said its lookin good we should be approved, waiting for a call to know for sure today.


----------



## old low&slo

hey ty
how do you that paint job ????
you paint 1 color then then spray another and wrap in clear wrap ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what i do is just spray directly to the car, no primer just paint it,and clear wrap it.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 12 2007, 07:00 PM~9212292
> *what i do is just spray directly to the car, no primer just paint it,and clear wrap it.
> *


how long for the clear wrap???? till it drys ?? or just minutes ???
let me know as i would like to try it as it looks like something i could do without screwin it up lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i do it about 30 secs and take it off.
I really dont think u should spray it directly to the car if u want to be perfect,,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so the cops recovered everything stolen from my car exxcept the subs and 6x9'sa . i did get the indash and amps back, and a case of cd's that wernt mine.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whose CDs were they?


----------



## mademan

whats krakalackin?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 12 2007, 07:09 PM~9211873
> *hey ty
> how do you that paint job ????
> you paint 1 color then then spray another and wrap in clear wrap ???
> *


i layed the primer, than the green.. after they dried i layed the black down, than i just dabbed the serran wrap all over it.. i tried laying it over it, but didnt care for the look to much.


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres the night crew at tonight :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 03:40 AM~9208036
> *http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:37 AM~9216054
> *wheres the night crew at tonight :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: 

bout to go to bed been sick, headache,bodyache,stuffy,sore throat


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2007, 03:38 AM~9216061
> *:cheesy:
> 
> bout to go to bed been sick, headache,bodyache,stuffy,sore throat
> *


that was sounded like the pepto bismol comercial at first :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:41 AM~9216072
> *that was sounded like the pepto bismol comercial at first  :biggrin:
> *


nyquil :cheesy: 

what i just took


----------



## mademan

I feel like shit too, ate too much at supper. roast chicken.... mashed potatoes, stuffing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2007, 09:44 PM~9216081
> *nyquil :cheesy:
> 
> what i just took
> *


works for me all the time...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2007, 03:44 AM~9216081
> *nyquil :cheesy:
> 
> what i just took
> *


that shit makes me sick takin it, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 03:44 AM~9216082
> *I feel like shit too, ate too much at supper. roast chicken.... mashed potatoes, stuffing.
> *


no finished pics of the chicken


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :|


----------



## tyhodge07

randumb shit topic started: jul 17, 2006

this topic started: may 23, 2007

the way its going, we'll pass it up in no time :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 09:49 PM~9216108
> *randumb shit topic started: jul 17, 2006
> 
> this topic started: may 23, 2007
> 
> the way its going, we'll pass it up in no time :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 12:48 AM~9216100
> *no finished pics of the chicken
> *


of course I took a pic, lol 
-Maple Bacon Roast Chicken (made with fresh cut bacon, from a hog I butchered for a customer, and pure canadian maple syrup)
-Brown sugar carrots
-whipped potatoes
-apple sage stuffing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now i'm hungry again.....  





> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 12 2007, 09:57 PM~9216142
> *of course I took a pic, lol
> -Maple Bacon Roast Chicken (made with fresh cut bacon, from a hog I butchered for a customer, and pure canadian maple syrup)
> -Brown sugar carrots
> -whipped potatoes
> -apple sage stuffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan

by far, the most tender chicken I have ever had, Lifted it out of the roaster, and the bones fell out of the wings, thats how moist it was.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

_<span style=\'color:yellow\'>bad enough i started droolin already...._  




> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 12 2007, 09:59 PM~9216147
> *by far, the most tender chicken I have ever had, Lifted it out of the roaster, and the bones fell out of the wings, thats how moist it was.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 03:59 AM~9216146
> *now i'm hungry again.....
> *


shit i was hungry before it was cooked, lol.. looks even better done. :yes:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 01:02 AM~9216151
> *<span style=\'color:yellow\'>bad enough i started droolin already....
> *



cant wait to make a sandwich for lunch tomoro :biggrin: :biggrin: 

....k now im just being an asshole, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 04:04 AM~9216156
> *cant wait to make a sandwich for lunch tomoro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ....k now im just being an asshole, lol
> *


how much is shipping? :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:05 AM~9216160
> *how much is shipping?  :cheesy:
> *


trade ya for capn crunch berries, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 12 2007, 10:07 PM~9216165
> *trade ya for capn crunch berries, lol
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 04:07 AM~9216165
> *trade ya for capn crunch berries, lol
> *


:roflmao: shit comin from there is like a month long wait, my chicken would be bad  i just want the fresh bacon, im havin a hog roast this summer, was goin to last summer.. but didnt.. this tim ei am for sure.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:13 AM~9216191
> *:roflmao: shit comin from there is like a month long wait, my chicken would be bad   i just want the fresh bacon, im havin a hog roast this summer, was goin to last summer.. but didnt.. this tim ei am for sure.
> *


nuthing beats fresh meat <- as not gay as I could put it

the taste of fresh , compared to preservative packed storebought is huge.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 04:15 AM~9216195
> *nuthing beats fresh meat <- as not gay as I could put it
> 
> the taste of fresh , compared to preservative packed storebought is huge.
> *


big difference.. fresh deer meat is real good too.. i love the sausage my dads buddy gets done up after he kills his dears.. with some crackers and some cheese.. :cheesy: ive never killed a deer, wouldnt mind.. i just need to get my gun cleaned up and go out and do it, i see them more on the sides of the road running than when i got hunting tho  theres a family that runs through the back yard at my moms, and she lives in the city, lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:18 AM~9216202
> *big difference.. fresh deer meat is real good too.. i love the sausage my dads buddy gets done up after he kills his dears.. with some crackers and some cheese..  :cheesy: ive never killed a deer, wouldnt mind.. i just need to get my gun cleaned up and go out and do it, i see them more on the sides of the road running than when i got hunting tho  theres a family that runs through the back yard at my moms, and she lives in the city, lol
> *


deer meat is good. ive got a freezer full of bison right now,its pretty close to beef.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 04:22 AM~9216221
> *deer meat is good. ive got  a freezer full of bison right now,its pretty close to beef.
> *


good in chili and making a dip with too.. i didnt really care for the hamburger like sandwhiches of it tho.. not fat tasting enough


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 01:24 AM~9216233
> *good in chili and making a dip with too.. i didnt really care for the hamburger like sandwhiches of it tho.. not fat tasting enough
> *


yeah its very lean. I actually did some chili up a month or so back, it is very good.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 04:26 AM~9216243
> *yeah its very lean. I actually did some chili up a month or so back, it is very good.
> *


:yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

_*FUKKIN GUYS MAKING ME HUNGRY......*_ :angry: 


NITE.... :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 01:30 AM~9216259
> *FUKKIN GUYS MAKING ME HUNGRY...... :angry:
> NITE....  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im out to bed too, its 2:33 here and I gotta be up at 9, to go look at a stash of old models some guy has. 1.00 each, and he says they are from the 70s.


catch ya guys later!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 10:33 PM~9216267
> *NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 01:33 AM~9216267
> *NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!NITE!!!!
> *




:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what u fukkers up to????


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 10:52 PM~9223496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what u fukkers up to????
> *


tryin to come up with 2500.00!!!!! asap. foudn a car I need to have.

51 henry J, no rust, setup with a 12bolt chev. posi,etc.

I have a motor inthe garage for it (72 cadillac 500) and a set of keystone klassics and some MT n-50s! gotta find some cash.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2007, 07:55 PM~9223513
> *tryin to come up with 2500.00!!!!! asap. foudn a car I need to have.
> 
> 51 henry J, no rust, setup with a 12bolt chev. posi,etc.
> 
> I have a motor inthe garage for it (72 cadillac 500) and a set of keystone klassics and some MT n-50s! gotta find some cash.
> *


     


ok just send me the impala :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 PM~9223523
> *
> ok just send me the impala  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right, lol.


thats the problem, I have 10 guys that want to buy it, but I want to keep it too, lolhave one air`d out ground scraper, and one high riser 60s gasser street freak.


----------



## BODINE

http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481

why is it askin for password :uh:


----------



## BODINE

i cleaned up the flash off my 2dr big body caddy :cheesy: ...and only stab myself once :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

thats impressive


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2007, 09:53 PM~9231064
> *i cleaned up the flash off my 2dr big body caddy  :cheesy: ...and only stab myself once  :biggrin:
> *


nice , I clean up all my resins as soon as I get em, then put em in the boxes so they are ready to go. took forever to get my 4doors all cleaned up.


----------



## Ronin

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 14 2007, 11:20 PM~9231256
> *thats impressive
> *


 :angry: 

































:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 










do i need to trim more to have front fir better or should it have this gap under grill?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 12:52 AM~9231051
> *http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
> 
> why is it askin for password :uh:
> *


its not for me.. lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 01:06 AM~9231853
> *its not for me.. lol
> *


link again just in cas  e


----------



## 8-Ball

worked for me also


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres everyone else at in the chat?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 01:39 AM~9231986
> *wheres everyone else at in the chat?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

thought id check it out for bit wats up homies :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 15 2007, 03:52 AM~9232025
> *thought id check it out for bit wats up homies :biggrin:
> *


the chat? scroll up to the quote and click the link


----------



## tyhodge07

BODINE, WHAT THE HELL.. IS THE CHAT FUCKED UP FOR YOU AGAIN OR SOEMTHING?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 01:55 AM~9232035
> *BODINE, WHAT THE HELL.. IS THE CHAT FUCKED UP FOR YOU AGAIN OR SOEMTHING?
> *


im here


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.kmbc.com/news/14596087/detail.html


wanted man..... have you seen him.... :barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

get in the chat pussy, ur about the only one that isnt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

link?


----------



## tyhodge07

top of the page


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no loady.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 15 2007, 04:40 AM~9232206
> *no loady.....
> *


u fuckers got some shitty ass comps or something, lol.. u on internet explorer 7, or no? if not either upgrade to it from microsoft.com or get firefox than ull be fine.


----------



## tyhodge07

oregon game is on finally :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

lonely in the chat room tonight too :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 08:06 PM~9237419
> *lonely in the chat room tonight too :0
> *


 :uh: me too


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 10:32 PM~9237643
> *:uh:  me too
> *


me 3


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 else gettin in on the chat


----------



## tyhodge07

:0

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: dade county, 2lowsyn, LATORTUGA95, shark_capone, BODINE, low4oshow, drnitrus, rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, Waco, savageloc24, spikekid999, Modelluver, maxxteezy, 85wit4s, Eddie$Money, BiggDeee, El Gato *****


----------



## tyhodge07

31-11 arizona.. wth is goin on, arizona isnt even ranked, and oregon is ranked 2... but the qb got injured


----------



## BODINE

anyone know what sales are gonna be day after thanksgiving


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 08:50 PM~9238264
> *anyone know what sales are gonna be day after thanksgiving
> *


Not yet they usually let them out right before


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 05:26 PM~9238107
> *31-11 arizona.. wth is goin on, arizona isnt even ranked, and oregon is ranked 2... but the qb got injured
> *



its the year of upsets bro..... all the usual big dogs gettin taken out by no-names or unranked teams..... its so bad that University of Hawaii is actually 9-0....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2007, 09:02 PM~9238361
> *its the year of upsets bro..... all the usual big dogs gettin taken out by no-names or unranked teams..... its so bad that University of Hawaii is actually 9-0....
> *



Hawaii is a pretty good team though! Didn't they only have like 4 losses in the last 2 yrs?


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9238398
> *Hawaii is a pretty good team though! Didn't they only have like 4 losses in the last 2 yrs?
> *



yea but they got a weak schedule......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9238361
> *its the year of upsets bro..... all the usual big dogs gettin taken out by no-names or unranked teams..... its so bad that University of Hawaii is actually 9-0....
> *


that it is.. now their 8-2 i think it is.. not to bad still, but game would have been different if dixxon didnt get hurt.. he had more yards for like the little bit he played of the first half, than pretty much the whole team had the rest of the game.. he should win heisman this year.. he reminds me of a vince young or vic.. but i think he'll be better in the nfl than both of them


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 12:52 AM~9231051
> *http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481
> 
> *


----------



## Pokey

*Hey everybody!

I just wanted to take this opportunity to welcome back an old friend to LIL. :0 

So, without further delay, let's all welcome our old friend Byran (aka monteman) back to LIL. His new name is "leanin on the door", so make sure you tell him how happy you are to see him back!!! *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## zfelix

this 



is











SPARTTTAAA!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

wtf, they have a granny all star league.. 50+ playing basketball... :ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

so hows everyone doin tonight :dunno: this morning.. w/e


----------



## rollinoldskoo

watchin the hawaii game..... its a close one.....


----------



## tyhodge07

espn? if not we prolly dont get it on our end.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not literally watching it....

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/scoreboard#

gamecast..... play-by-play results....


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, real close game, i gotta watch the high lights tonight.


----------



## tyhodge07

time for them to do the peyton 2 minute drill


----------



## tyhodge07

and, im watchin it on espn2.. bout to watch the last 2 mins.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no shit huh.....


----------



## tyhodge07

under review.. its a catch tho. another 1st down.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't got cable


----------



## tyhodge07

they might just settle for a field goal, unless they can move it up some more.. either way, they need to run the clock down more.


----------



## tyhodge07

15 seconds left, their going for a 45 yrd field goal.. nevada should have called a timeout with 55 seconds left, but they fucked up now..


----------



## tyhodge07

lol timeout right before the kick, and the kick was good too, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i hear some neighbors cheering......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dunno whats goin on tho.....


----------



## tyhodge07

made it, 11 seconds left now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck.... it finally updated...... fukkin close game.....


----------



## tyhodge07

10-0 still undef


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guess they won..... more cheering..... lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

saw this today.... :0


----------



## tyhodge07

did a 5 yr old write the sign?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no, a tweaker/crackhead........there was a fridge there eariler today......


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. yea, i could see it now.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

but look you can get it on the low low.....


----------



## tyhodge07

u bought it didnt ya.. :0 got a new shop fridge for 20 bucks. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no not this time.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 03:47 AM~9247094
> *u bought it didnt ya.. :0 got a new shop fridge for 20 bucks. lol
> *


guy 4 houses down from me has one those small ones GE black for 20.00 :0 

maybe i need it :cheesy: just to ave


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 17 2007, 11:11 AM~9247553
> *guy 4 houses down from me has one those small ones GE black for 20.00  :0
> 
> maybe i need it  :cheesy: just to ave
> *


them are always good to just have, ecspecially for only 20 bucks.. their nice to have in a garage or even in the babies room with their stuff in it, its a quick way to save time.. but u dont have a baby tho.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hearse driver, cooshit, scrapping_mazda_mini, caligreen220, 1ofaknd, Blue s10


----------



## tyhodge07

im here


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9255909
> *im here
> *


 :cheesy: i got tonight off :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe

whats up ya'll?!


----------



## layn22sonframe

whats up ya'll?!


----------



## BODINE

NOT MUCH


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9249258
> * their nice to have in a garage or even in the babies room with their stuff in it, its a quick way to save time.. but u dont have a baby tho.
> *



I agree we had one in our baby room now its out in my shop full of beer.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9255909
> *im here
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 19 2007, 07:53 PM~9260903
> *I agree we had one in our baby room now its out in my shop full of beer.
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 copy and past this in on google
inurl:view/indexframe.shtml

than there will be links, their all peoples webcams, and colleges, business etc.. and the ones that dont have a password set you can move around all you want and view what you want, lol.. they did a thing on the news about this awhile ago.. its all personal use cams, for like security that people and places use, and now you can leak into some of them and mess with them, while the security officer sits there and wonders why the cam is moving, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

heres one inside some business, just click with cam u want to mess with, im on 1, viewing the room.. on the news thing i seen it showed some over beds :0

http://129.6.20.76/view/indexFrame.shtml


----------



## maxxteezy

dude, where do you find all this shit?


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a mall.. dont know which one tho
http://mallcam.uta.edu/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion&Language=0/


----------



## tyhodge07

i think this is someones house, lol its locked tho, cant mess with it 
http://66.209.109.2:60006/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion&Language=0


----------



## tyhodge07

i got bored withit.. its dark on all the us cams, and theres a shit load of china cams, that i just cant see what im viewing


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone know how to reset a printer, we went and had our cartridge filled up, so its the same cartridge and the printer knows that and now it says empty and wont let us print.. so i need to reset the printer or reset the cartirdge somehow to get around this :uh: fuckin high tech shit


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

yes i know


----------



## tyhodge07

damn made, its me and you..


----------



## tyhodge07

well it was :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 20 2007, 01:35 AM~9264760
> *
> *


 :biggrin: whatsup homie! Money order went out saturday!


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, ill be waiting on it.. hopefully it comes this week, monday were moving the mail over to the new addy, and will make it take a day or 2 longer..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 20 2007, 01:40 AM~9264775
> *alright, ill be waiting on it.. hopefully it comes this week, monday were moving the mail over to the new addy, and will make it take a day or 2 longer..
> *


kool, shouldnt take that long,hopefully lol, if it does, will it just get re-directed to the new place?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2007, 04:43 AM~9264782
> *kool, shouldnt take that long,hopefully lol, if it does, will it just get re-directed to the new place?
> *


yea, when they sort the mail, they go through every addy and place in its own pile and than for each truck.. and than if they got a person that changed the addy they have to pull it and throw a sticker over the old to forward it to the new addy, and we live in a new county, so itll have to go over to our new counties post office than get sorted again, than go out.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 20 2007, 01:21 AM~9264722
> *yes i know
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2007, 04:51 AM~9264796
> *
> *


very much true :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 10:53 PM~9271307
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats shakin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

check my thread..... i got batts for my cam finally...... :roflmao: 


gonna go walmart now and get some superglue too..... maybe the 66 elco and the 55 belair if they got them.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 11:00 PM~9271347
> *check my thread..... i got batts for my cam finally......  :roflmao:
> gonna go walmart now and get some superglue too..... maybe the 66 elco and the 55 belair if they got them.....
> *


daaamn!!! indiv. painted spokes!!! lookin good.

I gotta try to find a heated shop, that i can rent a few hours/days to get some painting done, its -16celcious here right now. foot and a half of snow.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG YOU IN SNOW ALREADY ?????


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 11:05 PM~9271377
> *DANG  YOU  IN    SNOW  ALREADY  ?????
> *


yeah snowed almost a week and a half ago, and stayed. so im screwed for painting. ive got 30 projects on the table and cant paint shit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2007, 12:07 AM~9271390
> *yeah ive got 30 projects on the table </span>and cant paint shit.
> *


PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN !


----------



## LowandBeyond

whats crackalackin? :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 11:09 PM~9271406
> *PIC  OR  IT  DIDNT  HAPPEN  !
> *


.... it just happened.. lol
welcome to my "started projects table" the margerine containers all have old builtups in the that I have broken down, and started on ( I have collected probly 40 containers from work that have complete, not yet broken downs in them) this is only half of what I have started. I have another 10 or so that I started on, wrote a list of what I want to do, then boxed back up.
please excuse the mess...








heres my dads 63 nova (picture taken 5 min ago)








and my cadillac (it was brushed off and moved yesterday, the snow is just from today)


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2007, 11:36 PM~9271568
> *whats crackalackin?  :cheesy:
> *



Nothing Besides your but CHEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

If it weren't messy we wouldn't think you were building ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 21 2007, 12:31 AM~9271930
> *Nothing Besides your but CHEEKS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 12:32 AM~9271934
> *If  it  weren't  messy  we    wouldn't  think  you  were  building  !  LOL!
> *


did you notice the blue 73 impala canada RCMP car in the middle? I finally got ahold of one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where????


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, nice snow made.. hasnt hit here yet, actually felt pretty good out t he last couple days

anyone drink coke and dont use their rewards on the cap.. send them to me along with what it came off of.. i go 23 points, i need like 12,000


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 12:46 AM~9271998
> *where????
> *


see the big body? - beside it is the tkm STS, then beside it is the blue RCMP 1973 *caprice, sorry not impala. ill get a better pic of it.


----------



## mademan




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2007, 09:55 PM~9272044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool... thats the one u said u were gonna send me for the resin milk truck?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 AM~9272057
> *cool... thats the one u said u were gonna send me for the resin milk truck??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, i actually forgot all about the milk truck.... but no, lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2007, 10:00 PM~9272068
> *haha, i actually forgot all about the milk truck.... but no, lol.
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

i got off wor early


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2007, 10:09 PM~9272116
> *i got off the whore early
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i start the new place tuesday..  and we move the rest of the big shit sunday.. boy im ready to load shit up


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 01:07 AM~9272107
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


i actualy bought a box of builtups that was listed in the local classifieds for 50.00 unseen. he said there was 20 models and parts. 

I had a friend pick it up cause he lives in the town (1.5 hours away) where they were.

so I get the box, and I added up the tags on all the detail master stuff, and mcg photo etch. and there was 250.00 alone in parts, compression fittings, etch sets, etc. and amongst the 40 models there was an original glasshouse, the 73 caprice, a vega, and a few other rare ones, plus 40lbs of parts and a few hundred $ worth of paint. 

hell of a deal Id say, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well then u'd make out very good if u did the trade..... u kno how much those resin milk trucks go for???


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 01:13 AM~9272155
> *well then u'd make out very good if u did the trade..... u kno how much those resin milk trucks go for???
> *


 lots, lol

I dunno, ill think about it. ive got all the parts.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2007, 02:11 AM~9272139
> *i actualy bought a box of builtups that was listed in the local classifieds for 50.00 unseen. he said there was 20 models and parts.
> 
> I had a friend pick it up cause he lives in the town (1.5 hours away) where they were.
> 
> so I get the box, and I added up the tags on all the detail master stuff, and mcg photo etch. and there was 250.00 alone in parts, compression fittings, etch sets, etc.  and amongst the 40 models there was an original glasshouse, the 73 caprice, a vega, and a few other rare ones, plus 40lbs of parts and a few hundred $ worth of paint.
> 
> hell of a deal Id say, lol
> *



Lets see what was in the box ! Maybe something someone can use ! Hell a 50.00 buy was paid back when you found the 73 not to add the detail shit ! SHARE YOU GREEDY SNOW PACKER !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got dibs on the 73 if he willin to let it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 02:18 AM~9272184
> *i got dibs on the 73 if he willin to let it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


COME ON ! I seen it first !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 01:16 AM~9272173
> *Lets  see  what    was  in the  box  !  Maybe  something  someone  can  use  !  Hell  a  50.00  buy  was  paid  back  when  you  found  the  73    not  to  add  the  detail  shit !    SHARE  YOU  GREEDY  SNOW  PACKER  !
> *


ill get pics tomoro. theres alot of shit, then I bought another lot of junk builtups for 20.00... but its mostly for parts.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SWEET ! with the shit that came out so far maybe you'll have some shit i've been lookin for ! Man You got a nice price on that shit Made ! MAD SCORE RIGHT THERE !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 01:26 AM~9272245
> *SWEET !  with the  shit that  came  out  so  far  maybe  you'll  have  some  shit  i've  been  lookin  for  !  Man  You  got  a  nice  price    on that  shit  Made  !    MAD  SCORE  RIGHT  THERE  !
> *


I almost passed it up at first cause all I had left til next paydday was 60.00. lol ive had this stuff for a while, but hadnt gone through it.
I mainly bought it because he said there was a mid 70s impala, and that was before I could get glasshouse kits here. so i about shit my pants when I pulled that 73 out of the box. theres also an orig. snake and mongoose funny car, and a few other old mpc, and amt kits. all are builtups but not bad at all.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2007, 01:09 AM~9272116
> *i got off work early
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2007, 02:30 AM~9272263
> *I almost passed it up at first cause all I had left til next paydday was 60.00. lol ive had this stuff for a while, but hadnt gone through it.
> I mainly bought it because he said there was a mid 70s impala, and that was before I could get glasshouse kits here. so i about shit my pants when I pulled that 73 out of the box. theres also an orig. snake and mongoose funny car, and a few other old mpc, and amt kits. all are builtups but not bad at all.
> *



Well get us some pic's and let us enjoy the score with you ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, hearse driver


:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hey....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 21 2007, 04:22 AM~9272549
> *hey....
> *


what up 

thought you were sending me a hearse kit???




















































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i keep putting adds in the local paper every week for model kits so i hope ill score one or some good kits


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no you heard hearse. i said charger.....  i got to gett yours and mademans boxes out . ive been busy as hell. when i am off its the middle of the night... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2007, 03:24 AM~9272555
> *i keep putting adds in the local paper every week for model kits so i hope ill score one or some good kits
> *


craigslist, thats what i do .... :0


----------



## BODINE

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, bigdogg323

DIDI :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u fukkers at tonight???? its dead.......... gettin your 'birds' ready for tomorrow???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 10:37 PM~9278958
> *where u fukkers at tonight???? its dead.......... gettin your 'birds' ready for tomorrow???
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 21 2007, 10:24 PM~9279282
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## mademan

mini heres the first few kits that were in one of the boxes, all are builtups, but can easily be re-built ( i plan on keeping em all so far, lol)


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Where do you guys find these big lots of kits? Anytime I do they are shitty kits that no one would give a shit about haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2007, 08:40 PM~9279756
> *mini heres the first few kits that were in one of the boxes, all are builtups, but can easily be re-built ( i plan on keeping em all so far, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 pics of the monte!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 12:33 AM~9280015
> *:0  :0 pics of the monte!!!!!
> *


:0 nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: im off to bed, been packing shit the past couple hours and just want to lay down.. i hate packing and un packing


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 02:35 AM~9280239
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 21 2007, 10:36 PM~9280245
> *:wave: im off to bed, been packing shit the past couple hours and just want to lay down.. i hate packing and un packing
> *


Travis came over to visit you??????? :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Nov 22 2007, 01:36 AM~9280245-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: im off to bed, been packing shit the past couple hours and just want to lay down.. i hate packing and un packing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 02:02 AM~9280332
> *Travis came over to visit you???????  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Nov 22 2007, 07:31 AM~9280808
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2007, 10:31 AM~9280808
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 01:00 PM~9282236
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


clocking in early :0


----------



## Blue s10

Thats fuckin funny


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: whats goin on ppl.. seems quiet in here.. i got to stay up all night and half the day.. cant do it this way


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:0 who is it


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

I think u me n rollinoldskoo r the only foo's up haha


----------



## tyhodge07

and someone in hiding mode :0


----------



## tyhodge07

got an hour and 20 mins than a shit load of places open up for sales.. the one were goin to isnt until 6am


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Damn bro same here... our shit dont open till 6... its only 2... but today I am stackin up on some killer kits man.... Thats for sure!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: 9:50 pm here..... just got done foiling my 53 vert.... uploading pics now....


----------



## tyhodge07

3am here :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 22 2007, 09:51 PM~9286127
> *3am here :0
> *


see what time it says when i quote you? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 23 2007, 09:54 AM~9286135
> *see what time it says when i quote you?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

I have spent 455.00 on Ebay and damn kits today not to mention what I bought from members on here.... I gotta slow down.... lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

little shit wore me out, busted my lip, and hit her head on my tooth  ive never seen a kid wake up at 3 in the morning wanting to play.. but she sure did and played ruff.. now hopefully she goes back to bed, shes quiet right now. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, boring in here tonight..


----------



## tyhodge07

dave, i see you :0 gettin ready to hit the sales :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

boring fuckers.. i guess ill just whore it up until i reach 16,000 posts :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

almost there... im drizzunk


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 23 2007, 05:26 AM~9286501
> *almost there... im jizzdrunk
> *


:barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

9 more :0


----------



## tyhodge07

7 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

6


----------



## tyhodge07

4


----------



## tyhodge07

3


----------



## tyhodge07

2


----------



## tyhodge07

1


----------



## tyhodge07

*AND..................NONE! 16,000 POSTS :biggrin:  *

and now im off, gettin ready to hit the madness out at the stores :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 23 2007, 04:06 AM~9286550
> *AND..................NONE! 16,000 POSTS :biggrin:
> 
> and now im off, gettin ready to hit the madness out at the stores  :0
> *


im leaving now :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 23 2007, 03:06 AM~9286550
> *AND..................NONE! 16,000 POSTS :biggrin:
> 
> and now im off, gettin ready to hit the madness out at the stores  :0
> *


46,891th post

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 23 2007, 10:22 AM~9286787
> *46,891th post
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


loan me 10,000 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

got me new camera :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

someone was nice enough to leave some paint and dent bout size of half dollar on my door today :angry: 

but at least they left there number to call them :angry:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Ty you missed #5 hahaha.... Unless thats how you were taught to count


----------



## tyhodge07

na, i posted somewhere else so i had to skip a number


----------



## BODINE

my damn garge is a mess again :angry: 

i really need to clean out , and put stuff in atic

i hope i have time to soon....dont go in till 4pm tomorrow but have 2 kidz home with me all day  ...so cant get up in atic with a 2 years old here...lol


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. theyll want to just follow with you.. i went up in the attic at my sisters, and looked down and my daughter is half way up the ladder, lol. .shes was only like 14 months than, and she thinks shes like 5 or something


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

I got a room to clean out so I can make my model room... I got alot of shit to finish but its been a few hours and it looks like nothing moved! LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 08:39 PM~9289765
> *I got a room to clean out so I can make my model room... I got alot of shit to finish but its been a  few hours and it looks like nothing moved! LOL
> *


shit i hate that, we done 3 loads of shit to the new place today, and a total of 6 or 7, and it looks like nothing has even been takin out besides the big kitchen table missing, lol


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Haha and all I got going is a single room... Redid the entire room. Soon to have log benches threw out. Got Cedar paneling on the wall and Log shelves and everything.... Gonna look very nice once I get everything how I want it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

look what came today , read carefully.....morons :uh:


----------



## old low&slo

so what did you do ???


----------



## tyhodge07

slept with the neighbors wife, and he came home and whopped his ass, so their both being charged with battery :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DUDE THATS OVER A YEAR DIFFERANCE ! WHat the hell ! Is that when the Hearse had switch tags !


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: idiot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhPmsIsQ-JE


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

The bottle of jag has been cracked


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 08:04 PM~9290857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE  THATS  OVER  A  YEAR    DIFFERANCE  !    WHat  the  hell !    Is  that  when the  Hearse had  switch  tags !
> *


yep i had just bought it a month before i was riding the rodeo tags at 3 am, prick watched me close my shop , and followed me for 2 miles........ fuck it its only 38.00 so ill just pay it..... but that wasnt the point look again.....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 08:04 PM~9290857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE  THATS  OVER  A  YEAR    DIFFERANCE  !    WHat  the  hell !    Is  that  when the  Hearse had  switch  tags !
> *



It says the same thing twice in a row. Or a car liscenced to you or a car liscenced to you. LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

what the receiving this form part..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 23 2007, 08:36 PM~9291068
> *It says the same thing twice in a row. Or a car liscenced to you or a car liscenced to you. LOL
> *


*we have a winner!!!!!*


----------



## old low&slo

hey hearse
bear with me as I am kinda old
but I dont get it . like just cause they printed that twice. 
whats the big deal :dunno: 
does that mean you can get out of it on a technicality or something ???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no it was just redundant...... and stupid..... and they waited a year to ask for thier money.......


----------



## old low&slo

yeah and obviously it's a preprinted form so I wonder how many people that got them noticed that. and if they give you a year to pay , how many people looked at that date and said oh I will do it later and forgot. great way for them to generate extra money with late fees.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah ,its not late til the 7th of next month..... go figure


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: our great government for you.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 25 2007, 01:00 AM~9298356
> *:uh:
> *


lots of reward point coming ur way :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :biggrin: im at like 45 right now.. i tried entering in for the tv and the cam, but it wont let me put my number


----------



## BODINE

SENT


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 25 2007, 01:10 AM~9298390
> *:0 :biggrin: im at like 45 right now.. i tried entering in for the tv and the cam, but it wont let me put my number
> *





let me guess about 30 from me :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea plus the 43 you just gave me, lol i got a few more thats unopened here, got to wait tho, and a few i still need to add once i get to them, i got about 20-30 more points to add here..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 25 2007, 01:15 AM~9298409
> *yea plus the 43 you just gave me, lol i got a few more thats unopened here, got to wait tho, and a few i still need to add once i get to them, i got about 20-30 more points to add here..
> *


how long is this going on for ?


----------



## BODINE

i only got like 5 cans of coke left for my mixed drinks so in a couple days im buying a 24 pk


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 25 2007, 03:18 AM~9298419
> *how long is this going on for ?
> *


i think it was until jan 12th or something, maybe alittle before, the drawing is on like the 20th of jan.. i plan to put a couple in for the cam and for the tv..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 25 2007, 01:28 AM~9298463
> *i think it was until jan 12th or something, maybe alittle before, the drawing is on like the 20th of jan.. i plan to put a couple in for the cam and for the tv..
> *


maybe i should do it :0


----------



## BODINE

link :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 25 2007, 03:30 AM~9298475
> *maybe i should do it  :0
> *


:0 
mycokerewards.com or ill just give u my username and password and you can use it and save the time of signing up :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 25 2007, 02:07 AM~9298378
> *lots of reward point coming ur way  :biggrin:
> *


?
PLZZZZZZZZ GIMMMME SOME!!!


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, i need to finish packing, got the babies room left, its pretty much just the closet, and than all the shit around the computer and get the comp tore down, so after tonight ill prolly be off here for a couple days, internet should be back on monday at the new place... hopefully it is.


----------



## tyhodge07

whoops forgot to edit before i hit refresh, lol.. i knocked that out, now just the last area.. than ill be done :0 finally


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 my damn elbos had the numb feeling for like a week now.. and when i just rub my hand back and forth on my elbo it feels like something would when its numb


----------



## zfelix

Our members have made a total of 4,974,184 posts
We have 34,042 registered members
The newest member is slickfifty
Most users ever online was 620 on Today, 09:39 PM


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

Try to beat this maze.
:0


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone beat the maze yet.. i just got done :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone try it??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 01:04 AM~9305409
> *anyone beat the maze yet.. i just got done :0
> *


maze? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## old low&slo

you suck ty !!!!! lol
I did the maze about fell out of my chair lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 26 2007, 09:11 AM~9306373
> *you suck ty !!!!! lol
> I did the maze about fell out of my chair lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: shits hard.. i wonder if anyone else has beat it yet.!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Nov 26 2007, 04:35 AM~9306032-->
> 
> 
> 
> maze? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 02:22 AM~9304996
> *Try to beat this maze.
> :0
> *


there ya go..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9309388
> *there ya go..
> *


lol i beat the 3rd maze just as your girl showed up on the screen homie :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:18 PM~9309449
> *lol i beat the 3rd maze just as your girl showed up on the screen homie :biggrin:
> *


y u wet ur pants when u seen her and quit :dunno: first time seein pussy :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 01:22 AM~9304996
> *Try to beat this maze.
> :0
> *


got dammit my mouse is shitty ,thats my excuse and im sticking to it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:21 PM~9309459
> *y u wet ur pants when u seen her and quit :dunno: first time seein pussy :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


no but you really need to get that girl some braces.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9309494
> *got dammit my mouse is shitty ,thats my excuse and im sticking to it  :biggrin:
> *


that 3rd level seems impossible.. i quit for a bit too.. try later, u might get it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:25 PM~9309499
> *no but you really need to get that girl some braces.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i took that of the chick u were sleepin with that night u got wasted. :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 05:26 PM~9309512
> *i took that of the chick u were sleepin with that night u got wasted.  :0
> *


i dont drink and i dont get high,im naturly fuked up :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :loco: :loco:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9309553
> *i dont drink and i dont get high,im naturly fuked up :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


i quoted the wrong person, lol.. my bad, i ment to quote veng. 

alright, fixed it, lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 05:30 PM~9309560
> *i quoted the wrong person, lol.. my bad, i ment to quote veng.
> 
> alright, fixed it, lol
> *


its cool i thought it was funny tho


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:32 PM~9309590
> *its cool i thought it was funny tho
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

i havent seen my daughter in 3 days  she should be here anytime.. hopefully


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:40 PM~9309660
> *i havent seen my daughter in 3 days  she should be here anytime.. hopefully
> *


huh?  must be spending time with nana :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9309512
> *i took that of the chick u were sleepin with that night u got wasted.  :0
> *


its not nice to talk bout your sister that way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:42 PM~9309674
> *huh?  must be spending time with nana  :biggrin:
> *


na, my buddy and his girls had her, we've been moving stuff and too cold at the new place, and had t o wait 4 1/2 hours today for the gas to get turned on.. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:45 PM~9309696
> *na, my buddy and his girls had her, we've been moving stuff and too cold at the new place, and had t o wait 4 1/2 hours today for the gas to get turned on..  :uh:
> *


ahhh congrats on the new place,and dont worry she is prolly just wound on sugar and havin a blast.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:46 PM~9309702
> *ahhh congrats on the new place,and dont worry she is prolly just wound on sugar and havin a blast.. :biggrin:
> *


she better be ,


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 06:46 PM~9309702
> *ahhh congrats on the new place,and dont worry she is prolly just wound on sugar and havin a blast.. :biggrin:
> *


prolly.. they give her candy like its nothing and wonder why she wont sleep, lol.. she was supposed to be here alittle after 5, its now almost 6 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:47 PM~9309718
> *prolly.. they give her candy like its nothing and wonder why she wont sleep, lol.. she was supposed to be here alittle after 5, its now almost 6  :0
> *


she prolly havin fun n it just took an extra minute or 5,dont worry homie its all good..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 07:48 PM~9310204
> *she prolly havin fun n it just took an extra minute or 5,dont worry homie its all good..
> *


shes here now, first thing she wanted was candy.. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvp1bzTTrN0

damn.... wonder what the rest of the new album gonna sound like......


----------



## LowandBeyond

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, mademan, 



sup biotches?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

son moving on to breakin more expensive shit...... broke the tv today.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2007, 01:59 AM~9314514
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo,  mademan,
> sup biotches?
> *


I JUST GOT ANOTHER FCKIN TIOCKET ON THE WAY HOME :angry:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

I got me a new truck today..... Pretty damn sick haha its a 03 GMC Sierra Red short box bagged on 22's w/ lambo's, Roll pan, Custom exhaust, ALOT OF EXTRA'S! Police auction for 7,700


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics or it didn't happen.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

LOL I promise pics in the morning LOL....... Fuck it I'll snap a few in the dark LOL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 27 2007, 02:05 AM~9314541
> *LOL I promise pics in the morning LOL....... Fuck it I'll snap a few in the dark LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Yup Yup... Its gonna be my winter beater while I body drop my silverado w/ escalade front. Then when that one is done this bitch is gettin body dropped.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Loadin the pics... I got this camera for 17.00 at walmart on black friday... takes alright pics... tell me what u think for 17.00


----------



## BODINE

i know of 3 i want from TWINN :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

i want the caady wagon ,malibu wagon, and 53 wagon :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:01 AM~9314523
> *I JUST GOT ANOTHER FCKIN TIOCKET ON THE WAY HOME :angry:
> *



lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2007, 03:02 AM~9314722
> *lol
> *


hey fck you man :angry: 
































j/k..........anyone sen those avertising little screens in grocery stores?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 27 2007, 02:21 AM~9314589
> *Loadin the pics... I got this camera for 17.00 at walmart on black friday... takes alright pics... tell me what u think for 17.00
> *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Well this 17.00 pieceof shit is givin me hard times lol I am downloading the program i was tryin to load em off the SD Card b4


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:10 AM~9314740
> *hey fck you man :angry:
> j/k..........anyone sen those avertising little screens in grocery stores?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9314668
> *i want the caady wagon ,malibu wagon, and 53 wagon :cheesy:
> *





u mean the burb???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: mini busting out his clock again guys..... :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9320168
> *u mean the burb???
> *


yeah oops :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 12:54 AM~9328861
> *:uh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: you ever do switch a roo on cams :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2007, 12:02 AM~9328942
> *:biggrin: you ever do switch a roo on cams  :cheesy:
> *



not yet. Soon tho, real soon. :cheesy: :cheesy: Pulled the sticker off the one you sent. Looked too new, so I have to wear it down alittle.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i smelll a scam..... i wanna know.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 29 2007, 01:05 AM~9328968
> *i smelll a scam..... i wanna know.....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

after xmas also gonna build me a paint booth ...lol...or try .....


----------



## BODINE

LOW

this what you see at work 

X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2007, 12:38 AM~9329186
> *LOW
> 
> this what you see at work
> 
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> X
> *


*



FUCKER :angry: :angry: 





and NO I don't even see red x's. Its just blank. *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Whats the deal w/ the site? It always times out and shit.......Not sure what happened but I came to post some pics last night and now I cant find them on my comp LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376586
:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 boss' brother gave me a set of these..... they need some TLC but...... :0 :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Nice I am workin on my body dropped caprice right now.....This camera sucks tho wont load the pics...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they clean up ok but need new chrome..... i cleaned part of this wheel...


----------



## cruzinlow

oldskool flavor :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9337907
> *oldskool flavor :biggrin:
> *


exactly... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2007, 09:26 PM~9338084
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


what the matter??? can't see the pics???? its a set of cragar star wires....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 12:30 AM~9338112
> *what the matter??? can't see the pics???? its a set of cragar star wires....
> *



no I can't.  
I figured it was some kinda supreme or old crager wheels. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like the wheels i used on my drop-top 70 monte.... but not deep dish....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9337811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they clean up ok but need new chrome..... i cleaned part of this wheel...
> *



sweet!


----------



## BODINE

well i know what my wife got me xmas!!!!!

thaought it was gonna be model stuff and airbrush......<<she said that i can buy my own stuff anytime we got extra money 

she cant keep a secret she got me a PS3 :cheesy: 

and we got my son a XBOX360 .....dont worry ill still be workin on models


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2007, 08:22 AM~9339194
> *well i know what my wife got me xmas!!!!!
> 
> thaought it was gonna be model stuff and airbrush......<<she said that i can buy my own stuff anytime we got extra money
> 
> she cant keep a secret she got me a PS3  :cheesy:
> 
> and we got my son a XBOX360  .....dont worry ill still be workin on models
> *




damn you rich fucker. Your wife got me the same thing. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2007, 09:59 AM~9339427
> *damn you rich fucker.    Your wife got me the same thing.    :0
> *


  credit card on some things im broke...lol.....we done this lasy year put on credit card and then payoff in feb. when taxes get here :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup fukkers.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hows your truck?


----------



## southside groovin

gonna get 2nd color as soon as company leaves :biggrin: 

should i use the darker color or the lighter color on the visor?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

match the roof....


----------



## southside groovin

lol now just gotta decide on lighter or darker for the roof

ordered the paint and flocking for my 59 today. been workin on buildin tools for my shop dio all day...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what colors u got?


----------



## southside groovin

camel metallic is the darker color ths on the fenders right now and light driftwood metallic is whas goin on the cab and bed...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2007, 01:04 AM~9314536
> *pics or it didn't happen....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

those nintendo games i showed here a while back for sale ...i put 2 on ebay couple months ago and just for 2 i got 59.00 ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH9p2YfREfQ&feature=related



Tight...........


----------



## BODINE

for all 17 or 18 i wind up gettin about 180.00....lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 07:59 AM~9354510
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH9p2YfREfQ&feature=related
> Tight...........
> *


 :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 03:53 AM~9353726
> *We'll I aint got no good pics right now but here is a few pics I had on my comp...
> 
> My girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 11:41 AM~9354671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2  


WAIT.............................she 18 plus? 









if so......










































































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood+Dec 2 2007, 03:53 AM~9353726-->
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I aint got no good pics right now but here is a few pics I had on my comp...
> 
> My girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 08:50 AM~9354703
> *X2  </span>
> WAIT.............................she 18 plus?
> <span style=\'color:red\'>if so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


fuck the age..... i won't ask and she better not tell..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I don't like jail.


----------



## LowandBeyond

who needs a little 1/64th scale Impala collection? I'll let it go for a good price.  I had these all saved back for someone awhile ago and shit fell thru, forgot all about them..........Plus its not like I don't have thousands of these things. 

4 SALE..........









Start at 1958...........1 homie roller
1959 1 revell lowrider
no 60's  
1961 1 revell lowriders
1962 1 maisto lowrods and 1 Jesse james drop top.
1963 1 revell lowriders and 1 dub city 
no 64's
1965 1 hot wheels 1 HW custom rodder 
no 66's
and 1996 impalas 1 dub city 1 revell lowrider


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 11:53 AM~9354717
> *fuck the age..... i won't ask and she better not tell.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They both legal homiez, you could have the one on the right... that bitch gets down lemme tell ya haha... my girl and i been together since 7th grade :uh: :uh:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2007, 12:05 PM~9354772
> *who needs a little 1/64th scale Impala collection?    I'll let it go for a good price.        I had these all saved back for someone awhile ago and shit fell thru,  forgot all about them..........Plus its not like I don't have thousands of these things.
> 
> 4 SALE..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start at 1958...........1 homie roller,  1 jada dub city
> 1959  1 revell lowrider
> no 60's
> 1961 1 revell lowriders
> 1962 1 maisto lowrods and 1 Jesse james drop top.
> 1963 1 revell lowriders and 1 dub city
> no 64's
> 1965 1 hot wheels 1 HW custom rodder and 1 homie roller
> no 66's
> 1967 dub city
> and 1996 impalas  1 dub city 1 revell lowrider
> *


how much homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 01:33 PM~9355183
> *how much homie
> *



shoot me a price..........................


----------



## spikekid999

whatcha want for the homie roller 65 and the dub 67??


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

pm me what your thinkin for all of em homie and well work something out


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 01:32 PM~9355178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> They both legal homiez, you could have the one on the right... that bitch gets down lemme tell ya haha... my girl and i been together since 7th grade  :uh:  :uh:
> *



dont bring her around me then :cheesy: 





:roflmao: just kiddin man!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 03:22 PM~9355734
> *dont bring her around me then :cheesy:
> :roflmao: just kiddin man!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea its like i cant get away from her lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 04:29 PM~9355479
> *whatcha want for the homie roller 65 and the dub 67??
> *


oh ya and the dub 58 :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 02:32 PM~9355178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> They both legal homiez, you could have the one on the right...that bitch gets down lemme tell ya haha... my girl and i been together since 7th grade  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I might have to go visit you sometime, homie.............. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wow... University of Hawaii 12-0.... go figure.... really odd year for college football....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 2 2007, 04:00 PM~9355922
> *I might have to go visit you sometime, homie.............. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Usually on the summer weekends we have 10-12 trucks roll out and 1 dude in each the rest is bitches.... Minnesota gets down wit some fiine hoe's! LOL


----------



## spikekid999

where at in MN are you again :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

LOL, St Paul Park homie... Lets have a cook out in the summer so you can meet the bitches! LOL All LIL peeps welcome! :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: a few hours from here


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 11:59 PM~9360419
> *:roflmao: a few hours from here
> *



Shit lol a few hours to drive but many hours to drink, hit switches and fuck bitches :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol this spring im gettin switches in my 5th :biggrin: 

a few hour drive and a quite a bit of $ for gas :uh: 

and i dont drink


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Damn lol I guess it aint workin for you..... I could fry you up a cat and send it to you so atleast you get some pussy.. LMAO JP Bro! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: im gettin by. got lots of work to do to my 1:1 dart this summer so thatll keep me busy :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 12:10 AM~9360517
> *lol this spring im gettin switches in my 5th :biggrin:
> 
> a few hour drive and a quite a bit of $ for gas :uh:
> 
> and i dont drink
> *



post that gangsta pic. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn im trying to do jambs ....and not 100% sure on how to 

anyone have a link saved?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Stop in the middle of the road. When a car trys to pass cut him off and stop again. Repeat this process and you'll have a jam.


----------



## cruzinlow

DAMN thats crazy :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 03:04 AM~9360971
> *Stop in the middle of the road. When a car trys to pass cut him off and stop again. Repeat this process and you'll have a jam.
> *


i tried  but no traffic out .... :angry: guess ill try around noon tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

:roflmao: I havent done door jambs yet or I'd help ya out bro


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 03:15 AM~9360983
> *:roflmao: I havent done door jambs yet or I'd help ya out bro
> *


i talked to rollin :biggrin: ....thanks tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

i think its bout bed time ....4:30 am :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just past 12:30am here... time for me too...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2007, 04:37 AM~9361064
> *just past 12:30am here... time for me too...
> *


i dont have to be back to work till 4pm-12:30am tomorrow tho :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2007, 03:25 AM~9361052
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 3 2007, 02:49 AM~9360785
> *post that gangsta pic.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn snow :angry: 
our yard on friday









our yard after yesterday


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:buttkick:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 still waiting on our shit to get hooked back up at the new place, they wanted 200, so we told them to fuck off and going through another company for 30 :uh: so hopefully itll be up by the end of the week.. since all this snow is comming our way, i hope it is :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 01:23 PM~9363027
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



B-RAD G FROM MALABIZY!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 02:43 PM~9363174
> *damn snow :angry:
> our yard on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our yard after yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a chrysler dealership. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 4 2007, 10:23 PM~9375266-->
> 
> 
> 
> B-RAD G FROM MALABIZY!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9375397
> *looks like a chrysler dealership. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup and we got plenty more in the woods in the background. we got 16 vehicles all together and only 1 is a chev which were storin for my cuz. and a bunch of other random parts all over :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 09:23 AM~9363027
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lets get back to Modeling !


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

next build for me is either 

whatever i get from my xmas buddy

or my 4runner i just got


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 AM~9379471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Yup ! Now that i have My customer's car built ! I can get back to work on mine !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9380187
> *Yup !  Now  that  i  have    My    customer's  car  built  !  I  can get  back  to  work  on  mine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what hood do you have on there?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 10:07 AM~9379247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets  get  back  to  Modeling  !
> *




cool pic mini. Should have backed that BD truck under the big one. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 5 2007, 11:55 PM~9385810
> *cool pic mini.    Should have backed that BD truck under the big one.    :cheesy:
> *



You mean like this ! 











LETS GET SOME NEW BUILDS FINISHED FOR 2008 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2007, 02:57 PM~9380962
> *what hood do you have on there?
> *



I am using the Impala SS hood on this 1 !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 08:17 PM~9391381
> *You  mean  like  this  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS  GET  SOME  NEW  BUILDS  FINISHED  FOR  2008  !
> *


its still 2007, got a whole year to get builds done for 2008 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 05:17 PM~9391381
> *You  mean  like  this  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS  GET  SOME  NEW  BUILDS  FINISHED  FOR  2008  !
> *




yup. Cool pic. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey travis, been workin on anything lately???? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 09:30 PM~9393725
> *hey travis, been workin on anything lately????  :scrutinize:
> *



A EVO for my little brother. Been in the 20's and 30's around here. Modeling has been put on hold for a minute. Atleast until I can find a day to throw some paint.


----------



## mademan

whats krackalackin eryone?
im just sitin here sippin on a rum/coke rippin cds for a christmas party


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9393911
> *whats krackalackin eryone?
> im just sitin here sippin on a rum/coke rippin cds for a christmas party
> *



workin.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9393940
> *workin.
> *


shhhhhitty! I work in 7 hours. been doin the 6am-4 pm shift all week. so i gotta be up at 5


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2007, 09:58 PM~9393959
> *shhhhhitty! I work in 7 hours. been doin the 6am-4 pm shift all week. so i gotta be up at 5
> *



11pm to 7am here.  

Next week I start a roofinf job also. afew of no sleep days. Work 3rd here and roof during the day. Gotta make that money.


----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2007, 10:58 PM~9393959
> *shhhhhitty! I work in 7 hours. been doin the 6am-4 pm shift all week. so i gotta be up at 5
> *


5 to 1:30 get up at 3:45am to get to work :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9393982
> *11pm to 7am here.
> 
> Next week I start a roofinf job also.  afew of no sleep days.  Work 3rd here and roof during the day.    Gotta make that money.
> *


i know what ya mena about makin the money, Im pickin up as much OT as I can get, and im scrapin by, plus i got no kids, n shit like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 06:32 PM~9393738
> *A EVO for my little brother.    Been in the 20's and 30's around here.  Modeling has been put on hold for a minute.  Atleast until I can find a day to throw some paint.
> *


i feel ya bro... been rainy here a lot.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I now how you guys fell ! Shit i got to be to work at 5 ! 











































_*5PM ON SATURDAY ! LOL !*_


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 10:10 PM~9394080
> *I  now    how  you  guys  fell !  Shit  i  got  to  be  to  work  at  5 !
> 5PM  ON  SATURDAY  !  LOL !
> *


Datz fucked up Mini :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2007, 10:05 PM~9394028
> *i know what ya mena about makin the money, Im pickin up as much OT as I can get, and im scrapin by, plus i got no kids, n shit like that
> *



Haven't worked any OT at the factory in MONTHS. Them 40 hour weeks are killing me. I got 2 kids.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 6 2007, 11:11 PM~9394095
> *Datz fucked up Mini  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! I work Sat- Mon 40 hrs in 3 day ! I pay my Ins. taxes , and my Child support for my 10 yr old girl afte that i bring home 800.00 And i am broke as a joke ! I cant work a second job cause during the week i am a stay at home dad with my 4yr old son ! So May be i do work 2 jobs !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 07:12 PM~9394097
> *Haven't worked any OT at the factory in MONTHS.    Them 40 hour weeks are killing me.  I got 2 kids.
> *


shit....... i used to pull mad overtime at my old job.... now me and the boss just coasting.... setting up our business.. next year we wanna bang...... hard times right now.... i make $20/hr but been workin little under 70hrs last few checks... sucks ass but boss always tells me if i need money just ask... can't ask to live it up tho.... just to keep afloat... at least i get more time with my son....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 10:20 PM~9394164
> *shit....... i used to pull mad overtime at my old job.... now me and the boss just coasting.... setting up our business.. next year we wanna bang...... hard times right now.... i make $20/hr but been workin little under 70hrs last few checks... sucks ass but boss always tells me if i need money just ask... can't ask to live it up tho.... just to keep afloat... at least i get more time with my son....
> *



me too. Summer I make mad money. Winter the economy is down and shits slow. I make 15/hour. My checks are about double in the summer than the winter. This roofing job is cash $$$$$. 500$ for 5 days, probally knock it out in 3 days. I hope. Then hopefuly the construction boss man will have a few more jobs lined up.


----------



## mademan

shit , im rockin 10.00/hr. fully trained meat cutter.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2007, 10:31 PM~9394290
> *shit , im rockin 10.00/hr. fully trained meat beater.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i worked at kmart here before at $9.20/hr..... and i was the manager for the garden shop and seasonal departments :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 10:34 PM~9394322
> *:0  :0
> *


shitty eh? lol

I work at a family owned IGA store and the owners are assholes. im just there now until I get into school for autobody tech.

I started sweeping parkinglots, then moved up to stocking shelves,packing groceries, then to cutting meat. and thats all they pay.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am at 18.15 ! I get 3 more 50 cent rasie's before i top out ! When i was hired my contracked started me out 13.45 an hr! I get 1.35 an hour for working weekends, and 60 cents for working nights ! Adn a 50 cent rasie every 6 months for 2 1/2 years ! 

SO when people say WAL MART DONT PAY SHIT ! THEIR ARE PAYING ME ! LOL!


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall been workin at the restaurant 6 days a week 10-13 hour shifts. And ya boy might be on tv cause of the restaurant that show Kitchen Nightmare is comin into the place to see if we qualify we r goin against 1 other restauraunt here in town i will let yall kno when it airs and if we win against the other place we have a casting director comin in next week so hopefully yall can see me in action.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2007, 07:47 PM~9394418
> *whats up yall been workin at the restaurant 6 days a week 10-13 hour shifts.  And ya boy might be on tv cause of the restaurant that show Kitchen Nightmare is comin into the place to see if we qualify we r goin against 1 other restauraunt here in town i will let yall kno when it airs and if we win against the other place we have a casting director comin in next week so hopefully yall can see me in action.
> *


thats the kind of hours i used to work......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 11:46 PM~9394412
> *I  am    at    18.15  !  I  get 3  more  50 cent  rasie's  before  i  top    out  !  When  i  was  hired  my  contracked  started  me  out  13.45  an  hr!  I  get  1.35  an  hour  for  working  weekends,  and  60 cents  for  working  nights  !  Adn  a  50  cent  rasie  every  6  months  for  2 1/2 years !
> 
> SO  when  people  say  WAL  MART  DONT  PAY  SHIT  !    THEIR  ARE  PAYING  ME  !    LOL!
> *



Oh I just wanted to add that if you add up my working days Sat-Mon i only work 140 days a year and make 25,000 ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea it would be nicer if the pay went with it i only make $8/hr but i just got a letter from my culinary school i went to and im goin back to finish up and get my bachlors degree in culinary arts and baking and pastry arts so i can get a better job.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea... u better off doin that....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 7 2007, 12:55 AM~9394470
> *yea it would be nicer if the pay went with it i only make $8/hr but i just got a letter from my culinary school i went to and im goin back to finish up and get my bachlors degree in culinary arts and baking and pastry arts so i can get a better job.
> *


good for you 8ball :thumbsup: 
I work in a big ass warehouse in inventory control. and right now I am
FREEZING MY FUCKIN BALLS OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the heat dont work right now and a couple of doors are broken and its like 20 degrees outside and not much better in here.


----------



## 8-Ball

i guess the only perks this job has is the fact that i get free bottles of wine whenever i want but that shit gets old id rather have the moeny. shit we dont even have insurance for employees just for the restaurant. so when i cut my finger at work i couldnt even get help payin for the hospital bill thats bullshit right there. im sorry for bitchin yall its just they doin some real stupid shit at my job right now liek givin away a trip for 2 to california with flight and room and some mo shit included which was worth $3500 and they say they cant even afford to pay there employees a little better


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 6 2007, 11:59 PM~9394503
> *good for you 8ball  :thumbsup:
> I work in a big ass warehouse in inventory control. and right now I am
> FREEZING MY FUCKIN BALLS OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the heat dont work right now and a couple of doors are broken and its like 20 degrees outside and not much better in here.
> *


thanks homie i only have to finish off six classes and i have my bachelors degree


----------



## old low&slo

hey 8ball
if you get hurt on the job by law they have to pay the medical bills for your injury !!!


----------



## 8-Ball

thats what i said but man this place is so damn bootleg homie no bullshit i been workin here for 6-7 months and the health department hasnt even came in and up here its every other month they suppose to come in and inspect ur place of business


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 6 2007, 08:02 PM~9394528
> *hey 8ball
> if you get hurt on the job by law they have to pay the medical bills for your injury !!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 6 2007, 10:59 PM~9394503
> *good for you 8ball  :thumbsup:
> I work in a big ass warehouse in inventory control. and right now I am
> FREEZING MY FUCKIN BALLS OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the heat dont work right now and a couple of doors are broken and its like 20 degrees outside and not much better in here.
> *



I hear that. I work on a loading/unloading dock. Heat set at 50. Heaters are 30ft in the roof of the building. With 12 garage doors that dont help much. Work outside driving the spotter truck and shit also.


----------



## 8-Ball

i really hate that place but its almost over once i get my degree i can finally get this executive chef job i am appling for they already told me if i get that i will easily have the job cause i kno the work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

too bad u can't see this travis!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2007, 11:09 PM~9394581
> *i really hate that place but its almost over once i get my degree i can finally get this executive chef job i am appling for they already told me if i get that i will easily have the job cause i kno the work
> *



I'm still waiting on you to bring me a plate lunch.  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

u wrong fo rpostin that pic rollin its cold as a whitches tit up here


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 7 2007, 01:09 AM~9394581
> *i really hate that place but its almost over once i get my degree i can finally get this executive chef job i am appling for they already told me if i get that i will easily have the job cause i kno the work
> *


go for it homie !!!
executive chef sounds like big money !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 11:11 PM~9394598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad u can't see this travis!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: I can see most pics now. :biggrin: Don't want to see that pic tho. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2007, 08:12 PM~9394609
> *u wrong fo rpostin that pic rollin its cold as a whitches tit up here
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wish it was like that lately.... been having thunderstorms and high winds last couple weeks....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2007, 01:11 AM~9394598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad u can't see this travis!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you really know how to hit a guy below the belt !!!
j/k :biggrin: 
looks nice man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 08:13 PM~9394625
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:      I can see most pics now.    :biggrin:    Don't want to see that pic tho.    :angry:
> *


its just that same old pic i post up all the time..... u kno the one.... calm water.... nice mountains... kids playin on the sand... clear blue skies.... etc etc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2007, 12:11 AM~9394607
> *I'm still waiting on you to bring me a plate lunch.      :biggrin:
> *


i will homie as soon as it get warmer and when i come down we goin to build some shit too.
and yea oldloand slo executive chefs make cake homie and get to delegate everything down the ranks hell i been in the culinary industry since i was 15 homie im bout to be 23 come march and i have been a dish bitch all the way to a sous chef which that is the guy under the head chef and went to colllege for thsi shit for 4 years homie and when i looked at the job requirements all it said was a culinary degree bahelors preffered and at least 4 years in kitchen experience so im bout to bust my ass so i can lock that job it means i can easily make more then 60K a year. cause thats what the last executive chef made was 65K his first year at that possesion


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 11:18 PM~9394678
> *its just that same old pic i post up all the time..... u kno the one.... calm water.... nice mountains... kids playin on the sand... clear blue skies.... etc etc  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I can see it. I think they gave us photobucket back or something. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2007, 11:19 PM~9394690
> *i will homie as soon as it get warmer and when i come down we goin to build some shit too.and yea oldloand slo executive chefs make cake homie and get to delegate everything down the ranks hell i been in the culinary industry since i was 15 homie im bout to be 23 come march and i have been a dish bitch all the way to a sous chef which that is the guy under the head chef and went to colllege for thsi shit for 4 years homie and when i looked at the job requirements all it said was a culinary degree bahelors preffered and at least 4 years in kitchen experience so im bout to bust my ass so i can lock that job it means i can easily make more then 60K a year. cause thats what the last executive chef made was 65K his first year at that possesion
> *



I'm down 4 whatever. :cheesy: Eat, chief and build.


----------



## 8-Ball

yea we can definetly have a "staff meeting"


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2007, 11:22 PM~9394721
> *yea we can definetly have a "staff meeting"
> *



for safety purposes.  :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

yall are making me hungry!!!talking about cookin n shit

im gonna hit up MSN and send this link out.... see if someone will drive me to mcdicks, or BK, lol
Bitchmakemeasandwich.com
I had a few drinks and everyone left.... and now im hungry


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 08:55 PM~9394908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2007, 12:09 AM~9394953
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 6 2007, 09:17 PM~9394985
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 11:23 PM~9395011
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :no: :nosad: :no: :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

december and ita gona be in the 70's this weekend


----------



## BODINE

oldskoo you see my new ride?

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

put that shit away! anyways , bodine , pm your addy again , i need to send you a box.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 10:13 PM~9401324
> *put that shit away!  anyways , bodine , pm your addy again , i need to send you a box.......
> *


just like teasing you :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no fair..... share prick....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2007, 10:14 PM~9401330
> *just like teasing you :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 10:25 PM~9401408
> *no fair..... share prick....
> *


share what ?


:biggrin: only have one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 7 2007, 12:14 AM~9395292
> *:no:  :nosad:  :no:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2007, 09:12 PM~9401311
> *oldskoo you see my new ride?
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

been tryin to get jambs right on my other merc


----------



## LowandBeyond

Whats up fuckers........................My son wanted to say hi.














:biggrin: 





Good job on the jamb work Bodine. :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo

> Whats up fuckers........................My son wanted to say hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> now is that nice ???
> :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

sup bitches! :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea travis and tyler...... sup? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yall like my cuzzos car?











reconize the second one?


----------



## BODINE

sup fckers?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

just got home , if fucking frigid outside......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 9 2007, 12:59 AM~9407825
> *just got home , if fucking frigid outside......
> *


its fuckin 69 here :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

I'm with him ^ 

It's warm here too, we were in the 70's today!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

got to hell.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 9 2007, 01:05 AM~9407867
> *got to hell.....
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 9 2007, 01:09 AM~9407889
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

WHERE IS THE NORMAL NIGHT CREW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 01:06 AM~9408222
> *WHERE IS THE NORMAL NIGHT CREW!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hre. jusr got home fmro a chirstas patryy


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 door bubble should be done by morning.........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2007, 02:32 AM~9408304
> *hre. jusr got home fmro a chirstas patryy
> *


 :0 ...im going to one the next 2 saturdays


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 9 2007, 01:33 AM~9408310
> *2 door bubble should be done by morning.........
> *


nice!!1! I CUT Up a heasre ast nigth, I gota move m ass n biult now


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2007, 02:40 AM~9408328
> *nice!!1! I CUT Up a heasre ast nigth, I gota move m ass n  biult now
> *


 :0 PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 01:41 AM~9408334
> *:0  PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tomro, i WOrk in 3 ours, drun as fuck, nd my bss can hang frm my nuts


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2007, 02:45 AM~9408346
> *tomro, i WOrk in 3 ours, drun as fuck, nd my bss can hang frm my nuts
> *


i thought you were a little fcked up from the way you are typing


----------



## BODINE

what kit do i use to finish the big body hearse ....90's impala


----------



## Reverend Hearse

......yes......... now share....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 9 2007, 02:53 AM~9408363
> *......yes......... now share....
> *


ill share :cheesy: 












































a PIC 










:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

made .......... u gonna go to work crunk ?...lol


----------



## BODINE

linc :wave:


----------



## BODINE

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BODINE
who is it ? :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

Not me! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 9 2007, 04:54 AM~9408569
> *:0
> *


bout damn time !!!

im bout to go to bed :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

called back into work. no sleep..... fuck....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 01:58 AM~9408371
> *ill share  :cheesy:
> a PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




badass elco in the BG. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 11:52 AM~9409419
> *badass elco in the BG.    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx to you :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 01:06 AM~9408222
> *WHERE IS THE NORMAL NIGHT CREW!!!!!!!!!!
> *




I was asleep. :uh: Worked 9 hours day shift yesterday to make some cash. Its hard to wake up at 4am and go to work.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9409444
> *I was asleep.    :uh:    Worked 9 hours day shift yesterday to make some cash.    Its hard to wake up at 4am and go to work.
> *


yup i got off work at 1am last night went to bed at 6am , woke up at 10 am :angry: 

couldnt sleep its now 12, im gonn try to get a nap before work


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 11:00 AM~9409457
> *yup i got off work at 1am last night went to bed at 6am , woke up at 10 am  :angry:
> 
> couldnt sleep its now 12, im gonn try to get a nap before work
> *




gotta work 12 hours today. This time of year sucksass. No OT, or limited OT. Shit I have to work all christmas shutdown too.   I get christmas day off. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 12:04 PM~9409477
> *gotta work 12 hours today.    This time of year sucksass.  No OT,  or limited OT.  Shit I have to work all christmas shutdown too.          I get christmas day off.  :angry:
> *


xmas eve i get off and we close at 7pm, im off xmas, and our store is open on xmas (grocery store)

8-4

we get people coming in there shopping , and saying , i cany believe you have to work , thats not right

and im just thinking if people like you didnt come in shopping we wouldnt have to ..lol


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 11:57 AM~9409444
> *    Its hard to wake up at 4am and go to work.
> *


tell me about it :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 02:29 AM~9408428
> *made .......... u gonna go to work crunk ?...lol
> *


well, I showed up, its been slow, and I prepped last night before I left so that there wouldnt be alot of work today, so its all good. I did all the extra work last night- and since im the first person at the store at 5;00am, no one else shows up until 7:30, so I just slept it off on some milk crates, fashioned into a bed with a few broke down boxes on top.

on the side- i feel great this am, not sick at all,lol


----------



## tyhodge07

our internet dont get turned on until monday at the new place, so ive been just sittin around waiting, and trying to get me a new job out by where we live.. thats where ive been.


----------



## BODINE

you gets points to work?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:07 AM~9415312
> *you gets points to work?
> *


points?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2007, 01:10 AM~9415331
> *points?
> *


for TY coke reward points :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan

aaah, ic. so what are you fkers up to tonight?


im workin on my *special project :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2007, 01:17 AM~9415369
> *aaah, ic. so what are you fkers up to tonight?
> im workin on  my *special project :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hearse ....wasnt you gonna show pics of the hearse cut up?

im workin on my merc all opened up


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm at work waiting on you fuckers to post some models. :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:20 AM~9415378
> *:0  hearse ....wasnt you gonna show pics of the hearse cut up?
> 
> im workin on my merc all opened up
> *


the only hearse I cut up so far is my ambulance that im converting, cut up the suspension, trimed a bit here and there, reworking the rear floor/interior panels, etc.

the other hearses arent gone get touched for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

yeah i think we should get some good pics to post for LOW ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:32 AM~9415420
> *yeah i think we should get some good pics to post for LOW ...lol
> *



go ahead biotch..............I can see them now. 


I was LIKE "HEY BOSS MAN....... FUCK THIS SHIT, TRYING TO LOOK AT LAYITLOW ALL NIGHT AND CAN'T SEE PICS. HOOK IT UP." :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2007, 01:39 AM~9415442
> *go ahead biotch..............I can see them now.
> I was LIKE "HEY BOSS MAN....... FUCK THIS SHIT,  TRYING TO LOOK AT LAYITLOW ALL NIGHT AND CAN'T SEE PICS.  HOOK IT UP."      :biggrin:
> *


well thats no fun :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:41 AM~9415447
> *well thats no fun :cheesy:
> *



it is foe me. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2007, 02:49 PM~9405018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2007, 12:39 AM~9415442
> *go ahead biotch..............I can see them now.
> I was LIKE "HEY BOSS MAN....... FUCK THIS SHIT,   TRYING TO LOOK AT LAYITLOW ALL NIGHT AND CAN'T SEE PICS.  HOOK IT UP."      :biggrin:
> *



...teaser pic removed!! haha

THATS ALL IVE GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2007, 01:50 AM~9415468
> *
> ...teaser pic removed!! haha
> 
> THATS ALL IVE GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!
> *


i didnt see :0


----------



## BODINE

ok =what is this ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2007, 01:17 AM~9415369
> *aaah, ic. so what are you fkers up to tonight?
> im workin on  my *special project :biggrin:
> *


send me pic i can keep a secret :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 02:09 AM~9415822
> *ok =what is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its the same chrome that was from the alternomad kit, so its basicay useless in buildig an impala..... or even a cadillac hearse. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2007, 03:23 AM~9415875
> *its the same chrome that was from the alternomad kit, so its basicay useless in buildig an impala..... or even a cadillac hearse. :biggrin:
> *


so why the fck did it come in the impala ss kit ...lolol


----------



## BODINE

i also got some 59 impala parts with my 60 i built


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 02:30 AM~9415894
> *i also got some 59 impala parts with my 60 i built
> *



yea I can see that one. They are the same body different trim.


----------



## BODINE

local advertising paper 

lol...be sure and call for ERECTION


----------



## LowandBeyond

WTF???????????????? you got it highlighted and shit. You call them. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2007, 03:43 AM~9415932
> *WTF????????????????  you got it highlighted and shit.    You call them.    :biggrin:
> *


im gonna send to Jay Leno lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 02:44 AM~9415939
> *im gonna send to Jay Leno  lol
> *



LMAO!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 02:09 AM~9415822
> *ok =what is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always wondered, it is too wide for anything....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:44 AM~9415939
> *im gonna send to Jay Leno  lol
> *


do it, ill be watching on mondays like i do already.. thats the best part of the week on leno :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

to bad there all reruns now cuz of the writers strike


----------



## BODINE

at work tonight i got like 6.00 in silver quarters and an old ben franklin silver 1/2 dollar


----------



## mademan

whats krackalakin nite crew?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mademan

......AH OOOOHHH
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
bustin out
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## BODINE

more pics


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:16 AM~9424048
> *more pics
> *


.....denied. lol

ill shoot ya a pm in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 11 2007, 02:17 AM~9424057
> *.....denied. lol
> 
> ill shoot ya a pm in a few. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:29 AM~9424080
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 11 2007, 01:17 AM~9424057
> *.....denied. lol
> 
> ill shoot ya a pm in a few. :biggrin:
> *



  feel left out :tears:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 10 2007, 09:05 AM~9416604
> *i always wondered, it is too wide for anything....
> *


Alternomad bumper


----------



## mademan

anyone around tonight?


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 11 2007, 11:32 PM~9432387
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up?

im just tryin to work out a trade on another board for a couple of the new 2008 hot wheels 1962 chev trucks!!


----------



## Waco

Wats up homies. Made man we still gots sum bizz to handle. member a trade, i'll get a list and pm it to u :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 11 2007, 11:39 PM~9432430
> *Wats up homies. Made man we still gots sum bizz to handle. member a trade, i'll get a list and pm it to u  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 12 2007, 12:36 AM~9432408
> *whats up?
> 
> im just tryin to work out a trade on another board for a couple of the new 2008 hot wheels 1962 chev trucks!!
> *


i got these :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

^^ nice score, I got the rat bomb last night, woudlnt mind finding the van too, its a nice casting.

I used to buy the whole set for the year, but then they got too into the varients, errors, colors, etc. so I just buy what I like now. cant stand that tooned shit, and the un realistic stuff.

im still sitting between 8-10,000 cars in my die cast collection.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 12 2007, 01:02 AM~9432562
> *^^ nice score, I got the rat bomb last night, woudlnt mind finding the van too, its a nice casting.
> 
> I used to buy the whole set for the year, but then they got too into the varients, errors, colors, etc. so I just buy what I like now. cant stand that tooned shit, and the un realistic stuff.
> 
> im still sitting between 8-10,000 cars in my die cast collection.
> *


i dont collect em i just give to my son....he now wants to collect t hunts ...so he has 4 i think


----------



## spikekid999

i got a bunch of hotwheels i had gotten for x-mas one year from my aunt but its all the tooned type shit. i basiclly collect mopars and other shit i like and i got some shit from the jada line


----------



## mademan

I wouldnt reay say I collect anymore, i just buy the cool stuff that is realistic. I am getting back into the custom hot wheels though. I was huge into it before i got back to models. ill go snap some pics of a couple projects ive got goin right now.


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## spikekid999

lol my room is starting to look like a fuckin toy store. i got hot wheels n shit hangin on my walls and models on desplay and a couple drawings i did in art class


----------



## mademan

66 nova has an opening hood and trunk with fuel cell (was a solid body)








for thunderbolt has had the hood cut out, with functional scoop(was solid metal, hollowed from the inside) and functional hood pins. not to mention the scratch built aluminum chassis.










ill try to dig up a few more that I started on and then tucked away.


----------



## mademan

some rare vw drag busses all shaved up, ready for primer.


----------



## mademan

rear loader beach bombs, with scratch built alum. chassis and wired ross gibson dual plug hemi :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

god damn homie. i wouldnt be able to work on em like that, to damn small lol


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## mademan

last one, a nova wagon, vert and the opener.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 12 2007, 02:26 AM~9432668
> *rear loader beach bombs, with scratch built alum. chassis and wired ross gibson dual plug hemi  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

ill get some pics tomorrow of whats in that box. maybe can sell em to one of yall or trade or somethin


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 12:38 AM~9432728
> *ill get some pics tomorrow of whats in that box. maybe can sell em to one of yall or trade or somethin
> *


for sure. im sure ive got some model stuff kickin around that you could use.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2007, 12:06 AM~9432581
> *i dont collect em i just give to my son....he now wants to collect t hunts ...so he has 4 i think
> *












































































about 1/2 of them................ :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## spikekid999

:0 god damn trav, youve out numbered me by A LOT lol. i thought i had a lot....i thought wrong


----------



## BODINE

Damn made ur on here more then me ..lol


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## spikekid999

all 4 circus on wheels series









all 4 of the car-toon friends series which has the rocky and bullwinkly theme,one package is ripped as you can see in the pic









all 4 mad maniax series









3 of the 4 hot rod series,missing taildragger









3 of the 4 company cars series,missing the sidewinder









some other randumb ones i got lol


----------



## mademan

damn im tired, just got home from work. went in at 5:30am, was supposed to be done at 3, but another cutter called in sick, leaving only me to cut for the whole store. so then i was supposed to be done at 5:00. I was fixin to leave, when the closing guy called in sick, so i worked 5:30am-7:30 pm, fuckin shitty. no coffee breaks, just one 20 min break ( supposed t have been an hour lunch) to run aroudn the store,and gather a makeshift lunch. it all starts over again tomoro , gotta be back at 5:30 am again.


----------



## tyhodge07

just letting u all know i seen a 75 (i think) eldorado promo car for 50 bucks at a flea market by my house, it looked in alright condition, one of the window posts around the front window was alittle bent but not broke.. dont know what they run in price. they had another something cant remember for 75


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 09:42 AM~9434268
> *:0 god damn trav, youve out numbered me by A LOT lol. i thought i had a lot....i thought wrong
> *



these aren't mine. LOL. They are the sons. :biggrin: Hopefully (maybe) they will make him some money on day.


----------



## spikekid999

im sure all those lowrider and dub ones will. the hotwheels prolly wont go up much in a while though


----------



## BODINE

been in garage cleaning and moving stuff around :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if thats about half.... then you and me have close to the same amount.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 12 2007, 12:40 AM~9433208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 1/2 of them................ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

colorful.... :0 

*fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 12 2007, 11:41 PM~9442488
> *colorful.... :0
> 
> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>*youyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyouyou*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:
my sleeping schedule is off now, i sleep alot earlier without the net.. :0
just waiting for our shit in the mail, hopefully the ups guy isnt gonna be a pussy and deliver it in the shit load of snow thats gonna be comin down :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 14 2007, 06:06 PM~9454951
> *:uh:
> my sleeping schedule is off now, i sleep alot earlier without the net.. :0
> just waiting for our shit in the mail, hopefully the ups guy isnt gonna be a pussy and deliver it in the shit load of snow thats gonna be comin down :0
> *


the internets can be a bitch like that lol


----------



## spikekid999

double post :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 14 2007, 01:06 PM~9454951
> *:uh:
> my sleeping schedule is off now, i sleep alot earlier without the net.. :0
> just waiting for our shit in the mail, hopefully the ups guy isnt gonna be a pussy and deliver it in the shit load of snow thats gonna be comin down :0
> *



i knew u were a ******..... :uh: u should be waiting for this girl....








or this girl










....................







....................

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

http://packagedeliverygirl.bulletinboardforum.com/

























































































































​


----------



## 8-Ball

hey guys bout to start filming hells kitchen starting next week at work so i should be on tv even sooner then i thought


----------



## spikekid999

you should be a major prick to that chef dude :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

I just ordered a yokomo 1/10 drift spec apex rx7 drift rc, anyone try one before? they are supposed to do 30-40 KM /hr, and drift like a mean mad mofo.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## Reverend Hearse

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, bigdogg323, CHR1S619


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 15 2007, 02:04 AM~9458283
> *10 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hearse driver, bigdogg323, CHR1S619
> 
> *


NINJA!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*GOOD MORNING BETO, WHERE YOU BEEN?* :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, old low&slo


----------



## mademan

what is up?


----------



## 308 impala

nm buildin hoppers


GO TO CHAT!

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 11:55 PM~9467811
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



fuckin slow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

all weekend...


----------



## LowandBeyond

for weeks.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

tylers not here whoring..... makes u miss him???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:25 AM~9467930
> *tylers not here whoring..... makes u miss him????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 *NEW PAGE FUCKERS!!!*


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally.... night crew checkin in..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

SO , I START ON DAYS TOMORROW , FIRST TIME IVE ACTUALLY had a shift in a year, damn company trying to stir the pot again..... i got used to working all night , watching tv and getting fucked up on the clock.....


----------



## BODINE

last night it was in the 60's

now 

31°F
Feels Like
26°F


:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 17 2007, 01:17 AM~9468102
> *last night it was in the 60's
> 
> now
> 
> 31°F
> Feels Like
> 26°F
> :uh:
> *




we were at 9 degrees when I got to work today at 7pm.   With snow on the ground.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 16 2007, 10:17 PM~9468102
> *last night it was in the 60's
> 
> now
> 
> 31°F
> Feels Like
> 26°F
> :uh:
> *












http://kgmb9.com/main/

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:​


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: :uh: NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ASS!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 02:22 AM~9468114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kgmb9.com/main/
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:​*


i knew you would post one of ur pics :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 17 2007, 01:33 AM~9468135
> *i knew you would post one of ur pics  :angry:
> *




yes, he's a biotch like that. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

here is a pic from sat morning


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a pic from last weekend....


----------



## LowandBeyond

take all that water and freeze it and thats what we got.


----------



## mademan

whatsup tonight guys??

anyone wanna help me out? i bought a model on epay via BUY IT NOW, and I didnt look to see if he took paypal. which is the only way I can pay. so I need someone, who i can sent the paypal to, that can send him a money order, and have him send the model up to me.
its just 26.00 US. (which is 26.54 canadian) I have 27.00 in my account so I will then (after xmas) send you, whoever helps me out, something to cover trouble and cost of money order.

any taker


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: i'm gonna go work on somethin..... be back laters..... 















































*FUKKERS.....*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 14 2007, 01:06 PM~9454951
> *:uh:
> my sleeping schedule is off now, i sleep alot earlier without the net.. :0
> just waiting for our shit in the mail, hopefully the ups guy isnt gonna be a pussy and deliver it in the shit load of snow thats gonna be comin down :0
> *



i knew u were a ******..... :uh: u should be waiting for this girl....








or this girl










....................







....................

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

http://packagedeliverygirl.bulletinboardforum.com/

























































































































​


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 07:27 PM~9474245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

pulled these out so far.....










thinks its in the bottom box.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaa....................




Looks like its time to hook the homies up for christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i sent something i'm sure you'll love..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:07 PM~9474594
> *  i sent something i'm sure you'll love.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 some hawiian chronic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 08:08 PM~9474600
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    some hawiian chronic?
> *


 uffin: uffin: 



















































:roflmao: :roflmao: u wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

whats happnin? im just kicked back trimming flash off my new resin hearses, munchin on a big ass bowl of captain crunch berries , thanks to tyhodge07, for sending some up my way- as i cant get em in canada!! as well as fruity pebbles and cookie crisp--- which are wicked good too!! haha


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 12:03 AM~9474901
> *whats happnin? im just kicked back trimming flash off my new resin hearses, munchin on a big ass bowl of captain crunch berries , thanks to tyhodge07, for sending some up my way- as i cant get em in canada!! as well as fruity pebbles and cookie crisp--- which are wicked good too!! haha
> *



wtf? you can't get capt'n crunch over the northern boarder? That sucks. I'm more of a peanut butter capt'n crunch kinda guy myself. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2007, 12:05 AM~9474914
> *wtf?    you can't get capt'n crunch over the northern boarder?      That sucks.    I'm more of a peanut butter capt'n crunch kinda guy myself.    :biggrin:
> *


you can get regular capn crunch, but not crunch berries, or peanut butter crunch, or anything like that. cant get trix, fruity pebbles, cocoa pebbles, cookie crisp, boo berry, dr frankenfberry. im probly missing lots more too, but nope cant get it here.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 12:07 AM~9474924
> *you can get regular capn crunch, but not crunch berries, or peanut butter crunch, or anything like that. cant get trix, fruity pebbles, cocoa pebbles, cookie crisp, boo berry, dr frankenfberry. im probly missing lots more too, but nope cant get it here.
> *




thats why your health care is payed for, you can't get none of the "bad for you" stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 11:07 PM~9474924
> *you can get regular capn crunch, but not crunch berries, or peanut butter crunch, or anything like that. cant get trix, fruity pebbles, cocoa pebbles, cookie crisp, boo berry, dr frankenfberry. im probly missing lots more too, but nope cant get it here.
> *


For that reason alone Id pack the fuck up and move to the states!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2007, 12:09 AM~9474932
> *thats why your health care is payed for,      you can't get none of the "bad for you" stuff.    :biggrin:
> *


haha, mabey, lol.

im glad Ive got connections in the states to hook me up with the "bad stuff" though, lol

damn , nothing is better than a bowl of crunch berries, or cookie crisp in chocolate milk :biggrin: 
I kinda want to try some peanut butter capn crunch in chocolate milk now. the only reason I had cookie crisp in it was cause we ran out of 2% and all that was left was about a glass worth of chocolate, and it was damn good!!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2007, 12:19 AM~9474962
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

RANDOM PICTURE POST!!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

my next project, when I get it from the evilbay seller.

67 buick skylark (using a 66 with a GS grille like the real one) building a replica of my buddys car.









heres the real car titled "mob sled" its a 67 lark with a gs grille. infinity g35 leather interior, shaved allaround, 2 pump air setup. baer brakes, etc. etc. the paint is just grey primer with black mixed in so far.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 09:26 PM~9474989
> *my next project, when I get it from the evilbay seller.
> 
> 67 buick skylark (using a 66 with a GS grille like the real one) building a replica of my buddys car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the real car titled "mob sled" its a 67 lark with a gs grille. infinity g35 leather interior, shaved allaround, 2 pump air setup. baer brakes, etc. etc. the paint is just grey primer with black mixed in so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: thats the same year and same grill my wagon had before i fucked it up.... a LOT harder to find.... plastic doesn't survive as well over the years....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 01:23 AM~9474978
> *RANDOM PICTURE POST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u know u like the white sand here :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck that powder shit.....

*PAGE 500 FUKKERS!!!!!!*


----------



## mademan

this car is sick, it lays crossmember, and has drag balls, it was filmed for Illconformity DVD which is crazy sweet. he draged the exhaust off last year at a local show. I had to climb underneath with the lead hammer for his knockoffs (on his lincoln) and hammer the exhaust back together, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 01:21 AM~9474973
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7967327-->
> 
> 
> 
> do we really need another whore topic?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 06:14 PM~7967334
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 06:14 PM~7967342
> *:no:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 06:15 PM~7967347
> *:tears:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 06:18 PM~7967367
> *gotta keep the whores away from the youngins
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@May 23 2007, 06:20 PM~7967377
> *:yes: than it might be a dateline investigations  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 03:34 AM~9475025
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2007, 12:32 AM~9475016
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

got our shit finally.. but i got to get up early for a meeting


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9475039
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2007, 12:32 AM~9475016
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9475039
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9475039
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 01:37 AM~9475039
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

got our shit finally.. but i got to get up early for a meeting


----------



## tyhodge07

wtf, sure didnt miss this damn server :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198712

el camino hearse.....


----------



## tyhodge07

its alright.. i dont like the top of it tho


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 12:43 AM~9475069
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198712
> 
> el camino hearse.....
> *


saw that, did it ever get finished? looks pretty tits.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

deeezam mademan.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 09:45 PM~9475076
> *saw that, did it ever get finished? looks pretty tits.
> *



i dunno.... OLD ass topic.... don't even kno the guy.... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

501 BICHEz!!!!!.



> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 18 2007, 12:47 AM~9475091
> *deeezam mademan.....
> *


as soon as winter is over... im gonna start throwin down!! lol. people `l think im f**ked when I show up at the Big contest here with a fleet of hearses, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

man at this rate we gonna pass by the randumb shit topic..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 01:51 AM~9475108
> *man at this rate we gonna pass by the randumb shit topic.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 03:51 AM~9475108
> *man at this rate we gonna pass by the randumb shit topic.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

night crew


Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
*tyhodge07 2073 
BODINE 1536 
rollinoldskoo 1394 
LowandBeyond 1225 *
Tip Slow 644 
8-Ball 434 
southside groovin 237 
vengence 223 
Minidreams Inc. 215 
hearse driver 212 
mademan 212 
zfelix 118 
wagonguy 113 
layin_in_so_cal 113 
red69chevy 105 
88mcls 103 
kustombuilder 98 
ElMonte74' 87 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 64 
Tawanna 56 
rodburner1974 46 
low4oshow 41 
old low&slo 41 
BiggDeee 40 
BiggC 31 
Ronin 31 
3WheelinFleetwood 29 
S-10sForever 25 
cruzinlow 22 
spikekid999 21 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
holly.hoodlum 17 
the_cat 16 
dade county 16 
1ofaknd 14 
drnitrus 14 
betoscustoms 12 
pinche chico 11 
ElRafa 10 
lowridermodels 9 
87burb 9 
MARINATE 9 
85 biarittz 8 
Blue s10 8 
maxxteezy 8 
SCOOBY SNACKS 7 
vinman2 7 
DoUgH 6 
twinn 6 
Project59 6 
503 me 6 
pancho1969 5 
Waco 5 
jevries 5 
Mr Biggs 5 
ShowRodFreak 4 
DirtyBird2 4 
SCLAmoovin'22 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
layn22sonframe 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
King Josh 3 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
San Diego 619 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
Txfleetwood82 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
bigdogg323 2 
shrekinacutty 2 
lonnie 2 
johnnyhop 2 
Linc 2 
kdogg213 1 
dubelduces 1 
eastside1989 1 
raystrey 1 
bigDside 1 
308 impala 1 
milfintraining 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
EVIL C 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
slamin81 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
IBLDMYOWN 1 
psn8586 1 
sex you up 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
OneLowBull 1 
modeltech 1 
urjustamemory 1 
Modelluver 1


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

i made it to top ten.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 09:55 PM~9475131
> *night crew
> Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster Posts
> tyhodge07 2073
> BODINE 1536
> rollinoldskoo 1394
> LowandBeyond 1225
> Tip Slow 644
> 8-Ball 434
> southside groovin 237
> vengence 223
> Minidreams Inc. 215
> hearse driver 212
> mademan 212
> zfelix 118
> wagonguy 113
> layin_in_so_cal 113
> red69chevy 105
> 88mcls 103
> kustombuilder 98
> ElMonte74' 87
> piston pump 07 83
> Pokey 64
> Tawanna 56
> rodburner1974 46
> low4oshow 41
> old low&slo 41
> BiggDeee 40
> BiggC 31
> Ronin 31
> 3WheelinFleetwood 29
> S-10sForever 25
> cruzinlow 22
> spikekid999 21
> OGrider$ 20
> hawkeye1777 20
> holly.hoodlum 17
> the_cat 16
> dade county 16
> 1ofaknd 14
> drnitrus 14
> betoscustoms 12
> pinche chico 11
> ElRafa 10
> lowridermodels 9
> 87burb 9
> MARINATE 9
> 85 biarittz 8
> Blue s10 8
> maxxteezy 8
> SCOOBY SNACKS 7
> vinman2 7
> DoUgH 6
> twinn 6
> Project59 6
> 503 me 6
> pancho1969 5
> Waco 5
> jevries 5
> Mr Biggs 5
> ShowRodFreak 4
> DirtyBird2 4
> SCLAmoovin'22 4
> SlammdSonoma 4
> layn22sonframe 4
> ROAD DOGG 1 3
> King Josh 3
> 79burider 2
> stilldownivlife 2
> Maverick 2
> importmadness 2
> San Diego 619 2
> DA_SQUID 2
> Txfleetwood82 2
> 63impala_obsession 2
> bigdogg323 2
> shrekinacutty 2
> lonnie 2
> johnnyhop 2
> Linc 2
> kdogg213 1
> dubelduces 1
> eastside1989 1
> raystrey 1
> bigDside 1
> 308 impala 1
> milfintraining 1
> FUTURERIDER™ 1
> EVIL C 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> slamin81 1
> Supaf|y in the Ky 1
> El-Fantasma 1
> IBLDMYOWN 1
> psn8586 1
> sex you up 1
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> OneLowBull 1
> modeltech 1
> urjustamemory 1
> Modelluver 1
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28269 where she go? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

well im gonna go and try to get a little done on my 57


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 18 2007, 12:55 AM~9475131-->
> 
> 
> 
> night crew
> Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster Posts
> *tyhodge07 2073
> BODINE 1536
> rollinoldskoo 1394
> LowandBeyond 1225 *
> Tip Slow 644
> 8-Ball 434
> southside groovin 237
> vengence 223
> Minidreams Inc. 215
> hearse driver 212
> mademan 212
> zfelix 118
> wagonguy 113
> layin_in_so_cal 113
> red69chevy 105
> 88mcls 103
> kustombuilder 98
> ElMonte74' 87
> piston pump 07 83
> Pokey 64
> Tawanna 56
> rodburner1974 46
> low4oshow 41
> old low&slo 41
> BiggDeee 40
> BiggC 31
> Ronin 31
> 3WheelinFleetwood 29
> S-10sForever 25
> cruzinlow 22
> spikekid999 21
> OGrider$ 20
> hawkeye1777 20
> holly.hoodlum 17
> the_cat 16
> dade county 16
> 1ofaknd 14
> drnitrus 14
> betoscustoms 12
> pinche chico 11
> ElRafa 10
> lowridermodels 9
> 87burb 9
> MARINATE 9
> 85 biarittz 8
> Blue s10 8
> maxxteezy 8
> SCOOBY SNACKS 7
> vinman2 7
> DoUgH 6
> twinn 6
> Project59 6
> 503 me 6
> pancho1969 5
> Waco 5
> jevries 5
> Mr Biggs 5
> ShowRodFreak 4
> DirtyBird2 4
> SCLAmoovin'22 4
> SlammdSonoma 4
> layn22sonframe 4
> ROAD DOGG 1 3
> King Josh 3
> 79burider 2
> stilldownivlife 2
> Maverick 2
> importmadness 2
> San Diego 619 2
> DA_SQUID 2
> Txfleetwood82 2
> 63impala_obsession 2
> bigdogg323 2
> shrekinacutty 2
> lonnie 2
> johnnyhop 2
> Linc 2
> kdogg213 1
> dubelduces 1
> eastside1989 1
> raystrey 1
> bigDside 1
> 308 impala 1
> milfintraining 1
> FUTURERIDER™ 1
> EVIL C 1
> aztek_warrior 1
> slamin81 1
> Supaf|y in the Ky 1
> El-Fantasma 1
> IBLDMYOWN 1
> psn8586 1
> sex you up 1
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> OneLowBull 1
> modeltech 1
> urjustamemory 1
> Modelluver 1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2007, 01:07 AM~9475160
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28269 where she go?  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

almost 50% of mademans posts are in this topic :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 18 2007, 03:22 PM~9478443
> *almost 50% of mademans posts are in this topic :0
> *


no kidding eh, lol I spend most of my time on here between 1, and 5 am, lol.

good thing it doesnt count PM`s too, lol or Id have like 5000 posts, lol.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 pm sex :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 18 2007, 03:46 PM~9478622
> *:0 pm sex :0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

my daughter is a dare devil.. shes 19 months old. and she wants to jump off everything, if im there to catch her or if theres something she know wont hurt she can land on, shes jumping.. so the other night we where putting her ontop of a 4ft dresser and letting her jump off.. she was jumping onto a bed, before id lay on the floor and let her jump on me, but after awhile it wasnt to fun for me.. but i got some vids being sent to me than ill have to upload than ill post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

does anyone know how i can get my printer to work again.. the retarded ass dell printer reconizes the same ink cartridge, we filled the ink in the old one and now on the computer it says its empty replace, but its actually full now.. isnt there a way i can just reset the printer so it will reconize it as a new cartridge or something else i can do? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a couple videos of this devil jumping :0

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v519/did...rent=pix009.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v519/did...rent=pix008.flv


----------



## tyhodge07

has n e 1 watched that frank tv yet? i havent got to see it.. is it good.. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 18 2007, 03:46 PM~9478622-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 pm sex :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Dec 18 2007, 05:05 PM~9479130
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:56 AM~9432533
> *i got these  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 i just noticed the van is a 77 dodge,i like the ratbomb too.....whatcha want for em :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

fuckin double post shit :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 12:09 AM~9481895
> *:0 i just noticed the van is a 77 dodge,i like the ratbomb too.....whatcha want for em :biggrin:
> *


sorry they are going in stocking


----------



## spikekid999

damn ok. i was at wally world today and i think i went through all the hot wheels lol. didnt see either of those but i got a new dodge charger srt8,a 73 or so charger,and a 64 lincoln continental :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

ahhhh oohhhhh!!! I got the itch to open something.... and the secret santa gift is hidden in the closet behind the towels and pillow cases.... soooo.....
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

































.
.
.
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 12:36 AM~9482084
> *ahhhh oohhhhh!!! I got the itch to open something.... and the secret santa gift is hidden in the closet behind the towels and pillow cases.... soooo.....
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> :biggrin:
> *


  I WANT


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukker! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2007, 11:40 PM~9482093
> *  I WANT
> *


ive got a couple more.. what ya got, lol. interested in caddy stuff. pm it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

god damnit i gotta make a mopar hearse lol. i like hearses,but dont like caddys :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 12:46 AM~9482128
> *god damnit i gotta make a mopar hearse lol. i like hearses,but dont like caddys :biggrin:
> *


do it up


----------



## spikekid999

ill have to find the right car and finish project money eater


----------



## BODINE

but i only have one of each


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:58 AM~9482189
> *but i only have one of each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999

whats that brown car in the back left corner there??


----------



## mademan

i gotta go dig out the rest lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 01:01 AM~9482204
> *whats that brown car in the back left corner there??
> *


1:18 homies roller r/c car


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 01:02 AM~9482210
> *i gotta go dig out the rest lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

nice collection made


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:17 AM~9482262
> *nice collection made
> *


im a cadillac whore, lol. gotta have em all


----------



## BODINE

1 more day get to open my gift :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 01:17 AM~9482262
> *nice collection made
> *


x2


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:19 AM~9482270
> *1 more day get to open my gift :0
> *


x2!!! I cant wait. I didnt even look at the adress when It came, lol. I saw LIL on the box and stuck it up int he towel/linen closet so I wouldnt peek.

cant wait
!


----------



## BODINE

ive seen the addy on mine before :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 01:28 AM~9482301
> *ive seen the addy on mine before :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

ive done opened mine :0


----------



## DoUgH

RO asked me to post in here for him cause he's in trouble with the mods :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 03:48 AM~9482374
> *RO asked me to post in here for him cause he's in trouble with the mods  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 what he do :roflmao:


----------



## DoUgH

if i had to say post whoring :roflmao:


----------



## DoUgH

:cheesy: 

RO tell tyler its probably cuz i posted his GFs profile....
RO page 501........ milfintraining


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 03:53 AM~9482399
> *:cheesy:
> 
> RO tell tyler its probably cuz i posted his GFs profile....
> RO page 501........ milfintraining
> *


i dont think thats the reason, that would be pretty shitty if thats the reason, lol.. how long is he banned for or is he on restrictions?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## DoUgH

RO tell them i think its for bumpin old ass topics.... i dunno how long...


RO: Thanks
Your post will be previewed by a moderator before it is added to this topic

Please wait while we transfer you...


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

maybe cuz he keeps posting sunny pics and us sittin here suffering in the cold snow are getting sad :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH+Dec 19 2007, 12:48 AM~9482374-->
> 
> 
> 
> RO asked me to post in here for him cause he's in trouble with the mods  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 12:52 AM~9482395
> *if i had to say post whoring  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, mademan, DoUgH, rollinoldskoo


:0


----------



## tyhodge07

made some rice krispie treats tonight, and damn these are good :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH

RO: DoUgH ...: tys laughin at you
RO: yea cuz he been banned before too
DoUgH ...: lol start a new name 
RO: nah
RO: then i;d be monteman
RO: or ronin

pasted for RO


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 04:11 AM~9482454
> *RO: DoUgH ...: tys laughin at you
> RO: yea cuz he been banned before too
> DoUgH ...: lol start a new name
> RO: nah
> RO: then i;d be monteman
> RO: or ronin
> 
> pasted for RO
> *


i got banned for posting a log out link :uh: 

and RO is workin the system like monte having u talk for him :roflmao: :roflmao:

i hope whoever that has to approve ur posts went on vacation for a week, and than comes back and their shits shut off :roflmao: jk :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 03:13 AM~9482461
> *i got banned for posting a log out link :uh:
> 
> and RO is workin  the system like monte having u talk for him :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i hope whoever that has to approve ur posts went on vacation for a week, and than comes back and their shits shut off :roflmao: jk  :biggrin:
> *


maybe he can get some of them builds done now :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: he gets more done than i do either way, lol

i woner what name monte is usin now and hidin with.. :0


----------



## mademan

whateyall think of this aircleaner i just started on for my hearse? this is just a rough mock up to test the size, it needs to be built up and smoothed etc.










think its appropriate? when its done, ill be sending it for chroming.


----------



## DoUgH

looks good homie maybe a little long over the front of the block but still good


----------



## tyhodge07

looks good, yea alittle longer, and i can tell what it is also btw.. so good job


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 01:23 AM~9482488
> *looks good homie maybe a little long over the front of the block but still good
> *


 I was thinking that..... but i was also thinking mabe use a tpi setup off a newer vette, but using the coffin as the top, and putting a square fiter off the bottom/front of the coffin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 01:11 AM~9482454
> *RO: DoUgH ...: tys laughin at you
> RO: yea cuz he been banned before too
> DoUgH ...: lol start a new name
> RO: nah
> RO: then i;d be monteman
> RO: or ronin
> 
> pasted for RO
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Rollinolmonteman


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 01:20 AM~9482480
> *whateyall think of this aircleaner i just started on for my hearse? this is just a rough mock up to test the size, it needs to be built up and smoothed etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think its appropriate? when its done, ill be sending it for chroming.
> *






maybe try some coffin looking valve covers too? Looks good tho homie.


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 03:25 AM~9482498
> *I was thinking that..... but i was also thinking mabe use a tpi setup off a newer vette, but using the coffin as the top, and putting a square fiter off the bottom/front of the coffin
> *


if you could find a northstar caddy motor it would make a killer air box for it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 01:27 AM~9482506
> *if you could find a northstar caddy motor it would make a killer air box for it
> *


too bad revell dropped the ball on the uptown sts-v...... 1 piece moulded engine bay shit.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 02:28 AM~9482513
> *too bad revell dropped the ball on the uptown sts-v...... 1 piece moulded engine bay shit.
> *


I got an escalade engine


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 03:28 AM~9482513
> *too bad revell dropped the ball on the uptown sts-v...... 1 piece moulded engine bay shit.
> *


now that sucks!! im sure someone out there has something close see how them motors where a big thing for awhile in street rods


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 01:31 AM~9482526
> *I  got an escalade engine
> *


......o rly?

what ya want?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 02:33 AM~9482537
> *......o rly?
> 
> what ya want?
> *


a hearse :0 





















lol..j/k u need real soon?

ill ship after xmas


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## mademan

sounds good. im not in a hurry. not like i can paint or build anything until april when it warms up , lol








what ya want for it? ....besides a hearse, lol


----------



## BODINE

ill just send it to you...FREEBIE!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 01:38 AM~9482563
> *ill just send it to you...FREEBIE!!!
> *


TITS!!!
reminds me of monster garage.... freeebie.... nada...... zipppp... zeeeeroooo!!


----------



## DoUgH

sh!t i want some freebies lol


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: nite evryone


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 19 2007, 01:49 AM~9482599
> *sh!t i want some freebies lol
> *



I hear that. Bodine, hookitup.


----------



## LowandBeyond

the mods vs Rollin










and rollin gets knocked the fuck out. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 02:13 AM~9482461
> *i got banned for posting a log out link :uh:
> 
> and RO is workin  the system like monte having u talk for him :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i hope whoever that has to approve ur posts went on vacation for a week, and than comes back and their shits shut off :roflmao: jk  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

13 hours :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:12 AM~9483879
> *13 hours  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

bo's like a little kid, countin down :roflmao: as soon as it hits midnight his shits gonna be opened :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

whats up kneegrows :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 19 2007, 04:49 PM~9486552
> *whats up kneegrows :cheesy:
> *


nuthin,u?
still out in cali?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 06:06 PM~9486722
> *nuthin,u?
> still out in cali?
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## Project59

Haawhat tha fuck!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin

sup hos?


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9489076
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 02:50 PM~9487174
> *abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][    random keyboard check..... all buttons good......
> *


ban him ^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2007, 09:40 PM~9489085
> *ban him ^^^^^  :uh:
> *


ban him^^^


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 06:44 PM~9489123
> *ban him^^^
> *


i did my time....


----------



## mcloven

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## mcloven

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## mcloven

fuckgaypeoplesdsadasdsdasddswasws-sdds=,./';][ random keyboard check..... all buttons good......


----------



## mcloven

TUNA SAlAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!


















sssssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
1


----------



## mcloven

[EGG] EGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS[NOG]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 19 2007, 09:40 PM~9489085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ban him ^^^^^  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 09:44 PM~9489123
> *ban him^^^
> *




ban them^^^


----------



## mcloven

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: dubelduces, BODINE, old low&slo, spikekid999, rollinoldskoo


----------



## mcloven

huge fish eats dick http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg&feature=related


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 11:57 PM~9489245
> *huge fish eats duck  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg&feature=related
> *


man I thought I was gonna see like a large mouth bass eat it
YOU SUCK !!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9489245
> *huge fish eats duck  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg&feature=related
> *


This was a good one lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9489219
> *ban them^^^
> *


ban him too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 10:19 PM~9489439
> *ban him too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 06:49 PM~9489161
> *abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][    random keyboard check..... all buttons good......
> *



ok.... hearse was a server fukkup..... you just being stupid.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 08:50 PM~9487158
> *abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][    random keyboard check..... all buttons good......
> *


ok, you fucked up now
get to the back of the line :angry: 

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts
tyhodge07 2094
BODINE 1553
rollinoldskoo 1401
LowandBeyond 1236
Tip Slow 644
8-Ball 434
southside groovin 238
mademan 225
vengence 223
Minidreams Inc. 215
zfelix 119
layin_in_so_cal 113
wagonguy 113
red69chevy 105
kustombuilder 105
88mcls 103
ElMonte74' 87
piston pump 07 83
Pokey 64
Tawanna 56
rodburner1974 46
old low&slo 42
low4oshow 41
BiggDeee 40
BiggC 31
Ronin 31
3WheelinFleetwood 29
spikekid999 27
S-10sForever 25
cruzinlow 22
OGrider$ 20
hawkeye1777 20
holly.hoodlum 17
DoUgH 16
the_cat 16
dade county 16
1ofaknd 14
drnitrus 14
betoscustoms 12
pinche chico 11
ElRafa 11
lowridermodels 9
dubelduces 9
87burb 9
MARINATE 9
Blue s10 8
maxxteezy 8
85 biarittz 8
vinman2 7
SCOOBY SNACKS 7
Project59 7
twinn 6
503 me 6
Mr Biggs 5
pancho1969 5
Waco 5
jevries 5
layn22sonframe 4
ShowRodFreak 4
DirtyBird2 4
SCLAmoovin'22 4
SlammdSonoma 4
King Josh 3
ROAD DOGG 1 3
bigdogg323 3
79burider 2
stilldownivlife 2
Maverick 2
importmadness 2
San Diego 619 2
DA_SQUID 2
Txfleetwood82 2
63impala_obsession 2
shrekinacutty 2
lonnie 2
johnnyhop 2
Linc 2
OneLowBull 1
modeltech 1
urjustamemory 1
Modelluver 1
kdogg213 1
eastside1989 1
raystrey 1
bigDside 1
308 impala 1
milfintraining 1
FUTURERIDER™ 1
EVIL C 1
aztek_warrior 1
slamin81 1
Supaf|y in the Ky 1
El-Fantasma 1
IBLDMYOWN 1
psn8586 1
sex you up 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
*hearse driver 0*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: u did start this topic......




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 08:40 PM~9490050
> *ok, you fucked up now
> get to the back of the line  :angry:
> 
> Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster  Posts
> tyhodge07  2094
> BODINE  1553
> rollinoldskoo  1401
> LowandBeyond  1236
> Tip Slow  644
> 8-Ball  434
> southside groovin  238
> mademan  225
> vengence  223
> Minidreams Inc.  215
> zfelix  119
> layin_in_so_cal  113
> wagonguy  113
> red69chevy  105
> kustombuilder  105
> 88mcls  103
> ElMonte74'  87
> piston pump 07  83
> Pokey  64
> Tawanna  56
> rodburner1974  46
> old low&slo  42
> low4oshow  41
> BiggDeee  40
> BiggC  31
> Ronin  31
> 3WheelinFleetwood  29
> spikekid999  27
> S-10sForever  25
> cruzinlow  22
> OGrider$  20
> hawkeye1777  20
> holly.hoodlum  17
> DoUgH  16
> the_cat  16
> dade county  16
> 1ofaknd  14
> drnitrus  14
> betoscustoms  12
> pinche chico  11
> ElRafa  11
> lowridermodels  9
> dubelduces  9
> 87burb  9
> MARINATE  9
> Blue s10  8
> maxxteezy  8
> 85 biarittz  8
> vinman2  7
> SCOOBY SNACKS  7
> Project59  7
> twinn  6
> 503 me  6
> Mr Biggs  5
> pancho1969  5
> Waco  5
> jevries  5
> layn22sonframe  4
> ShowRodFreak  4
> DirtyBird2  4
> SCLAmoovin'22  4
> SlammdSonoma  4
> King Josh  3
> ROAD DOGG 1  3
> bigdogg323  3
> 79burider  2
> stilldownivlife  2
> Maverick  2
> importmadness  2
> San Diego 619  2
> DA_SQUID  2
> Txfleetwood82  2
> 63impala_obsession  2
> shrekinacutty  2
> lonnie  2
> johnnyhop  2
> Linc  2
> OneLowBull  1
> modeltech  1
> urjustamemory  1
> Modelluver  1
> kdogg213  1
> eastside1989  1
> raystrey  1
> bigDside  1
> 308 impala  1
> milfintraining  1
> FUTURERIDER™  1
> EVIL C  1
> aztek_warrior  1
> slamin81  1
> Supaf|y in the Ky  1
> El-Fantasma  1
> IBLDMYOWN  1
> psn8586  1
> sex you up  1
> BIG WHIT 64  1
> hearse driver  0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:48 AM~9490116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: u did start this topic......
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

do they make clear styrene :dunno:
or would i just be better off getting lexan?


----------



## BODINE

nite fockers :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

a classic :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 hno:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9490276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 09:16 PM~9490331
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/2750/40/ 

Wednesday, December 19, 2007 06:18 PM 


It was a bitter-sweet moment for Debbie and Frank Manuma.

Three days after their beloved dog was killed, the couple was overwhelmed by people offering another pet.

One of them was Sandy Kaihenui. She's hoping to give them one of her shar pei/australian heeler puppies.

She, like many others, heard about the couple's tragedy on the news.

"I just couldn't sleep after I had seen it," said Kaihenui.

The Manuma's dog Caddy was an 8-month-old german shepherd/labrador mix.

On Sunday, Frank Manuma got permission from the Moanalua Golf Course to leave Caddy leashed by the maintenance shed while he golfed. When he was done with his round, Caddy was gone.

*Police said two course maintenance workers stole the puppy and allegedly slaughtered him for food.*

Officers have not found Caddy's body but did arrest the workers for theft in the second degree. They have been released pending further investigation while investigators look into other charges.

Frank Manuma wants to make sure animal cruelty is one of them, making that two felonies against the workers.

"These people should be responsible because pets are like one of us," said Frank Manuma, "and they make a big impact on our emotions and our mental faculties."

They're now joining other groups pushing for stiffer penalties for animal cruelty, as they recover from the loss of Caddy and begin to maybe accept another dog into their lives.

The Humane Society is so concerned it's offering a $2,500 reward for information leading up to the conviction of the people involved in the Caddy case. The society is working with Animal CrimeStoppers on the details on how to call in your tips.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Related Stories:

Stolen Family Dog Slaughtered for Food

Two Men Arrested Accused of Killing a Dog for Food


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

man, seems slow and boring tonight in here


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 20 2007, 12:33 AM~9490452
> *man, seems slow and boring tonight in here
> *


whats krakalakin? 

I just opened my secret sant gift from project59..... DAMN!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

i just opened a bag of sour cream and onion chips :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 20 2007, 12:37 AM~9490470
> *i just opened a bag of sour cream and onion chips :cheesy:
> *


nice! i was munchin on some new old dutch kettle cooked "roasted red pepper and cream cheese" chips... sounds wierd but they are hella good!

Im gonna have withdrawls from my morning/snacktime cereals too, lol. Ive got family staying with us as of tomoro afternoon and they have 2 small boys, so I had to to hide all my shit so they dont want it.... cause im not sharing :biggrin: !!! lol


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. they prolly dont even know what it is either. :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 20 2007, 12:41 AM~9490490
> *lol.. they prolly dont even know what it is either. :0
> *


yeah they are from virginia, lol
I asked them to bring me more crunch berries and they said no, cause they dont approve of unhealthy foods for their kids... and if they go shopping to get it the kids woud want it........ lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 03:43 AM~9490500
> *yeah they are from virginia, lol
> I asked them to bring me more crunch berries and they said no, cause they dont approve of unhealthy foods for their kids... and if they go shopping to get it the kids woud want it........ lol
> *


lol.. they didnt have to show the kids or let them know
haters :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2007, 09:43 PM~9490500
> *yeah they are from virginia, lol
> I asked them to bring me more crunch berries and they said no, cause they dont approve of unhealthy foods for their kids... and if they go shopping to get it the kids woud want it........ lol
> *


wierdos.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 03:48 AM~9490518
> *wierdos....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:yes:
unhealthy food is good :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: Minidreams Inc.

who else has been hiding out... :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 12:48 AM~9490518
> *wierdos....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


they are. i dread the week that they are staying with us. they go to bed at 7:30..... I usually stagger in at 3-4, lol. on a reg night im usually out until like 2 or so, but I have to be home and not make any noise cause we dont wanna disturb them.

my uncles been in the military for 28 years (canadian, just transfered to virginia a year ago) but hes a big pussy, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. my place my rules.. fuck em.. thats how i see it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn... its about 10pm here and my son still goin.... i got 2 more hours till i can open..... hno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 12:51 AM~9490543
> *they are. i dread the week that they are staying with us. they go to bed at 7:30..... I usually stagger in at 3-4, lol. on a reg night im usually out until like 2 or so, but I have to be home and not make any noise cause we dont wanna disturb them.
> 
> my uncles been in the military for 28 years (canadian, just transfered to virginia a year ago) but hes a big pussy, lol
> *


their kids are gonna grow up to be anti-social, gay serial killers. lol, they dont want them exposed to ANYTHING which may be violent, or sexual. the children (4 and 6) cant play with reg. toys, no hot wheels, no fire trucks..... they have to be learning toys,..... baby einstein, and bible toys. if it isnt educational they cant play with it.
The kids are homeschooled. and if they want to play with another kid, my uncle and aunt set up an interview with the parents and child, to see if they are compatible to have a playdate with their children......GAY!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 09:53 PM~9490548
> *lol.. my place my rules.. fuck em.. thats how i see it :biggrin:
> *


milfintraining??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 03:54 AM~9490549
> *damn... its about 10pm here and my son still goin.... i got 2 more hours till i can open.....  hno:
> *


open that shit already, go by our time.. and get to it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 03:55 AM~9490552
> *their kids are gonna grow up to be anti-social, gay serial killers. lol, they dont want them exposed to ANYTHING which may be violent, or sexual. the children (4 and 6) cant play with reg. toys, no hot wheels, no fire trucks..... they have to be learning toys,..... baby einstein, and bible toys. if it isnt educational they cant play with it.
> The kids are homeschooled. and if they want to play with another kid, my uncle and aunt set up an interview with the parents and child, to see if they are compatible to have  a playdate with their children......GAY!!
> *


thats just weird and over doing it.. 








maybe he can help :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 20 2007, 12:55 AM~9490557
> *open that shit already, go by our time.. and get to it
> *


1;58 here homie.... have at-er


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 03:55 AM~9490553
> *milfintraining???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i do every night :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno: one more hour....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:06 AM~9490637
> *hno:  hno:  one more hour....
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:06 AM~9490637
> *hno:  hno:  one more hour....
> *


damn homie!!! just tear it open!!lol. i gotta sleep cause I work in 2.5 hours.... but I wanna see what everyone gets, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 02:10 AM~9490645
> *damn homie!!! just tear it open!!lol. i gotta sleep cause I work in 2.5 hours.... but I wanna see what everyone gets, lol
> *



soon as it shows up I'll show you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

half an hour.... hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:31 AM~9490688
> *half an hour....  hno:  hno:
> *




simma down now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Dec 19, 2007 - 11:48 PM

hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

 :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 19 2007, 06:50 PM~9487137
> *abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890-=,./';][    random keyboard check..... all buttons good......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BODINE

damn florida weather is was cold last few days, then hot yesterday, now its pouring down thunderstorms again

 :angry:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2007, 03:48 PM~9493467
> *damn florida weather is was cold last few days, then hot yesterday, now its pouring down thunderstorms again
> 
> :angry:
> *



try living in the chi it cold from nov to now may :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2007, 12:55 AM~9490552
> *their kids are gonna grow up to be anti-social, gay serial killers. lol, they dont want them exposed to ANYTHING which may be violent, or sexual. the children (4 and 6) cant play with reg. toys, no hot wheels, no fire trucks..... they have to be learning toys,..... baby einstein, and bible toys. if it isnt educational they cant play with it.
> The kids are homeschooled. and if they want to play with another kid, my uncle and aunt set up an interview with the parents and child, to see if they are compatible to have  a playdate with their children......GAY!!
> *


i dont know which part to bold, its all nuts....... wow...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 05:39 PM~9493796
> *i dont know which part to bold, its all nuts....... wow...
> *


the spot around ur mouth :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres everyone at


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here puto.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i love the server......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i love the server......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whore points real quick.................


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yawn it shouldnt be too hard to hit 10.000 at this rate.....


----------



## tyhodge07

and now you can see when it was happening to me, i wasnt doing it :cheesy: ever since i switched over to firefox it hasnt done it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

BAN HIM


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2007, 01:09 AM~9499197
> *BAN HIM
> *


BAN YOU ? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:11 AM~9499206
> *BAN YOU ? :0  :cheesy:
> *


im takin u off my 5 :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:11 AM~9499206
> *BAN YOU ? :0  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 21 2007, 01:12 AM~9499213
> *im takin u off my 5 :angry:
> *


FINE THEN IM TAKING MY BALL AND GOING HOME..... :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

she likea the way the dick taste.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:15 AM~9499230
> *FINE THEN IM TAKING MY BALL AND GOING HOME..... :angry:
> *


take it :cheesy: 















































YES!!!!!!! he forgot his hearse :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit and i always leave the keys in it.....


----------



## BODINE

today :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:22 AM~9499279
> *dammit and i always leave the keys in it.....
> *


i was lookin in the back, whose this tied up chick :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good, i hate florida......you pricks deserve snow, and lots of it :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 21 2007, 01:27 AM~9499302
> *i was lookin in the back, whose this tied up chick  :0
> *


the baby momma , do me a favor and take her to the river , dont forget the cement blocks..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:27 AM~9499305
> *good, i hate florida......you pricks deserve snow, and lots of it  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 02:27 AM~9499305
> *good, i hate florida......you pricks deserve snow, and lots of it  :angry:
> *


bring it :angry: ... i dont mind snow , or heat , just dont like rain


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:28 AM~9499312
> *the baby momma , do me a favor and take her to the river , dont forget the cement blocks..... :0  :cheesy:
> *


fuck alotta that, the hearse is goin with her :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 21 2007, 01:29 AM~9499317
> *fuck alotta that, the hearse is goin with her :roflmao:
> *


not the car..... :angry: just do as i say , meet me at the dock at 4 am. dont be late....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:30 AM~9499324
> *not the car.....  :angry:  just do as i say , meet me at the dock at 4 am. dont be late....
> *


you better got my money or im pushin ur fat ass in after her :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 21 2007, 01:31 AM~9499335
> *you better got my money or im pushin ur fat ass in after her  :cheesy:
> *



bwahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 21 2007, 01:31 AM~9499335
> *you better got my money or im pushin ur fat ass in after her  :cheesy:
> *


look i brought the cheereios and teddy grahams you asked for , oh and the can of dookie brown paint you needed too..... dont get testy with me ....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2007, 04:33 AM~9499342
> *bwahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!
> *


hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im off to build a bonfire and get chiefed , the xanax i took eariler has had NO effect on me whatsoever......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 04:35 AM~9499350
> *look i brought the cheereios and teddy grahams you asked for , oh and the can of dookie brown paint you needed too..... dont get testy with me ....
> *


slim jims fool... SLIM JIMS :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:35 AM~9499350
> *look i brought the cheereios and teddy grahams you asked for , oh and the can of dookie brown paint you needed too..... dont get testy with me ....
> *



you **** going on a picnic?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2007, 04:36 AM~9499363
> *you **** going on a picnic?
> *


thats what he was wanting to bring onto daves gay cruise :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 01:35 AM~9499360
> *im off to build a bonfire and get chiefed , the xanax i took eariler has had NO effect on me whatsoever......
> *



thats a plan right there. Good idea, its about lunch time anyways. I need a safety meeting..............no one needs to get hurt. safety 1st.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2007, 01:36 AM~9499363
> *you **** going on a picnic?
> *


no he was hungey , cant hide a body on a empty stomach.....


----------



## BODINE

what up made?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2007, 01:37 AM~9499378
> *what up made?
> *



WOW



im just chillin, just finished watchin Hot Rod, well part of it. kicked the bitch out, had a bowl of crunch berries and thought id check in.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 21 2007, 04:46 AM~9499419
> *WOW
> 
> im just chillin, just finished watchin Hot Rod, well part of it. kicked the bitch out, had a bowl of crunch berries and thought id check in.
> *


another pic of hearse driver :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I WANT THIS....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AND THIS...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ONE MORE...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AWWW HELL , THIS ONE TOO, WHO WANTS TO GET ME A PRESENT?










I JUST LIKE THESE BASE MODELS, I HAD A 69 BISCAYNE ONCE , COOL CAR, UNTIL THE FRAME SNAPPED WHILE DRIVING....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

OOH LOOK , A BENCH SEAT....


----------



## BODINE

2 more hours and ill be at work till morning :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2007, 05:40 PM~9504122
> *2 more hours and ill be at work till morning  :angry:
> *



shitty!! 

on a side note, were workin on reno-ing a buddys house tonight (he is renoing the whole thing before he moves in) so He has given me the go ahead to spray a few things there; as it is the only heated place where I can paint!!

so ill be ripping it up on the interior in the 61`impala that I got from the homie project59 for the exchage .

im going 2 tone- tan and razzberry for the interior, and the exterior (which wont be painted until spring when I can break out the airbrush) will be Razzberry Pearl, over snowwhite, with premier chroma-clear mixed with micro flake!!!.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2007, 05:40 PM~9504122
> *2 more hours and ill be at work till morning  :angry:
> *


JOIN THE CLUB , ONCE I GET THERE , IM STUCK TIL THE TRAIN IS DROPPED... 200 BOXES..... BY BOXES , I MEAN 53 FOOT RAIL CONTAINERS.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2007, 10:24 PM~9499293
> *today  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: be back in a few minutes guys......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

























































:biggrin: :biggrin: fresh pics.....


----------



## cruzinlow

ROLLIN you suck......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bathroom>?


----------



## mcloven

hearse `drivers a post whore


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 21 2007, 09:05 PM~9505405
> *hearse `drivers a post whore
> *


:uh: THAT WAS WORTHLESS......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 05:49 PM~9505320
> *bathroom>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea.... its right next to a big field they use for parties and shit.... i'll get pics of it if u really want...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2007, 09:25 PM~9505544
> *yea.... its right next to a big field they use for parties and shit.... i'll get pics of it if u really want...
> *


NAH , IT JUST LOOKED LIKE THE BATHROOM WE HAD AT THE APARTMENTS WHEN I WENT TO JUAREZ , EXCEPT YOURS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS A WAAAAAAAY BETTER ROOF....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... the attached building is where they do food prep and the side part is where they serve food.... they have birthdays, weddings, grad parties and shit like that there.... gets loud but the owner has a strict 10:00 noise cutoff for the parties he hosts so not too bad....


----------



## tyhodge07

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/03/p...light_tent.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


What's going on fellas!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

boring tonight.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YEP , WAITING ON THE PHONE CALL FROM WORK...... 117 TONIGHT..... :SAD:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

night homies..... :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 22 2007, 12:55 AM~9506542
> *boring tonight.....
> *


because i wasnt here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: what up?


----------



## southside groovin

whats crackalatin fellas?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

same shit , different days...


----------



## BODINE




----------



## 8-Ball

thats sick homie u kno i love them caddies


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 23 2007, 02:23 AM~9512054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Linc


what happened with this shit.. its 3 am an this is all thats on.. shit i used to sit here until 5am my time, where u all at :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 22 2007, 08:23 PM~9512054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep teasing..... :angry: 



























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


:0 wonder who the other is :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, boskeeter, oldskool 67, Anthony

fukkin ninjas.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:25 AM~9512743
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, boskeeter, oldskool 67, Anthony
> 
> fukkin ninjas.....
> *


im 1 of them.. i wonder who the next 2 are.. ive notice another the past view nights, i havent been really paying attention, but usually its only me this time of night.. someone hiding out will never speak up tho


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:25 AM~9512743
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinoldskoo, boskeeter, oldskool 67, Anthony
> 
> fukkin ninjas.....*



Wutah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sometimes its beto......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:31 AM~9512775
> *sometimes its beto......
> *


yea, me and beto.. but that leaves another 
u know who it is


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 22 2007, 10:30 PM~9512769
> *Wutah!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Bruce Lee's favorite drink? :dunno:


----------



## Smallz

Well tonight its me. Just get tired of stupid pm's sometime. Thats all


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:36 AM~9512792
> *Bruce Lee's favorite drink?  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 23 2007, 04:37 AM~9512801
> *Well tonight its me. Just get tired of stupid pm's sometime. Thats all
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well u kno what his favorite food is too right???


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:39 AM~9512822
> *well u kno what his favorite food is too right???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:39 AM~9512822
> *well u kno what his favorite food is too right???
> *


cat


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*WHO-PPER*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:42 AM~9512835
> *WHO-PPER
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 04:42 AM~9512835
> *WHO-PPER
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: he loves cat :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, fronksy

more people hiding than members..... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 22 2007, 10:45 PM~9512853
> *:angry:  he loves cat  :angry:
> *


well lucky for him Carla shot the cat.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 23 2007, 12:45 AM~9512853
> *:angry:  he loves cat  :angry:
> *


But what kind of cat? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 22 2007, 10:47 PM~9512863
> *But what kind of cat? :biggrin:
> *


*pussy* cat


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 23 2007, 04:47 AM~9512861-->
> 
> 
> 
> well lucky for him Carla shot the cat....  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 23 2007, 04:47 AM~9512863
> *But what kind of cat? :biggrin:
> *


siamese


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:48 AM~9512871
> *pussy cat
> *


 :barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 23 2007, 04:50 AM~9512887
> *:barf:
> *


whats wrong with a nice shaved pussy cat :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Smallz

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Some of them got too many folds and wrinkles. :barf:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:55 AM~9512910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well i guess it looks tasty too somebody...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah, he had a cat like that in the movie...


----------



## Ronin

i always wanted one of those cats but theyre 600 and up for babies


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 23 2007, 05:01 AM~9512938
> *i always wanted one of those cats but theyre 600 and up for babies
> *


they look weird, i couldnt imagine touching it, lol and for a cat 600 is alot :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 22 2007, 11:07 PM~9512957
> *they look weird, i couldnt imagine touching it, lol and for a cat 600 is alot  :0
> *


damn..... $600 is a lot for a *<span style='colorink'>cat*


----------



## Smallz

Well this ninja is out for the night. :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
:wave:


----------



## mademan

SCORE
got these at wal-mart tonight!!!!
$uper HUNT evil twins!!!! 5 69chevs and a jaded.


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, windy as hell outside and pooring down rain :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

WTF no rubber tires???? wats hotwheels doin????




> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 22 2007, 11:15 PM~9512987
> *SCORE
> got these at wal-mart tonight!!!!
> $uper HUNT evil twins!!!! 5 69chevs and a jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 02:22 AM~9513010
> *WTF no rubber tires???? wats hotwheels doin????
> *


they make 2 thunt sets now, the reguar hunts have plastic wheels and reg. paint, then they make another set of hunts that are the same cars but with rubber tires and spectraflame/candy paint....... moneygrab.lol


----------



## spikekid999

FUCKIN SNOW :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

정상에


----------



## Reverend Hearse

[email protected]#$%^&*())(**&^^%$#@@!


----------



## BODINE

someone just gave me a Paasche VL airbrush gun , so im gonna clean it up and hopfully try it soon, dunno if they are any good , its a dual action :/


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have the vls, not sure what the difference is , but i like mine , in the rare instances when i get to use it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

cleared with a vls....  never polished


----------



## BODINE

nice!!...now i gotta find right kind of paint to use and how to mix, for free i guess i cant complain and give me practice on using one


----------



## Reverend Hearse

go get a quart of nason clear and some hardner , its 4:1 mix , real easy to use. it might be 4:1:1 now , i think they have you use a reducer with it now, back when i painted 1:1 rides it was 4:1 . either way its a real good clear and easy to polish. cheap too, the whole setup in a quart will is like 36.00 here.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 23 2007, 04:53 PM~9515877
> *go get a quart of nason clear and some hardner , its 4:1 mix , real easy to use. it might be 4:1:1 now , i think they have you use a reducer with it now, back when i painted 1:1 rides it was 4:1 . either way its a real good clear and easy to polish. cheap too, the whole setup in a quart will is like 36.00 here.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wheres everybody at?

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hearse driver, radon, DA_SQUID, 93FULLSIZE, lonnie, aztek_warrior


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its official , im a whore, happy now carla? :0 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,082 228 3.68% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,122 204 3.30% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,448 111 1.79% 
SEANZILLA Aug 2006 698 75 1.21% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 36,276 73 1.18% 
LOW4LIFE.PREZ Jan 2006 642 61 0.99% 
CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,672 57 0.92% 
* hearse driver Jan 2006 7,959 49 0.78% *
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,306 44 0.71% 
abel Nov 2005 19,270 44 0.71%


----------



## BODINE

:angry: i gotta go to work again tonight at 9pm-8am :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry: union pacific closed at 7 pm tonight , but we are still waiting for the train from 2 days ago to arrive. since i work for a contractor, we can still get called if the up decides to pay a person 8 hours to come down and check it in. happens on every holiday. we only get the holiday pay on the day of the holiday,not every day that there closed. sometimes , a train will arrive on the holiday and be checked in , but we wont get called until a little after midnight,after the holiday is ''over'' so they dont have to pay time and a half


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry: 

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: hearse driver, BODINE, calicoastin805, misfit, ItalianStallion131


----------



## BODINE

i work in a grocery store im the grocery manager , so every holiday sux workin there, we get a lot more bizness 

and in retail instead of gettin an extra day or 2 off , anyone that works in retail works more


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 23 2007, 03:42 PM~9515805
> *cleared with a vls....   never polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LIMO CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.. GLAD TO SEE YOU PROVED THEM ALL WRONG :biggrin: , AND DIDN'T LET ME DOWN.  

BIGGS. M.C.B.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*THANK YOU BIGGS.....*


----------



## southside groovin

so what all is involved with checkin a train in?


----------



## southside groovin

so what all is involved with checkin a train in?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 23 2007, 06:42 PM~9516770
> *so what all is involved with checkin a train in?
> *


the office person drives thier heated 4x4 truck down the side of our trackand matches the numbers on the boxes to a list, the boxes range in size from 20-53 feet and there are 2-3 on each railcar . thier job ends there, it takes 20 minutes to check in 175 boxes, then they go home. we have the shit work, unlocking the top and bottom boxes from each other then parking all of them after putting them on chassis......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

our cranes are bigger,but you get the idea


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sky-cab.... :0


----------



## southside groovin

shit looks kinda fun.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it is when its not freezing its fun, we were doing doughnuts the other night for hours. i actually had a truck with heat. most dont, but i can pull rank on most night people. in the summer its awesome to work, you get a nice tan....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action...r?modelid=20001

wow...... they should make it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action...r?modelid=20000

u hearse freaks would like this probably....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 10:10 PM~9518158
> *http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action...r?modelid=20000
> 
> u hearse freaks would like this probably....
> *


 :0 :0 ITS A TALL TOP.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

need to pitch the dumb ass rack though...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

knew u'd like it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action...w?modelid=15004

modern el camino.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action...ew?modelid=8000

they need to bring this caprice to the US :0 :0


----------



## Guest

Good site, I like there Crewman version.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

their whole lineup looks killer.... GM needs to bring them over.... they started with the GTO and then the Impala.... now Camaro.... they need them all....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

working up the list.....

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,194 228 3.53% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,082 219 3.39% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,448 91 1.41% 
lowdhotchkiss Oct 2007 342 77 1.19% 
SEANZILLA Aug 2006 700 73 1.13% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 7,982 69 1.07% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,609 68 1.05% 
CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 4,672 57 0.88% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,209 46 0.71% 
POPEYE4RMGT Dec 2006 2,259 44 0.68%


----------



## southside groovin

well i killed my 39 tonight.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone see this, i was watchin the pacers game last night, and this dude ran out on the court and grabbed the net than took off, jeff foster tripped the kid and he hit face first on the court :roflmao:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pz9kfoLYKrI


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 23 2007, 09:07 PM~9518730
> *well i killed my 39 tonight.....
> *


what 39???


----------



## mademan

someone SNERIOUSLY needs to make this..... thing is TITS!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2007, 02:07 AM~9518730
> *well i killed my 39 tonight.....
> *


you know the saying :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2007, 02:21 AM~9518782
> *someone SNERIOUSLY needs to make this..... thing is TITS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELLS YES :biggrin:  

right click save :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2007, 09:21 PM~9518782
> *someone SNERIOUSLY needs to make this..... thing is TITS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07

ill do it i guess :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 23 2007, 09:27 PM~9518811
> *ill do it i guess :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 03:29 AM~9518824
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=QMwO2h6i6xA


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 01:15 AM~9518757
> *what 39???
> *


this 1


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2007, 02:38 AM~9518877
> *this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened to it?? and do you still got the hood?? would look good on my rat rod 39 sedan :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 09:41 PM~9518898
> *what happened to it?? and do you still got the hood?? would look good on my rat rod 39 sedan :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: I PMed first....


----------



## southside groovin

i still got it but ill have to find it. and gil has first dibs. bro if i remember right, you wanted the whole thing. if you still want it LMK we might be able to work sumthin out on those wheels i wanted a few weeks back....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## southside groovin

any1 got black LRM license plates they can pm to me?

would also like to have TLM, BLVD, or felix chevy plates....


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse u smoke this shit too :0
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=-Q_El16obm8
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=4FcghJ5kAs8&feature=related


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 02:43 AM~9518908
> *:twak: I PMed first....
> *


ight you beat me to it lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 23 2007, 09:48 PM~9518938
> *any1 got black LRM license plates they can pm to me?
> 
> would also like to have TLM, BLVD, or felix chevy plates....
> *


i got red LRM plates from LRB mag..... :dunno: lemme check my kit decal sheets....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,194 228 3.59% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,082 169 2.66% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,448 91 1.43% 
lowdhotchkiss Oct 2007 345 80 1.26% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 7,985 72 1.13% 
SEANZILLA Aug 2006 700 71 1.12% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,612 60 0.94% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,520 47 0.74% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,209 46 0.72% 
POPEYE4RMGT Dec 2006 2,259 44 0.69%


----------



## mademan

so wtf is everyone upto tonight? im just chillin munchin on some chips, cause I dont work tomoro, im gona try to get some building done!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

munchin on some christmas cookies my lil sis brought over when she delivered gifts for my boy..... i really shouldn't be but they good......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 04:31 AM~9519119
> *munchin on some christmas cookies my lil sis brought over when she delivered gifts for my boy..... i really shouldn't be but they good......
> *


i got up to eat some cosmic chips ahoyes, however u spell it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucking cock suckers just called me to work , after assuring me last night i was off until tuesday , i judt went to bed, havent even had a fucking hour to sleep , this is bullshit........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Dec 24 2007, 06:20 AM~9519752-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucking cock suckers just called me to work , after assuring me last night i was off until tuesday , i judt went to bed, havent even had a fucking hour to sleep , this is bullshit........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2007, 01:27 PM~9521945
> *Been working about 18-20 hours the last 4-5 days.        My po box is  over flowing.    Been working 11pm - 7am @ work and roofing a house from 7am to dark.  2 hours away from home.
> 
> 
> *



:werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

deezam dude that sucks, they promised us a midnight call in tomorrow, midnight so they dont have to pay holiday, hows that for christmas spirit?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 04:51 PM~9522117
> *deezam dude that sucks, they promised us a midnight call in tomorrow, midnight so they dont have to pay holiday, hows that for christmas spirit?
> *


my girl goes in tomorrow at 4 until 11.. hows that for christmas spirit.. they had her scheduled to work today too.. but changed it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 01:51 PM~9522117
> *deezam dude that sucks, they promised us a midnight call in tomorrow, midnight so they dont have to pay holiday, hows that for christmas spirit?
> *


I got christmas and the day after off. But if you don't show up they don't pay for christmas. They said I WILL GET payed for it, but I'm about to say fuck it and go in just to make sure. :uh: Can't believe them fukkers. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone out there :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone out there :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone out there :dunno:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Whats up?


----------



## tyhodge07

notta, watchin mnf


----------



## Reverend Hearse

holla im awake again.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 09:09 PM~9524432
> *holla im awake again.....
> *


i just got another hearse yesterday :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

A BIGBODY?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 09:11 PM~9524447
> *A BIGBODY?
> *


nope :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 24 2007, 11:20 PM~9524501
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta get that, thats sweet.. :0


----------



## lowridermodels

sup homiez?


----------



## tyhodge07

wasssssssssssssssssup :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

i wish i would have bought the other one


----------



## tyhodge07

i havent seen them yet, i havent really looked tho.. but im gonna look and see if i can find one, do they only come in that color or they got others?


----------



## lowridermodels

chillin,chillin.....bored as fuck.......going to sell all my lowriders and lowrider parts


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 24 2007, 08:24 PM~9524524
> *chillin,chillin.....bored as fuck.......going to sell all my lowriders and lowrider parts
> *



Wat u got for sell Mark? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 24 2007, 09:24 PM~9524521
> *i havent seen them yet, i havent really looked tho.. but im gonna look and see if i can find one, do they only come in that color or they got others?
> *


i looked on ebay and only saw this color, its the wicked wagon series, if you find one that has white interior and white bottom is rare and worth a little


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 24 2007, 11:29 PM~9524543
> *i looked on ebay and only saw this color, its the wicked wagon series, if you find one that has white interior and white bottom is rare and worth a little
> *


im gonna look sometime this week and see what i find.


----------



## BODINE

:

black one to

http://collector.johnnylightning.com/produ...gons/53053A.asp


----------



## tyhodge07

thats the one i want :0


----------



## tyhodge07

you sign up for the collectors club on there yet?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 24 2007, 10:04 PM~9524663
> *you sign up for the collectors club on there yet?
> *


no , i might, i just go to wal mart and see what they got


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 25 2007, 12:05 AM~9524670
> *no , i might,    i just go to wal mart and see what they got
> *


they got a monte coming out and a chrome 61 impala in 08
http://collector.johnnylightning.com/blog/...lblog/index.asp


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 24 2007, 08:24 PM~9524521
> *i havent seen them yet, i havent really looked tho.. but im gonna look and see if i can find one, do they only come in that color or they got others?
> *


look in my build topic fucker ther all there, except the white one........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 10:31 PM~9524816
> *look in my build topic fucker ther all there, except the white one........
> *


if i find some more ill pick u up one


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

last one i dont like, i like t he all black one the best tho.


----------



## tyhodge07

man, boring night.. gonna finish the cookies up than get to bed so i can get up early instead of 2pm :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 24 2007, 11:05 PM~9525016
> *man, boring night.. gonna finish the cookies up than get to bed so i can get up early instead of 2pm :cheesy:
> *


dotn eat all santas cookies :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 25 2007, 01:07 AM~9525034
> *dotn eat all santas cookies :0
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i allready did.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

keep up the good work , whores....

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,284 97 1.36% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,050 75 1.05% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 64 0.90% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 56 0.79% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.55% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,325 39 0.55% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,817 35 0.49% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.49% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 0.45% 
cripn8ez Jul


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwzyz1234567890)(*&^%$#@!,./;'[]-=?>:"}{_+


RANDOM KEYBOARD CHECK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz1234567890)(*&^%$#@!,./;'[]-=?>:"}{_+


RANDOM KEYBOARD CHECK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz1234567890)(*&^%$#@!,./;'[]-=?>:"}{_+


RANDOM KEYBOARD CHECK


----------



## tyhodge07

i just got done running a test body for my micro buggy.. heres a couple pics of the last test i ran, the one i did tonight i did the wing also.. looks alot better with the true scale wing.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz1234567890)(*&^%$#@!,./;'[]-=?>:"}{_+


RANDOM KEYBOARD CHECK


----------



## SOLOW Models

Everyone sleeping?


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

nope, never.. we dont do that


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hell naw maan.... im sitting outside with a beer and a shotgun , ima see if santas real , then ima shoot that fat bitch when he gets stuck in my fucking chimney....


----------



## SOLOW Models

lol i hear that!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz1234567890)(*&^%$#@!,./;'[]-=?>:"}{_+


RANDOM KEYBOARD CHECK


----------



## tyhodge07

hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## SOLOW Models

:werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,315 125 1.75% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,060 84 1.17% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 56 0.78% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 56 0.78% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,334 48 0.67% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.59% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.55% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.49% 
slo Jan 2004 16,051 35 0.49% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 0.45%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bwahawahawa


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 01:44 AM~9525785
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,315 125 1.75%
> hearse driver Jan 2006 8,060 84 1.17%
> LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 56 0.78%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 56 0.78%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,334 48 0.67%
> lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.59%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.55%
> jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.49%
> slo Jan 2004 16,051 35 0.49%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 0.45%
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

geeheelololololololololololololololfuckfuckfuckfucklfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckcfufkcufkcufkcufkcufkcufkcufkcfufkfffuckfuckfuffuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfufkcufkcufkfuckfufkcufkfucfuffucjkfuckjfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

ohdamnohdamnohdamnohdamnohdamnohdamnohdamn


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

shitshitshitshitshithssshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshtishitashitshitshitshitashitshitshitshitshithsitrhsithsithsithsithsithshthsithsitrhstrs


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

hellehkllehllehllhellhellhekllhellhellhjellhellhellhekllhellhellehllhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhellhell


----------



## Reverend Hearse

turnaroundslapyourselfandgotobedbitch!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

whatitdowhatitdowhatitdowhatitdowhatitdowhatitdowhattdowhatitdowhatitdowhatitdo


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucthehatersfucthehatersfucthehatersfucthehaters, and dubluduces.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

cool video....

riots!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfightfight


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

donkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunchdonkeypunch


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was gonna clean my room , but i was*_____, but i was*____ *high


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

dj screw mixed with being tired , does not go well with each other......


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.75% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,082 102 1.42% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,346 61 0.85% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 56 0.78% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,051 35 0.49% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.49% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 


getting there....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetoutthewaymovebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 Anonymous Users) ty?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

Logged in as: hearse driver ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Bikes & Models > Model Cars
526 Pages « < 524 525 526 


LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW, TOPIC

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
hearse driver Yesterday, 11:57 PM | | Post #10501 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore
imawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhoreimawhore 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:57 PM | | Post #10502 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Yesterday, 11:57 PM | | Post #10503 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandp
roudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofit
andproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproudofitandproud
ofitandproudofit 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:58 PM | | Post #10504 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:58 PM | | Post #10505 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:58 PM | | Post #10506 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:58 PM | | Post #10507 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Yesterday, 11:58 PM | | Post #10508 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.75% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,082 102 1.42% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,346 61 0.85% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 56 0.78% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,051 35 0.49% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.49% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 


getting there.... 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Yesterday, 11:59 PM | | Post #10509 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.








--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Yesterday, 11:59 PM | | Post #10510 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah



--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Today, 12:00 AM | | Post #10511 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.







--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Today, 12:00 AM | | Post #10512 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetoutthewaymovebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway!movebitchgetouttheway 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Today, 12:00 AM | | Post #10513 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.







--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



tyhodge07 Today, 12:01 AM | | Post #10514 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.







--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Today, 12:01 AM | | Post #10515 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhor
epostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwho
repostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwh
orepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostw
horepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepost
whorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepos
twhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepo
stwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorep
ostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore
postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhor
epostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwho
repostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwh
orepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostw
horepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepost
whorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepos
twhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepo
stwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorep
ostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore
postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhor
epostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwho
repostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwh
orepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostw
horepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepost
whorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepos
twhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepo
stwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorep
ostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore
postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhor
epostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwho
repostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwh
orepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostw
horepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepost
whorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepos
twhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepo
stwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorep
ostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore
postwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhor
epostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhorepostwhore 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Today, 12:02 AM | | Post #10516 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.







--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Today, 12:02 AM | | Post #10517 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid9994 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999







--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



tyhodge07 Today, 12:03 AM | | Post #10518 

Place title here!

Posts: 16,355
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Indianapolis, IN
Car Club: Semper Fi C.C.







--------------------

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~



hearse driver Today, 12:03 AM | | Post #10519 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Linc, spikekid999



--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs



hearse driver Today, 12:03 AM | | Post #10520 

THOUGHT YOU KNEW?

Posts: 8,089
Joined: Jan 2006
From: EIGHTY-ONE-SIX.....
Car Club: alamo beer inc




1 Anonymous Users) ty? 


--------------------

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself! 


scale lows , for all your needs




« Next Oldest · Model Cars · Next Newest » 

526 Pages « < 524 525 526 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Cheeks, spikekid999


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!holla!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats an ass!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.75% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,092 112 1.55% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,358 73 1.01% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 55 0.76% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.48% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammitdammitdammitdammit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?why dont you go play hide and go fuck yourself....?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

George W. Bush-the apocolypse can't get here all by itself!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 02:07 AM~9525953
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.75%
> hearse driver Jan 2006 8,092 112 1.55%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,358 73 1.01%
> Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76%
> LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 55 0.76%
> lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58%
> MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54%
> slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50%
> jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.48%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004
> *


your really commited to getting that 1st spot arnt you


----------



## Reverend Hearse

scale lows , for all your needs... 8100 bitches!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

8101


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

8102


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

8103


----------



## Reverend Hearse

8104


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.74% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,104 124 1.71% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,366 79 1.09% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 53 0.73% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.48% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 
8105 bitches....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuckallyall....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

time to celebrate, #1 bitches.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

*ITS OFFICIAL , IM A WHORE!*


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
* hearse driver Jan 2006 8,107 127 1.75% *
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.74% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,368 80 1.10% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 53 0.73% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.48% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,241 32 0.44% 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

QUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUPQUITHATINTYISEEYOUTRYINGTOCATCHUP


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:19 AM~9526019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SO FUCKING TRUE.. AND THEY SWALLOW.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, spikekid999


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, spikekid999


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, spikekid999


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, mademan
WHAT UP MADEMAN, I HAVE A BLACK HEARSE AND A HAULIN HEARSE FOR YA BUT NO WHITE ONES LEFT....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,115 135 1.86% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,316 126 1.74% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,373 85 1.17% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 53 0.73% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,398 35 0.48% 
Skim May 2005 23,646 32 0.44% 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, mademan


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 12:23 AM~9526040
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hearse driver, mademan
> WHAT UP MADEMAN, I HAVE A BLACK HEARSE AND A HAULIN HEARSE FOR YA BUT NO WHITE ONES LEFT....
> *


TITS!!! ill pm you when the payment goes through and I ca paypa you.


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:27 AM~9526058
> *:yes:
> *


YOU HAD SOMETHING TO SAY? :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Homies, 1 ****: mademan, Waco, hearse driver


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM OUT FUCKERS, I NEEED TO GO HIT THE MOTA, THEN ITS OFF TO SNIPE SANTAS BITCH ASS.......


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:28 AM~9526060
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Homies, 1 ****: mademan, Waco, hearse driver
> *


CAN YOU BREAK IT DOWN FOR ME? WHOS THE ****, MUST BE THE....Anonymous Users :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:nono:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 it only goes in order  read it as a sentence :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:29 AM~9526070
> *:nono:
> *


THEN WHO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Gay Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, mademan


----------



## tyhodge07

CARLA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:31 AM~9526078
> *CARLA!!!!!!!!
> *


thats a given , that little shit has been on my fucking nerves..... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 02:31 AM~9526077
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hearse driver, mademan
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

if ever wonder if carla and monte are the same annoying fucks? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Minidreams Inc., mademan


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:33 AM~9526087
> *if ever wonder if carla and monte are the same annoying fucks? :0
> *


i wonder how many s/n's he has lok at all the spelling simalitries ,it would be kinda like mini trying to make a new screen name and still not being able to spell first


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am here at work ! Man this is stupid !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, Minidreams Inc., mademan


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 02:36 AM~9526101
> *i wonder how many s/n's he has lok at all the spelling simalitries ,it would be  kinda like mini trying to make a new screen name and still not being able to spell first
> *


:roflmao:

i know monte when he gets on (which im sure he still does, and just aint postin) but he goes invisible, i told him to do it awhile back instead of makin a name and just comin out in the open, and he took my word than spoke up a few times.. i know hes still gettin on :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, mademan


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2007, 02:36 AM~9526105
> *I  am    here  at  work !  Man  this  is  stupid !
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:37 AM~9526114
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i know monte when he gets on (which im sure he still does, and just aint postin) but he goes invisible, i told him to do it awhile back instead of makin a name and just comin out in the open, and he took my word than spoke up a few times.. i know hes still gettin on :wave:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im listening to george carlin , that man is god......


----------



## tyhodge07

lets do a 2 word game, i say 2 words, than you have to go off my 2 words with your own 2 words.. ill start

tonight is


----------



## Reverend Hearse

blunt thirty


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *beto*64ss, mademan

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

where hearse


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 comin up on 16,400


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:40 AM~9526131
> *where hearse
> *


im still here , what ya miss me? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 02:42 AM~9526138
> *im still here , what ya miss me? :0  :biggrin:
> *


:no: everyone just left at once :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit im notgood at word games i lost.... more than two.....


----------



## tyhodge07

*16,400*:cheesy:


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, hearse driver

:wave: bodine has to get up and fill the house with gifts hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, BODINE<--- ya got the white hearses ya say?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

its just me and you .......

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## tyhodge07

im gonna find me that black one, im gonna do something different withit.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 01:43 AM~9526148
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hearse driver, BODINE<--- ya got the white hearses ya say?
> *


i got one , im gonna try and check around and see ifi can get more 


be back on when my son wakes me up :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

nope hno:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BODINE


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,136 156 2.16%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,317 127 1.76%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,403 112 1.55%
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76%
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 52 0.72%
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54%
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,400 37 0.51%
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50%
Skim May 2005 23,647 33 0.46%

:0 comin for 2nd whore spot of the day


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver
yep.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have only been bored enough to make it to the top of that list one other time.....


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, every forum no body is on..  funny what gifts make ya do huh..


----------



## tyhodge07

i get there about 1-3 times a month :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: julian blea, BODINE, menotyou, Waco, SKOOTHEGREAT


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuck USPS.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

* YOU KNOW!!*


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

hearse driver Jan 2006 8,143 163 2.26% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,317 127 1.76% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,412 120 1.66% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 52 0.72% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,401 38 0.53% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
Skim May 2005 23,647 33 0.46%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 12:57 AM~9526214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

well back to work! You guys have a good Christmas !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HAVEA GREAT CHRISTMAS DAVID, I DONT HATE YOU, REALLY!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, Minidreams Inc.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

DICK....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO816KCMO


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,153 173 2.40%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,421 130 1.80%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,317 127 1.76%
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76%
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 52 0.72%
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54%
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,401 38 0.53%
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50%
Skim May 2005 23,647 33 0.46%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 
LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 
1LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREWLIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

CAN YOU COUNT THEM?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ALLRIGHT , IM OUT FOR REAL THIS TIME HOMIE.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

im about out too.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

welp, im out.. gotta wake up around noon to go to my moms and watch the baby open some gifts.. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

CAME BACK ONE MORE HAD TO CHECK THE RATINGS....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,158 178 2.46% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,427 136 1.88% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,317 127 1.76% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,825 55 0.76% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,327 52 0.72% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,824 42 0.58% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 67,939 39 0.54% 
jaemanadero Sep 2004 1,401 38 0.53% 
slo Jan 2004 16,052 36 0.50% 
Skim May 2005 23,647 33 0.46%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver
IM OUT.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

BACK AGAIN... STILL ON TOP.....


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,195 189 3.04% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,406 140 2.25% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,427 117 1.88% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 9,048 92 1.48% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,863 85 1.37% 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE Today, 10:34 AM 70 75 1.20% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,676 64 1.03% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,338 57 0.92% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 4,609 56 0.90% 
MIDWESTJP Jul 2006 1,679 51 0.82% 


TY , WHERE YOU AT HOMIE? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

proud of your whoring? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES SIR.... :biggrin: .

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
* hearse driver Jan 2006 8,251 293 4.58% * 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,406 140 2.19% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,427 117 1.83% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,870 92 1.44% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 9,048 92 1.44% 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE Today, 10:34 AM 70 75 1.17% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,677 65 1.02% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,338 57 0.89% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 4,609 56 0.87% 
MIDWESTJP


----------



## MARINATE

FOOL AIN'T GOT NO LIFE , BUT LAYITLOW! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,253 295 4.61% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,406 140 2.19% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,427 117 1.83% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 9,048 92 1.44% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,870 92 1.44% 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE Today, 12:34 PM 70 75 1.17% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,677 65 1.02% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,338 57 0.89% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 4,609 56 0.87% 
MIDWESTJP


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 25 2007, 07:31 PM~9530534
> *FOOL AIN'T GOT NO LIFE , BUT LAYITLOW! :0
> *


IT GETS ME IN TROUBLE ALL THE TIME , LADY SAYS IM EITHER BUILDING CARS, OR ON THE DAMN COMPUTER......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 08:33 PM~9530542
> *IT GETS ME IN TROUBLE ALL THE TIME , LADY SAYS IM EITHER BUILDING CARS, OR ON THE DAMN COMPUTER......
> *


BUILD SOMETHING OR SMOKE A BLUNT DO SOMETHING! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 25 2007, 07:33 PM~9530547
> *BUILD SOMETHING OR  SMOKE A BLUNT  DO SOMETHING! :biggrin:
> *


GETTING READY TO, WANT A HOW TO? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 08:34 PM~9530550
> *GETTING READY TO, WANT A HOW TO? :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA GO AHEAD POST STEP BY STEP, SOME OF THESE YOUNG CATS DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 25 2007, 07:36 PM~9530556
> *YEA GO AHEAD POST STEP BY STEP, SOME OF THESE YOUNG CATS DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:
> *


SURE THING BRB.... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ima yung cat that dont need to be on that dog shit!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 25 2007, 07:38 PM~9530566
> *ima yung cat that dont need to be on that dog shit!
> *


IMA OLD TIMER WHO NEEDS IT TO STAY SANE AND NOT CAUSE WORKPLACE VIOLENCE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM A ASS? HATER :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

i got an idea...grow up


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 08:44 PM~9530604
> *i got an idea...grow up
> *


X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 07:44 PM~9530604
> *i got an idea...grow up
> *


I AM GROWN , BUT BORED.... PERMISSION TO BE BORED ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

afermative


----------



## Reverend Hearse

COULD BE WORSE......


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 09:51 PM~9530640
> *I AM GROWN , BUT BORED.... PERMISSION TO  BE BORED ?
> *


you guys post the stupidest shit i've ever seen...































































let's post up blank space because we are bored..yay!!!
go read a book or build something if you are bored.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I TRIED BUILDING, IM OUT OF PAINT, I HATE READING BOOKS CAUSE THE TYPE IS SO SMALL AND WELL, I HAVE NO GOOD ANSWER FOR ANYTHING ELSE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 04:58 PM~9530695
> *you guys post the stupidest shit i've ever seen...
> let's post up blank space because we are bored..yay!!!
> go read a book or build something if you are bored.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,263 307 4.85% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,406 140 2.21% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,427 117 1.85% 
76'_SCHWINN May 2006 9,049 93 1.47% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 4,870 92 1.45% 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE Today, 10:34 AM 70 75 1.19% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,677 65 1.03% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 4,609 56 0.89% 
LUXURIOU$LAC Oct 2005 15,338 55 0.87% 
MIDWESTJP Jul 2006


----------



## 1ofaknd

dude, nobody gives a rats ass about your post count....the year you joined..or your penis size. The smiley posts...the trolling posts..are all getting way old, nobody cares.

Either post something worth reading..or don't post anything, how simple is that


----------



## southside groovin

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 08:10 PM~9530763
> *dude, nobody gives a rats ass about your post count....the year you joined..or your penis size. The smiley posts...the trolling posts..are all getting way old, nobody cares.
> 
> Either post something worth reading..or don't post anything, how simple is that
> *


NO NEED TO BE A DICK. WHY THE FUCK ARE ALL YOU GUYS RAGGING ON MY ASS. EVERY FUCKING THING I DO GETS SHITTED ON ANYWAY. HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY I SIT AND WHORE ON THE FORUM ALL DAMN DAY EVERY DAY. I GET A DAY OFF WORK WITH NOTHING TO DO THAN BE HERE AND YOU ALL TURN TO ASSHOLES. LOOK AROUND AT THE OTHERS WHO GO AND DO THE SAME DAMN THING. GO BITCH AT THEM. The smiley posts. HOW MANY OTHER DO THE EXACT SAME THING? HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. ARE YOU RIDING THIER NUTS ? I DIDNT THINK SO. the trolling posts. WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN? GETTING OLD? AS I SAID , ONE FUCKING DAY , GET OVER IT...... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

temporary suspension in order? :scrutinize: 




> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 05:17 PM~9530794
> *NO NEED TO BE A DICK. WHY THE FUCK ARE ALL YOU GUYS RAGGING ON MY ASS. EVERY FUCKING THING I DO GETS SHITTED ON ANYWAY. HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY I SIT AND WHORE ON THE FORUM ALL DAMN DAY EVERY DAY. I GET A DAY OFF WORK WITH NOTHING TO DO THAN BE HERE AND YOU ALL TURN TO ASSHOLES. LOOK AROUND AT THE OTHERS WHO GO AND DO THE SAME DAMN THING. GO BITCH AT THEM. The smiley posts. HOW MANY OTHER DO THE EXACT SAME THING? HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. ARE YOU RIDING THIER NUTS ? I DIDNT THINK SO. the trolling posts. WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN? GETTING OLD? AS I SAID , ONE FUCKING DAY , GET OVER IT...... :uh:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2007, 08:21 PM~9530814
> *temporary suspension in order?  :scrutinize:
> *


GET OFF MY ASS, PLEASE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 05:22 PM~9530820
> *GET OFF MY ASS, PLEASE
> *


dude..... go back and look at the last 10 pages.... tyler was whoring too but at least his pics were funny to look at.... you were just stupid.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YA WANT FUNNY?


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 10:17 PM~9530794
> *NO NEED TO BE A DICK. WHY THE FUCK ARE ALL YOU GUYS RAGGING ON MY ASS. EVERY FUCKING THING I DO GETS SHITTED ON ANYWAY. HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY I SIT AND WHORE ON THE FORUM ALL DAMN DAY EVERY DAY. I GET A DAY OFF WORK WITH NOTHING TO DO THAN BE HERE AND YOU ALL TURN TO ASSHOLES. LOOK AROUND AT THE OTHERS WHO GO AND DO THE SAME DAMN THING. GO BITCH AT THEM. The smiley posts. HOW MANY OTHER DO THE EXACT SAME THING? HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. ARE YOU RIDING THIER NUTS ? I DIDNT THINK SO. the trolling posts. WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN? GETTING OLD? AS I SAID , ONE FUCKING DAY , GET OVER IT...... :uh:
> *


i never said it was only you...rollinoldschool was just doing it along with you. Tyler does it all damn day as well.. But i'm not singling you guys out, you're just in the line of fire when i decided to speak on it.

but i always see several people on this board just posting up pointless ass nonsense posts that contribute absolutely nothing to modeling..layitlow...or anything in general. I'm glad you got a day off work, go spend time with your woman, go shovel snow, go volunteer at the red cross...whatever

Dont be surprised if you see all these retarded topics disappear soon.

yes, i'm in bad mood, yes i'm being a dick, *GET OVER IT*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

OK IM OVER IT :biggrin: 

WHY TAKE THE TOPICS AWAY? IT DOES GIVE A ORGINIZED CHAOS KIND OF WORTHLESS POSTING SPOT.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ryan cool out man

relax.
its christmas.


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 10:31 PM~9530889
> *OK IM OVER IT :biggrin:
> 
> WHY TAKE THE TOPICS AWAY? IT DOES GIVE A ORGINIZED CHAOS KIND OF WORTHLESS POSTING SPOT.....
> *


why do you feel the need to post up nothing?










































this is so cool...we need a topic to do this.....
































































:biggrin: check that one out...maybe i'll copy and paste it 85 times in a row :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES ITS POINTLESS, ILL GIVE YA THAT. BUT UM......UH.... UM..... DAMMIT, I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO ANSWER THAT ONE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ANYWAYS , HOW ABOUT A BAG OF THAT CHROME FLAKE?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 10:35 PM~9530900
> *YES ITS POINTLESS, ILL GIVE YA THAT. BUT UM......UH.... UM..... DAMMIT, I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO ANSWER THAT ONE.
> *


it's because you're wrong...and you know it.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 10:35 PM~9530902
> *ANYWAYS , HOW ABOUT A BAG OF THAT CHROME FLAKE?
> *


be my guest
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 09:33 PM~9530893
> *why do you feel the need to post up nothing?
> this is so cool...we need a topic to do this.....
> :biggrin:  check that one out...maybe i'll copy and paste it 85 times in a row  :uh:
> *


in a way i agree with both of you. there is way too much whoring goin on ESPECIALLY in this topic, but at the same timethis topic is a good spot to almost chat sometimes. i remember when i was on night shift and we use to just bs and help each other out all night long in here. us guys that r up late for whatever reason, get almost no love in the other topics. ex: unless we ask a questionat a primetime in the middle of the day, it almost never gets answered.....

just my .02


and ryan answer my pm when u get a chance. ill be at the PO on the 3rd...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

paypal sent , can i use a smiliey here? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 07:58 PM~9530695
> *you guys post the stupidest shit i've ever seen...
> let's post up blank space because we are bored..yay!!!
> go read a book or build something if you are bored.
> *




ban them! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 25 2007, 10:38 PM~9530919
> *in a way i agree with both of you. there is way too much whoring goin on ESPECIALLY in this topic, but at the same timethis topic is a good spot to almost chat sometimes. i remember when i was on night shift and we use to just bs and help each other out all night long in here. us guys that r up late for whatever reason, get almost no love in the other topics. ex: unless we ask a questionat a primetime in the middle of the day, it almost never gets answered.....
> 
> just my .02
> and ryan answer my pm when u get a chance. ill be at the PO on the 3rd...
> *


that's fine...chat about stuff..make useful posts, all cool.

but making posts with little to no content, just for the sake of posting, is retarded, and will get these topics deleted with a ninja quickness


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 25 2007, 07:07 PM~9531607
> *that's fine...chat about stuff..make useful posts, all cool.
> 
> but making posts with little to no content, just for the sake of posting, is retarded, and will get these topics deleted with a ninja quickness
> *



did he see my jokes?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

guess not


----------



## BODINE

everyone have a good x mas ?


we did it was fun giving presents :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

we had a good christmas, just struggling to come up with money to pay rent now.. need 400 more


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone need a 2wire router/modem/wireless thing, its got all that all in one, it only works with at&t, got im sure everything that came with it too.


----------



## tyhodge07

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and *4 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: 81cutty, CHITOWN, BIGDEBO, 1badassMALIBU

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: spikekid999, TIME MACHINE, TiggerLS, PoFolkz, *Dsnvogues*, SOLOW Models, menotyou

:wave:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Anyone awake?!


----------



## tyhodge07

me and i see someone else hno:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## SOLOW Models

whats going on?


----------



## tyhodge07

notta, bout to eat some nuggets :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models

:werd:


----------



## tyhodge07

and dont have any damn bbq sauce  stuck with ketchup now :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## mademan

anyone looking for a digital camera? I just picked up a new one so my old one is up for sale/trade. Its been a great camera for me, and its easy to use. the paint is a bit worn on the corners but it works hella good.

its an older model(2004) Fuji Finepix A205 2.0megapixel 3x optical zoom, it uses XD cards but does not come with one. with a standard 1gig card it holds 1600 pictures.

heres a few pics taken with it:


























im interested i trades in cadillac stuff, pegasus wires, detail stuff, etc . 
but please be reasonable.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 25 2007, 10:01 PM~9532874-->
> 
> 
> 
> notta, bout to eat some nuggets :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Dec 25 2007, 10:07 PM~9532904
> *and dont have any damn bbq sauce  stuck with ketchup now :uh:
> *


want some creamy sauce with them 'nuggets'? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2007, 06:53 PM~9537344
> *anyone looking for a digital camera? I just picked up a new one so my old one is up for sale/trade. Its been a great camera for me, and its easy to use. the paint is a bit worn on the corners but it works hella good.
> 
> its an older model(2004) Fuji Finepix A205 2.0megapixel 3x optical zoom, it uses XD cards but does not come with one. with a standard 1gig card it holds 1600 pictures.
> 
> heres a few pics taken with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im interested i trades in cadillac stuff, pegasus wires, detail stuff, etc .
> but please be reasonable.
> *



How much bro


----------



## mademan

sup f*ckers?

walmart had a shitload o 4 packs tday fr boxing day sale. 16.00 for a pack.
I got these:








got this for xmas too:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 26 2007, 11:46 PM~9539592
> *How much bro
> *


id much rather trade for cadillac stuff, cause I dont really know what to ask.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

morning fools!


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 27 2007, 06:16 PM~9544648
> *morning fools!
> *


sup bro?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.rhapsody.com/tilatequila/videos...veudirtyversion

i'd hit it..... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it.... and hit it....


----------



## Ronin

got a new ride


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was looking at one of those in blue.....


----------



## spikekid999

my grandma has a 2000 blazar just like that and had to get the tranny changed a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 27 2007, 09:48 PM~9547082
> *i was looking at one of those in blue.....
> *


they had a extreme but i wasnt feeling the stripes


----------



## rollinoldskoo

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
15 Members: rollinoldskoo, Waco, mademan, dade county, 87burb, cruzinlow, logan17, modelsbyroni, 8-Ball, Linc, Dsnvogues, ElRafa, low4oshow, spikekid999, lonnie

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 11:58 PM~9547251
> *my grandma has a 2000 blazar just like that and had to get the tranny changed a couple weeks ago.
> *


their common for problems, my mom had problems every other month, it was always something different, it sat more t han she got to drive it, than she finally just got rid of it. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9548299
> *their common for problems, my mom had problems every other month, it was always something different, it sat more t han she got to drive it, than she finally just got rid of it. :uh:
> *


same for one of my homies here....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 01:54 AM~9548299
> *their common for problems, my mom had problems every other month, it was always something different, it sat more t han she got to drive it, than she finally just got rid of it. :uh:
> *


the only problem theyve had was the battery not keeping a charge. other then that no problems till my aunt took it on a trip to go see her kids on thanks giving i think and the tranny went out. when they brought it to the shop they were told that they are common for goin at about 160K miles


----------



## rollinoldskoo

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
10 Members: rollinoldskoo, dAt yG tYr0nE, low4oshow, mademan, Jesse_Pecina5, cruzinlow, sanchostattoos, spikekid999, hearse driver, SOLOW Models

still a lot of ninjas out there....


----------



## mademan

sup everyone? anyone workin on anything tonight?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

working on ...... nothing.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 27 2007, 09:15 PM~9548467
> *working on ...... nothing.....
> *



x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

went to the beach earlier today..... been lazy since then....










http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...hiking/3rd-dip/

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

same, im just messin with the new cam, trying to figure it out


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah , i pulled out the 68 i fucked up, got the paint stripped off , getting ready to prime it, cant wait to see those hide away grilles.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 02:21 AM~9548520
> *same, im just messin with the new cam, trying to figure it out
> *


im also messin with the cam takin all sorts a pics


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 12:28 AM~9548571
> *im also messin with the cam takin all sorts a pics
> *


im trying to figure out lighting mainly, I finally got the macro thing figured out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 27 2007, 09:28 PM~9548571
> *im also messin with the cam takin all sorts a pics
> *


pics of your ma? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 01:30 AM~9548595
> *im trying to figure out lighting mainly, I finally got the macro thing figured out.
> *


you get pm?

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

I POSTED A LINK A FEW DAYS AGO ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN LIGHT BOX.. I GUESS NO ONE CHECKS THE LINKS OUT I POST


----------



## tyhodge07

DAMN SERVER :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :uh: DAMN SERVER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i know


it just gave me one post then another after it said i didnt post the first one


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2007, 12:54 AM~9548786
> *you get pm?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


hadnt had time to check. I will now though.


----------



## tyhodge07

IGHT, IM OUT GOT TO WAKE UP EARLY AGAIN FOR THIS STUPID ASS CLASS :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 12:56 AM~9548804
> *I POSTED A LINK A FEW DAYS AGO ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN LIGHT BOX.. I GUESS NO ONE CHECKS THE LINKS OUT I POST
> *


A LIGHT BOX? ALLI USE IS WHITE 36'' MASKING PAPER AND THE 100WATT DINING ROOM LIGHTS.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 01:03 AM~9548862
> *IGHT, IM OUT GOT TO WAKE UP EARLY AGAIN FOR THIS STUPID ASS CLASS :uh:
> *


cya. i gotta get up early and shovel driveways for a couple old ladies. But im watching season 1 of rides, that I got for xmas on dvd :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 03:05 AM~9548871
> *
> A LIGHT BOX? ALLI USE IS WHITE 36'' MASKING PAPER AND THE 100WATT DINING ROOM LIGHTS.....
> *


I BET IT WORKS ABOUT AS GOOD AS THAT LIGHT BAR YOU MADE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2007, 03:05 AM~9548875
> *cya. i gotta get up early and shovel driveways for a couple old ladies. But im watching season 1 of rides, that I got for  xmas on dvd :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, IWAS ABOUT TO ASK WHAT STATION IT WAS ON UNTIL U SAID DVD


----------



## tyhodge07

3AM, CANT SLEEP, GOT TO WAKE UP AT 7:45AM :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 01:06 AM~9548879
> *I BET IT WORKS ABOUT AS GOOD AS THAT LIGHT BAR YOU MADE  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU ..... :biggrin: 

HOW GOOD DOES IT WORK TYLER...? :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 AM~9548975
> *FUCK YOU ..... :biggrin:
> 
> HOW GOOD DOES IT WORK TYLER...? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

alright im out, ill try to get 3 hours of sleep i guess


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:17 AM~9549155
> *alright im out, ill try to get 3 hours of sleep i guess
> *


im out to 


im off friday and saturday


friday im going to see Jeff Dunham....

:0 

http://www.jeffdunham.com


he is good !!


----------



## BODINE

December


1 Phoenix AZ The Celebrity Theatre 7pm SOLD OUT
1 Phoenix AZ The Celebrity Theatre 10pm Second Show Added!!
2 Valencia CA Fundraiser for the Santa Clarita Emergency Winter Shelter Christ Lutheran Church Tickets to purchase
call 661 259-0200 SOLD OUT
6-9 San Jose CA San Jose Improv SOLD OUT
13-16 Schaumberg IL Chicago Improv SOLD OUT
27 Charlotte NC Belk Theatre SOLD OUT
28 Mobile AL Civic Center SOLD OUT
29 Daytona Beach FL Peabody Auditorium SOLD OUT
30 Ft. Pierce FL Sunrise Theatre 7pm SOLD OUT
30 Ft. Pierce FL Sunrise Theatre 3pm Second Show Added!! SOLD OUT
31 Tampa FL Morsani Hall SOLD OUT

got mine in august :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2007, 12:04 AM~9548381
> *the only problem theyve had was the battery not keeping a charge. other then that no problems till my aunt took it on a trip to go see her kids on thanks giving i think and the tranny went out. when they brought it to the shop they were told that they are common for goin at about 160K miles
> *


i had problems at 55k the electrical problem is common S10s/blazers are known for relay problems 20 dollar fix tops when you find the relay


----------



## tyhodge07

finally reached friday, i got about 2 hours of sleep before i had to go to that clase, its 8:30-4:30 and she let us go at 10 an put us down for being there until 4:30, so i got to catch up on some sleep :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

where the hell has wagonguy been at :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 03:41 PM~9551479
> *where the hell has wagonguy been at :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: been wounderin the samething myself


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he aint been on myspace either :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

who you thinkin :dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59143


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dont know

i got an idea tho,,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mornin fools , i got another night off, let the whoring begin....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 05:41 PM~9552277
> *i dont know
> 
> i got an idea tho,,
> *


me too.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 05:41 PM~9552277
> *i dont know
> 
> i got an idea tho,,
> *


me too.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 05:43 PM~9552290
> *mornin fools , i got another night off, let the whoring begin....
> *


 Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
purecandy az Dec 2007 109 113 1.35%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,532 85 1.02%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,618 82 0.98%
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,056 79 0.94%
SIC'N'TWISTED Jun 2005 15,508 74 0.88%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,606 57 0.68%
bmfjeezy Sep 2007 234 52 0.62%
-SUPER62- Dec 2005 2,000 44 0.53%
MR1450 May 2005 9,309 42 0.50%
Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 14,340 42 0.50%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 06:02 PM~9552366
> *allright , how long will it last before a mod gets pissy?
> *


huh


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you wernt here the other day , i got in trouble.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you wernt here the other day , i got in trouble.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you wernt here the other day , i got in trouble.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you wernt here the other day , i got in trouble.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 05:04 PM~9552386
> *you wernt here the other day , i got in trouble.....
> *


for whoring? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep in the night crews own topic......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

server failure..... :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 05:08 PM~9552457
> *yep in the night crews own topic......
> *


probaly cuz making 100 post , and say supposivly the server did it ...lol


----------



## BODINE

dont keep hittin the button and it wont do it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i like server failure....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why not? why you gotta bitch?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why not? why you gotta bitch?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why not? why you gotta bitch?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why not? why you gotta bitch?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aint bitchin jus wonderin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok , just answering....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

JUS ADKNOWLEDGING


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammmmmmn aww hell i was gonna correct ya , but i cant spell aknoledge either! lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but i spelled it the right way


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea i did

get a dictionary


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea i did

get a dictionary


----------



## hoodstar

any one know of any model show's coming up?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NO YOU DIDNT... TRY AGAIN....


----------



## tyhodge07

this server is a piece of shit :angry:


----------



## old low&slo

acknowledge
acknowledging
I think thats how you spell it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THE OLD GUY WINS THE PRIZE.....


----------



## old low&slo

allright what I win ??????
my luck probably a knucklesandwich or somethin lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

A FREE HEARSE RIDE....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 07:54 PM~9553286
> *A FREE HEARSE RIDE....
> *


aaaahhh no I think I will pass on that one.


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, what his sig says


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 06:16 PM~9553503
> *yea, what his sig says
> *


????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 08:17 PM~9553507
> *????
> *


ok, what snoop is sayin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 06:21 PM~9553530
> *ok, what snoop is sayin
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 08:38 PM~9553690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he's sayin no. he dotn want a ride int he hearse


and 
uhhhh, nerd?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiG3_Qjjd6w


----------



## blueouija

Hey guys... what's up?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn that took some time....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 08:42 PM~9553733
> *damn that took some time....
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit


----------



## blueouija

Holy Repost Batman!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ssh.......


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 09:13 PM~9554213
> *ssh.......
> *



did that only count as one post? LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 09:22 PM~9554267
> *yep....
> *



lol damn glitches...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yeah , damn glitches!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 09:29 PM~9554311
> *yeah , damn glitches!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was bored tonight , so i started posting my videos...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QduIjZfjxdY


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was bored tonight , so i started posting my videos...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QduIjZfjxdY


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 08:18 PM~9554809
> *i was bored tonight , so i started posting my videos...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QduIjZfjxdY
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9554821
> *
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xG7Uzlz9VrA


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 09:19 PM~9554821
> *
> *


I didnt give you free shit just to blow up !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5 bucks at big lots i didnt prime it , the paint ate the plastic....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

part 2....


http://youtube.com/watch?v=G_K9ZPS3bTY


----------



## tyhodge07

that one did it..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

watch the very end of the snake video..... ''siamese cat''


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 09:24 PM~9554878
> *5 bucks at big lots i didnt prime it , the paint ate the plastic....
> *



I WANT THE WHEELS THEM !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it had stocks on it...... the 28s are going on the 70 i got from you....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9554821
> *
> *


the m80 didnt do enough damage


----------



## tyhodge07

280/218 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

waking the crackhead videos are next......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9555007
> *waking the crackhead videos are next......
> *


281/219 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 08:38 PM~9555017
> *281/219  :0
> *


gotcha


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 28 2007, 08:37 PM~9555007
> *waking the crackhead videos are next......
> *


pt 1

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Zu4yqYHW4o


----------



## tyhodge07

what happened, it just stopped, use windows movie maker and join each vid together so its just one.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its two videos , some chicks pulled up and said to take a pic , i saw tits , so i did, part 2 is next .....


----------



## tyhodge07

what would i need to do or use to rethread something, what im wanting to do is make the threads go higher on a shaft of a shock so i can cut some of the bottom of the shaft off to make it sit lower..


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:
you know RO


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 10:56 PM~9555161
> *what would i need to do or use to rethread something, what im wanting to do is make the threads go higher on a shaft of a shock so i can cut some of the bottom of the shaft off to make it sit lower..
> *


https://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_deta...x?ItemCode=TM15


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 28 2007, 11:02 PM~9555191
> *https://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_deta...x?ItemCode=TM15
> *


so the bottom screw plate i pretty much just screw it in the as far up as i need to go than itll just raise the threads up?


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=39384
heres a cheaper one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2007, 01:10 PM~9552469
> *dont keep hittin the button and it wont do it
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 11:04 PM~9555200
> *so the bottom screw plate i pretty much just screw it in the as far up as i need to go than itll just raise the threads up?
> *


it cuts new threads bro


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 28 2007, 11:21 PM~9555330
> *it cuts new threads bro
> *


yea i know.. the one you posted looked different than the one i found that was cheaper, the cheaper one looking at it i understand how it works now.. ill have to pick it up and try it out.. the only problem, i dont know the size of the shaft, so i need to make sure the kit will be able to work with what i need it to work for.


----------



## Ronin

do you order a lot from these guy ry how fast are they


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 28 2007, 11:29 PM~9555392
> *do you order a lot from these guy ry how fast are they
> *


from harbor freight? i dont order, they got a place by my moms that i go to.. they got really good prices on a bunch of stuff tho. if you sign up for their email shit, they send you coupons all the time.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 09:30 PM~9555399
> *from harbor freight? i dont order, they got a place by my moms that i go to.. they got really good prices on a bunch of stuff tho. if you sign up for their email shit, they send you coupons all the time.
> *


nah micro tools


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 28 2007, 10:36 PM~9555448
> *nah micro tools
> *


i ordered from them once. sent super fast and even sent me a freebie!


----------



## tyhodge07

ahh, ive never ordered from micro tools.. i actually try to stay away from ordering if i can, shipping costs pretty much make it the same or more than what i can just drive and pick stuff up for around here.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9555354
> *yea i know.. the one you posted looked different than the one i found that was cheaper, the cheaper one looking at it i understand how it works now.. ill have to pick it up and try it out.. the only problem, i dont know the size of the shaft, so i need to make sure the kit will be able to work with what i need it to work for.
> *


get a cheap caliper while you are at harbor freight


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 28 2007, 10:50 PM~9555529
> *get a cheap caliper while you are at harbor freight
> *


shit i need 1 of those.....


----------



## BODINE

just got back from jeff dunham

its really funny

and he had an opening act , a comedian name Jersey << anyone heard of him 

he was real good


----------



## BODINE

you think this would be good to get for airbrush?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=93657


----------



## SOLOW Models

Whats up everyone? :wave:


----------



## twinn




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2007, 01:50 AM~9556518
> *
> *


 :0 twinn checking in :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

twinn working hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2007, 01:53 AM~9556529
> *twinn working hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


where you work?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 01:57 AM~9556549
> *where you work?
> *


or what you workin on :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

twinn gonna be a part of the night crew for a bit??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look at the difference between the two cragars,they both came the same width as the front one did,
but the back one is way deeper.
i used the dish from an 1109.


















and notice how i sanded the back tire with 60 grit to get a realistic look.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 28 2007, 11:50 PM~9555529
> *get a cheap caliper while you are at harbor freight
> *


ive been wanting to get one, but id only use it about once a year, lol ive seen some plastic ones around a couple bucks, are they very accurate, i just need it for 1 thing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u doin with the rest of those 1109s?







> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:22 PM~9556645
> *look at the difference between the two cragars,they both came the same width as the front one did,
> but the back one is way deeper.
> i used the dish from an 1109.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and notice how i sanded the back tire with 60 grit to get a realistic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

guess im out a here....2:37am :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Dec 28, 2007 - 10:40 PM

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## jermbug

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

wheres hearse :dunno: 269/173


----------



## jermbug

im board


----------



## jermbug

sup tyler,where you been?


----------



## tyhodge07

here, doin same ol shit


----------



## jermbug

buildin your rc cars?


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes: finally finished up the one ive been working on for like 4 months now.. im waiting on some replied back from thsi guy thats supposed to buy it as a roller (no electronics) for the price of what they are new, i can then sell the electrnoics for 50 and profit 60 bucks off this :cheesy: if not than itll go on ebay where ill prolly get around 100-120 for it  im ready to start another project


----------



## jermbug

why is there so much b/s on here?


----------



## tyhodge07

its LIL


----------



## jermbug

but this a model car forum,this is not a place for b/s


----------



## tyhodge07

its a forum in general, everyone bs on them all them time, lol


----------



## jermbug

i have been looking on here for a while now,i seen where you and that candy66 guy said something about a monte(a car?)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 04:51 AM~9556914
> *i have been looking on here for a while now,i seen where you and that candy66 guy said something about a monte(a car?)
> *


na, monte is a dude on here.. well was, hes banned now


----------



## jermbug

Are you talkin about monteman?I HATE THAT BITCH


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 04:54 AM~9556927
> *Are you talkin about monteman?I HATE THAT BITCH
> *


:yes: y u hate him?


----------



## jermbug

i know him personaly,he calls me every now and then(damn near everyday) from his cell phone.He slept with my wife while i was at work and she left me for him.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 04:58 AM~9556941
> *i know him personaly,he calls me every now and then(damn near everyday) from his cell phone.He slept with my wife while i was at work and she left me for him.
> *


:ugh: i bet i can guess whose behind this sn :0


----------



## jermbug

sn?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 05:01 AM~9556951
> *sn?
> *


yes byran


----------



## jermbug

naw homie my name is kenny,i hate him just like you.ill give you his ad if you want it.i got his cell phone number too


----------



## tyhodge07

post it up :uh:
the reason why i dont think this is "kenny" and is byran is cuz he said hes never been to indy, so how would he sleep with your "wife"


----------



## tyhodge07

oh and jermbug im pretty sure is 8balls old account before he changed and got the new 8ball account.. and letting "kenny" use his old one to get on so we wont know its "byron"


----------



## tyhodge07

8ball joined aug 2003 
jermbug joined aug 2003

8balls name is jeremy
jerm(short nickname for jeremy)bug claims to be "kenny" :uh:

monte.. come on now :uh:


----------



## jermbug

well he has family up there,Jeffery tompson,April meeks,and darrell meeks.ask around up there im sure there are some people that know them.plus his triplets are up there with april.check and see


----------



## tyhodge07

jermbug Posted on: Sep 8 2003, 11:01 AM
*last post for 4 years*

jermbug Posted on: Nov 5 2007, 02:17 PM
*first post after 4 years around the time monte claims he left the site*

:uh: i wasnt born yesterday bro :uh:


----------



## jermbug

you must have,go call him im sure you have his number.and im not your bro i don't even know you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug+Dec 29 2007, 05:18 AM~9556993-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must have,go call him im sure you have his number.and im not your bro* i don't even know you*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 04:23 AM~9556842
> *sup tyler,where you been?
> *


come on man :uh:


----------



## jermbug

i seen some one else call you by your name in another topic


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 05:21 AM~9557002
> *i seen some one else call you by your name in another topic
> *


bzzzzzzzz, wrong :uh: yo see them call me by ty  :uh:


----------



## jermbug

WRONG i seen it in another topic,go look


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 05:25 AM~9557010
> *WRONG i seen it in another topic,go look
> *


ok monte :uh: now your sounding more like yourself.. enjoy the time your on


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SOLOW Models, 8-Ball

:roflmao: signed off to make a new account real quick :uh: dumbass


----------



## jermbug

who's making a new account?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 05:32 AM~9557023
> *who's making a new account?
> *


:uh: ur still an idiot.. shit still hasnt changed :roflmao:


----------



## jermbug

souldn't you go tend to your crack baby?


----------



## tyhodge07

jermbugs profile:

Information
Home Page No Information
*Birthday 28 March 1985
Location Indianapolis, Indiana*
Interests No Information

8balls profile:

Information
Home Page No Information
*Birthday 28 March 1985
Location Indianapolis, Indiana*
Interests No Information

man, you both were born same day, same place, but different names, and ur on a sn "jermbug" monte ur an idiot.. atleast change shit up dumbass :uh: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 29 2007, 05:35 AM~9557026
> *souldn't you go tend to your crack baby?
> *


:roflmao: thats all you got?
shouldnt you tend to ur mommas dried up titty that uve sucked dry that past 15 years :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 29 2007, 03:37 AM~9557032
> *:roflmao: thats all you got?
> shouldnt you tend to ur mommas dried up titty that uve sucked dry that past 15 years :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

Status User is online! (Active in User Control Panel / PM Center)

who you writin now :roflmao: :tears: get the hell outta here loser :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

see monte, if you dont post shit nobody knows its you, but once you do, its a giveaway, you sound like an idiot everytime you talk :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

6 am


----------



## SOLOW Models

4:15 am hear


----------



## tyhodge07

im finally gettin tired.. i planned to go eat bob evans in the moring, but ill prolly sleep it away now, i guess ill go for lunch


----------



## tyhodge07

im off to bed :wave:


----------



## SOLOW Models

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

hey hearse driver i found a topic for you that you MIGHT like

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3349


----------



## southside groovin

hi folks :wave:


----------



## BODINE

what up :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

:wave:


----------



## old low&slo

man it has been really nice on here lately without you know who
no drama !!!!
I hope he aint gonna be back again with all the bullshit


----------



## BODINE

i been painting half the day :uh: 










































our kitchen


----------



## BODINE

where everyone at


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 10:30 PM~9562090
> *where everyone at
> *


im building and so is my girl








trying to get this done before the pro street build off








then work on my replica of my very first car


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 07:50 PM~9560435
> *i been painting half the day  :uh:
> our kitchen
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 10:43 PM~9562195
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you missed a wall


----------



## BODINE

no ididnt that wall has no stop point and goes to livingroom


----------



## Ronin

needs patterns or pin stripping


----------



## BODINE

not a big house only 1200sq ft


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 10:49 PM~9562248
> *not a big house only 1200sq ft
> *


least you got a house cant find shit around here


----------



## BODINE




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 30 2007, 12:36 AM~9562126
> *im building and so is my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get this done before the pro street build off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then work on my replica of my very first car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing your girl is buildin is lookin good. 
and i see the volare in the background of the bottom pic :biggrin: dont worry im buyin one off ebay lol,i gotta get a m/o for it on monday,payin $41 built, hall of a lot better then $60-75


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2007, 10:30 PM~9562090
> *where everyone at
> *


im trying to figure out this damn ipod!!! lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 29 2007, 11:51 PM~9562263
> *least you got a house cant find shit around here
> *


where you at?


----------



## old low&slo

hey bodine
kitchen looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
like the color


----------



## southside groovin

shit i spent all day paintin and buildin tools for my garage. 

got a homie that wants to sell me a SKS for $150. should i buy it. kinda got my heart set on an AK so i might go hit the gun show next weekend b4 i buy it...


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2007, 12:43 AM~9562195
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color, ours is just white and needs painted, we still need blinds for the window in it, got a blanket over it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

lalalalalala boring tonight


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 30 2007, 01:26 AM~9563199
> *lalalalalala boring tonight
> *


yup


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SOLOW Models

Anybody know if theres a how to on marble paint?


----------



## tyhodge07

no, its easy tho.. spray a color, let fully dry, than spray another color either wrap serran wrap on it or wad some up and dab it all over, i did the wad way, the other way seemed to hard.. i let it sit a minute or 2 before i did it also.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 30 2007, 01:26 AM~9563199
> *lalalalalala boring tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2007, 02:52 AM~9563405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 30 2007, 01:58 AM~9563439
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2007, 03:01 AM~9563466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SOLOW Models

thanks tyhodge07


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 03:16 AM~9563567
> *thanks tyhodge07
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## spikekid999

picked up this 1:24 scale 09 challenger done up like a 70 T/A challenger.

























also picked up a few lowrider hotwheels. a 71 rivi,drop top 64 continental,and a monte with a hollywood top


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a few of mine.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo RO u like my glass house so far?


----------



## SOLOW Models

Where cani get a grill like this? This is from MiniDreams:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Besides making it myself cuz id break it...


----------



## spikekid999

looks like he cut the center out of the original and but a mesh behind it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its easy to make.
just get some screening from a binder and cuz it to fit then glue it
then put it in a safe place.
then it wont break


----------



## SOLOW Models

cutting the stock grill open would be hard for me....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dremel tool


----------



## SOLOW Models

alright ima try it now. and ill post pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2007, 03:51 AM~9563741
> *hey peoples u like my glass house so far?
> any other advice?
> i want this to be my best model ever.
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models

Well i broke it :uh: good thing i have 2 grills...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol


----------



## SOLOW Models

Ill take my time next im haha


----------



## crxlowrider

patiants is a virtue my friend (spell check)


----------



## SOLOW Models

Anyone know if theres a 82 Chevy El Camino model kit?


----------



## tyhodge07

ne1 watch the ufc ppv tonight
if not chuck beat serra and stpiere beat hughs


----------



## crxlowrider

i went to another towns wal-mart which is like 30 minutes away from me well i picked up a 1966 chevelle wagon and a 1995 impala donk kit both for $18 not bad RIGHT .......... well on the way home doing 70mph my exaust decides to just DROP right at the cat so i pulled over to the side of the road looked down at it everything was still there and still together so i was doing 10 mph or less for about 5 miles then BAND the cherry bomb decides to just fall the fuck off so i limped my poor car home the resy of the way with NO exaust system at all i wired the rear part of the system up by a damn coat hanger i had in the car og did i forget to mention my car sits no more then 4 inches off the ground and my jack was at home :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Dec 30 2007, 02:59 AM~9563958
> *i went to another towns wal-mart which is like 30 minutes away from me well i picked up a 1966 chevelle wagon and a 1995 impala donk kit both for $18 not bad RIGHT .......... well on the way home doing 70mph my exaust decides to just DROP right at the cat so i pulled over to the side of the road looked down at it everything was still there and still together so i was doing 10 mph or less for about 5 miles then BAND the cherry bomb decides to just fall the fuck off so i limped my poor car home the resy of the way with NO exaust system at all i wired the rear part of the system up by a damn coat hanger i had in the car og did i forget to mention my car sits no more then 4 inches off the ground and my jack was at home          :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Karma  

dont shop at wallmart anymore


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9563945
> *Anyone know if theres a 82 Chevy El Camino model kit?
> *












they did once upon a time....  i got 3 of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

I know thats the one i saw! I love the grill for this year. Got any to sell or trade?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 02:22 PM~9567149
> *I know thats the one i saw! I love the grill for this year. Got any to sell or trade?
> *


i got them for like $30.....


----------



## SOLOW Models

Where at?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

my newest purchase.... :0 


ebay item number...

180200310919


----------



## spikekid999

haha i like the fryed egg in the pan


----------



## spikekid999

heres my latest and last purchase for a while

item # 280185522580


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 06:33 PM~9567678
> *heres my latest and last purchase for a while
> 
> item # 280185522580
> *


i never knew they kitted the volare.... :0


----------



## spikekid999

yup MPC did. for a unbuilt one usually goes for $60-75 and when i saw this i had to jump on it cuz i knew i wouldnt find another one this cheap


----------



## spikekid999

is anyone interested in a catalina kit?? i can pic it up tomorrow at the only place that sells models around here and they aint got much. i would also trade for a mopar kit. preferably a 74 plymouth roadrunner or 69 dodge dart or a 60s plymouth barracuda


----------



## spikekid999

anyone???


----------



## Kirby

Who got some color ideas for me? Its for my project watermelon. The INT is the same as the body color except for the seats and door panels...what color should those be? I'm thinkin a flat white maybe? It might look too plain tho...Whats your idea??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

walmart bye bye :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Kirby

that looks exactly like mine, cept we dont even have cans left or kits. Those mini mites any good?


----------



## spikekid999

like you just bring you camera to walmart n snap a pic lol. i gotta go to town tomorrow,ill see what they got left,if anything


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 01:33 AM~9570451
> *that looks exactly like mine, cept we dont even have cans left or kits. Those mini mites any good?
> *


idk i aint had one b4
its only 50 now.
prolly be reduced by tomorow


----------



## tyhodge07

i should check my wally world out again, last time i went it was fully stocked, lol.. they were even stocking more :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 01:56 AM~9570669
> *i should check my wally world out again, last time i went it was fully stocked, lol.. they were even stocking more :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 12:56 AM~9570669
> *i should check my wally world out again, last time i went it was fully stocked, lol.. they were even stocking more :0
> *


You havnt left the house in 2 months tho, right? :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 01:59 AM~9570696
> *You havnt left the house in 2 months tho, right?  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


i leave almost everyday, just not to walmart, lol..
i left today, went and ate at tgi fridays, got about 30 bucks in food and drinks and the guy charged us only 11 bucks, didnt charge us for anydrinks :biggrin: he got a good tip tho, i think thats why he does it for the tip to pocket hisself


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 12:33 AM~9570451
> *that looks exactly like mine, cept we dont even have cans left or kits. Those mini mites any good?
> *


i just got back from ours and its all gone now :angry: 

damn puzzles


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## spikekid999

who the hell would rather do puzzles then build models  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

google sometimes.. what does this have to do with paint job colors :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

Flesh tones? you need to turn safe search on...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 02:55 AM~9570988
> *Flesh tones? you need to turn safe search on...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:06 AM~9571050
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 didnt get the one with the harddrive? 
if u didnt get one, my buddies 360 is sittin right here and he cant send it in they keep bullshittin him because he isnt the registered user, he bought it offline.. but anyways ill see if he'll sell his hd


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:06 AM~9571054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that one too :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 02:08 AM~9571062
> *:0 didnt get the one with the harddrive?
> if u didnt get one, my buddies 360 is sittin right here and he cant send it in they keep bullshittin him because he isnt the registered user, he bought it offline.. but anyways ill see if he'll sell his hd
> *


let me know 

this has a 256mb ,,,good enough for now


----------



## BODINE

my old car


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 02:07 AM~9571061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooo spokes, what are your plans for those?


----------



## BODINE

also my old car :angry:  

JUICED!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 02:12 AM~9571088
> *ooo spokes, what are your plans for those?
> *


those are gone , i might have a gew sets left ill check , if i do there yours :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

brothers old car


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 02:13 AM~9571095
> *those are gone , i might have a gew sets left ill check , if i do there yours :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: Just need to know where to send payment


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 02:15 AM~9571107
> *:thumbsup: Just need to know where to send payment
> *


no payment if i got some 

FREEBIE
ZERO 
NADA !!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 02:15 AM~9571104
> *brothers old car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happend to your old cars and his? Why trade em off?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:10 AM~9571076
> *let me know
> 
> this has a 256mb ,,,good enough for now
> *


ill call him tomorrow. im sure he wouldnt care since his xbox is broke anyways.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:11 AM~9571081
> *my old car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and now ur brothers :0


----------



## BODINE

silver one is now my brothers and he painted black


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:21 AM~9571129
> *silver one is now my brothers and he painted black
> *


oh, i just knew it was black, whyd he paint the silver black  black scratches easy and u see every little spot of dirt.. he wants it pink now :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 02:21 AM~9571134
> *oh, i just knew it was black, whyd he paint the silver black  black scratches easy and u see every little spot of dirt.. he wants it pink now  :0
> *


yup


----------



## BODINE

another old one 

we just cant keep a car ...lol


----------



## BODINE

and another


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:25 AM~9571153
> *another old one
> 
> we just cant keep a car ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me neither, i didnt get my first car until i was 17 almost 18, from 18-20 i went through 16 different cars  i bought did shit to it, sold


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:26 AM~9571156
> *and another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who got this one.. i think ill get me a gbody next :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 02:27 AM~9571167
> *who got this one.. i think ill get me a gbody next :cheesy:
> *


got stripped of good stuff now it wenr to some racecar driver :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:30 AM~9571177
> *got stripped of good stuff now it wenr to some racecar driver :0
> *


that races in demo :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BODINE, importmadness, ibuildweniblazeum, SOLOW Models, spikekid999, bmfjeezy, CNDYBLU66SS




who is the ninjas :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 03:44 AM~9571227
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BODINE, importmadness, ibuildweniblazeum, SOLOW Models, spikekid999, bmfjeezy, CNDYBLU66SS
> who is the ninjas  :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## SOLOW Models




----------



## BODINE

anyone ridin on 4'2 :0 ?



:uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models

?


----------



## BODINE

WTF wheres TY?


----------



## BODINE

damn i gotta get to bed , i got 7.5 ours before work


----------



## tyhodge07

im here, watch this vid.. about what hotels do before new people stay there.. better think next time :0
http://www.bestviral.com/video/6629/dont_e...m_hotel_glasses


----------



## tyhodge07

these people jus tmoved in next door to us in this really ran down place, you can see from the outside into a bedroom, busted windows, their using storm windows as their windows.. they dont have gutters, their roof is caving in.. we looked in it before the floor was falling through in some rooms, they dont even have a door knob or locks on the front door, and they live in there every night :roflmao: even for a week with no power or heat :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh:


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 02:43 PM~9574474
> *these people jus tmoved in next door to us in this really ran down place, you can see from the outside into a bedroom, busted windows, their using storm windows as their windows.. they dont have gutters, their roof is caving in.. we looked in it before the floor was falling through in some rooms, they dont even have a door knob or locks on the front door, and they live in there every night :roflmao: even for a week with no power or heat :0
> *


i did that for a while . the house i inherited i couldnt get the damn water turned on . it took forever to get the power on. we had a honda generator running 24 hours a day , the city does not like that at all. still dicking with the water department. they dont understand about being handed a house thats been in the family for 60 years, no matter we have the same last name and all. they want papers papers and more papers. both of our houses have just been passed through the generations. the house i live in now is deeded to my great-great-grandparents , who are long dead, but no city people gave us any crap....... :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 02:20 AM~9571484
> *im here, watch this vid.. about what hotels do before new people stay there.. better think next time :0
> http://www.bestviral.com/video/6629/dont_e...m_hotel_glasses
> *



MAN, THAT'S SOME KRAZY SHIT THERE. I WORKED IN A BIG MAJOR HOTEL (MARRIOTT) AND DID NOT KNOW THAT. I WILL CHECK FIRST THING WHEN I RETURN TO WORK ON WEDNESDAY AND ASK THE HOUSEKEEPERS HOW THEY KLEAN THOSE GLASSES. I WILL ALSO LET THE EXECTUVIVES COMMITTEE KNOW OF THESE FINDING AND TO BE AWARE OF WHAT'S GOING ON.

I KNOW THAT THE BED SHEETS DO NOT GET CHANGED ON YOUR STAY UNLESS REQUESTED.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 01:43 PM~9574474
> *these people jus tmoved in next door to us in this really ran down place, you can see from the outside into a bedroom, busted windows, their using storm windows as their windows.. they dont have gutters, their roof is caving in.. we looked in it before the floor was falling through in some rooms, they dont even have a door knob or locks on the front door, and they live in there every night :roflmao: even for a week with no power or heat :0
> *


THE COUNTY CAN HAVE THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE REPAIR ALL THE BROKEN ITEMS BEFORE RENTING IT OUT. BUT THE LAWS CAN BE DIFFERENT WHERE YOU LIVE.

ANY PICTURES OF THE HOUSE?


----------



## spikekid999

well i went to walmart and alls they had was three 1:4 scale hemis,one mighty mini air brush,and one box of 2 desplay cases,some glue,some paint and all on clearance. sorry for the shitty pic









and i went to falk pharmacy and they got two 70 montes,4 57 chrysler 300s,one testors 80 firebird,two testors 80 camaros,and one or two testors corvettes,one 41 woody,one ford lightning,two 65 elcos,one 66 chevelle,one 55 chev prostreet, two older vw bugs,one catalina,one 71 hemi cuda,,one chevy ssr, and a bunch of nascar stock cars


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 05:44 PM~9574965
> *THE COUNTY CAN HAVE THE OWNER OF THE HOUSE REPAIR ALL THE BROKEN ITEMS BEFORE RENTING IT OUT. BUT THE LAWS CAN BE DIFFERENT WHERE YOU LIVE.
> 
> ANY PICTURES OF THE HOUSE?
> *


its a real ran down trailor  i would get pics but i dont want to be caught taking pics of their place when their home, and their always home.. i seen it in the paper and it said "handymans special, you fix it its yours" so i guess they just gave it away thinking someone would fix it up.. i dont see these people fixing it up


----------



## tyhodge07

everyone stayin home for the night :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

theres like a 6 in. gap between the fridge and the wall and i looked over at my daughter shes trying different angles to get back there to get the car :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

i am


----------



## mademan

happy new year eryone, im out to party!! everyone stay safe!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me too
[sadly]








I FOUND THE WHEEL GUYS!
IM PUTTING IT ON RIGHT NOW!!


YES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 04:50 PM~9575000
> *well i went to walmart and alls they had was three 1:4 scale hemis,one mighty mini air brush,and one box of 2 desplay cases,some glue,some paint and all on clearance. sorry for the shitty pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i went to falk pharmacy and they got two 70 montes,4 57 chrysler 300s,one testors 80 firebird,two testors 80 camaros,and one or two testors corvettes,one 41 woody,one ford lightning,two 65 elcos,one 66 chevelle,one 55 chev prostreet, two older vw bugs,one catalina,one 71 hemi cuda,,one chevy ssr, and a bunch of nascar stock cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would like to have one of those old bugz


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

actually i wanted a 66 elco today


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 06:18 PM~9576752
> *everyone stayin home for the night :dunno:
> *


NORMA'S WORKING TILL 1AM, IT'S JUST ME AND NICHOLAS TONIGHT.


----------



## betoscustoms

I MAY HAVE A CONTEST TONIGHT FOR THOSE WHO STAY HOME. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 08:30 PM~9576840
> *I MAY HAVE A CONTEST TONIGHT FOR THOSE WHO STAY HOME. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I'LL BE HOME TONIGHT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 07:30 PM~9576840
> *I MAY HAVE A CONTEST TONIGHT FOR THOSE WHO STAY HOME. :cheesy:
> *


im here....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 06:32 PM~9576850
> *:0  :biggrin: I'LL BE HOME TONIGHT!
> *


KOOL, I WILL CHECK TO SEE WHAT I HAVE TO GIVE AWAY :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont drink and drive, but i do drink and make bonfires.......tonight is going to be :barf:


----------



## betoscustoms

MIDNIGHT CALIFORNIA TIME IT'S 6:35PM HERE


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 09:26 PM~9576811
> *i would like to have one of those old bugz
> *


i think its like $13. send me $18 and ill get one for ya and mail it out :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 09:34 PM~9576869
> *KOOL, I WILL CHECK TO SEE WHAT I HAVE TO GIVE AWAY :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 08:30 PM~9576840
> *I MAY HAVE A CONTEST TONIGHT FOR THOSE WHO STAY HOME. :cheesy:
> *


ILL BE HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what kind of contest? i hope its multiplr choice, im allready drunk.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 31 2007, 06:44 PM~9576943
> *what kind of contest? i hope its multiplr choice, im allready drunk.....
> *


KOOL, :biggrin: THE BIG PRIZE IS FOR THE SOBRIERITY TEST!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 08:49 PM~9576991
> *KOOL,  :biggrin: THE BIG PRIZE IS FOR THE SOBRIERITY TEST!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

SO THE CONTEST IS GOING TO BE AT MIDNIGHT?


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Ill be here too.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 07:54 PM~9577018
> *SO THE CONTEST IS GOING TO BE AT MIDNIGHT?
> *


what contest?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 09:26 PM~9576811
> *i would like to have one of those old bugz
> *


I would have snagged the 2 green montes


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Dec 31, 2007 - 05:23 PM

a lot of time left here....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 09:23 PM~9577177
> *Time is now: Dec 31, 2007 - 05:23 PM
> 
> a lot of time left here....
> *


it is 9:25 pm here :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 07:49 PM~9576991
> *KOOL,  :biggrin: THE BIG PRIZE IS FOR THE SOBRIERITY TEST!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i fail...... :barf:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:23 PM~9577175
> *I would have snagged the 2 green montes
> *


im not into anything there besides the 57 300s and i already got one but i need a chassis and i really dont wanna buy one just for the chassis


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 10:40 PM~9577301
> *im not into anything there besides the 57 300s and i already got one but i need a chassis and i really dont wanna buy one just for the chassis
> *


hey homie
you sure do love them mopars huh !!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

9:41....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 05:40 PM~9577301
> *im not into anything there besides the 57 300s and i already got one but i need a chassis and i really dont wanna buy one just for the chassis
> *


how much are the 70 monte kits? shipped?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:41 PM~9577305
> *hey homie
> you sure do love them mopars huh !!!!
> *


yes i do, its what i grew up around :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:49 PM~9577354
> *how much are the 70 monte kits? shipped?
> *


i believe there $12 each i know shipping for one is about $4.60


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 10:51 PM~9577364
> *yes i do, its what i grew up around :biggrin:
> *


its cool homie :biggrin: 
I like chevys and rivi's 
hey what ever blows your skirt up right !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 05:53 PM~9577385
> *its cool homie  :biggrin:
> I like chevys and rivi's
> hey what ever blows your skirt up right !!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: i hope u scottish or samoan.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:53 PM~9577385
> *its cool homie  :biggrin:
> I like chevys and rivi's
> hey what ever blows your skirt up right !!!
> *


lol yup


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:55 PM~9577396
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: i hope u scottish or samoan.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 05:55 PM~9577397
> *lol yup
> *


u too??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: i kno u not samoan.....


----------



## tyhodge07

hmmm
hmmmmmmmmm
hmmmmmmmmm
hmmm
hmmmmmmmmm
hmmmmmmmmm
hmmm
yea :0


----------



## old low&slo

lmao knew I was gonna catch shit for sayin that !!!
it's an old school sayin means like whatever floats your boat turns you on etc.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:58 PM~9577418
> *u too??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: i kno u not samoan.....
> *


lol im not scottish either....but i dont mind seein some hot bitches skirt get blowed up :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 08:35 PM~9576874
> *MIDNIGHT CALIFORNIA TIME IT'S 6:35PM HERE
> *


damn!! that will be 2am my time :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Dec 31 2007, 05:53 PM~9577385-->
> 
> 
> 
> its cool homie  :biggrin:
> I like chevys and rivi's
> hey what ever blows *your* skirt up right !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 06:01 PM~9577437
> *lol im not scottish either....but i dont mind seein some hot bitches skirt get blowed up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 11:04 PM~9577445
> *damn!! that will be 2am my time  :0
> *


3 am my time


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 11:04 PM~9577445
> *damn!! that will be 2am my time  :0
> *


1am my time.. we get to bang pans before you, haha :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn wtf.. a damn server error on new years eve :uh: should half the drunks be out tonight.. i gues everyone playin it safe this year :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 11:07 PM~9577468
> *1am my time.. we get to bang pans before you, haha  :biggrin:
> *


no it wont, i think itll be 3 am :0  florida is an hour ahead not behind


----------



## old low&slo

damn they lightin off fireworks in my neigborhood already
and it's only 11:15
well sounds like fireworks anyway ???????


----------



## BODINE

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...eorVideo001.flv


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 10:22 PM~9577530
> *http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...eorVideo001.flv
> *


it got up alot better once i learned how to work it ...lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 10:10 PM~9577482
> *no it wont, i think itll be 3 am  :0    florida is an hour ahead not behind
> *


im in central time zone


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 06:14 PM~9577499
> *damn they lightin off fireworks in my neigborhood already
> and it's only 11:15
> well sounds like fireworks anyway ???????
> *


FUKK...... they been poppin for weeks here....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 09:07 PM~9577468
> *1am my time.. we get to bang pans before you, haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats ghey....... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

saw this today..... regal just hit the 100,000+ club....


----------



## spikekid999

its brand new again lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh and BTW..... i was on my way to the beach when i snapped those pics.... 


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lmao sell it for more now!


----------



## old low&slo

happy new years guys !!!
from the east coast :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 09:05 PM~9577716
> *oh and BTW..... i was on my way to the beach when i snapped those pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GIL, MY SON WAS AT THE BEACH TODAY WHEN HE CALLED. HE WAS TEASING THAT WE SHOULD BE THERE AND NOT IN CALIFORNIA.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 12:05 AM~9577716
> *oh and BTW..... i was on my way to the beach when i snapped those pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you just had to rub that in didnt you....fucker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS FOOLS ! MY ASS IS STUCK AT WORK !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 07:14 PM~9577776
> *GIL, MY SON WAS AT THE BEACH TODAY WHEN HE CALLED. HE WAS TEASING THAT WE SHOULD BE THERE AND NOT IN CALIFORNIA.
> *


phone don't work out at that beach.... its about as far west as u can go on my island...  i grew up down that side....


----------



## Kirby

Ouch, on a monday?? you got OT? 


Who has a 51 chevy fleetline kit that would wanna get down on a quick build-up? I got one and i dont wanna do it alone...lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

I still wouldent trade this place for any other around. We got the mountains with snow 30 min to the north and some of the best beach's 30 min to the south. no place like it on earth. Some people may hate, but they all wish they could live here. We got everything we need at our finger tip's. I call this place home for life.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 12:25 AM~9577839
> *Ouch, on a monday?? you got OT?
> Who has a 51 chevy fleetline kit that would wanna get down on a quick build-up? I got one and i dont wanna do it alone...lol
> *


whatcha got in mind ??????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how'd b.i.g. put it..... "Cali...... great place to visit"














































j/k bro....  




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 07:36 PM~9577899
> *I still wouldent trade this place for any other around.  We got the mountains with snow 30 min to the north and some of the best beach's 30 min to the south.  no place like it on earth.  Some people may hate, but they all wish they could live here. We got everything we need at our finger tip's.  I call this place home for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

come to cali on vacation, and leave on probation...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 1 2008, 12:36 AM~9577899
> *I still wouldent trade this place for any other around.  We got the mountains with snow 30 min to the north and some of the best beach's 30 min to the south.  no place like it on earth.  Some people may hate, but they all wish they could live here. We got everything we need at our finger tip's.  I call this place home for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


between you and rollin you all are drivin me crazy with the pics !!!!!!!
you all are a couple of lucky guys to live where you do !!! 
I am very happy for the 2 of you so stop bustin balls with the awesome pics !!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 07:44 PM~9577947
> *come to cali on vacation, and leave on probation...
> *


  gonna visit within the next 2 years....


----------



## BODINE

most the time its nice here


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2008, 12:48 AM~9577976
> *most the time its nice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh k great another one !!! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mONJLh9F63Q


----------



## BODINE

http://www.time.gov/


----------



## BODINE

wooooohhooooooooooo new years here


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 09:25 PM~9577833
> *phone don't work out at that beach.... its about as far west as u can go on my island...   i grew up down that side....
> *


MY SON IS AT EWA BEACH. IT'S NOT A METRO HE CALL ME ON :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 09:54 PM~9578012
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mONJLh9F63Q
> *


THAT'S FOCKIN FUNNY WEY!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB_dnUvwWVU


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2008, 12:08 AM~9578085
> *THAT'S FOCKIN FUNNY WEY!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH THAT SHIT HILAROUS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t3wILZlWiQ&NR=1


----------



## betoscustoms

SAN FRANCISCO, I LIVE 40 MINUTES NORTHEAST OF THERE. I WILL NEVER LEAVE THE BAY AREA. HIGHTEST PAYING WAGES IN THE HOSPITALTY INDUSTRY.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvCMN2gfyzE


----------



## betoscustoms

I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN FRISCO (SAN FRANCISCO)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFAUcmfXUZA


----------



## Pokey

Shit, I got ya all beat. Indiana baby, corn fields as far as the eye can see!



Aw hell, who am I kidding, Indiana SUCKS! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 1 2008, 01:37 AM~9578226
> *Shit, I got ya all beat. Indiana baby, corn fields as far as the eye can see!
> Aw hell, who am I kidding, Indiana SUCKS! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its cool homie maryland aint much either !!!
other then we can be at the beach in 2 hours thats pretty much it. and eastcoast beaches aint much.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 1 2008, 12:42 AM~9578246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its cool homie maryland aint much either !!!
> other then we can be at the beach in 2 hours thats pretty much it. and eastcoast beaches aint much.
> *


im about 30 min away , and i think gulf beaches are nice :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IM DONE WITH MY 76


----------



## betoscustoms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B77zqmKWX8s&feature=related


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2008, 01:44 AM~9578257
> *im about 30 min away , and i think gulf beaches are nice  :cheesy:
> *


trust me homie seen both. big diff between fla beaches and jersey delaware maryland beaches. like night and day


----------



## Mr Biggs

One of the best place's beside's Los Angeles for me to live would have to be Monterey Bay. I got some family there and I go once or twice a year. That place is real nice.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 10:47 PM~9578274
> *One of the best place's beside's Los Angeles for me to live would have to be Monterey Bay. I got some family there and I go once or twice a year. That place is real nice.
> *


MONTEREY BAY IS THE PLACE. I TOOK NORMA THERE FOR A DAY AND ENDED UP STAYING 3 DAYS. THE AQUARIUM IS THE BEST I EVER SEEN. IT'S ABOUT 3 HOURS SOUTH OF HERE. VERY ROMANTIC PLACE. THE WIFEY LIKED IT. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2008, 01:04 AM~9578320
> *MONTEREY BAY IS THE PLACE. I TOOK NORMA THERE FOR A DAY AND ENDED UP STAYING 3 DAYS. THE AQUARIUM IS THE BEST I EVER SEEN. IT'S ABOUT 3 HOURS SOUTH OF HERE. VERY ROMANTIC PLACE. THE WIFEY LIKED IT. :biggrin:
> *


53 MIN. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 11:07 PM~9578335
> *53 MIN.  :cheesy:
> *


CALIFORNIA HOMIE


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIZES FOR THE NEW YEARS CONTEST.

1. ALUMILITE "SUPER CASTING KIT" MOLD & CAST
2. 1/12th SCALE 1957 CHEVY SEALED
3. 1972 RESIN IMPALA
4. HERB DEEKS SPOKE SET
5. BIG BODY 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE (WHEN READY)

YOU GUYS READY? 
SHOULD I MAKE THIS HARD OR EASY?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2008, 01:25 AM~9578412
> *PRIZES FOR THE NEW YEARS CONTEST.
> 
> 1. ALUMILITE "SUPER CASTING KIT" MOLD & CAST
> 2. 1/12th SCALE 1957 CHEVY SEALED
> 3. 1972 RESIN IMPALA
> 4. HERB DEEKS SPOKE SET
> 5. BIG BODY 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE (WHEN READY)
> 
> YOU GUYS READY?
> SHOULD I MAKE THIS HARD OR EASY?
> *


READY


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2007, 11:26 PM~9578416
> *READY
> *


31 MINUTES TO GO


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 


































THANKS Mini


----------



## spikekid999

ive got 1:43 here


----------



## BODINE

2am here will be 12am in Cali


----------



## tyhodge07

ahh shit im in time.. where the question :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

is anyone gonna reward a "slacker of 2007" award :biggrin: i might be in the runnings for that one :0


----------



## betoscustoms

CHECK FOR THE TOPIC


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2008, 02:59 AM~9578538
> *CHECK FOR THE TOPIC
> *


i think i won the resin, that will be my slacker of t he year award, and ill put it to use, but i havent worked with resin before so ill prolly need help


----------



## Kirby

That big bodys gonna be sick! I'm excited...that just made my new year! 

Ty go look at my finished rides thread


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

i see mr biggs, stepped his post count up to 9 in here tonight :0 i thinks he's feelin a little froggy in 08 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:31 AM~9578675
> *i see mr biggs, stepped his post count up to 9 in here tonight :0 i thinks he's feelin a little froggy in 08 :biggrin:
> *


do that where it shows how many times everyone posted i here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2008, 03:32 AM~9578679
> *do that where it shows how many times everyone posted i here
> *


Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts
tyhodge07 2512
BODINE 1639
rollinoldskoo 1482
LowandBeyond 1248
hearse driver 685
Tip Slow 644
8-Ball 435
southside groovin 255
mademan 249
vengence 223
Minidreams Inc. 220
CNDYBLU66SS 131
zfelix 119
wagonguy 113
layin_in_so_cal 113
kustombuilder 107
red69chevy 105
ElMonte74' 87
piston pump 07 83
Pokey 65
spikekid999 63
old low&slo 59
Tawanna 56
rodburner1974 46
Ronin 43
BiggDeee 41
low4oshow 41
BiggC 31
3WheelinFleetwood 30
betoscustoms 30
1ofaknd 25
S-10sForever 25
SOLOW Models 24
cruzinlow 23
OGrider$ 20
hawkeye1777 20
87burb 19
holly.hoodlum 17
jermbug 17
DoUgH 16
the_cat 16
dade county 16
MARINATE 16
SCLAmoovin'22 15
drnitrus 14
lowridermodels 11
ElRafa 11
pinche chico 11
dubelduces 10
85 biarittz 9
Mr Biggs 9
twinn 8
Blue s10 8
maxxteezy 8
SCOOBY SNACKS 7
Project59 7
vinman2 7
Waco 6
503 me 6
pancho1969 5
jevries 5
blueouija 5
ShowRodFreak 4
DirtyBird2 4
SlammdSonoma 4
layn22sonframe 4
ROAD DOGG 1 3
bigdogg323 3
King Josh 3
79burider 2
stilldownivlife 2
crxlowrider 2
Maverick 2
importmadness 2
San Diego 619 2
DA_SQUID 2
Txfleetwood82 2
EVIL C 2
63impala_obsession 2
shrekinacutty 2
lonnie 2
johnnyhop 2
Linc 2
kdogg213 1
eastside1989 1
raystrey 1
bigDside 1
308 impala 1
milfintraining 1
FUTURERIDER™ 1
aztek_warrior 1
slamin81 1
Supaf|y in the Ky 1
hoodstar 1
El-Fantasma 1
IBLDMYOWN 1
psn8586 1
sex you up 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
OneLowBull 1
modeltech 1
urjustamemory 1
Modelluver 1


----------



## Kirby

lol i posted again

^whore


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:34 AM~9578686
> *lol i posted again
> 
> ^whore
> *


:0 20 posts for you now :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:34 AM~9578684
> *Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster  Posts
> tyhodge07  2512
> BODINE  1639
> rollinoldskoo  1482
> LowandBeyond  1248
> hearse driver  685
> Tip Slow  644
> 8-Ball  435
> southside groovin  255
> mademan  249
> vengence  223
> Minidreams Inc.  220
> CNDYBLU66SS  131
> zfelix  119
> wagonguy  113
> layin_in_so_cal  113
> kustombuilder  107
> red69chevy  105
> ElMonte74'  87
> piston pump 07  83
> Pokey  65
> spikekid999  63
> old low&slo  59
> Tawanna  56
> rodburner1974  46
> Ronin  43
> BiggDeee  41
> low4oshow  41
> BiggC  31
> 3WheelinFleetwood  30
> betoscustoms  30
> 1ofaknd  25
> S-10sForever  25
> SOLOW Models  24
> cruzinlow  23
> OGrider$  20
> hawkeye1777  20
> 87burb  19
> holly.hoodlum  17
> jermbug  17
> DoUgH  16
> the_cat  16
> dade county  16
> MARINATE  16
> SCLAmoovin'22  15
> drnitrus  14
> lowridermodels  11
> ElRafa  11
> pinche chico  11
> dubelduces  10
> 85 biarittz  9
> Mr Biggs  9
> twinn  8
> Blue s10  8
> maxxteezy  8
> SCOOBY SNACKS  7
> Project59  7
> vinman2  7
> Waco  6
> 503 me  6
> pancho1969  5
> jevries  5
> blueouija  5
> ShowRodFreak  4
> DirtyBird2  4
> SlammdSonoma  4
> layn22sonframe  4
> ROAD DOGG 1  3
> bigdogg323  3
> King Josh  3
> 79burider  2
> stilldownivlife  2
> crxlowrider  2
> Maverick  2
> importmadness  2
> San Diego 619  2
> DA_SQUID  2
> Txfleetwood82  2
> EVIL C  2
> 63impala_obsession  2
> shrekinacutty  2
> lonnie  2
> johnnyhop  2
> Linc  2
> kdogg213  1
> eastside1989  1
> raystrey  1
> bigDside  1
> 308 impala  1
> milfintraining  1
> FUTURERIDER™  1
> aztek_warrior  1
> slamin81  1
> Supaf|y in the Ky  1
> hoodstar  1
> El-Fantasma  1
> IBLDMYOWN  1
> psn8586  1
> sex you up  1
> BIG WHIT 64  1
> OneLowBull  1
> modeltech  1
> urjustamemory  1
> Modelluver  1
> *


He aint been back since everyone started questioning him...makes ya wonder, eh? :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 01:35 AM~9578694
> *He aint been back since everyone started questioning him...makes ya wonder, eh?  :scrutinize:
> *


im lost.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:35 AM~9578694
> *He aint been back since everyone started questioning him...makes ya wonder, eh?  :scrutinize:
> *


who, monte?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 02:38 AM~9578708
> *im lost.....
> *


we know :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i think i got it figured out, but i didnt want to be the asshole to call someone out like that.....


----------



## Kirby

i made the name bold...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 03:34 AM~9578684
> *Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster  Posts
> tyhodge07  2512
> BODINE  1639
> rollinoldskoo  1482
> LowandBeyond  1248
> hearse driver  685
> sex you up  1
> BIG WHIT 64  1
> OneLowBull  1
> modeltech  1
> urjustamemory  1
> Modelluver  1
> *


them are all monte's i prolly forgot some too :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:41 AM~9578730
> *i made the name bold...
> *


i just noticed that, but im lost to what you mean.. pm :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

milfintraining 1 <-i miss that one


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:35 AM~9578694
> *He aint been back since everyone started questioning him...makes ya wonder, eh?  :scrutinize:
> *


ya i gotta PM that fool,thanks for reminding me lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 03:47 AM~9578749
> *ya i gotta PM that fool,thanks for reminding me lol
> *


better do a bg on em too, find where hes at :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 01:35 AM~9578694
> *He aint been back since everyone started questioning him...makes ya wonder, eh?  :scrutinize:
> *


i thought it was odd that he needed money , but then turned right around and wanted to buy everyones stuff.....


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall i cant sleep now cause of that contest wiin a 68 caprice im startin the new year off right


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 03:51 AM~9578760
> *i thought it was odd that he needed money , but then turned right around and wanted to buy everyones stuff.....
> *


fools these days :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit huh.... karma is a bitch though, when he falls for real it will be like the boy who cried wolf...noone will listen....


----------



## 8-Ball

damn did anyone buy from him


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i didnt .


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 03:54 AM~9578772
> *no shit huh.... karma is a bitch though, when he falls for real it will be like the boy who cried wolf...noone will listen....
> *


makes you think if anything he actually said was even true :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

can someone give me a run down on whats goin on


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 01:58 AM~9578790
> *makes you think if anything he actually said was even true  :uh:
> *


*KARMA, BECAUSE BAD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO WAIT.....*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 1 2008, 04:01 AM~9578799
> *can someone give me a run down on whats goin on
> *


i got me some deeks 
i got me some deeks
i got me some deeks
i got me some i got i got igot me some deeks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YOU JUST FOUND YOUR DICK?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 1 2008, 02:01 AM~9578799
> *can someone give me a run down on whats goin on
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377690


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:03 AM~9578806
> *YOU JUST FOUND YOUR DICK?
> *


no but ur drunk ass is prolly lickin liquor off of urs


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2008, 02:04 AM~9578809
> *no but ur drunk ass is prolly lickin liquor off of urs
> *


SINCE YOU HAD TO ASK, MY LADY IS.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

Yeah, the whole thing was weird thats why i didnt buy anything...linc spent alot of money tho...i hope he gets his stuff.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 02:08 AM~9578828
> *linc spent alot of money tho...i hope he gets his stuff.
> *


X2


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Jan 1 2008, 03:03 AM~9578806-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU JUST FOUND YOUR DICK?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 03:07 AM~9578823
> *ON HIS FIRST ONE , I AINT GOT THAT TO BLOW.....
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

wow that is shity as hell i hope everyone gets there things cause thats a buster movwe right there if he dont


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ROAD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I SMELL NINJAS....

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hearse driver, 8-Ball, menotyou, 87burb


----------



## tyhodge07

post his phone number? u all can call


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:19 AM~9578869
> *post his phone number? u all can call
> *


FO SHIZZLE , I LOVE DRUNK CALLING..... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:19 AM~9578871
> *FO SHIZZLE , I LOVE DRUNK CALLING..... :cheesy:
> *


if your calling now, u got to do it on speaker phone, and record on ur cam, and say ur calling on behalf of the folks on lil wanting thir shit :biggrin: 

than ill post the number


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I DONT HAVE A SPEACKER PHONE , BUT I WOULD RECORD IT ON MY CAMERA , I AM NEW TO THAT WHOLE YOUTUBE THING SO I AM EAGER TO POST VIDS.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hearse driver, menotyou, 8-Ball, 87burb

WHO IS NINJA TONIGHT, TY AND BETO?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 01:23 AM~9578882
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hearse driver, menotyou, 8-Ball, 87burb
> 
> WHO IS NINJA TONIGHT, TY AND BETO?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:23 AM~9578880
> *I DONT HAVE A SPEACKER PHONE , BUT I WOULD RECORD IT ON MY CAMERA , I AM NEW TO THAT WHOLE YOUTUBE THING SO I AM EAGER TO POST VIDS.....
> *


(651) 459-9573
record that shit :biggrin: 

and yea were ninjas


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:25 AM~9578888
> *(651) 459-9573
> record that shit  :biggrin:
> 
> and yea were ninjas
> *


OH BOY..... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:23 AM~9578882
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hearse driver, menotyou, 8-Ball, 87burb
> 
> WHO IS NINJA TONIGHT, TY AND BETO?
> *


AND ME


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:26 AM~9578890
> *OH BOY..... :0
> *


u callin, he's in his 20's he should be up on new years, drinkin these folks money away :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball

o u goin to drunk dial him hearse


----------



## tyhodge07

damnt, whys she have to bring home almond hershey kisses, im gonna eat them all.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 1 2008, 04:30 AM~9578903
> *o u goin to drunk dial him hearse
> *


prolly not :uh: he wrote the number in his diary of lovers or something


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:28 AM~9578896
> *u callin, he's in his 20's he should be up on new years, drinkin these folks money away  :angry:
> *


NO ANSWER.... :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:33 AM~9578914
> *NO ANSWER.... :angry:
> *


 :0 
he drunk and passed out


----------



## tyhodge07

you can do happy new years prank calls hearse.. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:35 AM~9578920
> *you can do happy new years prank calls hearse.. :0
> *


PASS OUT THE NUMBERS.... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:35 AM~9578921
> *PASS OUT THE NUMBERS.... :cheesy:
> *


whose you want :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YOURS AND BIGGS..... :loco: :yes:


----------



## Smallz

U guys are comedy. I dont regret staying home tonight at all.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 01:37 AM~9578925
> *YOURS AND BIGGS..... :loco:  :yes:
> *



TYHODGE07 #411
BIGGS #911


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 04:37 AM~9578925
> *YOURS AND BIGGS..... :loco:  :yes:
> *


i need names, i searched for mine, its not listed :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

found biggs
(911) 936-4920


----------



## tyhodge07

damnt hearse.. whered u go :angry:


----------



## Smallz

Maybe hes dialing bigs' number.....lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 04:45 AM~9578945
> *Maybe hes dialing bigs' number.....lol
> *


 :0 biggs gonna be pissed :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

Hearse is gonna be pissed when the hit squad shows up.... :guns: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SCLAmoovin'22, lonnie, 87burb, 8-Ball

that ass hole, ithink he went ninja on us :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 01:49 AM~9578954
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SCLAmoovin'22, lonnie, 87burb, 8-Ball
> 
> that ass hole, ithink he went ninja on us :0
> *


 :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: i laugh everytime i watch that :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

its 1 of my favort gifs


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse ur an ass lickin, finger stickin, pussy suckin, cock blowin, dick ridin whore :angry:


----------



## Smallz

Whats wrong homie, u mad ur buddy went ninja?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 05:04 AM~9579007
> *Whats wrong homie, u mad ur buddy went ninja?
> *


he wanted numbers to prank call for new years, and was supposed to record them on cam and post on utube, than cuts out :uh: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
hno: whose the 3rd


----------



## tyhodge07

hearses punk ass is back

now hearse, heres biggs number, i found than u got off.
(911) 936-4920


----------



## Smallz

Maybe hes on the phone trying to explain to Biggs that he dialed the number by accident...... :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

911 my ass..... fol tripin...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 05:09 AM~9579027
> *Maybe hes on the phone trying to explain to Biggs that he dialed the number by accident...... :roflmao:
> *


hes back, i think he was talkin to the porclin (spelling) god :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*fool trippin


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:08 AM~9579025
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> hno: whose the 3rd
> *


POOF!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 05:10 AM~9579029
> *911 my ass..... fol tripin...
> *


is brandon awake yet?


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.scaleautomobilia.com.au/resin.htm


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.psfhobbies.com/index


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 03:11 AM~9579037
> *is brandon awake yet?
> *


noone is at that number..... im off to bed....


----------



## tyhodge07

im about to also..


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:22 AM~9579072
> *http://www.psfhobbies.com/index
> *


Man i was just looking for this site the other day. Thanks.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 05:24 AM~9579078
> *Man i was just looking for this site the other day. Thanks.
> *


i had a feeling you were :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

GOOD NIGHT AMIGOS


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:25 AM~9579079
> *i had a feeling you were  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: POOF! again. This ninja is ot for the night.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 1 2008, 02:29 AM~9579092
> *:biggrin:  :wave: POOF! again. This ninja is ot for the night.
> *


 ^^^^^^^^^ I just threw a smoke bomb. :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
im out too :wave:
and thanks again beto


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: caprice on dz, hearse driver

thought you were gettin to bed too fool


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 31 2007, 10:31 PM~9578675
> *i see mr biggs, stepped his post count up to 9 in here tonight :0 i thinks he's feelin a little froggy in 08 :biggrin:
> *


nah, its cuz i keep postin my hawaii pics.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ill try to get some nice pics on thur friday, im off those days , and im 30 min away from beach


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MY HOMIE I WAS WITH HAD SOME HOMEMADE MESCAL MADE IN HAWAII, SAID THE WAX STAMP ON THE BOTTLE WAS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN THE BOTTLE.....


----------



## Kirby




----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's tasty....










leftover Arroz con Gandules with scrambled eggs for breakfast....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 02:45 PM~9580823
> *here's tasty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leftover Arroz con Gandules with scrambled eggs for breakfast....
> *


 :angry: makin me hungry , now im gonna have to stop on way to work and get somethin :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 im hungry already, i havent even ate yet


----------



## tyhodge07

its cold as hell here, they said with the windchill, which its pretty windy.. its -5 to 5 deg for the whole day, itll be inbetween, we got some snow too :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:31 PM~9580999
> *:0 im hungry already, i havent even ate yet
> *


I just had some fruity pebbles.... lol its 3:40pm and i just woke up... and i feel pretty good too. got a bit to familiar with the crown last night.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 04:39 PM~9581041
> *I just had some fruity pebbles.... lol its 3:40pm and i just woke up... and i feel pretty good too. got a bit to familiar with the crown last night.
> *


:0 i woke up about 3:30 too.. its 4:40 now. i slept good until the baby came out here messin around


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 02:41 PM~9581053
> *:0 i woke up about 3:30 too.. its 4:40 now. i slept good until the baby came out here messin around
> *


I gotta get buildin something now. shit I only finished 2 models last year. my pantyraid impala, and the lime glasshouse. I gotta get on it and step my game up this year.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 04:44 PM~9581072
> *I gotta get buildin something now. shit I only finished 2 models last year. my pantyraid impala, and the lime glasshouse. I gotta get on it and step my game up this year.
> *


i think i got 2 done last year too :biggrin: and everyone said i didnt build  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

A Sugar Bowl No One Saw Coming
By PAUL NEWBERRY – 4 hours ago 

NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Even in the wackiest of seasons, no one could have seen this Sugar Bowl coming.

Georgia appeared down and out at the midway point, licking its wounds after a listless 21-point defeat at Tennessee. Coach Mark Richt wouldn't even talk about goals such as conference championships or major bowls, figuring both were out of reach with the Bulldogs' second defeat.

Not so fast. Georgia (10-2) hasn't lost since and might be playing as well as any team in the country.

Five time zones west of Athens, Hawaii put together perhaps the most neglected perfect season in college football history. The Warriors (12-0) play most of their games after the rest of the country goes to bed; when everyone finally woke up, they found an unlikely interloper as part of the Bowl Championship Series.

On Tuesday night, these two disparate teams will meet for the first time, a traditional Southeastern Conference powerhouse taking on an up-and-coming program from paradise.

It just might be the most intriguing game on the postseason schedule, certainly a worthy warmup to the BCS title game six days later on the same Superdome field.

"They're undefeated, so I know they're approaching this as a championship game," Georgia defensive end Marcus Howard said. "We were one of the hottest teams toward the end of the year and felt like we should have been in the BCS."

Even without a national title on the line, it's a fascinating story line:

_ Can the Warriors, who went undefeated against an unimpressive schedule that included teams such as Northern Colorado, Charleston Southern and Idaho, cope with an opponent that knocked off defending national champion Florida and three other bowl-bound teams during its six-game winning streak?

_ How will Georgia's defense fare against Heisman Trophy finalist Colt Brennan and the rest of Hawaii's run-and-shoot offense, which is unlike anything the Bulldogs have faced all season?

_ Will the Bulldogs take offense when Hawaii does its traditional Polynesian war dance before the game? Can the Warriors counter the emotional boost Georgia expects to get from donning its black jerseys?

"I really don't have a good feel for how it's going to go," Richt said Monday. "We haven't played them before. We haven't played anybody like them. Their style of football is very different from anyone we've played. I imagine we're a lot different from most people they've played."

Hawaii can take hope from last year's Fiesta Bowl, when another unbeaten team from the Western Athletic Conference knocked off a big-time school from one of the elite conferences. Boise State's thrilling overtime win against Oklahoma was a victory for all the little guys.

The Warriors are eager to show it wasn't a fluke.

"No one gave Boise a chance. They thought Oklahoma would overpower them," Hawaii linebacker Solomon Elimimian said. "It didn't happen like that. The team that wanted it more and had the most heart came out on top."

Georgia showed plenty of heart after its three-touchdown loss to Tennessee, a game that was especially troubling to Richt because his team played with so little emotion.

After escaping with a last-second win at Vanderbilt, Richt vowed to do something — anything — to fire his team up.

The laid-back coach, who comes across at times as downright boring, made it clear he expected his players to draw a celebration penalty after their first touchdown against Florida. The Bulldogs took it a step farther — the entire team stormed the end zone, providing an emotional boost that carried them to a rare victory over the Gators.

Richt was at it again before the Auburn game, asking the Georgia faithful to wear black instead of their traditional red for a Sanford Stadium "blackout." After spending the entire week coyly dodging questions about what color his players would wear, the coach sent them out in red for warmups — then broke out black jerseys for the game. The Bulldogs romped to a 45-20 win.

"This year was kind of a surprise," senior running back Thomas Brown conceded. "I thought I was on a different team."

The Bulldogs will wear black again at the Sugar Bowl.

The changes can actually be traced to late last season, when Richt turned over the play-calling duties to offensive coordinator Mike Bobo. With more free time on his hands, Richt is able to keep a better handle on his team's pulse.

"This year, he showed more emotion than he has in years past," Brown said. "Everybody's having more fun."

Brennan certainly has plenty of fun in Hawaii's high-octane offense. Even slowed by injuries, he managed to make it to New York as one of the Heisman finalists after passing for 4,174 yards and 38 touchdowns.

The Warriors rarely run the ball (they've thrown it nearly 70 percent of the time), counting on Brennan to keep the team moving with quick, accurate throws. He has plenty of potential targets, including two guys, Davone Bess and Ryan Grice-Mullen, with 100 receptions and three receivers — add Jason Rivers — who've accounted for 1,000 yards apiece.

"They're going to get their yards," Georgia defensive coordinator Willie Martinez said. "But you don't want to give up a ton of yards. You want to make them work their way down the field."

Georgia will rely on its running game to keep Brennan on the sideline as much as possible. Redshirt freshman Knowshon Moreno rushed for 1,273 yards, while Brown chipped in with 706 despite missing three games with an injury.

Moreno has been slowed by a sprained ankle since the regular-season finale, though he has looked fine in practice the past few days. Brown, a senior playing his final college game, will get the start.

While Hawaii would certainly benefit from facing a less-than-100-percent Moreno, coach June Jones is concerned about how his team will react playing the biggest game in school history.

"We've had big games, but not like this one," he said. "This is like a Super Bowl to us."

A Super ... make that Sugar Bowl no one saw coming.

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 03:39 PM~9581041
> *got a bit to familiar with the crown last night.
> *



shit i took it REAL easy and stayed on the amaretto with dr. pepper, and beer last night....



> *I gotta get buildin something now. shit I only finished 2 models last year. my pantyraid impala, and the lime glasshouse. I gotta get on it and step my game up this year.*


me too. i only finished 3 in 07, but at least i finished a buildoff. but i also did a lot of work to my garage and i built my car transport trailer for my upcoming semi truck project. gonna try to step up and finish AT LEAST 10 this year tho....


----------



## mademan

I just neve have time to build. workin, running here and there, etc.
when i do get time to build its 3am, and i have to work at 6, lol.


----------



## southside groovin

i feel ya bro. only time i get is weekends and then i gotta fight with my girl, my dad and my 2 real cars to get the time to work on models...


----------



## SOLOW Models

Anyone else haveing problems with photobucket?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i do sometimes..... i think they just getting flooded sometimes....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 1 2008, 04:05 PM~9581512
> *Anyone else haveing problems with photobucket?
> *


 photobucket and tinypic both sold to myspace.


they do all the hosting for those sites so they will be slow as fuck now


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 04:08 PM~9581536
> *photobucket and tinypic both sold  to myspace.
> they do all the hosting for those sites so they will be slow as fuck now
> *


MYSPACE, A PLACE WHERE NOTHING WORKS.....

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 01:08 PM~9581536
> *photobucket and tinypic both sold  to myspace.
> they do all the hosting for those sites so they will be slow as fuck now
> *


no wonder p-bucket been full of shit lately...... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 04:10 PM~9581546
> *no wonder p-bucket been full of shit lately......  :biggrin:
> *


and will continue to be.... thanks shitspace


----------



## southside groovin

whats the model number for pegasus 5.20s? i need to order a set of tires but dunno what to order....


----------



## SOLOW Models

huh that sucks! I got pics of the 57 bel air i just hinged the dorrs for my 1st time


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 1 2008, 04:12 PM~9581565
> *huh that sucks! I got pics of the 57 bel air i just hinged the dorrs for my 1st time
> *


use.

www.dropshots.com


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 01:12 PM~9581563
> *whats the model number for pegasus 5.20s? i need to order a set of tires but dunno what to order....
> *



pm beto or 1ofakind.... i think they're $4 or $5 a set....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 03:20 PM~9581607
> *pm beto or 1ofakind.... i think they're $4 or $5 a set....
> *


$5.00 SHIPPED IN USA


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: i scared the shit out of the baby, she was walkin down the hall with the cat in her hands, well by the neck, and i jumped out and scared here and she did the frankenstein wabble and fell over onto the cat she was draggin :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models

haha thats funny


----------



## tyhodge07

im gonna take a vid of her head buttin the cat :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

> *QUOTE(rollinoldskoo @ Jan 1 2008, 03:20 PM) *
> pm beto or 1ofakind.... i think they're $4 or $5 a set.... wink.gif
> 
> 
> $5.00 SHIPPED IN USA*


paypal addy?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2008, 01:24 PM~9581636
> *$5.00 SHIPPED IN USA
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 04:44 PM~9581072
> *I gotta get buildin something now. shit I only finished 2 models last year. my pantyraid impala, and the lime glasshouse. I gotta get on it and step my game up this year.
> *


hey made
you might have only built 2 cars last year but I never saw the glasshouse but pantyraid was one helluva freakin car !!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

she wont head but him right now, shes to busy "readin" a book


----------



## spikekid999

my lil bro readin a mopar mag :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 01:50 PM~9581816
> *my lil bro readin a mopar mag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

get him HOT ROD at least..... so he knows there are more to life than MOPAR....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> *mmmm.......30's oh i thought you meant cragers, dammit, take that big shit back to dade county
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 06:50 PM~9581816
> *my lil bro readin a mopar mag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he's set, got his mag, his smokes, and his drink :0 oh and t he remote, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Today's Birthdays 
59 members are celebrating their birthday today
TRU CRUIZERS(42), B Naughty(29), gankdefyer(7), M,Rios(38), dinkyboy(31), lolobaby(38), 81cuttysupreme(7), movado(6), qtip180(28), S.D RYDER(23), TUXNUTZ(28), izzo(25), snko916(104), Windex(3), bladerunner(97), MAJESTIX(23), eyecandy4u2c(34), str8cut(6), juiced84(22), ourstyle(3), HAFIAC(31), PhatLAConDUBz(34), rivistyle(32), championofhumanity(30), lowride6969(102), PROPHECY C.C.CEO(8), FattyMcGee(21), *God(102), *86BUICKREGAL(2), ghettoslick1(37), boulevard_knights(6), TRUE EMINENCE(11), blinkineyes(21), Da Count(28), MINI ME(14), DALAZY62(36), CarnagitsU(3), INSTIGATORR(102), Mayhems Shorts(4), moparlow(26), GrammarNinja(91), VIEJITOS NATION(4), 93TC_64IMP(24), KrazyLac(35), VETERANO05(101), INSTAGATORR(101), a$$_holio(44), ho man 94(26), OG Matthew(38), texmex(25), NEWSTYLE(34), HLC.COM(2), Mr Timido(21), Agent Orange(100), SIXONERAG(28), COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS(29), nicklow(16), raider_nut(31), JERA 509(28) 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 08:05 PM~9581890
> *he's set, got his mag, his smokes, and his drink  :0  oh and t he remote, lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 05:50 PM~9581816
> *my lil bro readin a mopar mag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he sure smokes alot! it looks like hes fallin asleep...get him a LRM


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 07:05 PM~9581890
> *he's set, got his mag, his smokes, and his drink  :0  oh and t he remote, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the soda in the can cooler is his lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 07:20 PM~9581975
> *he sure smokes alot! it looks like hes fallin asleep...get him a LRM
> *


my dads the one the smokes a lot, i keep tellin him to quit but noooo.

and theres not enough to read in LRM lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 06:52 PM~9581830
> *NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> get him HOT ROD at least..... so he knows there are more to life than MOPAR....
> *


YUP :biggrin: and hot rod is nottun but chevs :thumbsdown:,every once in a blue moon theyll have a mopar but not very often :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 02:26 PM~9582005
> *YUP :biggrin: and hot rod is nottun but chevs  :thumbsup: ,every once in a blue moon theyll have a mopar but not very often :uh:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 05:23 PM~9581989
> *
> 
> and theres not enough to read in LRM lol
> *


THEY MAKE GOOD TOILOT PAPER... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 02:31 PM~9582037
> *THEY MAKE GOOD TOILOT PAPER... :cheesy:
> *


Mopar mag???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:34 PM~9582056
> *Mopar mag???
> *


I HAVE A CORDOBA IN THE GARAGE.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 07:31 PM~9582037
> *THEY MAKE GOOD TOILOT PAPER... :cheesy:
> *


i dont wanna get paper cuts on my ass lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,108 132 2.14% 
*eastside1989 Sep 2005 7,414 96 1.56% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,834 94 1.52% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,705 77 1.25% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,621 73 1.18% *
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,625 69 1.12% 
*87burb Oct 2006 1,857 64 1.04% *
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 2,683 50 0.81% 
Supaf|y in the Ky Jun 2007 5,226 49 0.79% 
*betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,402 48 0.78% *

model car section been busy..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YOU KNOW THIS MAN.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 07:35 PM~9582065
> *I HAVE A CORDOBA IN THE GARAGE.....
> *


pics??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 05:37 PM~9582080
> *pics??
> *





















POSI FROM A MIRADA AND A 360.... I CANT FIND A FENDER AND HEADER PANEL , SO IT SITS.....BEEN THERE SINCE 05.....


----------



## Kirby

that a garage or alley? wtf happend to the floor?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i should have about 50 more posts, but offtopic doesnt count n e more :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 05:43 PM~9582120
> *that a garage or alley? wtf happend to the floor?
> *


A GARAGE :angry: IT HAS A DIRT FLOOR, ITS A REAL OLD HOUSE, JUST A THIN COAT OF CRACKED CONCRETE......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 02:43 PM~9582120
> *that a garage or alley? wtf happend to the floor?
> *


u never saw his inside the house pics from before? time to clean the garage too hearse....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:50 PM~9582169
> *u never saw his inside the house pics from before? time to clean the garage too hearse....
> *


DIFFERENT HOUSE......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 02:52 PM~9582178
> *DIFFERENT HOUSE......
> *


same slob..... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:52 PM~9582183
> *same slob.....  :uh:
> *


 :0 ACTUALLY THAT HOUSE HAS SAT FOR A FEW YEARS WITH NOONE LIVING THERE , THE COPPER THIEVING CRACK FEINDS TRASHED THE HOUSE BUT SPARED THE CAR.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:50 PM~9582169
> *u never saw his inside the house pics from before? time to clean the garage too hearse....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad:


----------



## southside groovin

the fuck u been up to fool?


----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, im already almost to 17,000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 05:59 PM~9582235
> *the fuck u been up to fool?
> *




working my balls off homie. 


Gotta get the interwebs hooked back up at home.


----------



## southside groovin

same here. been puttin in hella hours tryin to get property taxes paid so i can start orderin shit for the resin buildoff and i can buy my homies gun....

you buildin any?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 06:10 PM~9582342
> *same here. been puttin in hella hours tryin to get property taxes paid so i can start orderin shit for the resin buildoff and i can buy my homies gun....
> 
> you buildin any?
> *




no time to build. Damn slow ass economy got me workin too much. My taxes and shit are in my payments so I don't have to worry about them each year. 

I think we got another roof job coming up. Alittle closer to home. Plus the rest of the crew all work 3rd too, so half days. I can handle that. Better then getting off at 7am and working on a roof until dark every night. Driving 2 hours to get home. Lay down and be at the factory at 11pm. :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

yeah fuck all that.

just moved the garage and got the 59 back on the bench. tryin to decide where to restart....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 06:24 PM~9582453
> *yeah fuck all that.
> 
> just moved the garage and got the 59 back on the bench. tryin to decide where to restart....
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: 









I got a EVO I'm working on. It was post to be my brothers christmas gift. That didn't happen. To cold to paint the 2 tone.  He'll love it once he gets it tho. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

shit i had almost forgot about the evo....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 06:28 PM~9582492
> *shit i had almost forgot about the evo....
> *




layed the silver down with no problems but its way colder now to paint the blue on top. :0 :0 :0 

opened the trunk so I gotta get a plan layed out for a badass setup in there. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*IS ANYONE HAVING THOUGHTS OF MASTERING A FLEETWOOD DASHBOARD? WITH ALL THE BIG BODY CADDYS OUT , IM KIND OF EXPECTING ONE.....*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 07:32 PM~9582520
> *MAKE ONE FUCKER....U MASTER IT....  *


----------



## southside groovin

it would be cool to have a fleetwood dash in a 2 door caprice....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2008, 06:37 PM~9582556
> *MAKE ONE FUCKER....U MASTER IT....
> *


DONT HAVE THE TIME , OR SKILL......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 08:39 PM~9582565
> *DONT HAVE THE TIME , OR SKILL......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside.... 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 06:41 PM~9582581
> *the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS TRUE REALLY IT IS.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 1 2008, 06:41 PM~9582578
> *:uh:
> *


OK I HAVE THE TIME , BUT NOT THE SKILL....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 08:43 PM~9582590
> *OK I HAVE THE TIME , BUT NOT THE SKILL....
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 1 2008, 06:32 PM~9582520
> *IS ANYONE HAVING THOUGHTS OF MASTERING A FLEETWOOD DASHBOARD? WITH ALL THE BIG BODY CADDYS OUT , IM KIND OF EXPECTING ONE.....
> *


hearse... PM me some pics. Its too cold for me to paint........but I can rip up some other shit!!!

ill get on it cause i want them done too!


----------



## southside groovin

isnt it pretty much the same as the 80s fleetwood dash?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 06:59 PM~9582719
> *isnt it pretty much the same as the 80s fleetwood dash?
> *


im thinking its probly similar to my STS. i found some pics on cardomain. so im gona start on it tomoro.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 07:01 PM~9582739
> *im thinking its probly similar to my STS. i found some pics on cardomain. so im gona start on it tomoro.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse u talk to brandon :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,844 105 1.71%*
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,108 102 1.66%
*hearse driver Jan 2006 8,642 98 1.60%
eastside1989 Sep 2005 7,422 86 1.40%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,710 82 1.34%*
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,632 76 1.24%
*87burb Oct 2006 1,857 64 1.04%*
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 2,683 50 0.82%
-SUPER62- Dec 2005 2,094 49 0.80%
*spikekid999 May 2007 2,397 46 0.75%*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

JUST HAD MY JOB THREATENED , FIRST FUCKING TIME IN 6 MONTYHS IVE HAD TO CALL OFF. THE CADDY HASNT BEEN STARTED IN A WEEK. BATTERY DONE WENT DEAD. ASSHOLES XALL ME AT ALL TIMES OF THE NIGHT AND I COME TO WORK. DONE LOST MY HOLIDAY PAY BECAUSE I WASNT THERE ON TIME. FUCKER TOLD ME TO TAKE A CAB. I AINT GOT THE MONEY FOR THAT STUPID SHIT. FUCK PACRAIL...... :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

should i do a two tone paint job,red on bottom black from the body molding below the door hanels up, or red with a black roof (roofs were removable)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 09:48 PM~9584286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i do a two tone paint job,red on bottom black from the body molding below the door hanels up, or red with a black roof (roofs were removable)
> *



thats going to be nasty. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: got the wheels and stereo setup out of this,which i found at walmart on clearance for $7


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2008, 12:23 AM~9585477
> *
> *


 :biggrin: sup?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 01:24 AM~9585487
> *:biggrin:  sup?
> *


just got home gonna eat some chips and salsa and go to bed


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2008, 12:25 AM~9585498
> *just got home gonna eat some chips and salsa and go to bed
> *


ic. i should be in bed too , I work in 4 hours. But I am hammering on this big body dash!!! if I can get a master done soon, then someone can cast em.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 01:26 AM~9585505
> *ic. i should be in bed too , I work in 4 hours. But I am hammering on this big body dash!!! if I can get a master done soon, then someone can cast em.
> *


im gonna try to cast some small things when i get my prize


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2008, 12:28 AM~9585516
> *im gonna try to cast some small things when i get my prize
> *


 ic. I shoulda stayed home instead of goin out drikin!! I wanted that 72 impala resin that ty got!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 01:26 AM~9585505
> *ic. i should be in bed too , I work in 4 hours. But I am hammering on this big body dash!!! if I can get a master done soon, then someone can cast em.
> *


i kno how to cast and got the stuff to do it homie if u want holla at me i can send u pics of my work i have done


----------



## LowandBeyond

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,161 103 1.45% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,845 100 1.40% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,651 93 1.30% 
PROPER DOS Apr 2005 6,637 81 1.14% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,017 71 1.00% 
eastside1989 Sep 2005 7,423 63 0.88% 
87burb Oct 2006 1,864 61 0.86% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,540 50 0.70% 
ROLLERZONLY 719 Jun 2007 1,670 49 0.69% 
-SUPER62- Dec 2005 2,112 48 0.67%


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 2 2008, 12:37 AM~9585570
> *i kno how to cast and got the stuff to do it homie if u want holla at me i can send u pics of my work i have done
> *


im still a ways off yet. ive got the basic idea and some cutting/measureing done so far... but the hard part is ahead.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 2 2008, 12:37 AM~9585570
> *i kno how to cast and got the stuff to do it homie if u want holla at me i can send u pics of my work i have done
> *



cast my nuts. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 01:39 AM~9585586
> *cast my nuts.    :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


u silly ass fool


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 02:29 AM~9585525
> *ic. I shoulda stayed home instead of goin out drikin!! I wanted that 72 impala resin that ty got!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
ima build it too :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 12:52 AM~9585672
> *:biggrin:
> ima build it too  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh: please.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 12:52 AM~9585672
> *:biggrin:
> ima build it too  :cheesy:
> *


thats kool, ive still got my 73 caprice kit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 02:54 AM~9585682
> *thats kool, ive still got my 73 kit
> *


and a shit load of caddys hearses.. ur set for this year
im gonna get 1 under my belt this year, itll prolly take me a year to do it all tho


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 12:55 AM~9585692
> *and a shit load of caddys hearses.. ur set for this year
> im gonna get 1 under my belt this year, itll prolly take me a year to do it all tho
> *


lol, not just caddys. Ive been building /buying for exactly 1 year this week after a 5 year break) and ive already got, including resins, 250+ kits. I gotta get my ass on em.

exactly 4 months and 3 days until our huge local contest (in a city 15 hours away) so I gotta move my ass.


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, u better get buildin.. ive never showed any of my work
maybe cuz i dont build enough  
lol


----------



## mademan

nite guys! i gotta work in 3 n a bit hours. so im out!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 02:08 AM~9585758
> *nite guys! i gotta work in 3 n a bit hours. so im out!
> *


me to , i gotta get maybe 5 or 6 hrs sleep :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad: i guess ill hang around by myself, tonight..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 02:10 AM~9585767
> *:happysad: i guess ill hang around by myself, tonight..
> *


be a good little whore :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2008, 03:10 AM~9585770
> *be a good little whore :cheesy:
> *


:no:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 01:10 AM~9585767
> *:happysad: i guess ill play with myself, tonight..
> *


 :nosad: :barf:


----------



## mademan

I said for 08 I was gonna step up my game a bit so...
i did some "TiN FoilIn"
im half done the frame, i did the rear half and then cleared I will do the front half tomoro, it will have gold upper/lower arms, and the rest of the susp. will be chrome.


----------



## tyhodge07

its fuckin cold out


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: HELLA HOT HERE, I LEFT THE HEATER ON AND I CAN'T SLEEP. JUST TURN ON THE FAN TO KOOL IT DOWN IN HERE. :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 01:30 AM~9585850
> *:biggrin: HELLA HOT HERE, I LEFT THE HEATER ON AND I CAN'T SLEEP. JUST TURN ON THE FAN TO KOOL IT DOWN IN HERE. :uh:
> *


its like -22 here right now. fuggin cold!! gotta warm up so I can spray my big body.

I should have a dash ready to cast in a week or so.so i gotta talk to someone about that.


----------



## tyhodge07

its like -5 here it feels like, with the windy, its real windy :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

this thing badass :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^ 
nice.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

me and my girls brother is supposed to make one of these hopefully this summer, but where gonna cover the wheels and make it a seat for the baby, lol


----------



## low4oshow

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and tyhodge07 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, mademan


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## low4oshow




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

hey ty u goin to the swap meet on sunday


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## low4oshow

saw that on tv


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 2 2008, 03:58 AM~9585927
> *hey ty u goin to the swap meet on sunday
> *


when and where, i didnt know about what.. plus i aint got shit to spend.. im still jobless :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 05:00 AM~9585932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should make one with 13"s


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 01:53 AM~9585908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fuckin badass!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

i want this :0


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 02:01 AM~9585941
> *i want this :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have one just like it but its painted orange!! and hangin in the rafters in the garage with the 57 fairlaine one :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 02:01 AM~9585938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats cool. Would suck to get gas after a nice paint job on there. :|


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 04:03 AM~9585947
> *I have one just like it but its painted orange!! and hangin in the rafters in the garage with the 57 fairlaine one  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna get my daughter one


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 03:02 AM~9585944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want this and that red one^^^ and its at the fairgrounds on 38th


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

that ones cold its in the dub magazine its got diamonds all on the inside also


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 03:12 AM~9585977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny as hell


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 04:14 AM~9585981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

someone elses turn :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

wow, looks the same.. great maintnence :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lonnie, decaturforlife
:scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mademan

:biggrin: sup


----------



## tyhodge07

notta, eatin some potato soup :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 05:38 PM~9590328
> *notta, eatin some potato soup :cheesy:
> *


damn! I love potatoe soup!! im just workin n the big body dash master. ill mabey have some pics tonight of my progress. depends how much more i get done.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 07:46 PM~9590388
> *damn! I love potatoe soup!!  im just workin n the big body dash master. ill mabey have some pics tonight of my progress. depends how much more i get done.
> *


me too.. and that was the last of it :angry: im still hungry too


----------



## mademan

i had honey garlic dry ribs, potatoe wedges and cream corn for supper, hella good.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 07:50 PM~9590422
> *i had honey garlic dry ribs, potatoe wedges and cream corn for supper, hella good.
> *


them sound good, the cream corn i dont care for.
we went out to eat the other night with a gift card my sis got us for christmas, our bill was like 30, the guy only charged us 11, didnt charge us for drink (them are like 5 bucks a piece :uh: ) and only charged half orders on our full orders :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 05:53 PM~9590437
> *them sound good, the cream corn i dont care for.
> we went out to eat the other night with a gift card my sis got us for christmas, our bill was like 30, the guy only charged us 11, didnt charge us for drink (them are like 5 bucks a piece  :uh: ) and only charged half orders on our full orders  :cheesy:
> *


thats always wicked when they give you a deal like that. we go to boston pizza for supper alot, and lots of times the one lady doesnt charge us for drinks.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 07:55 PM~9590451
> *thats always wicked when they give you a deal like that. we go to boston pizza for supper alot, and lots of times the one lady doesnt charge us for drinks.
> *


i think they do it for a better tip


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 2 2008, 06:01 PM~9590494
> *i think they do it for a better tip
> *


..i think the lady here does it cause shes a cougar... lol.... and she can see ive got my safari hat on.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9590505
> *..i think the lady here does it cause shes a cougar... lol.... and she can see ive got my safari hat on.
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mornin whores..... i was going to post a pic of me waving , but heres a wave....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Jan 2 2008, 06:13 PM~9590591-->
> 
> 
> 
> mornin whores.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 05:46 PM~9590388
> * im just workin on the big body dash master. ill mabey have some pics tonight of my progress. depends how much more i get done.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 05:46 PM~9590388
> * big body dash master. *


you have the all american one? biggs said those kits had the correct dash.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 06:38 PM~9590829
> *you have the all american one? biggs said those kits had the correct dash.....
> *


nope! ive got the all american hearses and limo, but they dont have dash`s. im building one. ill snap some pics after. Im gonna starts my builds topic, so ill put em in there afterwords


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok , so i was watching les stroud on survivorman, he said fritos will burn, didnt know that so i had to try , ill be damned , it worked..... :cheesy: :0 i know , pics or it didnt happen......


----------



## tyhodge07

i love that show


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats alittle fucked up. :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

lata i got to get to bed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 igot that damn class at 9am :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 06:43 PM~9590874
> *ok , so i was watching les stroud on survivorman, he said fritos will burn, didnt know that so i had to try , ill be damned , it worked..... :cheesy:  :0  i know , pics or it didnt happen......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL SHIT THERE................


----------



## LowandBeyond

light the whole bag.  



but its no real big suprize all the grease and shit thats in that.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THEY NEED A FLAMMIBLE WARNING ON THE BAG , I SMELL A LAWSUIT COMING.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THEY NEED A FLAMMIBLE WARNING ON THE BAG , I SMELL A LAWSUIT COMING.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:57 AM~9594543
> *THEY NEED A FLAMMIBLE WARNING ON THE BAG , I SMELL A LAWSUIT COMING.....
> *



set yourslef on fire and sue them. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 12:58 AM~9594548
> *set yourslef on fire and sue them.    :biggrin:
> *


  :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 01:03 AM~9594572
> *  :0
> *



make sure you post a vid to prove it. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:07 AM~9594590
> *make sure you post a vid to prove it.    :cheesy:
> *


:yes: we can witness it.. just tape urself burning some plastic and it droppin on the bag and catchin fire and burning ur face :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 10:07 PM~9594590
> *make sure you post a vid to prove it.    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: u kno the rule.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 01:14 AM~9594615
> *:yes: we can witness it.. just tape urself burning some plastic and it droppin on the bag and catchin fire and burning ur face  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey tyler... didn't wanna whore betos topic so here ya go....



ok.... i had some pics in my photobucket already.... i got this from lowridermodels but i think its exactly the same....


----------



## lonnie

is it for sale or trade


----------



## tyhodge07

thanks RO.. i might chop the roof off.. make it a vert :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 02:07 AM~9594767
> *thanks RO.. i might chop the roof off.. make it a vert :cheesy:
> *



you better just send it somewhere it'll get built.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:14 PM~9594780
> *you  better just send it somewhere it'll get built.      :biggrin:
> *


like you do? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:15 AM~9594787
> *like you do?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



naw...................thats just for some paints.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:16 PM~9594791
> *naw...................thats just for some paints.      :biggrin:
> *


  2008 will be better for me homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 04:14 AM~9594780
> *you  better just send it somewhere it'll get built.      :biggrin:
> *


if it takes the whole 2008 year to get built.. than itll get built :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:18 AM~9594797
> * 2008 will be better for me homie
> *



me too. No moving this year. Will have all the model areas set up and shit. Paint booth built. The whole nine.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:21 PM~9594815
> *me too.      No moving this year.  Will have all the model areas set up and shit.  Paint booth built.  The whole nine.
> *


shit..... that way things are in my house right now.... i might be moving this year.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:22 AM~9594823
> *shit..... that way things are in my house right now.... i might be moving this year.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

I hate moving. 

We've been in our house for 8 months now and still moving shit around to fit it all.


----------



## tyhodge07

im done movin, unless we get evicted, lol.. its hard as hell to find a job in this town :angry: ive applied at like 10 places and its all bs when i call.. i got to calla place in the morning, hopefully i can get a part time job for now, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, ima try to get some sleep, got to get up around 8am and its 4:30 right now :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 02:24 AM~9594829
> *im done movin, unless we get evicted, lol.. its hard as hell to find a job in this town :angry: ive applied at like 10 places and its all bs when i call.. i got to calla place in the morning, hopefully i can get a part time job for now, lol
> *



if you was down this way alittle closer. We're hiring. start pay it 12$ I think? Fuckin pud work homie. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:25 PM~9594834
> *if you was down this way alittle closer.    We're hiring.    start pay it 12$ I think?    Fuckin pud work homie.    :cheesy:
> *


well i get $20 for now.... and bossman is really good to me....

remember this???










this pic is from this afternoon.... almost done :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:30 AM~9594850
> *well i get $20 for now.... and bossman is really good to me....
> 
> remember this???
> 
> *



I didn't just start homie.  I make way more then that too. 




Trucks looking good so far homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i started at $10 back in 03 workin for some vietnamese dude.... started at $20 with this guy....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:39 AM~9594880
> *i started at $10 back in 03 workin for some vietnamese dude.... started at $20 with this guy....
> *



hell yea. 

Not quite there without OT. I'm at 15$. So time and a half that on other days and weekends. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukk man...... that vietnamese guy was impossible to work for.... i worked as much as 158 hours in a 15 day period once....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 02:44 AM~9594889
> *fukk man...... that vietnamese guy was impossible to work for.... i worked as much as 158 hours in a 15 day period once....
> *




yea but you have to work..............................



I'm at work right now. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 11:48 PM~9594902
> *yea but you have to work..............................
> I'm at work right now.    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:23 AM~9594989
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *




don't be hatin :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Jan 03, 2008 - 12:27 AM

i'm out..... i work at 8am.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LAZY BITCHES......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:30 AM~9595003
> *LAZY BITCHES......
> *


who? :angry: your fat ass wouldn't handle a day workin with me :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Jan 3 2008, 03:30 AM~9595003-->
> 
> 
> 
> LAZY BITCHES......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:32 AM~9595008
> *who?  :angry: your fat ass wouldn't handle a day workin with me :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


as long as I get "safety meetings" about every hour. I'd run you in the dirt.  :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I CAN SLING 200 OF THESE IN 20 MINUTES, 8 POUNDS A PEICE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:34 AM~9595013
> *WHAT DO YOU DO?
> *


granite and marble kitchens and baths


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DAMN MARBLE WORK SUCKS. I HAVE A BUDDY THAT DID MY KITCHEN COUNTERS IN MY OLD HOUSE , I HAD TO HELP, FUCK THAT.... BUT I ALSO REPAIR AND OPERATE THESE....


----------



## LowandBeyond

I set at a computer all night. On layitlow. :biggrin: Laughing at all you fools.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:37 AM~9595022
> *DAMN MARBLE WORK SUCKS. I HAVE A BUDDY THAT DID MY KITCHEN COUNTERS IN MY OLD HOUSE , I HAD TO HELP, FUCK THAT.... BUT I ALSO REPAIR AND OPERATE THESE....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:39 AM~9595033
> *
> *


* BUT THE FACT REMAINS, YOURE STILL A DICK!* :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwhahaahahahahahahaahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:40 AM~9595038
> *BUT I'M NO LAZY BITCH *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:41 AM~9595039
> *bwhahaahahahahahahaahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAYHEMS LITTLE BROTHER?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:41 AM~9595042
> *YOU KNOW THE DRILL , PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!![/u][/i]*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 03:42 AM~9595043
> *MAYHEMS LITTLE BROTHER?
> *



I'll donkey punch you, you fucking anal leakage douch bag. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:42 AM~9595044
> *YOU KNOW THE DRILL , PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!
> *


want pics of me workin so u can get off or somethin? :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:44 AM~9595049
> *want pics of me workin so u can get off or somethin?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :barf: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 12:27 AM~9594996
> *Time is now: Jan 03, 2008 - 12:27 AM
> 
> i'm out..... i work at 8am....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


12:45 am now..... laters homies.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:44 AM~9595049
> *want pics of me workin so u can get off or somethin?  :scrutinize:
> *




he lika the way the dick taste.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:47 AM~9595061
> *I lika the way the dick taste.
> *


***....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,517 117 1.30% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,241 84 0.93% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,971 82 0.91% 
infamous62 Jun 2007 391 74 0.82% 
cali rydah Oct 2005 2,105 70 0.78% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,699 69 0.77% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,718 67 0.74% 
BackBumper559 Mar 2007 723 62 0.69% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,611 61 0.68% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,458 59 0.66%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:48 AM~9595063
> *I'M A ***....
> *


we already kno that..... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:49 AM~9595066
> *we already kno that.....  :uh:
> *


BUTTLOVINMONKEYBITCH


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


feel the love. 







NO ****


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:52 AM~9595072
> *BUTTLOVINMONKEYBITCH
> *


your new name? you used to be *candyman*caddy :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:54 AM~9595078
> *your new name? you used to be candymancaddy  :cheesy:
> *




shit. 


point for oldskool. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YOU , TIME FOR ANOTHER NAME CHANGE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 01:00 AM~9595086
> *FUCK YOU , TIME FOR ANOTHER NAME CHANGE....
> *


wow guess i deserve more than one point for that one travis..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5 AM HERE TIME TO GO TO BED, HOPEFULLY WHEN THE POSTMAN GETS HERE ILL HAVE A CAMPER WHEN I WAKE UP.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 01:02 AM~9595090
> *5 AM HERE TIME TO GO TO BED, HOPEFULLY WHEN THE POSTMAN GETS HERE ILL HAVE A CAMPER WHEN I WAKE UP.....
> *


HE'S TAPPING OUT OF THE RING!!!!! TKO TKO


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 04:03 AM~9595093
> *HE'S TAPPING OUT OF THE RING!!!!! TKO TKO
> *


im still here, bitch..... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

thought so......


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I declare RollinOldskool the weiner by testical knock out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, southside groovin, LowandBeyond, SCLAmoovin'22

:dunno: he left?


----------



## Smallz

What was the fight over tonight?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 3 2008, 04:08 AM~9595112
> *What was the fight over tonight?
> *



who cares..........its all fun. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 01:09 AM~9595113
> *who cares..........its all fun.    :cheesy:
> *


not fun for hearse.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:09 AM~9595113
> *who cares..........its all fun.    :cheesy:
> *


The usual huh! Good cuz i cant sleep. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hearse driver

Active Stats 
User's local time Jan 3 2008, 04:11 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 8,729 
( 11.9 posts per day / 0.17% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 3595 posts / 45% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Today, 01:00 AM 
Status (Offline) *

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 04:10 AM~9595115
> *not fun for hearse....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



naw, probally not. :biggrin: 





"screw you guys........................I'm going home!!"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 01:12 AM~9595120
> *hearse driver
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Jan 3 2008, 04:11 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 8,729
> ( 11.9 posts per day / 0.17% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 3595 posts / 45% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 01:00 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 3 2008, 04:11 AM~9595117
> *The usual huh! Good cuz i cant sleep. :cheesy:
> *



You know us. We quick to strip up the shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 01:00 AM~9595086
> *FUCK YOU , TIME FOR ANOTHER NAME CHANGE....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: maybe he went to change his name???


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:14 AM~9595125
> *:dunno:  :dunno: maybe he went to change his name???
> *


Or his clothes. Went to put on a ninja suit? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:52 AM~9595072
> *BUTTLOVINMONKEYBITCH
> *


watch out for his new name guys....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 04:16 AM~9595130
> *watch out for his new name guys....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 01:17 AM~9595131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

Y everybody always pickin' on Hearse?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 04:18 AM~9595136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2 to the 3rd power


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 3 2008, 04:19 AM~9595138
> *Y everybody always pickin' on Hearse?
> *



killin time. We just fuckin with him. Or I am anyways.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:20 AM~9595140
> *killin time.    We just fuckin with him.    Or I am anyways.
> *


Keep up the good work. Its funny shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 01:20 AM~9595140
> *killin time.    We just fuckin with him.    Or I am anyways.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
6 Members: rollinoldskoo, SCLAmoovin'22, southside groovin, MANUELITO619, LowandBeyond, SOLOW Models

:scrutinize:


----------



## southside groovin

hey RO, pm me ur shipping address so i can send that car out today....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 01:24 AM~9595149
> *hey RO, pm me ur shipping address so i can send that car out today....
> *


PM sent


----------



## rollinoldskoo

laters homies..... again.... :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,517 117 1.29% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,241 84 0.92% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,971 82 0.90% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,729 78 0.86% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,628 77 0.85% *
infamous62 Jun 2007 391 74 0.81% 
cali rydah Oct 2005 2,105 70 0.77% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,699 69 0.76% 
BackBumper559 Mar 2007 723 62 0.68% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,770 60 0.66% 

whores... :uh: stuck together in a 3-way..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:30 AM~9595156
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,517 117 1.29%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,241 84 0.92%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,971 82 0.90%
> hearse driver Jan 2006 8,729 78 0.86%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,628 77 0.85%
> infamous62 Jun 2007 391 74 0.81%
> cali rydah Oct 2005 2,105 70 0.77%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,699 69 0.76%
> BackBumper559 Mar 2007 723 62 0.68%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,770 60 0.66%
> 
> whores...  :uh: stuck together in a 3-way.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

Well im goin back to bed. :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 04:30 AM~9595156
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,517 117 1.29%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,241 84 0.92%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,971 82 0.90%
> hearse driver Jan 2006 8,729 78 0.86%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,628 77 0.85%
> infamous62 Jun 2007 391 74 0.81%
> cali rydah Oct 2005 2,105 70 0.77%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,699 69 0.76%
> BackBumper559 Mar 2007 723 62 0.68%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,770 60 0.66%
> 
> whores...  :uh: stuck together in a 3-way.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



your on the bottom :0


----------



## BODINE

:roflmao: IS THIS CONSIDERED A DONK LOL</span>


----------



## modeltech

:0  :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 09:09 AM~9595720
> *:roflmao: That's not a DONK, that's a DON'T!*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2008, 10:16 AM~9595746
> *That's not a DONK, that's a DON'T!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

cold last night


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 11:09 AM~9595720
> *:roflmao: IS THIS CONSIDERED A DONK LOL</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that shits funny right there


----------



## mcloven

the rims cost more then the damn car


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 11:09 AM~9595720
> *:roflmao: IS THIS CONSIDERED A DONK LOL</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet it had spinners too, since theres no center caps :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 01:02 PM~9596575
> *i bet it had spinners too, since theres no center caps :roflmao:
> *


the first time i saw it it was goin down the road and only the back rims on

the front had the stock 12inch ...lol


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 02:57 PM~9596946
> *the first time i saw it it was goin down the road and only the back rims on
> 
> the front had the stock 12inch ...lol
> *


must of looked like a race car
fats in the rear skinnies in the front


----------



## BODINE

lol

yup, it was jacked up high in the back


----------



## tyhodge07

that pic is photoshop worthy :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 02:56 PM~9597406
> *that pic is photoshop worthy :cheesy:
> *


do it then make it a lo lo


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 10:09 AM~9595720
> *:roflmao: IS THIS CONSIDERED A DONK LOL</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW ABOUT THIS !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 3 2008, 08:20 AM~9596336
> *the rims cost more then the damn car
> *


shit.... thats the case with almost all of them donks.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 09:22 PM~9600684
> *HOW  ABOUT  THIS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lololol :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 09:09 AM~9595720
> *:roflmao: IS THIS CONSIDERED A DONK LOL</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I'd roll that shit! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

allright hers my entry into the shouldnt be a donk class, is a car owned by a stereo shop here. i worked on this car and had to drive it to my shop. i wonered why it rode like shit so i looked under it , i now know why.... :uh: 





























HERES WHY IT RODE LIKE SHIT, THEY HAD TO DO THIS ON ALL 4 CORNERS TO CLEAR THE WHEELS..... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 09:32 PM~9601396
> *HERES WHY IT RODE LIKE SHIT, THEY HAD TO DO THIS ON ALL 4 CORNERS TO CLEAR THE WHEELS..... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:barf: :barf:


----------



## low4oshow

damn


----------



## southside groovin

any1 ever bought a resin body from modelhaus? hows their quality? i recently bought sum swamp coolers from them that were REAL nice but i know smaller parts r a lot different from bigger 1s...


----------



## southside groovin

any1 ever bought a resin body from modelhaus? hows their quality? i recently bought sum swamp coolers from them that were REAL nice but i know smaller parts r a lot different from bigger 1s...


----------



## crxlowrider

i like the paint on that crx but DAMN those are some BIG ass tires


----------



## spikekid999

any pics of the tan bu-ick in the background??


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'd rather see these imports like this then a G body or caddy on 30's.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 10:22 PM~9600684
> *HOW  ABOUT  THIS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u did that with paintshop didnt ya


----------



## tyhodge07

check this out, who wants to drag race with me? spike kid?
http://www.streetchallenge3d.com/
sign up than download


----------



## tyhodge07

im downloading right now.. hopefully itll install with no problems :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 12:22 AM~9602109
> *check this out, who wants to drag race with me? spike kid?
> http://www.streetchallenge3d.com/
> sign up than download
> *


why you callin me out??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 06:37 PM~9601470
> *any1 ever bought a resin body from modelhaus? hows their quality? i recently bought sum swamp coolers from them that were REAL nice but i know smaller parts r a lot different from bigger 1s...
> *



*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN..... *

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 12:27 AM~9602169
> *why you callin me out??? :biggrin:
> *


ur the mopar man :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

u downloadin, on the site it says play up to 30 online.. :0


----------



## spikekid999

ill try downloadin it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 PM~9601495
> *any1 ever bought a resin body from modelhaus? hows their quality? i recently bought sum swamp coolers from them that were REAL nice but i know smaller parts r a lot different from bigger 1s...
> *


1000 TIMES BETTER THAN R&R AND WAY CLEANER MOLDS..... LITTLE MORE MONEY, BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 12:36 AM~9602280
> *ill try downloadin it
> *


i got it downloaded, i just forgot to download the net.frame thing to support it.. i thought my comp already had it, but it didnt :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

got mine done.. who else is gonna race? :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 10:53 PM~9602471
> *got mine done.. who else is gonna race? :cheesy:
> *



I was ready a hour ago when you asked. You should have been ready then. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

i got a caddy clip in a box somewhere from an escalade


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9602498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




damn son!!! You going to do the whole front clip? I was going to do the fenders and shit, but didn't want to tackle the rears. So mine is just the grille and head light swap.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 12:55 AM~9602504
> *I was ready a hour ago when you asked.    You should have been ready then.    :uh:
> *


u downloaded it?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 10:57 PM~9602526
> *u downloaded it?
> *



naw I'm just fuckin with ya. I'm not downloading that shit to a work computer.


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im signin onto it.. im tyhodge07 if n e 1 else downloaded, thats me :cheesy: i dont know if its gonna take the whole screen or not


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 12:56 AM~9602516
> *i got a caddy clip in a box somewhere from an escalade
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i got this grille


----------



## tyhodge07

i cant figure the take off out yet


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9602709
> *i cant figure the take off out yet
> *



lmao. Sounds like your going to loose then. :tongue:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bunch o whores in the model section.... :0 

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 105 1.19% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,656 98 1.11% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,770 80 0.91% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,782 72 0.82% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 69 0.78% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.71% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.70% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,000 52 0.59% 
MiKLO Apr 2007 1,487 52 0.59% 
1980caddy Nov 2007 191 50 0.57%


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 01:13 AM~9602709
> *i cant figure the take off out yet
> *


what race you doin??

i gotta try and figure out the site yet. ill see if i can find the race. i was just browsin all the types off races you can do


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 01:23 AM~9602837
> *what race you doin??
> 
> i gotta try and figure out the site yet. ill see if i can find the race. i was just browsin all the types off races you can do
> *


i was just doin my own races by myself to get ahang of this.. whats ur name on there?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 08:08 PM~9602662
> *:0  :0  :0 i got this grille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want a cookie? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

same as here :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 11:33 PM~9602954
> *want a cookie?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



no he wants mopar stuff.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:33 AM~9602954
> *want a cookie?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


naw ill pass on the cookie lol. you want it? looks like itll fit in the revell cali wheels front clip since i got one sittin here lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 08:35 PM~9602988
> *naw ill pass on the cookie lol. you want it? looks like itll fit in the revell cali wheels front clip since i got one sittin here lol
> *


too bad i'm broke..... i think i got somethin mopar lyin around..... brb...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:37 AM~9602998
> *too bad i'm broke..... i think i got somethin mopar lyin around..... brb...
> *


lol. check out what im workin on now in the low4oshow thread


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9602998
> *too bad i'm broke..... i think i got somethin mopar lyin around..... brb...
> *












wanna see more???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:42 AM~9603060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see more????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 08:45 PM~9603081
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


thats like a hooker showin nipple and asking huh? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol i guess you can put it that way


----------



## tyhodge07

i ran under a 17 second run time, thats the best i can get, i need practice, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 08:51 PM~9603130
> *i ran under a 17 second run time, thats the best i can get, i need practice, lol
> *


must be usin a mopar.... :0 :0 






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 08:51 PM~9603129
> *lol i guess you can put it that way
> *




































its from a 67 GTX kit.... built it back in 95? :dunno: the rest of it is at my dad's place still.... pm me if u want it...


----------



## SOLOW Models

Hello everyone!


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 4 2008, 12:03 AM~9603230
> *Hello everyone!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models

thanks i needed that!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wow travis.... you're being a dick..... 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 09:18 PM~9603334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's hearse rider?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:25 AM~9603376
> *where's hearse rider?
> *



Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 104 1.16% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,665 93 1.04% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,796 86 0.96% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,774 84 0.94% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 68 0.76% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.71% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.69% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,002 54 0.60% 
MiKLO Apr 2007 1,487 52 0.58% 
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,164 52 0.58% 




hes all whored out.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:25 AM~9603376
> *where's hearse rider?
> *


im on modelhaus website looking for a front bumper for a 69 chevy truck.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 09:27 PM~9603392
> *im on modelhaus website looking for a front bumper for a 69 chevy truck.....
> *


just bumper or grill too?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bumper, maybe a grille too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=67249

:uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 4 2008, 12:29 AM~9603411
> *bumper, maybe a grille too
> *


whats krakalackin ladies?

hearse pm me your adress. ill send that ford truck hood to you and $ for the JL hearses. lmk how much they came to.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:32 AM~9603433
> *http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=67249
> 
> :uh:
> *


it would sure be nice if they would put pictures for stuff on there. kinda takes the guessing out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no shit..... they got so much goodies on there if they posted pics they wouldn't keep up with orders.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:32 AM~9603433
> *http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=67249
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thanks...


----------



## mademan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mademan, BODINE

still got thade rides "lade" that we talked about using the motor out of?
lmk what you need for it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 PM~9603477
> *:0  :cheesy:  thanks...
> *


u dunno how to use their site?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 4 2008, 01:39 AM~9603481
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mademan, BODINE
> 
> still got thade rides "lade" that we talked about using the motor out of?
> lmk what you need for it.
> *


yeah , pm me your addy


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:46 AM~9603526
> *yeah , pm me your addy
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 09:50 PM~9603555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: there u go again....




























*DICK!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin *A..*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:52 AM~9603565
> *:angry: there u go again....
> DICK!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 12:52 AM~9603565
> *:angry: there u go again....
> DICK!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: where u all go???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 02:03 AM~9603634
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: where u all go???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:03 AM~9603634
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: where u all go???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I wasn't going to be the next to post. :biggrin: I see you edited tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 10:04 PM~9603638
> *I wasn't going to be the next to post.     :biggrin:     I see you edited tho.
> *


yea since u all weren't gonna post....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

watch out rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2008, 10:09 PM~9603662
> *watch out rollin
> *


not me.... either tyler or hearse..... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 03:04 AM~9603638
> *I wasn't going to be the next to post.    :biggrin:    I see you edited tho.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 10:13 PM~9603692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guess u tyler and hearse get holiday pay?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,819 106 1.17% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 104 1.15% 
*LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,678 99 1.09% 
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,778 81 0.89%* 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 68 0.75% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.69% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.68% 
MiKLO Apr 2007 1,487 52 0.57% 
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,164 52 0.57% 
1980caddy Nov 2007 191 50 0.55% 

always next to each other..... :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:17 AM~9603707
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,819 106 1.17%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 104 1.15%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,678 99 1.09%
> hearse driver Jan 2006 8,778 81 0.89%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 68 0.75%
> juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.69%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.68%
> MiKLO Apr 2007 1,487 52 0.57%
> stlladylux Jan 2007 1,164 52 0.57%
> 1980caddy Nov 2007 191 50 0.55%
> 
> always next to each other.....  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## BODINE

im off to bed got my son tonight , and nephew , and they will be up in about 5 or 6 hrs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 03:20 AM~9603723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

`nite. gotta work in 3 hours. then take my laptop to get fixed... fKIN N keu broke off. 

then i gotta finish my fleetwood dash.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: laters homies....


----------



## tyhodge07

brittany spears just got takin to the hospital, kev was at her place, i think they got into a fight, and when they got there, britt was all drugged out. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

boring tonight, the baby woke up, shes wide awake runnin around, i got to be up at 8:30, looks like im not goin again :uh: or i have to stay up all night and go to class tired as hell and make up an excuse to leave early


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 104 1.15%
*rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,829 100 1.10%
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,682 86 0.95%
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,778 76 0.84%*
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 68 0.75%
juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.69%
supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.68%
scooby Jun 2002 2,311 53 0.58%
MiKLO Apr 2007 1,487 52 0.57%
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,164 52 0.57%

WHORES :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

i guess ill play on alibre for a bit tonight and try to learn somethin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *hearse driver*, low4oshow

oh, hey whore :wave:
you dont have to whork tomorrow?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i work nights, member? i can be up all night......


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hearse driver, *LowandBeyond*, low4oshow

:0 oh shit another whore :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn whores.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 02:51 AM~9603990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:0
197 behind randumb shit topic


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 use alibre design before?


----------



## tyhodge07

whores :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,618 104 1.15%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,829 96 1.06%
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,684 84 0.93%
hearse driver Jan 2006 8,782 78 0.86%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,306 68 0.75%
juangotti Jul 2006 11,299 63 0.69%
supreme Mar 2005 5,760 62 0.68%
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,024 53 0.58%*
scooby Jun 2002 2,311 53 0.58%
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,164 52 0.57%

:0 comin for ya whores


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 02:09 AM~9604012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

FUCK YOU.............PAY ME!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:|


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

6:30 am and this kid is still not sleepin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 04:25 AM~9604096
> *6:30 am and this kid is still not sleepin
> *



WTF? 

as the real father, I give you permission to whoop that ass. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 06:29 AM~9604098
> *WTF?
> 
> as the real father,  I give you permission to whoop that ass.    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

she woke up at like 3 am, she didnt go to bed till after 11pm :uh: she never sleeps it seems like, a nd when she does its for awhile.. i guess shell be sleepin her day away.


----------



## LowandBeyond

that sucks.


----------



## tyhodge07

sure does, im gonna try to get her in bed.


----------



## tyhodge07

man, she slept 2 more hours :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 04:29 AM~9604098
> *WTF?
> 
> as the real father,  I give you permission to whoop that ass.    :biggrin:
> *


oh snap!!! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

27 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Reverend Hearse, elpeligroso, rollin 70's, BODINE, drnitrus, spikekid999, slash, SlammdSonoma, low4life74, cruzinlow, Linc, dubelduces, SOLOW Models, 1ofaknd, lakewood213, 85_regal_ryda


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 01:28 PM~9606242
> *oh snap!!! :0
> *


why name change?




so hearse DRIVER just wouldnt be right since you can drive ?
























j/k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:37 PM~9606330
> *why name change?
> so hearse DRIVER just wouldnt be right since you can drive ?
> j/k
> *


  new year replacement name.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:37 PM~9606330
> *why name change?
> so hearse DRIVER just wouldnt be right since you can drive ?
> j/k
> *


....around here reverends touch boys :biggrin: 
j/k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont..... :nono: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont..... :nono: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont..... :nono: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont..... :nono: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont..... :nono: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 4 2008, 04:36 PM~9607285
> *....around here reverends touch boys  :biggrin:
> *


you know from experiance??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 04:26 PM~9608036
> *you know from experiance??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Reverend Hearse, Waco, ibuildweniblazeum, rodburner1974, IBLDMYOWN, bigDside, MKD904, DRòN, 1badassMALIBU, dade county

kinda dead for a friday.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Reverend Hearse, Waco, ibuildweniblazeum, rodburner1974, IBLDMYOWN, bigDside, MKD904, DRòN, 1badassMALIBU, dade county

kinda dead for a friday.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 06:22 PM~9608942
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Reverend Hearse, Waco, ibuildweniblazeum, rodburner1974, IBLDMYOWN, bigDside, MKD904, DRòN, 1badassMALIBU, dade county
> 
> kinda dead for a friday.....
> *



Mas Puto!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just got home , 3 tacos de asada and a pitcher of margaritas..... good way to start the work weekend .....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 08:07 PM~9609634
> *i just got home , 3 tacos de asada and a pitcher of margaritas..... good way to start the work weekend .....
> *


Amen brother..Uh I mean Reverend Hearse.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2008, 01:29 AM~9604098
> *WTF?
> 
> as the real father,  I give you permission to whoop that ass.    :biggrin:
> *



damn.... thought it was mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 09:37 AM~9606330
> *why name change?
> so hearse DRIVER just wouldnt be right since you can drive ?
> j/k
> *


 :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ILL BE DRIVING IN A FEW WEEKS , OR BE IN JAIL IF I CANT PAY THE FINES.............


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 05:41 PM~9609934
> *ILL BE DRIVING IN A FEW WEEKS , OR BE IN JAIL IF I CANT PAY THE FINES.............
> *


that sucks bro....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I KNOW.... 675 TO GO BEFORE FEB 12TH....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

195 pages till we pass randumb shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

stupid joke.....

Who is Soldier Boy's best friend?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

arab


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 10:56 PM~9610092
> *195 pages till we pass randumb shit....
> *


that mean let the whoring begin??


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 10:56 PM~9610092
> *195 pages till we pass randumb shit....
> *


that mean let the whoring begin??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 06:25 PM~9610346
> *stupid joke.....
> 
> Who is Soldier Boy's best friend?????
> *































*YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oooo

i get it


lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ghey


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 10:03 PM~9610694
> *YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I hate that damn song!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 10:09 PM~9610748
> *I hate that damn song!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels

SUP HOMIEZ! I'M LAS VEGAS NEVADA! HOME OF ALL THE SINS!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 5 2008, 12:27 AM~9610905
> *SUP HOMIEZ! I'M LAS VEGAS NEVADA! HOME OF ALL THE SINS!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 07:10 PM~9610760
> *x2 :angry:
> *


x-3 one of the guys from work told me that today... i always teasin him bout that song....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:37 AM~9610990
> *x-3 one of the guys from work told me that today... i always teasin him bout that song....
> *


next time you see him, tell him to get off his nuts


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin model car section whores.....

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,855 74 0.86% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,700 59 0.68% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,049 59 0.68% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,819 57 0.66% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,358 52 0.60% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 139 48 0.56% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.52% 
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 19,860 43 0.50% 
Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.49%


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:53 AM~9611112
> *fukkin model car section whores.....
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,855 74 0.86%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,700 59 0.68%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,049 59 0.68%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,819 57 0.66%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,358 52 0.60%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 139 48 0.56%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
> El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.52%
> 64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 19,860 43 0.50%
> Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.49%
> *


 :0 :0 four some


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 07:54 PM~9611125
> *:0  :0 four some
> *


u want in?


----------



## spikekid999

nope im good lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 08:03 PM~9611192
> *nope im good lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

how hard you think it would be to fix a blown head gasket on a smaller motor mustang, its a 95 i think, how much to do it?

or how much u think it would cost takin it to a shop?

my little bro has this mustang, its a 95 im pretty sure, its pretty clean, and he blew a head gasket on it driving it to college down in evansville, in (3 hours from me) and its stuck down there, he said if i give him 100 bucks i can have it.. well 100 bucks, why pass it up :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 08:08 PM~9611231
> *how hard you think it would be to fix a blown head gasket on a smaller motor mustang, its a 95 i think, how much to do it?
> 
> or how much u think it would cost takin it to a shop?
> 
> my little bro has this mustang, its a 95 im pretty sure, its pretty clean, and he blew a head gasket on it driving it to college down in evansville, in (3 hours from me) and its stuck down there, he said if i give him 100 bucks i can have it.. well 100 bucks, why pass it up :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


depends.... up to $1500 at the most i think....


----------



## spikekid999

itd be a good weekend project. not sure what all itd take on a stang but its just a matter of tearin down the top end of the motor


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:12 AM~9611260
> *depends.... up to $1500 at the most i think....
> *


so id be better throwin a used motor in it.. my girls brother, his buddy owns a junk yard, im sure i can get a used motor for a couple hundred bucks, and her brother help me swap them out..


----------



## spikekid999

you can pick up the gasket and do it yourself for a hell of a lot cheaper. but if you bring it to a shop you know theyll rip you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 01:17 AM~9611303
> *you can pick up the gasket and do it yourself for a hell of a lot cheaper. but if you bring it to  a shop you know theyll rip you
> *


yea i know.. i need a how to on taking the shit apart and what all i need to get to fix it.. ive never done a blown head gasket before.. i dont even know what all goes bad when it happends.. im sure i can do it, i might just give it a shot.. ofcourse after i get some pics of doing it for myself.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 08:17 PM~9611303
> *you can pick up the gasket and do it yourself for a hell of a lot cheaper. but if you bring it to  a shop you know theyll rip you
> *


that still a lot of work.... plus u dunno if u gotta replace the heads too.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:22 AM~9611334
> *that still a lot of work.... plus u dunno if u gotta replace the heads too.....
> *


he got it looked at, and its been sittin at the shop he got it looked at for like 4 or 5 months now, lol.. and they said it was a blown gasket, i dont know how far they got to lookin at it or just ran a test and found out tho.


----------



## spikekid999

the heads should be fine unless it bent a rod but i doubt it. i know youd need a torce wrench to retightin the head bolts. i might be a lot of work doin it yourself but its a lot cheaper. just a matter of pullin the intake,valve cover,rockers,and then the head. youd have to change oil as antifreeze had gotten in the oil which is well,not good. youd have to scrap the gasket surfaces on both the head and and block so it seals good again. and now that i think of it youd have to get valve cover and intake gaskets also since theyd be no good after pullin em off


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 01:34 AM~9611409
> *the heads should be fine unless it bent a rod but i doubt it. i know youd need a torce wrench to retightin the head bolts. i might be a lot of work doin it yourself but its a lot cheaper. just a matter of pullin the intake,valve cover,rockers,and then the head. youd have to change oil as antifreeze had gotten in the oil which is well,not good. youd have to scrap the gasket surfaces on both the head and and block so it seals good again. and now that i think of it youd have to get valve cover and intake gaskets also since theyd be no good after pullin em off
> *


ill look into it.. my girls brother is a michanic, and he dad was one also.. so tools they got all that, and the know how.. its just getting one of them to help, lol.. im sure theyd rather fix it than do a swap


----------



## Kirby

Buy it, you cant go wrong. It's an easy fix, call that shop that its sitting at and see how much they want to fix it. That will give you a ball park figure to see if you want to pay to get it fixed or not. If its too much just sell the parts on the car and scrap the body...thats an easy 100 bucks right there. 

What i'm saying is, Buy the damn thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2008, 01:43 AM~9611483
> *Buy it, you cant go wrong. It's an easy fix, call that shop that its sitting at and see how much they want to fix it. That will give you a ball park figure to see if you want to pay to get it fixed or not. If its too much just sell the parts on the car and scrap the body...thats an easy 100 bucks right there.
> 
> What i'm saying is, Buy the damn thing! :thumbsup:
> *


they want 2000 to do it, thats why my bro is lettin it sit there, lol.. he dont go no where besides school or with his buddies and everythings close by, plus for 2000 he wants to get a new car, for 100 i told him i want it.. but bringing it back down to here will be whats gonna cost the most. i can let the shit sit for a year, i dont care, lol.. 100 bucks isnt shit for a nice clean ass mustang.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 08:34 PM~9611409
> *the heads should be fine unless it bent a rod but i doubt it. i know youd need a torce wrench to retightin the head bolts. i might be a lot of work doin it yourself but its a lot cheaper. just a matter of pullin the intake,valve cover,rockers,and then the head. youd have to change oil as antifreeze had gotten in the oil which is well,not good. youd have to scrap the gasket surfaces on both the head and and block so it seals good again. and now that i think of it youd have to get valve cover and intake gaskets also since theyd be no good after pullin em off
> *


blown head gaskets are from overheating usually.... if it got aluminum heads.... good luck...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

if its a gt its worth it. base models suck donkey nuggets....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:47 AM~9611526
> *blown head gaskets are from overheating usually.... if it got aluminum heads.... good luck...
> *


yup cuz it will warp the heads




checkin in :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:47 PM~9611526
> *blown head gaskets are from overheating usually.... if it got aluminum heads.... good luck...
> *


google the sn-95 that will tell you all you need to know , aluminium everything....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:47 AM~9611526
> *blown head gaskets are from overheating usually.... if it got aluminum heads.... good luck...
> *


more than likely they are.. its just a 5 spd, smaller motor mustang, i dont even know the size of it, but it aint no gt model, 5.0 or anything like that, 3.7 or some shit, if i was doin a motor swap i was gonna go bigger, 5.0 or somethin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

4.6? 3.6?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:47 AM~9611526
> *blown head gaskets are from overheating usually.... if it got aluminum heads.... good luck...
> *


true. i forgot about aluminum heads, i usually work with 80s and older


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hell i think a 3.6 is a chevy motor , dammit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

v-6 or v-8?


----------



## tyhodge07

im not even sure.. whats a smaller motor basic mustang got, thats a stick, it dont have power windows, locks, none of t he good shit, its just a basic mustang.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3. something or a 5.0 in 94-95 96 went to a 4.6 v-8 <shitty motor....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 08:54 PM~9611599
> *im not even sure.. whats a smaller motor basic mustang got, thats a stick, it dont have power windows, locks, none of t he good shit, its just a basic mustang.
> *


u could put in 5.0 but it be a lot of work too..... parting it out sound good....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:01 AM~9611664
> *u could put in  5.0 but it be a lot of work too..... parting it out sound good....
> *


no partin it out dont sound good.. i need a car.. if i can get it all done for under 1000 i call it a deal


----------



## tyhodge07

this white boy just made some queso dip :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

AHHH DAMN
I HIT 17,000 AND DIDNT EVEN CATCH IT :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,881 83 0.98%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,067 70 0.83%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.72%
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.71%
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 55 0.65%
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60%
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53%
Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.50%

look out, here i come! :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i want one of these but grey


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 10:20 PM~9603723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:37 AM~9611880
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


you screw off pal :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:38 AM~9611881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 12:38 AM~9611881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we used to do that shit all the time


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 02:47 AM~9611929
> *we used to do that shit all the time
> *


you flip and roll like that too :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 09:45 PM~9611914
> *you screw off pal  :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 12:48 AM~9611932
> *you flip and roll like that too  :0
> *


yup built big ass ramps used ATVs for speed you name it weve done it even spent 300 to get one to fuck it up racing down hills


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:49 AM~9611940
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 4 2008, 09:51 PM~9611944
> *yup built big ass ramps used ATVs for speed you name it weve done it even spent 300 to get one to fuck it up racing down hills
> *


damn.....


----------



## tyhodge07

sorry but a new whores in 1st



Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,077 81 0.97%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,888 80 0.95%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.73%
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.72%
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.61%
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.61%
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.55%
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.54%
Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.50%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 09:51 PM~9611946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dunno... who?


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 12:52 AM~9611950
> *sorry but a  new whores in 1st
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> tyhodge07  Feb 2005  17,077  81  0.97%
> rollinoldskoo  Dec 2005  5,888  80  0.95%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  83,366  61  0.73%
> S$L$C$  Dec 2007  151  60  0.72%
> 801Rider  Jun 2003  6,627  51  0.61%
> Reverend Hearse  Jan 2006  8,826  51  0.61%
> supreme  Mar 2005  5,807  48  0.57%
> LosAngelesRydr  Apr 2002  4,663  46  0.55%
> El raider  Aug 2005  13,789  45  0.54%
> Ant-dogg  May 2006  742  42  0.50%
> *


This means it's time for you to hit the bench and build something.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just playing with ya....


----------



## tyhodge07

:no:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 09:55 PM~9611967
> *
> *


  :cheesy: so whats your plans for the 72?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 02:57 AM~9611974
> *This means it's time for you to hit the bench and build something....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just playing with ya....
> *


waitin on the imp from beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9611974
> *This means it's time for you to hit the bench and build something....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just playing with ya....
> *


imagine what i'd do wthout the whoring.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:57 AM~9611982
> *  :cheesy: so whats your plans for the 72?
> *


finish it before 2009
dough is hookin me up with a couple parts for an rc project.. so ill have to work time in with both


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he making parts for it?


----------



## spikekid999

i sapose i can throw in a few pics :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, hes gonna make me up a couple c-hubs so i can do a 4wd conversion on one of the micro rc's.. they dont make a 4wd or even parts to do it.. and i need these for the steering


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9612018
> *i sapose i can throw in a few pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's that GANGSTA pics :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:03 AM~9612028
> *where's that GANGSTA pics  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

my brother put switches on a 5th , he said it was a pain in the ass!!!!

ate up front tires every 2 months , just hard to work with


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 10:08 PM~9612059
> *my brother put switches on a 5th , he said it was a pain in the ass!!!!
> 
> ate up front tires every 2 months , just hard to work with
> *


torsion bar front end right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,907 92 1.09% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,086 90 1.07% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.73% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.71% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.61% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.61% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.55% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.54% 
Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.50% 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:09 AM~9612067
> *torsion bar front end right?
> *


, cant remeber it was the only 5th he ever done , so they took bunch of shyt off for it to lay on ground on front...lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:10 AM~9612071
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,907 92 1.09%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,086 90 1.07%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.73%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.71%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.61%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.61%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.55%
> El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.54%
> Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.50%
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 whoopin that ass!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not quite...


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

close, but not enought


----------



## rollinoldskoo

probably now...


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

might have to work on my grand prix again.... :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,093 97 1.15% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,915 96 1.14% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.73% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.71% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.61% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.61% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.55% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.54% 
Ant-dogg May 2006 742 42 0.50% 

see.... tied now tho


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:nono: was, :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

im out, my stomach hurts, and i got to get to bed


----------



## spikekid999

got any pics of it? 

the back shouldnt be to hard but ya i know the front will be a lil harder...but worth it :biggrin: and yes the front has trosion bars in the front, ill have to back em off though


----------



## rollinoldskoo

didn't travis tell u not to swallow?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 02:18 AM~9612126
> *got any pics of it?
> 
> the back shouldnt be to hard but ya i know the front will be a lil harder...but worth it :biggrin: and yes the front has trosion bars in the front, ill have to back em off though
> *


no  pm wired62 on here ...he the one that done it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:18 AM~9612130
> *didn't travis tell u not to swallow?
> *


 :uh: i heard he was teaching you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kind like lifting a nissan hardbody.... gotta make your own mounts for cylinders and shit...


----------



## spikekid999

ight ill pm him 

hey RO heres the gangsta pic :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:19 PM~9612136
> *:uh:  i heard he was teaching you
> *


he just lied to you to make u feel more comforable


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 10:20 PM~9612140
> *ight ill pm him
> 
> hey RO heres the gangsta pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them 14s?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:20 AM~9612141
> *he just lied to you to make u feel more comforable
> *


not what i heard, monte jr :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 02:20 AM~9612140
> *ight ill pm him
> 
> hey RO heres the gangsta pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:21 AM~9612145
> *them 14s?
> *


it dont matter, he keeps them bitches clean :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

randumb shit 123» 797 
let's keep all the bullshit here. 15,932 

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 123» 606 
TOPIC 12,107 

gettin closer.......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:23 AM~9612156
> *randumb shit  123» 797
> let's keep all the bullshit here. 15,932
> 
> LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW  123» 606
> TOPIC 12,107
> 
> gettin closer.......
> *


 :0 and closer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:21 PM~9612148
> *not what i heard, monte jr  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: get off hearse's nuts


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:23 AM~9612156
> *randumb shit  123» 797
> let's keep all the bullshit here. 15,932
> 
> LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW  123» 606
> TOPIC 12,107
> 
> gettin closer.......
> *


:yes: i dont think itll take much longer either


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:24 AM~9612162
> *:yes: i dont think itll take much longer either
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:23 AM~9612161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: get off hearse's nuts
> *


now ur soundin like a monte jr :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

i think we need an ip check on rollinoldskoo :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:21 AM~9612145
> *them 14s?
> *


yes they are. i got black straws on the spokes now though :biggrin: 
and you bet yo ass i keep em clean. i gotta clean the hub this winter though before i put em back on in the spring lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

im about to throw this fuckin cat outside and say bye bye :twak:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:26 AM~9612176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you fucker :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:26 AM~9612176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:28 PM~9612185
> *im about to throw this fuckin cat outside and say bye bye :twak:
> *


milfintraining? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

BASTARD...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

linc where you at ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:28 AM~9612193
> *milfintraining?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


cat in snow.. thats what its gonna be :angry: this dumb fuck keeps goin and meowin at the bedroom door cuz the other cats in there, the other cat has only been here like 3 days and shes real old and fat and dont wanna play with this little shit, so he bugs the shit out of her, and never gives up.. i throw this bitch at the wall all the time cuz he pisses me off so much, lol :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:29 AM~9612196
> *BASTARD......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:29 AM~9612196
> *BASTARD......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

we just got a puppy :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

everyones a fuckin ****** in here tonight lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 03:31 AM~9612206
> *we just got a puppy  :cheesy:
> *


double ***, thats hard to accomplish. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:29 AM~9612196
> *BASTARD......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:29 AM~9612196
> *BASTARD......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

no whammy no whammy





































shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

got myself :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:33 PM~9612217
> *got myself :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

triple ***.....


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice pup..... i want one of those..... fuck cats...

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:36 AM~9612232
> *nice pup..... i want one of those..... fuck cats...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

what no one wants to claim the award :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:39 PM~9612244
> *what no one wants to claim the award :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: keep it....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 01:37 AM~9612239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 03:39 AM~9612250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats you claimed the award for 07 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:41 AM~9612261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 01:41 AM~9612259
> *congrats you claimed the award for 07  :0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 03:42 AM~9612270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:39 PM~9612249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

wassssssssssssssssssss uppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 03:39 AM~9612250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ronin




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:44 AM~9612276
> *
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 03:46 AM~9612290
> *
> *


took ya that long to quote nothin :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:47 AM~9612295
> *took ya that long to quote nothin :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: 


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


had to take dog out tried to piss on floor 





:angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 03:46 AM~9612289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:47 PM~9612295
> *took ya that long to quote nothin :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:48 AM~9612306
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined  Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,122 124 1.46%
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,945 117 1.38%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.72%
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.71%
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60%
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60%
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.57%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
spikekid999 May 2007 2,542 46 0.54%
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53%


----------



## Ronin




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:50 PM~9612317
> *> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> tyhodge07  Feb 2005  17,122  124  1.46%
> rollinoldskoo  Dec 2005  5,945  117  1.38%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  83,366  61  0.72%
> S$L$C$  Dec 2007  151  60  0.71%
> Reverend Hearse  Jan 2006  8,826  51  0.60%
> 801Rider  Jun 2003  6,627  51  0.60%
> supreme  Mar 2005  5,807  48  0.57%
> LosAngelesRydr  Apr 2002  4,663  46  0.54%
> spikekid999  May 2007  2,542  46  0.54%
> El raider  Aug 2005  13,789  45  0.53%
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 02:50 AM~9612318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

HMMMM.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:50 AM~9612317
> *> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> tyhodge07  Feb 2005  17,122  124  1.46%
> rollinoldskoo  Dec 2005  5,945  117  1.38%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  83,366  61  0.72%
> S$L$C$  Dec 2007  151  60  0.71%
> Reverend Hearse  Jan 2006  8,826  51  0.60%
> 801Rider  Jun 2003  6,627  51  0.60%
> supreme  Mar 2005  5,807  48  0.57%
> LosAngelesRydr  Apr 2002  4,663  46  0.54%
> spikekid999  May 2007  2,542  46  0.54%
> El raider  Aug 2005  13,789  45  0.53%
> *


i wont be on there im off here in about 30 min


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:52 AM~9612327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant see anything


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:52 PM~9612327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIDN'T WORK :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:51 AM~9612323
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 03:52 AM~9612327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 02:54 AM~9612343
> *
> *


uhhhh i think he is just whoring


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:54 PM~9612343
> *
> *


HERE I GO..... QUOTING NOTHING.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:55 AM~9612354
> *HERE I GO..... QUOTING NOTHING.....
> *


at least it didnt take you to long :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

it works on mine, than it doesnt, like every refresh it does than dont :dunno:
well now it should, i uploaded it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:55 PM~9612352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FINALLY..... TOOK U THAT LONG???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 03:52 AM~9612327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAIL :thumbsdown:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 10:56 PM~9612363
> *FAIL :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

how can i see how many post i gpt for the day?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 10:58 PM~9612373
> *how can i see how many post i gpt for the day?
> *


get on the top ten..... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:57 AM~9612365
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:00 AM~9612381
> *get on the top ten.....  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 11:00 PM~9612385
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:00 AM~9612381
> *get on the top ten.....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 11:02 PM~9612397
> *
> *


maybe tyler knows??? :dunno: he cares the most....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,129 131 1.54% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,960 131 1.54% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53% 

:ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where'd tyler go? fuckin the cat? :loco:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:03 AM~9612409
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> BODINE Feb 2005 17,129 131 1.54%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,960 131 1.54%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
> El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53%
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:02 AM~9612402
> *maybe tyler knows???  :dunno: he cares the most....
> *


:no:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 11:05 PM~9612413
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:05 AM~9612412
> *where'd tyler go? fuckin the cat?  :loco:
> *


 :uh: bought to get to bed for real this time


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:05 AM~9612412
> *where'd tyler go? fuckin the cat?  :loco:
> *


he is gettin some p&$$y


:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,964 135 1.58% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,130 132 1.55% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53% 

u be on soon BODINE....


----------



## tyhodge07

611/797
not far behind :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 11:06 PM~9612419
> *:uh: bought to get to bed for real this time
> *



:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 11:07 PM~9612423
> *611/797
> not far behind :0
> *


by the end of the month or sooner....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:06 AM~9612421
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,964 135 1.58%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,130 132 1.55%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
> El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53%
> 
> u be on soon BODINE....
> *


how u know :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:08 AM~9612426
> *by the end of the month or sooner....
> *


you think itll go that quick :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kiss milfintraining for me tell her i miss her.... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:08 AM~9612433
> *kiss milfintraing for me tell her i miss her....  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:08 AM~9612433
> *kiss milfintraing for me tell her i miss her....  :cheesy:
> *


whose that :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 11:08 PM~9612432
> *you think itll go that quick :dunno:
> *


at this rate probably.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 04:08 AM~9612433
> *kiss milfintraing for me tell her i miss her....  :cheesy:
> *


kiss my son goodnight 4 me :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:08 PM~9612433
> *kiss milfintraining for me tell her i miss her....  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BODINE

ty's cats


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 04:11 AM~9612450
> *ty's cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


besides hes all black


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im out :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,970 141 1.65% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,137 139 1.62% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.60% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.60% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54% 
El raider Aug 2005 13,789 45 0.53% 


spikekidd climbing up....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 03:13 AM~9612462
> *alright, im out :wave:
> *


nitey nite


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 04:14 AM~9612468
> *nitey nite
> *


sounded just like a ***, got ya at the best time witht hat reply :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 03:14 AM~9612467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

i guess i need to go to bed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 *** yourself?


----------



## BODINE

damn , double wammy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,976 147 1.71% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 141 1.64% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
BODINE Aug 2002 6,477 46 0.54% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54% 


u made it!!!!


----------



## BODINE

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO time for bed 



rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,976 147 1.71%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 141 1.64%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59%
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59%
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
BODINE Aug 2002 6,477 46 0.54%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 11:21 PM~9612501
> *WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO time for bed
> rollinoldskoo  Dec 2005  5,976  147  1.71%
> tyhodge07  Feb 2005  17,141  141  1.64%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  83,366  61  0.71%
> S$L$C$  Dec 2007  151  60  0.70%
> 801Rider  Jun 2003  6,627  51  0.59%
> Reverend Hearse  Jan 2006  8,826  51  0.59%
> spikekid999  May 2007  2,545  49  0.57%
> supreme  Mar 2005  5,807  48  0.56%
> BODINE  Aug 2002  6,477  46  0.54%
> LosAngelesRydr  Apr 2002  4,663  46  0.54%
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 02:21 AM~9612144
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still gotta get some clear :cheesy: 

im out night cre w , lata


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 11:24 PM~9612512
> *i still gotta get some clear  :cheesy:
> 
> im out night cre w , lata
> *


u gotta pass hearse first....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,979 150 1.75% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 139 1.62% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
BODINE Aug 2002 6,479 48 0.56% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54% 

u almost there.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:24 AM~9612513
> *u gotta pass hearse first....
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:25 AM~9612518
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,979 150 1.75%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 139 1.62%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
> BODINE Aug 2002 6,479 48 0.56%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
> 
> u almost there.....
> *


i might :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2008, 11:25 PM~9612519
> *:0
> *


take the good reverend ta chuuuurch


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:26 AM~9612523
> *take the good reverend ta chuuuurch
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## BODINE

that better 


can i go to bed now ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

24 hour owned.....

rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,981 152 1.77% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 139 1.62% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71% 
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70% 
BODINE Aug 2002 6,482 51 0.59% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57% 
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%


----------



## BODINE

rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,982 153 1.78%
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 139 1.62%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
BODINE Aug 2002 6,483 52 0.61%
801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59%
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59%
spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm out too.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:28 AM~9612531
> *24 hour owned.....
> 
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,981 152 1.77%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,141 139 1.62%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,366 61 0.71%
> S$L$C$ Dec 2007 151 60 0.70%
> BODINE Aug 2002 6,482 51 0.59%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,627 51 0.59%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,826 51 0.59%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,545 49 0.57%
> supreme Mar 2005 5,807 48 0.56%
> LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 4,663 46 0.54%
> *



dont worry ill be awake in like 5 or 6 hrs


----------



## Reverend Hearse

4:49 am, just called to work.... :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 03:49 AM~9612659
> *4:49 am, just called to work.... :angry:
> *


10:12 am just got home, not going to bed today...... off to pull parts from the yard......


----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 01:38 PM~9614320
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cant see pics


----------



## MKD904

Trying to get these in a few different topics as I really need to get rid of them...they are taking up room in the garage and I'm sick of moving them around...

These are 2 18" & 2 20" Lexani Slate Wheels. The wheels are practically brand new as they were on my S-10 which I only drove to shows. The front tires are shot and need to be replaced, but the back tires are brand new as well, they are 255/35/20 Toyo T1S and come with the set. The front tires as I said are shot, but 225/40/18 are whats on there, also Toyo T1S

Also with the set are the adapters for them to fit on the S-10. These are great wheels and tires and will bolt right on to any S-10 and be ready for show or daily driving.

I have replaced my wheels with 20's all the way around now and need to get rid of these.

Please make an offer, I will consider ANYTHING......prob won't go lower than $500.00 as with the back tires and adapters I have over $2500.00 in them, but make an offer....

If you need any more pics, let me know..

I'm in Southern California, 92833 zip code to be exact and don't want to ship these so local pick up would be appreciated.....

PM me if interisted....

Thanks.


----------



## tyhodge07

sweet lookin truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep.....................


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep.............


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep.............


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep.............


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 05:26 PM~9615079
> *:0  cant see pics
> *


i can. there a couple more pics of my 5th with the black spokes


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whores.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mornin bitches........


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mornin bitches........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 05:44 PM~9615552
> *mornin bitches........
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 06:44 PM~9615548
> *mornin bitches........
> *


Today, 06:44 PM 
:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

maybe hes drunk


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2008, 05:46 PM~9615559
> *maybe hes drunk
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 04:46 PM~9615565
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


worked all night , worked all day , just got home..... getting drunk..... apple vodka...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 06:48 PM~9615575
> *worked all night , worked all day , just got home..... getting drunk..... apple vodka...
> *


do whatcha gotta do lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,983 132 1.88% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,144 100 1.43% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,450 96 1.37% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 63 0.90% 
BODINE Aug 2002 6,494 59 0.84% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,237 57 0.81% 
spikekid999 May 2007 2,567 52 0.74% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,855 49 0.70% 
theloyaltyones Mar 2007 423 46 0.66% 
801Rider Jun 2003 6,645 44 0.63% 

wow i'm still on top.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 09:40 PM~9617514
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,983 132 1.88%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,144 100 1.43%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,450 96 1.37%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 63 0.90%
> BODINE Aug 2002 6,494 59 0.84%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,237 57 0.81%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,567 52 0.74%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,855 49 0.70%
> theloyaltyones Mar 2007 423 46 0.66%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,645 44 0.63%
> 
> wow i'm still on top....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 09:40 PM~9617514
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 5,983 132 1.88%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,144 100 1.43%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,450 96 1.37%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 63 0.90%
> BODINE Aug 2002 6,494 59 0.84%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,237 57 0.81%
> spikekid999 May 2007 2,567 52 0.74%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,855 49 0.70%
> theloyaltyones Mar 2007 423 46 0.66%
> 801Rider Jun 2003 6,645 44 0.63%
> 
> wow i'm still on top....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*DONT YOU EVER BITCH ABOUT MY WHORING AGAIN.... :twak: :nono: :twak: :nono: :twak: :nono:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm not posting pages of stupid repetitive shit or plain old blank space.....


----------



## mademan

anyone looking for detailmaster photoetch distributers/wires?? I have 1 yellow and one blue kit, and I tried to build one before but messed it up, lol.

im just looking to get something kool in trade. or some parts I need or something. both are still sealed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 5 2008, 06:49 PM~9617605
> *anyone looking for detailmaster photoetch distributers/wires?? I have 1 yellow and one blue kit, and I tried to build one before but messed it up, lol.
> 
> im just looking to get something kool in trade. or some parts I need or something. both are still sealed.
> *












:cheesy: what else u got??


----------



## mademan

what else you need, lol


----------



## 8-Ball

hye made how hard is it to use that detail masters photoetched distributors


----------



## mcloven

hey


----------



## mcloven

im


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## mcloven

gonna


----------



## mcloven

whore


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

knew i'd get you.....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 10:03 PM~9617711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

this


----------



## mcloven

aw fuck it


----------



## spikekid999

fuckin phone line was down for like 2 hours :angry: neither house lines workd or either of my parents cell phones :uh:


----------



## mcloven

that


----------



## mcloven

sucks


----------



## 8-Ball

so whats up yall need some advice i have been thinkin of a chef themed car any ideas on a place to order mini chef knoves and a honing steel i am makin a chef coat and pants and toque (hat) and chef clogs or should i instead of the knife do a mini chef knife kit closed or if it opens have pics of the stuff like the magazines i can really use some of u guys help on this im stuck


----------



## spikekid999

ya it did. i got the base coat and color coat done on the ramcharger and the interior almost done.

and type in one post.....whore :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

wheres errbody at???


----------



## 8-Ball

dont kno its like all the whores r gone


----------



## spikekid999

maybe there out whorin on the streets :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

miss me???? i'm actually workin on somethin tonight.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 12:22 AM~9618681
> *dont kno its like all the whores r gone
> *


 :no: :nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:34 AM~9618733
> *miss me???? i'm actually workin on somethin tonight.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's like we knew we were being summoned.....


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone else used this paint before?? if so post pics of what you used it on


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 09:38 PM~9618755
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


don't sound suprised.... u kno i build..... not like tyhodge07 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9618808
> *has anyone else used this paint before?? if so post pics of what you used it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


works good....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:53 AM~9618864
> *don't sound suprised.... u kno i build..... not like tyhodge07  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: true dat


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:54 AM~9618868
> *works good....
> *


good cuz thats what im usin on my ramcharger model :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey what happened to maxxtezzy or what ever his name was he was goin to do a music video bout the model car section


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo

dead tonight.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.97% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.27% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.97% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 54 0.80% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.74% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.72% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 45 0.67% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.67% 
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,209 43 0.64% 
OGDinoe1 Apr 2005 3,931 40 0.60% 


no model car whoring tonight....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:42 AM~9619275
> *5 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo
> 
> dead tonight.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up chief hows the big body verts comin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 5 2008, 11:52 PM~9619292
> *whats up chief hows the big body verts comin
> *


and the 68 caprice and the 58 wagon


----------



## 8-Ball

he's makin a 58 wagon also i need to pay attention more often damn i have missed everything


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bumped it for ya


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo, crxlowrider, Linc, LJGONZALEZ

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: i know one is beto....


----------



## 8-Ball

is the other one ty


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u kno who it is.....


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

naw i dont but r the cutlass and regal kits still comin out this year


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 12:06 AM~9619320
> *naw i dont but r the cutlass and regal kits still comin out this year
> *


i'll ask.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 02:06 AM~9619320
> *naw i dont but r the cutlass and regal kits still comin out this year
> *


'75 BUICK REGAL


----------



## 8-Ball

man beto i think ima have to pull some overtime to buy all the kits i want off u man or hit the lottery


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 12:11 AM~9619334
> *'75 BUICK REGAL
> *



he meant the revell kits  u got more pics of the regal u got?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:23 AM~9619366
> *he meant the revell kits   u got more pics of the regal u got?
> *


NO MORE PIC, I'LL WAIT TILL IT STARTS GETTING WORKED ON


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 04:25 AM~9619471
> *NO MORE PIC, I'LL WAIT TILL IT STARTS GETTING WORKED ON
> *


  beto


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 04:59 AM~9619310
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo, crxlowrider, Linc, LJGONZALEZ
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: i know one is beto....
> *


wasnt me, i wasnt on last night :0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

me niether :0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 07:50 AM~9619518
> *
> *


beto's gettin his whore on.. hes gonna make the top ten :0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 04:51 AM~9619523
> *beto's gettin his whore on.. hes gonna make the top ten  :0
> *


Its all good. We all got a little whore in us.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 25 seconds before replying or posting a new topic

wasnt it 28 seconds like last week.. you think we'll ever see 20 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.94% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.25% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.95% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.73% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.71% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.69% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.66% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.65% 
*betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,486 43 0.63%* 
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,209 43 0.63% 


right click save :cheesy: we wont see that again :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 playoffs today
seahawks and jags won last night, now if the titans will win, than jags and pats, i think jags got em


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 05:00 AM~9619560
> *:0 playoffs today
> seahawks and jags won last night, now if the titans will win, than jags and pats, i think jags got em
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

x2


----------



## betoscustoms

5,000


----------



## betoscustoms

ALMOST THERE


----------



## tyhodge07

only 499 more :0


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.93% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.24% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.95% 
*betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.85% *
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.73% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.69% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.66% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.64% 
stlladylux Jan 2007 1,209 43 0.63% 

:0 i should be gettin in the 10 soon


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

gettin closer :0


----------



## tyhodge07

gotta try to hit 700 before it does. were alot away and randumb is 2 :happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07

:nono:


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: :yes: :nono: :uh: :twak: :angel: :guns:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, i aint even hit 44 posts yet :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

talkin to myself again.. i guess i should get back to bed.. ive only slept a few hours anways :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 06:40 AM~9619631
> *talkin to myself again.. i guess i should get back to bed.. ive only slept a few hours anways :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.92% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.24% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.95% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.84% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.73% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.68% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,188 47 0.68% *
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.66% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.64% 

finally got there, now moving up


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 06:50 AM~9619654
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.92%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.24%
> LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.95%
> betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.84%
> luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.73%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.68%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,188 47 0.68%
> Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.66%
> socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.64%
> 
> finally got there, now moving up
> *


gettin there ty! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

with this post, im right behind beto, 8 more to go, than ill take his place :0


----------



## tyhodge07

movin on up :0


----------



## tyhodge07

im ready to start on the 72 hno:


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what do you get if you get that high? bragging rights or do you get something for it?


----------



## tyhodge07

oh yes i am :0


----------



## tyhodge07

the 9885 time award at being lil post whore of the day :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

hno: lets see where im at now


----------



## tyhodge07

lemme post one more


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.92% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.23% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.94% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,198 59 0.83%*
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.84% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.73% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.68% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.65% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.64% 

:cheesy: sorry beto, the long hard process of being a post whore didnt pay off this time :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

8 of the 10, u can see by the post count were all whores


----------



## tyhodge07

im hungry


----------



## tyhodge07

hungry ty


----------



## tyhodge07

ty is hungry


----------



## tyhodge07

will you feed ty?


----------



## tyhodge07

will you?


----------



## tyhodge07

i said will you?








say "yes ill feed ty"


----------



## tyhodge07

yayyy, now ty can eat


----------



## tyhodge07

what do you want to do next?


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.91% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.23% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,210 69 1.00% *
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.94% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.84% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.72% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.68% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.65% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 27,111 44 0.64%


----------



## tyhodge07

GO DIEGO, GO!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

10


----------



## tyhodge07

9


----------



## tyhodge07

8


----------



## tyhodge07

7


----------



## tyhodge07

6


----------



## tyhodge07

5


----------



## tyhodge07

4


----------



## tyhodge07

3


----------



## tyhodge07

2


----------



## tyhodge07

1


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,498 132 1.91% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,227 87 1.25% *
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,635 85 1.23% 
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 13,412 65 0.94% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,501 58 0.84% 
luxuriousloc's Jun 2006 19,374 50 0.72% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,242 48 0.70% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,426 47 0.68% 
Skim May 2005 23,904 45 0.65% 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 Sep 2007 630 44 0.64%


----------



## tyhodge07

i think ill get back to bed for a couple hours..


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 
:yes: im out :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 say hello to my little friend
2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 
:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn ty u almost had the top whore spot of not hittin the streets but #2 is not the winner


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

40+ more posts would of takin to long, i was tired still


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i dropped to 3rd.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucking whore....


----------



## tyhodge07

look at your palm :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone heard of apple safari? its a web browser, im trying it out right now.. and so far im liking it.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 05:41 PM~9622249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZEosWNWso




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 04:04 AM~9619708
> *will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 06:41 PM~9622745
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZEosWNWso
> *


repost from 95 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 02:30 PM~9623039
> *repost from 95  :cheesy:
> *


95?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 07:33 PM~9623061
> *95?
> *


:yes: i was throwin it out t here, not as a year that it was done.. just sayin its old, played out, used, og, throw back, etc  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 05:38 PM~9623093
> *:yes: i was throwin it out t here, not as a year that it was done.. just sayin its old, played out, used, og, throw back, etc   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 like your mom? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9623331
> *:0  like your mom? :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 6 2008, 04:40 PM~9624099-->
> 
> 
> 
> MR BIGGS  VS dubelduces.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 04:41 PM~9624107
> *its on lol
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## shrekinacutty

QUICK QUESTION.......... DOES PAINT THINNER WORK THE SAME ON THE KUSTOM COLORS AS THE AIRBRUSH REDUCER HA101?? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 09:27 PM~9625347
> *QUICK QUESTION.......... DOES PAINT THINNER WORK THE SAME ON THE KUSTOM COLORS AS THE AIRBRUSH REDUCER HA101??
> 
> THANKS  IN ADVANCE
> *



ANYONE ?????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 08:17 PM~9623331
> *:0  like your mom? :0  :biggrin:
> *


i dont even know my mom, i was adopted when i was a year old :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:14 PM~9626753
> *i dont even know my mom, i was adopted when i was a year old  :angry:
> *


MY BAD , DIDNT KNOW..... 


































































BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 01:19 AM~9626787
> *MY BAD , DIDNT KNOW.....
> BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY....
> *


i was just messin  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AAH I SEE.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:
little slow in here tonight, since everyone is hangin out in the take my ex friends shit :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:|


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MODEL CARS TAKING OVER THIS BITCH!


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,983 120 1.41% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,251 107 1.26% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.17% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,686 74 0.87% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 69 0.81% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 226 68 0.80% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.72% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,505 61 0.72% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,049 60 0.71% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,349 60 0.71%


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MODEL CARS TAKING OVER THIS BITCH!


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,983 120 1.41% 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,251 107 1.26% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.17% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,686 74 0.87% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 69 0.81% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 226 68 0.80% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.72% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,505 61 0.72% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,049 60 0.71% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,349 60 0.71%


----------



## LowandBeyond

give me a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

5 out of 10, not bad, lets take the top 10...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

suprised dade county not on there..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AGREED


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AGREED


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i better get to posting before the 24 hour cutoff kills my count...... same for beto :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCKIN WHORES......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCKIN WHORES......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

POST SLUTS....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Reverend Hearse

E-NASTIES.....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 11:47 PM~9626998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Tha_1_n_1901, Waco, Reverend Hearse, spikekid999
:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM A FUCKIN E PIMP....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:49 PM~9627018
> *IM A FUCKIN ....
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

u keep tellin urself that, bobby :0


----------



## spikekid999

what up fuckers :biggrin: 

im almost done with the ramcharger. gotta repaint the rollbar and put the windows in and figure out what im gonna do for amps


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 11:50 PM~9627023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wer u find this funny shit at RO?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:50 PM~9627028
> *u keep tellin urself that, bobby :0
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM A LITTLE TIPISY.... BOUT TO GO MAKE A BONFIRE.....


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 09:27 PM~9625347
> *QUICK QUESTION.......... DOES PAINT THINNER WORK THE SAME ON THE KUSTOM COLORS AS THE AIRBRUSH REDUCER HA101??
> 
> THANKS  IN ADVANCE
> *


  ANYONE?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:52 PM~9627048
> *IM A LITTLE TIPISY.... BOUT TO GO MAKE A BONFIRE.....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 08:51 PM~9627038
> *wer u find this funny shit at RO?
> *


somebody's avatar on another forum


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 11:52 PM~9627048
> *IM A LITTLE TIPISY.... BOUT TO GO MAKE A BONFIRE.....
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 12:52 AM~9627048
> *IM A LITTLE TIPISY.... BOUT TO GO MAKE A BONFIRE.....
> *


drunk + bonfire = 3rd degree burns


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:55 PM~9627076
> *drunk + bonfire = 3rd degree burns
> *


NEVER ITS A DAILY THING HERE...... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9627054
> *  ANYONE?
> *


sorry homie i'm all rattle cans


----------



## tyhodge07

my new damn avatar didnt fuckin load :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

do avatars have to be approved now or what, ive tried 5 times now :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

there it goes :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

photobucket is slow as hell now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

server fukkin up again.....


----------



## tyhodge07

piece of poopie


----------



## tyhodge07

<---- repeatin it this year


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oregon?


----------



## tyhodge07

is urs still showin the oregon helmet :dunno:
its not oregon, but they did win their bowl game, by alot too


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9627087
> *NEVER ITS A DAILY THING HERE...... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:09 AM~9627183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lmao!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:55 PM~9627076
> *drunk + bonfire = 3rd degree burns
> *



bonfires make me drink more. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

funny shit there.......


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 11:58 PM~9627103
> *sorry  homie i'm all rattle cans
> *


NO BIGGIE BRO


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SOLOW Models

DAmn dude!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9627278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

photobucket been fukkin up uploads lately..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 7 2008, 12:19 AM~9627278-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:21 AM~9627292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




[email protected]!!


----------



## BODINE

hearse????????????


----------



## tyhodge07

thats the greatest gif ever :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:25 AM~9627326
> *thats the greatest gif ever :0 :roflmao:
> *




YES!!!!!! co signed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9627333
> *YES!!!!!!  co signed.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DA_SQUID

3 WHEELIN FLEETWOOD AINT ONLY FUCKIN PPL IN THIS FORM LOOK HERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9627304


----------



## DA_SQUID

HE COULD GET A LOAN FO RTHE TRUCK BUT NOT FOR HIS KID :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

coming soon to a finished rides thread near you..... uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,277 133 1.54% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,996 132 1.52% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.14% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,523 98 1.13% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.83% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,060 70 0.81% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 69 0.80% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70% 
betoscustoms Feb 2006 4,505 61 0.70% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,349 60 0.69% 

where are u travis??? :dunno: we got 5 of 10 spots....


----------



## BODINE

if i didnt feel like shyt , i would go finish my 57 

have stomachache , fever, and aching


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9627488
> *if i didnt feel like shyt , i would go finish my 57
> 
> have stomachache , fever, and aching
> *


need some *Pepto*???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:51 AM~9627495
> *need some Pepto???
> *


dunno ...lol.... maybe ill take some nyquil here in a little and go to bed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where those 3 whores go?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:59 AM~9627549
> *where those 3 whores go?
> *


having a threesome :0


----------



## 8-Ball

dont kno where they r but i need to get mine back up shit this pass summer i was always on here whoring it up with them


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:08 AM~9627609
> *dont kno where they r but i need to get mine back up shit this pass summer i was always on here whoring it up with them
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 PM~9627619
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :twak: ***


----------



## BODINE

my new puppy is only 3 months old , but will already scratch on door or wine at door to use bathroom


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, *LowandBeyond*, BODINE, 8-Ball

one came back....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 12:50 AM~9627488
> *if i didnt feel like shyt , i would go finish my 57
> 
> have stomachache , fever, and aching
> *



coat em all????


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:11 AM~9627635
> *:uh:  :twak: ***
> *


he's the one that said it not me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn i walked into that one. good eye spike but i ment my post whoring back


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 10:08 PM~9627609
> *dont kno where they r but i need to get mine back up shit this pass summer i was always on here whoring it up with them
> *



Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 2850 
BODINE 1714 
rollinoldskoo 1688 
LowandBeyond 1343 
Reverend Hearse 813 
Tip Slow 644 
8-Ball 459 
mademan 283 
southside groovin 268 
vengence 223 
Minidreams Inc. 221 
CNDYBLU66SS 138 
spikekid999 122 
zfelix 119 
wagonguy 113 
layin_in_so_cal 113 
kustombuilder 108 
red69chevy 105 
ElMonte74' 87 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 67 
old low&slo 60 
Tawanna 56 
betoscustoms 49 
Ronin 49 
low4oshow 48 
rodburner1974 46 
BiggDeee 41 
SCLAmoovin'22 37 
BiggC 31 
3WheelinFleetwood 30 
SOLOW Models 30 
87burb 29 
1ofaknd 26 
S-10sForever 25 
cruzinlow 23 
dubelduces 22 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
holly.hoodlum 17 
MARINATE 17 
jermbug 17 
DoUgH 16 
the_cat 16 
dade county 16 
drnitrus 15 
lowridermodels 13 
Waco 11 
ElRafa 11 
pinche chico 11 
85 biarittz 9 
Mr Biggs 9 
twinn 8 
Blue s10 8 
maxxteezy 8 
SCOOBY SNACKS 7 
Project59 7 
vinman2 7 
shrekinacutty 6 
503 me 6 
Linc 6 
pancho1969 5 
jevries 5 
blueouija 5 
ShowRodFreak 4 
DA_SQUID 4 
DirtyBird2 4 
bigdogg323 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
layn22sonframe 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
crxlowrider 3 
lonnie 3 
King Josh 3 
eastside1989 2 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
San Diego 619 2 
MKD904 2 
Txfleetwood82 2 
EVIL C 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
johnnyhop 2 
modeltech 2 
kdogg213 1 
raystrey 1 
bigDside 1 
308 impala 1 
milfintraining 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
slamin81 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
hoodstar 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
IBLDMYOWN 1 
psn8586 1 
sex you up 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
OneLowBull 1 
urjustamemory 1 
Modelluver 1 


you still up on the list for night crew


----------



## LowandBeyond

#4 bitchs. Eat a dick.


----------



## 8-Ball

so how in the hell do u put those pomps and dumps together from dough i got some from beto and dont kno where to start


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:15 AM~9627674
> *damn i walked into that one. good eye spike but i ment my post whoring back
> *


ya you did


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u need a #68 drill bit, a pin vise, some brass wire and some assorted tubings for the fittings....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:17 AM~9627686
> *so how in the hell do u put those pomps and dumps together from dough i got some from beto and dont kno where to start
> *


i got some of those from dough. homie knows how to hook ya up. i asked for plastic cylinders and dumps and he hooked me up with aluminum :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:18 AM~9627693
> *u need a #68 drill bit, a pin vise, some brass wire and some assorted tubings for the fittings....
> *


where can i get a #68 bit and pin vise i gotta assemble mine for my dart. i also gotta find a good size wire to use as hoses instead of hardlines


----------



## 8-Ball

yea rollin any ideas on where to get the required tools to complete the job


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:23 AM~9627705
> *yea rollin any ideas on where to get the required tools to complete the job
> *


fart.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 10:23 PM~9627705
> *yea rollin any ideas on where to get the required tools to complete the job
> *


both hobby shops got them here..... cheap... under $10 for the pin vise and a couple bits (they break easy)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:27 AM~9627716
> *both hobby shops got them here..... cheap... under $10 for the pin vise and a couple bits (they break easy)
> *


send me one. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BiggC

Hobby Lobby sales a pen vise with like 12 bits for around $12 or so and this week they have the 40% off coupon.


----------



## spikekid999

x2 theres no hobby shops by me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 10:28 PM~9627722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what? :dunno: :dunno: i see more than that at the beach here....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 AM~9627726
> *x2 theres no hobby shops by me
> *



the closest one to me is about 1 hour and a half away.


----------



## LowandBeyond

here we go douchbags. 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,277 133 1.53% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,996 132 1.52% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,551 126 1.45% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.14% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.87% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.83% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,073 71 0.82% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.78% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,763 64 0.74% juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70% 


:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:23 AM~9627705
> *yea rollin any ideas on where to get the required tools to complete the job
> *


go to harbor freight, they got all that shit real cheap, ull spend under half of what u would at a hobby shop, its over there by the imax theater, i forget the name of the shopping center, its off east street


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 7 2008, 02:28 AM~9627722-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats special boout this pic am i missin somethin
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:30 AM~9627731
> *what?  :dunno:  :dunno: i see more than that at the beach here....
> *


can we get pics... :biggrin: j/k dont want to get u in trouble homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:30 AM~9627731
> *what?  :dunno:  :dunno: i see more than that at the beach here....
> *




too close to the field. Couldn't get more than that in the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:33 AM~9627744
> *whats special boout this pic am i missin somethin
> 
> 
> *




nuttin  just posting my future X wifes.


----------



## tyhodge07

tonight, i finally decided to tare into the 3rd bedroom that was still full of boxes from when we moved and put it to alittle use.. i moved a little desk in there to work off of until we find a better one, ill wait on the desk tho, since the wii will be goin in there and a bigger tv and prolly a couch..


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball

oo yea i understand that


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:35 AM~9627761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


setup look real good. the batts just need alittle attention to set it off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna build again??? :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 10:34 PM~9627752
> *tonight, i finally decided to tare into the 3rd bedroom that was still full of boxes from when we moved and put it to alittle use.. i moved a little desk in there to work off of until we find a better one, ill wait on the desk tho, since the wii will be goin in there and a bigger tv and prolly a couch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

hey ty u hear its suppose to be 60 degrees today


----------



## spikekid999

thats a tiny ass desk


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 7 2008, 01:37 AM~9627769-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna build again???  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:37 AM~9627771
> *hey ty u hear its suppose to be 60 degrees today
> *



I think it was today, just fucking raining. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:37 AM~9627769
> *gonna build again???  :cheesy:
> *


yea, the 72  but all the shit in the desk and on it is for the rc shit  i can still make room, i dont have much but itll do for now and i can finally leave my shit out and the kid not get to it, since i can finally shut a door on it all :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 10:36 PM~9627765
> *setup look real good. the batts just need alittle attention to set it off
> *


not done yet  i already drilled the pump motors for their power wires.... need to make some solenoid blocks still


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9627775
> *yea, the 72  but all the shit in the desk and on it is for the rc shit    i can still make room, i dont have much but itll do for now and i can finally leave my shit out and the kid not get to it, since i can finally shut a door on it all  :cheesy:
> *


fukk the couch.... get a bigger desk and play the games in the living room


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Jan 7 2008, 03:37 AM~9627771-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey ty u hear its suppose to be 60 degrees today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, ill prolly take the baby out for a little walk tomorrow.. i want to finish this damn place up and get it all done so it looks like we live here and not still moving in, lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 03:37 AM~9627773
> *thats a tiny ass desk
> *


yep, its the size of the ones i had in high school, but has the storage part on the bottom


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,282 138 1.59% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.53% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.49% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.14% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,077 75 0.86% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.86% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.83% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,768 69 0.79% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.78% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70% 

moving on up....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:39 AM~9627781
> *fukk the couch.... get a bigger desk and play the games in the living room
> *


:no: not goin in the living room, i had to put my xbox up on a shelf so she wouldnt mess with it, she would turn it on and open the disc slot and push down on it and shit.. not my wii, once we get that itll stay in a room she wont fuck with it in, if i get a plasma than i can just have the desk right under it :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:38 AM~9627777
> *not done yet   i already drilled the pump motors for their power wires.... need to make some solenoid blocks still
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i kno the feelin.....


----------



## tyhodge07

sold my buggy today for 105, they sell new but not as a buggy for 80, but you can find them for 40 shipped online now since theres 2 models out after the one i got, so i profited pretty nice


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball

i just wanna try to get some paint laid on this kit hopefully it will be nice enough to do outside without goin to my uncles shed and usin his spray booth


----------



## BiggC

Gonna whoop some COLTS ass next week. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 10:43 PM~9627806
> *sold my buggy today for 105, they sell new but not as a buggy for 80, but you can find them for 40 shipped online now since theres 2 models out after the one i got, so i profited pretty nice
> *


put it into plastic now :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:42 AM~9627801
> *i kno the feelin.....
> *


their into everything, this kid doesnt leave the kitchen during the day, the kitchen it like 15x15 here, than theres a tiny wall than the living room, so she spends the day in the kitchen wantin to eat and eat and eat, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:44 AM~9627812
> *Gonna whoop some COLTS ass next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 10:43 PM~9627811
> *i just wanna try to get some paint laid on this kit hopefully it will be nice enough to do outside without goin to my uncles shed and usin his spray booth
> *


which kit??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 10:44 PM~9627816
> *their into everything, this kid doesnt leave the kitchen during the day, the kitchen it like 15x15 here, than theres a tiny wall than the living room, so she spends the day in the kitchen wantin to eat and eat and eat, lol
> *



you've seen my son's "work"


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:44 AM~9627812
> *Gonna whoop some COLTS ass next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: thats not gonna happen


----------



## LowandBeyond

I didn't watch none of the Tenn game.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:45 AM~9627822
> *you've seen my son's "work"
> *


:yes: hes got his own little chop shop goin on when he gets ahold of one, lol :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 03:44 AM~9627817
> *
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 03:46 AM~9627826
> *I didn't watch none of the Tenn game.
> *


just leave it at, lt 13 for like 11 yards until the 4th


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:46 AM~9627831
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :no: :no: :no: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:47 AM~9627835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres one like that around here but not bagged and lowered, same paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rollinoldskoo

she driving it???? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd deliver..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:no: some dude


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:48 AM~9627848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 10:49 PM~9627851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit......


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:44 AM~9627818
> *which kit??
> *


revelle lowrider caddy i finally found a donk one and need to get another so i can send it to lowandbeyonds silly ass


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 AM~9627861
> *revelle lowrider caddy i finally found a donk one and need to get another so i can send it to lowandbeyonds silly ass
> *



fuck sending it, bring it down. :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:47 AM~9627835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin sweet


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:47 AM~9627832
> *just leave it at, lt 13 for like 11 yards until the 4th
> *


Don't make me bring up the last time they played. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, spikekid999, SOLOW Models, BiggC, 8-Ball, BODINE

big whoring party..... where's the fat bitch?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:49 AM~9627860
> *thats the shit......
> *



someone on here built that. It was 4 sale on here for a minute.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:48 AM~9627848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and so is she :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 10:51 PM~9627873
> *someone on here built that.    It was 4 sale on here for a minute.
> *


i see old bread van/delivery vans sittin around down my dad's side..... i always thought tube frame, bags, and 24s....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:50 AM~9627867
> *Don't make me bring up the last time they played.    :biggrin:
> *


go ahead, we wernt playin for shit like they were  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: rollinoldskoo, big sleeps, 8-Ball, lonnie, LowandBeyond, BiggC, mamorich, spikekid999, bulletproofdesigns, SOLOW 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 8-Ball, lonnie, LowandBeyond, BiggC, rollinoldskoo, spikekid999, SOLOW Models

the place to be... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:52 AM~9627880
> *i see old bread van/delivery vans sittin around down my dad's side..... i always thought tube frame, bags, and 24s....
> *



fuck yes!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 10:55 PM~9627896
> *fuck yes!!!!
> *


those stainless body type..... sorta like the UPS trucks.... but nicer IMO


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:53 AM~9627882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO that shit is funny as hell im sorry


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:56 AM~9627901
> *those stainless body type..... sorta like the UPS trucks.... but nicer IMO
> *



pic one up homie and get to cuttin. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2008, 10:57 PM~9627908
> *pic one up homie and get to cuttin.    :cheesy:
> *


i can't afford shit right now... u kno....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,296 152 1.74% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.52% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.47% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.13% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,093 89 1.02% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,778 79 0.90% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.86% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.82% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.78% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70% 

comin up on #4


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll take pics of some of them next time i head out to that side..... there's even a real 1:1 divco at one place....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 01:58 AM~9627917
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,296 152 1.74%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.52%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.47%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.13%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,093 89 1.02%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,778 79 0.90%
> SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.86%
> Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.82%
> gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.78%
> juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70%
> 
> comin up on #4
> *




right behind ya bitch. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

the divco (or at least i think it is) has been sittin in the same spot for as long as i can remember...... wasted.....  :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:01 AM~9627930
> *the divco (or at least i think it is) has been sittin in the same spot for as long as i can remember...... wasted.....    :angry:
> *



damn. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:02 AM~9627935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...o/thumbsup1.gif


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:02 PM~9627937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:03 AM~9627943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who HEARSE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 02:04 AM~9627947
> *who HEARSE?
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

huh?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:05 AM~9627956
> *huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,309 165 1.88% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.52% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.47% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,105 101 1.15% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.13% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,783 84 0.96% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.85% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.82% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.78% 
juangotti Jul 2006 11,390 61 0.70% 

i think i'll pass hearse.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 04:02 AM~9627937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats a good one


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:10 AM~9627990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:15 AM~9628022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:16 PM~9628030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:10 PM~9627986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: kinda mean tho


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 02:17 AM~9628046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

is this vengence :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:19 PM~9628062
> *is this vengence :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey spikekidd where's that pic again???


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:21 AM~9628075
> *hey spikekidd where's that pic again???
> *


tha gansta pic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:21 AM~9628074
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:22 PM~9628079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

GANGSTA PIC


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:23 PM~9628087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn bitches.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 04:21 AM~9628075
> *hey spikekidd where's that pic again???
> *


that vengence, lemme find his pic :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 11:24 PM~9628095
> *that vengence, lemme find his pic :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

hey ty this is dfor u and the colts fans


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:24 AM~9628095
> *that vengence, lemme find his pic :roflmao:
> *



wheres the one gif that Mayhem did? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:24 AM~9628095
> *that vengence, lemme find his pic :roflmao:
> *


get it ???


its my bedtime , i gotta see the gangsta pic


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9628114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 04:19 AM~9628062
> *is this vengence :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 AM~9628120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:32 AM~9628139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?WHERE?...........i dpont see hearse


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## BODINE

wheres the gangsta pic?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 03:35 AM~9628155
> *wheres the gangsta pic?
> *


which one homie


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, im done with pics for a bit, so... :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 AM~9628159
> *which one homie
> *


of the 5th and the 4 gangstas.....lol


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

bo likes little boys :0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,331	187	2.10%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.49%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,135	131	1.47%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.45%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,801	102	1.15%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.11%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.84%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.81%
gtimeseastlos	Oct 2004	22,309	68	0.76%
juangotti	Jul 2006	11,390	61	0.69%

gonna break 200 tonight :0


----------



## tyhodge07

come ro, a few more u pass **** driver


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:39 AM~9628170
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,331	187	2.10%
> Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.49%
> rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,135	131	1.47%
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.45%
> LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,801	102	1.15%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.11%
> SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.84%
> Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.81%
> gtimeseastlos	Oct 2004	22,309	68	0.76%
> juangotti	Jul 2006	11,390	61	0.69%
> 
> gonna break 200 tonight :0
> *


SLUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

nite homies...im going to bed have to be at work at 11am


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:39 AM~9628173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


photobowned :0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: 8-Ball, LowandBeyond, mademan

hearse?
mademan, u aint talkin, u must be 5 pages back catchin up :0


----------



## 8-Ball

peace homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:41 AM~9628181
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 8-Ball, LowandBeyond, mademan
> 
> hearse?
> mademan, u aint talkin, u must be 5 pages back catchin up :0
> *


hearse might be in the ER


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:43 PM~9628187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,339 195 2.19% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,144 136 1.52% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.49% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.45% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,801 102 1.14% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.11% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.84% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.81% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.76% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,775 61 0.68%


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:46 AM~9628202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the smilling trippy lookin or is that just me :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:47 PM~9628207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not shit huh


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 02:43 AM~9628187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bwahahahaahahahahahahahhahaaaa!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

were gettin pretty close to passin up ranDUMB shit topic :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

knocked the fuck out :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i bet i broke 200, lemme go check :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:59 AM~9628260
> *knocked the fuck out :0
> *



thats great!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
*tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,352	208	2.32%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,164	151	1.69%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.48%*
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.44%
*LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,803	104	1.16%*
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.10%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.84%
*Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.80%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,785	68	0.76%*
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,357	68	0.76%

holdin it down tonight :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i own page one..... :tongue:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:03 AM~9628274
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,352	208	2.32%
> rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,164	151	1.69%
> Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.48%
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.44%
> LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,803	104	1.16%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.10%
> SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.84%
> Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.80%
> 8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,785	68	0.76%
> BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,357	68	0.76%
> 
> holdin it down tonight :0
> *




been better to not knock Beto off.


----------



## tyhodge07

17,500 here i come :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 05:03 AM~9628278
> *been better to not knock Beto off.
> *


he was at 68, wasnt he, all he has to do is post a couple than he knocks the **** off that has the name "blue berry" :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:04 AM~9628280
> *17,500 here i come :cheesy:
> *


i passed 6000 last night.... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 im almost tripple you in posts


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 11:55 PM~9628243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just wrong....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: TIME MACHINE, TrinityGarden, rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, ice64berg, SOLOW Models, las_crucez, chrisijzerman

shits poppin at 5am today :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Time is now: Jan 07, 2008 - 12:10 AM

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

Time is now: Jan 07, 2008 - 05:11 AM


----------



## SOLOW Models

its 3:13 AM here...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,362 218 2.43% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,177 161 1.79% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.48% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.44% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,809 110 1.22% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.10% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.83% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.80% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,358 69 0.77% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 22,309 68 0.76% 

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

travis gonna catch hearse soon....


----------



## LowandBeyond

5.10 am. 10 hours down at work, 2 to go. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

we lost another, down to 5


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9628325
> *travis gonna catch hearse soon....
> *



23 more. Dunno? I probally need to do alittle work since I'm at work.


----------



## tyhodge07

8ball dissaperead off the list :roflmao: he's slackin if he got dumped off it and online postin :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 AM~9628329
> *8ball dissaperead off the list :roflmao: he's slackin if he got dumped off it and online postin :roflmao:
> *



He's posting them naughty pics. His hand done took over. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 05:15 AM~9628332
> *He's posting them naughty pics.    His hand done took over.    :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 12:15 AM~9628332
> *He's posting them naughty pics.    His hand done took over.    :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

not now
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 8-Ball
he's done i think


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 04:15 AM~9628332
> *He's posting them naughty pics.    His hand done took over.    :0
> *


hahahaha naw just grabed a cup of coffee


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 05:20 AM~9628356
> *hahahaha naw just grabed a cup of coffee
> *


i got me some cappicino (spelling), french vanilla, with carmel syrup added :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i still got page one.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

page one what :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

randumb shit 123» 798 
let's keep all the bullshit here.

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 123» 641 
TOPIC

end of the month tyler.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 123» 641 
TOPIC 12,807 tyhodge07 72,726 Today, 12:24 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
SOLOW Models 123» 7 124 SOLOW Models 1,159 Today, 12:22 AM
Last post by: SOLOW Models 
CUSTOM GRILLZZZZ 
Post them up.... 9 SOLOW Models 29 Today, 12:20 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds 123» 131 
Members Post ur Builds in here 2,619 8-Ball 30,075 Today, 12:19 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
My 1st true build 
this 1 iz special 17 las_crucez 106 Today, 12:11 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Monte Carlo 12 
monteeee 29 sponserdsk8ter 333 Today, 12:11 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
M.C.B.A. members Built show case ! 123» 267 
All M.C.B.A. build to enjoy the hobby ! 5,339 Minidreams Inc. 112,445 Today, 12:09 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
PRO STREET / PRO TOURING BUILD OFF 123» 11 
Jan.1-Feb.29, 2008 213 Minidreams Inc. 3,181 Today, 12:07 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
C.M.B.I. BUILD'S THREAD.. 123» 22 
Canadian Model Builder's Inc... 439 Project59 7,590 Today, 12:00 AM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Made`s Build topic 12 
getin down this time around! 31 mademan 375 Yesterday, 11:59 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
change the name.........? 
dynasty model car club. 3 [email protected] 70 Yesterday, 11:58 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
SS's 4Sale ToPiC 
STUFFZ I DONT NEED NOMORE 19 CNDYBLU66SS 230 Yesterday, 11:58 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
My LIL Xmas exchange kit, has now been started 123 
94 Imp SS 57 phat97yukon 145 Yesterday, 11:55 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
TWINNS BUILDS 123» 13 240 twinn 6,089 Yesterday, 11:54 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
DoUgH's Billet parts 123» 8 
machined aluminum scale lowrider parts 142 DoUgH 3,102 Yesterday, 11:53 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Old Low&Slo's Builds 12 
show my builds here 32 old low&slo 427 Yesterday, 11:52 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
BETOSCUSTOMS WINTER SALE 1234 
RIMS, PAINT, MODELS AND MORE 62 betoscustoms 1,287 Yesterday, 11:45 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE CASTED 123» 19 363 betoscustoms 6,252 Yesterday, 11:44 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
MODELERS WANTED AD'S 123» 149 
Looking For Something???? (ASK HERE) 2,965 Project59 48,498 Yesterday, 11:43 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
cadillac deville 5 godsgift 111 Yesterday, 11:43 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT MODELS TOO! 123» 7 
CHECK EM OUT!!! 129 RIDINDRTY64 4,550 Yesterday, 11:42 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
RESIN 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES FOR SALE 123» 16 
PREORDER YOURS NOW!!!!! 306 betoscustoms 10,852 Yesterday, 11:38 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
WACO'S Thread 123» 5 
All my buildz and projectz!!! 96 Waco 1,670 Yesterday, 11:37 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
randumb shit 123» 798 
let's keep all the bullshit here. 15,958 Mr Biggs 195,362 Yesterday, 11:37 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
This Fuckin Sucks! 123» 31 
Check out the thread. Stuff forsale! 614 3WheelinFleetwood 8,332 Yesterday, 11:35 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
PARTING OUT HIS MODELS 123» 21 
I DON'T NEED HIS THING IN MY LIFE ANYMOR 413 Mr.1/16th 9,126 Yesterday, 11:34 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
my projects and builds 123» 6 
let me know what you think 113 [email protected] 1,994 Yesterday, 11:32 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Eastside 1989 Model world 123» 33 654 eastside1989 6,238 Yesterday, 11:31 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
THE MOSTHATED 123» 6 
BVLD BULLY 104 LowandBeyond 2,464 Yesterday, 11:30 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
MARINATES AUTO SALES 123» 19 
STUFF I CAN LIVE WITHOUT 363 MARINATE 12,335 Yesterday, 11:29 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Linc's builds 123» 15 
built and projects 288 Linc 5,175 Yesterday, 11:27 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
HOODSTAR BULIDS 123» 8 
keeping all my stuff here. 151 hoodstar 2,815 Yesterday, 11:26 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
93-96 Ford f-150 Ext cab custom 
shaved n bagged like the 1:1 19 SlammdSonoma 251 Yesterday, 11:19 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
In the lab with DrNitrus 123» 22 
awww hell......why not 424 drnitrus 11,302 Yesterday, 11:15 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
JULIAN BLEAS BUILD THREAD! 1234 
WILL KEEP ALL MY BUILDS IN HERE!!!! 66 julian blea 997 Yesterday, 11:12 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
NEW TOO DA GAME! 123 
getting started in building models 52 jibbs05 372 Yesterday, 11:11 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
Another Phats sale thread 12 25 phatras 384 Yesterday, 11:10 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
post your favorite build of 2007 123 
what was you favorite build 55 scrapping_mazda_mini 678 Yesterday, 11:10 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 
MY 1ST MODEL BUILD 7 Tha_1_n_1901 50 Yesterday, 09:53 PM
Last post by: rollinoldskoo 




144 Pages 1 2 3 > » Mark this forum as read · Subscribe to this forum 

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rollinoldskoo, TrinityGarden, 8-Ball, SOLOW Models, bulletproofdesigns, LowandBeyond, TIME MACHINE


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:24 AM~9628370
> *randumb shit  123» 798
> let's keep all the bullshit here.
> 
> LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW  123» 641
> TOPIC
> 
> end of the month tyler.....
> *


no body posts much in rs anymore.. we should hit 800 before it does


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 12:25 AM~9628373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i love that fukkin thing.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:26 AM~9628376
> *i love that fukkin thing.....
> *


i used to have like 30 pics of it, but i deleted them when i cleaned some old pics off the comp

and im about at 3000 posts in here :0 ho posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster	Posts
tyhodge07	2932
rollinoldskoo	1748
BODINE	1728
LowandBeyond	1391
Reverend Hearse	814
Tip Slow	644
8-Ball	516
mademan	283
southside groovin	268
vengence	223
Minidreams Inc.	221
CNDYBLU66SS	138
spikekid999	130
zfelix	119
wagonguy	113
layin_in_so_cal 113
kustombuilder	108
red69chevy	105
ElMonte74'	87
piston pump 07	83
Pokey	67
old low&slo	60
Tawanna	56
betoscustoms	49
Ronin	49
low4oshow	48
rodburner1974	46
BiggDeee	41
SCLAmoovin'22	37
BiggC	35
SOLOW Models	32
3WheelinFleetwood	30
87burb	29
1ofaknd	26
S-10sForever	25
cruzinlow	23
dubelduces	22
OGrider$	20
hawkeye1777	20
holly.hoodlum	17
MARINATE	17
jermbug	17
DoUgH	16
the_cat	16
dade county	16
drnitrus	15
lowridermodels	13
Waco	11
ElRafa	11
pinche chico	11
85 biarittz	9
Mr Biggs	9
twinn	8
Blue s10	8
maxxteezy	8
SCOOBY SNACKS	7
Project59	7
vinman2	7
shrekinacutty	6
503 me	6
Linc	6
pancho1969	5
jevries	5
blueouija	5
ShowRodFreak	4
DA_SQUID	4
DirtyBird2	4
bigdogg323	4
SlammdSonoma	4
layn22sonframe	4
ROAD DOGG 1	3
crxlowrider	3
lonnie	3
King Josh	3
eastside1989	2
79burider	2
stilldownivlife	2
Maverick	2
importmadness	2
San Diego 619	2
MKD904	2
Txfleetwood82	2
EVIL C	2
63impala_obsession	2
johnnyhop	2
modeltech	2
kdogg213	1
raystrey	1
bigDside	1
308 impala	1
milfintraining	1
FUTURERIDER™	1
aztek_warrior	1
slamin81	1
Supaf|y in the Ky	1
hoodstar	1
El-Fantasma	1
IBLDMYOWN	1
psn8586	1
sex you up	1
BIG WHIT 64	1
OneLowBull	1
urjustamemory	1
Modelluver	1


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:25 AM~9628374
> *no body posts much in rs anymore.. we should hit 800 before it does
> *


lets push it off page one.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

I PASSED BODINE!!!!! :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:27 AM~9628379
> *i used to have like 30 pics of it, but i deleted them when i cleaned some old pics off the comp
> 
> and im about at 3000 posts in here  :0 ho posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster	Posts
> tyhodge07	2932
> rollinoldskoo	1748
> BODINE	1728
> LowandBeyond	1391
> Reverend Hearse	814
> Tip Slow	644
> 8-Ball	516
> mademan	283
> southside groovin	268
> vengence	223
> Minidreams Inc.	221
> CNDYBLU66SS	138
> spikekid999	130
> zfelix	119
> wagonguy	113
> layin_in_so_cal	113
> kustombuilder	108
> red69chevy	105
> ElMonte74'	87
> piston pump 07	83
> Pokey	67
> old low&slo	60
> Tawanna	56
> betoscustoms	49
> Ronin	49
> low4oshow	48
> rodburner1974	46
> BiggDeee	41
> SCLAmoovin'22	37
> BiggC	35
> SOLOW Models	32
> 3WheelinFleetwood	30
> 87burb	29
> 1ofaknd	26
> S-10sForever	25
> cruzinlow	23
> dubelduces	22
> OGrider$	20
> hawkeye1777	20
> holly.hoodlum	17
> MARINATE	17
> jermbug	17
> DoUgH	16
> the_cat	16
> dade county	16
> drnitrus	15
> lowridermodels	13
> Waco	11
> ElRafa	11
> pinche chico	11
> 85 biarittz	9
> Mr Biggs	9
> twinn	8
> Blue s10	8
> maxxteezy	8
> SCOOBY SNACKS	7
> Project59	7
> vinman2	7
> shrekinacutty	6
> 503 me	6
> Linc	6
> pancho1969	5
> jevries	5
> blueouija	5
> ShowRodFreak	4
> DA_SQUID	4
> DirtyBird2	4
> bigdogg323	4
> SlammdSonoma	4
> layn22sonframe	4
> ROAD DOGG 1	3
> crxlowrider	3
> lonnie	3
> King Josh	3
> eastside1989	2
> 79burider	2
> stilldownivlife	2
> Maverick	2
> importmadness	2
> San Diego 619	2
> MKD904	2
> Txfleetwood82	2
> EVIL C	2
> 63impala_obsession	2
> johnnyhop	2
> modeltech	2
> kdogg213	1
> raystrey	1
> bigDside	1
> 308 impala	1
> milfintraining	1
> FUTURERIDER™	1
> aztek_warrior	1
> slamin81	1
> Supaf|y in the Ky	1
> hoodstar	1
> El-Fantasma	1
> IBLDMYOWN	1
> psn8586	1
> sex you up	1
> BIG WHIT 64	1
> OneLowBull	1
> urjustamemory	1
> Modelluver	1
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:27 AM~9628380
> *lets push it off page one.....
> *


lets go :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:28 AM~9628382
> *
> *



lets do it..... enough of u whores to bump it off within minutes....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

punk..... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: nite........


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes: it was like 4 or 5 away :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,384 240 2.66% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,206 189 2.09% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.47% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.43% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,821 122 1.35% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.10% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.83% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,795 74 0.82% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.80% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,359 70 0.78% 

i might as well stay till 200....


----------



## tyhodge07

dont i have a poster of that on my wall.. i think i might :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9628409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


premier and southside got some sick rides.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:barf:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball, LowandBeyond

BETO :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,411 267 2.94% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,222 205 2.26% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.47% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,823 124 1.37% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,800 79 0.87% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.83% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,360 71 0.78% 


c'mon travis.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

267 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

1000 posts in one day would be pretty funny to just see on there :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

now even though ima fan of donks this is just not right


----------



## tyhodge07

i wonder when my 72's gonne get here hno:
anyone else get theirs


----------



## tyhodge07

damn big ass fly, flyin around, hes about to get layed the fuck out next time he flys by :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:51 AM~9628470
> *1000 posts in one day would be pretty funny to just see on there :biggrin:
> *



i double dare you..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave: i'm out..... almost 1am and i work at 8.....


----------



## tyhodge07

thats alot of posts.. im about to hit 300, 700 more is alot :0

which will take almost 12 1/2 hours to do if i non stop post every 25 seconds :0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 12:55 AM~9628478
> *thats alot of posts.. im about to hit 300, 700 more is alot :0
> 
> which will take almost 12 1/2 hours to do if i non stop post every 25 seconds :0
> *


triple dare you......


----------



## 8-Ball

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,420	276	3.04%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,225	208	2.29%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.46%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.42%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,823	124	1.37%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.09%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,803	82	0.90%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.83%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.79%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,360	71	0.78%

almost at 300, i can sit here and watch myself not move out of the top


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:56 AM~9628481
> *triple dare you......
> *



triple dog dare ya.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 12:55 AM~9628479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you fukkers need to come to hawaii.....


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* LowandBeyond*, rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball
:angry:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *cruzinlow*, 8-Ball

post a pic of the gun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 12:57 AM~9628489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



spikekidd gonna save that pic FOR SURE


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:57 AM~9628488
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball
> :angry:
> *



you got beef? :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 12:59 AM~9628496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: again???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 05:58 AM~9628494
> *you got beef?    :angry:
> *


:yes: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,425 281 3.09% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,229 212 2.33% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,826 127 1.40% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,806 85 0.93% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,361 72 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 


couple more travis.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:59 AM~9628499
> *:yes: :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tyhodge07

21 pages since 12 am :0


----------



## tyhodge07

hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9628504
> *21 pages since 12 am :0
> *


good luck to whoever missed tonight.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: some ppl actually go through them all too :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

hearse has got the time to go through all 21, damn ass whore :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 01:02 AM~9628508
> *:roflmao: some ppl actually go through them all too :roflmao:
> *



:werd: they be busy for a while.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 04:03 AM~9628511
> *:werd: they be busy for a while.....
> *



nothing to read tho, shouldn't take long to look.


----------



## tyhodge07

im up to 55 on the top posters on the site, almost past 54 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,430 286 3.14% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,232 215 2.36% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,829 130 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,806 85 0.93% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,361 72 0.79%


----------



## tyhodge07

i need like 18,500 to get into the top 50, but thats if they dont post much


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 01:04 AM~9628513
> *nothing to read tho,    shouldn't take long to look.
> *


will if the pics take long.....


----------



## tyhodge07

4 more laby (low and be yond) :roflmao


----------



## 8-Ball

how many to get so its all model section on top posters


----------



## tyhodge07

this new broswer im on, loads pics first


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,434 290 3.18% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,235 218 2.39% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,830 131 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,808 87 0.95% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 

3


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 06:06 AM~9628522
> *how many to get so its all model section on top posters
> *


4, but 1/16th is about to drop off :0


----------



## 8-Ball

anyone kno


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 06:07 AM~9628524
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,434 290 3.18%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,235 218 2.39%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,830 131 1.44%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09%
> 8-Ball Aug 2003 1,808 87 0.95%
> SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82%
> BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80%
> Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79%
> 
> 3
> *


top p10 not 9 

got top 4 tho


----------



## tyhodge07

got about 40 more to get top 5


----------



## 8-Ball

this is one of my favorite 63's


----------



## tyhodge07

Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,437	294	3.21%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,236	219	2.40%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.46%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,830	131	1.44%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.41%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.09%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,809	88	0.97%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.82%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.80%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.79%

6 more :0


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad correction 63


----------



## tyhodge07

4 more :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:10 AM~9628532
> *my bad correction 63
> *


edit post


----------



## tyhodge07

3 more hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

2 more
i wonder what the most posts in a day is :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey where can i get more pics of that 63 might want to build a replica


----------



## tyhodge07

1, and ill go copy and past the listings  :cheesy: 300 posts, and almost 17,500 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
*tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,443	300th	3.28%*
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,238	221	2.42%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.46%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,830	131	1.44%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.41%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.08%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,812	91	1.00%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.82%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.80%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.79%


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,443 299 3.28% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,238 221 2.42% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,830 131 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.41% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,812 91 1.00% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 

travis jerkin off now????


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 chippin


----------



## tyhodge07

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, cruzinlow, 8-Ball

who the hell has this anonymous been :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

monteman..... :scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

:buttitch:


----------



## 8-Ball

dont kno


----------



## tyhodge07

could be, theres not many others on this late, and if they are they talk.. beto will actualy post a  every now and than i wonder what topic their in :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

LowandBeyond



BIG DAWGS



Member Group: Members
Joined: Oct 2005 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jan 7 2008, 04:20 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 11,830 
( 14.3 posts per day / 0.23% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 10003 posts / 94% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 01:01 AM 
Status (Offline)


----------



## tyhodge07

ass whore :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

laters..... good luck 8-ball....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

35 more.... :cheesy: 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,458 314 3.43% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,247 230 2.51% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.45% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,830 131 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.41% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,815 94 1.03% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79%


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie im almost out startin to doze off


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,459	315	3.44%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,247	230	2.51%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.45%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,830	131	1.43%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.41%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.08%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,815	94	1.03%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.82%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.80%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.79%

6 more than u pass another


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 04:21 AM~9628567
> *LowandBeyond
> BIG DAWGS
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Oct 2005  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Jan 7 2008, 04:20 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 11,830
> ( 14.3 posts per day / 0.23% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 10003 posts / 94% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 01:01 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> *




I'm not offline? :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

we own the top 2 ro, SLAP HAND :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

alright fellas im out for the night gotta be at work at 4 pm


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:15 AM~9628548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



[email protected]


----------



## rollinoldskoo

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: rollinoldskoo, LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, caprice on dz, cruzinlow


----------



## tyhodge07

wow, ur back, only a couple more posts than u pass hearse


----------



## tyhodge07

1 more, get er done


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 04:25 AM~9628583
> *wow, ur back, only a couple more posts than u pass hearse
> *


been here. Just had to work alittle. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 06:25 AM~9628586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always loved that car, i had the poster, i dont know where it went tho 9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LowandBeyond, LedSled666, rollinoldskoo, cruzinlow, 8-Ball, caprice on dz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:25 AM~9628586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fill the top 5 homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

8, u only need like 32 more posts than we got the fave 5


----------



## 8-Ball

wasnt this one for sale by the government awhile ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,464 320 3.49% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,250 233 2.54% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,834 135 1.47% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.45% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.41% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,818 97 1.06% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79%


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball

yall silly i fill the force within me young skywalker


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 01:24 AM~9628579
> *we own the top 2 ro, SLAP HAND :biggrin:
> *


they gonna try all day for those spots....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,469 325 3.54% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,252 235 2.56% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,835 136 1.48% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.45% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.41% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,820 99 1.08% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

almost there 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:yes: when i get up ill do another 100 or so, i got to finish pickin this place up tho, and i want to take the baby out to enjoy some outdoors


----------



## tyhodge07

30 more :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1:30am here.... i need to be up at 7.......


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

6:30 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,471 327 3.56% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,254 237 2.58% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,835 136 1.48% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.45% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.41% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,821 100 1.09% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.80% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

keep comin up.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

have fun guys....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## LowandBeyond

you can do it 8 balls.


----------



## tyhodge07

pics is the easiest and seems to be the fastest to get ur post count


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

for the team :cheesy: BODINE slackin.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

yes, he got off at like 1 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,476 332 3.61% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,257 239 2.60% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,836 137 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.45% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.40% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,824 104 1.13% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

25.... and countin......


----------



## tyhodge07

more pics of the caddy i belive that is :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

had that poster too :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0:0:0

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 *2990* 
rollinoldskoo 1785 
BODINE 1728 
LowandBeyond 1402 
Reverend Hearse 814 
Tip Slow 644 
8-Ball 546 
mademan 283 
southside groovin 268 
vengence 223 
Minidreams Inc. 221 
CNDYBLU66SS 138 
spikekid999 130 
zfelix 119 
wagonguy 113 
layin_in_so_cal 113 
kustombuilder 108 
red69chevy 105 
ElMonte74' 87 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 67 
old low&slo 60 
Tawanna 56 
betoscustoms 49 
Ronin 49 
low4oshow 48 
rodburner1974 46 
BiggDeee 41 
SCLAmoovin'22 37 
BiggC 35 
SOLOW Models 32 
3WheelinFleetwood 30 
87burb 29 
1ofaknd 26 
S-10sForever 25 
cruzinlow 23 
dubelduces 22 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
holly.hoodlum 17 
MARINATE 17 
jermbug 17 
DoUgH 16 
the_cat 16 
dade county 16 
drnitrus 15 
lowridermodels 13 
Waco 11 
ElRafa 11 
pinche chico 11 
85 biarittz 9 
Mr Biggs 9 
twinn 8 
Blue s10 8 
maxxteezy 8 
SCOOBY SNACKS 7 
Project59 7 
vinman2 7 
shrekinacutty 6 
503 me 6 
Linc 6 
pancho1969 5 
jevries 5 
blueouija 5 
ShowRodFreak 4 
DA_SQUID 4 
DirtyBird2 4 
bigdogg323 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
layn22sonframe 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
crxlowrider 3 
lonnie 3 
King Josh 3 
eastside1989 2 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
San Diego 619 2 
MKD904 2 
Txfleetwood82 2 
EVIL C 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
johnnyhop 2 
modeltech 2 
kdogg213 1 
raystrey 1 
bigDside 1 
308 impala 1 
milfintraining 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
slamin81 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
hoodstar 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
IBLDMYOWN 1 
psn8586 1 
sex you up 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
OneLowBull 1 
urjustamemory 1 
Modelluver 1 
:0


----------



## tyhodge07

boy, im hungry


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

i might as well go for 3000 than


----------



## tyhodge07

like the colors, wheels just alittle to big for that look, alittle smaller, and alotta lower than itll be a :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost there.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## 8-Ball

naw ty ima leave 3000 for u homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:37 AM~9628639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 thats my new desktop


----------



## 8-Ball

i wish they made caddy stock rims for the revell caddies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

promo caddys


----------



## tyhodge07

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster	Posts
tyhodge07	2996
rollinoldskoo	1788
BODINE	1728

4 more


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,485 341 3.70% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,262 244 2.65% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.50% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.40% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,830 109 1.18% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.08% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

20 more.... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

theres a caddy promo over by me at a flea market for 45 bucks i think it was :0 looked alright, i think one of the window trim parts around the front windshiled was alittle bent tho


----------



## 8-Ball

for anyone lookin for 2dr big body inspiration


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 more....


----------



## tyhodge07

had that poster too.. your bringin back the posters i lost


----------



## tyhodge07

1 more post than ill have 3000 posts in this topic that wouldnt last :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:41 AM~9628655
> *theres a caddy promo over by me at a flea market for 45 bucks i think it was :0 looked alright, i think one of the window trim parts around the front windshiled was alittle bent tho
> *


ty what year was the promo


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:42 AM~9628658
> *had that poster too.. your bringin back the posters i lost
> *


glad i can help u out :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster	Posts
*tyhodge07	3000*
rollinoldskoo	1791
BODINE	1728
LowandBeyond	1402
Reverend Hearse	814

3000th post fellerz :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

it was like a 78 or something, whatever their promos are that everyone on heres got


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup......
Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 3000 
rollinoldskoo 1791 
BODINE 1728 
LowandBeyond 1402 
Reverend Hearse 814 
Tip Slow 644 
8-Ball 553 
mademan 283 
southside groovin 268 
vengence 223 
Minidreams Inc. 221 
CNDYBLU66SS 138 
spikekid999 130 
zfelix 119 
wagonguy 113 
layin_in_so_cal 113 
kustombuilder 108 
red69chevy 105 
ElMonte74' 87 
piston pump 07 83 
Pokey 67 
old low&slo 60 
Tawanna 56 
betoscustoms 49 
Ronin 49 
low4oshow 48 
rodburner1974 46 
BiggDeee 41 
SCLAmoovin'22 37 
BiggC 35 
SOLOW Models 32 
3WheelinFleetwood 30 
87burb 29 
1ofaknd 26 
S-10sForever 25 
cruzinlow 23 
dubelduces 22 
OGrider$ 20 
hawkeye1777 20 
holly.hoodlum 17 
MARINATE 17 
jermbug 17 
DoUgH 16 
the_cat 16 
dade county 16 
drnitrus 15 
lowridermodels 13 
Waco 11 
ElRafa 11 
pinche chico 11 
85 biarittz 9 
Mr Biggs 9 
twinn 8 
Blue s10 8 
maxxteezy 8 
SCOOBY SNACKS 7 
Project59 7 
vinman2 7 
shrekinacutty 6 
503 me 6 
Linc 6 
pancho1969 5 
jevries 5 
blueouija 5 
ShowRodFreak 4 
DA_SQUID 4 
DirtyBird2 4 
bigdogg323 4 
SlammdSonoma 4 
layn22sonframe 4 
ROAD DOGG 1 3 
crxlowrider 3 
lonnie 3 
King Josh 3 
eastside1989 2 
79burider 2 
stilldownivlife 2 
Maverick 2 
importmadness 2 
San Diego 619 2 
MKD904 2 
Txfleetwood82 2 
EVIL C 2 
63impala_obsession 2 
johnnyhop 2 
modeltech 2 
kdogg213 1 
raystrey 1 
bigDside 1 
308 impala 1 
milfintraining 1 
FUTURERIDER™ 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
slamin81 1 
Supaf|y in the Ky 1 
hoodstar 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
IBLDMYOWN 1 
psn8586 1 
sex you up 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
OneLowBull 1 
urjustamemory 1 
Modelluver 1


----------



## 8-Ball

all i can say is wow


----------



## tyhodge07

12,972 total posts in here, were almost at 13,000 too. everything comin at once :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,492 348 3.77% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,265 247 2.68% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.50% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.40% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,834 113 1.22% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

hurry up 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

one more of the 2dr big body


----------



## tyhodge07

sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow poster


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm almost at 250 for the night :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

so what rims can i use for stock caddy rims for a revell kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

15 more buddy.....


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:47 AM~9628679
> *so what rims can i use for stock caddy rims for a revell kit
> *



stocks off one of these.....


----------



## tyhodge07

ima eat me some teriyaki noodle for breakfast :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

8ball, thats the promo over by me


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball, caprice on dz

we all know im 1, now theres 2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wow.... we on page 650..... 150 behind now..... we were back 197 few nights ago....


----------



## cruzinlow

well homies im of to muthafuckin bed its 4:48 am :wave: :wave: 
PEACE


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
2 Members: 8-Ball, rollinoldskoo

and one in here, either hearse, beto, or mini
:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks rollin and ty.


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: cruizin, sleep tight with that lighter :0


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:27 AM~9628592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt this one for sale by the government awhile ago
> *


its been in japan for a few years now and wrecked once out there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,498 354 3.83% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,270 252 2.73% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.40% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,839 118 1.28% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 

hurry before he wakes up......


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:48 AM~9628681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck i want one of them resins :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

who is it. could it be 3wheelin caddy hey ty u get that info on that one thing


----------



## tyhodge07

i wanna cut something out in the roof of the 72, i need ideas, its an impala.. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 7 2008, 01:51 AM~9628698
> *its been in japan for a few years now and wrecked once out there
> *


there's one ninja.....


----------



## tyhodge07

its ronin, hes one, now use the other :dunno: i forgot about ronin being one


----------



## 8-Ball

cruzin i cant wait to start on mine just waitin on the back bumper and for an idea to come to my head on what to do to it.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 04:50 AM~9628695
> *:wave: cruizin, sleep tight with that lighter :0
> *


you know you want my lighter bro cuz shes SEEEXXXYY ...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,501 357 3.86% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,272 253 2.73% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,840 119 1.29% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78% 


tyler creepin up to 400 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

1 for reverand hearse


----------



## 8-Ball

hey rollin have u worked with tamiya putty before


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno: 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,501 357 3.86% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,273 254 2.74% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.44% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,842 121 1.31% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78%


----------



## cruzinlow

YO 8-BALL i got alot of bad ass ideas bro ,send her my way LOL J/K


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:54 AM~9628710
> *hey rollin have u worked with tamiya putty before
> *


nope.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 before you know it ill be at 500 for today :0


----------



## 8-Ball

i keep running into a problem when i put the front grille in on mine and its just the spacing when the hood closes any help from people who have worked with this before


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,502 358 3.86% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,275 256 2.76% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,844 123 1.33% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78%


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 7 2008, 05:54 AM~9628714
> *YO 8-BALL i got alot of bad ass ideas bro ,send her my way LOL J/K
> *


we could do a calab on one when i get another one homie if thats cool with u i would like to have some of that foam work u do


----------



## tyhodge07

6 more :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## 8-Ball

im cadillac don homie a real f**kin hustla


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9628726
> *we could do a calab on one when i get another one homie if thats cool with u i would like to have some of that foam work u do
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,506 362 3.90% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,277 258 2.78% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.49% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,846 125 1.35% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.78%


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

where the hell is everyone else at, ima stay up till about 7 :30-8 cuz i gott acall a place


----------



## tyhodge07

and another page, thats like 30 for tonight :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 am here.....


----------



## 8-Ball

on my caddy i have sanded off all the flash just cant get the grill and bumper in there right so i got the putty so it caqn fill in the gaps ias that somethin u d with most resins. my bad if iu ask alot of questions bout it i have never worked with resin until december so not even a month but i like it already.


----------



## tyhodge07

7


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

u wanna do somethin like that cruzinlow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

resin is softer.....


----------



## tyhodge07

have u guys notcied, there aint no chick builders that get on here but hearse :0


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 04:57 AM~9628726
> *we could do a calab on one when i get another one homie if thats cool with u i would like to have some of that foam work u do
> *


hellz yeah brotha im down for that one count me in... just let me know when :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno: LIL MODEL SECTION>>

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,512 368 3.96% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,280 261 2.81% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.48% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,848 127 1.37% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.07% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.79% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.77%


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 07:03 AM~9628749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass shit :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07

ill build a model with RO :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 7 2008, 06:03 AM~9628747
> *hellz yeah brotha im down for that one count me in... just let me know when :thumbsup:
> *


i will let u kno homie defenetly i have been tryin that foam work like u do and yea its goin to take me some serious practice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 123» 652 
TOPIC 13,033


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,515 371 3.99% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,282 263 2.83% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.48% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,850 129 1.39% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.06% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.78% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.77%


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

climin and climin :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:06 AM~9628760
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,515 371 3.99%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,282 263 2.83%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.48%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43%
> 8-Ball Aug 2003 1,850 129 1.39%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.06%
> SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81%
> BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.78%
> Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.77%
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

candy green i love the color alot but in the past couple days i think ive seen enough for the night thats why im just jacking around right now and not building the three replicas i got in the makesLOL


----------



## 8-Ball

i have been talkin to this guy here intown ty that has a big body for sale but he askin too much cause the engine knocks realbad the interior looks like his dog lived init. and it has real high mileage


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:06 AM~9628760
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,515 371 3.99%
> rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,282 263 2.83%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,837 138 1.48%
> Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.43%
> 8-Ball Aug 2003 1,850 129 1.39%
> Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.39%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.06%
> SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.81%
> BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,362 73 0.78%
> Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.77%
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 07:07 AM~9628765
> *
> *


now if we can get 5 more to get in there and finish it off. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 3027 
rollinoldskoo 1812 
BODINE 1728 
LowandBeyond 1402 
Reverend Hearse 814 
Tip Slow 644 
8-Ball 571 


next mission...... pass monte...... not tonight of course.....

i'm out for sure now..... saw the top 5


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## tyhodge07

once he passes monte, than thats pretty much the true night crew :0


----------



## tyhodge07

and another page :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 06:09 AM~9628777
> *Who posted in: LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW
> Poster Posts
> tyhodge07 3027
> rollinoldskoo 1812
> BODINE 1728
> LowandBeyond 1402
> Reverend Hearse 814
> Tip Slow 644
> 8-Ball 571
> next mission...... pass monte...... not tonight of course.....
> 
> i'm out for sure now..... saw the top 5
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 8-Ball

aight yall im out fo real thgis time i have achieved my goal for tonight gotta get to bed peace :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## cruzinlow

well goodnight once again im out


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: ill be out in about 15 mins


----------



## tyhodge07

ill do 19 more posts, reach 400 and be gone for a bit


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

4


----------



## tyhodge07

3 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

2 hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

1


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,535	391	4.19%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.86%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.48%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.42%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,854	133	1.42%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.38%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.06%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.80%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.78%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.77%

WTF :uh: THIS SHOULD BE 400, SOMEHOW I LOST 9 POSTS :uh: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

I GOT ROBBED


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

396 POSTS :0


----------



## tyhodge07

397 hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

398


----------



## tyhodge07

399 :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
*tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,543	400TH 4.27%*
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.85%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.48%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.42%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,854	133	1.42%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.38%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.06%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.80%
BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.78%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.77%

POST OF THE DAY :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## tyhodge07

IM GONNA TRY TO HIT 18,000 POSTS IN THE NEXT 24HRS :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

450 TO GO TO 18,000 :0 hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members

GOOD MORNING GUESTS :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BiggC

:wave:


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

20 MORE MINUTES


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 07:38 AM~9628853
> *20 MORE MINUTES
> *


Till what, when you explode?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2008, 07:40 AM~9628857
> *Till what, when you explode?
> *


FEELS LIKE IT, BUT NO I HAVE TO CALL THIS PLACE WHEN THEY OPEN AT 8, AND IF I WENT TO BED ID NEVER WOKE UP TO CALL, LOL


----------



## BiggC

Ahhh


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: IM OUT, GONNA MAKE THIS CALL AND GET SOME SLEEP, JUST ALITTLE


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:27 AM~9628828
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,543	400TH 4.27%
> rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.85%
> LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.48%
> Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.42%
> 8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,854	133	1.42%
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.38%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.06%
> SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.80%
> BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.78%
> Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.77%
> 
> POST OF THE DAY  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0
> *



My alter'd ego made the top 10 !!!!!! YIPPY !!!!!!!!!!!!


& Im on Dial up !!!!!! HELLS ZHEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: STREET SWEEPAZ


I swear to gawd that this Chinese mofo follows me around all the time........ WTF


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Jan 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9629579-->
> 
> 
> 
> My alter'd ego made the top 10 !!!!!! YIPPY !!!!!!!!!!!!
> & Im on Dial up !!!!!! HELLS ZHEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 7 2008, 11:30 AM~9629593
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: STREET SWEEPAZ
> I swear to gawd that this Chinese mofo follows me around all the time........ WTF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf you doin up in the model section bob?? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:22 AM~9628809
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,535	391	4.19%
> rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.86%
> LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.48%
> Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.42%
> 8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,854	133	1.42%
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.38%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.06%
> SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.80%
> BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.78%
> Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.77%
> 
> WTF :uh: THIS SHOULD BE 400, SOMEHOW I LOST 9 POSTS :uh: :twak:
> *


how do i get here to check


----------



## mcloven

time


----------



## mcloven

to


----------



## mcloven

whore


----------



## mcloven

this


----------



## mcloven

place


----------



## mcloven

up


----------



## mcloven

in


----------



## Reverend Hearse

go away fake whore...


----------



## mcloven

this


----------



## mcloven

bitch


----------



## mcloven

hey spike


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:werd:


----------



## mcloven

:loco: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd: :banghead: :banghead: :no:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

go whore your own topic............... ****........


----------



## mcloven

Reverend Hearse 818posts in this thred


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so ... what about it?


----------



## 8-Ball

hey hearse did u see that caddy hearse i posted last night


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 05:53 AM~9628708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 for reverand hearse
> *


here u go homie


----------



## mcloven

dubelduces 35 posts i have alot of catching up


----------



## tyhodge07

i got robbed again :uh: :twak:
op 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,560	326	3.36%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.76%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.42%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,858	136	1.40%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.33%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	9,006	121	1.25%
LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,606	79	0.82%
dubelduces	Jul 2007	518	78	0.80%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.77%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.74%

i should be at 436, i just lost exactly 100 posts since i got off the last time :angry: :uh: server hater


----------



## 8-Ball

yea its hatin on u bad ty


----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mademan, *8-Ball*

got robbed


----------



## tyhodge07

i was at 399 last night and postin my 400th of the day, than i went a copied it and it said 391 :uh: than i get off to get to bed for a bit, and it was at 426, than i get on and its at 326 :uh: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont see any pics :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i think were gonna hit 666 tonight :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fjklddfjivgdfjibnbndfbndbniarrrrrgh!!!!!!! i FUCKING HATE MY FUCKING JOB AND ALL THE LAZY NON WORKING FUCKS WHO WORK THERE, ......


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:11 PM~9631785
> *:0 i think were gonna hit 666 tonight :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry:


> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:11 PM~9631785
> *:0 i think were gonna hit 666 tonight :0
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES IM IN A BAD FUCKING MOOD TODAY , I AM AWARE OF THAT....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES IM IN A BAD FUCKING MOOD TODAY , I AM AWARE OF THAT....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES IM IN A BAD FUCKING MOOD TODAY , I AM AWARE OF THAT....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES IM IN A BAD FUCKING MOOD TODAY , I AM AWARE OF THAT....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YES IM IN A BAD FUCKING MOOD TODAY , I AM AWARE OF THAT....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 04:02 PM~9631359
> *i dont see any pics :dunno:
> *


they work fine on my computer...and i got dial up :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YOUR DIAL UP!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YOUR DIAL UP!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YOUR DIAL UP!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YOUR DIAL UP!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK WORK./......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK WORK./......


----------



## spikekid999

someones PMSing


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK BOSSES TOO ,THEY NEED TO GET THIER FUCKING SHIT STRAIGHT AND HIRE ENOUGH FUCKING HELP.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 PM~9631920
> *someones PMSing
> *


YOU COULD SAY THAT.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: ANGRY AND UNMEDICATED.......


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 05:28 PM~9631901
> *they work fine on my computer...and i got dial up :biggrin:
> *


the other guys on another forum are on dial up to and i cant see their pics, u guess my new broswer is to advanced for dial up users :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK YO DIAL UP NIKKAH!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:36 PM~9632458
> *the other guys on another forum are on dial up to and i cant see their pics, u guess my new broswer is to advanced for dial up users  :biggrin:
> *


maybe you need a better computer lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 06:43 PM~9632509
> *maybe you need a better computer lol
> *


:no: not even a year old yet, paid 1200 for it.. cant get much better unless i want a gaming system


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,586	345	3.51%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	264	2.68%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	9,058	173	1.76%
*8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,860	138	1.40%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.40%*
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	111	1.13%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.76%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	232	73	0.74%
gtimeseastlos	Oct 2004	22,313	66	0.67%
INDIVIDUALS1996LA	Dec 2003	7,764	64	0.65%

tied :0


----------



## tyhodge07

and the sname percentage of posts a day :uh:
i dont see how that can be, 8's got 1,860 posts, and low's got 11,837 :ugh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 07:24 PM~9632847
> *and the sname percentage of posts a day :uh:
> i dont see how that can be, 8's got 1,860 posts, and low's got 11,837 :ugh:
> *


cuz its fucked up like you got robbed of those postes


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 08:19 PM~9633376
> *cuz its fucked up like you got robbed of those postes
> *


aint that some shit


----------



## spikekid999

yup...fuckin theives lol


----------



## tyhodge07

always makin us work harder :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

hey you gotta do somethin when your not buildin :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 08:39 PM~9633529
> *hey you gotta do somethin when your not buildin :biggrin:
> *


everyday


----------



## spikekid999

ive noticed


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

im in :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 08:45 PM~9634129
> *im in  :biggrin:
> *


in what?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 08:52 PM~9634218
> *in what?
> *


night crew


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 08:53 PM~9634225
> *night crew
> *


ohhhhh.ok.duh.I thought you were in jail or something. :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 09:54 PM~9634250
> *ohhhhh.ok.duh.I thought you were in jail or something. :0
> *


 :uh: even i knew what he meant...and i aint all that smart :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9634272
> *:uh: even i knew what he meant...and i aint all that smart :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 10:01 PM~9634333
> *:0
> *


i aint book smart, but im street smart i guess you could say. and i have good common sence.


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9634394
> *i aint book smart, but im street smart i guess you could say. and i have good common sence.
> *


ur supposed to throw the gangsta pic up with that :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

bodine, u see this shit, i was at 426 when i went to bed, got back on and was 100 short :uh:
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,606	358	3.57%
rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	255	2.54%
Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	9,058	153	1.52%
8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,860	134	1.34%
LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	131	1.31%
Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,561	116	1.16%
SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,372	74	0.74%
Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	232	66	0.66%
gtimeseastlos	Oct 2004	22,313	58	0.58%
Y-TEE	May 2006	68	53	0.53%


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9634532
> *ur supposed to throw the gangsta pic up with that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9634577
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9634577
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9634577
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:22 PM~9634577
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9634577
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven

where can i get this kit


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 10:54 PM~9635045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get this kit
> *


wtf is it????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:06 PM~9634394
> *i aint book smart, but im street smart i guess you could say. and i have good common sence.
> *


ok mr. street smart.i have oreo's and chips ahoy.which one do you want? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:51 PM~9635003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose the kid with the 5xxxxl shirt on backwords :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9635142
> *whose the kid with the 5xxxxl shirt on backwords  :ugh:
> *


thats spikekid999. :0


----------



## BODINE

TY can you see what you can find out about , or pricing on a 2005 $10.00 or $20.00 coin Silver 

thanx


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 11:00 PM~9635142
> *whose the kid with the 5xxxxl shirt on backwords  :ugh:
> *


no its not me, im wearin the what it dew shirt :biggrin

its the dudes son with the red hat. the shirt belongs to the dude in all black


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:51 PM~9635003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the caption should say.seeing a UFO pass by while throwing up gang signs. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 7 2008, 02:10 AM~9628779-->
> 
> 
> 
> once he passes monte, than thats pretty much the true night crew :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 02:22 AM~9628809
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
> tyhodge07	Feb 2005	17,535	391	4.19%
> rollinoldskoo	Dec 2005	6,285	267	2.86%
> LowandBeyond	Oct 2005	11,837	138	1.48%
> Reverend Hearse	Jan 2006	8,997	133	1.42%
> 8-Ball	Aug 2003	1,854	133	1.42%
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,554	129	1.38%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	83,604	99	1.06%
> SILVER DOLLAR	Dec 2005	6,371	75	0.80%
> BlueBerry	Nov 2006	1,362	73	0.78%
> Mr.1/16th	Feb 2007	231	72	0.77%
> 
> WTF :uh: THIS SHOULD BE 400, SOMEHOW I LOST 9 POSTS :uh: :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 24 hour cutoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:11 PM~9631785
> *:0 i think were gonna hit 666 tonight :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PASS it.....*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 02:24 PM~9632847
> *and the sname percentage of posts a day :uh:
> i dont see how that can be, 8's got 1,860 posts, and low's got 11,837 :ugh:
> *


same percentage for the day..... not overall per day avaerage....


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9635142
> *whose the kid with the 5xxxxl shirt on backwords  :ugh:
> *


It's Kriss Kross!!!!  :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 11:15 PM~9635366
> *the caption should say.seeing a UFO pass by while throwing up gang signs. :0
> *


lol the S that dudes throwin up is for Street Sweepaz C.C.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:22 PM~9635477
> *lol the S that dudes throwin up is for Street Sweepaz C.C.
> *


ok.and the guy in the red hat is saying.go that that way. :0


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:25 PM~9635534
> *:roflmao:
> *


were is your leader.hes that way. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

_Topic closed until further notice.
_


----------

